# Diablo 3 Test: PC Games testet Blizzards neues Hack'n'Slay-Epos



## TheKhoaNguyen (15. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 Test: PC Games testet Blizzards neues Hack'n'Slay-Epos* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 Test: PC Games testet Blizzards neues Hack'n'Slay-Epos


----------



## PhaDlaDy (15. Mai 2012)

Server Down ((( #37


----------



## manugru (15. Mai 2012)

das is echt ärgerlich, seit pünktlich 0 uhr keine chance mehr aufs draufkommen


----------



## papiermacher03 (15. Mai 2012)

man die server sind voll  na klasse


----------



## RR47 (15. Mai 2012)

ja, hier auch alles dicht. ich finde es aber gut, dass trotz internet pflicht...  wenigstens die server gut ansteuerbar sind.


----------



## Bullfrog (15. Mai 2012)

Ich denke das mit dem Test wrd noch etwas dauern....


----------



## patsche (15. Mai 2012)

Blizzard lernt's wohl nie, ich probier es morgen hab jetzt keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Bullfrog (15. Mai 2012)

Man kann aber Blizzard jetzt auch keinen Vorwurf machen, weder haben die erfahrung mit Spielen die auf einer großen Serverarchitektur basieren noch konnte man ahnen das es so einen Ansturm geben würde.


----------



## OutsiderXE (15. Mai 2012)

Man wie gut das alles klappt bei diesem Online-Spiel ............


----------



## McManiac (15. Mai 2012)

Ob das mit testen so schnell was wird? Viel Spaß beim Versuch sich einzuloggen. Da ist seit 0.00 alles tod 

Hauptsache man benötigt eine Online-Verbindung um Singleplayer zu spielen... sowas ist zum kotzen.


----------



## MBcool (15. Mai 2012)

Haben die von Blizz schon ne Meldung rausgeschickt wann es weiter gehen kann?


----------



## manugru (15. Mai 2012)

Also bei mir steht immer das sie ausgelastet sind... nicht tod


----------



## McManiac (15. Mai 2012)

manugru schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht immer das sie ausgelastet sind... nicht tod


 
Guckst du hier: http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/status


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Mmmh. bis 1 Uhr probiere ich noch weiter (auch wenns bestimmt sinnlos ist) und dann guck ich "The Walking Dead" weiter oder fappe oder mach sonstwas ...


----------



## DanielFRG (15. Mai 2012)

Bullfrog schrieb:


> Man kann aber Blizzard jetzt auch keinen Vorwurf machen, weder haben die erfahrung mit Spielen die auf einer großen Serverarchitektur basieren noch konnte man ahnen das es so einen Ansturm geben würde.


 
Ach nee !!! Stimmt Blizzard konnte ja nicht wissen das Millionen auf das Diablo 3 gewartet haben... 
Vielleicht war es Ironie !


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Müsst ihr das als testende Redakteure eigentlich die ganze Nacht probieren?
Oder habt ihr irgendwann ne "Deadline", wann ihr aufgeben und nach hause fahren dürft? 
Oder spielt/testet ihr das von zu hause aus?


----------



## manugru (15. Mai 2012)

McManiac schrieb:


> Guckst du hier: Serverstatus - Diablo III



Ok, danke dir... sieht ja echt Traurig aus... bei so nen laut angepriesenen Spielstart heute Nacht 0 Uhr


----------



## Grownz (15. Mai 2012)

> Da ein *seriöser* Test der finalen Version von Diablo 3 binnen weniger Stunden völlig *unseriös* wäre[...]


Schöner Satz


----------



## ViktorEippert (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Müsst ihr das als testende Redakteure eigentlich die ganze Nacht probieren?
> Oder habt ihr irgendwann ne "Deadline", wann ihr aufgeben und nach hause fahren dürft?
> Oder spielt/testet ihr das von zu hause aus?


 
Also gegen 1 geh ich ins Bett.
Da das eh absolut absehbar war, wollten wir "offiziell" zu dritt eh erst morgen früh anfangen.


----------



## Bullfrog (15. Mai 2012)

DanielFRG schrieb:


> Ach nee !!! Stimmt Blizzard konnte ja nicht wissen das Millionen auf das Diablo 3 gewartet haben...
> Vielleicht war es Ironie !



War Ironie, sorry hätts dazuschreiben sollen.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Also gegen 1 geh ich ins Bett.
> Da das eh absolut absehbar war, wollten wir "offiziell" zu dritt eh erst morgen früh anfangen.


Ah ok, danke für die Info. Das macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Heute ist das eh nur ein Ärgernis und ich bin nur noch dabei, weil ich nen Junkie bin. 

EDIT:
Und schlaf gut!


----------



## DanielFRG (15. Mai 2012)

Naja de Koreaner sind wahrscheins scho bei der Kathedrale


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

DanielFRG schrieb:


> Naja de Koreaner sind wahrscheins scho bei der Kathedrale


Im Asien-Auktionshaus wurde vermutlich schon die erste Million umgesetzt.


----------



## DanielFRG (15. Mai 2012)

Der erste Koreaner hat den Hardcore Modus geschafft


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Also gegen 1 geh ich ins Bett.
> Da das eh absolut absehbar war, wollten wir "offiziell" zu dritt eh erst morgen früh anfangen.



Ich hoffe das geht in euren Test mit ein. Blizzard wusste was da abgeht. Sowas muss eine Abwertung geben.


----------



## abe15 (15. Mai 2012)

"Da ein seriöser Test der finalen Version von Diablo 3 binnen weniger Stunden völlig unseriös wäre"

Also dafür feier ich euch


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das geht in euren Test mit ein. Blizzard wusste was da abgeht. Sowas muss eine Abwertung geben.


 
Nein, muss es nicht. Da es ja zum eigentlichen Spiel selbst nicht wirklich gehört, sondern zur Dienstleistung, den Blizzard zusätzlich bietet. Der Onlinezwang ist ja eigentlich nicht wichtig für das Spiel selbst. Diablo 3 wäre auch so gelaufen, hätte sich Blizzard gegen den permanenten Onlinezwang entschieden.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Im Asien-Auktionshaus wurde vermutlich schon die erste Million umgesetzt.



Link dazu und ich möchte gerne das Item sehen.


----------



## Batze (15. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nein, muss es nicht. Da es ja zum eigentlichen Spiel selbst nicht wirklich gehört, sondern zur Dienstleistung, den Blizzard zusätzlich bietet. Der Onlinezwang ist ja eigentlich nicht wichtig für das Spiel selbst. Diablo 3 wäre auch so gelaufen, hätte sich Blizzard gegen den permanenten Onlinezwang entschieden.



Sorry aber sowas ist Blödsinn. Es geht nicht darum ob Blizzard denkt das Ihr Spiel läuft. Es geht hier darum das man überhaupt spielen kann. Und dem ist nicht so.
Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und die Berechtigung habe zu spielen , dann will ich das verdammt noch mal auch spielen können.
Ich habe immerhin dafür bezahlt. Basta.
Und wenn Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist die Server zur Verfügung zu stellen ist das Ihr Problem und ein ganz klarer Vertragsbruch.
Da gab es schon ganz andere Abwertungen ala UBi Soft Launcher und so.


----------



## dangee (15. Mai 2012)

so. knapp 2h stunden gespielt: Super )
einige Details sind seit der beta dazugekommen. Freu mich schon wenn's morgen weiter geht ))


----------



## ThomToeter (15. Mai 2012)

alidutschke schrieb:


> Eigentlich müßt doch die welt untergehn morgen?oder?Diablo3 is doch wirklich die ausgeburt der hölle!! was da gelogen und verarscht wurde??kein anders spiel wurde doch so unwahr gar umenschlich lang in die länge gezogen für ein game das genauso schon vor zig jahren hätte released werden können-und dann nur ein dungeon siege 3 CLONE draus wird-alles schon mal gesehn?Wer koipiert hier wen?Und jetzt die ansage das der TEST auch nur ne verarsche wird? PCGAMES halt! Aber es wird dann auch endlich gut sein und ein D4 wird kein mehr hinterm sofa vor holen?Das ist ein FLUCH kein spiel!


 liegts an mir und der Uhrzeit, oder ist dieser Kommentar wirklich nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Daishi888 (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich könnte es auch auf die Uhrzeit schieben, aber nein, der Kommentar ist wirklich nicht zu verstehen


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

Mir liegt echt ein "told ya so!" auf der Zunge!


----------



## Daishi888 (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mir liegt echt ein "told ya so!" auf der Zunge!



Naja so schlimm wars dann auch nicht. Zwei Kollegen haben die Nacht durchgemacht und waren um kurz vor 2.00 Uhr auf dem Server und konnten zocken... die Verrückten... und sind dann auch nicht gekickt worden, also aus meiner Sicht eigentlich ganz annehmbar. Mal gucken wie es Heute Mittag/Nachmittag ist oder am Kommenden Vatertag, wo jeder frei hat.

P.s. Moin!


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Naja so schlimm wars dann auch nicht. Zwei Kollegen haben die Nacht durchgemacht und waren um kurz vor 2.00 Uhr auf dem Server und konnten zocken... die Verrückten... und sind dann auch nicht gekickt worden, also aus meiner Sicht eigentlich ganz annehmbar. Mal gucken wie es Heute Mittag/Nachmittag ist oder am Kommenden Vatertag, wo jeder frei hat.
> 
> P.s. Moin!


Selber Moin! 

Sitz schon seit knapp 1,5h im Büro, obwohl wir hier offiziell erst um 09:00 Uhr anfangen ... so hab ich aber früh immer Zeit mich durch die Kommentare des Forums zu wuseln. 

Hab jetzt auch die Threads entdeckt, wo die Leute gg. halb zwei Nachts endlich auf die Server gekommen sind. Wo sind die Userberichte? Wo sind die Screenshots? Wo sind die Loottabellen?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Müsst ihr das als testende Redakteure eigentlich die ganze Nacht probieren?
> Oder habt ihr irgendwann ne "Deadline", wann ihr aufgeben und nach hause fahren dürft?
> Oder spielt/testet ihr das von zu hause aus?


 Ich hab's bis ca. 1:30 Uhr probiert, erfolglos. Darum lieber Torchlight 2 gespielt.


----------



## Daishi888 (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Selber Moin!
> 
> Sitz schon seit knapp 1,5h im Büro, obwohl wir hier offiziell erst um 09:00 Uhr anfangen ... so hab ich aber früh immer Zeit mich durch die Kommentare des Forums zu wuseln.
> 
> Hab jetzt auch die Threads entdeckt, wo die Leute gg. halb zwei Nachts endlich auf die Server gekommen sind. Wo sind die Userberichte? Wo sind die Screenshots? Wo sind die Loottabellen?


 
Ich seit fast 2 Stunden, damit früh gehen kann, aber das hatten wir ja gestern schon 

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die Leute es durch schreiben eines Berichts riskieren von Server zu fliegen bzw. sich dann nicht mehr einloggen zu können.^^







FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ich hab's bis ca. 1:30 Uhr probiert, erfolglos. Darum lieber Torchlight 2 gespielt.


 
Danke Felix, dass Du uns das auf die Nasen binden musstest  
Aber mal im Ernst; wie ist so Deine Tendenz für Torchlight 2 gegenüber zu Diablo 3? "Nur" sehr gut oder auch überragend? Bin mir sicher, dass das auch sehr viel Spaß machen wird, wenn ich dann irgendwann D3-geschädigt bin...^^


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Danke Felix, dass Du uns das auf die Nasen binden musstest
> Aber mal im Ernst; wie ist so Deine Tendenz für Torchlight 2 gegenüber zu Diablo 3? "Nur" sehr gut oder auch überragend? Bin mir sicher, dass das auch sehr viel Spaß machen wird, wenn ich dann irgendwann D3-geschädigt bin...^^


Diablo 3 lief nicht, also hatte ich keine Wahl.  Ich glaube schon, dass D3 das deutlich bessere Spiel sein wird. Aber TL2 macht in der Beta eben auch viel Spaß.


----------



## Metalhawk (15. Mai 2012)

Als ich um 1 gestern auf den Server gekommen bin lief es flüssig ohne Probleme. Hab bis Level 10 gezockt und heut morgen vor der Arbeit nochmal bis 12. Ab heute 17.00 gehts durch bis Sonntag  Diablofieber ist wieder voll ausgebrochen.


----------



## Metalhawk (15. Mai 2012)

gestern meint vor dem Schlafen bei mir  blöde Angewohnheit


----------



## Stonemender (15. Mai 2012)

Um 5 aufgestanden. 2 Stunden gezockt. Zur Arbeit gegangen.

Manchmal muss man den inneren Nerd einfach mal rauslassen.


----------



## Angeldust (15. Mai 2012)

Halb 5 aufgestanden, 3 Stunden gezockt und zur Arbeit. Bis lvl 12 gekommen 

Macht schon wirklich wahnsinnig viel Spaß... und schon 4 rares^^... mehr als in der Beta.

Aaaaber manche sind denke ich heute Abend schon mit dem Spiel durch, wenn man sich die so anschaut... Redbull ist dein bester Freund^^


----------



## KillerBommel (15. Mai 2012)

für was sind bitte die flaggen ?


----------



## Daishi888 (15. Mai 2012)

KillerBommel schrieb:


> für was sind bitte die flaggen ?



Ich nehem mal an, dass Du im Multiplayer spielst, dann sind die Flaggen dafür da um Dich dierekt zu deinen Kameraden zu beamen bzw beamen zu lassen. So war es zumindest in der Beta 

freundlichen Gruß
Daishi


----------



## KillerBommel (15. Mai 2012)

danke dir


----------



## mar1k (15. Mai 2012)

> Da ein seriöser Test der finalen Version von Diablo 3 binnen weniger Stunden völlig unseriös wäre, lassen wir uns entsprechend viel Zeit,



Was euch aber nicht daran gehindert hat, eine News mit der Überschrift "Diablo 3 Test: PC Games testet Blizzards neues Hack'n'Slay-Epos" zu veröffentlichen....ist ja schlimmer als bei der Gamestar oder gar der BILD.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2012)

mar1k schrieb:


> Was euch aber nicht daran gehindert hat, eine News mit der Überschrift "Diablo 3 Test: PC Games testet Blizzards neues Hack'n'Slay-Epos" zu veröffentlichen....ist ja schlimmer als bei der Gamestar oder gar der BILD.


 
Wieso? Sie testen es doch tatsächlich.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry aber sowas ist Blödsinn. Es geht nicht darum ob Blizzard denkt das Ihr Spiel läuft. Es geht hier darum das man überhaupt spielen kann. Und dem ist nicht so.
> Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe und die Berechtigung habe zu spielen , dann will ich das verdammt noch mal auch spielen können.
> Ich habe immerhin dafür bezahlt. Basta.
> Und wenn Blizzard nicht in der Lage ist die Server zur Verfügung zu stellen ist das Ihr Problem und ein ganz klarer Vertragsbruch.
> Da gab es schon ganz andere Abwertungen ala UBi Soft Launcher und so.


 

Ehm...nein, es ist kein Vertragsbruch, wenn Blizzard den Ansturm unterschätzt oder ihre Serverleistung überschätzt haben. Solange sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen, besteht auch kein Vertragsbruch. Bewusste Vertuschung oder nicht durchgeführte Serverwartung oder Serviceleistungen wären ein Vertragsbruch. Aber das hier? Nein.

Eine Abwertung sollte nicht folgen. Es war für die Spieler und für die Redakteure absehbar. Und wer Punkt 0Uhr anfangen will zu zocken, statt ins Bett zu gehen, ist selber Schuld.


----------



## fox0181xxx (15. Mai 2012)

"Da ein seriöser Test der finalen Version von Diablo 3 binnen weniger Stunden völlig unseriös wäre..." - für so hochwerige Rhetorik melde ich mich gern nochmal an! Respekt.


----------



## Reddogg (15. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ehm...nein, es ist kein Vertragsbruch, wenn Blizzard den Ansturm unterschätzt oder ihre Serverleistung überschätzt haben. Solange sie das Problem in den Griff bekommen, besteht auch kein Vertragsbruch. Bewusste Vertuschung oder nicht durchgeführte Serverwartung oder Serviceleistungen wären ein Vertragsbruch. Aber das hier? Nein.
> 
> Eine Abwertung sollte nicht folgen. Es war für die Spieler und für die Redakteure absehbar. Und wer Punkt 0Uhr anfangen will zu zocken, statt ins Bett zu gehen, ist selber Schuld.


 Bleibt dann nur die Frage warum dies bei sämlichen MMORPG's gerade bei Start immer negativ gewertet wird, da weiß ja auch jeder dass es wohl zu Engpässen kommen wird. Also dass ist wirklich ne armselige Erklärung.


----------



## LoLcalisto (15. Mai 2012)

Natürlich haben sie gewusst, dass sie den 0 Uhr Load nicht abfangen können. Wollten sie aber auch gar nicht.

Wenn der Load um 00:01 Uhr 100% entspricht, dann wissen sie aus Erfahrung und statistischen Erhebungen, dass er nach spätestens 12h nur noch bei 50% ist und nach 3 Wochen sich bei 25% einpegelt. Dann kaufen sie sich halt 30 Server (angenommen 1 Server fängt 1% Load ab) und mieten sich 30 für 1 Monat und ab dem 2. Tag läuft alles wie am Schnürchen.

50% mehr Server zu mieten, die Infrastruktur aufzusetzen, die Software aufzuspielen, alles ausgiebig zu testen, nur um den Peak Load der ersten 5h abzufangen ist nun mal betriebswirtschaftlicher Schwachsinn. Und in 3 Wochen kräht kein Hahn mehr danach, dass man 0 Uhr nicht loszocken konnte.

Mit auch nur ein klein wenig nachdenken ist man gestern gemütlich ins Bett gegangen und hat sich für heute abend ausgeschlafen.


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

ALso ich konnte mich gestern dann so gg. 1 Uhr einloggen. Eine Stunde Verspätung nach über 10 Jahren Warten!?
Also ich beschwere mich da nicht.


----------



## Reddogg (15. Mai 2012)

LoLcalisto schrieb:


> Natürlich haben sie gewusst, dass sie den 0 Uhr Load nicht abfangen können. Wollten sie aber auch gar nicht.
> 
> Wenn der Load um 00:01 Uhr 100% entspricht, dann wissen sie aus Erfahrung und statistischen Erhebungen, dass er nach spätestens 12h nur noch bei 50% ist und nach 3 Wochen sich bei 25% einpegelt. Dann kaufen sie sich halt 30 Server (angenommen 1 Server fängt 1% Load ab) und mieten sich 30 für 1 Monat und ab dem 2. Tag läuft alles wie am Schnürchen.
> 
> ...



Völlig klar, nur zählt das eben nicht nur für Blizzard sondern für alle Gameschmieden, und wenn für den Großteil der Gameschmieden bedeutet wenn diese ihr Spiel so am Anfang selbstreglementieren dass dies eine negativ-Bewertung/Erwähnung gibt dann muss es eben auch für blizzard dies so heißen und nur darum ging es.


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Reddogg schrieb:


> Völlig klar, nur zählt das eben nicht nur für Blizzard sondern für alle Gameschmieden, und wenn für den Großteil der Gameschmieden bedeutet wenn diese ihr Spiel so am Anfang selbstreglementieren dass dies eine negativ-Bewertung/Erwähnung gibt dann muss es eben auch für blizzard dies so heißen und nur darum ging es.



Mir ist es gerade nicht klar, gib mir doch mal bitte ein paar Beispiele von MMOs, mit Quelle, die wegen dem Ansturm am Releasetag abgewertet wurden und nicht wieder aufgewertet wurden. Mir fällt da keins ein.

Ich konnte mich heute morgen, 8 Stunden nach Serveröffnung, problemlos einloggen und die ersten Schritte gehen. Also nicht mal 24h nach Release.


----------



## Metalhawk (15. Mai 2012)

Diablo 2 ist damals wesentlich schlechter angelaufen. Schmälert das heute den Kultstatus ? Was sind schon 2 Wochen Loginprobleme gegen 10 Jahre Genrereferenz. Wir haben damals geflucht, wir haben heute geflucht und trotzdem bleiben wir Blizzard treu.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

LoLcalisto schrieb:


> Natürlich haben sie gewusst, dass sie den 0 Uhr Load nicht abfangen können. Wollten sie aber auch gar nicht.
> 
> Wenn der Load um 00:01 Uhr 100% entspricht, dann wissen sie aus Erfahrung und statistischen Erhebungen, dass er nach spätestens 12h nur noch bei 50% ist und nach 3 Wochen sich bei 25% einpegelt. Dann kaufen sie sich halt 30 Server (angenommen 1 Server fängt 1% Load ab) und mieten sich 30 für 1 Monat und ab dem 2. Tag läuft alles wie am Schnürchen.
> 
> ...


Nur hätte man auf externe Dienstleister zurückgreifen können, um eben besagten Ansturm abzufangen. Man hätte, als Beispiel, auf Amazon Web Service setzen können, um dem Ansturm Herr zu werden und nach vier Wochen die Daten mit einem Nachtlauf auf die eigenen Server bzw. Datenbestände migrieren können.

Hätte halt nur Geld gekostet ... und Amazon EC2 kostet nicht wirklich viel. 

Vllt. mag sich ja TheChicky vllt. zu diesem Thema äußern.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2012)

Reddogg schrieb:


> Bleibt dann nur die Frage warum dies bei sämlichen MMORPG's gerade bei Start immer negativ gewertet wird, da weiß ja auch jeder dass es wohl zu Engpässen kommen wird. Also dass ist wirklich ne armselige Erklärung.


 
Es ist genauso armselig, ein Spiel abzuwerten, bei dem es völlig klar war, dass der Ansturm groß werden wird und man dahe ab 0Uhr einige Stunden lang Loginprobleme hat. Das hat doch mit dem eigentlichen Spiel nichts zu tun und daher auch nicht mit dem Test. Es sollte Erwähnung finden, ja. Aber es sollte nicht in die Wertung einfließen. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft weis machen, dass du dem Spiel gleich mal 10% abziehen willst, nur weil du in der Nacht nicht suchten konntest?


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es ist genauso armselig, [...]?


Gab es diese Diskussion nicht bereits beim Ubilauncher?

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man ganz explizit auf 'always on' und die Risiken hinweisen, z.B. "mobiles Zocken aufm Laptop im ICE wird schwerlich möglich sein".

Ansonsten sollte man wirklich nur das Spiel selbst bewerten ... wenn die Loginprobleme aber anhalten sollten, also nicht nur am Releasetag sondern es auch Tage danach noch zu Problemen kommt, dann sollte man das durchaus in eine Note miteinfließen lassen.

Denn technische Schwierigkeiten, seien es nun Bugs o.ä., können den Spielspass durchaus stören ...


----------



## SpiritCrusher (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nur hätte man auf externe Dienstleister zurückgreifen können, um eben besagten Ansturm abzufangen. Man hätte, als Beispiel, auf Amazon Web Service setzen können, um dem Ansturm Herr zu werden und nach vier Wochen die Daten mit einem Nachtlauf auf die eigenen Server bzw. Datenbestände migrieren können.
> 
> Hätte halt nur Geld gekostet ... und Amazon EC2 kostet nicht wirklich viel.
> 
> Vllt. mag sich ja TheChicky vllt. zu diesem Thema äußern.


 
Das ist vollkommener Unfug. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du denkst, wie sone serverseitige Software aussieht, aber Teile davon auf CC Dienste wie Amazon EC2 auszugliedern wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht möglich sein. Wenn man ne Website betreiben möchte, deren Zweck es ist die Zahl Pi möglichst genau zu berechnen und als HTML auszuliefern, dann könnte man den Task "Pi berechnen" auf einen solchen Dienst auslagern und würde entsprechend die Load auf dem eigenen Server  verringern, aber für komplexe Tasks, wie eben nen Spieler einloggen ist das schlichtweg nicht möglich. Ein einfaches Beispiel für den Kern meiner Aussage ist das Passwort... Praktisch gesehen müsste in dem Fall beim CC Anbieter entweder ein Mirror der Original Battle.net Datenbank liegen (Datenschutz!) oder aber Blizzard müsste ne API bereitstellen damit der CC Anbieter diese nutzen kann um den User zu authentifizieren (ergo Last wieder auf den Blizzard Servern).  

Und im Allgemeinen: Der Ansturm war zu erwarten und jeder, der ein wenig mehr als nur rundimentär Ahnung von Technik hat, wird sich darauf eingestellt haben und geht das ganze entsprechend entspannt an.


----------



## krucki1 (15. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es ist genauso armselig, ein Spiel abzuwerten, bei dem es völlig klar war, dass der Ansturm groß werden wird und man dahe ab 0Uhr einige Stunden lang Loginprobleme hat. Das hat doch mit dem eigentlichen Spiel nichts zu tun und daher auch nicht mit dem Test. Es sollte Erwähnung finden, ja. Aber es sollte nicht in die Wertung einfließen. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft weis machen, dass du dem Spiel gleich mal 10% abziehen willst, nur weil du in der Nacht nicht suchten konntest?


Was für einen Käse manche Leute schreiben. Ab dem Punkt wo ich ein Produkt gekauft habe will ich es auch nutzen können. Beim Handy wird mir der Akku nicht erst nachgeliefert, beim Auto will ich vom Händler wegfahren und ihn nicht schieben müssen usw. usw. Wegen den genannten Problemen würde ich nie ein Spiel direkt bei Release kaufen. Negativ bewertet werden sollte es trotzdem. So eng wie manche Publisher Onlinezwang zum Spiel dazugehörend sehen, so streng sollte man dann auch bewerten und abstrafen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Gab es diese Diskussion nicht bereits beim Ubilauncher?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sollte man ganz explizit auf 'always on' und die Risiken hinweisen, z.B. "mobiles Zocken aufm Laptop im ICE wird schwerlich möglich sein".
> 
> ...



Das ist ja auch richtig so. Was ich sagen wollte, ist einfach und schlichtweg, dass man ein Spiel nicht abwerten sollte, wenn zum *Release *Loginprobleme bestehen. Das ist völlig normal und üblich. Und ich kenne keinen Entwickler, der sowas nicht ein oder zwei Tage nach Release wieder in den Griff bekommen hat. Wenn diese Probleme dauerhaft bestehen, ja dann sollte es in die Wertung einfließen.

@ 			 				*krucki1*
Wie in den oberen Zeilen schon gesagt...  Keine weiteren Worte. 
Und komm mir doch nicht mit diesem Apfel/Birne-Vergleich. 

Eine Abwertung wäre nachvollziehbar, wenn NIEMAND auf die Server zugreifen kann. Aber das ist nicht der Fall.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

SpiritCrusher schrieb:


> [...]




Bei den Texten von dir und TheChicky kommt mir immer folgender Begriff in den Sinn:

"rocket science"

Warum soll man die serverseitige Software nicht einfach auslagern können? Die Blizzardserver laufen auf einem Unixsystem, die Amazon EC2 Server auch? Es gibt einen "relativ" weit entwickelten b.net Emulator, der Sourcecode ist keine 100kb groß. 

Das kontrollierte Abfragen von Accountinformationen von den Blizzardservern dürfte weniger Last und Datenverkehr verursachen, als wenn hunderttausend oder mehr Spieler fast zeitgleich sich verbinden wollen.

Das ist ja gerade der Sinn vom Amazon.de Dienst, dass diese Verbindungsanfragen, dadurch verursachte Last auf den Servern und der Internetverbindung von den Amazon Servern und deren Datenleitung *abgefedert* werden, und nur 'ernsthafte' Verbindungsanfragen weitergereicht werden.


----------



## SpiritCrusher (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei den Texten von dir und TheChicky kommt mir immer folgender Begriff in den Sinn:
> 
> "rocket science"
> 
> ...


 
- Nur weil beide System Unixoid sind, heißt das nicht, dass man bestehende binaries (also "kompilierten, ausführbaren Quelltext") beliebig hin und her switchen kann. Grade bei performancekritischen Applikationen sind OS/Architektur spezifische Optimierungen an der Tagesordnung. Es geht ja schließlich darum "das letzte rauszuholen". Ein Grad an Kompatibilität, wie du den schilderst, kann man schlichtweg einfach nicht annehmen, bzw. wäre wahrscheinlich (und hier spreche ich mit mehrjährigem Background als Software Developer) ein enormer Aufwand. Es sind schlichtweg sehr viele Faktoren, die da mit reinspielen.

- Es gibt vielleicht einen Emulator, der gewisse Teile der serverseitigen Implementierung des Battle.Net emuliert, aber die Frage ist dann auch, wieviel davon tatsächlich implementiert bzw. was dieser Emulator tatsächlich kann. Wenn man hingeht und mit einem Tool wie Wireshark den Traffic snifft, den Diablo 3 generiert richtung Battle.Net und das entsprechend analysiert, dann wäre es z.B. möglich durch Modifikation der hosts Datei den Traffic auf den eigenen Rechner umzuleiten und da mit irgendeiner Software darauf zu reagieren. Man könnte sich z.B. ein Python Script vorstellen, dass per socket Modul auf solche Anfragen reagiert und dann darauf replied, die Frage ist allerdings, inwiefern das sinnvoll wäre, bzw. was es bringt?! Vielleicht wäre es machbar dem Client zu verklickern "Hey, alles cool, hier ist das Battle.Net fahr mal fort mit deinem Startvorgang" oder "Hey die Login-Credentials sind okay" aber viel mehr dürfte da nicht drin sein. Das Backend einer Applikation wie dem Battle.Net ist definitiv sehr komplex und im Endeffekt durch die Tatsache, dass es auf einem entfernten System ausgeführt wird, schlichtweg sehr schwer zu "reverse-engineern". Weiterhin: Eine Größenangabe wie 100kb sagt schlichtweg nichts aus.

- Die Anfragen an das jetzige Battle.Net sind ja auch "ernsthafter" Natur. Der ungefähre (meinerseits vermutete Ablauf) derzeit sieht ungefähr so aus (am Beispiel "überprüfen von Login credentials" und unter Annahme, dass die Architekur "quasi-Standards" folgt):

Client (euer PC) -(request)-> Loadbalancer (irgendein Rechenzentrum von Blizz) -(forwarded request an app server)-> Application-Server (führt Battle.Net Software aus) -(baut connection zu db server auf)-> Datenbank-Server (checked Benutzername und Passwort gegen Werte aus der Datenbank)

Das Ergebnis wird dann entsprechend durch alle Schichten zurückgereicht und am Ende sagt der Client dann "Hey cool! Bro du bist eingelogged" oder "Möp! Passwort falsch". Bei jedem dieser Schritte ist theoretisch ein Timeout und damit ein Fehler durch Bottlenecks aufgrund massiven Ansturms möglich.

Würde man nun noch Amazon EC2 Server dazwischenpacken, bzw. würde was an dieser Struktur ändern, würde das nur mehr Chancen für Timeouts und Probleme geben. Im Endeffekt MUSS jede Anfrage am Ende des Tages im Cluster von Blizzard landen.


----------



## TheChicky (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nur hätte man auf externe Dienstleister zurückgreifen können, um eben besagten Ansturm abzufangen. Man hätte, als Beispiel, auf Amazon Web Service setzen können, um dem Ansturm Herr zu werden und nach vier Wochen die Daten mit einem Nachtlauf auf die eigenen Server bzw. Datenbestände migrieren können.
> 
> Hätte halt nur Geld gekostet ... und Amazon EC2 kostet nicht wirklich viel.
> 
> Vllt. mag sich ja TheChicky vllt. zu diesem Thema äußern.


 
Ach nöö, ich beobachte lieber, wie du dich selber blamierst.

Das B.Net auf Amazon Webserver ausweiten....da spricht der Fachmann


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Ach nöö, ich beobachte lieber, wie du dich selber blamierst.


In Ordnung, allerdings ...



> Das B.Net auf Amazon Webserver ausweiten....da spricht der Fachmann


... schein ich die Texte wenigstens aufmerksam zu lesen. 

Das Angebot von Amazon nennt sich "Amazon Web Services", hat aber nichts mit Webserver zutun. Sondern Amazon stellt skalierbare Umgebungen mit div. Betriebssystemen bereit, d.h. div. Unix Versionen und natürlich auch Windows Server.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

SpiritCrusher schrieb:


> [...]


Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Text. 

Mir fehlt jetzt leider die Zeit auf denen kompletten Text einzugehen, auch wenn ich dies gerne machen würde und die Tage ggf. nachhole!

Ich beziehe mich jetzt lediglich auf deinen letzten Teil des Beitrages:

_Client (euer PC) -(request)-> Loadbalancer (irgendein Rechenzentrum von Blizz) -(forwarded request an app server)-> *Application-Server (führt Battle.Net Software aus)* -(baut connection zu db server auf)-> Datenbank-Server (checked Benutzername und Passwort gegen Werte aus der Datenbank)_

Genau darum ging es mir. Dass die Server, die, vereinfach gesprochen, die BattleNet Software ausführen, zusammengebrochen sind. Sei es durch hunderttausende Anfragen pro Sekunde, unter der produzierten Bandbreite was auch immer ... wenn man jetzt dieses "Frontend", der Begriff ist falsch, ich weiß, ausgelagert hätte, auf eine Plattform mit deutlich mehr Ressourcen im Sinne von Bandbreite und ähnliches, hätte man hier die meisten Probleme abfedern können ... denn ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen, dass die Datenbankserver im Hintergrund zusammengebrochen sind. 

Der Rest von deinem Ablauf würde ja so bleiben, die DB Server senden ihr ACK Paket an die ausgelagerten Server, die wiederum senden das Okay an den Client.

Selbst mit deiner, zugegebenen besseren, technischen Erklärung sehe ich hier kein Grund, warum das so nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## SpiritCrusher (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für deinen Text.
> 
> Mir fehlt jetzt leider die Zeit auf denen kompletten Text einzugehen, auch wenn ich dies gerne machen würde und die Tage ggf. nachhole!
> 
> ...


 
Bedenke bitte folgende 2 Faktoren:

- Die von mir in frage gestellte Kompatibiltät zwischen den Maschinen von Blizzard/der Battle.Net Software und den Amazon Maschinen (erster Absatz meines vorherigen Posts)
- Denke mal einen Schritt weiter und schau, was passieren würde, wenn man deinen Vorschlag umsetzt. Plötzlich bekommen alle Clients direkt und ohne Probleme eine Connection auf nen "App-Server"... Und was dann? Plötzlich landen wesentlich mehr requests bei der Datenbank und alles was passiert ist, dass sich der Bottleneck bzw. der "Ort" des Problems verschieben, weil die Datenbankserver bzw. die Datenbank nicht mehr hinterherkommt.

Tante Edith: BTW Weiß weder ich, noch du, noch irgendwer anders, der nicht bei Blizz arbeitet, WO letztendlich der Bottleneck von letzter Nacht aufgetreten ist. Dein Post suggeriert, dass es gesicherter Fakt ist, das die App Server weggebrochen sind. Das kann so allerdings niemand wissen (außer die Person arbeitet für Blizz).


----------



## Mothman (15. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade meinen ersten legendären Gegenstand gefunden (orange Schrift).  

Kann ihn aber NATÜRLICH nicht ausrüsten mit meiner Klasse.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

SpiritCrusher schrieb:


> Bedenke bitte folgende 2 Faktoren:
> 
> - Die von mir in frage gestellte Kompatibiltät zwischen den Maschinen von Blizzard/der Battle.Net Software und den Amazon Maschinen (erster Absatz meines vorherigen Posts)


Da du diese Maschinen nach deinen Wünschen anpassen, konfigurieren und Software installieren kannst, wüsste ich ad hoc jetzt nicht, woran die von dir angesprochene Kompatiblität scheitern könnte.



> - Denke mal einen Schritt weiter und schau, was passieren würde, wenn man deinen Vorschlag umsetzt. Plötzlich bekommen alle Clients direkt und ohne Probleme eine Connection auf nen "App-Server"... Und was dann? Plötzlich landen wesentlich mehr requests bei der Datenbank und alles was passiert ist, dass sich der Bottleneck bzw. der "Ort" des Problems verschieben, weil die Datenbankserver bzw. die Datenbank nicht mehr hinterherkommt.


Habe ich, übrigens auch in schriftlicher Form ... ich meinte, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Datenbankserver das Problem dargestellt haben. Schaut man sich die Fähigkeiten von z.B. NoSQL bzw. Redis an, dann werden verteilte Datenbankserver mit diesem Grundgerüst nicht wirklich ins Trudeln kommen.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, was Blizzard nun wirklich als DB einsetzt.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Habe gerade meinen ersten legendären Gegenstand gefunden (orange Schrift).


Bin ich der Einzige, der hier arbeitet? 



> Kann ihn aber NATÜRLICH nicht ausrüsten mit meiner Klasse.




Das entschädigt für meinen ersten Post! 

Dann verkauf das Item doch! 
Doofe Frage, sind die Items BoE oder BoP?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (15. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Habe gerade meinen ersten legendären Gegenstand gefunden (orange Schrift).
> 
> Kann ihn aber NATÜRLICH nicht ausrüsten mit meiner Klasse.


Dafür sieht meine Dämonenjägerin aus wie Rotkäppchen...aber nett.

Gefällt mir bislang ganz gut, das Spiel.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der hier arbeitet?


 
Ja. 
Was immer das in deinem Fall heißt.


----------



## SpiritCrusher (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Da du diese Maschinen nach deinen Wünschen anpassen, konfigurieren und Software installieren kannst, wüsste ich ad hoc jetzt nicht, woran die von dir angesprochene Kompatiblität scheitern könnte.
> 
> 
> Habe ich, übrigens auch in schriftlicher Form ... ich meinte, ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die Datenbankserver das Problem dargestellt haben. Schaut man sich die Fähigkeiten von z.B. NoSQL bzw. Redis an, dann werden verteilte Datenbankserver mit diesem Grundgerüst nicht wirklich ins Trudeln kommen.
> ...



Dann zitiere ich mich selbst:

- Nur weil beide System Unixoid sind, heißt das nicht, dass man bestehende binaries (also "kompilierten, ausführbaren Quelltext") beliebig hin und her switchen kann. Grade bei performancekritischen Applikationen sind OS/Architektur spezifische Optimierungen an der Tagesordnung. Es geht ja schließlich darum "das letzte rauszuholen". Ein Grad an Kompatibilität, wie du den schilderst, kann man schlichtweg einfach nicht annehmen, bzw. wäre wahrscheinlich (und hier spreche ich mit mehrjährigem Background als Software Developer) ein enormer Aufwand. Es sind schlichtweg sehr viele Faktoren, die da mit reinspielen.

Falls du mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen willst, dann nenn mir bitte deine Referenzen und an was für ner Art Projekten du bisher mitgearbeitet hast. Wenn man sich auch nur rundimentär in die Dokumentation eines C Compilers, wie z.B. gcc einliest und sieht was für Optimierungsmöglichkeiten (die zum gewissen Anteil immer plattformspezifisch sind) dann sollte es jedem Menschen mit ner Affinität für Technik möglihc sein zu erkennen, das so eine Kompatibilität nicht einfach "angenommen" werden kann. 

NoSQL im Allgemeinen und Datenbanken, wie Redis, CouchDB oder MongoDB sind derzeit ein riesen Hype im IT Bereich, ja. Dieser neue Ansatz ermöglicht viele Probleme, die man mit relationalen Datenbanken hat, zu umschiffen (u.a. wesentlich simpleres Scaling), ja. Aber trotzdem ist das kein Grund anzunehmen, dass NoSQL Datenbanken nicht anfällig wären für Performanceeinbrüche wären. Eine  stark frequentierte Instanz von MongoDB kann genauso in die Knie gehen, wie ein MySQL oder PostgreSQL oder was auch immer. Es ist schlussendlich ein anderer Ansatz der verfolgt wird, aber am Ende immer noch ein Stück Software.


----------



## karsten2409 (15. Mai 2012)

Und wo is der TEST ?


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bin ich der Einzige, der hier arbeitet?



Hier im Forum rumzuspammen nennstr DU ARBEITEN??? Echt, Du  

Also ICH war die letzten Stunden hier kaum aktiv da ich ein VBA Code optimiert habe. 

Echt, tippt hier alle 3 Minuten nen neuen Post und nennt das dann arbeiten


----------



## Rabowke (15. Mai 2012)

Ich hab halt meine fleißigen Bienchen, die das Geld erwirtschaften. Da bleibt dem Onkel Papa halt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge, wobei aber heute wirklich wenig los ist, jedenfalls für mich.


----------



## Dominikdak (15. Mai 2012)

karsten2409 schrieb:


> Und wo is der TEST ?


 
Sag mal kannst du nicht lesen?!

btt super Aktion!


----------



## Vordack (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab halt meine fleißigen Bienchen, die das Geld erwirtschaften. Da bleibt dem Onkel Papa halt mehr Zeit für andere Dinge, wobei aber heute wirklich wenig los ist, jedenfalls für mich.



Hehe, das beweist meine These daß die Chefs weniger arbeiten und mehr verdienen als viele ihrer Mitarbeiter.


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2012)

ich gebs ungern zu aber mittlerweile bin auch ich 'gehyped'.
dabei hatte mich diablo 3 bislang eigentlich eher wenig interessiert.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (15. Mai 2012)

der name "diablo" bringt sowieso +70% und siehe man hat 93% xD


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (15. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie weit die Einspannung in den Hype bei PCG noch geht. Wir werdens ja dann im Test erleben. Hoffentlich werden auch ein paar (oder gar alle) negative Kritikpunkte angesprochen, die dann auch Einfluss auf die Wertung haben. Aber wahrscheinlich ist sowieso jeder Kritikpunkt irrelevant, weil die ominöse Spielspaßkurve selbstverständlich ständig an der Decke hängt.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie weit die Einspannung in den Hype bei PCG noch geht. Wir werdens ja dann im Test erleben. Hoffentlich werden auch ein paar (oder gar alle) negative Kritikpunkte angesprochen, die dann auch Einfluss auf die Wertung haben. Aber wahrscheinlich ist sowieso jeder Kritikpunkt irrelevant, weil die ominöse Spielspaßkurve selbstverständlich ständig an der Decke hängt.


 
Meine Kristallkugel sagt vorraus, das eh nicht zufrieden sein wirst wenn die sich erdreisten eine gute Wertung abzugeben, da auch schon bewiesen hast der generellen Anti-Hype fraktion anzugehören, die nicht blind dafür sondern blind dagegen ist


----------



## mrorange55 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Hat jemand einen Link für ein schönes Testvideo für Diablo 3. Die PC Games quatsch ja nur rum und zeigt im Prinzip nichts vom Spiel?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Aber wahrscheinlich ist sowieso jeder Kritikpunkt irrelevant, weil die ominöse Spielspaßkurve selbstverständlich ständig an der Decke hängt.


 
hm, wenn ein spiel durchgängig spass machen würde, dann wäre doch in der tat jedweder kritikpunkt bezüglich der endwertung irrelevant - oder etwa nicht?


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (15. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Meine Kristallkugel sagt vorraus, das eh nicht zufrieden sein wirst wenn die sich erdreisten eine gute Wertung abzugeben, da auch schon bewiesen hast der generellen Anti-Hype fraktion anzugehören, die nicht blind dafür sondern blind dagegen ist


 Ich habe schon Videos gesehen wo quasi durchgehend Kritikpunkte genannt werden aber am Ende trotzdem 89% rauskommen. So abwegig ist die Vorstellung nämlich gar nicht. Allerdings werfe ich PCgames kein derartiges Verfahren vor (obwohl die Qualität leider abgesunken ist und es viele schlechte Füllartikel gibt). Ich sehe aber alle Tests kritisch. Sei es im positiven oder im negativen.
Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, dass ich bis jetzt Diablo 3 nicht so interessant finde. Weder die Trailer noch das Gameplay haben mich bis jetzt überzeugt (wobei die Rendetrailer wirklich gut gemacht sind).
Ich bezweifle einfach mal, dass Diablo DAS Spiel wird. Vielleicht ein gutes Hack'nSlay aber mehr auch nicht. Dafür fehlen einfach zu viele Dinge. Andere wurden wohl verschlimmbessert und dann gibt es da ja noch das Auktionshaus, was wohl die Balance stört.

Natürlich kann ich auch falsch liegen, aber das ist bis jetzt mein Eindruck.


----------



## Zerth (15. Mai 2012)

Ich habe jetzt innerhalb von 3 Stunden 4 verschiedene Fehlermeldungen gesehen und bin 6mal rausgeflogen. Bei einem Singelplayer-Spiel. Das ist doch ein Witz oder?

Edit: 5 verschiedene Fehlermeldungen ..


----------



## mrorange55 (15. Mai 2012)

Bei PC Spielen ist es sowieso immer am besten nicht gerade am ersten Tag mit dem Zocken anzufangen. Nach einer Woche hat sich der Hype gelegt und die ersten Patches/ Updates sind raus.


----------



## Gsponk1 (15. Mai 2012)

Also ich kapiers nicht. bei diablo2  ging nix. dann offene beta diablo3 veranstaltet und es ging nix. diablo 3 erschienen und es ging nix. lernen die es nicht.


----------



## simba572 (15. Mai 2012)

Gsponk1 schrieb:


> Also ich kapiers nicht. bei diablo2  ging nix. dann offene beta diablo3 veranstaltet und es ging nix. diablo 3 erschienen und es ging nix. lernen die es nicht.


 
was gibs da zu lernen ? daran kann niemand was ändern, die können ja wohl nix dafür, wenn hundertausend gleichzeitig rein wollen,
nach zwei tagen hat sich das gelegt.. deshalb lohnt es sich auch nicht neue server zu kaufen. wenn man die dann wieder abschalten muss



mrorange55 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat jemand einen Link für ein schönes Testvideo für Diablo 3. Die PC Games quatsch ja nur rum und zeigt im Prinzip nichts vom Spiel?
> Danke im Voraus!


 
das spiel ist doch erst seit heute draußen, jeder jetzige test wäre wertlos.


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Mai 2012)

meine Truppe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gesamtspielzeit: 6 Stunden
Probleme: keine(!)


----------



## McManiac (15. Mai 2012)

Gestern Nacht 1,5 Stunden probiert online zu gehen - ging nix da überlastet – nur Fehlermeldungen. Heute mit Frau extra früher aus der Arbeit raus - es geht schon wieder nix da Server überlastet. Geduld haben? Hat Blizzard Geduld wenn meine 13 EUR für WoW nicht pünktlich überwiesen wurden? Wäre es ein Abo-Game, hätte ich bereits wieder gekündigt.

Bezüglich des Tests: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B0041O5LNM/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Nun ja…


----------



## Gsponk1 (15. Mai 2012)

ích würd mich ja nicht aufregen wenn der singlepl. gehen würde aber nein nichts geht.
da hab ich kein verständnis für sowas. 
kann schon sein das es am tag geht aber da bin ich ARBEITEN.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (15. Mai 2012)

McManiac schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht 1,5 Stunden probiert online zu gehen - ging nix da überlastet – nur Fehlermeldungen. Heute mit Frau extra früher aus der Arbeit raus - es geht schon wieder nix da Server überlastet. Geduld haben? Hat Blizzard Geduld wenn meine 13 EUR für WoW nicht pünktlich überwiesen wurden? Wäre es ein Abo-Game, hätte ich bereits wieder gekündigt.
> 
> Bezüglich des Tests: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B0041O5LNM/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> Nun ja…


 
Hab mich heute seit 10Uhr mehrmals ein und ausgeloggt ohne jegliche Probleme. Nur bis der den Charakter richtig rein läd kann es manchmal etwas dauern 

edit. Gibt scheinbar seit 18Uhr wieder Probleme... die Feierabendhorder überrennt die Server.


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

McManiac schrieb:


> Gestern Nacht 1,5 Stunden probiert online zu gehen - ging nix da überlastet – nur Fehlermeldungen. Heute mit Frau extra früher aus der Arbeit raus - es geht schon wieder nix da Server überlastet. Geduld haben? Hat Blizzard Geduld wenn meine 13 EUR für WoW nicht pünktlich überwiesen wurden? Wäre es ein Abo-Game, hätte ich bereits wieder gekündigt.
> 
> Bezüglich des Tests: http://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B0041O5LNM/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1
> 
> Nun ja…


 
nun ja
es ist schon erstaunlich das Leute so dumm sind und auf Wertungen von Leuten hören die das Spiel nicht mal haben


----------



## patsche (15. Mai 2012)

Geil, ich komm gerade von der Maloche und hatte mich gefreut endlich mal loszulegen und was passiert, richtig gar nichts Fehler 75 blablub....


----------



## HolyYoGhurt (15. Mai 2012)

Ihr habt alle Diablo Ich habe nur kb 50€auszugeben..


----------



## IlllIIlllI (15. Mai 2012)

die lachen sich grad schlapp bei blizzard weil sie einfach die server ausschalten und keiner mehr spielen kann ;D


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Kommt irgendwer rein? Bei mir ist es leider das gleiche TRauerspiel wie Gestern Nacht, keine Chance!


----------



## manugru (15. Mai 2012)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Kommt irgendwer rein? Bei mir ist es leider das gleiche TRauerspiel wie Gestern Nacht, keine Chance!


   Wie gesagt bis 17/18 Uhr gings und zur zeit nur Fehler 75


----------



## IlllIIlllI (15. Mai 2012)

nicht mal mehr starcraft funktioniert 
blizzard hat echt komplett den arsch offen


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Mai 2012)

Bin immerhin drin, aber kann in kein Spiel da immer fehler 3006 kommt. Die server sidn derbe am abkacken!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (15. Mai 2012)

wow soll auch nicht mehr funktionieren
das ist echt mega peinlich was blizzard da abliefert


----------



## Sockenpfau (15. Mai 2012)

Das ärgerliche ist doch die Zwangsonlineteilnahme. Vor allem dann, wenn es so schwachbrüstig und fehlerbehaftet gehandhabt wird. Intelligenter wäre eine Online-/Offline-Systematik wie bei Anno2070 gewesen. Dann hat man für sein Geld wenigsten die wesentliche Leistung-nämlich das Spielen...Eigentlich müsste man sein Geld zurück verlangen...


----------



## Bora (15. Mai 2012)

Single Player Spiel, das man nicht offline spielen kann. Das sieht dann so aus:

THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER
THE SERVERS ARE BUSY THIS TIME PLEASE TRY AGAIN LATER

Installieren und in die Röhre gucken. Spielen sie ihr Spiel, welches süe für 50 Ökken gekauft haben halt, .... ein andermal.

Peinliche Aktion von Blizzard.


----------



## KUHNi86 (15. Mai 2012)

Blizzard sagte: "wir wollen das spiel perfekt gestalten. HABT BITTE ANFORDERUNGEN AN DAS SPIEL, denn wir werden wieder alles toppen"

Normale Menschen kommen nicht auf die Server, wegen kompletter Auslastung.
Eine leichte Anforderung konnte nicht eingehalten werden!!!
Blizzard hat es durch die Server-Politik versaut und es damit schlechter gemacht als im vorgänger!

Witzig^^

Noch eine Frage: ob die Pobeversion auch die logg-rechte habt wie die vollversion? Wenn ja, würden ja Plätze verdrängt werden!

noch Witziger^^


----------



## KUHNi86 (15. Mai 2012)

Darf man sich verarscht fühlen?...


----------



## Zock3r (15. Mai 2012)

Das ist mal wirklich hochnotpeinlich. Wie kann man im Kernbereiches seines Geschäfts so grundlegend versagen? Ist etwa so, wie wenn ein Formel 1 Hersteller seinen Rennwagen beim Saisonstart erstmal nur mit einem Rad ausstatten würde.


----------



## GorrestFump (15. Mai 2012)

Ist jetzt nix zum aufregen, aber ich kann's nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Der Ansturm war zu erwarten und wenn schon online-Zwang, dann soll's bitte auch das battle.net mitmachen. In ein bis zwei Wochen ist's wohl wieder vergessen, aber für die Day1käufer ist's schon sehr sehr schade.


----------



## SeriousFreak (15. Mai 2012)

bei mir dasselbe... -.-
ich sag nur: blizzard viel spaß, INCOMING SHITSTORM!!!


----------



## Bora (15. Mai 2012)

Das ist eben der Unterschied zu früher. 
Spiel kaufen, installieren, spielen, Spass haben.

Heute bezahlen, downloaden, Patch downloaden, installieren, vergeblich versuchen einzuloggen.

Um es mit Charly Sheens Worten zu sagen: *"We already havey your money dude!"*


----------



## Tut_Ench (15. Mai 2012)

Diesen Ansturm kann man einfach nicht mit technischen Mitteln abfangen, egal wie gut man sich darauf vorbereitet.
Selbst wenn man 100 Monsterserver hinstellt ist nicht gesichert, dass alles reinbungslos funktioniert.

Davon abgesehen ist es aus rein wirtschaftliher Sicht schon völliger Unfug für ein paar Tage eine ganze Serverfarm zu installieren, nur um den ersten Ansturm abzufangen und eine Woche später, reicht ein einziger Server für die Spitzenzeiten.

Aber da die Meisten sich nur um des Beschwerens willen beschweren, egal was man ihnen sagt und sie sowieso soviel Ahnung von Wirtschaftlichkeitsanalysen und Servertechnik haben, wie ein Froch vom Autofahren, ist der Post vermutlich sowieso vergebene Liebesmühe. *shrug*


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

aus technischen Gründen (an denen wir Tester leider nix ändern können) ist unser erstes Video derzeit noch ein bisschen versteckt. Es ist aber da: Hier geht's zum ersten Zwischenfazit nach Akt 1.

Felix
PC Games


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Aber da die Meisten sich nur um des Beschwerens willen beschweren, egal was man ihnen sagt und sie sowieso soviel Ahnung von Wirtschaftlichkeitsanalysen und Servertechnik haben, wie ein Froch vom Autofahren, ist der Post vermutlich sowieso vergebene Liebesmühe. *shrug*


 
vorallem, das Spiel ist jetzt so knapp 22h auf dem Markt und da wird schon was von Geld zurück gefaselt
Und das Ding ist ja auch, irgendwo scheinen die Nasen zu vergessen wo am meisten Diablo gespielt wird und warum man diese Onlinebindung hier sogar braucht
Hier muss man eigentlich wie bei einem MMORPG ran gehen,


----------



## GorrestFump (15. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Diesen Ansturm kann man einfach nicht mit technischen Mitteln abfangen, egal wie gut man sich darauf vorbereitet.
> Selbst wenn man 100 Monsterserver hinstellt ist nicht gesichert, dass alles reinbungslos funktioniert.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist es aus rein wirtschaftliher Sicht schon völliger Unfug für ein paar Tage eine ganze Serverfarm zu installieren, nur um den ersten Ansturm abzufangen und eine Woche später, reicht ein einziger Server für die Spitzenzeiten.
> ...


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung von Servern, aber ich sag nur: Das haben schon andere hinbekommen. Selbst bei Battlefield 3 hat's besser funktioniert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2012)

tombunt schrieb:


> ICH WILL MEIN GELD ZURÜCK! Wie können wir das anstellen?
> ICh bitte PCGAMES ein THEMA zu eröffnen wie man geprellten spielern zu ihrem GELD verhelfen kann.
> Ich will und kann sowas nicht unterstützen!
> Ich will spielen wann ich will nicht wann die server gehn!
> ...


 
Ich habe jetzt mal ein paar Fragen an dich: 
1. Wieso kaufst du dir das Spiel, wo du doch offenbar nicht sehr viel davon hälst? Anhand deiner letzten Zeile gehe ich von Missfallen am Spiel selbst deinerseits aus. Warte einfach, spiel es und hab deinen Spaß mit diesem Spiel, in dem man Diablo nackt killen kann. 
2. Was hat das mit Bevormundung zu tun, wenn die Server überlastet sind? 
3. Wie kommst du darauf, dass der Ansturm auf das Spiel aus blieb? Der Ansturm kam wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht. 

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob du deinen Post wirklich ernst meinst oder doch. Scheinst ja jede Menge Zeit und keine Probleme zu haben, wenn du schon den Anwalt informierst, weil du nicht ab Punkt 0Uhr suchten durftest. 
Sorry, aber bei manchen Leuten sieht man schon anhand ihrer Posts, dass sie schlichtweg kein Leben mehr haben.


----------



## Voxi (15. Mai 2012)

Die absolute verarsche läuft hier ab! Für was KAUFE ich ein Game für € 54,90 um dann den ganzen Mist downloaden und aktivieren zu müssen? und als Krönung muss man über das SCHEISS Battlenet spielen und die Server sind überlastet!  JA Spieleindustrie, verarscht uns ruhig! Aber wenn Blizzard denkt ich werde noch einen echten € im Game liegen lassen, dann haben die sich geschnitten! Wo bekomme ich mein Geld zurück?
BLizzard setzten 6!


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2012)

Voxi schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich mein Geld zurück?!


 
dort, wo du es gekauft hast. wo denn sonst?


----------



## kornhill (15. Mai 2012)

Hui jetzt bin ich froh das ich erst morgen Abend Heim komme .... Aber wie? Star Craft 2 und WoW sind auch am abkacken. Das ist aber wirklich scheiße ärgerlich. (und ich bin Blizz fanboy) War zwar irgendwie zu erwarten, aber so gleich? Ugly! 

Wenn der erste Ansturm rum ist sind die Server von Blizz im Normalfall hochverfügbar. Zumindest meine WoW und SC2 Erfahrungen bestätigen das. Aber das man erstmal Stinksauer ist, ist verständlich. (das Geld für nen Anwalt würde ich mir aber sparen ... Da spricht wohl eher die Wut im Bauch als das Hirn im Kopf) .. Geld zurück  sollte aber möglich sein  falls die Wut zu groß ist.


----------



## marielol (15. Mai 2012)

Voxi schrieb:


> Die absolute verarsche läuft hier ab! Für was KAUFE ich ein Game für € 54,90 um dann den ganzen Mist downloaden und aktivieren zu müssen? und als Krönung muss man über das SCHEISS Battlenet spielen und die Server sind überlastet!  JA Spieleindustrie, verarscht uns ruhig! Aber wenn Blizzard denkt ich werde noch einen echten € im Game liegen lassen, dann haben die sich geschnitten! Wo bekomme ich mein Geld zurück?
> BLizzard setzten 6!


 
6 Setzen gilt eher für dich, den alles was in deinem Text steht war schon seit der Ankündigung klar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (15. Mai 2012)

marielol schrieb:


> 6 Setzen gilt eher für dich, den alles was in deinem Text steht war schon seit der Ankündigung klar.


 
Es gibt halt immer wieder Leute, die es nicht wissen und sich dann beschweren. Ich finde, in seinem Fall gehört seine Dummheit bestraft, nicht Blizzard.


----------



## animus128 (15. Mai 2012)

Dieses ganze geflame ist echt unglaublich.

Es wirkt so als wenn die Leute nur darauf gewartet haben, dass man sich über irgendwas beschweren kann. Ich meine, dass mit der Battle Net Pflicht war klar und bereitet in ein paar Tagen auch keine Probleme mehr und die Anlaufschwierigkeiten waren auch vorhersehbar.

Ich finde es echt armselig wie manche Leute rumheulen! Ist es euer Weltuntergang, wenn ihr das Spiel einen Tag nach Release erst richtig spielen könnt? Bei keinen anderen Spiel würden die Leute über so etwas rumheulen. Ich glaube die meisten Leuten wollen einfach nur rumpöbeln! Freut euch lieber über das Spiel...


----------



## kornhill (15. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Warum soll man die serverseitige Software nicht einfach auslagern können? Die Blizzardserver laufen auf einem Unixsystem, die Amazon EC2 Server auch? Es gibt einen "relativ" weit entwickelten b.net Emulator, der Sourcecode ist keine 100kb groß.
> .


 
HP-UX , Solaris , AIX sind die auf den ich getestet habe. Und jedes treibt mich immer wieder in den Wahn. HP-UX hat sogar ein eigenes Java (wtf!). Auf AIX läuft nur ein Teil unserer Produkte. Ich glaub so leicht ists wirklich nicht. Bin ja nur QA , aber Unix unterscheidet sich in sich schon viel zu sehr ohne das man überhaupt was gemacht hat.

Apropos OS: iPad taugliche videos wären ne feine Sache.


----------



## ViktorEippert (15. Mai 2012)

Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bei euch Leute? Ich konnte mich grad daheim direkt beim zweiten Versuch einloggen und einwandfrei losspielen.


----------



## Cadel (15. Mai 2012)

Gibt irgendeinen Trick, damit dieser Videoplayer von euch mal läuft? HD kann man eh vergessen und in SD läuft es auch nur sporadisch....will das unbedingt gucken, wenn schon US/Asia Server down sind und 37 auf europas servern waltet....


----------



## Bonkic (15. Mai 2012)

Cadel schrieb:


> Gibt irgendeinen Trick, damit dieser Videoplayer von euch mal läuft? HD kann man eh vergessen und in SD läuft es auch nur sporadisch....will das unbedingt gucken, wenn schon US/Asia Server down sind und 37 auf europas servern waltet....


 
video läuft bei mir astrein in hd.
problem liegt demnach wohl eher bei dir.


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (15. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich finde es traurig, dass ihr euch den ganzen Pflichten und Einschränkungen unterwerft. Wegen euch kaufe ich mir kaum noch Spiele von den drei grossen Publishern (EA,ActiBlizz,UBI).

Warum lasst ihr diese Massnahmen zu? Warum verteidigt ihr sogar die Methoden? ActiBlizz hat euch eine Lizenz verkauft, konnte aber die eigentlich geforderten Leistungen nicht erreichen!
Ich empfinde das als grobe Fahrlässigkeit!
Es scheinen ja massive Probleme vorhanden zu sein bloss weil ActiBlizz zu doof dazu ist ein Spiel, beziehungsweise ein Netzwerk, bereitzustellen.

Was würdet ihr sagen wenn ihr im Kino steht, schon bezahlt habt aber wegen technischen Schwierigkeiten weltweit fast alle die den Film gucken wollen ohne Rückzahlung rausgeworfen werden. Aber das ist ja noch nicht alles: Es werden auch die Zuschauer von anderen Filmen der Produktionsfirma rausgeworfen. Auch die die grad mittten im Film waren: "Ihr könnt ja morgen wiederkommen dann funktioniert sicherlich alles wieder!" Natürlich passiert das ganze dann weltweit!

Zurück zu ActiBlizz: Warum nehmt ihr es hin, dass ihr nicht mal den Einzelspielermodus spielen dürft?
Es ist nicht der Weltuntergang aber durchaus ärgerlich.
Es wäre interessant wie ihr reagieren würdet, wenn plötzlich örtliche Unterhaltungsorte einfach so geräumt werden weil die Betreiber zu doof waren alles zu regeln.
Würdet ihr da auch sagen: "Heult doch nicht so rum!" und beschwerdelos das Ganze hinnehmen?

All dies hat nämlich eine Sache gemeinsam: Es handelt sich bei all diesen Dingen um Dienstleistungen. Stellt euch einfach mal vor wie es wäre wenn einige Dienstleistungen einfach plötzlich nicht mehr verfügbar wären bloss weil die Betreiber zu doof waren!


----------



## Enisra (15. Mai 2012)

Cadel schrieb:


> Gibt irgendeinen Trick, damit dieser Videoplayer von euch mal läuft? HD kann man eh vergessen und in SD läuft es auch nur sporadisch....will das unbedingt gucken, wenn schon US/Asia Server down sind und 37 auf europas servern waltet....


 
Addblocker anschalten?
und nja, bei dem Video braucht man nicht unbedingt HD


----------



## Cromox (16. Mai 2012)

Kann man sich das Video ansehen ohne gespoilert zu werden? Mein D3 kommt leider erst morgen.


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2012)

Cromox schrieb:


> Kann man sich das Video ansehen ohne gespoilert zu werden? Mein D3 kommt leider erst morgen.


 
wenn du es verkraften kannst zu erfahren das du eine Location und den Namen des ersten Endgegners zu erfahren? 
Ja, da kann man ruhig mal loben, die Jungs haben das doch schon Spoiler frei rüber gebracht nur über das Spiel zu reden


----------



## OutsiderXE (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe massive Probleme gehabt und habe erst heute eine Weile spielen können. Habe etwas vor dem Skelletkönig aufehört. Die Beta habe ich nie gespielt.

Das Gameplay ist das flüssigste aller Action-RPGs. Die fehlende Talentauswahl fällt nicht negativ auf, die fehlende Attributauswahl etwas schon.

Auch die Grafik ist zweischneidig. Einerseits ist es ein eigener, guter Stil, andererseits beißt sich die polygon- und auflösungsarme Grafik etwas mit der sonstigen Atmosphäre. Das Spiel hätte so auch vor 5 Jahren erscheinen können. Da gefiel mir die SC2-Grafik besser.

Dafür kommt die Story bisher wunderbar rüber. An vielen Ecken gibt es Minidialoge oder vertonte Bücher/Lore-Häppchen.

Das Level Design ist auch ganz gut. Nach einer Weile öffnet sich das ganze etwas und es lohnt sich wirklich jeden WInkel zu erkunden da man mit weiteren Events belohnt wird.


----------



## head2003 (16. Mai 2012)

Nun wird es also schon als ganz normal und ok hingenommen, dass die Server so überlastet sind. Ich weiß nicht.. Ich hab 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgegeben und durfte ca. 20 Minuten spielen. Mit einem "so ist das eben", kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden oO


----------



## trinity_reloaded (16. Mai 2012)

tombunt schrieb:


> Ich lass mich nicht bevormunden und von solchen geld gurus eh nicht, ich werd morgen ganz sachlich m saturn mein geld verlangen, und ich geh da nicht weg bis ich es habe.
> Anwalt ist schon informiert, mal sehn wo das hinführt.
> So nicht, schon gar nicht für dieses spiel wo du nackt den diablo killen kannst.


 
meinst du das ernst???   leute gibts



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Diesen Ansturm kann man einfach nicht mit  technischen Mitteln abfangen, egal wie gut man sich darauf vorbereitet.
> Selbst wenn man 100 Monsterserver hinstellt ist nicht gesichert, dass alles reinbungslos funktioniert.
> 
> Davon  abgesehen ist es aus rein wirtschaftliher Sicht schon völliger Unfug  für ein paar Tage eine ganze Serverfarm zu installieren, nur um den  ersten Ansturm abzufangen und eine Woche später, reicht ein einziger  Server für die Spitzenzeiten.
> ...


 
*SIGN* wenigstens ein normaler mensch ier unterwegs!


----------



## boyclar (16. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt... konnte gestern um 17:40 problemlos anfangen zu spielen. Und das die log-in Server am 1 Tag überlastet sind war zu erwarten wenn jeder depp sich 100x anmelden versucht... (bin aber auch kein freund vom online zwang).


----------



## Tut_Ench (16. Mai 2012)

GorrestFump schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung von Servern, aber ich sag nur: Das haben schon andere hinbekommen. Selbst bei Battlefield 3 hat's besser funktioniert.



Um darüber eine halbwegs realistische Aussage machen zu können, brauchen wir aber von beiden Spielen die Userzahlen/Verkäufe am Releasetag, andernfalls hat der Kommentar keinen Wert.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Mai 2012)

tombunt schrieb:


> Oder einfach nur sklaven!wie beim Hitler damals-Propaganda funktioniert!


Yay, der Hitler-Vergleich! Es war nur eine Frage der Zeit 

Wenn ich euch mal kurz unterbrechen darf: Wir freuen uns natürlich über spezielle Fragen zum Spiel, die wir in der nächsten Folge unseres Tests-Tagebuchs beantworten können. Das funktioniert ähnlich wie beim Podcast, also einfach hier reinschreiben und wir beschäftigen uns dann damit. Aber Achtung: Unsere Videoaufnahme fängt schon um 14:30 an, lasst euch also nicht zu viel Zeit mit den Fragen 

P.S: Hat einer von euch schon lustige Monsternamen wie in Diablo 2 gesichtet? Ich spiele derzeit noch auf Englisch, aber ein komischer Kerl ist mir schon über den Weg gelaufen: Mondzahn Furchthai (Moontooth Dreadshark)


----------



## SYF (16. Mai 2012)

ich für mein teil habe nach blizzard eine e-mail geschrieben und sie gefragt ob die immer so unfähig sind.ich habe 90 euro für die collectors bezahlt,bin arbeiten, komm nach hause gestern um 19 uhr und....nix funktioniert.2 stunden habe ich gewartet bis ich zocken konnte.ich bin mal wieder echt enttäuscht  wenn spiele released werden..die wollen alle nur geld geld geld und der service ist denen egal.
es ist bestimmt technisch möglich das ganze zu bewältigen, nur die sind zu dumm dafür. rein wirtschaftlich ist es nur geld einzuheimsen und den benutzer dumm dahstehen zu lassen??wenn ich beim nächsten mal mich wieder so aufrege und nen herzinfarkt bekomme,könnte ja die krankenkasse blizz verklagen.echt goil 90 euro fürs aufregen bezahlt,super strategie.
spiel klasse,rest kacke...wie immer


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2012)

SYF schrieb:


> ich für mein teil habe nach blizzard eine e-mail geschrieben


 
soviel Mühe dafür dass das eh im Spamfilter hängen bleibt 
aber naja, so Sprücheklopfer sind die schon seit WoW-Zeiten gewohnt und wenn einer da jemals auch nur entfernt das gemacht hätte was er androht, dann wäre WoW auch schon lange am schrumpfen und nicht erst seit es sich so langsam tot läuft

und:
Yeah, wir haben einen Godwin, und klar das es von ihm kommt
Man kann sich ja dran aufregen, aber hier das HB-Männchen zu machen sorgt eher dafür das man Godwins Law erfüllt

Ach ja, um auch mal noch was Sinnvolles in dem Post zu schreiben
*Frage*:
Im Vorfeld gab es natürlich Diskussion um den Schwierigkeitsgrad, wie ist der denn jetzt so? Ist der zu leicht oder genau richtig?
Und da auch Vorfeld auch schon über die Konsolenversion hergezogen wurde, habt ihr denn schon irgendwas durchblitzen sehen was Entfernt auf diese "Teufelsdinger" hindeutet?


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (16. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube ich bin krank. Nicht nur, dass ich keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel hab, mich ermüden sogar schon die Berichte drüber.
Ach ja. Und die Kommentare über dieses böse Blizzard.
Es war doch abzusehen, dass alle Diablonatics da draußen ne größere Wucht entfalten, als ne dos Attacke von Anonymos. Also chillt ne Runde, ihr habt bis zu zehn Jahre gewartet, nächste Woche gibts das Spiel immernoch...


----------



## VigarLunaris (16. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bei euch Leute? Ich konnte mich grad daheim direkt beim zweiten Versuch einloggen und einwandfrei losspielen.



Der aktuelle Stand? Ich schmunzel über die Forenkommentare und warte nun zwischen 1 - 2 Monate. Danach liest man die ganzen Fazit und Kommentare mal durch.

UND dann wird entschieden ob es lohnt da auch nur einen einzig Euro zu investieren oder ich lasse es. Erst ab Echtgeld AH wird sich zeigen ob, wie bei einem F2P mit Itemshop, die Balance krätscht und Spieler sich Geldwerten vorteil verschaffen können.


----------



## Daishi888 (16. Mai 2012)

Wir (ein Kollege und ich) hatten gestern auch ziemliche Schwierigkeiten uns erst einmal einzuloggen, dann in dem Kontaktfenster gegenseitig als Freund hinzufügen und dann noch zusammen in einem Game spielen.... bei jedem Schritt kamen immer wieder die besagten "Zeitübeschreitungs-Meldungen". Das ganze hatte dann ca. 2 Stunden gedauert, ABER ich konnte ich in Abständen von ca 15min. immer wieder einloggen. Den ganzen Abend lang. Keine Ahnung was Ihr Leute für Probleme habt um deswegen gleich mit dem Anwalt anzukommen. Klar ist es ein wenig nervig und für mein Teil auch unverständlich, dass Blizz ein "Single-Player-Spiel" mit Online-Zwang ausrollt, aber wenn Sie Ihre Gründe haben... mein Gott sollen Sie doch, hauptsache ich kann zocken 
Außerdem läuft euch das Spiel doch nicht weg. 
Naja aber was soll ich noch sagen. Wo "Lover", da auch "Hater" und kleine böse Trolle, die immer alles schwarz sehen. Außerdem sag ich es immer wieder, auch wenn ich mich selber über das ein oder andere ärgere; ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL!. Ihr bekommt kein Gehalt, Anerkennung von Frauen oder gar eine Freundin fürs zocken, kommt nicht unbedingt an Hassan vorbei, der an der Tür vom angesagtesten Club in Eurer Stadt steht und und und. 
Aber von mir aus heult gerne weiter rum und behauptet, die Leute, die die Sachlage ein wenig relativer sehen und deren Weltanschauung sich nicht nur auf das Spielen beschränkt, von Blizz gekauft worden sind. Gebt euer geld für Euren Anwalt aus und hört auf zu zocken. Gebt es meinetwegen auf wieder im Laden zurück. ganz ehrlich; ich bitte sogar darum! *Dann wird das mit dem einloggen noch schnelle noch besser. *

Ich freue mich jetzt schon wieder auf meinen feierabend und dass ich dann später wieder weiterzocken kann. Wenn Ihr lieber mit dem Anwalt spielen wollt, dann macht das und lasst uns, wie gesagt, zocken!


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Ich mache heute ne Stunde früher Feierabend um mein Exemplar abzuholen 

Ich hab momentan nen Gästekey und habs gestern um 21:00 geschafft mich einzuloggen. Ist zwar etwas nervig momentan, allerdings war das bei einem Blizzards Spiel zu erwarten. Wenn 4 Millionen Leute sich gleichzeitig einloggen wollen kracht so ziemlich alles zusammen schätze ich  

Ich habe immer nur geleen daß die Einloggserver ihre volle Kapazität erreicht hatten; wenn sich also der Ansturm legt dann wird auch dieses Problem, welches vollkommen nachvollziehbar ist, verschwunden sein.

Deswegen sollte es auch in keine Wertung mit einfliessen. Die Leute für die der Test ist haben das Spiel noch nicht und es soll ihnen bei einem kauf helfen. Das ist der eigentliche Grund von einem Test. Deswegen macht es keinen Sinn von Probleme die mittlerweile behoben sind (Wenn sie den Test lesen) zu berichten. Das ist, wie sagt man so schön, irrelevant.


----------



## Daishi888 (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich habe immer nur geleen daß die Einloggserver ihre volle Kapazität erreicht hatten; wenn sich also der Ansturm legt dann wird auch dieses Problem, welches vollkommen nachvollziehbar ist, verschwunden sein.
> 
> Deswegen sollte es auch in keine Wertung mit einfliessen. Die Leute für die der Test ist haben das Spiel noch nicht und es soll ihnen bei einem kauf helfen. Das ist der eigentliche Grund von einem Test. Deswegen macht es keinen Sinn von Probleme die mittlerweile behoben sind (Wenn sie den Test lesen) zu berichten. Das ist, wie sagt man so schön, irrelevant.




Naja ein zweischneidiges Schwert oder mMn nicht ganz so einfach, weil ich jetzt so agumentieren *könnte*, das duch die Einlogg-Schwierigkeiten sich mein Spielspaß stark reduziert hat.
Ansich haste Recht; ist ja nur in den ersten Tagen (hoffentlich^^).


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

Hab mir grad mein Diablo 3 vom Kumpel geholt und er meinte zwischen Tür und Angel, dass er sich gestern auf dt. Servern nicht einloggen konnte, "Ihr Account besitzt keine gültige Diablo 3 Lizenz", aber auf Asia / US Server gings ohne Probleme. 

Na schauen wir mal ...


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Naja ein zweischneidiges Schwert oder mMn nicht ganz so einfach, weil ich jetzt so agumentieren *könnte*, das duch die Einlogg-Schwierigkeiten sich mein Spielspaß stark reduziert hat.
> Ansich haste Recht; ist ja nur in den ersten Tagen (hoffentlich^^).


 
Es ist defniniv nur in den ersten Tagen.

Ich finde es auch schwach daß man, um SP zu spielen von den Servern abhängig ist. Allerdings ist es, wie Du gesagt hast, ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Es ist ja auch so wie es ist um die Cheatmöglichkeiten zu minimieren, was, wie man sieht, bei WOW ganz gut klappt. Dafür nehme ich auch diese Startschwierigkeiten in kauf.

Dein Spielspaß reduziert? In den ersten 24 Stunden vielleicht  Wenn das Problem zum WE immer noch so stark auftritt dann werde ich auch so argumentieren wie du könntest


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hab mir grad mein Diablo 3 vom Kumpel geholt und er meinte zwischen Tür und Angel, dass er sich gestern auf dt. Servern nicht einloggen konnte, "Ihr Account besitzt keine gültige Diablo 3 Lizenz", aber auf Asia / US Server gings ohne Probleme.
> 
> Na schauen wir mal ...



Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Als ich gestern Einloggprobleme hatte habe ich aus Spaß man den U.S. und den Asien Server probiert. Bei beiden hatte ich "keine gültige Lizenz.". Die Schlüssel sind wohl jeweils nur für ein bestimmtes Land gültig. Ich denke mal Dein Kumpel hat sich den Key bei einem Online Key Shop geholt oder?


----------



## Meckermann (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Es ist defniniv nur in den ersten Tagen.



Oder wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind. Oder wenn ein neuer Patch kommt. Oder während der Schulferien. Oder wenn man einfach gerade Pech hat. Als WoW'ler kann man davon ein Lied singen.



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch schwach daß man, um SP zu spielen von den Servern abhängig ist. Allerdings ist es, wie Du gesagt hast, ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Es ist ja auch so wie es ist um die Cheatmöglichkeiten zu minimieren, was, wie man sieht, bei WOW ganz gut klappt. Dafür nehme ich auch diese Startschwierigkeiten in kauf.


 
Im Singleplayer sind mir Cheater egal, da cheate wenn überhaupt ich, und störe damit niemanden. Dafür nehme ich keine Startschwierigkeiten in Kauf. Blizzard hat sich ohne technische Notwendigkeit für einen Online-Zwang entschieden, da sollen sie auch sicherstellen, dass die Leistung von ihrer Seite aus zu 100% zur Verfügung steht. Können sie nicht? Dann sollen sies lassen, dafür habe ich exakt Null Verständnis.


----------



## Batze (16. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bei euch Leute? Ich konnte mich grad daheim direkt beim zweiten Versuch einloggen und einwandfrei losspielen.


 
Also gestern Abend ging von 20-22 Uhr gar nichts. Jedenfalls bei mir.
War aber nicht ganz so schlimm, so konnte man zuschauen wie die arme Hertha unterging. 

Zu Eurem Testvideo.
Gut gesagtes und ich kann meine eigene erfahrung mit den von euch decken.
Akt 1 hat mich sehr überrascht. Positiv.
Akt 2 kam auch sehr gut rüber. Spoiler: Aufpassen vor den kleinen mist Fliegen. 
Was mir besonders gefallen hat waren die zwischen Bosse und die Endbosse aus Akt 1 und 2. Sehr gute Bosse.
Bei Akt 1 war ich in einer 4er Party unterwegs. Hat schon ein paar Minuten gedauert den fetten Klops zu legen.
Akt 2 war ich alleine beim Endboss unterwegs. 1 mal gestorben. Das ist ok.
Die Videos, gerade zum Aktende sind mal wieder episch. Ganz großes Kino würde ich da mal sagen.
Bleiben wir mal bei episch. Das ist nämlich auf jeden Fall der Sound. Der Sound im Kampfgetümmel ist einfach klasse.
Bei den Items bin ich noch nicht so sicher. Da hab ich so ein gemischtes Gefühl. Da muss man abwarten.
Skills sind bis jetzt ok, ich Spiele eine Zauberin. Obwohl am Anfang die Zaubi ein wenig schwach ist, gerade in der Gruppe.
Jetzt, bin L 24 geht aber zumindest im SP richtig die Post ab.
Was mir fehlt ist eine Schadens Anzeige der unterschiedlichen Skills.
Was mir gar nicht gefällt ist das Interface. Und zwar das man sich seine Skills der Tasten 1-4 nicht so hinlegen kann wie man will.
Also zum Beispiel die Hydra nicht auf Taste 2 sondern auf taste 3 oder 4. Oder ich habe noch nicht rausbekommen wie das geht, wenn es geht.
Da müst ihr mal nachhacken, denn das ist doof.
Ansonsten bin ich, außer wegen der Server Probleme doch recht begeistert. Ob es aber so wird wie Diablo 2, also die langanhaltende Itemhatz, das wird man erst viel später sehen können.
Aufgrund des eingebauten AHs sehe ich da eher probleme. Man brauch nur genug Gold und kann sich jetzt schon richtig gute Sachen holen.
Im normal Trade bei D 2 brauchte man wenigstens noch einen anderen Item Gegenwert zum handeln. Jetzt reicht Gold. Da sehe ich Probleme zukommen.
Aber das sind eben Gedanken die man hat aber sich erst noch bestätigen müssen wenn es dann richtung Hell  geht.
So das wars es in Kürze.

Erstmal Akt 3 jetzt durchsuchten.


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Oder wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind. Oder wenn ein neuer Patch kommt. Oder während der Schulferien. Oder wenn man einfach gerade Pech hat. Als WoW'ler kann man davon ein Lied singen.



Okay. Ich war auch WOWler. Dennoch blicke ich auf die WOW Zeit als "schön" zurück. Natürlich gab es Zeiten wo die Server nichton waren. Allerdings hörst Du Dich hierbei an wie ein Alki der seinen Stoff nicht bekommt 




> Im Singleplayer sind mir Cheater egal, da cheate wenn überhaupt ich, und störe damit niemanden. Dafür nehme ich keine Startschwierigkeiten in Kauf. Blizzard hat sich ohne technische Notwendigkeit für einen Online-Zwang entschieden, da sollen sie auch sicherstellen, dass die Leistung von ihrer Seite aus zu 100% zur Verfügung steht. Können sie nicht? Dann sollen sies lassen, dafür habe ich exakt Null Verständnis.


 
Wenn es aber Blizzzards Vision ist die Online- und Singleplayer Modi zu verschmelzen geht Deine Rechnung nicht auf. Über die Serververfügbarkeit lässt sich auch noch nicht spekulieren. WOW hatte auch wesentlich mehr "Wartungpotential" als MMORPG. Nur "kein Verständis" zu haben weil die Einlog-Server bei 4 Millionen Vorbestellungen den Pimmel einziehen zeugt nicht gerade von viel Weitsicht...


----------



## Angeldust (16. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Oder wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind. Oder wenn ein neuer Patch kommt. Oder während der Schulferien. Oder wenn man einfach gerade Pech hat. Als WoW'ler kann man davon ein Lied singen.


 
Welches WoW spielst du denn? Die Serverdowntimes sind bis auf die wöchentliche Wartung Mittwoch Nacht / Vormittag quasi nicht existent O_o

Viel besser geht das eigentlich nicht.

Die ganzen Whiner sollten das Spiel mal einfach nicht kaufen wenns Ihnen nicht passt. Die Vernetzung wird immer weiter zunehmen, Zeit bleibt nun mal nicht stehen.


----------



## Frullo (16. Mai 2012)

Witzig/Traurig, wie viele sich hier über Login-Probleme beschweren:

- Wer sich im Vorfeld informiert hat wusste, dass Diablo 3 keinen echten Singleplayer-Modus liefert, sondern nur einen echten Multiplayer-Modus, den man auch alleine spielen kann.
- Wer schon mal vor einem Kaufhaus, an der Kinokasse, vor der Würstchenbude Schlange gestanden hat weiss, dass Zugangsbegrenzungen unumgänglich sind, weil weder Kaufhaus, Kino oder Würstchenbude den Zugang zu ihrem Geschäft so gestalten können, dass jeder immer sofortigen Zugang hat, ohne dabei die eigenen Finanzen zu strapazieren - aber bei Online-Spielen wird genau das erwartet: Blizzard soll gefälligst so viel Reserve-Kapazität an Servern und Bandbreite finanzieren, dass auch wirklich jeder zur Stunde Null in der gleichen Mikrosekunde einloggen und spielen kann (naja, vermutlich nicht jeder, schliesslich sind wir ja egoisten. Daher: man selbst).


----------



## MarauderShields (16. Mai 2012)

DRM bei Single Player ist einfach eine heikle Sache, tut man sowas sollte man auch seeeeehr gut dafür sorgen dass das DRM einen nicht behindert, bzw. das man es gar nicht bemerkt. Deshalb finde ich es auch schwerwiegender als etwa wenn das selbe bei einem MMO passiert, wo ich deutlich mehr verständnis habe.
Erwähnung finden sollte diese ganze Problematik definitiv im Test, und nicht nur irgendwo im kleingedruckten, die Wertung deshalb runterziehen sollte man nicht. Es sei denn es sieht in einer Woche noch gleich aus, und in zwei auch noch, und drei... aber wenn das ganze noch innerhalb der Release Woche behoben wird find ichs grad noch irgendwo akzeptabel. 

Wobei man vielleicht prinzipiell für Spiele die DRM für Single Player haben eine Art Warnzeichen haben sollte man das neben der Wertung anbring. Sowas wie "Spiel kann in 10-15 Jahren aufgrund von Serverabschaltung Teilweise oder evtl. komplett nicht mehr gespielt werden" ^^


----------



## Daishi888 (16. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Oder wenn Wartungsarbeiten sind. Oder wenn ein neuer Patch kommt. Oder während der Schulferien. Oder wenn man einfach gerade Pech hat. Als WoW'ler kann man davon ein Lied singen.
> 
> 
> 
> Im Singleplayer sind mir Cheater egal, da cheate wenn überhaupt ich, und störe damit niemanden. Dafür nehme ich keine Startschwierigkeiten in Kauf. Blizzard hat sich ohne technische Notwendigkeit für einen Online-Zwang entschieden, da sollen sie auch sicherstellen, dass die Leistung von ihrer Seite aus zu 100% zur Verfügung steht. Können sie nicht? Dann sollen sies lassen, dafür habe ich exakt Null Verständnis.



Ich habe eigentlich vom Prinzip her auf kein Verständnis für die Sache, vorallem, weil es in naher Zukunft, wenn nicht schon vorhanden, eh schwarze Server geben wird, auf denen man sich einen "abcheaten" kann wie es einem beliebt.

Hatte das schon mal mit Rabowke angeschnitten; damals war es einfach viel cooler mit LAN und von den Entwicklern selbst eingebaute Cheat-Codes. Die heutige Spiele-Politik mit Online-Zwang und deren gleichen liegt nun mal momentan im Trend. Da hilft eigentlich nur weiter Protestieren, aber bitte nicht alles "Schwarzmalen". Das bringt dann auch wieder nix. Das ist fast wie bei den momentanen Sprittpreisen...


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> ...
> Akt 2 kam auch sehr gut rüber. Spoiler:...


 Mir hätte diese Spoilerwarnung nebenbei nichts geholfen, da ich das "fließend" lese, sprich, bevor ich das Wort 'Spoiler' verarbeitet hatte, habe ich den Rest auch schon gelesen.
Ich spiele Diablo 3 zwar sowieso nicht, deshalb ist es mir in diesem Fall egal, aber es gibt eine integrierte Spoiler-Funktion direkt über dem Textfenster, untere Reihe, drittes Icon von rechts.


----------



## Meckermann (16. Mai 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Welches WoW spielst du denn? Die Serverdowntimes sind bis auf die wöchentliche Wartung Mittwoch Nacht / Vormittag quasi nicht existent O_o


 
Klar, wirklich down sind die Server nur selten, man kann sich einloggen. Kommt dann bloß nicht auf Schlachtfelder, in Instanzen usw.
Solche Probleme traten über Jahre vorhersagbar z.B. um Weihnachten herum auf, oder wenn was am Ehrensystem geändert wurde (hohes Schlachtfeldaufkommen). In WotLK waren die Instanzen über Monate zur Primetime kaum betretbar. Blizzard: "wir arbeiten daran (darf aber nix kosten)".


----------



## Zerth (16. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand bei euch Leute? Ich konnte mich grad daheim direkt beim zweiten Versuch einloggen und einwandfrei losspielen.


 Aus meinem Team hatten gestern praktisch alle zeitweise Probleme einzuloggen (30min+). Bei mir lief es später erstaunlicherweise problemlos, nach stundenlangem Fehlerspam am Nachmittag.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Allerdings hörst Du Dich hierbei an wie ein Alki der seinen Stoff nicht bekommt ...


 Oder wie jemand, der nur eine sehr begrenzte Zeit zum spielen hat.  Aber das Argument mit dem 'hätte man vorher wissen können', ist natürlich richtig. Und wenn man weiß, dass man z. B. max. 2-3 Stunden pro Woche Zeit zum spielen hat, dann ist Diablo 3 sicher keine gute Wahl.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Was mir gar nicht gefällt ist das Interface. Und zwar das man sich seine Skills der Tasten 1-4 nicht so hinlegen kann wie man will.
> Also zum Beispiel die Hydra nicht auf Taste 2 sondern auf taste 3 oder 4. Oder ich habe noch nicht rausbekommen wie das geht, wenn es geht.


Mach in den Optionen unter "Gameplay" ein Häkchen bei "Wahlmodus". Dann kannst du die Skills frei auf alle Tasten verteilen.


----------



## dangee (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Als ich gestern Einloggprobleme hatte habe ich aus Spaß man den U.S. und den Asien Server probiert. Bei beiden hatte ich "keine gültige Lizenz.". Die Schlüssel sind wohl jeweils nur für ein bestimmtes Land gültig. Ich denke mal Dein Kumpel hat sich den Key bei einem Online Key Shop geholt oder?


 
global playing wird wohl erst etwas später aktiviert; kannst deine helden aber nicht auf einen anderen server mitnehmen, wenn ich mich jetzt richtig erinnere


----------



## emani (16. Mai 2012)

Ich konnte gestern ohne probleme spielen.... war um 17 Uhr zuhause, installiert....und dann ging es los....


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Oder wie jemand, der nur eine sehr begrenzte Zeit zum spielen hat.



Oder wie jemand der zu viel Zeit zum spielen hat und deswegen jeder Server Downtime, jede Wartung mitbekommt  Die Leute mit einer stark begrenzten Zeit die ich kenne, bei denen ist es halt so wenn die Server down sind, dann machen sie halt was anderes   Oder ihre Freiteiz ist Ihnen zu wichtig um nur mit Zocken zu verplempern. Als Arbeitstätiger Mensch ist die Warscheinlichkeit eher gering daß man das Gefühl hat die Server seien oft down. War zumindest bei mir so. Zur Erinnerung, die Wartungszeiten waren irgendwie Mittwoch tagsüber.

Klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, deswegen "warscheinlich"


----------



## Angeldust (16. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Klar, wirklich down sind die Server nur selten, man kann sich einloggen. Kommt dann bloß nicht auf Schlachtfelder, in Instanzen usw.
> Solche Probleme traten über Jahre vorhersagbar z.B. um Weihnachten herum auf, oder wenn was am Ehrensystem geändert wurde (hohes Schlachtfeldaufkommen). In WotLK waren die Instanzen über Monate zur Primetime kaum betretbar. Blizzard: "wir arbeiten daran (darf aber nix kosten)".


 
Das lag mit Nichten an den Servern sondern schlicht an diversen Bugs. Die Käfer sind sicher öfters vorhanden aber die Login-Server bzw Realm-Server funktionieren mittlerweile seit Jahren 1A.

WoW zu Release und lange danach war teils schlimm. Lag und Disconnects gepaart mit Serverdowns, aber die Zeiten sind lange schon rum.

Also die können es eigentlich, denke auch dass die D3 Spielserver stabil laufen, nur der / die Login-Server ist eindeutig...unterdimensoniert für den Andrag


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...
> Klar, Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, deswegen "warscheinlich" ...


 Wie viele Millionen Spieler gibt es? Und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass unter diesen, Menschen sind, die nur zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten und für eine begrenzte Zeit spielen könnten?
Und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser dann, wenn es nicht funktioniert, einen Kommentar zu einem Diablo 3 Test schreibt?

Ich würde sagen, sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wie viele Millionen Spieler gibt es? Und wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass unter diesen, Menschen sind, die nur zu bestimmten Zeitpunkten und für eine begrenzte Zeit spielen könnten?
> Und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dieser dann, wenn es nicht funktioniert, einen Kommentar zu einem Diablo 3 Test schreibt?
> 
> Ich würde sagen, sehr wahrscheinlich.



Eher weniger  Wenn jemand so wenig Zeit hat wie Du beschreibst würde ich, wenn ich er wäre, nicht in einem Forum posten. Wenn dann im Blizz Forum. Und wenn er jetzt wach ist um zu posten dann ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich dass er vor/auf Arbeit ist, Mittwochs, zur Zeit von der WOW Wartung.

Natürlich gibt es unter Millionen Spielern viele die andere Arebitszeiten und so haben, allerdings würde ich meinen daß der Gross der Menschen entweder zu "normalen" Zeiten (Tagsüber, Mo-Fr/Sa) arbeitet als die Nachtschichtler. Ob es danach mehr Arbeitssuchende/Leute mit viel Zeit oder Nachtschichtler gibt kann ich nicht beurteilen.

edit: grr, hab bei den W-Wort immer das h vergessen habt


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Eher weniger  Wenn jemand so wenig Zeit hat wie Du beschreibst würde ich, wenn ich er wäre, nicht in einem Forum posten. Wenn dann im Blizz Forum. Und wenn er jetzt wach ist um zu posten dann ist es ziemlich wahrscheinlich dass er vor/auf Arbeit ist, Mittwochs, zur Zeit von der WOW Wartung....


 Okay, mit WoW kenne ich mich nicht besonders aus, durch die wenigen male, wo ich diese Starter-Version gespielt habe, kann ich die Wartungszeiten nicht beurteilen.
Aber in Zeiten wo man praktisch mit jedem Handy vom Zug aus hier in das Forum schreiben kann, sehe ich das, bezogen auf die wenige Zeit, anders.
Oder in den Pausen oder wenn man kurz Luft hat, die Mehrheit arbeitet ja nicht im Akkord.

EDIT: Oder die Person hat sich extra einen Tag frei genommen, um endlich WoW ausgiebig spielen zu können, wie an einem Mittwoch.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. Mai 2012)

wie blizzard auch vorher rummotzte mit "sell your soul for diablo 3" das is so als würden sie nen 3 fachen salto machen wollen aber nur  2 1/2 schaffen und dabei ungebremst aufs gesicht fallen.


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Okay, mit WoW kenne ich mich nicht besonders aus, durch die wenigen male, wo ich diese Starter-Version gespielt habe, kann ich die Wartungszeiten nicht beurteilen.
> Aber in Zeiten wo man praktisch mit jedem Handy vom Zug aus hier in das Forum schreiben kann, sehe ich das, bezogen auf die wenige Zeit, anders.
> Oder in den Pausen oder wenn man kurz Luft hat, die Mehrheit arbeitet ja nicht im Akkord.
> 
> EDIT: Oder die Person hat sich extra einen Tag frei genommen, um endlich WoW ausgiebig spielen zu können, wie an einem Mittwoch.


 
zum Edit: Wenn jemand sich freinimmt um WOW zu zocken dann bestimmt nicht an einem Mittwoch 

Alles andere bestätigt doch nur was ich meine. Wenn jemand JETZT arbeitet oder unetrwegs ist dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher daß er die WOW-Wartungsarbeiten gar nicht mitbekommt.


----------



## Meckermann (16. Mai 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Das lag mit Nichten an den Servern sondern schlicht an diversen Bugs. Die Käfer sind sicher öfters vorhanden aber die Login-Server bzw Realm-Server funktionieren mittlerweile seit Jahren 1A.
> 
> WoW zu Release und lange danach war teils schlimm. Lag und Disconnects gepaart mit Serverdowns, aber die Zeiten sind lange schon rum.


 
Oh nein! An Bugs lagen diese Dinge mit Sicherheit nicht. Bugs kamen aber genug oben drauf und von Lags will ich in Bezug auf WoW erst gar nicht anfangen...

Natürlich hat Blizzard mittlerweile auch daraus gelernt: Nämlich, dass die Kunden sich derartige Frechheiten ziemlich lange gefallen lassen und die Probleme sich am billigsten lösen lassen, indem man sie aussitzt. Ich wünsche allen Diablo-3-Spielern viel Vergnügen.


----------



## Batze (16. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Mach in den Optionen unter "Gameplay" ein Häkchen bei "Wahlmodus". Dann kannst du die Skills frei auf alle Tasten verteilen.



Aaaaah, klasse. Muss man erstmal finden. Dankeschön


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Natürlich hat Blizzard mittlerweile auch daraus gelernt: Nämlich, dass die Kunden sich derartige Frechheiten ziemlich lange gefallen lassen und die Probleme sich am billigsten lösen lassen, indem man sie aussitzt. Ich wünsche allen Diablo-3-Spielern viel Vergnügen.



Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein...

"Just because you're paranoid it doesn't mean they're not after you"

In diesem Sinne, frohes flamen


----------



## rafaeolo (16. Mai 2012)

Ihr sollte vielleicht auch jemanden testen lassen, der Diablo 2 gar nicht oder kaum gespielt hat (ich weis zu spät für so einen Vorschlag), da ich festgestellt habe, dass viele die Diablo 2 gespielt haben sowohl vom Spiel als auch schon von der demo sehr angetan waren, hingegen Leute die D2 nicht gespielt haben die Demo nur gut fanden bzw. sogar enttäuscht waren (wie es bei mir der fall war).


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> zum Edit: Wenn jemand sich freinimmt um WOW zu zocken dann bestimmt nicht an einem Mittwoch ...


 Brückentage... Beispiel: Beantragen Sie Urlaub vom 14.5.2012 - 16.5.2012, und Sie erhalten durch den Einsatz von 3 Urlaubstagen insgesamt 6 freie Tage.
Sa So Mo Di Mi Do
http://brückentage.info/2012/brueckentage-deutschland-2012.html

Zudem kann man sich das nicht immer aussuchen. Wenn man in einer Woche einen Tag frei nehmen will und an einem Mittwoch am wenigsten los sein wird, wird man das zum Wohl seiner Firma auch so machen, um gegebenenfalls seine Überstunden abzubauen .


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Mit all den Wahrscheinlichkeiten die Möglich sein könnten wenn dieses da wäre und das dort wäre ist es wahrscheinlicher davon auszugehen daß die Person über die wir reden entweder Schülerm, Student oder Hartzer ist 

Ausnahmen und Sondefälle gibt es überall. Statistisch gesehen ist jemand der hier Morgens postet UND die WOW-Serverdowns negativ in Erfahrung hat bestimmt Schüler oder Student oder Harzer oder AN der aus der Arbeit postet


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack, ich glaube du machst bei deiner Denkweise einen kapitalen Fehler, deine Arbeitszeiten sind ungleich anderer. Ich arbeite beispielsweise auch häufiger noch bis 22.00 Uhr und darüber hinaus.

Und ich bin 24 Stunden, 7 Tage die Woche, ununterbrochen Abrufbereit. Mein letzter Urlaub war vor 4 Jahren. Großartig, jetzt bringst du mich dazu über meinen Beruf zu reden. 
Früher hatte ich Schichtdienst, das war abwechselnd Morgens bis Nachmittags oder Nachmittags bis Abends

Man kann hier sowieso schreiben was man will, und einem einen Bären aufbinden, von wegen total ausgelastet usw., überprüfen kann man es ja doch nicht, also kann man sich das auch gleich schenken.


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Vordack, ich glaube du machst bei deiner Denkweise einen kapitalen Fehler, deine Arbeitszeiten sind ungleich anderer. Ich arbeite beispielsweise auch häufiger noch bis 22.00 Uhr und darüber hinaus.
> 
> Und ich bin 24 Stunden, 7 Tage die Woche, ununterbrochen Abrufbereit. Mein letzter Urlaub war vor 4 Jahren. Großartig, jetzt bringst du mich dazu über meinen Beruf zu reden.
> Früher hatte ich Schichtdienst, das war abwechselnd Morgens bis Nachmittags oder Nachmittags bis Abends
> ...


 
MisterSmith, ich denke die Normarbeitszeit ist, wie bereits beschrieben, Mo-Fr/Sa tagsüber. Da ist es unerheblich daß Du andere hast  Also ich persönlich kenne wesentlich mehr Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis, egal ob Freund oder Feind, die ähnliche Arbeitszeiten haben wie ich. An zweiter Stelle kommt wohl Arbeitslos und an dritter andere Arbeitszeiten/Studenten.

Natürlich lerne ich mehr Leute kenne die ähnliche Arbeitszeiten haben wie ich, aber es geht mir um die Norm. Ich habe nie geschrieben das es NUR so ist.

Da wir so wenige Infomationen habe ist für mich der einzige Weg etwas daraus abzuleiten der in dem ich von dem Norm ausgehe und nicht von Fällen die mMn nicht zur Norm gehören.

Aber nett mal über Deine Arbeit zu plaudern


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Mai 2012)

rafaeolo schrieb:


> Ihr sollte vielleicht auch jemanden testen lassen, der Diablo 2 gar nicht oder kaum gespielt hat (ich weis zu spät für so einen Vorschlag), da ich festgestellt habe, dass viele die Diablo 2 gespielt haben sowohl vom Spiel als auch schon von der demo sehr angetan waren, hingegen Leute die D2 nicht gespielt haben die Demo nur gut fanden bzw. sogar enttäuscht waren (wie es bei mir der fall war).


 
Ich habe es einmal gespielt und danach nie wieder. Bin damit schon eine Rarität in der Redaktion; es ist tatsächlich schwierig, jemanden als Tester zu finden, der D2 gar nicht kennt


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]Die Schlüssel sind wohl jeweils nur für ein bestimmtes Land gültig. Ich denke mal Dein Kumpel hat sich den Key bei einem Online Key Shop geholt oder?


Nope ... hat er nicht. Er hat seine Version von Gamestop, per Trade-In Aktion. 
D.h. liefere zwei oder drei gebrauchte XBox360 Spiele, zahle 9,99 EUR und erhalte Diablo 3.

Meine Version hat er im Media Markt geholt ... was ich aber wg. der Fehlermeldung nicht verstehe, ich denke ein Key gilt global? 

Ich kann mir schwerlich vorstellen, dass Gamestop ihm ne US Version verkauft hat?!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Mai 2012)

rafaeolo schrieb:


> Ihr sollte vielleicht auch jemanden testen lassen, der Diablo 2 gar nicht oder kaum gespielt hat (ich weis zu spät für so einen Vorschlag), da ich festgestellt habe, dass viele die Diablo 2 gespielt haben sowohl vom Spiel als auch schon von der demo sehr angetan waren, hingegen Leute die D2 nicht gespielt haben die Demo nur gut fanden bzw. sogar enttäuscht waren (wie es bei mir der fall war).


 
Meine Spielerfahrung mit D2 ist nicht besonders ausufernd, dennoch gefällt mir Diablo 3 ausgezeichnet.
Es ist zwar etwas schade, dass man nicht jede Persönlichkeit auf Anhieb erkennt, wenn man mit den Vorgängern nicht so vertraut ist, doch das schmälert den Spielspaß kaum.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> [...]Mein letzter Urlaub war vor 4 Jahren.[...]


Meiner auch ...


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nope ... hat er nicht. Er hat seine Version von Gamestop, per Trade-In Aktion.
> D.h. liefere zwei oder drei gebrauchte XBox360 Spiele, zahle 9,99 EUR und erhalte Diablo 3.
> 
> Meine Version hat er im Media Markt geholt ... was ich aber wg. der Fehlermeldung nicht verstehe, ich denke ein Key gilt global?
> ...



UIch denke, nachdem was ich getestet habe und von Dir gelesen habe, das die Keys pro Region gelten oder es während dem Launch eben so eingestellt wurde.

Deine MM Version... die geht auch nur in den U.S.? Ist wohl irgendein Kuddelmuddel


----------



## Vordack (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meiner auch ...


 
Okay, alleien aus diesem Grund gehört ihr eindeutig NICHT zur Norm 

Was ist Urlaub, länger als 2 Wochen? Oder einfach aus -D- raus.

Bei mir war beides vor... 1 1/2 Jahren.


----------



## Exar-K (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Meiner auch ...


 Da lügt er ohne rot zu werden.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Deine MM Version... die geht auch nur in den U.S.? Ist wohl irgendein Kuddelmuddel


Keine Ahnung, die liegt noch im Firmenwagen und freut sich darauf heute Abend installiert zu werden. 
Aber wie dem auch sei, nochmal zu Global: in der Blizz Accountverwaltung soll wohl Global stehen, meinte jedenfalls mein Kumpel.

Ich selber hab vor paar Tagen ( Wochen? ) ein Interview gelesen, wo explizit erwähnt wird, dass man Diablo 3 auf allen Servern spielen kann, das kein Regionlock vorhanden ist und das es seitens Blizzard wirklich so gewollt ist.

Na schauen wir mal ... :>


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. Mai 2012)

ich hab auch nen global key bekommen und kann nur auf US und EU server spielen  skandalös


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Mit Urlaub meine ich die Freiheit zu haben, ohne eine Verpflichtung da zu sein wenn es notwendig wird. Ich kann nicht einfach weiter als 40Km von meinem Standort wegfahren.

Also das man z. B. in Italien für 2 Wochen Urlaub machen könnte, nicht das man es dann auch tatsächlich macht.
Will mich aber auf keinen Fall beschweren, habe es mir so ausgesucht und bin sehr zufrieden.

So, jetzt ist aber genug, hat hier zum D3 Test wahrlich nichts verloren.


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Mit Urlaub meine ich die Freiheit zu haben, ohne eine Verpflichtung da zu sein wenn es notwendig wird. Ich kann nicht einfach weiter als 40Km von meinem Standort wegfahren.
> 
> Also das man z. B. in Italien für 2 Wochen Urlaub machen könnte, nicht das man es dann auch tatsächlich macht.
> Will mich aber auf keinen Fall beschweren, habe es mir so ausgesucht und bin sehr zufrieden.


Das kommt mit dem Alter ... 

Irgendwann wirst du erkennen, dass niemand immer und ständig erreichbar sein muss.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das kommt mit dem Alter ...
> 
> Irgendwann wirst du erkennen, dass niemand immer und ständig erreichbar sein muss.


 Bei dir klingt es so, als wäre ich mit vorgehaltener Pistole dazu gezwungen worden.  Ich nehme das gerne in Kauf, dafür zahle ich auch keine "Provision" von meinem Lohn an einen Arbeitgeber. Aber..jetzt..Schluss damit...


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Bei dir klingt es so, als wäre ich mit vorgehaltener Pistole dazu gezwungen worden.  Ich nehme das gerne in Kauf, dafür zahle ich auch keine "Provision" von meinem Lohn an einen Arbeitgeber. Aber..jetzt..Schluss damit...


Nein, aber ich kenne viele Kollegen und Bekannte, die selbst (!) der Meinung sind, sie seien unabdingbar und sich, künstlich oder nicht, unter Druck setzen lassen.

Natürlich ist mein Telefon auch immer an, 24/7 und ganz Abschalten geht auch bei mir nicht, wenn man selbst von den Malediven aus, sitzend im Strandkorb und ein Cocktail in der einen und Handy in der anderen Hand, mit Deutschland telefoniert wg. eigentlichen Nichtigkeiten.

D.h. ich hab das Alter auch nicht, auch nicht die Einstellung ... aber wenn man mit älteren, gestandenen und erfolgreichen Unternehmern spricht, die sehen die meisten Dinge ganz gelassen. Klar, die haben es "hinter sich", in jeder Hinsicht! 

Aber trotzdem haben sie nicht Unrecht ...


----------



## Mothman (16. Mai 2012)

Haste mal den Weblink zu deiner FIrmen-Webseite? Würde mich jetzt wirklich mal interessieren, was du eigentlich so machst.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. ich hab das Alter auch nicht, auch nicht die Einstellung ... aber wenn man mit älteren, gestandenen und erfolgreichen Unternehmern spricht, die sehen die meisten Dinge ganz gelassen. Klar, die haben es "hinter sich", in jeder Hinsicht!
> 
> Aber trotzdem haben sie nicht Unrecht ...


 Sicher, wenn man seine Schäfchen im trockenen hat, ist das dann natürlich eine ganz andere Sachlage. 



Spoiler



Rabowke, zwing mich bitte nicht wieder den Spielverderber zu spielen, Stichwort Offtopic. 



EDIT: 


Mothman schrieb:


> Haste mal den Weblink zu deiner FIrmen-Webseite?  Würde mich jetzt wirklich mal interessieren, was du eigentlich so  machst.


 Halte ich für keine gute Idee, wenn man sich nicht gerade als netter Onkel hier im Forum auszeichnet. Und am Ende hast du hier auf PCG Beschwerden deiner Kunden.


----------



## rafaeolo (16. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich habe es einmal gespielt und danach nie wieder. Bin damit schon eine Rarität in der Redaktion; es ist tatsächlich schwierig, jemanden als Tester zu finden, der D2 gar nicht kennt


 
Ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Es wäre für mich aber mal interessant, ob sich ein hauptberuflicher Spieletester meiner Erfahrung anschließt oder dem Widersprecht. Wenn man exzessiv Diablo 2 gespielt hat, ist der subjektive Eindruck den Diablo 3 macht natürlich mehr oder weniger (vermutlich positiv) davon beeinflusst.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. Mai 2012)

in wahrheit seid ihr alle arbeitslose fernfahrer ;D nein spaß
back to topic: wenn ich jetzt nen begleiter dabei hab und dem nen ring mit +10% chance auf mag. Items geb bringt mir das was? weil ich ganz grob das gefühl hab das die stats beim begleiter keinen einfluss aufs spiel haben


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> in wahrheit seid ihr alle arbeitslose fernfahrer ;D nein spaß
> back to topic: wenn ich jetzt nen begleiter dabei hab und dem nen ring mit +10% chance auf mag. Items geb bringt mir das was? weil ich ganz grob das gefühl hab das die stats beim begleiter keinen einfluss aufs spiel haben


 
Gilt dann eben für jedes Monster, das dein Begleiter killt. Die Boni werden also nicht deinem eigenen Charakter gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Kennt ihr Grim Dawn?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzm5PirurLI

Die Entwickler suchen noch unterstützung zweck Vergrösserung des Teams (nur 2 arbeiten zur Zeit vollzeitlich am Projekt) und effizienter entwicklung. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein neues Studio, das gegründet wurde, nachdem Iron Lore bankrott ging, die Macher von Titan Quest!

Titan Quest ist bekannt als einer der grossen Diablo 2 Nachfolger. Ich erlaube mir daher, für diese Firma einen Spendenaufruf zu tätigen, obwohl ich die Entwickler selber nicht persönlich kenne, glaube ich, dieses Projekt ist bereits jetzt überwältigend und weist bereits jetzt eine Menge Features auf, bei denen nicht mal Diablo 3 ansatzweise mithalten kann. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crateentertainment/grim-dawn?ref=live


----------



## BiJay (16. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Gilt dann eben für jedes Monster, das dein Begleiter killt. Die Boni werden also nicht deinem eigenen Charakter gutgeschrieben.


 Sicher? Im Team teilt man sich auch den Magic Find.


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2012)

rafaeolo schrieb:


> Ja das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Es wäre für mich aber mal interessant, ob sich ein hauptberuflicher Spieletester meiner Erfahrung anschließt oder dem Widersprecht. Wenn man exzessiv Diablo 2 gespielt hat, ist der subjektive Eindruck den Diablo 3 macht natürlich mehr oder weniger (vermutlich positiv) davon beeinflusst.


 
Wieso denn?
Eher würde ich sagen dass man grade dadurch das man jeden Grashalm im Spiel kennt besser erkennen kann, was da jetzt besser oder schlechter gelöst wurde


----------



## Rabowke (16. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 installier, aktiviert, gestartet & Charakter erstellt ...

.. *Warteschlange* beim Verbinden?  

Jetzt glaube ich zu verstehen, warum einige Leute von einem MMO sprechen ... wie episch schlecht ist das bitte?



Spoiler



Nein, Diablo 3 ist immer noch kein MMO ... ja, die Warteschlange nervt mich gerade tierisch an!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (16. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Diablo 3 installier, aktiviert, gestartet & Charakter erstellt ...
> 
> .. *Warteschlange* beim Verbinden?
> 
> ...



Ja, die ist ganz neu. 
Hatte ich vorher noch nie, denn da hat er an dieser Stelle einfach einen Fehler angezeigt und gut war. Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich innerhalb einer Minute dann doch im Spiel war; es geht also noch einigermaßen im Vergleich zu gestern.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (16. Mai 2012)

Dafür ist Akt 3 allerdings überaus gelungen. Felix Schütz wirft allerdings mahnend ein, dass die Geschichte von Diablo 3 – trotz aller Kritik – überaus interessant sei. Vor allem im Vergleich mit anderen qualitativ ebenfalls hochwertigen Hack'n'Slays wie Titan Quest oder Tochlight.

Rofl was für ein Vergleich. 2 Vollzeit angestellte gegen einen Riesenkonzern... Titan Quest ist grafisch wie auch technisch diablo3 um längen voraus. titan quest ist komplett 3d, diablo3 jedoch sind nur die chars in 3d, der rest ist gezeichnet.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (16. Mai 2012)

Die Qualität der Optik sucht im Genre Ihresgleichen. 

Das seh ich jedoch etwas anders... Siehe weiter unten. Diablo 3 ist altbacken, hat nichtmal 3d Terrain...


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. Mai 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> Sicher? Im Team teilt man sich auch den Magic Find.


 Okay, kann sein, dass es bei diesem Attribut zusammengezählt wird. Bin bisher nur im Koop unterwegs und da hat jeder Charakter einen eigenen Magic-Find-Wert. Aber wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, macht im Spiel mit den NPCs der Zusammenschluss der Boni natürlich Sinn.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (16. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Titan Quest ist grafisch wie auch technisch diablo3 um längen voraus. titan quest ist komplett 3d, diablo3 jedoch sind nur die chars in 3d, der rest ist gezeichnet.



edit: Um das mal weiter auszuführen: Bis auf die Hintergründe ist so ziemlich alles 3D in Diablo 3.


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Dafür ist Akt 3 allerdings überaus gelungen. Felix Schütz wirft allerdings mahnend ein, dass die Geschichte von Diablo 3 – trotz aller Kritik – überaus interessant sei. Vor allem im Vergleich mit anderen qualitativ ebenfalls hochwertigen Hack'n'Slays wie Titan Quest oder Tochlight.
> 
> Rofl was für ein Vergleich. 2 Vollzeit angestellte gegen einen Riesenkonzern... Titan Quest ist grafisch wie auch technisch diablo3 um längen voraus. titan quest ist komplett 3d, diablo3 jedoch sind nur die chars in 3d, der rest ist gezeichnet.


 
ah ja, dein Argument ist also "Nicht 3D=scheiß Grafik"
Yooo . . .
Deswegen hat damals die Umstellung von 2 auf 3 Ds auch nur das Adventuregenre gegen die Wand gefahren, siehe die Optik von Monkey Island 3 und dann von 4 und 4 sieht ja wirklich viel besser aus weil mit 3 Ds


----------



## IlllIIlllI (16. Mai 2012)

für blizzard scheints echt schwer zu werden den vintage comic style zu etablieren ;D


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (16. Mai 2012)

Als ich die Grafik zum ersten Mal beim Beta-WE sah, musst ich schon schlucken... Kanten hier, unscharf da... Aber bei der Vollversion hat man da offensichtlich noch was getan oder einfach mehr Regler für die Grafik zugelassen. Mir persönlich gefällt es sehr gut.

Was mich nach wie vor wundert, ist die Forderung mancher Spieler nach (noch) mehr Düsterheit. Der einzig wirklich helle Bereich ist IMO "Die Felder des Wehklagens" - die sind hellbraun/grün. Aber der Rest ist IMO nun wirklich düster genug. Und da bin ich wirklich froh, dass die Effekte beim Kampf dem ganzen etwas Farbe geben. Wenn ich in schwarz/rot/braun spielen will, dann kann ich auch Quake zocken. 

Was die Login-Probleme angeht: es scheint wohl genug Spieler zu geben, die nicht online kommen. Und das bei einem Spiel, dass viele nur im SP-Modus zocken wollen. Von daher finde ich die 1-Stern-Bewertungen bei Amazon absolut gerechtfertigt. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, und nicht spielen kann, weil der Hersteller Mist baut (wie und warum auch immer), dann ist das Spiel für mich nutzlos und wird ergo abgestraft.

Persönlich aber habe ich bisher nicht einmal Probleme gehabt. In der Startnacht um 3:00, am Morgen des 15.5. um 7:00 und um 19:30 sowie am heutigen 16.5. um 8:00 und um 17:40 eingeloggt. Jedes Mal ohne Abbruch oder Fehlermeldung. Gestern abend um 19:30 hat es wohl knapp 40 Sekunden gedauert, aber es ging. Ansonsten bin ich immer in knapp 10 Sekunden im Spiel.

Von daher kann ich dem Spiel nix negatives ankreiden. Einen Erfolg derer, die nun protestieren wünsche ich aber dennoch. Allen Spielern, die primär SP spielen (so wie ich auch) wäre damit gedient, wenn hier ein offline-Modus erstritten werden kann... und sei es mit 1000er 1-Stern Wertungen.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

Schaut euch mal dies an :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NoO2UecC-c

Mit dieser Grafik kann Diablo 3 nicht mithalten. Auch als Fan sollte man sich dies eingestehen. Ihr habt noch 53 Stunden Zeit, beim Kickstarter Projekt einen Alpha und Beta Key zu erwerben inkl. digitale Vollversion und hat dadurch Gelegenheit, dieses grossartige Team zu unterstützen.


----------



## Grownz (17. Mai 2012)

Im D3-Kuh-Level machen sich die Entwickler genau darüber lustig, dass viele das Spiel angeblich zu bunt sei. Aber seht selbst: (ACHTUNG! SPOILER!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BgOeK72jSs


----------



## Ammp (17. Mai 2012)

hi, wollt fragen ob noch jemand ne so nen code für die test version über hat, wollt das game gern mal ausprobieren.

würd mich über ne pn freuen,

Gruß


----------



## der-jan (17. Mai 2012)

Grownz schrieb:


> Schöner Satz


 sprachlich "schön" ist auch die schnelle verwendung des wortes "epos"
hätten sie geschrieben fortsetzung des epos - kein ding - denn die gesamte sache ist ja etwas größer angelegt mit hintergrundgeschichte etc - aber der ausdruck "neues epos" bezieht sich nicht auf die allgemeine geschichte sondern suggeriert eine sehr lange spielzeit dieses titels - warum ist diablo 3 ein epos im spiellängenvergleich mit anderen h&s titeln?


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Grafik kann Diablo 3 nicht mithalten.


 
ähm ja ne, schön, aber warum sollte es das auch müssen? Oder willst du hier darauf raus das nur Grafikblender das gelbe vom Ei sind?
Und auch wenn das garantiert nich hören willst, aber so den Mörderunterschied von der Architektur zu Diablo erkennt man nicht wirklich


----------



## Batze (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal dies an :
> 
> Grim Dawn Pre-Alpha: Soldier + Demolition Melee Build - YouTube
> 
> Mit dieser Grafik kann Diablo 3 nicht mithalten. Auch als Fan sollte man sich dies eingestehen. Ihr habt noch 53 Stunden Zeit, beim Kickstarter Projekt einen Alpha und Beta Key zu erwerben inkl. digitale Vollversion und hat dadurch Gelegenheit, dieses grossartige Team zu unterstützen.



Ja und. Was aus den ganzen Diablo Grafik Blender Dingsda Spielen geworden ist wissen wir ja.
Niemand spielt Diablo wegen der Grafik. Das sollte jetzt auch mal der letzte Kapieren.

Und mir gefällt die Grafik so. Passt gut zum Spiel und zur stimmung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2012)

schick sieht Grim Dawn aber auf jeden Fall aus, ich werds im Auge behalten.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

Grim Dawn ist bestimmt kein Blender. Eher Diablo 3 ist der Blender. Mir als grosser Fan ist die Verkommerzialisierung des Serie Diablo zutiefst ein Dorn im Auge. Sie haben es schlicht kaputt gemacht. Sei es durch die alte Grafik, durch DRM Gängelungsmassnahmen wie online Zwang (für eine Single Player partie in einer Queue warten? Geht schon mal gar nicht..) Echtgeld AH usw.

Natürlich muss ein Spiel in erster Linie Spass machen. Jedoch kann man von einem Milliardenschweren Unternehmen wie blizzard erwarten, dass sie grafisch ein bisschen mit der Zeit gehen. Es ist schon unglaublich, wenn man bedenkt, dass Grim Dawn gerade mal von 2 Personen entwickelt wurden, während Blizzard eine ganze Armee von Entwicklern hat und so ein Spiel abliefert. 

Sowas werde ich als Spieler nicht hinnehmen. Denn ich habe eine Verantwortung zukünftigen Gamern gegenüber. Ich möchte eines Tages nicht schuld sein, wenn der stärkere Geldbeutel die Matches entscheidet und online Zwang ein Spielen in den Ferien verhindert.

Lasst ihr euch echt so schnell verarschen? Wenn Blizzard, ein Unternehmen, dass jeden Monat ca. 20 millionen dollar und noch mehr einnimmt, behauptet, kein Geld für neue Server zu haben, dann ist das schlicht einfach Verarsche an den Kunden, an all die Freaks da draussen, die etwas von Technik verstehen und nicht fassen können, wie dreist mittlerweile die Unternehmen Kunden belügen.  KEIN GELD??? Denen sollte man doch eine Ohrfeige knallen...

Grim Dawn wird bestimmt KEIN Grafikblender wie Diablo 3, immerhin stehen die Macher von Titan Quest hinter dem Spiel und titan Quest sieht nach 5 Jahren immer noch besser aus als Diablo 3.

Die Hintergründe von Diablo 3 sind schlicht eingerendert worden und entsprechen keiner echten 3D. In Grim Dawn lässt sich die Gegend auch wirklich zerstören, ein weiterer Vorteil der dadurch entsteht ist die zoombare und drehbare Kamera. Das packt Diablo 3 nicht. Aus dem einfachen Grund, weil die Hintergründe gezeichnet wurden und es technisch nicht möglich ist.

Die Zukunft wird interessant. Mal schauen, ob sich alteingesessene, altstrukturierte Firmen wie Blizzard, die nur noch mehr aufs Geld aus sind, sich gegen die frischen neuen Kickstarter Projekte behaupten können. Noch wird in den Gamezeitschriften in erster Linie AAA Spiele angepriesen und Fehler und Mängel ignoriert und cachiert. 

Ich habe mit 78$ das Grim Dawn Projekt unterstützt mir somit 2 Vollversionen ergattert inkl. alpha und beta zugang. Ich wette, damit besser zu fahren als mit einem halbgaren Produkt der ohne diesen Hype nie überleben würde. Auch Torchlight 2 hat brilliante Chancen, Diablo3 vom Trhon zu stossen.

Lasst euch nicht blenden von der Verpackung oder wohlklingenden Namen. Schaut euch mal Titan Quest an und fragt euch, warum ein 6 Jahre altes Game dermassen besser aussieht und ebenfalls auf fast allen PCs läuft.. Von wegen für altere PCs.. eher minderbemittelte Entwickler..


----------



## Batze (17. Mai 2012)

Was mir aufgefallen ist und mir gar nicht gefällt sind 3 Sachen.

1. Die Items scheinen teilweise total unlogisch zusammengestellte Stats zu haben. Zauberhut (zu tragen auch nur von der Mage) mit Stärke, Items mit Stärke und Int, u.s.w.
Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine.
2.Wo ist die Schadensanzeige. Also bei Diablo 2 und auch bei anderen Spiele dieser Art, wenn ich da ein Item gewechselt hatte habe ich irgendwo gesehen um wieviel Schaden ich mich bei welchem Skill verbessert habe.
Hier sehe ich nix. Also ich will schon wissen wieviel Schaden mein Meteor mach, oder wieviel Schaden der Blizzard macht, u.s.w.. Einfach um auch vergleichen zu können.
Irgendwie hänge ich da in der Luft.
3. Die Namen der Uniques im AH. Bei Diablo 2 hab ich im Channel nach z.B. Frosties oder einer Buri gefragt und jeder wusste sofort was der Typ sucht und was gemeint ist. 
Schau ich jetzt ins Ah stehen da 100 (Unique) Items mit gleichen Namen, haben aber alle total andere Werte, sind also faktisch alles total andere Items mit gleichen Namen. Also wie soll man sich da zurechtfinden.
Das geht gar nicht. Wie soll man da was spezielles finden.
Uniques sind besondere Items und sollten auch besonders sein und alle einen ganz speziellen Namen haben.

Auch weil das Game, wie auch bei euch im Video sehr gut bemerkt, sehr Diablo typisch Itemlastig ist. Was ja auch so sein soll.

Da solltet Ihr unbedingt mal Nachforschen und selbst sehen ob das so seine Richtigkeit hat.

Ansonsten bin ich jetzt Anfang Alptraum (Level 34 Zaubi) und ich muss sagen ich bin mehr als nur Begeistert. Bis jetzt. 
Richtig angetan haben es mir Grafik und vor allem der bombastische Kampf Sound.
Was da teilweise an Grafik Feuerwerk in den Kämpfen passiert hat man so noch nicht gesehen. Geil.
Von wegen schlechte Grafik, da geht es voll ab. Überall scheppert und rumst es, immer passiert etwas und alles wird von einem wie ich meine super Sound noch untermalt.

So jetzt erstmal weitersuchten und neue Items finden. 
Denn Alptraum zieht merklich an, Frostnova (zum einfrieren der Mobs) und dann gleich 2 Meteore druffballern geht zwar immer noch, aber die Mobs stehen danach komischerweise noch.  
Da muss man jetzt wirklich auf Item suche gehen.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

@LouisLoiselle : Du kannst auf der Kickstarter Seite noch 43 Stunden lang für 50$ einen Alpha und Beta Acc. inkl. zukünftige Vollversion des Spieles ergattern. Da dies die Macher von Titan Quest sind, ist die Realisierung des Projekts fast sicher gegeben.

Ich unterstütze lieber Indie Entwickler anstatt Firmen wie Blizzard, die schlicht ihre Seele an den Diablo verkauft haben


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Lasst ihr euch echt so schnell verarschen? Wenn Blizzard, ein Unternehmen, dass jeden Monat ca. 20 millionen dollar und noch mehr einnimmt, behauptet, kein Geld für neue Server zu haben, dann ist das schlicht einfach Verarsche an den Kunden, an all die Freaks da draussen, die etwas von Technik verstehen und nicht fassen können, wie dreist mittlerweile die Unternehmen Kunden belügen.  KEIN GELD??? Denen sollte man doch eine Ohrfeige knallen...


 
Auch wenn Grim Dawn kein Grafikblender ist, was auch keiner sagt, sagst du aber dafür ganz deutlich, auch wenn du zwar behauptest es wäre nicht so, das du einen Grafikblender willst, nicht einfach das es einfach nur besser aussieht, sondern einen Grafikblender, ansonsten würdest nicht so einen Kappes schreiben und weil da soviel Kappes auf einem Haufen ist drösel ich das jetzt nicht alles auf
Auch würdest nicht so rumeiern um die Beantwortung der Frage:

Wieso muss Diablo irgendwelche High-Techgrafik haben?

Denn irgendwo ist das hier ein Stück weit wieder so wie mit den Adventures, die könnten auch sich eine 3D Grafikengine zu legen, so Edna 3 mit CryEngine, aber wozu?
Außerdem dürfte der Markt gering sein, die sich Grim Dawn nur wegen der Grafik kaufen
Auch würde ich nicht so darauf herrumreiten das ein Spiel (egal welches) von "den Machern von [...]" kommt, denn was für tolle und Erfolgreiche Spiele dabei rauskommen sieht man z.B. an Spore oder Warhammer Online


----------



## der-jan (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> @LouisLoiselle : Du kannst auf der Kickstarter Seite noch 43 Stunden lang für 50$ einen Alpha und Beta Acc. inkl. zukünftige Vollversion des Spieles ergattern. Da dies die Macher von Titan Quest sind, ist die Realisierung des Projekts fast sicher gegeben.
> 
> Ich unterstütze lieber Indie Entwickler anstatt Firmen wie Blizzard, die schlicht ihre Seele an den Diablo verkauft haben



ooooh die entwickler von titan quest na dann ist ja klar daß die bezüglich multiplayer, serverstruktur etc deutlich besser daher kommen als blizzard wo ein server mal für einen ganzen tag macken machte.... denn titan quest hatte ja so im mp überzeugen können


----------



## Bonkic (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze lieber Indie Entwickler anstatt Firmen wie Blizzard, die schlicht ihre Seele an den Diablo verkauft haben


 
so langsam geht mir diese industrie-hetze mächtig auf den sack. 
das ist ein halbwegs freies land, spiel was du möchtest, aber nerv andere nicht mit solch albernem gehabe.
kannst du mir gern das prädikat 'fanboy' oder (noch besser) 'dummer, willfähriger konsument' anheften, mir egal.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

@Enisra : Wieso muss Diablo irgendwelche High-Techgrafik haben?

Die Frage ist eher warum es solch altbackene Grafik haben sollte die ausm Jahr 2005 stammt. Ich will dir aber die Frage beantworten:

1. Weil Blizzard ein Milliardenschweres Unternehmen mit mindestens 300 Angestellten ist, von dem man sowas erwarten kann.
2. Weil es sowas wie eine technische Entwicklung gibt, und gerade Computerspiele diese Evolution vorantreibt.
3. Weil Spieler es schlicht wert sind. Selbst mittelmässige PCs packen heutzutage ein Titan Quest, die Ausrede, Diablo3 würde somit auch auf älteren Maschinen laufen, zieht nicht. Auf welchen Maschinen.. Aus dem Jahre 2001?
4. Weil selbst ich mit der UDK bessere Grafik hinzaubre,und ich keine Milliarden im Rücken habe.. 
5. Weil Blizzard an den Gewinn denkt, nicht an das Produkt. Sonst wäre einem Entwickler klar geworden, dass mit eingerenderten Szenarien vieles nicht möglich ist und schlicht hässlich aussieht. Man sehe sich nur mal die Chars an, die auf dem Hintergrund wie aufgeklebt wirken, vollkommen deplatziert und nicht der Umgebung zugehörig.
6.Weil ich ein Diablo Fan bin und finde, die Serie Diablo hätte eigentlich besseres verdient..

Ich will ja niemandem den Spass rauben, jedoch sind meine Einwände mehr als nur gerechtfertigt, und ich wette, viele von euch teilen meine Meinung.

@Bonkic : Natürlich leben wir in einem freien Land, und Freiheit ist mitunter das wichtigste. Genau deshalb kann ich nicht verstehen, wie der Online Zwang so mit offenen Armen angenommen werden kann. Genau dort wirds kritisch.. Wer weiterdenkt und sich das Szenario mit dem geistigen Auge ausmalt, erkennt sehr schnell worauf es mit der Industie hinausläuft. Nein, natürlich hast du das Recht das Spiel zu kaufen und dich daran zu erfreuen, das gönn ich dir. jedoch stelle auch du mich nicht in die Kategorie "Alternativ", meine Kritikpunkte sind berechtigt, ich bin ein grosser Computerspielefan und sehe es nur ungern, wie man mein Hobby und das zukünftiger Generationen an die Wand fährt. Zudem macht sich Gamestar und PCGames usw durch ihre verschönernde Berichterstattung mitschuldig.

@der-jan : Ja, du hast recht, Titan Quest hat kein geschlossenes Battle.net. Dies ist schlussendlich alles eine Frage der Gesellschaft. In einer Gesellschaft, in der Betrügen notwendig ist, um vorwärts zu kommen (nicht das ich das täte, aber die Psychopathen in den Chefetagen machen es uns vor) verwundert es nicht, wenn auch in Games betrogen wird. Das alles tangiert mich nicht. Wenn einer betrügen will, so raubt er sich nur selber den Spielspass. Im übrigen sehe ich keinen Unterschied zu Diablo 3. In Diablo 3 können Items durch Geld erworben werden, was in meinen Augen genauso Betrug darstellt wie gedupte Items usw. Es wird einfach anders präsentiert.

Ich stell mir grad vor, ich könnte virtuelle äpfel verkaufen.. produzieren kann ich unendlich viel, da digital.. und da ich das monopol besitze, kann ich auch den Preis diktieren. Diablo3 ist ein Online Casino mit Zugangspass in meinen Augen.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2012)

ahja, zusammenfassend lässt sich also sagen das du behauptest das die Diablo einen bessere Grafik haben sollte, weil Blizzard viel Geld hat und Groß ist

Yooo . . .

ja ne, tolle Gründe und auch so Neutral vorgetragen ...


----------



## SimplyAlegend (17. Mai 2012)

Mich würde ja echtmal interessieren was Blizzard geritten hat per default die Erweiterten Tooltips und den Wahlmodus ausgeschaltet hat oO
Ich habe bis Akt 4 nicht gecheckt das ich ja aus der selben Kategorie mehrere Spells verwenden kann. Das hat die Charakterentwicklung auf ein ganz anderes Niveau gehoben^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (17. Mai 2012)

Ich bin mittlerweile im zweiten Akt angekommen und finde die Grafik enorm stimmig und hübsch anzusehen.
Ich weiß nicht, ob das dadurch kommt, dass ich häufig Adventure und auch ältere Rollenspielklassiker etc. spiele, deren Grafik sich nun auch weniger mit jener aus den gängigen Shootern oä. messen lässt, aber gerade im Zusammenspiel mit dem Soundtrack sind mir schon bislang einige Ecken positiv aufgefallen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile im zweiten Akt angekommen und finde die Grafik enorm stimmig und hübsch anzusehen.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das dadurch kommt, dass ich häufig Adventure und auch ältere Rollenspielklassiker etc. spiele, deren Grafik sich nun auch weniger mit jener aus den gängigen Shootern oä. messen lässt, aber gerade im Zusammenspiel mit dem Soundtrack sind mir schon bislang einige Ecken positiv aufgefallen.


 
Liegt nicht daran. Diablo 3 sieht einfach extrem gut aus.

@Eidgenosse11
Langsam wird es lächerlich.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

@PeterBathge :
Welch von Ihnen überaus objektiver Kommentar zu absolut berechtigten Kritikpunkten. 

Sie können sich ja bei Amazon erkundigen, wie zufrieden die Käufer mit Diablo3 sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> @LouisLoiselle : Du kannst auf der Kickstarter Seite noch 43 Stunden lang für 50$ einen Alpha und Beta Acc. inkl. zukünftige Vollversion des Spieles ergattern.


 dürfte ohne Kreditkarte schwierig werden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Sie können sich ja bei Amazon erkundigen, wie zufrieden die Käufer mit Diablo3 sind.


 Die Rezensenten bei Amazon zu D3 sind unreife Kinder, die am Releasetag schon das jammern anfangen.


----------



## Mothman (17. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Die Rezensenten bei Amazon zu D3 sind unreife Kinder, die am Releasetag schon das jammern anfangen.


Teilweise sogar schon VOR Release.


----------



## Peter Bathge (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> @PeterBathge :
> Welch von Ihnen überaus objektiver Kommentar zu absolut berechtigten Kritikpunkten.



Danke, ich hab lange über die Formulierung nachgedacht.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Sie können sich ja bei Amazon erkundigen, wie zufrieden die Käufer mit Diablo3 sind.


Die haben in etwa so viel Aussagekraft wie die User-Wertungen auf Metacritic.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2012)

Ich versteh' auch nicht, warum die Leute ein Spiel erst kaufen und DANN meckern. Wenn ich weiß, das Spiel hat einen Kopierschutz der nicht mit meinem Prinzipien vereinbar ist oder irgendwelche Dinge gefallen mir am Spiel nicht, dann kauf ich es einfach nicht.
Damit erreicht man doch viel mehr. Wenn man ein Spiel kauft und nachher meckert, dann bringt das doch eh nichts. Dann hat der Hersteller Geld gesehen und da kann dem das doch am Popo vorbeigehen.
Man muss immer mit dem Geldbeutel abstimmen. Das ist das Einzige, was Firmen verstehen 

Ich hab z.B. über 3 Jahre lang kein Ubisoftspiel gekauft. Erst als sie einen Offline-Modus bei ihren Spielen eingeführt haben, hab ich auch wieder ein Spiel von ihnen gekauft.


----------



## Mothman (17. Mai 2012)

Naja, im Falle von Amazon-Bewertungen sollen die ja eigentlich anderen potentiellen Käufer bei der Kaufentscheidung helfen. Ob nun Warnungen oder einfach nur Tipps zum Produkt und Erlebnisberichte. 
Grundsätzlich finde ich das gut. Aber es ist nunmal leider wirklich so, dass man einfach Probleme hat aus der Masse der sinnlosen Bewertungen die wenigen guten herauszufiltern.


----------



## der-jan (17. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich versteh' auch nicht, warum die Leute ein Spiel erst kaufen und DANN meckern. Wenn ich weiß, das Spiel hat einen Kopierschutz der nicht mit meinem Prinzipien vereinbar ist oder irgendwelche Dinge gefallen mir am Spiel nicht, dann kauf ich es einfach nicht.
> Damit erreicht man doch viel mehr. Wenn man ein Spiel kauft und nachher meckert, dann bringt das doch eh nichts. Dann hat der Hersteller Geld gesehen und da kann dem das doch am Popo vorbeigehen.
> Man muss immer mit dem Geldbeutel abstimmen. Das ist das Einzige, was Firmen verstehen
> 
> Ich hab z.B. über 3 Jahre lang kein Ubisoftspiel gekauft. Erst als sie einen Offline-Modus bei ihren Spielen eingeführt haben, hab ich auch wieder ein Spiel von ihnen gekauft.



da kannst du jetzt  kommen mit "die leben wohl hinter dem mond" aber gerade bei diablo 3 kann es sein, daß da auch kunden/spieler "reaktiviert" werden die jetzt jahrelang nix gekauft haben und halt von dem ganzen mechanismen der letzten 5-6 jahre nix mitbekommen haben - der letzte diablo ableger lod ist ja immerhin mehr als ein jahrzehnt alt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Mai 2012)

der-jan schrieb:


> da kannst du jetzt  kommen mit "die leben wohl hinter dem mond" aber gerade bei diablo 3 kann es sein, daß da auch kunden/spieler "reaktiviert" werden die jetzt jahrelang nix gekauft haben und halt von dem ganzen mechanismen der letzten 5-6 jahre nix mitbekommen haben - der letzte diablo ableger lod ist ja immerhin mehr als ein jahrzehnt alt...


 
"Die Leben wohl hinterm Mond.." - Nein, sowas würde ich natürlich nicht sagen. Wer das wirklich nicht wußte, oder jahrelang kein Spiel gekauft hat, der ist davon natürlich ausgeklammert. Ich meinte doch mit meinem Beitrag (hätte ich wohl klarstellen sollen) nur die Leute, die das wirklich wussten, was da auf sie zukommt und jetzt dennoch überall die Foren usw. vollheulen. Da muss man eben doch sagen: "Selbst schuld."

Und Blizzard hätte einfach nur einen separaten offline-nutzbaren Einzelspielerpart anbieten müssen, dann wäre das auch kein Problem gewesen.
Durch diesen ganzen Online-Zwang treten eben Probleme auf, die es ohne nie geben würde. Und das lässt sich nicht wegdiskutieren


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. Mai 2012)

btw so richtig konsequent ist der grafikstil jetzt auch nicht
http://s14.directupload.net/images/120517/i9ilrgaw.jpg


----------



## YautjaSDL (17. Mai 2012)

sonn scheiss - da bin ick level 16 und kämpfe grad gegen nen bossgegner und da flieg ich aus dem server - weil der überlastet iss---das richtig tolle--mein caracter iss weg und kann das ganze von vorne anfangen .. echt scheisse mit diesem blöden onlinezwang !!!


----------



## Mothman (17. Mai 2012)

YautjaSDL schrieb:


> sonn scheiss - da bin ick level 16 und kämpfe grad gegen nen bossgegner und da flieg ich aus dem server - weil der überlastet iss---das richtig tolle--mein caracter iss weg und kann das ganze von vorne anfangen .. echt scheisse mit diesem blöden onlinezwang !!!


Dein Char ist weg?
Also das sollte eigentlich nicht sein.
Ich bin bsher auch EINMAL rausgeflogen und nach 10 Minuten wieder rein. Mein Char hat dann LANGE gebraucht um im Hauptmenü zu erscheinen (also bis er geladen war). Vielleicht ist das bei dir auch der Fall. Mal ein paar Minuten im Hauptmenü abwarten.


----------



## YautjaSDL (17. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dein Char ist weg?
> Also das sollte eigentlich nicht sein.
> Ich bin bsher auch EINMAL rausgeflogen und nach 10 Minuten wieder rein. Mein Char hat dann LANGE gebraucht um im Hauptmenü zu erscheinen (also bis er geladen war). Vielleicht ist das bei dir auch der Fall. Mal ein paar Minuten im Hauptmenü abwarten.


 
So wie es aussieht hängt das mit den Server zusammen - hab mehere berichte dazu gelesen - mein carackter war nicht auf dem Euro Server gespeichert sonder auf dem amerikanischen- Server - der ist aber wegen wartung zu gewesen- leider lässt sich der Carakter nich von einem server auf den anderen übertragen -- muß ich wohl abwarten oder neu leveln -chat mit meinen freunden geht ja auch bloß bei gleichem server--leider .....


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Die haben in etwa so viel Aussagekraft wie die User-Wertungen auf Metacritic.


 
Immerhin sind dies Meinungen von Spielern, die mit der Situation unzufrieden sind, die Sie jedoch gefliessentlich ignorieren.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Danke, ich hab lange über die Formulierung nachgedacht.



Kein Problem


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Immerhin sind dies Meinungen von Spielern, die mit der Situation unzufrieden sind, die Sie jedoch gefliessentlich ignorieren.


 
ja ne, "Meinungen"
das richtige Wort da dürfte eher Flames sein und Wertungen nach der Sorte:"Die Wertung ist zu gut, das darf nicht sein"


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Immerhin sind dies Meinungen von Spielern, die mit der Situation unzufrieden sind, die Sie jedoch gefliessentlich ignorieren.


 Danke für die Belehrung.


----------



## ING (17. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne, "Meinungen"
> das richtige Wort da dürfte eher Flames sein und Wertungen nach der Sorte:"Die Wertung ist zu gut, das darf nicht sein"


irgendwie scheint alles für dich geflame zu sein, kann mich nicht entsinnen was anderes hier von dir gelesen zu haben 

aber hast schon recht, was bilden sich die leute ein das spiel, auf das sie 10 jahre gewartet haben, in den ersten 2 tagen nach release spielen zu wollen und dann auch noch ihren unmut in einem öffentlichen forum zu äußern. scheiß deutsche, können nur meckern meckern meckern... 

das haben gefälligst alle stillschweigend zu schlucken damit die publisher wissen das sie ihr drm bis ins grenzenlose treiben können da die user sowieso alles mitmachen. echt schlimm das die ganzen hater das nicht raffen, zum glück gibts leute wie dich die ihnen zeigen wie man sich in solch einer situation zu verhalten hat... geld bezahlen und schnauze halten


----------



## cosmo76 (17. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist und mir gar nicht gefällt sind 3 Sachen.
> 
> 3. Die Namen der Uniques im AH. Bei Diablo 2 hab ich im Channel nach z.B. Frosties oder einer Buri gefragt und jeder wusste sofort was der Typ sucht und was gemeint ist.
> Schau ich jetzt ins Ah stehen da 100 (Unique) Items mit gleichen Namen, haben aber alle total andere Werte, sind also faktisch alles total andere Items mit gleichen Namen. Also wie soll man sich da zurechtfinden.
> ...


Unique Items mit eigenen Namen gibt es immer noch, nur nennen sie sich jetzt Legendär. Die Eigenschaften ändern sich wie bei D2 nur minimal, eine Bonuseigenschaft kann bei dem selben Item allerdings anders sein z.B. + Stärke oder + Geschick. Einfach im Auktionhaus auf Ausrüstung klicken, dann den Seltenheitswert aussuchen und dann den Namen eintippen: z.B "The Grandfather".


----------



## jackyjakob (17. Mai 2012)

Auf die User Bewertungen auf z.B. Amazon.de oder Metacritic.com kann man sich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr verlassen. Da vertraue ich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung doch schon lieber auf Tests von Spielezeitschriften oder Webseiten.
Diese sind in der Regel wesentlich Objektiver in ihrer Bewertung und strafen nicht wie ein großteil der User ein sehr gutes Spiel mit einer schlechten Wertung ab, nur weil sie von einigen Punkten wie z.B. DRM frustriert sind, oder sich nicht zusammen mit Millionen andere Spieler um Punkt 0:01 einloggen konnten.


----------



## totman (17. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Dein Char ist weg?
> Also das sollte eigentlich nicht sein.
> Ich bin bsher auch EINMAL rausgeflogen und nach 10 Minuten wieder rein. Mein Char hat dann LANGE gebraucht um im Hauptmenü zu erscheinen (also bis er geladen war). Vielleicht ist das bei dir auch der Fall. Mal ein paar Minuten im Hauptmenü abwarten.


 

Mir ist mein Level 9 Barbar auch abhanden gekommen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. Mai 2012)

so ein zufall das eure chars weg sind wenn die server von 14 bis 16 uhr offline gehen  ironie off


----------



## kornhill (17. Mai 2012)

Endlich am zocken! Durch die 2 Tage Verzug, habe ich die Server Probleme nicht wirklich mitbekommen  Login läuft tadellos! 

Das man nicht im klassischen Sinn skillen kann geht mir ein bisschen ab. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich fasziniert wie gut es ohne Stat und Skill Verteilung funktioniert. Schon auf Level 11 ist die Wahl der Skills und die Taktik Umstellungen dadurch überraschend motivierend. Anstatt Punkte zu sparen um später zwei High Skills gleichzeitig zu erhöhen, kann man jetzt schon nach den ersten Levels den Char an die eigene Spielweise anpassen und mächtig Fubak machen! 
Den Highend Char, das Ziel, welches bei Diablo2 extrem motivierend war verliert man etwas oder sogar ganz aus den Augen. Was einerseits Schade ist. Auf der anderen Seite ist durch die Dynamic der Weg dorthin um einiges spannender! 

Von den Runen bin ich bis jetzt noch etwas enttäuscht. Die ersten Runen verstärken den Skill meist nur. Hier hatte ich etwas mehr erwartet. Aber die Runen sind offensichtlich so entworfen, das sich dieses System erst im viel späteren Spielverlauf richtig entwickelt. (alles was man irgendwann lernen kann, kann man von lvl 1 ab previewen. Nicht wie bei Sacred ins dunkle Skillen! Ein Glück!)

Die 4-Hotkey (bei mir noch 2) und 2 Mouse Button Steuerung hat mich voll überzeugt. Aber erst nachdem ich den Post von Felix Schütz gelesen habe! Im Gameplay Menü die Option "Wahlmodus" aktivieren!!! Ohne ist es grausam. ( 3 Ausrufezeichen ist zwar auch grausam aber die Option ist viel zu wichtig!) 

Danke Felix! Du hast mir Diablo 3 gerettet!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2012)

Nochmal der Hinweis an alle, die bereits Diablo 3 (möglichst weit) gespielt haben: Bitte macht bei unserer Umfrage mit! 

Und wer D3 nicht gespielt hat, soll die Umfrage bitte ignorieren.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2012)

habs gerade geschafft, mein Auktionshaus zu überfüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

man kann immer nur 10 Gegenstände verkaufen...ich glaub ich vertick sie billiger, dann gehts schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir purzeln die seltenen Sachen nämlich langsam nur so.


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2012)

ING schrieb:


> irgendwie scheint alles für dich geflame zu sein, kann mich nicht entsinnen was anderes hier von dir gelesen zu haben


 
*facepalm*
Ja, dämliche Kommentare sind Flames
aber gut, Anti-Hipster sind halt erst mal Grundsätzlich dagegen ohne auch nur irgendwas zu hinterfragen


----------



## nataSic (17. Mai 2012)

jackyjakob schrieb:


> Auf die User Bewertungen auf z.B. Amazon.de oder Metacritic.com kann man sich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr verlassen. Da vertraue ich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung doch schon lieber auf Tests von Spielezeitschriften oder Webseiten.
> Diese sind in der Regel wesentlich Objektiver in ihrer Bewertung und strafen nicht wie ein großteil der User ein sehr gutes Spiel mit einer schlechten Wertung ab, nur weil sie von einigen Punkten wie z.B. DRM frustriert sind, oder sich nicht zusammen mit Millionen andere Spieler um Punkt 0:01 einloggen konnten.


 imo haben solche bewertungen auch durchaus ihre berechtigung, schließlich soll doch die gesamtqualität eines produktes aus unterschiedlichen standpunkten bewertet werden. beispiel skyrim. so toll das spiel ist, aber wenn man mal vergisst in den offline modus zu gehen und dann steam nicht erreichbar ist,ko**t das an, vor allem wenn man nicht so oft die möglichkeit hat zu spielen. und wenn nun ständig internet verlangt wird, muss doch gewährleistet sein, dass auch überall internetverbindungen verfügbar sind und die server auch immer funktionieren. ich hol mir ja auch keinen rasenmäher der nur mit kerosin funzt und mit dem man nur mo-fr 12-14 uhr mähen kann


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2012)

nataSic schrieb:


> imo haben solche bewertungen auch durchaus ihre berechtigung, schließlich soll doch die gesamtqualität eines produktes aus unterschiedlichen standpunkten bewertet werden. beispiel skyrim. so toll das spiel ist, aber wenn man mal vergisst in den offline modus zu gehen und dann steam nicht erreichbar ist,ko**t das an, vor allem wenn man nicht so oft die möglichkeit hat zu spielen. und wenn nun ständig internet verlangt wird, muss doch gewährleistet sein, dass auch überall internetverbindungen verfügbar sind und die server auch immer funktionieren. ich hol mir ja auch keinen rasenmäher der nur mit kerosin funzt und mit dem man nur mo-fr 12-14 uhr mähen kann


 
ja ne und wie viel Prozent macht solche Kritik aus? Und vorallem noch wichtiger, wie viele Leute geben dann auch eine richtige Wertung ab die man Verteidigen kann? Denn die aller meisten 0-1 Punkte Wertungen sind auch nur deswegen, weil die Nasen den Durchschnitt zu hoch finden und so das Endergebniss natürlich Unbrauchbar ist

Von denen die einfach nur so was mies machen wollen garnicht erst angefangen


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nochmal der Hinweis an alle, die bereits Diablo 3 (*möglichst weit*) gespielt haben:...


 Wenn sich alle daran halten, wird das Ergebnis sehr eindeutig werden und natürlich vollkommen irrelevant. Denn alle die D3 weit gespielt haben, finden es zumindest gut.

Nein, dafür braucht man keine Umfrage machen, fällt dann unter 'Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht'...


----------



## ING (17. Mai 2012)

also metacritics bzw. user wertungen kann ich auch nicht mehr soviel abverlangen, sind einfach immer nur noch beide extreme, entweder komplett contra oder komplett pro was sich dann beides gegenseitig aufhebt. wie sagte mal ein sehr beliebter user hier: "userstatistiken: von fanboys gemacht, von hatern verfälscht!" 



Enisra schrieb:


> *facepalm*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*awwwww* 



Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, dämliche Kommentare sind Flames


zum glück hat dir der liebe gott die gabe gegeben zu bestimmen was dämmlich ist und dir nicht eine rosarote fanbrille verpasst die für dich jede kritik als flamen darstellt^^



Enisra schrieb:


> aber gut, Anti-Hipster sind halt erst mal Grundsätzlich dagegen ohne auch nur irgendwas zu hinterfragen


 stimmt, pro-hipster die alles mit sich machen lassen ohne auch nur irgendwas zu hinterfragen sind deutlich besser. und was bist dann du? ein ultra-hipster da du grundsätzlich versuchst anti-hipster zu diffamieren?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (17. Mai 2012)

ist doch klar das der shitstorm auf metacritic losgeht wenn blizzard grad mal 10-12 server zur verfügung stellt
den ganzen tag war zwar noch alles lagfrei aber jetzt gegen abend fang ich auch an hin und her zu teleportieren.
die schlechten bewertungen hat blizzard sich verdient.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (17. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn sich alle daran halten, wird das Ergebnis sehr eindeutig werden und natürlich vollkommen irrelevant. Denn alle die D3 weit gespielt haben, finden es zumindest gut.
> 
> Nein, dafür braucht man keine Umfrage machen, fällt dann unter 'Dinge ,die die Welt nicht braucht'...


Wer beispielsweise nur die Beta oder nur den ersten Akt gespielt hat, kann gewisse Dinge (z.B.  Schwierigkeitsgrad, Story) noch nicht beurteilen. Logisch, oder? Je weiter die Leute also gespielt haben, desto besser. Grundsätzlich sind wir aber natürlich an allen Meinungen interessiert - insofern das Spiel wirklich gespielt wurde.


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nochmal der Hinweis an alle, die bereits Diablo 3 (möglichst weit) gespielt haben: Bitte macht bei unserer Umfrage mit!
> 
> Und wer D3 nicht gespielt hat, soll die Umfrage bitte ignorieren.



nette Umfrage, gute Antwortmöglichkeiten  ich mag nur Surveymonkey nicht so, weil man nicht direkt die Ergebnisse sieht.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wer beispielsweise nur die Beta oder nur den ersten Akt gespielt hat, kann gewisse Dinge (z.B.  Schwierigkeitsgrad, Story) noch nicht beurteilen. Logisch, oder? Je weiter die Leute also gespielt haben, desto besser. Grundsätzlich sind wir aber natürlich an allen Meinungen interessiert - insofern das Spiel wirklich gespielt wurde.


 Klar ist das logisch, nur genau so werden nur diejenigen die es weit gespielt haben, auch gut finden. Wenn ich das auf andere Spiele übertrage, dann könnte zumindest ich dann nur bei Umfragen zu Spielen mitmachen, die ich gut fand. 

Und wenn ich es nicht weiter spiele z. B. aufgrund des Gameplays, dann ist mir der Schwierigkeitsgrad und die Story sowieso egal.


----------



## omfgnoobs (17. Mai 2012)

man kann auch fragen überspringen leute aber macht was ihr wollt


----------



## der-jan (17. Mai 2012)

jackyjakob schrieb:


> Auf die User Bewertungen auf z.B. Amazon.de oder Metacritic.com kann man sich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr verlassen. Da vertraue ich bei meiner Kaufentscheidung doch schon lieber auf Tests von Spielezeitschriften oder Webseiten.
> Diese sind in der Regel wesentlich Objektiver in ihrer Bewertung und strafen nicht wie ein großteil der User ein sehr gutes Spiel mit einer schlechten Wertung ab, nur weil sie von einigen Punkten wie z.B. DRM frustriert sind, oder sich nicht zusammen mit Millionen andere Spieler um Punkt 0:01 einloggen konnten.


seh ich anders mit "bewertungen", d.h. irgendwelcher punkvergabe, hat man weder bei amazon noch bei spielemagazinen nen guten anhaltspunkt, ne gute kaufberatung - wichtig ist immer ob ein entsprechend ausführlich erklärender text des testers bei steht - wenn es so einen gibt, dann kann eine amazon kundenbewertung ähnlich gut, ggf sogar besser sein wie ein ausführlicher test eines spielemagazins - bei spielemagazin besteht halt der vorteil, daß der text in der regel gut formuliert ist (man geht ja aus, daß der schreiber da erfahrung mit dem gebrauch des wortes hat) und man muss nicht wie bei amazon sich durch zig kurze unsinnige bewertungen wühlen um die gute oder die guten zu finden


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Mai 2012)

omfgnoobs schrieb:


> man kann auch fragen überspringen leute aber macht was ihr wollt


 Wenn man das kann, dann fällt das Argument mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad usw. eigentlich weg. Egal, mich hat ja nur das 'möglichst weit' gestört, das war alles.


----------



## totman (17. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> so ein zufall das eure chars weg sind wenn die server von 14 bis 16 uhr offline gehen  ironie off


 
Nein, der Level 9 Barbar war vom Dienstag und am Mittwoch wollte ich weiter spielen aber er war verschwunden. Wenn das mit meinem Level 24 Barbar passiert dreh ich durch


----------



## Razor666 (17. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Grim Dawn ist bestimmt kein Blender. Eher Diablo 3 ist der Blender. Mir als grosser Fan ist die Verkommerzialisierung des Serie Diablo zutiefst ein Dorn im Auge. Sie haben es schlicht kaputt gemacht. Sei es durch die alte Grafik, durch DRM Gängelungsmassnahmen wie online Zwang (für eine Single Player partie in einer Queue warten? Geht schon mal gar nicht..) Echtgeld AH usw.
> 
> Natürlich muss ein Spiel in erster Linie Spass machen. Jedoch kann man von einem Milliardenschweren Unternehmen wie blizzard erwarten, dass sie grafisch ein bisschen mit der Zeit gehen. Es ist schon unglaublich, wenn man bedenkt, dass Grim Dawn gerade mal von 2 Personen entwickelt wurden, während Blizzard eine ganze Armee von Entwicklern hat und so ein Spiel abliefert.
> 
> ...



Dein Posting trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. (Danke für den Tip mit Grim Dawn - sehr guter Stil was die Grafik angeht) Die großen Konzerne machen mit den PC-Spielern das, was die Filmindustrie mit den Fans macht. Es werden Titel geschaffen, die oberflächlich gesehen, was her machen, aber leider keinen allzu großen Tiefgang mehr besitzen. Massenabfertigung. Bei den meisten Titel ist der DRM Zwang nur dazu da, um beim Hype möglichst viele Einheiten zu verkaufen und das gecrackt werden rauszuzögern. Gute Spiele brauchen keinen Kopierschutz, die verkaufen sich über die Zeit von selber, wenn der Kunde übezeugt ist, Qualität zu kaufen. 

Zurück zu Diablo3, ich habe es mir nicht gekauft und bei einem Freund angesehen. Für 50 Euro ist es definitiv zu wenig Spiel und eher ein Diablo 1+ mit mittelmäßiger Grafik. Sicher macht die Itemjagd Spass, aber das als Hauptmotivation für einen Vollpreistitel ist schon relativ dürftig. Eine Konsequente Weiterentwicklung nach Diablo 2 wäre wünschenswert gewesen, aber leider nicht umgesetzt worden.


----------



## CyrionXS (17. Mai 2012)

Super Beitrag Razor, du BIST ein Blender.

Crate Entertainment:
_Das Studio war von ehemaligen Angestellten von Iron Lore (Titan Quest) gegründet worden, die auch noch Technologie und Assets von ihrem einstigen, 2008 geschlossenen Arbeitgeber übernehmen konnten._

Technologien und Assets wurden wohl auch nur von 2 Leuten erschaffen.
Kurz: sie bedienen sich der Technik in die Tausende Arbeitsstunden und wohl Millionen von Dollar gesteckt wurden.

Hoffentlich denkst du nicht, dass das Kickstarter Budget (angepeilt waren ja 280.000) wirklich nur von den beiden verbraten wird?
Das wären fast 6000$ Gehalt für beide, über 2 Jahre lang. Noch ein bisschen Hardware und gut ist. Sie bräuchten nichtmal Kredit aufnehmen.

Stimmen, Sound und Grafiken erstellen sie wohl auch selber?
Viel eher wird das alles eingekauft.
Aus " 2" Mitarbeitern werden auf einmal Dutzende Mitwirkende.

Was den Kommerz betrifft, glaube ich nicht, dass die Jungz für Wasser und Brot das Spiel für die Lieben Fans programmieren.
Schöne Welt, in der Programmierer nur Wasser, Brot und Fans benötigen.
Jeder Will Asche, ob groß oder Klein. Michelangelo hat die Sixtinische Kapelle auch nicht für lau angestrichen. Dieses Kommerzschwein 

Hier aber ein Spiel zu in das die ganze Gamerwelt samt Fans hohe Erwartungen setzen, mit einem aus dem nichts kommenden Indie-angehauchten Spiel zu vergleichen scheint wohl schon lange anerkannte Wissenschaft zu sein.
Erwartungen an Grimrock? 0
Erwartungen an D3? utopisch. Selbst von dir, man siehe deinen Beitrag.
Wenn ich vom Trabbi nix erwarte, schlägt er von der Zufriedenheit jeden Ferrari, an dem ich Mängel feststelle.

Ich bin gespannt wie "2" Entwickler akzeptables Balancing, Cheatschutz, Bugfreiheit, Story-Konsistenz und "Kultstatus" garantieren wollen. 

Da kannst du ihnen auch 200 Mille in die Handdrücken und ihnen weiter Utopische Arbeitsleistungen zuschreiben.
Es müssten schon 2 vom Schlag Carmacks und John Romero sein...
oh....

Mit Grafik fängt man eben Fliegen.  (Siehe 3D Pocaho... äh Avatar)

PS: Ich habe weder D1 überhaupt, noch D2 ganz durchgespielt.

PPS:
_Zurück zu Diablo3, ich habe es mir nicht gekauft und bei einem Freund angesehen _

Dann lege ich dir ans Herz keinerlei Strategiespiele, Adventures oder Horror games zu spielen, du könntest vom *zusehen* enttäuscht werden.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

OMG das kannte ich noch gar nicht...

SO hätte Diablo 3 aussehen können...

http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=1589&pk=64019


----------



## Cityboy (17. Mai 2012)

Hab selber bis Akt 2 gespielt,.. bischer aber alles ziemlich Episch... also wenn es weiter so geht zieh ich die 94 locker raus--- besonders bin ich von der deutschen Übersetzung beeindruckt. Das Spiel hält schon das, was es verspricht .. somit bin ich da optimistisch das der Felix eine ordentliche Wertung drunter setzt.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (17. Mai 2012)

@Cityboy dann schau mal den link unter dir mein Post, und vielleicht überdenkst du das "episch" nochmal


----------



## CyrionXS (17. Mai 2012)

Es scheint missinformationen zum Begriff "episch " zu geben.
Vorneweg, "episch" hat rein gar nichts mit Grafikfetischismus gemein.

Und ausser Grafikgemetzel sieht man im Lineage video nichts.

würde gerne mal ne Statistik ansetzen, wie sehr die Grafikgeilheit proportional zum Alter ab und die Spielerischen Aspekte zunehmen..


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2012)

Was ich bei all diesen Diskussionen nicht begreife ist Folgendes:
wenn jemandem ein Spiel nicht gefällt, man es nicht hübsch genug findet, einem das Gameplay anödet oder man einen anderen Titel im Vergleich besser findet, ist das völlig in Ordnung, aber warum kann man nicht akzeptieren, dass andere Spieler Spaß an anderen Spielen, in diesem Fall Diablo 3, haben.

Wenn Cityboy das Spiel bislang episch findet, dann ist das doch sein persönlicher Eindruck, warum sollte er ihn überdenken, nur weil man selbst mit D3 gerade so gar nichts anfangen kann und einen anderen Titel besser findet.

Dass man das eine Spiel spielt, muss ja auch nicht ausschließen, dass man über den Tellerrand schaut und auch den Titeln kleinerer Firmen mal ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit schenkt, aber immer gleich davon anzufangen, dass sich Spieler "verarschen" lassen, nur weil sie an Produkten Spaß haben, die man selbst nicht mag, ist schon arg kleinkariert.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (18. Mai 2012)

CyrionXS schrieb:


> Super Beitrag Razor, du BIST ein Blender.
> 
> Crate Entertainment:
> 
> ...


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (18. Mai 2012)

Wenn Cityboy das Spiel bislang episch findet, dann ist das doch sein persönlicher Eindruck, warum sollte er ihn überdenken, nur weil man selbst mit D3 gerade so gar nichts anfangen kann und einen anderen Titel besser findet.


Die Frage ist eher, warum ihr Spiele, die dermassen technisch veraltet sind, so hoch bewertet...

lassen wirs gut sein ich will ja niemandem seinen Spass rauben.


----------



## Enisra (18. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Wenn Cityboy das Spiel bislang episch findet, dann ist das doch sein persönlicher Eindruck, warum sollte er ihn überdenken, nur weil man selbst mit D3 gerade so gar nichts anfangen kann und einen anderen Titel besser findet.
> 
> 
> Die Frage ist eher, warum ihr Spiele, die dermassen technisch veraltet sind, so hoch bewertet...


 
hmmm
weil Grafik nicht alles ist was ein gutes Spiel ausmacht? Ansonsten hätte niemand Starcraft, WoW oder Diablo 2 gespielt
Aber so nach den Kommentaren denke ich echt nicht dass den Punkt je verstehen wirst


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher, warum ihr Spiele, die dermassen technisch veraltet sind, so hoch bewertet...


 
Weil sie Spaß machen?
Weil einem der Stil gefällt?
Weil man die Spielwelt stimmig findet?
Weil man Grafik nicht so hoch bewertet, wie andere Aspekte eines Spiels?
Weil einem immer wieder kleine Details positiv auffallen?
Das sind Punkte, die mir spontan einfallen...

Hast du jemals Adventure gespielt? 
Ich werde bei Diablo an vielen Stellen dank der Hintergründe etc. an einige meiner Lieblingstitel aus diesem Genre erinnert.
Kein Adventure wird sich technisch mit einem Crysis oä messen können, aber darum geht es dort auch gar nicht und bei D3 sehe ich es ähnlich. 

Nimm einmal ein Planescape. Die Grafik ist keine Offenbarung mehr, die Auflösung mehr als anstrengend, dennoch lieben viele Spieler diesen Titel heute noch.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (18. Mai 2012)

Ich finde dei Idee gut, sich das Spielgeld mit dem Auktionshaus zurückzuverdienen. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man dafür Geld ausgeben kann, aber wenn ich mir die BF3 Freischaltkits so anschaue, scheint es wirklich Leute zu geben, die sowas kaufen 

War für mich ein Hauptkaufgrund, werde es mir denke ich erst kaufen, wenn es online ist. 

PS. Bei MM kostet D3 happige 60€ ist das normal? O_o


----------



## Cityboy (18. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm
> weil Grafik nicht alles ist was ein gutes Spiel ausmacht? Ansonsten hätte niemand Starcraft, WoW oder Diablo 2 gespielt
> Aber so nach den Kommentaren denke ich echt nicht dass den Punkt je verstehen wirst


 Danke Enisra,.. immerhin einer der das Game so akzeptiert wie es ist  ,... Leute.. das Game ist echt sein Geld wert. Bislang hab ich kein triftigen Grund es nur ansatzweise zu kritiesieren.


----------



## Cityboy (18. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Wenn Cityboy das Spiel bislang episch findet, dann ist das doch sein persönlicher Eindruck, warum sollte er ihn überdenken, nur weil man selbst mit D3 gerade so gar nichts anfangen kann und einen anderen Titel besser findet.
> 
> 
> Die Frage ist eher, warum ihr Spiele, die dermassen technisch veraltet sind, so hoch bewertet...
> ...


 Es mag Technisch nicht ausehen wie ein Crisis 2, aber die liebe zum Detei kannst auch du nicht bemängeln. Danke aber für deine Unterstützung,... Schliesslich ist jedes Spiel, für jeden Menschen ein anderes Erlebnis. Ich gehöre zu der sorte Mensch, die sich schnell besgeistern können, egal ob ein Diablo, ein Mass Effect, oder gar ein Portal 2- Es sind nur Spiele,.. dennoch machen sie alle Fun und das ist was für mich zählt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Mai 2012)

Wie könnt ihr nur sowas wie Diablo 3 spielen.  Das ist unfassbar. 
Ich zeig auch mal, wie ein Hack'n'Slay mit moderner Grafik aussehen soll:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So muss das sein. Jawohl!! Nicht dieses altbackene Zeug da.


----------



## CyrionXS (18. Mai 2012)

1. Editier mal deinen Text, er ist ein einziger Quote. Keiner weiss was du und was ich geschrieben haben.
2 a . 





> Ihr fall eher alle den Blizzard Marketing Experten zum Opfer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Runic Games besteht zwar teils aus der alten Diablo Division, stimmt, das Studio hierfür gab es aber schon vor Blizzard, namentlich Condor. Es wurde kurz vor Erscheinen von Diablo umbenannt. Die Blizzard Gründer und Mitarbeiter sind hauptsächlich immer noch bei Blizzard.
Verwechsle das hier nicht mit Westwood, das geschlossen wurde und nun bei Petroglyph unterkam.

2 b . Blizzard wurde nie von Activision aufgekauft.
Blizzard hat vorher zu Vivendi Universal gehört.
Vivendi und Activision sind fusioniert.

Also , erst informieren, dann verschwören.

btw. Blizz genießt als eines der wenigen Studios noch einigermaßen Mitsprache Recht. Ansonsten hätte z.B. SC2 keine 10 Jahre gebraucht (allein der Entwicklungsstart nach WC3 FT ), sondern wäre wie COD schon an SC8 oder SC9 angelangt. Samt Premium Elite VIP Dicke Eier Abbonement.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich Verachte Activisions Marketing und Bobby Kotick,  Aber eine Gute Sache unter schlechter Führerschaft bleibt eine Gute Sache.


> Oder Lineage Eternal, hammer Insenzierung, dort merkt man, wie wichtig die Grafik für ein hautnahes Erleben wirklich ist..


 Subjektiv Richtig, Objektiv falsch.

Es gab bessere Inszenierungen, mit schlechterer Grafik.
Und es wird immer bessere Grafiken geben, die Inszenierung von Lineage wird dadurch nicht gemindert, unabhängig davon ob ich die Kameraführung in dem Video lächerlich fand oder nicht. (Objektiver Aussage gefolgt von subjektiver Aussage)

Irgendwann siehst du das Muster von :" neue Grafik-> alte Grafik, neue Grafik-> alte Grafik."
Vlt brauchts da auch einfach nur mehr Erfahrung.
BF2 war damals phänomenal hübsch. Heute ist es BF3 (schon nicht mehr).

PS: Schonmal Master of Orion gespielt? oder Dark reign? WC3? C&C Red alert?  Half-Life?! damit hatte ich mehr Spaß als mit Tiberian Wars /Twilligt, Crysis 2, und all die Spiele an die mein Gehirn sich schon nicht mehr erinnern möchte.

*Grafik ist immer nur "zeitgemäß". Nie aber Spielspaß entscheidend. Die Spielmechanik ist es.

So wie ein Rucksack nicht nützlicher wird wenn du Diamanten und Gold dranklebst. Nur teurer.*


----------



## Cityboy (18. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was ich bei all diesen Diskussionen nicht begreife ist Folgendes:
> wenn jemandem ein Spiel nicht gefällt, man es nicht hübsch genug findet, einem das Gameplay anödet oder man einen anderen Titel im Vergleich besser findet, ist das völlig in Ordnung, aber warum kann man nicht akzeptieren, dass andere Spieler Spaß an anderen Spielen, in diesem Fall Diablo 3, haben.
> 
> Wenn Cityboy das Spiel bislang episch findet, dann ist das doch sein persönlicher Eindruck, warum sollte er ihn überdenken, nur weil man selbst mit D3 gerade so gar nichts anfangen kann und einen anderen Titel besser findet.
> ...


Jap, du sprichst mir aus der Seele,... Danke


----------



## Zerth (18. Mai 2012)

D3 ist wirklich gut, bis ins letzte Detail optimiert. Die Grafik sieht bewegt auch sehr viel besser aus als auf den screenshots. Allerdings fand ich den normalen Modus viel zu einfach. Sterben ist fast nicht möglich, und spätestens mit Archon (mage) liegen die meisten  Bosse  in wenigen Sekunden. Am besten war der erste Kollege im 4., der konnte nicht mal seinen Satz zuende sagen. Da war D2 schon wesentlich anspruchsvoller.

Ansonsten sehr gutes Spiel, ich freue mich schon auf viele Addons.


----------



## Cityboy (18. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> D3 ist wirklich gut, bis ins letzte Detail optimiert. Die Grafik sieht bewegt auch sehr viel besser aus als auf den screenshots. Allerdings fand ich den normalen Modus zu einfach. Sterben ist fast nicht möglich, und spätestens wenn man Archon hat liegen die meisten  Bosse mit mage in wenigen Sekunden. Am besten war der erste Kollege im 4., der konnte nicht mal seinen Satz zuende sagen. Da war D2 schon wesentlich anspruchsvoller.
> 
> Ansonsten sehr gutes Spiel, ich freue mich schon auf viele Addons.


 Dafür gibts ja die höheren schwierigkeitsgrade. Ich finds gut das das erste durchspielen, durchaus einfacher gehalten ist.


----------



## Zerth (18. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich hier einige flamme-posts gelesen habe muss ich nochmal was schreiben. Ich war noch nie ein hardcore-fan von Diablo. Aber das Spiel ist verdammt gut. Das Skillsystem funktioniert hervorrgend und ist wirklich innovativ. Die Grafik ist sehr detailverliebt und durch und durch stimmig, ausserdem hat das Spiel superkurze Ladezeiten und läuft auf jeder Gurke. Zudem funktioniert die Einbindung ins B-net perfekt, man kann überall mit Freunden chatten und items posten (wie in einem mmog) und in wenigen Sekunden mit einem Mausklick zu Freunden ins Spiel springen. 

Also: weniger heulen, lieber selbst spielen. 



Cityboy schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja die höheren schwierigkeitsgrade. Ich finds gut das das erste durchspielen, durchaus einfacher gehalten ist.


 Für den ersten Char ok, aber wenn weitere Chars probieren möchte wird es vermutlich langweilig. Immerhin dauert das durchspielen von Normal locker 15 Stunden


----------



## Tut_Ench (18. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was ich bei all diesen Diskussionen nicht begreife ist Folgendes:
> wenn jemandem ein Spiel nicht gefällt, man es nicht hübsch genug findet, einem das Gameplay anödet oder man einen anderen Titel im Vergleich besser findet, ist das völlig in Ordnung, aber warum kann man nicht akzeptieren, dass andere Spieler Spaß an anderen Spielen, in diesem Fall Diablo 3, haben.
> 
> Wenn Cityboy das Spiel bislang episch findet, dann ist das doch sein persönlicher Eindruck, warum sollte er ihn überdenken, nur weil man selbst mit D3 gerade so gar nichts anfangen kann und einen anderen Titel besser findet.
> ...



Tjo, eines der großen Mysterien der modernen Gesellschaft, da werden sich noch viele Psychologen und solche, die es werden wollen die Zähne dran ausbeißen. 

Mein persöhnlicher Tipp ist, das diese Menschen den Anderen einfach den Spass nicht gönnen können. Sie selber finden es doof, also hat jeder, der es nicht doof findet keine Ahnung, ist ein Fanboy oder wurde von irgendeiner ominösen, allmächtigen, weltumspannenden Lobby bezahlt es zu mögen.
Natürlich kann man diesen Umstand nicht einfach hinnehmen, sondern muss ihn an jeder Front bekämpfen, indem seitenweise Diskussionen geführt werden, bei denen am Ende eh nix bei rauskommt und es muss unter jede News zu dem Spiel ein Kommentar platziert werden, wie scheiße das Spiel doch ist und wie es nur soviele News dazu geben kann.

Ich vertrete die Ansicht, dass ich alles, was ich nicht mag garnicht erst beachte...z.B. finde ich Fußballmanager, Fußballspiele und generell jede andere Art von Sportspiel stinkend langweilig und zum Kotzen, also klicke ich nicht nur nicht auf die News, ich gucke auch nichtmal in die Threads für "FIFA wasweißichwievieltausend" rein geschweige denn, dass ich da meinen Senf druntersetze.

Meinungen sind halt wie Ar***löcher, da hat jeder eins von, aber Toleranz und Rücksichtnahme sind wie ein bisschen Grips und das hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (18. Mai 2012)

Wird im Test dann auch der Solomodus besprochen? Oder wird nur über den Multiplayermodus geschrieben? Also die Videos erzeugen den Eindruck, daß letzteres der Fall ist.


----------



## Peter Bathge (18. Mai 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Wird im Test dann auch der Solomodus besprochen? Oder wird nur über den Multiplayermodus geschrieben? Also die Videos erzeugen den Eindruck, daß letzteres der Fall ist.


 
Wir haben nebenbei auch Solo-Charaktere gespielt - im fertigen Test äußern wir uns dann auch zur Atmosphäre im EInzelmodus und den KI-Begleitern.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn Cityboy das Spiel bislang episch findet, dann ist das doch sein persönlicher Eindruck, warum sollte er ihn überdenken, nur weil man selbst mit D3 gerade so gar nichts anfangen kann und einen anderen Titel besser findet
> ...


 Das gleiche in Grün ist umgekehrt genau so der Fall. Weshalb man nicht hinnehmen kann, das anderen das Spiel, was einem selbst zusagt, nicht gefällt, kann ich ebenso nicht nachvollziehen.
Und das ist nicht episch, sondern eher kindisch. 
@*CyrionXS*
Und Diablo 3 ist kein Gemetzel? Hm, dann waren es wohl doch keine Let's Play Videos die ich von D3 gesehen habe, denn in diesen gab es 95% der Zeit reines Gemetzel...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Wird im Test dann auch der Solomodus besprochen? Oder wird nur über den Multiplayermodus geschrieben? Also die Videos erzeugen den Eindruck, daß letzteres der Fall ist.


Wir spielen Koop und Solo.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Das gleiche in Grün ist umgekehrt genau so der Fall. Weshalb man nicht hinnehmen kann, das anderen das Spiel, was einem selbst zusagt, nicht gefällt, kann ich ebenso nicht nachvollziehen.
> Und das ist nicht episch, sondern eher kindisch.


 
Da hast du etwas missverstanden...und den ersten Absatz des zitierten Post irgendwie total ignoriert. 
Ich habe gar kein Problem damit gehabt, dass jemandem das Spiel nicht gefällt, wohl aber damit, dass man Leuten, denen es gefällt sagt, sie sollten ihre Meinung noch einmal überdenken oder sie würden sich verarschen lassen.

Oder um mich mal noch etwas kompletter zu zitieren:


> Was ich bei all diesen Diskussionen nicht begreife ist Folgendes:
> wenn jemandem ein Spiel nicht gefällt, man es nicht hübsch genug findet,  einem das Gameplay anödet oder man einen anderen Titel im Vergleich  besser findet, ist das völlig in Ordnung, aber warum kann man nicht  akzeptieren, dass andere Spieler Spaß an anderen Spielen, in diesem Fall  Diablo 3, haben.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (18. Mai 2012)

Cityboy schrieb:


> Es mag Technisch nicht ausehen wie ein Crisis 2, aber die liebe zum Detei kannst auch du nicht bemängeln. Danke aber für deine Unterstützung,... Schliesslich ist jedes Spiel, für jeden Menschen ein anderes Erlebnis. Ich gehöre zu der sorte Mensch, die sich schnell besgeistern können, egal ob ein Diablo, ein Mass Effect, oder gar ein Portal 2- Es sind nur Spiele,.. dennoch machen sie alle Fun und das ist was für mich zählt.


 
Welche Liebe zum Detail bitte sehr?? Die 2 polygonarmen Fässer in den Wirtshäusern? Meh bitte, wacht mal auf.. welche Details denn bitte??

Ihr stellt Diablo immer so hin als wärs der Ferrari, dabei ist Diablo 3 nichts weiter als ein Stück alte Software, die ich nicht mal mit der Kneifzange anrühren würde, alte Technik vorweist und Grafisch nicht mehr hermacht als ein Drakensang Online  Aber es gibt ja immer genug denen man irgend etwas vor die Nase setzen kann..

Und kommt schon.. was für ein flaches argument.. Für den Spielspass ist Grafik nicht wichtig? Wenn Grafik für die Inszenierung nicht wirchtig ist, warum zockt ihr nicht die alten Zork Textadventures? Warum kauf ich mir eine Grafikkarte für 600 euro wenn ich mir dann Spiele antun muss die nichts leisten?

Fakt ist eher dass Gleichschritt gehalten werden muss mit den Konsolen zwacks Gewinnmaximierung und ihr euch von den Zeitschriften solche Flöhe auch noch ins Ohr setzen lässt... Kann ja nicht sein dass der PC sein wahres Potential entfaltet, wie sollen wir den Konsoleros so noch Games anbieten? Herrgott denkt doch mal nach..

Ich mag kleinkariert sein, aber viele von euch raffen nicht, dass sie Opfer von den Medien und den Grosskonzernen sind, die Marketing Sprüche von den Abteilungen ohne eine Sekunde zu denken aufsaugen und weitergeben.. Grafik ist nicht wichtig.. klar.. Das Interface auch nicht..  Dann geht doch mit Lego spielen wenn die Grafik nicht wichtig ist..

Ich zocke auch noch genug alte Spiele insbesondere hin und wieder die alten Adventures usw. aber das heisst nicht, das man jeden Dreck gutheissen muss und fressen muss, was uns Milliardenschwere Grosskonzerne vorsetzen.

Ihr kauft einfach jeden Scheiss, der einen grossen Namen trägt, so siehts aus. Ihr seid stark konditioniert. Ihr informiert euch nicht, und wenn, dann nur von solchen Plattformen wie PC Games und Gamestar usw. Ganz ehrhlich, das stinkt alles stark nach Bezahlung seitens Blizzard, niemand kann mir erzählen dass man an Diablo nur das Gute aufzählt aber sämtliche negativen Aspekte unter den Tisch kehrt. Das ist doch nicht objektiv???

Ich hab mir früher oft eine PCGames gekauft unterwegs, wenn ich meine Freundin besuchen gegangen bin.. Nun, ich lasse mich nicht als kleinkariert bezeichnen und angreifen, dies war dann auch das letzte mal. 

Geniesst ruhig euer Game ausm Jahre 2005, ich freu mich auf mein Titan Quest.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> [...]


Du nervst. 

So wie wir dich gerne dein Titan Quest + Grim Down spielen lassen, so lass uns bitte Diablo 3 spielen. Leben und leben lassen ... so einfach. Dir gefällt Diablo 3 nicht, okay, kaufs nicht und schreib *einen* Forenpost, dass du Diablo 3 meiden wirst.

Fertig ist.

Ich persönlich empfinde es übrigens bezeichnend, dass du die grafische Qualität immer und immer wieder betonst. Du kannst ja glücklich werden mit deiner 600 EUR Grafikkarte, obwohl ich "nur" eine GTX 570 habe, spiele ich trotzdem öfters Space Quest, momentan bin ich im dritten Teil, Police Quest ( gerade bei gog.com gekauft ) und natürlich die alten Lucas Arts Adventures.

Da du scheinbar ein sehr junger Spieler bist, hier ein Screenshot von Space Quest 3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlimm oder? Obwohl mein Rechner ohne Probleme Crysis 2 in FullHD + max. Details wiedergeben kann, hab ich mit solchen Spielen mehr Spass, als mit besagten Crysis 2.

Also bitte, bitte (!) verschone uns mit deinem Messiah-ähnlichem gerede bzw. getexte. Wenn Grim Dawn auf den Markt kommt, werden sich die Medien schon damit beschäftigen, aber was soll der Käse jetzt? Klar ist eine Information diesbzgl. gut, danke nochmal für den Link @kickstarter, aber wie, pardon, dämlich ist es dieses Spiel immer und immer wieder als Konkurrent zu Diablo 3 zu betiteln?

Diablo 3 kann ich *jetzt* spielen, wann ist die erste Alpha, Beta oder gar Vollversion von Grim Dawn spielbar? Wären *beide* Spiele auf'm Markt, würde ich ja deinen "Kreuzzug" verstehen, wobei, tue ich nicht, weil Spiele absolut unwichtig für mich sind, aber so?


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (18. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du nervst.
> 
> So wie wir dich gerne dein Titan Quest + Grim Down spielen lassen, so lass uns bitte Diablo 3 spielen. Leben und leben lassen ... so einfach. Dir gefällt Diablo 3 nicht, okay, kaufs nicht und schreib *einen* Forenpost, dass du Diablo 3 meiden wirst.
> 
> ...


 

Nein, ich bin kein "junger" Spieler. Space Quest, Kings Quest, alle Larry, Lucasarts Adventures, alle gspielt und die meisten auch beendet. Hast du meinen Artikel nicht ganz gelesen? Die Spiele kann man gar nicht vergleichen mit einem Spiel wie Diablo..

Nochmal.. ich bin selber absolut kein Fan von der Generation "Call of Duty", ganz sicher nicht. Mir ist Geschichte und Ihnhalt genauso  wichtig, deshalb habe ichmir auch kein Risen 2 und auch kein Dragon Age 2 gekauft. Und für mich ist Skyrim ebenfalls nur ein Blender.. Kommst in ein Dorf, nimmst eine Quest an.. wenn überhaupt..wooow.. welch Spielerlebnis.. da hat Fallout New Vegas inhaltlich mehr geboten, mehr entscheidungen usw.

Viel Spass beim Zocken

ps : Kein Problem, danke dir fürs Interesse.

Gruss


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Ihr kauft einfach jeden Scheiss, der einen grossen Namen trägt, so siehts aus. Ihr seid stark konditioniert. Ihr informiert euch nicht, und wenn, dann nur von solchen Plattformen wie PC Games und Gamestar usw. Ganz ehrhlich, das stinkt alles stark nach Bezahlung seitens Blizzard, niemand kann mir erzählen dass man an Diablo nur das Gute aufzählt aber sämtliche negativen Aspekte unter den Tisch kehrt. Das ist doch nicht objektiv???
> (...)


 
Ja sage mal, was ist denn über Nacht passiert, dass nun wieder so etwas dabei herauskommt. 
Mit dieser Energie solltest du wirklich etwas Positiveres anfangen, als auf D3 zu schimpfen. 




Spoiler



rrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rabowke (18. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein "junger" Spieler. Space Quest, Kings Quest, alle Larry, Lucasarts Adventures, alle gspielt und die meisten auch beendet. Hast du meinen Artikel nicht ganz gelesen? Die Spiele kann man gar nicht vergleichen mit einem Spiel wie Diablo..


Ich hab dein Artikel gelesen und ich hab auch nirgends eine Verbindung von SQ, PQ und LA Adventures zu Diablo hergestellt.
Meine Beispiele waren lediglich auf deine häufige Hervorherbung der optischen Reize von Grim Dawn, d.h. es machte den Eindruck, als sei dir Grafik extrem wichtig ... ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, Grafik ist nicht alles und mir als ü30'er nicht mehr so wichtig.



> Nochmal.. ich bin selber absolut kein Fan von der Generation "Call of Duty", ganz sicher nicht. Mir ist Geschichte und Ihnhalt genauso  wichtig, deshalb habe ichmir auch kein Risen 2 und auch kein Dragon Age 2 gekauft.


Und für mich ist Skyrim ebenfalls nur ein Blender.. Kommst in ein Dorf, nimmst eine Quest an.. wenn überhaupt..wooow.. welch Spielerlebnis.. da hat Fallout New Vegas inhaltlich mehr geboten, mehr entscheidungen usw.[/quote]
Geb ich dir absolut Recht. Ich mag weder Fallout noch Skyrim, schon garnicht DA2 und Risen 2 find ich auch doof, typisches PB Spiel, in jeder Hinsicht.

Nur bin ich nicht so "arrogant", bitte die " " richtig deuten, über all die Skyrimspieler zu urteilen. Ich finde Skyrim absolut langweilig, eben weil es für mich keinen roten Faden besitzt. Als Gegenbeispiel sei The Witcher 2 genannt ... interessante Story die ohne Leerlauf erzählt wird.

Aber zurück zu Skyrim, wir beide finden es doof ... nur andere haben es bereits 100h und mehr gespielt *und* finden es absolut *toll*. So ist das nunmal, es gibt Leute die finden ihren tiefergelegten 3'er BMW mit breiten Folgen absolut super, ich finds peinlich und würde lieber laufen, als so ein Auto zu fahren.

Nur haben wir eben beide nicht das Recht diesen Leuten irgendwas abzusprechen, so wie ich z.B. die G-Klasse toll finde, finde andere diesen Wagen total hässlich.



> Viel Spass beim Zocken
> ps : Kein Problem, danke dir fürs Interesse.


Vielen Dank ... bislang ist es noch unterhaltsam, wobei ich bislang lediglich Mi Abend für ~2h gespielt habe und einen Lvl9 Char hochgespielt hab. Hab den Skelettkönig besiegt und hatte, am Mittwoch Abend, keine Probleme mit dem LogIn o.ä.


----------



## Rabowke (18. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> rrrrrrrrrrrrr


Schnecke ... hättest mich nur anrufen brauchen, meine Freundin ist und war arbeiten ... wär dir gerne zur Hand gegangen. 



Spoiler



Meine Level 9 Mönchin (?) hats eben echt drauf, was die so mit ihren Händen und Beinen veranstaltet ... Pew!


----------



## Bennibaba (18. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Und kommt schon.. was für ein flaches argument.. Für den Spielspass ist Grafik nicht wichtig? Wenn Grafik für die Inszenierung nicht wirchtig ist, warum zockt ihr nicht die alten Zork Textadventures? Warum kauf ich mir eine Grafikkarte für 600 euro wenn ich mir dann Spiele antun muss die nichts leisten?
> 
> Fakt ist eher dass Gleichschritt gehalten werden muss mit den Konsolen zwacks Gewinnmaximierung und ihr euch von den Zeitschriften solche Flöhe auch noch ins Ohr setzen lässt... Kann ja nicht sein dass der PC sein wahres Potential entfaltet, wie sollen wir den Konsoleros so noch Games anbieten? Herrgott denkt doch mal nach..
> 
> Ich mag kleinkariert sein, aber viele von euch raffen nicht, dass sie Opfer von den Medien und den Grosskonzernen sind, die Marketing Sprüche von den Abteilungen ohne eine Sekunde zu denken aufsaugen und weitergeben.. Grafik ist nicht wichtig.. klar.. Das Interface auch nicht..  Dann geht doch mit Lego spielen wenn die Grafik nicht wichtig ist..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja und Skyrim ist (meines Erachtens) das Paradebeispiel für ein überhyptes Spiel. Kann ich dich jetzt auch als Verblendet bezeichnen? Oder ist Geschmack doch etwa subjektiv?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2012)

ganz ehrlich; warum füttert ihr den vogel noch mit euren kommentaren und antworten?
wer anderen auf teufel kaum raus ein spiel madig machen will, ist für mich kein diskussionspartner.
wenn er nicht akzeptieren kann, dass es möglich ist, mit d3 spass zu haben, dann ist das ganz alleine sein problem. 
lasst ihn doch einfach stänkern.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> ...
> Da hast du etwas missverstanden...und den ersten Absatz des zitierten Post irgendwie total ignoriert.
> Ich habe gar kein Problem damit gehabt, dass jemandem das Spiel nicht gefällt, wohl aber damit, dass man Leuten, denen es gefällt sagt, sie sollten ihre Meinung noch einmal überdenken oder sie würden sich verarschen lassen
> ...


 Oder möglicherweise du, ich habe dir gar nicht grundsätzlich widersprochen und schon gar nicht dir dieses unterstellen wollen, nur war das meiner Meinung nach nur die eine Seite der Medaille. Wenn man konsequent ist, dann muss man schon auch den gegenteiligen Fall genau so akzeptieren, also das jemanden das Spiel nicht gefällt, welches man selbst bevorzugt.

Mehr habe ich gar nicht gesagt, ich dachte mit den Worten 'genau so der Fall' wäre das klar.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Oder möglicherweise du, ich habe dir gar nicht grundsätzlich widersprochen und schon gar nicht dir dieses unterstellen wollen, nur war das meiner Meinung nach nur die eine Seite der Medaille. Wenn man konsequent ist, dann muss man schon auch den gegenteiligen Fall genau so akzeptieren, also das jemanden das Spiel nicht gefällt, welches man selbst bevorzugt.
> 
> Mehr habe ich gar nicht gesagt, ich dachte mit den Worten 'genau so der Fall', wäre das klar.


 
Dieser Aspekt ist mal kurz in meinem Hirn aufgetaucht, ich wollte nur ganz sicher sein. 
Schließlich bin ich ein total harmonischer Mensch...bis auf wenige Tage, die man damit entschuldigen kann, dass ich eine Frau bin. 

Dann wird bei allen, die mir krumm kommen, die neunschwänzige Katze gezückt...und die Ananas...

Übrigens kam D3 gestern kurzfristig auch nicht mehr so gut bei mir weg, weil ich ein paar Disconnects hatte und die gerade erforschten Gebiete wieder getilgt waren. 
Woran es gelegen haben könnte, weiß ich auch nicht, meine Verbindung schien recht stabil zu sein, aber es nervte schon etwas, weil ich ja etwas zwanghaft sein kann und die Karte zuerst immer wieder neu aufdecken wollte.


----------



## Zerth (18. Mai 2012)

Ist eigentlich schon jemand aufgefallen, dass die Schauplätze - und sogar deren Abfolge - fast identisch mit Diablo II sind? Deswegen fühlt man sich eher wie in einem Remake als einem neuen Teil. Warum hat Blizzard so etwas gemacht? Da hätte ich mehr Innovation erwartet. 



Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Welche Liebe zum Detail bitte sehr?? Die 2  polygonarmen Fässer in den Wirtshäusern? Meh bitte, wacht mal auf..  welche Details denn bitte??


 Da ist einiges. Die "Wasserschöpfanlage" in der Oase beispielsweise.  Oder die mehrstufigen Hintergründe, auf denen Schlachten toben. Zwischen  bleibt man immer wieder mit einem "wow, net übel" stehen.


----------



## Batze (18. Mai 2012)

cosmo76 schrieb:


> Unique Items mit eigenen Namen gibt es immer noch, nur nennen sie sich jetzt Legendär. Die Eigenschaften ändern sich wie bei D2 nur minimal, eine Bonuseigenschaft kann bei dem selben Item allerdings anders sein z.B. + Stärke oder + Geschick. Einfach im Auktionhaus auf Ausrüstung klicken, dann den Seltenheitswert aussuchen und dann den Namen eintippen: z.B "The Grandfather".



Genau diese Legendären meinte ich auch. Und nix da wegen minimaler Änderung. Geh bitte mal ins AH und schau bei den braunen Items nach. Da gibt es z.B. schon ein paar nette Ringe. Ales gleicher Name, alles total andere Stats. Nicht nur ein wenig anders.


----------



## Worrel (18. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Welche Liebe zum Detail bitte sehr??


Zum Beispiel, daß man problemlos mal eine halbe Stunde damit verbringen kann, sich die ganzen Dialoge mit den NPCs in einer Stadt anzuhören; daß die Begleiter nach längerem Nichtstun Sachen sagen wie "Ich hab mir einen Helden irgendwie ... lebhafter vorgestellt."; daß man diverse Sachen wie Treppenpfeiler, Bänke etc zerstören kann; daß die NPCs auch vom Spielerchar unbehelligt Gespräche führen; daß die Skills durch eine stilistische Übertreibung so dargestellt werden, daß man sich wirklich wie ein Held vorkommt und nicht nur wie der nächste "Fließband-Mensch", dem man ein Schwert in die Hand gedrückt hat; etc



> Für den Spielspass ist Grafik nicht wichtig?


Richtig. Fast richtig.
Denn nicht der Realismusgrad der Grafik ist wichtig, sondern die Stimmigkeit. Und da ist es egal, ob das ein World of Goo oder ein Crysis ist.

Was bringt es zB, ein ultrarealistisches Spiel herzustellen, dann aber überall Icons, Auswahlkreise und Statusanzeigen auf den Bildschirm zu packen (kürzlich bei einem "Kingdom of Fire II" Video gesehen)?

Und ja, ich habe letztens noch Diablo 2 durchgespielt. Ich kauf mir aber auch keine Grafikkarte für 600€, weil deren Wert eh schon verfällt, sobald man aus dem Laden rausgeht.Lieber kaufe ich mir davon über 50 CDs, BRs oder Spiele, da hab ich länger was von. (Und für den Rest noch eine deutlich billigere Grafikkarte)



> Ich mag kleinkariert sein, aber viele von euch raffen nicht, dass sie Opfer von den Medien und den Grosskonzernen sind, die Marketing Sprüche von den Abteilungen ohne eine Sekunde zu denken aufsaugen und weitergeben.. Grafik ist nicht wichtig.. klar..


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Gerade Grosskonzerne müssten doch daran interessiert sein, daß der potentielle Kunde  den neuesten Trends hinterherhechelt.




> ...niemand kann mir erzählen dass man an Diablo nur das Gute aufzählt aber sämtliche negativen Aspekte unter den Tisch kehrt. Das ist doch nicht objektiv???


Der größte Kritikpunkt, den ich an D3 finde, ist daß ein zu großer Anteil der Szenarios recycled wurde (Tristram, Wüste, Teile der Hölle, ...) und es sich so teilweise eher wie ein Remake denn ein neues Spiel spielt.

*Achtung Handlungs Spoiler!!*


Spoiler



- Die Heldin, die unverschuldet zum Bösen mutiert wird, haben wir auch schon des öfteren gehabt (Kerrigan, Sylvanas Windrunner)
- Das Thema "das Schicksal der Menschen gehört in die Hände der Menschen" wurde im WoW Drachenseele Endvideo schon mal aufgegriffen
- Eine Belagerung gab es in D2 LoD schon mal, auch wenn die in D3 besser inszeniert wurde
- Butcher und Izual wurden recycled (wodurch auch immer die befreite Seele Izuals zurückgekehrt ist oder wurde)


Was mir aber definitiv nicht sauer aufgestoßen ist, ist die Grafik. (Auch wenn schon mal mit Nebel oder Pastelltönen übertrieben wurde). Teilweise sieht die Landschaft wie gemalt aus.

btw: Wenn in D3 alles realistisch dargestellt würde, wäre es bestimmt ein ab18 Spiel geworden, wenn nicht sogar auf den Index gekommen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> ...die mehrstufigen Hintergründe, auf denen Schlachten toben. Zwischen  bleibt man immer wieder mit einem "wow, net übel" stehen.


 Oh ja, das fand ich auch Klasse, daß man im Hintergrund quasi hunderte Meter entfernt Kämpfe sehen kann


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Oh ja, das fand ich auch Klasse, daß man im Hintergrund quasi hunderte Meter entfernt Kämpfe sehen kann


 das gabs allerdings auch in TQ schon. Die Mauer in China - einfach geil.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lz2nJJmFKJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (18. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> das gabs allerdings auch in TQ schon. Die Mauer in China - einfach geil.


 Ich seh da im Hintergrund kein Kämpfe - und Mobs auch nur im vom Spieler betretbaren Bereich.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (18. Mai 2012)

Weiterhin hät die Spannung an. Wie wird PCG die Kritikpunkte (u.a. Charaktersystem, Story, Quests, Kampfsystem) gewichten oder überhaupt im fertigen Test auftauchen lassen ? Diablo 3 verdient keine 90 Punkte, wenn es keine Weiterentwicklung des Genres bewirkt. An der Genrespitze stünde es auch ohne 90er Wertung. Auch bei Hack & Slay sind durchaus Quests, vielleicht sogar ohne Kampf denkbar und eine schöne Abwechslung. Die Automatisierung im Charaktersystem ist eine Beschneidung der Entscheidungsfreiheit des Spielers, auch wenn die Charaktere noch "individualisiert" werden können.

Ohne Zweifel macht Diablo 3 aber Spaß. Dies schaffen aber auch Spiele mit 60er oder 70er Wertung - für die Fans. Und hier sind es eben Millionen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2012)

Ich füge mal die entscheidenden Wörtchen in deinen Text ein. 



wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Weiterhin hät die Spannung an. Wie wird PCG die Kritikpunkte (u.a. Charaktersystem, Story, Quests, Kampfsystem) gewichten oder überhaupt im fertigen Test auftauchen lassen ? *Ich finde,* Diablo 3 verdient keine 90 Punkte, wenn es keine Weiterentwicklung des Genres bewirkt.


----------



## simba572 (18. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Weiterhin hät die Spannung an. Wie wird PCG die Kritikpunkte (u.a. Charaktersystem, Story, Quests, Kampfsystem) gewichten oder überhaupt im fertigen Test auftauchen lassen ? Diablo 3 verdient keine 90 Punkte, wenn es keine Weiterentwicklung des Genres bewirkt. An der Genrespitze stünde es auch ohne 90er Wertung. Auch bei Hack & Slay sind durchaus Quests, vielleicht sogar ohne Kampf denkbar und eine schöne Abwechslung. Die Automatisierung im Charaktersystem ist eine Beschneidung der Entscheidungsfreiheit des Spielers, auch wenn die Charaktere noch "individualisiert" werden können.
> 
> Ohne Zweifel macht Diablo 3 aber Spaß. Dies schaffen aber auch Spiele mit 60er oder 70er Wertung - für die Fans. Und hier sind es eben Millionen.


 
wenn ein cod ohne weiterentwicklung (was soll man überhaupt weiterentwickeln im hack n slay?) überall seine 90% bekommt, dann verdient es auch d3. haters gonna hate . grafik/sound verdienen jeweils schon eine 9/10, inzenierung/atmo 9/10..

ps.
wie auch immer jeden falls ist das charaktersystem dann doch eine weiterentwicklung im genre, oder?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Diablo 3 verdient keine 90 Punkte, wenn es keine Weiterentwicklung des Genres bewirkt.


 
blödsinn.
pcgames bewertet den _*spielspass*_, nichts anderes. 
dinge wie innovation oder wegen mir "genre-weiterentwicklung" spielen diesbezüglich keinerlei rolle und sollten es meiner meinung nach auch nicht.


----------



## Heldon (18. Mai 2012)

Jo, dann auch mal meine 5 Cent hierzu...

Im Vorhinein war ich sehr skeptisch - vor allem wegen dem Skillsystem. Die anderen Änderungen waren mir eher "egal" - für mich ist es logisch, dass sich Spieleserien weiterentwickeln müssen. Manchmal gehts in die Hose, manchmal gelingt es, muss man halt mal sehen.

Was mir an den meisten User-Kritiken auffällt ist, dass wie so oft in letzter Zeit, auf einem Nebenkriegsschauplatz rumgeflamet wird, anstatt über das Spiel selbst zu reden. Meist geht es ums Echtgeld-Auktionshaus oder um den Onlinezwang oder überlastete Server (am ersten Abend, wer hätte das gedacht?). Die Kritik daran empfinde ich als Quatsch, denn sie ändert nichts an der Qualität und dem Spaßfaktor im Spiel. Wobei diese Punkte natürlich in einem Test angesprochen werden müssen. Aber das werden sie ja auch, und zwar schon seit Monaten.

Vorläufiges Fazit: (Level 31)
Alle Änderungen ... und damit meine ich wirklich ALLE Änderungen fügen sich harmonisch zu einem neuen Spiel zusammen, das anspruchsvoller ist als D1 oder D2. Vor allem das Skillsystem legt ab Lvl 20 richtig zu, da wird es enorm taktisch, wo es in D2 pro Klasse eigentlich nur 1 oder 2 "gute" Skillungen gab, die sich jeder aus dem Netz saugen konnte. Jetzt kommt es wirklich darauf an wie und gegen wen man kämpft, das System ist ständig im Fluss, echt genial!
Auch die Grafik hat mich überrascht - ich hatte Comic wie in WOW oder schlechte Qualität wie in SC2 erwartet. Keines davon trifft zu. Es ist nicht so duster wie in D1, aber es ist stimmit und ausgewogen - mal hell, mal dunkel.

Ich kann nur dazu raten, es auszuprobieren, und sich dann eine Meinung zu bilden.

p.s. das kann ich mir einfach nicht verkneifen: D3 spielt in einer anderen Liga als Torchlight. TL ist gegen D3 comichaft, casual-lastig, simpel und flach. Onlinezwang hin oder her.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (18. Mai 2012)

Gut, dem "Ich finde" schließe ich mich an. Denn diese Einschränkung würde wohl zu einer großen Reduzierung der 90er allgemein führen. Und dies vermindert die (Werbe)Aussage, oder ? Andererseits: Eurer eigenen Aussage nach muss ein 90er Spiel "neue Maßstäbe" setzen. Und was ist das anderes als eine Weiterentwicklung ?

Und nur mal so: Wo hat eine Cod - Fortsetzung neue Maßstäbe gesetzt ? Das waren nur Wertungsübertreibungen.

Mit "Hater" hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Nur mit der Hoffnung, bei allem Hype und Begeisterung trotzdem auch die kritische Seite nicht unerwähnt oder unbewertet zu lassen. Wie ich es geschrieben habe: Auch niedriger bewertete Spiele können großen Spaß machen. Und das kann/soll der Tester auch klar äußern.


----------



## Heldon (18. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Gut, dem "Ich finde" schließe ich mich an. Denn diese Einschränkung würde wohl zu einer großen Reduzierung der 90er allgemein führen. Und dies vermindert die (Werbe)Aussage, oder ? Andererseits: Eurer eigenen Aussage nach muss ein 90er Spiel "neue Maßstäbe" setzen. Und was ist das anderes als eine Weiterentwicklung ?
> 
> Und nur mal so: Wo hat eine Cod - Fortsetzung neue Maßstäbe gesetzt ? Das waren nur Wertungsübertreibungen.
> 
> Mit "Hater" hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Nur mit der Hoffnung, bei allem Hype und Begeisterung trotzdem auch die kritische Seite nicht unerwähnt oder unbewertet zu lassen. Wie ich es geschrieben habe: Auch niedriger bewertete Spiele können großen Spaß machen. Und das kann/soll der Tester auch klar äußern.



Hallo Wertungsfanatiker. Ich kann Deinen Standpunkt nachvollziehen. Für mich stellt sich die Sache aber wie folgt dar: die meisten der jüngeren 90%-Spiele fand ich nicht sonderlich innovativ. (CoD; SC2; Total War Serie; Dragon Age; Skyrim; Fifa; ...) Hat es alles schon mal gegeben. Dennoch haben mir einige dieser Spiele richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Ähnlich ist es mit D3. Was hier Maßstäbe setzt, ist die Übertragung einiger suchterzeugender Elemente aus dem MMO-Bereich (Crafting; Itemjagd; Leveln) in ein Iso-Action-RPG, und zwar ohne dass die stumpfe Langeweile des typischen Grindens aufkommt - denn die Kämpfe sind dynamisch und anspruchsvoll.
Beim Spielen sind mir einige Dinge aufgefallen, die ich anders (besser?) gemacht hätte. Aber das ging mir bisher bei jedem Spiel so. Ich finde, bisher hat kein Action-RPG eine solch ausgefeilte Lernkurve mitgebracht, die (mutmaßlich) in sehr interessantem High-Level-Content kulminiert. Man muss auf allen Ebenen ständig seine Taktik überdenken - Skillung, Crafting, Ausbildung der Handwerker, Itemauswahl, Itemkauf (Händler oder Auktionshaus), und vor allem bleibt (im Gegensatz zu D2, TL, TQ oder auch WOW) Gold praktisch die gesamte Zeit über Mangelware, so dass man sich wirklich entscheiden muss für was man es ausgibt. Das finde ich den Maßstab, den D3 setzt. (nahezu) Perfekte Spielbalance auf verschiedensten Ebenen, ohne dass es allzu bemüht oder kantig wirkt. Es ist alles im Fluss, bleibt ständig interessant, man muss sich ständig umstellen. Das finde ich sehr faszinierend. Und ehrlich gesagt wurde es auch mal Zeit, dass die Weiterentwicklung sich im Bereich des Gameplays und der Spielerfahrung vollzieht, und nicht bei irgendwelchen flippigen Features die sich in der Werbung gut machen, aber de facto schlecht ausgeführt, nicht relevant oder einfach unsinnig sind. ("werde Gottkaiser und herrsche alleine über Millionen Spieler in diesem INNOVATIVEN MMO [aber beschwer Dich bitte nicht über das uninteressante Grinden...]")


----------



## IlllIIlllI (18. Mai 2012)

2 stunden mit randoms gespielt und ich fühl mich wie nen übermensch
da rennen leute rum die kommen teilweise nicht mal 10m weit ohne zu sterben und das im normal mode
weiß nicht worans liegt aber in blizzard games dümpeln echt massenhaft altruistische opportunisten rum ( jetzt habt ihr sogar noch 2 neue wörter gelernt  gz.)
ich hoffe mal das sich das spätestens in inferno legt sonst vergeht mir die lust


----------



## Zerth (18. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Andererseits: Eurer eigenen Aussage nach muss ein 90er Spiel "neue Maßstäbe" setzen. Und was ist das anderes als eine Weiterentwicklung ?


 D3 setzt durchaus neue Maßstäbe. Das Skillsystem ist sehr gut und imo bis dato das Beste in einem Hack&Slay. Andere Punkte hatte ich schon genannt. 

- Stimmige Grafik und extrem schnelle Engine
- Perfekte Einbindung in B-net 
- Alle erdenklichen Komfortfunktionen integriert 
- Sinnvolles craftsystem 
- Viele Details, auch ein paar lustige Gags und insider ("soll ich euch ein paar Flaschen Wasser zaubern?")  

Das Spiel erreicht einen Blizzard-typischen Grad der Perfektion. Im Spiel kommt einem nichts "überflüssig" vor. Klar, über die Story kann man streiten, und die Schauplätze hätten bis auf Akt 4 auch etwas mehr Ideen vertragen können. Aber alles unter 90% wäre unfair. Sry liebe TL / TQ Fans, die nächsten 5+ Jahre wird sicher nichts in der Liga von D3 spielen. Ua. auch weil min. 2 Addons in Arbeit sind.


----------



## Enisra (18. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> . Sry liebe TL / TQ Fans, die nächsten 5+ Jahre wird sicher nichts in der Liga von D3 spielen. Ua. auch weil min. 2 Addons in Arbeit sind.


 
och, naja, aber in so einer Liga ist ja noch mehr Platz als wie nur für einen Spitzenclub


----------



## Zerth (18. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> och, naja, aber in so einer Liga ist ja noch mehr Platz als wie nur für einen Spitzenclub


 Blizzard spielt meistens nur gegen sich selbst


----------



## Sylabeth (18. Mai 2012)

Für mich ein absolut gelungener Nachfolger! Gameplay sowie Story sind erste Sahne


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (18. Mai 2012)

Im Hinblick auf die mMn zu Unrecht gescholtene Grafik zeigt das Ergebnis wiedermal eines ganz klar: Wem es nicht passt, der meldet sich. Die eigentliche Mehrheit aber genießt einfach nur und schweigt.  (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel - Siehe Nichtraucherschutz in Bayern)

Für mich ist das Spiel ebenfalls ein absolut würdiger Nachfolger, insbesondere auch zum ersten Teil. Der zweite war jetzt mit den vielen Talenten und Verkünsteleien nicht wirklich meins.

Mich würde aber noch interessieren, was als Feature gennant wurde, welches die Spieler am meisten vermissen (Stichwort: Offline-Modus!)... wäre schön, wenn man auch hier das Ergebnis im Text nennen würde.

EDIT: im Video wird´s ja genannt. 21%. Naja, da stehen die Chancen dann auf eine nachträgliche Option eher mau.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (18. Mai 2012)

das auto join system vom battle.net gefällt mir auch nicht 
3 leute wollen clearen und killen mob für mob kommt einer der durchrennt, nicht mal lootet und die story wegklickt und im besten fall noch verreckt
aber zum glück gibs noch votekick


----------



## Sirius89 (18. Mai 2012)

Derbes Game.Bin gerade mit Akt 2 fertig geworden und HOLY SHIT der Akt 2 Endboss is mal derbe.


----------



## Mothman (18. Mai 2012)

Sirius89 schrieb:


> Derbes Game.Bin gerade mit Akt 2 fertig geworden und HOLY SHIT der Akt 2 Endboss is mal derbe.


Dann freu dich schon mal auf Akt 3.


----------



## kornhill (18. Mai 2012)

Zu den Legendary Drops. In D2 hatten alle Items ein Item Level. Damit diese droppen konnten musste der Gegner mindestens dieses Level haben. Die richtig geilen Sachen hatten teilweise ein Item Level von 85! Da ist man erst sehr sehr spät hingekommen!


----------



## dani111n1 (18. Mai 2012)

ich weis nicht ob eine 90er wertung im moment gerechtfertigt ist. Ich zocke jetzt seit den 15 Tag und Nacht und bin Anfang Hölle. Leider haben wir in unserer 3er gruppe noch kein legendäry gefunden was einfach nur für Frust sorgt(wies vielen anderen auch geht). Ich meine laut archievement habe ich schon über 1000 rar-mobs gekillt aber bis jetzt ist noch kein legendary gedropt.Ich will ein Spiel das mich motiviert und keinen China-grinder.Klar sollen die richtig guten items sehr selten sein aber wenn man gar nichts findest ist das auch nur mist.
Ich habe Titan Quest/hellgate london/D2/Torchlight bis zum erbrechen gespielt aber bei D3 kommt einfach nicht diese Sammelwut auf.


----------



## Mothman (18. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab relativ früh (ich glaub im 2.Akt) in einer "prächtigen Truhe" ein legendäres Item bekommen. 
Einen Köcher für Stufe 8.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat erst ein paar Stunden gespielt und auch schon ein legendäres Item gefunden.
Und im Auktionshaus gibt es auch schon etliche legendäre Items im Angebot.

Es ist und bleibt einfach Glückssache. Ma hat ma Glück, ma hat ma Pech, ma hat ma Gandhi ... 

EDIT:
Wäre doch auch langweilig, wenn diese Items massenhaft droppen würden. Ich finde die muss es wirklich ganz, ganz selten geben, damit man sich so richtig freut, wenn mal eins kommt.


----------



## Dentagad (18. Mai 2012)

dani111n1 schrieb:


> ich weis nicht ob eine 90er wertung im moment gerechtfertigt ist. Ich zocke jetzt seit den 15 Tag und Nacht und bin Anfang Hölle. Leider haben wir in unserer 3er gruppe noch kein legendäry gefunden was einfach nur für Frust sorgt(wies vielen anderen auch geht). Ich meine laut archievement habe ich schon über 1000 rar-mobs gekillt aber bis jetzt ist noch kein legendary gedropt.Ich will ein Spiel das mich motiviert und keinen China-grinder.Klar sollen die richtig guten items sehr selten sein aber wenn man gar nichts findest ist das auch nur mist.
> Ich habe Titan Quest/hellgate london/D2/Torchlight bis zum erbrechen gespielt aber bei D3 kommt einfach nicht diese Sammelwut auf.



Kein Legendary? Ich hab schon 4-5 gefunden. Bei uns in der Gruppe dropt permanent eines. Klar selten aber die dinger sollen ja auch selten sein.

Man muss nur mal ins AH schauen da sieht man doch wieviele davon dropn. Die Lowlvl dinger bekommst hinterher geworfen


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist und bleibt einfach Glückssache. Ma hat ma Glück, ma hat ma Pech, ma hat ma Gandhi ...


 ...und am Ende gewinnst du Blizzard.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also ich hab relativ früh (ich glaub im 2.Akt) in einer "prächtigen Truhe" ein legendäres Item bekommen.
> Einen Köcher für Stufe 8.
> Ein Kumpel von mir hat erst ein paar Stunden gespielt und auch schon ein legendäres Item gefunden.
> Und im Auktionshaus gibt es auch schon etliche legendäre Items im Angebot.
> ...


Die Drop-Chance für legendäre Items und Set-Gegenstände scheint mir auch geringer zu sein als in D2. Aber das ist wohl Absicht, immerhin soll das Zeug im Auktionshaus einen gewissen Wert haben.


----------



## Zerth (18. Mai 2012)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob dieser "item buff" ins fertige Spiel übernommen wurde? (töten von kleineren Bossgegnern bringt eine erhöhte Chance auf drops)


----------



## Mothman (18. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Die Drop-Chance für legendäre Items und Set-Gegenstände scheint mir auch geringer zu sein als in D2. Aber das ist wohl Absicht, immerhin soll das Zeug im Auktionshaus einen gewissen Wert haben.


Mag sein. Ich hab das ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr so genau in Erinnerung bei D2. 
Ich hatte bisher auch nur eins. Spiele aber bisher auch nur auf "normal" und alleine. 

Aber wenn man sich mal das AH anguckt, sieht man doch, dass (wie oben Dentagad schon schrieb) einem einige Items schon billig hinterhergeworfen werden, weil es offenbar mehr Angebot als Nachfrage gibt.

EDIT:
mit set-items hab ich mich bisher noch garnicht beschäftigt. die muss ich mal im ah auschecken.


----------



## Dentagad (18. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Gut, dem "Ich finde" schließe ich mich an. Denn diese Einschränkung würde wohl zu einer großen Reduzierung der 90er allgemein führen. Und dies vermindert die (Werbe)Aussage, oder ? Andererseits: Eurer eigenen Aussage nach muss ein 90er Spiel "neue Maßstäbe" setzen. Und was ist das anderes als eine Weiterentwicklung ?
> 
> Und nur mal so: Wo hat eine Cod - Fortsetzung neue Maßstäbe gesetzt ? Das waren nur Wertungsübertreibungen.
> 
> Mit "Hater" hat das überhaupt nichts zu tun. Nur mit der Hoffnung, bei allem Hype und Begeisterung trotzdem auch die kritische Seite nicht unerwähnt oder unbewertet zu lassen. Wie ich es geschrieben habe: Auch niedriger bewertete Spiele können großen Spaß machen. Und das kann/soll der Tester auch klar äußern.


 
Naja, doch das hat was mit haten zu tun. Das fängt schon mit deinem CoD Flame an  CoD ist einfach RUND und deswegen derzeit das Maß aller Dinge. Jeder kopiert vom MP von CoD... warum wohl? Weil der MP von BF/Crysis 1 so gut war oder wie?

Auch egal
D3 hat mehr als 90% verdient.
Egal, was man im Spiel findet man merkt wie liebevoll das ganze gestaltet ist. Das fängt schon mit der Grafik an wie Detailliert die Spielwelt gestaltet ist. Da sieht man in der Stadt in Akt2 jeden einzelnen Marmor am Boden und wie schön die Stadt aufgebaut ist wie aus einem "guss". Dazu noch kleinere Systemanforderungen als jeder Grafikbrenner wie Crysis und Co. Das bedeutet nur wieder mal eines... brauch ich glaub auch nicht darauf eingehen.

Hab nun zwei Chars beide level 40+ (Monk/hexer) und das Spiel ist wie erwartet genial. Das mit abstand beste A-RPG. Dagegen war Titan Quest,Sacred und Co dreck dagegen


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...
> Aber wenn man sich mal das AH anguckt, sieht man doch, dass (wie oben Dentagad schon schrieb) einem einige Items schon billig hinterhergeworfen werden, weil es offenbar mehr Angebot als Nachfrage gibt.
> ...


 Wenn man wild spekuliert, könnte diese Tatsache Blizzard zumindest bezüglich des unerwarteten Ansturms entlasten und würde die Unterstellung entkräften, Blizzard habe mit Absicht zu wenig Server bereitgestellt.


----------



## Mothman (18. Mai 2012)

Was mich noch wundert:
Ich habe ganz am Anfang ein Schwert gefunden, welches "eine Geschichte hat". Also ein kleiner Text stand bei dem Item-Tooltip rund um das Schwert und den Besitzer. 
Das Item ist "blau", also nicht wirklich selten. Und das hat einen Verkaufwert von 475 (oder so) Gold! Das kann aber nicht durch die Werte oder den Sockel verschuldet sein. Denn ich habe andere Items mit Sockel und viel besseren Werten (+ Boni), als dieses Schwert und keines davon ist so teuer.
Warum ist das so teuer, bzw wertvoll? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (18. Mai 2012)

btw ich hatte mal gefragt ob söldner mit +find gold/items auch den eigenen drop beeinflussen.
   sie tun es  aber nur 3% wenn man +15% items equipped also 1:5
aber immerhin.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...
> Warum ist das so teuer? Weiß das jemand?
> ...


 Vielleicht hattest du bei diesem Item einen perfekten Wurf?


> These have  1-3 magic bonuses, depending on your luck and the item slot. If you get a  “perfect roll” with these (i.e. the max possible primary stat (i.e.  strength, dexterity, etc), Vitality, and Magic Find on a helmet), these  can have quite a bit of value.


Diablo 3 Items Guide - Types, Tiers and Inferno Mode


----------



## Mothman (18. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Vielleicht hattest du bei diesem Item einen perfekten Wurf?


Ich versteh das iwie gerade nicht, kannste das mal idiotensicher übersetzen? Danke. 

EDIT:
Also sinngemäß versteh ich es nicht.^^

Also das Item hatte 3 magische Eigenschaften...aber was bedeuten perfekter Wurf? Der Wurf der "hinter den Kulissen" stattfindet, wenn man etwas findet?

Oh Gott, ich glaub ich hab das item verkauf.^^
MAl eben nachgucken.
OK, hatte es doch noch in der Beutetruhe.
Bin mit meiner Hexendoktorin eingeloggt, daher kann ich das auf dem Screenshot nicht benutzen.^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (18. Mai 2012)

Netter Fund.  Im ersten Akt von Diablo 2 kann man häufig hören, wie die Gefallenen Rakanishus Namen rufen.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich versteh das iwie gerade nicht, kannste das mal idiotensicher übersetzen? Danke.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also sinngemäß versteh ich es nicht.^^


Ich kann es übersetzen, aber ich hatte gehofft du verstehst es sofort, da du auch D3 spielst.  Vielleicht hilft die Übersetzung ja trotzdem.
 Diese (blauen Items) haben 1-3 Bonuswerte, die von deinem Glück und dem Item-Steckplatz abhängig sind. Wenn du bei diesen einen "perfekten Wurf" hast(z. B. den maximalen möglichen primären Wert(z. B. Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, etc.), Vitalität und magischen Fund an einem Helm), können diese einen gewissen Wert haben.


----------



## golani79 (18. Mai 2012)

Bin ca. Mitte Akt 3 mit meinem Witch Doctor und mein bestes Item ist ein "rare" Item. Über das hab ich mich trotzdem gefreut.

Macht mir nichts aus, wenn ich noch kein legendary oder set item gefunden habe. Genau das machts doch aus - wenn ich von jedem dahergelaufenen blauen oder gelben bzw. von jedem Boss legendary items nachgeworfen bekomme, dann ist es ja nichts besonderes mehr.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (18. Mai 2012)

boah 600er ping aufm EU server und nur am rumlaggen
in welchem game gabs sowas das letzte mal? noch nie oder? voll peinlich


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> OK, hatte es doch noch in der Beutetruhe.
> Bin mit meiner Hexendoktorin eingeloggt, daher kann ich das auf dem Screenshot nicht benutzen.^^
> 
> 
> ...


 Ich glaube jetzt verstehe ich auch den nachfolgenden Satz, dieses Item gehört wohl zu denen die man später höher leveln kann, zumindest interpretiere ich das Schloss so. Ist aber nur Spekulativ. 

EDIT: Ach Quatsch, das Schloss bedeutet nur du kannst es nicht nutzen wegen einem anderen Char.


----------



## SimplyAlegend (18. Mai 2012)

Er ist einfach nochnicht lvl 16 deswegen kann er es nicht tragen. Das Schwert habe ich auch bekommen, ist wohl so eine Art Questloot. Es ist halt einfach besonders, aber kein Legendäres item.


----------



## Zerth (18. Mai 2012)

Eine Sache ist mir bei der story nicht ganz klar. Wie kann Diablo am Ende "für immer" vernichtet werden, wenn er bekanntlich bei einem normalen kill nach einiger Zeit wieder in der Hölle respawnt?


----------



## Mothman (18. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Eine Sache ist mir bei der story nicht ganz klar. Wie kann Diablo am Ende "für immer" vernichtet werden, wenn er bekanntlich bei einem normalen kill nach einiger Zeit wieder in der Hölle respawnt?





Spoiler



Indem man die Hölle zerstört! 



Ne, das ist nur nen Tipp von mir. Bin noch nicht durch.


----------



## Tut_Ench (19. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob dieser "item buff" ins fertige Spiel übernommen wurde? (töten von kleineren Bossgegnern bringt eine erhöhte Chance auf drops)


 
Das habe ich dazu gefunden.


> Nephalem Valor Buff
> The Nephalem valor buff is a system added to Diablo III to help  encourage players to play more of the game instead of resorting to boss  farming for items. The Nephalem valor buff will increase a player's  Magic Find for continually killing monsters.
> 
> The Nephalem Valor buff increases a player's Magic Find as well as increase the amount of loot drops from a boss.
> ...


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hmmm, erinnert mich an die Story von Cataclysm wo man die Elementare nur in ihrem jeweiligem Reich richtig töten kann


----------



## DarkSilencer (19. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ich versteh das iwie gerade nicht, kannste das mal idiotensicher übersetzen? Danke.
> 
> EDIT:
> Also sinngemäß versteh ich es nicht.^^
> ...


 

Das Schwert was der herr da gefunden hat brauch man für ein erfolg in der Oase im 2 Akt gibt es ein monster das musste damit vermöbeln ich weiß jetzt net genau wie der heißt steht aber unter Herausfoderungen für Akt 2 im Erfolgsmenü


----------



## Miniewee (19. Mai 2012)

Also was die Grafik angeht:
man sollte vlt noch erwähnen das Diablo3 in (3D /nvidia) Super Ultra Genial rüber kommt
Also ist echt krass habs in normal auf 3d durchgezockt dannach in 2D Nightmare und mit 3D wird die stimmung extrem dunkler die neben und spezial effecte sind einfach der hammer  ausserdem ist das abdunkeln durch die 3D brille nen sehr netter neben effect macht das spiel tatsächlich dunkler  könnt euch auch ne Sonnen Brille empfelen lol
hatte ich bis jetzt bei keinem anderen spiel kann echt sagen das Diablo3 in 3d doppel so gut rüberkommt  solltet ihr von pc games auch mal berücktsichtigen
Diablo lässt sich halt auch super in 3d spielen 
bei den meisten spielen irritiert 3d nur z.b wow ist nur zum rum trolln in 3D ;/


----------



## Miniewee (19. Mai 2012)

kann ich nochmal eben sagen das Diablo3 in 3d echt total fett rüber kommt? sollte man mal erwähnen :o


----------



## GHURU (19. Mai 2012)

Moin ich bin begeistert von Grafik, die Stimmung,geniale Soundeffekte,das einzige was mich traurig macht ist zu wenige Akte aber sie sind knackig im Alptraummodus ,richtig gut.
Danke an Blizzard ein geniales Werk


----------



## Prisco (19. Mai 2012)

Wenn man die positiven Kommentare hier liest, bekommt man echt Lust.

Aber 55 Euro? Muss das sein?


----------



## Zerth (19. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Das habe ich dazu gefunden.


 Ok, ab L60. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Zerth (19. Mai 2012)

Prisco schrieb:


> Wenn man die positiven Kommentare hier liest, bekommt man echt Lust.
> 
> Aber 55 Euro? Muss das sein?


 Gibts bei einigen Großketten billiger


----------



## Tut_Ench (19. Mai 2012)

Prisco schrieb:


> Wenn man die positiven Kommentare hier liest, bekommt man echt Lust.
> 
> Aber 55 Euro? Muss das sein?


 
Also ich habe schon länger nichtmehr soviel Spielspass und Langzeitmotivation für meine 55€ bekommen und wenn man ein Fan von Hack&Slay ist, gibt es auf absehbare Zeit sowieso keine Alternative.

...okok, Torchlight 2 kommt noch.


----------



## Batze (19. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon länger nichtmehr soviel Spielspass und Langzeitmotivation für meine 55€ bekommen......


 
Geht mir genauso. Also ich muss schon sehr sehr lange zurück blicken wo ich ein Spiel 5 Tage durchgesuchtet habe. 
Es macht einfach Mega Spaß und das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Mai 2012)

Prisco schrieb:


> Wenn man die positiven Kommentare hier liest, bekommt man echt Lust.
> Aber 55 Euro? Muss das sein?


 44 EUR bei Saturn, hier in Berlin am Releasetag.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Mai 2012)

Bei uns im Saturn war es teurer, allerdings ist es da nun auch für die nächste Zeit vergriffen, wie ich gestern am Rande mitbekam.

Gestern bin ich in der Oase angekommen und war wieder einmal sehr angetan von der Umgebung. Kleine Bachläufe, Wassermühlen, Zisternen...eine schöne Abwechslung zum staubigen Szenario zuvor.


----------



## egomoi (19. Mai 2012)

90€ für die CE; ich bereue es trotzdem nicht. Wenn ich doch endlich anfangen könnte;aber ich muss mich noch bis Mitte Juni gedulden. Vorfreude = schönste Freude .... :,-)

ps: Mitte Juni wird dann wohl keine Serverprobleme mehr geben, wenn ich dann meine D3 CE starte


----------



## candermind (19. Mai 2012)

leute gebt diablo ne gescheite wertung
so etwas wie portal 2 hat auch 95 bekommen udn diablo is echt en meisterwerk
bin jetzt akt 4 alptraum udn werde es danach nochmal im hell modus zocken
koop is das game sooo unschlagbar
also macht ne gescheite wertung, daiblo 3 hat es verdient DDD


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Mai 2012)

candermind schrieb:


> leute gebt diablo ne gescheite wertung
> so etwas wie portal 2 hat auch 95 bekommen udn diablo is echt en meisterwerk
> bin jetzt akt 4 alptraum udn werde es danach nochmal im hell modus zocken
> koop is das game sooo unschlagbar
> also macht ne gescheite wertung, daiblo 3 hat es verdient DDD


 Was hättest du denn gern? 75? 81?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Mai 2012)

akt 2 nightmare und nicht ein epic item bisher >:


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

Torchlight 2 ist das eindeutig bessere Spiel in meinen Augen. Die Technik ist besser, das Design, die Dynamik, und das sagt jemand, der als Grafikhure verschrien ist 

Es macht nunmal einen Unterschied ob ich als Künstler (Entwickler) mein Kunstwerk (Spiel) auf Toilettenpapier oder auf High Quality Zeichenpapier male. Blizzard hat sich für das Toilettenpapier entschieden.

Das Geheimlevel erachte ich als pure Provokation an alle Fans, die sich Sorgen um die Diablo Reihe gemacht haben. Damit beweisen sie, wie wichtig ihnen unsere Bedenken sind und dass sie schlicht unf scheissen! Wo ist nochmals das Toilettenpapier..

Fanboys.. hey gebt dem Spiel doch grad ne glatte 100, ihr reitet ja alle gern auf Hypes rum war mit Skyrim auch nicht anders. Viel zu hoch bewertet, zu hoch überbewertet.

Ihr hättet lieber mal einen Bericht über die Kickstarter Aktion von Grim Dawn gebracht, anstatt 100 Berichte über das zu unrecht hochgehypte "Call of Diablo".


----------



## simba572 (19. Mai 2012)

dir is schon klar, das torchlight aussieht wie league of legends? und du kommst hier mir besserer technik und dem disgn an.lol
konstruktive kritik ist das nicht, einfach nur hate.


----------



## z3ro22 (19. Mai 2012)

@Eidgenosse11

das game ist nicht mal raus,aber ist besser als diablo 3 na dann...


----------



## z3ro22 (19. Mai 2012)

wenn man das hier sieht könnte man denken DIABLO 3 ist ien totaler Fail.

http://www.amazon.de/Blizzard-Diablo-III-uncut/dp/B0041O5LNM/ref=sr_tr_sr_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337422563&sr=8-1

Echt Peinlich...


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Eidgenosse11
> 
> das game ist nicht mal raus,aber ist besser als diablo 3 na dann...


 
Du kannst dich für den Stress Test anmelden, ich hab die Beta angespielt. 

Home - Runic Games

Viel Spass!


----------



## simba572 (19. Mai 2012)

du bist bestimmt son werbeaccount von runic games


----------



## Possum (19. Mai 2012)

Finde das Spiel viel zu seicht, die Sprachausgabe klingt so als ob alle Beruhigungsmitel genommen haben, der Kampf ist (für mich) viel zu einfach. Nutze eine Hand, um die maus zu steuern und die andere, um meinen Kopf abzustützen, da ich sonst wohl einschlafen würde.

"auf Inferno ist es völlig anders" zieht hier nicht, da ich das gesamte Spiel im "langweilig"-Modus durchspielen muss, um den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen.

Bemerkung am Rande: Finde es auch schade, dass ich immer den Superguten Charakter spielen muss, der allen bedinungslos hilft. Hätte lieber einen verrückten, eigensüchtigen hexendoktor. doch stattdessen muss ich einen Paladin mit Holzmaske und Voodoopuppe spielen.

Und an alle Grafikhuren: Es gibt wohl nur die zwei zoomstufen, da jeder wohl sehen würde, wie unscharf die Texturen wirklich sind. Bei näherem Hinsehen sieht man, dass sie recht verschwommen sind. Und ja, ich spiele mit allen  Einstellungen auf maximum.

aktuell würde ich dem Spiel eine ca. 75% - 80% Wertung geben.


----------



## Shantakk (19. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Torchlight 2 ist das eindeutig bessere Spiel in meinen Augen. Die Technik ist besser, das Design, die Dynamik, und das sagt jemand, der als Grafikhure verschrien ist
> 
> Es macht nunmal einen Unterschied ob ich als Künstler (Entwickler) mein Kunstwerk (Spiel) auf Toilettenpapier oder auf High Quality Zeichenpapier male. Blizzard hat sich für das Toilettenpapier entschieden.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, ich kann bei solchen Sätzen garnicht soviel facepalmen wie ich eigentlich möchte! Aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinem " auf High Quality gezeichnetem Spiel" Torchlight, welches ja in DEINEN Augen einfach vieeeeeel besser ist obwohl es nichtmal released ist!

Unglaublich was man hier lesen muss!


----------



## golani79 (19. Mai 2012)

egomoi schrieb:


> 90€ für die CE; ich bereue es trotzdem nicht. Wenn ich doch endlich anfangen könnte;aber ich muss mich noch bis Mitte Juni gedulden. Vorfreude = schönste Freude .... :,-)
> 
> ps: Mitte Juni wird dann wohl keine Serverprobleme mehr geben, wenn ich dann meine D3 CE starte


 
wtf oO .. läuft doch alles ohne Probleme jetzt.



Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> ...



Irgendwie scheinst du nur anderen das Spiel miesmachen zu wollen bzw. es generell runterzuziehen. 
Deine Posts sind nur noch langweilig und nervig und so wirkliche Argumente scheinst du ja auch nicht zu haben. 

Nur weil *dir* etwas nicht gefällt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es generell schlecht ist. 
Siehe dein toller Toilettenpapiervergleich ... 

Außerdem wenn du das schon so betrachtest - es kommt nicht wirklich auf das Material an. Weil gute Künstler auch mit schlechten Materialien tolle Werke produzieren können.

So, und jetzt ab auf /ignore mit dir, damit ich mir deine Trollposts nicht mehr länger antun muss.
Adios!


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

simba572 schrieb:


> du bist bestimmt son werbeaccount von runic games



hehe, nein, mein Favorit ist immer noch Grim Dawn, und was ich von Lineage Eternal gesehen habe ist auch ganz toll. Viele Scripts zwar, aber die Asiaten habens wieder mal drauf. Wenn nur nicht immer diese übertriebenen Waffen wären 

Torchlight 2 erinnert mich einfach mehr an die Diablo Serie als Diablo selbst. Fehlende Charakterskillung, absolut schlechte Grafik, schlechte Inszenierung (ja, die Charakter wirken desinteressiert), Quest Standardkost, keine Inszenierungen per Cutszenes usw.

Nun mir solls egal sein, in Zukunft warten so viele gute Spiele auf uns, ich bin sicher Diablo 3 wird ziemlich schnell in Vergessenheit geraten, wäre da nicht der Name.. 

Richtig schade, was man uns alten eingesessenen Diablo Fans mit dem Spiel angetan hat


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

Shantakk schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann bei solchen Sätzen garnicht soviel facepalmen wie ich eigentlich möchte! Aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit deinem " auf High Quality gezeichnetem Spiel" Torchlight, welches ja in DEINEN Augen einfach vieeeeeel besser ist obwohl es nichtmal released ist!
> 
> Unglaublich was man hier lesen muss!



Hallo? Liest du eigentlich auch fertig? Torchlight 2 ist anspielbar!


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

Außerdem wenn du das schon so betrachtest - es kommt nicht wirklich auf das Material an. Weil gute Künstler auch mit schlechten Materialien tolle Werke produzieren können.

Ja.. bei einem Indie Entwickler verzeihe ich das.. Bei einem Milliardenschweren Unternehmen, dessen Franchise die ganze Welt heissersehnt erwartet, ist das unentschuldbar! Ist ja nur meine Meinung reg dich ab


----------



## Shantakk (19. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Hallo? Liest du eigentlich auch fertig? Torchlight 2 ist anspielbar!



Dir ist klar das Release etwas anderes ist als eine Beta oder? Anscheinend nicht....

Und bitte lass doch die anderen mit D3 ihre Freude haben und geh in den entsprechenden Torchlight Thread. Das Spiel mag ja gut sein, nur musst du nicht auf Teufel komm raus den anderen DEINE Meinung aufzwingen. Zu lesen was du hier schreibt ist leider extrem anstregend und wenig zielfördernd....


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

Was mir vor allem sauer aufstösst ist wie man die Konsumenten behandelt.. Das ist überhaupt der Stein des Anstosses! Siehe geheimes Level, Aussagen von wegen Geld langt nicht für Server usw.

Wenn ich das nur schon höre.. Ich bin Netzwerkspezialist und habe jahrelang als Administrator Serverfarmen betreut, bevor ich in die Entwicklung gewechselt habe. Sorry aber verarscht euch selber..


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

Shantakk schrieb:


> Dir ist klar das Release etwas anderes ist als eine Beta oder? Anscheinend nicht....
> 
> Und bitte lass doch die anderen mit D3 ihre Freude haben und geh in den entsprechenden Torchlight Thread. Das Spiel mag ja gut sein, nur musst du nicht auf Teufel komm raus den anderen DEINE Meinung aufzwingen. Zu lesen was du hier schreibt ist leider extrem anstregend und wenig zielfördernd....


 
Kein Problem. Viel Spass dir noch ob mit Torchlight 2 oder Diablo.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Torchlight 2 ist das eindeutig bessere Spiel in meinen Augen. Die Technik ist besser,


 
Hm. Is klar. Ich wäre dir außerdem dankbar, wenn du es langsam mal mit der Werbung für Grim Dawn bleiben lässt. Wir wollen hier eigentlich über Diablo reden.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Hm. Is klar. Ich wäre dir außerdem dankbar, wenn du es langsam mal mit der Werbung für Grim Dawn bleiben lässt. Wir wollen hier eigentlich über Diablo reden.



Du meinst wie in den letzten 1000 Threads und Berichten auch schon?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Du meinst wie in den letzten 1000 Threads und Berichten auch schon?


 Ja. Bitte lass es gut sein. Du nervst.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (19. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ja. Bitte lass es gut sein. Du nervst.



Wenn Freiheit etwas bedeutet, dann dies, die Meinung kundzutun, und sei sie noch so unbeliebt. Ich schreib rein soviel ich will und wies mir passt, ansonsten könnt ihr mich gern blocken


----------



## Shantakk (19. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Wenn Freiheit etwas bedeutet, dann dies, die Meinung kundzutun, und sei sie noch so unbeliebt. Ich schreib rein soviel ich will und wies mir passt, ansonsten könnt ihr mich gern blocken


 
Du hast deine Meinung doch schon 100mal in diesem Thread abgelassen! Inzwischen hat es wohl JEDER freiwillig oder eben unfreiwillig verstanden, dass Du Diablo 3 scheiße findest und Torhclight und co. ja viel geiler sind! 

Das es jetzt also alle wissen, verschone uns doch weiterhin mit Deiner Meinung, danke!


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wir wollen hier eigentlich über Diablo reden.


Darüber kann man auch nicht genug reden. In Akt 3 geht wirklich die Post ab, Gemetzel ohne Ende 
Der Tod ist rot! Nehmt dies, ihr dreckigen Schergen Azmodans!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Mai 2012)

Bin jetzt im 3. Akt (normal) von D3 (ja.. ich bin von der etwas langsameren Sorte ^^) und muss sagen, dass mir das Spiel bisher super gefällt. War im Prinzip genau das was ich erwartet habe. Als langjähriger Spieler von D2 gibt es natürlich auch Dinge an die man sich erst gewöhnen muss. Aber insgesamt finde ich die Neuerungen sinnvoll. Es wird gar nicht erst probiert ein komplett neues Spielprinzip zu schaffen oder riesen Änderungen einzubauen. 
D3 ist eindeutig ein Diablo, dass es schafft diese großartige Atmosphäre wieder zu erzeugen und den Spieler immer weiter zu motivieren 

Über die anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten mit den Servern habe ich mich natürlich auch geärgert. Blizzard wusste was auf sie zukommt und hat sich nicht ausreichend darauf vorbereitet. Aber ab Mittwoch nachmittag lief dann ja alles glatt ... von daher, Schwamm drüber.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Wenn Freiheit etwas bedeutet, dann dies, die Meinung kundzutun, und sei sie noch so unbeliebt. Ich schreib rein soviel ich will und wies mir passt, ansonsten könnt ihr mich gern blocken






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vielleicht hat eidgenosse12 ja mehr zu sagen, als sein vorgänger.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Darüber kann man auch nicht genug reden. In Akt 3 geht wirklich die Post ab, Gemetzel ohne Ende
> Der Tod ist rot! Nehmt dies, ihr dreckigen Schergen Azmodans!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kann der Dämonenjäger was? Ich hab nen Monk angefangen und der pflügt durch größte Gegnermassen einfach nur so durch. herrlich


----------



## Felix Schuetz (19. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Kann der Dämonenjäger was? Ich hab nen Monk angefangen und der pflügt durch größte Gegnermassen einfach nur so durch. herrlich


 Die können alle was.


----------



## z3ro22 (19. Mai 2012)

jetzt kommt auch noch Lineage Eternal rein wird ja immer besser....

mal sehen was noch als Vergleich herhalten muss.

ich für mein teil bin kein HCGamer arbeite in einer 40 Std Woche von daher Reicht mir D3 im M Mode locker.

Was hier manche Leute Weinen....das sind in meinen Augen NERDS ganz Ehrlich.


----------



## Thethingagain (19. Mai 2012)

Also mir taugt's! Habs einmal auf Normal mit dem Barbar durch und ich muss sagen - Akt 1 führt schön rein, Akt 2 zieht sich ein wenig Akt  ist eine unglaubliche Steigerung und Akt 4 hat mich von den Socken gehauen! Einzig der Endfight war mir fast zu leicht - oder ich hab die Skills schon so gut kombiniert  Hab zum Glück erst ab dem 2. Tag angefangen und hatte bis jetz erst 1x einen Serverdisconnect - Login war bei mir immer möglich... Bin happy


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Mai 2012)

ich würd diablo 3 faire 87% geben nach 40h  nightmare akt 3 (immernoch zu einfach) aber vllt ist mein barbar auch einfach nur zu gut equipped ;s


----------



## Mothman (19. Mai 2012)

Also nachdem ich mit meinem Barbar schon weit im vierten Akt war und irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig zufrieden mit ihm war, hab ich noch mal mit einer Hexendoktorin angefangen. Und ich muss sagen, die Lady haut richtig rein. Coole Skills und bisher ballert die alles in Sekunden weg, was ihr vor die Augen kommt. 
Aber sie profitiert natürlich auch von der Ausrüstung usw. , die der Barbar vorher schon eingesammelt und in der Beutetruhe verstaut hat. 

Hexendoktor kann ich bisher empfehlen, wenn man darauf steht eine kleine Privatarmee aus Monstern hinter sich her zu ziehen.


----------



## z3ro22 (19. Mai 2012)

nach 40h nightmare akt 3

wenn ich das schon lese...


----------



## Zerth (19. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Torchlight 2 ist das eindeutig bessere Spiel in meinen Augen.


 Haters gona hate .. 

Spiel D3 erstmal, dann reden wir weiter. Die Grafik sieht in Bewegung gut aus, ist stimmig und extrem schnell.


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Mai 2012)

was mir am Spiel nach fast 27 Stunden Spielzeit nicht gefällt:

- Grafik zu bunt, zu comic, zu warcraft. Ich kann damit leben, aber ein etwas dreckiger, urzeitlicher Look wie im zweiten wäre einfach besser.
- Leichen verschwinden zu schnell. In D2 stand ich oft in richtigen Matschbergen an toten Gegnern, die auch ne ganze Weile dort blieben. Mag nicht megawichtig sein, aber ich fands geil^^
- Skilltrees. Wurde ja wunderschön von den drei Redis im Video schon erwähnt - man kann sich nicht verskillen, man schaltet einfach nacheinander alles frei und wählt aus...zu wenig in meinen Augen.
- Steuerung. Ja. Ich verknote mir echt die Finger der linken Hand, um die Tasten irgendwie zu drücken, ohne aber ne falsche zu erwischen. Blizzard hat mal das Xbox Pad erwähnt, und die leichtere Steuerung damit - würde ich testen wenn das irgendwann geht.
- das Auktionshaus macht vieles zu leicht. Man kriegt tonnenweise seltene Gegenstände zu guten Preisen dort, auch Edelsteine etc. Dadurch sinkt die Sammelwut etwas. Klar, man muss es nicht benutzen, aber wenn man die Möglichkeit hat und es erstmal kennengelernt hat, fällt es schwer, es wegzulassen.
- Die Levels purzeln zu schnell. Hatte den Eindruck bei D1 hat das viel länger gedauert.

so, ich glaub das wars erstmal^^ Hatte ein paar kleinere Lags gelegentlich, aber die waren so selten, das führe ich nicht als negativ auf.


----------



## Zerth (19. Mai 2012)

Nach Albtraum und ein paar angespielten Chars mein Fazit 

+ Skillsystem erstklassig, duzende verschiedene Taktiken und Spielweisen möglich 
+ Grafik stimmig und detailreich 
+ superschnelle engine 
+ B-net Einbindung perfekt 
+ Keine überflüssigen Spielelemente, alles fügt sich perfekt zusammen 

- Normal ab Akt 2 zu leicht, sterben fast nicht möglich. Alptraum D3 entspricht eher D2 Normal 
- Schauplätze fast identisch mit D2 
- Klassen grundsätzlich recht ähnlich wie D2 
- Story vorhersehbar (Tyrael hat sein Hirn vermutlich auch im Himmel vergessen) 
- Akt 4 ist mir optisch zu ähnlich mit Caldeum aus Akt 2 

Aber das ist Jammern auf hohem Niveau. Letztendlich ist bei einem Hack&slay Skillsystem, Items und gameplay entscheident. Ich glaube nicht, das ein anderes Spiel in absehbarer Zeit dieses Qualitätsniveau erreichen kann.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Mai 2012)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> nach 40h nightmare akt 3
> 
> wenn ich das schon lese...


 
ja ich hab mir zeit gelassen und noch paar diablo farmruns im coop gemacht


----------



## Zerth (19. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> - Skilltrees. Wurde ja wunderschön von den drei Redis im Video schon erwähnt - man kann sich nicht verskillen, man schaltet einfach nacheinander alles frei und wählt aus...zu wenig in meinen Augen.


 Das sehe ich genau anders, das Skillsystem ist für mich das größte Plus an D3. Wozu dient ein Skilltree überhaupt? Ich habe eine bestimmte Vorstellung, zB. Frostmage. Dann besorge ich mir die perfekte Skillung aus dem Forum und setze die Punkte entsprechend. Am Ende läuft sowieso jeder mit der selben Skillung herum, der Skilltree wird letztendlich völlig überflüssig. Das hat auch Blizzard erkannt und den Skilltree in D3 und WoW eingestampft, was ich sehr mutig finde! 

Die beliebige Kombination von Skills erlaubt dagegen freies Experimentieren und macht saumässig Spass.


----------



## Mothman (19. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Die beliebige Kombination von Skills erlaubt dagegen freies Experimentieren und macht saumässig Spass.


Jup. Und hat darüber hinaus auch etwas Taktisches. 
Ich finds super, wenn man neue Runen für Skills freischaltet und die dann ausprobieren kann. Bei Nichtgefallen wechselt man einfach wieder zurück. Simpel aber genial.


----------



## golani79 (19. Mai 2012)

Hatte beim Boss in Akt 2 Probleme mit meinem Hexendoktor - hab dann ein wenig an meiner Skillung rumgespielt und siehe da, funzt.

Finde das System persönlich auch cool, da man sich einfach auf verschiedene Gegebenheiten anpassen kann und nicht starr in eine Richtung gedrängt wird.

Mittlerweile bin ich Level 28 und der Hexendoktor geht schon ganz gut ab, was den Schaden betrifft 
Defensiv ist er halt nicht so krass unterwegs wenn man auf Schaden skillt, aber muss man halt mit Liveleech arbeiten. Wobei ab und zu wars schon ganz schön brenzlig aber bisher gefällt mir die aktuelle Skillung recht gut.


----------



## candermind (19. Mai 2012)

91 punkte nur??
was is denn das für ne schweinerei (((
und poral 2 gebt ihr 95 punkte oder was?
diablo ist ein meisterwerk, das verdient en paar punkte mehr finde ich PP


----------



## Tut_Ench (19. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Jup. Und hat darüber hinaus auch etwas Taktisches.
> Ich finds super, wenn man neue Runen für Skills freischaltet und die dann ausprobieren kann. Bei Nichtgefallen wechselt man einfach wieder zurück. Simpel aber genial.


 
Dem kann ich nru zustimmen, besodners weil manche Runen bei manchen Klassen ja völlig neue Skills erzeugen (Besonders beim Hexendoktor), die man völlig anders einsetzen kann/muss, als den Grundskill.


----------



## LostHero (19. Mai 2012)

Finde die Grafik mehr als angemessen und kann auch die "wow-style" Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen. Habe fast 4 Jahre WoW gespielt und ich finde absolut nicht, dass Diablo 3 wie WoW aussieht oO.

Bin jetzt nach 9 std played mitm Witch Doctor in Akt 2 angekommen und bis jetzt (von den massiven lag/serverproblemen die ich noch immer habe mal abgesehen) durchweg zufrieden.
Es ist ganz einfach ein Diablo. Punkt aus ende. Es spielt sich wie man es von Diablo 2 gewohnt ist und hat ein paar sinnvolle vereinfachende neuereungen plus zeitgemäßere optik erhalten.

Mal schauen wies in ein paar wochen/monaten is wenn man im high level content items farmt, aber der weg dorthin ist bis jetzt sehr positiv.


Nur den neuen Cow-Level find ich unter aller sau. Bin ich richtig enttäuscht von. Was soll son ingame LSD-Tripp? Wenigstens is der Kuhkönig am Eingang noch halbwegs lustig...


Edit:
kann mir nich erklären wieso der Hexendoktor nur auf 11% kommt, find den richtig gut (okay, habe in Diablo 2 auch als Necro gespielt...). Spiele den sehr Petlastig also als Zombiemeister und spamme explodierende Kröten in die gegner.
Damit mäht man binnen Sekunden ganze Horden nieder ohne selbst auch nur 1x schaden zu erleiden, gefällt mir durchaus


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (19. Mai 2012)

candermind schrieb:


> 91 punkte nur??
> was is denn das für ne schweinerei (((
> und poral 2 gebt ihr 95 punkte oder was?
> diablo ist ein meisterwerk, das verdient en paar punkte mehr finde ich PP


 
Zum einen ist das wieder der Vergleich von zwei komplett unterschiedlichen Spielen und zum anderen, hat Portal 2 (mMn) das Mehr an Punkten deswegen verdient, weil es tatsächlich mal ein Spiel ist, dass das oft gewünschte Wort "Kunst" tatsächlich wiederspiegelt. Portal ist einfach innovativ, fördert logisches Denken (damit sogar pädagogisch wertvoll!) und nahezu gänzlich gewaltfrei.

Diablo III dagegen ist ein typisches Hack & Slay, das nahezu alles richtig macht, aber Innovationen oder ein ansatzweise bildender Aspekt fehlt ihm gänzlich.
91% ist eine Wertungsnote, mit der ich mich anfreunden kann. Die fehlenden 9% machen für mich persönlich das zeitintensive Nutzen von Heiltränken (nervt mich tierisch, dass man da eine Wartezeit eingebaut hat) sowie der fehlende Offline-Modus aus.

Ok, die Charakterauswahl reduziert sich bei mir auf 3 (Zauberer, Barbar, Dämonenjäger), da ich mit dem Urwaldkerl und nem Mönch einfach nix anfangen kann. Hier hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass man vor allem den Totenbeschwörer aus dem zweiten Teil erhält und als Nr. 5 vielleicht ... KA (Paladin bei D2 mochte ich auch nicht).

Aber ansonsten gibt es mMn nix an dem Spiel auszusetzen. Die Idee mit dem Pony-Level finde ich genial. Werde ich beim zweiten Durchspielen auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Schöne Idee...


----------



## HMCpretender (19. Mai 2012)

Ich sag mal so:

Ohne Skilltrees hätte ich Diablo 2 vermutlich einmal durchgespielt und dann liegen gelassen. So ging es mir schließlich auch mit Diablo 1  - und damals war das Spielprinzip noch neu.


----------



## Sirius89 (19. Mai 2012)

Manche Leute hier..........."NUR 91 Punkte mimiimi?"Fanboy Geblubber.Kommt ma klar,91 is ne gute Wertung,meiner Meinung sogar zu hoch obwohl ich das Spiel richtig gut finde aber es mangelt z.B noch in D3 Battle.net features.Der Chat sieht aus wie ausn 90ern,keine Lobbys wo man die Chars sieht usw.


----------



## powermax90 (19. Mai 2012)

die Grafik ist stimmig und wirkt oft wie ein gemaltes Gemälde was die Spielwelt noch viel schöner wirken lässt. Es gibt auch überall so viele Details zu entdecken. Gameplay top!


----------



## golani79 (19. Mai 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Ok, die Charakterauswahl reduziert sich bei mir auf 3 (Zauberer, Barbar, Dämonenjäger), da ich mit dem Urwaldkerl und nem Mönch einfach nix anfangen kann. Hier hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass man vor allem den Totenbeschwörer aus dem zweiten Teil erhält und als Nr. 5 vielleicht ... KA (Paladin bei D2 mochte ich auch nicht).


 
Könntest dem "Urwaldkerl" ne Chance geben - der spielt sich doch ein wenig necrolastig


----------



## LikeMe (19. Mai 2012)

Oh man... alle schon am zocken und mein D3
ist trotz vorbestellung immernoch nicht da ---___---


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Mai 2012)

LikeMe schrieb:


> Oh man... alle schon am zocken und mein D3
> ist trotz vorbestellung immernoch nicht da ---___---


 
Oo

Wo hast Du es denn bestellt? Schon mal dort nachgefragt, warum es noch nicht da ist?


----------



## Batze (19. Mai 2012)

@Eidgenosse11

So langsam wissen wir ja das du ein Diablo Hater bist. Es recht so langsam mit deinen unqualifizierten Aussagen.
Man muss kein Fan das Spiels sein, das erwartet auch niemand, aber deine Aussagen sind einfach nur Dumm.


----------



## tomjane7 (19. Mai 2012)

Überbewertet. 
Ohne bindende Entscheidungen bzgl. der Charakterentwicklung macht das eine Zeit lang Spaß, aber letztendlich fällt dadurch eine Motivation weg, den perfekt hochgezüchteten Charakter zu definieren und am Ende fest zu "haben".
Vlt. wäre ein Skilltree wie in D2 mit einer neuen Option, bei bestimmten Lehrern gegen extrem viel Gold reskillen zu können, um schlechte Punkteverteilungen korrigieren zu können, besser gewesen.
Grafik ist super, aber die Ränder um gewählte Gegner sind sehr unschön, und letztlich war auch der düstere erste Teil atmosphärischer. So könnten viele Schauplätze direkt aus den Forgotten Realms stammen, was sicher nichts Negatives ist, aber auch nicht das, was ich von einem Diablo will.


----------



## Arkadon (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde das Spiel ganz ok,Aber (obwohl ich sonst nicht so auf Grafik achte) finde ich die Gestaltung der Spiel Figuren schon fast eine Frechheit.
Die Grafik des eigenen Chars im Charakter Auswahl Fenster und im Spiel ist ja (meine Meinung) eine Beleidigung im Jahr 2012.
Sowas extrem undetalliertes hab ich zuletzt auf der PS1 gesehen.
Da fummeln Sie 6 Jahre an nem spiel rum und die eigene spiel Figur sieht aus wie ein Klumpen Farbe...und das von so einem Großen Studio...pfuuuii


----------



## billy336 (19. Mai 2012)

Arkadon schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Spiel ganz ok,Aber (obwohl ich sonst nicht so auf Grafik achte) finde ich die Gestaltung der Spiel Figuren schon fast eine Frechheit.
> Die Grafik des eigenen Chars im Charakter Auswahl Fenster und im Spiel ist ja (meine Meinung) eine Beleidigung im Jahr 2012.
> Sowas extrem undetalliertes hab ich zuletzt auf der PS1 gesehen.
> Da fummeln Sie 6 Jahre an nem spiel rum und die eigene spiel Figur sieht aus wie ein Klumpen Farbe...und das von so einem Großen Studio...pfuuuii


 
wenn die charaktere detailierter wären, bräuchte es mehr leistung und würde somit automatisch einen geringeren kundenkreis ansprechen. 

ich find die grafik von screens und video gut, habe das spiel allerdings noch nicht. werde es mir ende des monats aber zulegen


----------



## smooth1980 (19. Mai 2012)

91% ? WTF , Objektiv ist in meinen Augen was anderes. Allein nacht der Weekend Beta hätte ich persönlich nicht mehr wie 70 vergeben. Aber steht ja "Diablo" drauf das kann man ja nicht unter 90 bewerten sonst dreht BLIZZ......................................... 
Schon allein grafisch ist es eine Frechheit hoch 3. Was bitte hat da so lange gedauert ?
Unverständlich.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> 91% ? WTF , Objektiv ist in meinen Augen was anderes. Allein nacht der Weekend Beta hätte ich persönlich nicht mehr wie 70 vergeben. Aber steht ja "Diablo" das kann man ja nicht unter 90 bewerten sonst dreht BLIZZ.........................................


 
ah ja
und weil das Blizzard ist muss man das auch nicht mehr so exorbitant begründen . . .


----------



## smooth1980 (19. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja
> und weil das Blizzard ist muss man das auch nicht mehr so exorbitant begründen . . .



Genau.
Das Game ist mir persönlich nicht mal 10 Euro wert nachdem was Ich selber gespielt habe und auch gesehen hatte in diversen TestVideos.Einfach nur ein schlechter Witz sowas 2012 aufn Markt zu rotzen. 
Fanboys sehen das natürlich anders und empfinden diesen Titel als den heiligen Gral der Action-RPGs.


----------



## Mothman (19. Mai 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Das Game ist mir persönlich nicht mal 10 Euro wert nachdem was Ich selber gespielt habe und auch gesehen hatte in diversen TestVideos.Einfach nur ein schlechter Witz sowas 2012 aufn Markt zu rotzen.


Das Spiel wurde sicher nicht hingerotzt.
Da steckt enorm viel Liebe drin, das merkt man, wenn man es ne Weile spielt.


----------



## Possum (19. Mai 2012)

Perönlich finde ich jede Wertung über 82% übertrieben, allerdings sollte es auch nicht unterhalb der 80% Wertung liegen. Ohne das Wort "Diablo" wäre ein nur guter Klon.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Das Game ist mir persönlich nicht mal 10 Euro wert nachdem was Ich selber gespielt habe und auch gesehen hatte in diversen TestVideos.Einfach nur ein schlechter Witz sowas 2012 aufn Markt zu rotzen.
> Fanboys sehen das natürlich anders und empfinden diesen Titel als den heiligen Gral der Action-RPGs.


 
äh ja
Glückwunsch, du kannst dich damit als Anti-Fanboy betiteln *facepalm*

Junge, du merkst aber schon noch was für einen Blödsinn du da schreibst, oder?
Ansonsten Daumen hoch das objektiv ein Spiel bewerten kannst ohne es gespielt zu haben und auch jeder der natürlich nicht das was da eine Meinung nennst auch natürlich ein Fanboy ist und nur wenn man so edgy Dagegen ist richtig liegt


----------



## smooth1980 (19. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> äh ja
> Glückwunsch, du kannst dich damit als Anti-Fanboy betiteln *facepalm*
> 
> Junge, du merkst aber schon noch was für einen Blödsinn du da schreibst, oder?
> Ansonsten Daumen hoch das objektiv ein Spiel bewerten kannst ohne es gespielt zu haben und auch jeder der natürlich nicht das was da eine Meinung nennst auch natürlich ein Fanboy ist und nur wenn man so edgy Dagegen ist richtig liegt



Deswegen sagte Ich ja das ein Fanboy wie du es wie den heiligen Gral behandeln werden.
Viel Spaß mit Diablo 3 trotzdem noch.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Deswegen sagte Ich ja das ein Fanboy wie du es wie den heiligen Gral behandeln werden.
> Viel Spaß mit Diablo 3 trotzdem noch.


 
ahja, natürlich merken Anti-Hipster es nicht was die für einen Blödsinn schreiben, was will man erwarten

Aber he, da du so viel Intelligenter bist und so ein Spiel nicht spielen muss, schreib doch mal einen Lesertest


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (19. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> äh ja
> Glückwunsch, du kannst dich damit als Anti-Fanboy betiteln *facepalm*
> 
> Junge, du merkst aber schon noch was für einen Blödsinn du da schreibst, oder?
> Ansonsten Daumen hoch das objektiv ein Spiel bewerten kannst ohne es gespielt zu haben und auch jeder der natürlich nicht das was da eine Meinung nennst auch natürlich ein Fanboy ist und nur wenn man so edgy Dagegen ist richtig liegt


 
Gut zusammengefasst  
Leute die es gespielt haben und es mögen sind fanboys und Leute, die ihr Wissen aus 12 minütigen Youtubevideos haben Kritiker. *facepalm*
Wir sind ja auch schon ein paar mal aneinander geraten,wir sind nixht oft einer Meinung, trotzdem bewundere ich diene Ausdauer, dass du immer wieder mit solch unverbesserlichen Leuten diskutierst...


----------



## keth (19. Mai 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Das Game ist mir persönlich nicht mal 10 Euro wert nachdem was Ich selber gespielt habe und auch gesehen hatte in diversen TestVideos.Einfach nur ein schlechter Witz sowas 2012 aufn Markt zu rotzen.
> Fanboys sehen das natürlich anders und empfinden diesen Titel als den heiligen Gral der Action-RPGs.


 
Aaaaaaaalso:

1. Bitte lerne die deutsche Rechtschreibung; deine schriftliche Darstellung erzeugt Schmerzen.

2. Urteile über unbekannte Sachverhalte abzugeben, lässt dich nicht gewitzt, sondern sehr dumm und unreif aussehen.

3. Du magst dieses Spiel nicht? Schön für dich. Ich mag Call of Duty nicht. (schön für mich)

4. Bitte poste hier erst wieder, wenn du nachweisen kannst, dass eine reale, lebende Person deine Meinung interessiert.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. Mai 2012)

Der erste hat bereits solo (!) Inferno geschafft:

http://www.diablofans.com/topic/42866-i-beat-diablo-inferno-solo/


----------



## Mancubus (19. Mai 2012)

91% - eine verdiente Wertung von PCGames!

Ich kann die Leute die unter 90% werten, absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

Diablo3 ist ein Meisterwerk!


----------



## Dentagad (19. Mai 2012)

Yep D3 ist wahrlich ein Meisterwerk. Das Spiel ist einfach wie gewohnt von Blizzard "rund" vom Gameplay her.
B-net verbesserungen und anderes sind natürlich wünschenswert aber mindern bei mir nicht den Spielspass.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. Mai 2012)

91 %? Wieviel hat denn dann Diablo 2 damals bekommen? 96 %?


----------



## onaccdesaster (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich nenne jetzt ein 4 Jahre altes Spiel das um Längen besser ist und auch keinen Account- und Onlinezwang hat: SACRED 2
Hat eine riesige Spielwelt, gute Quests, ein tolles Skillsystem, Combos und den Sacred-Flair!
Ok, Sacred 2 mag lange Laufwege haben und auch nach Patches noch ein paar Bugs aber keine spielstörenden.
Der Titel von Ascaron ist ein Mammut-Projekt gegenüber diesem 4 Jahre jüngeren Titel von Blizzard.
Auch die Grafik ist in Sacred 2 schöner anzusehen. Will nicht sagen das die Grafik in Diablo 3 schlecht ist 
aber für den 3ten Teil eines erfolgreichen Titels zu mau!

Ich habe eingesehen das es nichts mehr bringt andere dazu zu bewegen diesen Online- und Accountzwang zu boykottieren denn 
diese Leute haben sich entschieden und sind schuld das wir ehrlichen Käufer und Zocker jetzt in unserer "digitalen Freiheit" eingeschränkt werden und alles unter dem Deckmantel des Kopierschutzes. Es ist nur die Profitgier für das der Online- und Accountzwang steht. Der Gebrauchtspielemarkt ist sogut wie vernichtet!

Ich für meinen Teil halte mich von Firmen wie Blizzard, Ubisoft und EA fern. Die verdienen keinen Cent mehr an mir. Spiele wieder alte Spiele wie Sacred, Sacred 2 und C+C die immer noch Spass machen und auch auf Win 7 laufen.

lasst euch schön verkohlen

Grüße


----------



## keth (19. Mai 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nenne jetzt ein 4 Jahre altes Spiel das um Längen besser ist und auch keinen Account- und Onlinezwang hat: SACRED 2
> Hat eine riesige Spielwelt, gute Quests, ein tolles Skillsystem, Combos und den Sacred-Flair!
> ...



Ich habe mir die Gold-Edition von Sacred 2 damals für 40€ geholt und habe es sehr bereut. Die Grafik ist zwar polygonreich und mit hochauflösenderen Texturen, aber quietschbunt und laaaaaaaaaangweilig, weil furchtbar steril. Ebenso langweilig ist die Story: noch beim Endgegner hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Geschichte irgendwie noch nicht begonnen hat. Die Welt ist riesig, aber es gibt keine Motivation, sie zu erkunden. Die Atmosphäre ist faktisch nicht vorhanden, und was als "humorig" gelten sollte, entlockte mir nicht einmal ein müdes Grinsen. Und ich war großer Blind Guardian-Fan. Ich habe dieses Spiel kein zweites Mal durchgespielt.

Nein, Sacred 2 war wie ein ungewürztes Filet vom Kobe-Rind: eigentlich sehr hochwertig, aber wahnsinnig fad.
Sogar Diablo 2 schlägt Sacred 2 um Welten. Und wozu Mammut-Projekte, wenn sie unausgereift sind?


----------



## Vordack (19. Mai 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Yep D3 ist wahrlich ein Meisterwerk. Das Spiel ist einfach wie gewohnt von Blizzard "rund" vom Gameplay her.
> B-net verbesserungen und anderes sind natürlich wünschenswert aber mindern bei mir nicht den Spielspass.


 
Yep.

Bin jetzt mit 2 Chars mit Akt 2 durch (normal). ALLE Klassen bringen sau Laune und alles stimmt. Blizzard halt. Unabhängig von Online Zwang und Co. würde ich dem Spiel auch 90-95% geben.


----------



## Zerth (19. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Der erste hat bereits solo (!) Inferno geschafft:
> 
> I beat Diablo (Inferno) Solo! - Diablo III General Discussion - Diablo Discussion and Community Forums - DiabloFans.com


 Mit Mage dürfte das solo noch verhältnismässig einfach sein. Hydra ist da enorm hilfreich.


----------



## homer1 (20. Mai 2012)

Postitiv ist die Atmosphäre, Synchro und Zwischensequenzen.
Beim ersten durchspielen ist es viel zu einfach, alles ist wie austauschbar. Ich denke das wir hier WoW 2.0 vor uns haben. Sorry das ganze wirkt wie ein WoW light auf mich.
Niemals wekelt Blizzard hier schon x Jahre daran. Früher hätten die niemals so ein Spiel veröffentlicht.
Die Wertungen sind einfach überzogen !
Warum befindet sich dieses Indentifizieren noch im Spiel ? was soll der quatsch mit rechtsklick ? hätte man sich komplett sparen können oder wie früher durch einen Händler bzw. früher Cain oder durch Rollen. Aber so ? was soll das ?
Für mich ist das ganze wie ein Essen bei McDonalds. Nicht gut aber auch nicht schlecht. Man isst es weil man schnell eine Sättigung möchte aber erwartet kein Gourmet Menü.
So ist Diablo 3 
Es ist da, man spielt es und es macht auch für Zwischendurch Spaß. Wie Angry Birds oder all die anderen Casual Games.
Aber es ist kein wirklich tolles Spiel. Es ist alles austauschbar. Viele Dinge die die Magazine in anderen Spielen kritisiert haben wie in Titan Quests wo es keine Nebenquests gab werden hier nicht erwähnt.
Aber bitte wo hat Diablo 3 Nebenquests ? Sicher sind welche vorhanden, diese kann ich aber an einer Hand abzählen.
Naja aber es steht halt Blizzard drauf.
Viel Spaß allen WoW light spielern und lasst es Euch beim goldenen M schmecken.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

homer1 schrieb:


> Postitiv ist die Atmosphäre, Synchro und Zwischensequenzen.
> Beim ersten durchspielen ist es viel zu einfach, alles ist wie austauschbar. Ich denke das wir hier WoW 2.0 vor uns haben. Sorry das


 
bei dem Punkt muss man aber schonmal doch deutlich Fragen:
Warum drehst dann nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf? 
Denn so wie das schreibst klingt das als gäbe es nur einen


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei dem Punkt muss man aber schonmal doch deutlich Fragen:
> Warum drehst dann nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf?
> Denn so wie das schreibst klingt das als gäbe es nur einen


 Naja, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, muss man das Spiel erst auf "Normal" beenden, bevor man mit dem nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad weiter machen kann.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (20. Mai 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nenne jetzt ein 4 Jahre altes Spiel das um Längen besser ist und auch keinen Account- und Onlinezwang hat: SACRED 2
> Hat eine riesige Spielwelt, gute Quests, ein tolles Skillsystem, Combos und den Sacred-Flair!
> ...



Du sagst es!


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (20. Mai 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> 91% ? WTF , Objektiv ist in meinen Augen was anderes. Allein nacht der Weekend Beta hätte ich persönlich nicht mehr wie 70 vergeben. Aber steht ja "Diablo" drauf das kann man ja nicht unter 90 bewerten sonst dreht BLIZZ.........................................
> Schon allein grafisch ist es eine Frechheit hoch 3. Was bitte hat da so lange gedauert ?
> Unverständlich.



Bezahlt halt


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, muss man das Spiel erst auf "Normal" beenden, bevor man mit dem nächsten Schwierigkeitsgrad weiter machen kann.


 
naja, aber da ist seine These und Aussagen dennoch immer noch Falsch und es müsste halt heißen das Normal nicht seinen Vorstellungen entspricht und das man nicht von Anfang an die Schraube andrehen kann und nicht das Diablo so ein Angry Birds ist weil nur einen Härtgrad getestet hat



Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Bezahlt halt



ja, aber eher Grim Dawn dich oder Alternativ du einiges an die wodurch nicht willst das die Scheitern
Leider verwendest nur ziemlich dünne Argumente


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (20. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, aber da ist seine These und Aussagen dennoch immer noch Falsch und es müsste halt heißen das Normal nicht seinen Vorstellungen entspricht und nicht das Diablo so ein Angry Birds ist weil nur einen Härtgrad getestet hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast du schon recht. Habe einen kleinen Betrag an Grim Dawn gespendet, der eigentlich für Diablo 3 vorgesehen war. Damals noch, als noch nicht klar war, wo der Trend hinging. Denn man mag eines verkennen : Ich liebe Diablo2. Es hätte einen würdigeren Nachfolger verdient. Würde ich Diablo2 nicht so mögen, würde ich mich über Diablo3 auch nicht die Hälfte dessen echaufieren, wie ich es nun tue. 

Mal ganz abgesehen von der Technik jetzt usw.  macht es nunmal einen Unterschied, ob ich nur die Nutzungsrechte an einer Software habe oder mir die Software gehört. Es ist mir schlicht unvorstellbar wie man auf den Gedanken kommen kann, ein Single Player Spiel Online zu spielen. Und dies ist nur einer der Dinge,weswegen ich mir Diablo 3 nicht gekauft habe. 

Die Entwickler von Runic Games sind die wahren Diablo Gründer. Auch Matt Uelmen hat Blizzard verlassen und sich dem Runic Games Team angeschlossen. Die Technik ist sehr wohl besser als die des Diablo 3. Dies beweist schon nur, dass die Maps von Torchlight 2 randomized sind, die von Diablo3 jedoch arg steril.

Mein Vorredner hat aber schon recht. Es ist sinnlos, mit euch über DRM und Onlinezwang zu diskutieren, dafür erkennt ihr die langfristigen Folgen und deren Konsequenzen auf unser Denken und unsere Gesellschaft gar nicht.. ohne arrogant zu sein.. die meisten zocken, konsumieren und gut ist..


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2012)

homer1 schrieb:


> Warum befindet sich dieses Indentifizieren noch im Spiel ? was soll der quatsch mit rechtsklick ? hätte man sich komplett sparen können oder wie früher durch einen Händler bzw. früher Cain oder durch Rollen. Aber so ? was soll das ?


 
Wennst rare oder legendary items findest, dann siehst du vor dem Identifizieren auch nicht die wirklichen Stats. Heißt, man weiß nicht, ob es perfekt ist oder nicht. 
In D2 wurden teilweise auch Items verkauft, die nicht identifiziert waren, um so evtl. nen höheren Preis zu erzielen. Identifizierst du es, und es ist schlechter, wirst von Haus aus nen schlechteren Preis bekommen.


----------



## homer1 (20. Mai 2012)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung, von einem Spiel um 90% erwarte ich bisschen Innovation oder wenigstens etwas dass das Genre verbessert bzw. seine Sache in einigen Bereichen perfekt macht. 
Das ist hier aber nicht der Fall.
Mit Casual oder den Vergleich mit angry birds meine ich nicht nur unbedingt den Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das ganze fühlt sich an wie ein Spiel für zwischendurch und nicht nach einem ernsthaften Game. Für mich hat sich Diablo 2 einfach besser angefühlt. Ich habe hier das Gefühl eine light Version von WoW zu spielen. 
Ich unterstelle hier auch niemandem etwas, in einer Wertung fließen immer subjektive Einflüsse ein und es macht halt einfach der Name. Es ist Blizzard das muss einfach gut sein.
Ich bin jedenfalls anderer Meinung und denke nicht das dieses Spiel wirklich 90 oder mehr % verdient hat. 
Aber es ist auch nicht schlecht.
Traurig ist nur das Blizzard hier mit einem durschnittlichen Spiel alles andere schlägt, aber dies liegt an der derzeitigen Konkurrenz die einfach viel schlechter ist. So der Eindruck entsteht das Blizzard Werk ist perfekt oder anährend perfekt.
Blizzard geht zu sehr die Richtung WoW um auch diese Spieler abzugreifen.
Wie gesagt, eben wie ein Essen beim goldenen M. nicht schlecht aber eben auch nicht sehr gut ! 
Auch bin ich sicher, wären Diablo 2 und 3 gleichzeitig erschienen würde Diablo 3 verlieren.
Für mich ist es entäuschend aber jeder sieht das anders. 

MfG.


----------



## jo0 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich bin sehr enttäuscht von der PC Games Wertung.. 91%? Wirklich?? Viel zu übertrieben.. Realistisch gesehen ist das Spiel einfach nicht so gut. Es ist gut, keine Frage (wenn man von den Onlinezwang usw. hinweg sieht..), aber 91%?? Ich komm da drauf einfach nicht klar....
Ich kann nicht mal in dem Test herauslesen oder in den Testvideos heraushören, warum die 91% Wertung gerechtfertigt sein soll..?

Ich hoffe, dass 4players einen guten Test veröffentlichen. Die sind oft wenigstens kritisch und müssen sich teilweise selber die Spiele kaufen, weil die Publisher keinen Bock auf eine (oft mit Recht) schlechtere Wertung haben...

Ein großes Problem ist unter anderen glaube ich, dass für viele Leute z.B. eine 80% Wertung ein schlechtes Spiel ist. Und die Tester passen sich daran an...

Zu guter Letzt verweise ich noch auf auf diesen Link (von Ende 2006 (!!!)): http://www.4players.de//4players.php/showthema/Spielkultur/36.html 
Eure Meinung könnt ihr euch selber bilden. Kritischen Journalismus gibt es glaube ich heutzutage kaum noch, da den Magazinen wohl wichtige Einnahmen verloren gehen (könnten?)... Sehr traurig.... 
Damit will ich aber PC Games bzw. der Computec Media AG nichts unterstellen!


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Mai 2012)

Nur ein kleiner Hinweis, bei manchen ist die Argumentationsweise inkonsequent. Einerseits wird bei denjenigen, welche die Grafik an Diablo 3 kritisieren, vehement darauf hingewiesen, das die Grafik ja gar nicht so wichtig sei, vor allem bei einem Spiel wie D3. Andererseits wird betont bzw. auch nicht in gleicher Weise widersprochen, wenn angeführt wird wie Stimmungsvoll die Grafik ist.

Ich finde das aber ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so schlecht, immerhin weiß ich dann, von wem ich Aussagen ernst nehmen kann, und bei welchen ich eher nicht die Einschätzung für Computerspiele berücksichtige.

Zum Beispiel gefallen mir in D3, bis auf den Boden, die gezeichneten Grafiken, auch wenn diese etwas Unscharf sind. Was mir aber nicht zusagt, sind die Animationen, besonders die beim Laufen der Charaktere.

Eine Differenzierung und Konsequenz bei positiver wie negativer Kritik helfen möglicherweise auch zusätzlich bei den Versuchen andere zu überzeugen.


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. Mai 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Ich habe eingesehen das es nichts mehr bringt andere dazu zu bewegen diesen Online- und Accountzwang zu boykottieren denn
> diese Leute haben sich entschieden und sind schuld das wir ehrlichen Käufer und Zocker jetzt in unserer "digitalen Freiheit" eingeschränkt werden und alles unter dem Deckmantel des Kopierschutzes. Es ist nur die Profitgier für das der Online- und Accountzwang steht. Der Gebrauchtspielemarkt ist sogut wie vernichtet!


Ich fühle mich hier einfach mal angesprochen, weil ich teuflischer Satan, dem der "Onlinezwang" einfach scheißegal ist, weil er das Spiel eh nur online spielt, dir ehrlichem und offenem Großkunden der Spieleindustrie einfach das Leben und den ganzen Spass versaut.
Liest du dir den Müll eigentlich durch, den du da schreibst? Du tust hier gerade so, als wären all diejenigen Heilige und die einzig wahren Zocker, die sich gegen die "Profitgier" auflehnen und Onlinezwang boykottieren.

Wenn DU da scheiße findest, dann ist das schön für dich, aber hör bitte auf deine Meinung als ideologisches Gesamtbild der Zockergemeinde auszubreiten, ala "Nur wer dagegen ist, ist ein wahrer Zocker, alle anderen haben keine Ahnung oder wurden von der Spielelobby gekauft". 
Wenn du keinen Cent mehr für neue Spiele ausgeben willst, weil die alle so böse sind, dann lass es einfach, aber dann brauchst du deinen Senf hier auch nicht in die Threads zu den neuen Spielen setzen.



> Zu guter Letzt verweise ich noch auf auf diesen Link (von Ende 2006 (!!!)): http://www.4players.de//4players.php...kultur/36.html
> Eure Meinung könnt ihr euch selber bilden. Kritischen Journalismus gibt  es glaube ich heutzutage kaum noch, da den Magazinen wohl wichtige  Einnahmen verloren gehen (könnten?)... Sehr traurig....
> Damit will ich aber PC Games bzw. der Computec Media AG nichts unterstellen!


Wobei man hierzu auch sagen muss, dass 4players sehr gerne auf Bild-Niveau abrutscht, sie haben viele gute Tests und so, aber gelegentlich hat man das Gefühl, dass sie ein Spiel nur deswegen besonders runterziehen, weil alle anderen es gut bewerten und sie sich ein bisschen abheben und profilieren wollen.
Spielspasswertungen sind nunmal rein subjektive Wertungen der Tester, ich würde mir niemals ein Spiel bloß deswegen kaufen, weil irgendein Tester 90% gegeben hat. Wer es trotzdem macht und ins Klo greift, weil er es scheiße findet ist selber schuld.
Ich ziehe meine Kaufgründe aus den Tests und berichten selber und ich gucke mir an, ob mir das Spiel zusagt und Spass machen könnte.
Ich kauf ja auch kein Auto, weil Autobild sagt "das ist ein geiler Wagen", ich guck ihn mir auch vorher an und informier mich an mehreren Stellen.



> Ich habe mir die Gold-Edition von Sacred 2 damals für 40€ geholt und  habe es sehr bereut. Die Grafik ist zwar polygonreich und mit  hochauflösenderen Texturen, aber quietschbunt und laaaaaaaaaangweilig,  weil furchtbar steril. Ebenso langweilig ist die Story: noch beim  Endgegner hatte ich das Gefühl, dass die Geschichte irgendwie noch nicht  begonnen hat. Die Welt ist riesig, aber es gibt keine Motivation, sie  zu erkunden. Die Atmosphäre ist faktisch nicht vorhanden, und was als  "humorig" gelten sollte, entlockte mir nicht einmal ein müdes Grinsen.  Und ich war großer Blind Guardian-Fan. Ich habe dieses Spiel kein  zweites Mal durchgespielt.
> 
> Nein, Sacred 2 war wie ein ungewürztes Filet vom Kobe-Rind: eigentlich sehr hochwertig, aber wahnsinnig fad.
> Sogar Diablo 2 schlägt Sacred 2 um Welten. Und wozu Mammut-Projekte, wenn sie unausgereift sind?


Ich weiß, was du meinst, ich habe beide Sacredteile gespielt und sie haben Spass gemacht, aber ich konnte mich nie dazu durchringen beide wirklich länger zu spielen, denn irgendwie fehlte dieses gwisse "Etwas", das Spiel fühlte sich nicht rund an.
Die Figuren wirkten teilweise sehr aufgesetzt auf die Landschaft und auch die Steuerung war manchmal etwas komisch und wirkte nicht sehr direkt.
TitanQuest kam da schon viel näher ran, das habe ich dann auch deutlich länger gespielt.


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Ich habe langsam Zweifel am Auktionshaus. Damit kann man seinen Helden für ein paar Gold mit Items ausrüsten, die besser als >99% der items sind, die man finden kann. Dadurch wird das Spiel anfangs noch einfacher und die Sammelwut wird ziemlich gedämpft. 



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Wobei man hierzu auch sagen muss, dass 4players sehr gerne auf Bild-Niveau abrutscht, sie haben viele gute Tests und so, aber gelegentlich hat man das Gefühl, dass sie ein Spiel nur deswegen besonders runterziehen, weil alle anderen es gut bewerten und sie sich ein bisschen abheben und profilieren wollen.


4players hat sich "ehrlich und kritisch" auf die Fahne geschrieben. In der Praxis machen sie aber eher gehypte Spiele (oft ungerechtfertigt) runter, um sich von anderen Magazinen zu unterscheiden. Dadurch bekommen sie die entsprechende Aufmerksamkeit. 75% für Mass Effect 3 waren zB. ein schlechter Witz und durch nichts gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von der Technik jetzt usw.  macht es nunmal einen Unterschied, ob ich nur die Nutzungsrechte an einer Software habe oder mir die Software gehört. Es ist mir schlicht unvorstellbar wie man auf den Gedanken kommen kann, ein Single Player Spiel Online zu spielen. Und dies ist nur einer der Dinge,weswegen ich mir Diablo 3 nicht gekauft habe.


 Dann kannst du hier auch nicht über das Spiel reden, sondern nur über deine Abneigung gegen das B-net.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ich habe langsam Zweifel am Auktionshaus. Damit kann man seinen Helden für ein paar Gold mit Items ausrüsten, die besser als >99% der items sind, die man finden kann. Dadurch wird das Spiel anfangs noch einfacher und die Sammelwut wird ziemlich gedämpft.


Ich hab jetzt nur mal nach Legen ... wait for it ... dary (  ) Items für meinen Monk geschaut, ab 100k bzw. bis zu 500k Gold Sofortkauf bist du für so ein Item dabei.

Ich bin jetzt Anfang Akt III und hab ca. 5k Barvermögen ... lt. Stats ca. 85k Gold eingesammelt aber in Beruf etc.pp. reinvestiert.

D.h. um sich so ein Item per SK leisten zu können, muss mein armer Bettelmönch noch ein paar Gegner verhauen ...


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2012)

Aber eine "n00b"-Frage hätte ich: wie ist es möglich in einem anderen, höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad zu spielen? Ich kann mir zwar einen Hardcore Charakter anlegen, aber andere Einstellungen hab ich nicht gefunden.

Muss ich, als Beispiel, um den Infernomodus freizuschalten erst das Spiel auf Normal beenden? 

Vielen Dank schonmal ...


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ich habe langsam Zweifel am Auktionshaus. Damit *kann* man seinen Helden für ein paar Gold mit Items ausrüsten, die besser als >99% der items sind, die man finden kann. Dadurch wird das Spiel anfangs noch einfacher und die Sammelwut wird ziemlich gedämpft.


 
Richtig - du kannst. Musst du aber nicht verwenden.
Du hättest genauso bei D2 nen bot verwenden oder auf ebay items kaufen können. Weiß nicht, ob du das gemacht hast, aber ich habs nicht gemacht. Und ich werd mir auch in D3 keine Uberitems im AH kaufen und auch keine, mit denen der Anfang erleichtert wird, weil ich noch länger Spaß am Sammeln habe möchte.
Und ein "paar Goldstücke" .. lol, der war auch gut - hat man ja  zum Saufüttern in D3 und braucht man ja auch für nix anderes.

Vlt. werd ich mir ab und zu mal ein paar Craftingmaterialien für ingame Gold kaufen, aber das war dann das höchste der Gefühle.


@Rabowke
Du musst dich immer erst durchschnetzeln um den nächsthöheren Schwierigkeitsgrad freizuschalten.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Mai 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> 91% ? WTF , Objektiv ist in meinen Augen was  anderes. Allein nacht der Weekend Beta hätte ich persönlich nicht mehr  wie 70 vergeben. Aber steht ja "Diablo" drauf das kann man ja nicht  unter 90 bewerten sonst dreht  BLIZZ.........................................
> Schon allein grafisch ist es eine Frechheit hoch 3. Was bitte hat da so lange gedauert ?
> Unverständlich.


 
Was daran so lange gedauert hat? Wenn ich raten müsste, würde ich sagen: die Perfektionierung des Spieldesigns. Du weist schon, dass ein Spiel aus mehr als einer Grafik-Engine besteht, oder?



onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich nenne jetzt ein 4 Jahre altes Spiel das um Längen besser ist und auch keinen Account- und Onlinezwang hat: SACRED 2
> Hat eine riesige Spielwelt, gute Quests, ein tolles Skillsystem, Combos und den Sacred-Flair!
> ...


 
Schön, dass dir Sacred 2 gefällt. Was wir davon hielten, kannst du hier nachlesen:
Sacred 2: Fallen Angel im Test: Hält Ascaron seine Versprechen?



homer1 schrieb:


> Viele Dinge die die Magazine in anderen Spielen kritisiert haben wie in Titan Quests wo es keine Nebenquests gab werden hier nicht erwähnt. Aber bitte wo hat Diablo 3 Nebenquests ? Sicher sind welche vorhanden, diese kann ich aber an einer Hand abzählen.


 
Es gibt tatsächlich sehr viele Nebenquests (oder Ereignisse, wie sie im Spiel heißen) - welche du zu sehen bekommst, wird aber zufällig vom Spiel ausgewählt. Meiner Meinung nach ein super System, denn beim erneuten Durchspielen habe ich teils ganz andere Quests bekommen. Ach ja, nur mal zur Erinnerung: Diablo 2 hatte sechs Quests pro Akt und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, waren davon maximal drei optionale Nebenquests. Komisch, dass das damals niemanden gestört hat ...



Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Die Technik ist sehr wohl besser als die des  Diablo 3. Dies beweist schon nur, dass die Maps von Torchlight 2  randomized sind, die von Diablo3 jedoch arg steril.


 
Damit hast du mich jetzt (bestimmt unfreiwillig) zum Lachen gebracht. Aha, je zufallsgenerierter ein Level ist, desto weniger steril ist er also? Ist es nicht eher so, dass gerade die Zufallselemente einen Level beliebig machen? Außerdem:
1. Ist Diablo 3 durchaus zufallsgeneriert keine Sorge. Einige Gebiete haben zwar ein festes Layout, aber wirklich nur ein paar.
2. Ich habe Torchlight 2 schon in der Beta gespielt und nein, die Maps sind nicht schöner/atmosphärischer/besser als die von Diablo 3. Das Spiel sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als Teil 1, aber in Sachen Liebe zum Detail stinkt es gegen Diablo 3 mächtig ab. Und jeder, der sich über polygonarme Figuren in Diablo 3 beschwert, sollte sich mal die Torchlight 2-Gegenstücke anschauen. Davon abgesehen glaube ich aber, dass Torchlight 2 ein sehr gutes Spiel wird (Vorschau gibt's in der nächsten PC Games)



> Mein Vorredner hat aber schon recht. Es ist sinnlos, mit euch über DRM  und Onlinezwang zu diskutieren, dafür erkennt ihr die langfristigen  Folgen und deren Konsequenzen auf unser Denken und unsere Gesellschaft  gar nicht.. ohne arrogant zu sein.. die meisten zocken, konsumieren und  gut ist.


Wie verwerflich. Was denken sich die Leute nur dabei, mit Computerspielen Spaß zu haben ... ^^



homer1 schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine Anmerkung, von einem Spiel um 90%  erwarte ich bisschen Innovation oder wenigstens etwas dass das Genre  verbessert bzw. seine Sache in einigen Bereichen perfekt macht.



Finden wir schon. Es macht einige Sachen wirklich perfekt. Die Sammelsucht, das Treffer-Feedback, das Gefühl, mit einem mächtigen Charakter durch Monsterhorden zu schnetzeln, die immer gewaltiger werden. Und nach meinen ersten Eindrücken eben auch die Langzeitmotivation - wobei ich für ein abschließendes Urteil dazu noch ein Weilchen spielen muss.



> Auch bin ich sicher, wären Diablo 2 und 3 gleichzeitig erschienen würde Diablo 3 verlieren.


Und schon wieder muss ich kichern ... 



jo0 schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mal in dem Test herauslesen oder in den Testvideos heraushören, warum die 91% Wertung gerechtfertigt sein soll..?



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass der eigentliche Test noch gar nicht online ist? Wir haben ihn nämlich erst gestern für das Heft fertiggeschrieben und wollten nur schon mal vorab unsere Meinungen und die Wertungen veröffentlichen - natürlich auch, weil die Online-User das erwarten.



> Zu guter Letzt verweise ich noch auf auf diesen Link (von Ende 2006 (!!!)): Der kritische Herbst bei 4Players.de: Umfangreich recherchierte Artikel bei 4Players.de
> Eure Meinung könnt ihr euch selber bilden. Kritischen Journalismus gibt  es glaube ich heutzutage kaum noch, da den Magazinen wohl wichtige  Einnahmen verloren gehen (könnten?)... Sehr traurig....
> Damit will ich aber PC Games bzw. der Computec Media AG nichts unterstellen!


Dein letzter Satz ist lustig. Eine indirekte Unterstellung bleibt eine Unterstellung. Also nochmal für alle: Wir sind nicht käuflich. Blizzard hat uns keine Minimalwertung vorgegeben. Es gab keinen "Druck von oben" auf uns Tester. Die Anzeigenabteilung und die Redaktion sind getrennt - nur weil ein Publisher bei uns Werbung bucht, heißt das nicht, dass wir ihm anschließend bei jedem Test Honig ums Maul schmieren. Aber was rede ich da, das habe ich doch alles schon einmal im Risen 2-Test geschrieben - und genau wie dort wird es auch hier niemanden interessieren *seufz*


----------



## Possum (20. Mai 2012)

Nach spätestens drei Dungeons/Höhlen hatte ich immer wieder das Gefühl schon mal da gewesen zu sein. Einmal bin ich sogar wieder rausgelaufen um nachzusehen, ob es tatsächlich eine neue Höhle ist. Klar werden die Gänge neu erstellt und man muss nach links statt nach rechts laufen aber etwas mehr Vielfalt hätte ich mir schon gewünscht.

Interessant finde ich auch wie sehr einige Redakteure das Spiel verteidigen. Es ist ein gutes Spiel aber weit entfernt von dem, was einige hier daraus machen wollen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Mai 2012)

Possum schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch wie sehr einige Redakteure das Spiel verteidigen. Es ist ein gutes Spiel aber weit entfernt von dem, was einige hier daraus machen wollen.



Aha und weil deine Meinung natürlich allgemeingültig ist, sind wir im Unrecht? Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt ob der Verbohrtheit mancher Menschen.
Ich verteidige das Spiel nicht, ich korrigiere nur die Falschaussagen mancher Leute hier, die allen anderen unbedingt ihre Meinung aufzwingen wollen. Außerdem sage ich MEINE Meinung. Meine beiden Mittester teilen diese Meinung. Deshalb haben wir uns dazu entschieden, D3 eine 91 zu geben. Übrigens dieselbe Wertung wie damals D2.
Wenn du nicht so viel Spaß hast mit Diablo 3, dann ist das völlig okay. Aber dann schreib es bitte auch so und unterstelle uns nicht, dass wir eine Wertung geben, von der wir nicht überzeugt sind.


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2012)

Es ist doch vor allem paradox den Redis Käuflichkeit vorzuwerfen und gleichzeitig zu versuchen deren Meinung zu beeinflussen/als falsch darzustellen. Wenn ihr so für Meinungsfreiheit seit, dann solltet ihr die Meinung der Redis auch akzeptieren können.


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nur mal nach Legen ... wait for it ... dary (  ) Items für meinen Monk geschaut, ab 100k bzw. bis zu 500k Gold Sofortkauf bist du für so ein Item dabei.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt Anfang Akt III und hab ca. 5k Barvermögen ... lt. Stats ca. 85k Gold eingesammelt aber in Beruf etc.pp. reinvestiert.


 Gelbe Items mit guten stats sind aber fast genauso gut - und kosten nur um die 1000g Sofortkauf  

Sicher, man ist nicht "gezwungen" das AH zu benutzen - aber wenn sich der Kumpel für 5.000g in 2min mit items eingedeckt hat, die seinen Schaden um 50% erhöhen - dann ist das im coop auch net gerade das optimale  

Selbst craften macht übrigens von den Kosten/Nutzen unter keinen Umständen Sinn - ausser es gibt nacher besondere Rezepte. Ich verkaufe blaue items inzwischen nur noch beim vendor.


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Selbst craften macht übrigens von den Kosten/Nutzen unter keinen Umständen Sinn - ausser es gibt nacher besondere Rezepte. Ich verkaufe blaue items inzwischen nur noch beim vendor.


Jup, ich hab auch meinen Schmied irgendwann stehen gelassen. Also die Items, die man da schafft zu craften mit seinen beiden ersten Chars, die sind eher lächerlich zu denen, die man früh findet. 
Die ersten 10 Stufen macht er noch etwas Sinn. Wenn er dann nicht total hochgelevelt ist, kann man ihn imo eigentlich vergessen.

Also ich weiß auch nicht, wie gut der Schmied werden kann. Aber bis man den so weit hat, ist man verarmt.^^
Mir fehlt irgendwie der Anreiz den weiter auszubilden.


----------



## robotbug (20. Mai 2012)

Lustige Debatte hier. Und mal wieder um ein Spiel, dass die Spielergemeinde teilt wie schon lange nicht mehr. 
Die einen lieben es, die anderen machens nieder-und nur ein paar Leute versuchen objektiv zu bleiben. 
Denn mal ehrlich, wenn nicht DIABLO draufstehen würde, oder sollte ich eher sagen: wenns nicht von BLIZZARD kommen würde, wären die Wertungen nicht so hoch-jedenfalls nicht jenseits der 90 %. 
Dass BLIZZARD sechs ? Jahre für das Spiel gebraucht hat, kann ich gut nachvollziehen-es ist wie aus einem Guß. Die Charaktere sind allesamt nützlich, die Fähigkeiten perfekt abgestimmt. Es ist einfach nur herrlich! 
Nur bei der grafikengine muss ich den Kopf schütteln. Dafür hat BLIZZARD bestimmt keine 6 Jahre gebraucht. Sie ist mir einfach zu comicmäßig. Das ist ein heftiger Stilbruch im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass BLIZZARD diesen Grafikstil nur wegen WOW gewählt hat. Ich finde es einfach nur beschämend, dass seitens der Redakteure nicht ein negatives Wort über die veraltete Grafik gefallen ist-mag sie noch so detailliert sein. Mir macht die Comicgrafik die Atmosphäre kaputt.


----------



## hifumi (20. Mai 2012)

Possum schrieb:


> Nach spätestens drei Dungeons/Höhlen hatte ich immer wieder das Gefühl schon mal da gewesen zu sein. Einmal bin ich sogar wieder rausgelaufen um nachzusehen, ob es tatsächlich eine neue Höhle ist. Klar werden die Gänge neu erstellt und man muss nach links statt nach rechts laufen aber etwas mehr Vielfalt hätte ich mir schon gewünscht.


 
Tja. Zum einen fallen mir da als erstes Dinge ein wie "Das war bei D2 auch nicht anders" oder "Was hast du denn sonst erwartet?". Zum anderen hätte man vielleicht wirklich etwas mehr aus den Dungeons machen können als ein paar zufällig gewundene Gänge.

Ob D3 was taugt hängt halt auch davon ab was man erwartet. Neu gemacht wird offenbar ja nicht sehr viel. Ein paar Elemente noch aus WoW übernommen, ein paar vielleicht aus den Diablo-Clones die seit D2 erschienen sind...
Trotzdem find ich es anhand der ~5 Stunden die ich das Spiel bei nem Freund gesehn und auch angespielt hab sehr gut gelungen. Es ist halt extrem sauber ausgeführt. Bin gerade mit mir selbst am Kämpfen es nicht auch zu kaufen, weil ich befürchte dann zu viel Zeit ins Spiel zu stecken.
Und ich glaube, wie sich D3 langfristig schlägt muss sich noch zeigen. Es wäre zumindest gegenüber D2 schon eine Errungenschaft, wenn es im Endgame nicht mehr nur noch 2-3 gute Farmspots und pro Klasse 1-2 definitive Builds gäbe. Da können Patches dann aber auch noch nachhelfen.



> Nur bei der grafikengine muss ich den Kopf schütteln. Dafür hat BLIZZARD bestimmt keine 6 Jahre gebraucht. Sie ist mir einfach zu comicmäßig. Das ist ein heftiger Stilbruch im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass BLIZZARD diesen Grafikstil nur wegen WOW gewählt hat.



Mag sein. Man muss aber auch bedenken, dass die Vorgänger vorgerenderte Sprites hatten, und aktuelle 3D Grafik immernoch nicht an den Detailgrad heranreichen kann.
Ich denke, Blizzard versucht in erster Linie eine stimmige Grafik zu erschaffen, und bei Polygoncharakteren ist das einfacher wenn man einen Comicstil verwendet.
Persönlich hätte ich auch nichts gegen vorgerenderte Sprites gehabt. Wenn man die Technikfortschritte der letzten 10 Jahre miteinbezieht, müsste da auch einiges möglich sein. Also hochaufgelöste und sehr flüssig animierte Sprites. Aber dann hätte es wohl noch mehr Kritik gehagelt, egal wie gut diese Sprites ausgesehen hätten.


----------



## Possum (20. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Aha und weil deine Meinung natürlich allgemeingültig ist, sind wir im Unrecht? Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt ob der Verbohrtheit mancher Menschen...
> 
> ich korrigiere nur die Falschaussagen mancher Leute hier...



Habe ich geschrieben, dass DU oder alle anderen falsch liegen?  NEIN

ich schrieb lediglich, dass MANCHE hier das Spiel zu etwas machen wollen, dass es nicht ist. Auch nannte ich Diablo ein gutes Spiel, zuvor schrieb ich auch, dass es eine Wertung in dem 80% Bereich verdient.

Auch schrieb ich, dass es INTERESSANT ist, wie MANCHE Redakteure das Spiel verteidigen. Ich schrieb nicht, dass Alle Redakteure im Unrecht sind.

Du schreibst auch, dass DU Falschaussagen korrigierst, wer sagt das DEINE Meinung allgemeingültig ist, bist DU der einzige, der entscheiden kann, was falsch ist und was nicht? Ausserdem finde ich, mich verbohrt zu nennen, ziemlich anmassend. Besonders, da DU scheinbar keinerlei Aussagen zu dem Spiel zulässt, die nicht eure Meinung wiederspiegeln.

PS. 
Ich habe manche Wörter groß geschrieben, damit du es leichter hast, zu erkennen, was ich gemeint habe und damit du merkst, dass ich diesmal wirklich DICH meine.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Mai 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> Denn mal ehrlich, wenn nicht DIABLO draufstehen würde, oder sollte ich eher sagen: wenns nicht von BLIZZARD kommen würde, wären die Wertungen nicht so hoch-jedenfalls nicht jenseits der 90 %.



Ich geb's auf. Was soll ich noch sagen, damit ihr mir glaubt?
Na klar, du hast Recht. Wir waren beim Spielen die ganze Zeit unglaublich angeödet und hatte überhaupt keinen Spaß - aber dann riefen wir uns in Erinnerung, dass das Spiel ja von Blizzard ist und deshalb gab es gleich mal eine um 10 Punkte höhere Wertung, denn wir sind natürlich keine logisch denkende Menschen, sondern rückgratslose Gehilfen der Publisher-PR ohne Integrität ...


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> 4players hat sich "ehrlich und kritisch" auf die Fahne geschrieben. In der Praxis machen sie aber eher gehypte Spiele (oft ungerechtfertigt) runter, um sich von anderen Magazinen zu unterscheiden. Dadurch bekommen sie die entsprechende Aufmerksamkeit. 75% für Mass Effect 3 waren zB. ein schlechter Witz und durch nichts gerechtfertigt.


 
Ja, weil alle Nasen wegen dem Ende auch eine Schlechte Wertung verlangt haben, aber das Ende macht grade ne Halbe Stunde aus
Siehe auch Arcania, dessen Wertung auch nur schlecht war weil die Leute auch eine schlechte Wertung für einen schlechten Gothic-Nachfolger wollten, nur sagt das nicht aus, ob das dannt auch ein schlechtes Spiel ist

Und mal ehrlich, die Blöd hat einen ähnlichen Spruch hingeschrieben und der ist nicht wahr: man bildet sich keine Meinung, es ist keine Zeitung und die ist nicht Überparteilich sondern das Presseorgan der CDU-Gurken


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Mai 2012)

Possum schrieb:


> Habe ich geschrieben, dass DU oder alle anderen falsch liegen?  NEIN
> 
> ich schrieb lediglich, dass MANCHE hier das Spiel zu etwas machen wollen, dass es nicht ist.



Ich ging davon aus, dass du zu diesen manchen auch uns Redakteure zählt - machen diese beiden Sätze angesichts dieser (wohl zutreffenden Vermutung) auf dich den Eindruck, als würden sie sich nicht gegenseitig ausschließen? Vielleicht kommt hier der bekannte Nachteil des Internets zum Tragen: Dass ich weder dein Gesicht sehen noch deine Stimme hören kann, während du diese Worte sagst. Entsprechend fällt es mir manchmal schwer, den versteckten Sinn eines Satzes (Ironie, Kritik, etc.) aus einem Beitrag herauszulesen.


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommt hier der bekannte Nachteil des Internets zum Tragen: Dass ich weder dein Gesicht sehen noch deine Stimme hören kann, während du diese Worte sagst


In dem Fall ein Nachteil, aber sicher nicht zwangsläufig. Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass ich hier nicht die ganzen Gesichter sehen muss.


----------



## animus128 (20. Mai 2012)

Für mich is Diablo 3 das erste Spiel dieses Genres (habe weder die Vorgänger noch ähnliche Spiele gespielt) und ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden. Das gesamt Spiel wirkt bis ins kleinste Detail ausgefeilt. Allein die Steuerung fühlt sich unglaublich intuitiv an. Die Wertung ist für mich absolut berechtigt, da es sich um eine Spielspaß Wertung handelt (und ja Diablo 3 macht mir unglaublich viel Spaß) und nicht um einen Innovationspreis!

Allerdings finde ich, dass man Wertungen in Zahlen komplett abschaffen sollte. Diese sagen absolut nichts aus und lassen die Leute nur Sachen vergleichen, die man nicht vergleichen kann (Portal 2 <=> Diablo 3). Ein gut geschriebenes Fazit mit einer stichhaltigen Begründung sagt viel mehr aus!


----------



## zerr (20. Mai 2012)

siehe metacritic bewertung....


----------



## robotbug (20. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich geb's auf. Was soll ich noch sagen, damit ihr mir glaubt?
> Na klar, du hast Recht. Wir waren beim Spielen die ganze Zeit unglaublich angeödet und hatte überhaupt keinen Spaß - aber dann riefen wir uns in Erinnerung, dass das Spiel ja von Blizzard ist und deshalb gab es gleich mal eine um 10 Punkte höhere Wertung, denn wir sind natürlich keine logisch denkende Menschen, sondern rückgratslose Gehilfen der Publisher-PR ohne Integrität ...



Da gebe ich Dir recht, stimme dir in allen Punkten zu....
 ist ja nicht so, dass der hype euch mitgerissen hat, oder? Und ich liege wohl falsch, wenn ich behaupte, dass ihr nicht so ganz zu 100% objektiv getestet habt. Wie war das doch gleich: beta gespielt, dann irgenwann mal die Redakteure vorgestellt, die das Spiel mal testen werden...klar, den Aufwand den hype betreibt ihr ja bei jedem Spiel, ne?  
Es ist MEINE Meinung über die Grafik. Und ich muss siel nich twegen Dir oder anderen ändern. 
Jeder Test ist subjektiv-Deine Meinung ist genauso erhaben (oder auch nicht) wie meine. Also, beruhig Dich mal wieder, spiel ne Runde DIABLO 3. 

Und ich habe Dir nicht unterstellt, dass du irgendein publisher-Zombie wärst.


----------



## Ewaldinho (20. Mai 2012)

Oh man, echt krass was hier im Kommentarbereich vonstatten geht: Peter Bathge vs. the world.
Können wir uns nicht einfach alle in den Armen liegend vertragen und akzeptieren, dass eure Meinung egal ist und Peter Recht hat?


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass der hype euch mitgerissen hat, oder?


Sry .. das ist einfach Stuss. Ich bin - wie gesagt - kein großer Hack&slay Fan und nicht besonders Hypeanfällig. Der Grad der Perfektion dieses Spiels rechtfertigt aber absolut eine Wertung über 90%. Der Teufel steckt bekanntlich im Detail, und hier ist Blizzard der ungeschlagene Meister.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

zerr schrieb:


> siehe metacritic bewertung....


 
Yo
und siehe die Bibel für Fragen zur Geschichte und zur Biologie ...
wobei die Glaubhaftigkeit bei der Bibel größer sein dürfte

Bitte wer ist denn so dumm Blind den Flamewertungen glauben zu schenken?


----------



## animus128 (20. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Yo
> und siehe die Bibel für Fragen zur Geschichte und zur Biologie ...
> wobei die Glaubhaftigkeit bei der Bibel größer sein dürfte
> 
> Bitte wer ist denn so dumm Blind den Flamewertungen glauben zu schenken?


 
Userwertungen auf Metacritic sind aussageloser als wenn an einfach eine Zahl auswürfelt!


----------



## simba572 (20. Mai 2012)

die wertung ist doch latte, warum sich einige immer darüber aufregen ? ob 80 oder 90%, beides sind gute spiele,
der eine mag es, der andere nicht. so ist das eben.

zum thema grafik noch mal:

blizzard macht nie das große highend produkt, es soll möglichst auf jedem rechner gut laufen. wc3 war es nicht aber trotzdem war es ein perfektes spiel. sc war es auch nicht damals? sc2 sowieso nicht aber trotzdem ist es das beste mp spiel zur zeit. gameplay ist alles. die sp versionen beider spiele (wc3 & sc2) haben die inszenierung des genre auf ein neues level gehabt, trotz alter grafik. stimmig muss sie sein, und mehr nicht.

das passiert auch in dia3. nur meine meinung .


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (20. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, weil alle Nasen wegen dem Ende auch eine Schlechte Wertung verlangt haben, aber das Ende macht grade ne Halbe Stunde aus


 
Mass Effect 3 hat nicht wegen dem Ende eine schlechte Bewertung bekommen. Im Gegenteil. Jörg hat sogar gesagt, dass das Ende wirklich gut sei. Schlechte Bewertungen hat es bekommen, weil es für ein RPG einfach kacke ist. Nur Schlauchlevel, fast nur noch "hol dies, hol das" als Nebenquests, krasse technische Abstriche (nicht mal eine Holsteranimation weil die Konsolen zu wenig RAM haben ...), die matschigen Texturen, das durchgehende Geballer, diese Gegnerwellen, die noch nerviger sind als in ME2, die schlechten Dialoge (im Sinne von: Wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten), keine Minispiele etc. pp. 
ME3 hat die 75 bis auf das letzte Prozent verdient. Trotz des eigentlich sehr geilen Koop-Modus.


----------



## zerr (20. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Yo
> und siehe die Bibel für Fragen zur Geschichte und zur Biologie ...
> wobei die Glaubhaftigkeit bei der Bibel größer sein dürfte
> 
> Bitte wer ist denn so dumm Blind den Flamewertungen glauben zu schenken?



oder die pcgames bewertung zur mount and blade,drakensang und die arschkriecherei bei gta 4,call of duty,mass effect 2


----------



## keth (20. Mai 2012)

"Randomized" ist nicht das Gegenteil von "steril".
 Ersteres ist eine Aussage über Zufälligkeit, letzteres eine Aussage über Atmosphäre.


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 hat nicht wegen dem Ende eine schlechte Bewertung bekommen. Im Gegenteil.


 Exakt, 4players hat das grottige Ende lustigerweise auch noch gelobt.

In wie weit 75% verdient sind, wird aber für mich wohl ein ewiges Misterium bleiben. Klar, mich haben die Schlauchlevel auch gestört. Alle anderen Kritikpunkte sind lächerlich (sry). Wer keinen Shooter mag soll keinen spielen. Ganz einfach. Das Kampfsystem ist gut, die Sprecher wie immer grandios und die Inszenierung gigantisch. Die Entscheidungen sind emotional und spannend. Da sollen mir die Spassvögel von 4players mal 10 Spiele nennen, die in diesem Bereich besser sind. Für mich ein klassisches Beispiel eine 4players Anti-Hype Wertung, die ihnen sicher hunderttausende klicks gesichert hat. 

Aber Entschuldigung, hier gehts ja um Diablo 3


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

zerr schrieb:


> oder die pcgames bewertung zur mount and blade,drakensang und die arschkriecherei bei gta 4,call of duty,mass effect 2


 
Kleiner, würdest mal lesen warum das jeweilige Spiel laut LUserwertung schlecht sein soll würdest verstehen warum ich lieber meinem Kaffeesatz vertrauen würde
Aber natürlich willst das nicht, sonst könnte man den Blödsinn ja nicht als Scheinargument verwenden


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Mass Effect 3 hat nicht wegen dem Ende eine schlechte Bewertung bekommen. Im Gegenteil. Jörg hat sogar gesagt, dass das Ende wirklich gut sei. Schlechte Bewertungen hat es bekommen, weil es für ein RPG einfach kacke ist. Nur Schlauchlevel, fast nur noch "hol dies, hol das" als Nebenquests, krasse technische Abstriche (nicht mal eine Holsteranimation weil die Konsolen zu wenig RAM haben ...), die matschigen Texturen, das durchgehende Geballer, diese Gegnerwellen, die noch nerviger sind als in ME2, die schlechten Dialoge (im Sinne von: Wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten), keine Minispiele etc. pp.
> ME3 hat die 75 bis auf das letzte Prozent verdient. Trotz des eigentlich sehr geilen Koop-Modus.


 
Deine Kritik in allen Ehren, aber ich kann sie nicht nachvollziehen. Jedenfalls kann ich dir nicht in allen Punkten zustimmen. 
Die Gefechte sind, insbesondere auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden, durchaus anspruchsvoll und man sollte sich schon verdammt gut überlegen, welche Fähigkeiten man wann und wie einsetzt. Gegnerwellen gab es auch schon in ME1 und 2, sowie in Dragon Age Origins. Die Minispiele sind weg. Okay. Das ist aber gut so, weil die nur genervt haben. Die waren weder anspruchsvoll, noch haben die irgendwie Abwechslung ins Spielgeschehen gebracht. Schlauchlevel? Okay, aber auch kein großer Kritikpunkt. Ich würde dir einzig bei der Technik wirklich zustimmen, aber die hat beim Spielen auch nicht sonderlich gestört. 

Ich habe ME3 in meinem Usertest 88% gegeben, was ich durchaus für realistisch halte. Hätte man das Ende detaillierter gestaltet und die Entscheidungen mit einbezogen, gäbe es nochmal 5% oben drauf. Für bessere Technik hätte ich nochmal 2-3% oben drauf gepackt.


----------



## keth (20. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was du meinst, ich habe beide Sacredteile gespielt und sie haben Spass gemacht, aber ich konnte mich nie dazu durchringen beide wirklich länger zu spielen, denn irgendwie fehlte dieses gwisse "Etwas", das Spiel fühlte sich nicht rund an.
> Die Figuren wirkten teilweise sehr aufgesetzt auf die Landschaft und auch die Steuerung war manchmal etwas komisch und wirkte nicht sehr direkt.
> TitanQuest kam da schon viel näher ran, das habe ich dann auch deutlich länger gespielt.



Titan Quest haut m. E. n. in die selbe Kerbe. Hübsch, steril, langweilig. Habe die Expansion schon nicht mehr durchgespielt und nie verstanden, was an diesem Spiel so toll sein soll.

Übrigens, für alle D3-Kritiker, die DIablo 2 in den Himmel loben.
Lest euch mal alte Tests von Diablo 2 durch; folgende Mängel wurden angeführt:

- Grafik nicht mehr zeitgemäß
- kaum Innovationen
- weniger düster
- kreisch, rabääh, flenn, heul

10 Jahre später?

Meilenstein, Genre-Primus, Urvater, Innovation pur, Gold-Standard, etc. Ihr seid die gleichen Pseudo-Kritiker wie die anderen vor 10 Jahren.


----------



## Corlagon (20. Mai 2012)

meiner meinung nach sind 91% maßlos überzogen und ich muss mich verwundert fragen, wie diese wertung zustande kam.

sicherlich ist diablo 3 -gerade als fan erster stunde- ein spaßiges spiel aber es hat meiner meinung nach einfach zu viele schwachstellen, um eine wertung von über 90% zu rechtfertigen.

beispielsweise ist diablo 3 im vergleich zum ebenfalls relativ anspruchslosen vorgänger, sogar noch stumpfer geworden. die grafik ist, um es möglichst diplomatisch auszudrücken, nicht mehr zeitgemäß. hinzu kommt die story, die mich einerseits zwar nicht enttäuscht hat, allerdings hat sie mich ebensowenig vom sockel gerissen.

von negativ-innovationen wie dem echtgeldauktionshaus und dem unverschämten online-zwang ganz zu schweigen. wer für den solo-part eines spiels eine permanent aktive internetverbindung vorraussetzt, darf sich über die zahlreichen negativ-bewertungen wegen hoffnungslos überlasteter server nicht beschweren.   

die stimmige atmosphäre reicht mir persönlich nicht aus, um die zuvor angesprochenen punkte auszugleichen.

ich halte diablo 3 für ein ordentliches spiel und möchte mit diesem recht einseitigen post lediglich verdeutlichen, weswegen ich solch eine hohe bewertung als übertrieben empfinde.


PS: nur weil etwas von blizzard kommt, muss man es nicht immer zwangsläufig als "episch" bezeichnen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Mai 2012)

Corlagon schrieb:


> beispielsweise ist diablo 3 im vergleich zum ebenfalls relativ anspruchslosen vorgänger, sogar noch stumpfer geworden.


 Inwiefern anspruchslos?


----------



## keth (20. Mai 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht, stimme dir in allen Punkten zu....
> ist ja nicht so, dass der hype euch mitgerissen hat, oder? Und ich liege wohl falsch, wenn ich behaupte, dass ihr nicht so ganz zu 100% objektiv getestet habt. Wie war das doch gleich: beta gespielt, dann irgenwann mal die Redakteure vorgestellt, die das Spiel mal testen werden...klar, den Aufwand den hype betreibt ihr ja bei jedem Spiel, ne?
> Es ist MEINE Meinung über die Grafik. Und ich muss siel nich twegen Dir oder anderen ändern.
> Jeder Test ist subjektiv-Deine Meinung ist genauso erhaben (oder auch nicht) wie meine. Also, beruhig Dich mal wieder, spiel ne Runde DIABLO 3.
> ...


 
Zwischen "Klicks erzeugen" (gefühlt 500+ Artikel über Diablo 3) und "Spiel bewerten" liegt eine ganze Menge, eigentlich hängt das nicht zusammen.
Klicks erzeugen geschieht durch Folgen der Spieler-Interessen. Bewerten geschieht durch Testen. Das eine hat mit Geld/Kohle/Flocken/Penunzen/Patte/MoneyMoneyMoney zu tun (die Computec Medien AG ist ein Unternehmen), das andere mit persönlichen Empfindungen. 
Und Blizzard interessiert es vermutlich eine feuchten Kehricht, ob Diablo hier 81 oder 91 Prozent bekommt, alleine die Vorbestellungen (ohne Test!) sprengen alles.


----------



## Mantis (20. Mai 2012)

animus128 schrieb:


> Userwertungen auf Metacritic sind aussageloser als wenn an einfach eine Zahl auswürfelt!


 
Vielen herzlichen Dank für diesen geringfügigen Spoiler, Du Held.


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2012)

Hab einen Spoiler-Tag inzugefügt.
@animus128: Bitte die Möglichkeit des Spoiler-Tags nutzen. Die meisten hier werden Max Payne 3 noch nicht gespielt haben. Und man erwartet hier nicht, das Ende von dem Spiel zu lesen.

@Mantis: Trotzdem bitte nicht beleidigend werden. Danke.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Mai 2012)

animus128 schrieb:


> Userwertungen auf Metacritic sind aussageloser als wenn an einfach eine Zahl auswürfelt!


 
Du hast jetzt aber nicht wirklich das Ende von Max Payne 3 in einem Diablo threat gespoilert?!?!?!?!?!

So ein Scheiß darf doch nicht wahr sein! Auch mit Spoilertag. Ein Spoiler zu D3 ist uninteressant aber in einem Diablothreat erwarte ich keinen Spoiler zu Max Payne 3. Post sofort löschen!!!


----------



## animus128 (20. Mai 2012)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt gedacht, dass das nicht stimmt. Wenn es das wirkliche Ende ist tut es mir leid!

Ach dieses "zitat" kommt aus einer Diablo 3 Metacritic User Review! Ich wollte nur die Absurdität zeigen!


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> @Mantis: Trotzdem bitte nicht beleidigend werden. Danke.


 Und ich möchte hinzufügen, bitte auch nicht den Spoiler zitieren. Wenn du in nicht zitiert hättest, hätte ich ihn gar nicht gesehen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Mai 2012)

animus128 schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt gedacht, dass das nicht stimmt. Wenn es das wirkliche Ende ist tut es mir leid!


 
Und du denkst wenn die Leute sagen, "das Spiel ist scheiße, weil die Story so und so verläuft" ist das gelogen? 
Ich habe extra Trailer ausgelassen, keine Foreneinträge gelesen, um mich nicht zu spoilern und dann kommt jemand bei einem völlig anderen Thema und erwähnt das Ende einfach mal so nebenbei, ich könnte AUSRASTEN!
Tut mir leid, aber das war der mieseste post, den ich jemals in diesem Forum gelesen habe und ich bin schon seit bald 6 Jahren dabei!


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> So ein Scheiß darf doch nicht wahr sein! Auch mit Spoilertag. Ein Spoiler zu D3 ist uninteressant aber in einem Diablothreat erwarte ich keinen Spoiler zu Max Payne 3. Post sofort löschen!!!


Du hast recht. Habe den Spoiler komplett entfernt (falls ich was übersehen hab, melden).


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Du hast recht. Habe den Spoiler komplett entfernt (falls ich was übersehen hab, melden).


 
Danke.

Boah, Tag komplett im Eimer -.-

Wo ist der Teeren und Federn button?


----------



## Mantis (20. Mai 2012)

Sry, Post ist entschärft worden, aber so ein unbedachter Spoiler im D3 (!) Thread geht mal gar nicht – auch wenn ich animus128 hier keine böse Absicht unterstellen will.


----------



## animus128 (20. Mai 2012)

Mantis schrieb:


> Sry, Post ist entschärft worden, aber so ein unbedachter Spoiler im D3 (!) Thread geht mal gar nicht – auch wenn ich animus128 hier keine böse Absicht unterstellen will.


 
Ich hab mich gerade mal informiert und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass der Spoiler nicht stimmt! Trotzdem nochmal sry für die Unruhe!


----------



## Possum (20. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich ging davon aus, dass du zu diesen manchen auch uns Redakteure zählt - machen diese beiden Sätze angesichts dieser (wohl zutreffenden Vermutung) auf dich den Eindruck, als würden sie sich nicht gegenseitig ausschließen? Vielleicht kommt hier der bekannte Nachteil des Internets zum Tragen: Dass ich weder dein Gesicht sehen noch deine Stimme hören kann, während du diese Worte sagst. Entsprechend fällt es mir manchmal schwer, den versteckten Sinn eines Satzes (Ironie, Kritik, etc.) aus einem Beitrag herauszulesen.


 

Das stimmt. Ich hätte die Sätze trennen sollen.

Wie du auch schon geschrieben hast, wenn man sich bei einer Diskussion nicht sieht, kann es leicht zu missverständnissen kommen.

Der Grund meiner Aussage bezüglich der Redakteure war, dass es das erste Spiel ist, zu welchem die Redakteure derart aktiv an der post-Bewertung-Diskussion teilnehmen um ihre Wertung zu vertreten. deswegen der Ausdruck "Interessant".


----------



## MisterSmith (20. Mai 2012)

Possum schrieb:


> Der Grund meiner Aussage bezüglich der Redakteure war, dass es das erste Spiel ist, zu welchem die Redakteure derart aktiv an der post-Bewertung-Diskussion teilnehmen um ihre Wertung zu vertreten. deswegen der Ausdruck "Interessant".


 Naja, ich glaube das liegt daran das es drei Redakteure waren, zumindest in dem Video zu den Umfragen waren es drei. Es kommt aber auch darauf an welche Redakteure es sind, wie umfassend die sich an der Diskussion beteiligen. 

Mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein, Test Drive Unlimited 2(?), da gab es eine sehr rege Beteiligung des Testers.
EDIT: Hier: http://www.pcgames.de/Test-Drive-Un...m-Test-Enttaeuschend-auf-ganzer-Linie-811399/


----------



## kutschi2 (20. Mai 2012)

Diablo 3 ist für die meisten Unspielbar weil man nicht auf die Server kommt, Fehler 37, 33 und bestimmt noch andere verhindern, dass man einloggen kann. Mein Tipp FINGER WEG von dem spiel ! ausser mann will stunden über stunden vor einem login-bildschirm sitzen (selbst wen man nur singel-player macht).

- sowas sollte strafrechtlich verfolgt werden !


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Mai 2012)

kutschi2 schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist für die meisten Unspielbar weil man nicht auf die Server kommt, Fehler 37, 33 und bestimmt noch andere verhindern, dass man einloggen kann. Mein Tipp FINGER WEG von dem spiel ! ausser mann will stunden über stunden vor einem login-bildschirm sitzen (selbst wen man nur singel-player macht).
> 
> - sowas sollte strafrechtlich verfolgt werden !


 
Soweit ich weiß hat sich das Problem schon seit Tagen verflüchtigt? O_o Und mal ehrlich: Wer anderes erwartet hat (obwohl er in Foren unterwegs ist) hat es sich nur gekauft, um sich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

kutschi2 schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist für die meisten Unspielbar weil man nicht auf die Server kommt, Fehler 37, 33 und bestimmt noch andere verhindern, dass man einloggen kann. Mein Tipp FINGER WEG von dem spiel ! ausser mann will stunden über stunden vor einem login-bildschirm sitzen (selbst wen man nur singel-player macht).


 Am Releastag gab es Probleme, danach nicht mehr. Dein Post sagt mir, das du D3 selbst nicht gespielt hast.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2012)

... also von besagten Fehler 33, 37 etc. bin ich verschon geblieben, allerdings bin ich gerade vom Server geflogen weil Blizzard *jetzt* ein Update einspielt.


----------



## Mothman (20. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... also von besagten Fehler 33, 37 etc. bin ich verschon geblieben, allerdings bin ich gerade vom Server geflogen weil Blizzard *jetzt* ein Update einspielt.


Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum bei Mount&Blade: Napoleonic Wars so viel Betrieb ist.


----------



## kornhill (20. Mai 2012)

Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Game. Es hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich kapiert habe das es erstmal nur um den Wert "Schaden" geht. Im späteren Verlauf freue ich mich auf diverse Crit, Avoid, Magic find und weitere Builds. (mit 580 Schaden war ich für Diablo auf Normal ein bisschen zu mächtig  ) 

Die Diablo Nadel steckt auf jeden Fall bis zum Anschlag im Arm. Mal schauen ob es diesmal wieder 2 Jahre lang anhält ...


----------



## Vordack (20. Mai 2012)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Game. Es hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich kapiert habe das es erstmal nur um den Wert "Schaden" geht. Im späteren Verlauf freue ich mich auf diverse Crit, Avoid, Magic find und weitere Builds. (mit 580 Schaden war ich für Diablo auf Normal ein bisschen zu mächtig  )
> 
> Die Diablo Nadel steckt auf jeden Fall bis zum Anschlag im Arm. Mal schauen ob es diesmal wieder 2 Jahre lang anhält ...



Hehe, bin gerade mit normal durch und hatte ca. 250 Schaden. Seit Anfang Akt 3 lag jeder Boss beim ersten Versuch, auch Diablo  Der Barbar ist noch Overpowered


----------



## Rabowke (20. Mai 2012)

Also ich finds im Moment etwas zu simpel ... richtig viel Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hat man nicht, Mantra und Fähigkeiten hin oder her.
Wirkt alles ein wenig 'casual', bin grad im dritten Akt und stand, bis zum Serverdown, gerade vor dieser Spinnenlady, Cyn....irgendwas.

Vorallem im Coop zu zweit oder zu dritt ist das übelst einfach und nichtmal ansatzweise eine Herausforderung. Bevor jetzt Enisira wieder mit seinem Hinweis kommt, doch den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen: lt. golani79 müsste ich das Spiel dafür einmal durchspielen. 

Ganz ehrlich? Find ich doof, ich hab schon in WoW nicht getwinkt weil ich es hasse, immer und immer wieder die gleichen Gebiete zu sehen, viel verändern wird sich nichts. Da hab ich irgendwie im Moment keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Batze (20. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Der erste hat bereits solo (!) Inferno geschafft:
> 
> I beat Diablo (Inferno) Solo! - Diablo III General Discussion - Diablo Discussion and Community Forums - DiabloFans.com



Hm, also irgendwas stimmt da aber nicht.

Ich spiele selbst eine Zaubi und wenn ich das da so sehe.
Also der haut 43k an Schaden raus bei NUR 1590 Int. Wie soll das denn gehen?
Und im Inferno Modus mit Schlappe 6576 Leben. Also Leben ist ja nicht alles, aber da reicht 1 Hit von einem Mini Mob und er liegt.
Da muss er nur mal von einen der Mobs rangezogen werden und vorbei ist es. Oder so eine Gruppe die einen Feuer um die Ohren ballern. das war es dann. So schnell kann er gar nicht reagieren wie die Mobs da teilweise auftauchen im Pulk.

Also irgendwie stimmt da etwas nicht.


----------



## golani79 (20. Mai 2012)

Wollt mich jetzt noch ne Stunde vorm Lernen drücken indem ich ne Runde D3 spiele.
Glaub, Blizzard macht das Update absichtlich genau jetzt 

Ad Schwierigkeitsgrad:
Bin seit gestern in Alptraum unterwegs und der zieht schon ganz nett an. Zumindest mein Witch Doctor muss sich deutlich mehr ins Zeug legen. Weiß nicht, wie es mit anderen Klassen ist.
Bin auch noch am Optimieren der Skillung, so dass ich mir auf Alptraum bei den Champions nicht mehr so schwer tu.


----------



## Batze (20. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ich finds im Moment etwas zu simpel ... richtig viel Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hat man nicht, Mantra und Fähigkeiten hin oder her.
> Wirkt alles ein wenig 'casual', bin grad im dritten Akt und stand, bis zum Serverdown, gerade vor dieser Spinnenlady, Cyn....irgendwas.
> 
> Vorallem im Coop zu zweit oder zu dritt ist das übelst einfach und nichtmal ansatzweise eine Herausforderung. Bevor jetzt Enisira wieder mit seinem Hinweis kommt, doch den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen: lt. golani79 müsste ich das Spiel dafür einmal durchspielen.
> ...



Warte wenn du Alptraum bist, so Akt 3 aufwärts. Dann sagst du nicht mehr es wäre zu leicht. 
Und das du erstmal Normal durchspielen must ist eben so bei Diablo.

Im Normal Modus ist jeder Char Owerpowert. Finde ich auch erstmal gar nicht so verkehrt um ins Spiel reinzukommen.
Es gibt genug Spieler die sowas zum ersten mal spielen.


----------



## ViktorEippert (20. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber eine "n00b"-Frage hätte ich: wie ist es möglich in einem anderen, höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad zu spielen? Ich kann mir zwar einen Hardcore Charakter anlegen, aber andere Einstellungen hab ich nicht gefunden.
> 
> Muss ich, als Beispiel, um den Infernomodus freizuschalten erst das Spiel auf Normal beenden?
> 
> Vielen Dank schonmal ...


 
Das läuft genauso wie in Diablo 2. Sobald du auf Normal durch bist, landest du mit dem Char auf Albtraum. Und das geht dann so weiter,  bis du irgendwann in Inferno bist.

@zu einfach: Auf Normal ist es auch vergleichsweise einfach. Das wird sich schlagartig ab Albtraum (spätetestens Akt 2) noch ändern.


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Find ich doof, ich hab schon in WoW nicht getwinkt weil ich es hasse, immer und immer wieder die gleichen Gebiete zu sehen, viel verändern wird sich nichts. Da hab ich irgendwie im Moment keine Lust drauf.


 
Dann ist Diablo definitiv das falsche Spiel für dich. 
Das ist jetzt nicht bös gemeint, aber Diablo ist nicht dafür da, dass man es einmal durchspielt und dann in die Ecke legt. In dem Spiel (genauso wie in den Vorgängern) geht es einzig und allein darum die immer gleichen Gebiete und Monster durchzuforsten, um sein Equip zu verbessern und Items abzugreifen.

Auf Albtraum fängt das Spiel erst richtig an, wenn die ersten Elitemobs mit mehreren Affixen auftauchen geht der Spass erst los und auf Hölle und Inferno legen die nochmal eine Schippe drauf.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Mai 2012)

Possum schrieb:


> Der Grund meiner Aussage bezüglich der Redakteure war, dass es das erste Spiel ist, zu welchem die Redakteure derart aktiv an der post-Bewertung-Diskussion teilnehmen um ihre Wertung zu vertreten. deswegen der Ausdruck "Interessant".


Da liegst du falsch.


----------



## z3ro22 (20. Mai 2012)

also ich bin noch bei akt 2 und bin noch nicht durch,aber meine kolegen sind  kurz vor dem letzten mal durch gamen und fluchen laufend  weil sie immer sterben^^,


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ich finds im Moment etwas zu simpel ... richtig viel Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten hat man nicht, Mantra und Fähigkeiten hin oder her.
> Wirkt alles ein wenig 'casual', bin grad im dritten Akt und stand, bis zum Serverdown, gerade vor dieser Spinnenlady, Cyn....irgendwas.
> 
> Vorallem im Coop zu zweit oder zu dritt ist das übelst einfach und nichtmal ansatzweise eine Herausforderung. Bevor jetzt Enisira wieder mit seinem Hinweis kommt, doch den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen: lt. golani79 müsste ich das Spiel dafür einmal durchspielen.
> ...


Normal + Koop ist extrem einfach. Solo ist es abhängig von der Klasse - mit einem Hexendoktor habe ich einige Bosse auf Normal nicht im ersten Anlauf geschafft. Ab Albtraum geht's aber eh erst richtig los.


----------



## jo0 (20. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Dein letzter Satz ist lustig. Eine indirekte Unterstellung bleibt eine Unterstellung. Also nochmal für alle: Wir sind nicht käuflich. Blizzard hat uns keine Minimalwertung vorgegeben. Es gab keinen "Druck von oben" auf uns Tester. Die Anzeigenabteilung und die Redaktion sind getrennt - nur weil ein Publisher bei uns Werbung bucht, heißt das nicht, dass wir ihm anschließend bei jedem Test Honig ums Maul schmieren. Aber was rede ich da, das habe ich doch alles schon einmal im Risen 2-Test geschrieben - und genau wie dort wird es auch hier niemanden interessieren *seufz*


 
Ich habe da eigentlich im allgemeinen geredet.... Und war nicht auf PC Games bezogen... 
Danke für den Link, mich interessiert das und dafür möchte ich dir danken. Schön zu lesen, dass ihr so offen darüber spricht!

Aber trotzdem sind die 91% für mich etwas zu hoch angesetzt


----------



## kornhill (20. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hehe, bin gerade mit normal durch und hatte ca. 250 Schaden. Seit Anfang Akt 3 lag jeder Boss beim ersten Versuch, auch Diablo  Der Barbar ist noch Overpowered


 
Der Barb steigt ja noch gut wenn er Raserei etc. aufgeladen hat. Schau mal wieviel dmg du da dann machst  Meine Zauberin rockt auf jeden Fall, macht Spaß. Obwohl es mit dem rumexperimentieren wohl jetzt erst los geht 

 Meine mage wurde zu oft geOneHittet. Von den Bossen durfte ich mich nicht wirklich treffen lassen ... Diablo lag aber beim 2ten mal. 

Und ich spiel viel zu lahm hab ich festgestellt .... Hab mir wieder mal ewig Zeit genommen


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Mai 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem sind die 91% für mich etwas zu hoch angesetzt



Nochmal zum Vergleich der Zwischenstand unserer Umfrage. 1.700 PC-Games-Leser haben auf folgende Frage geantwortet.

Welche Wertung würdest du Diablo 3 geben?

95 bis 100 (Meisterwerk): 25,7%
94 bis 89 (genial): 41,7%
88 bis 85 (sehr gut): 18,8%
84 bis 79 (gut)    7,2%
78 bis 70 (befriedigend): 3,1%
69 oder weniger (enttäuschend): 3,5%


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Mai 2012)

robotbug schrieb:


> Und ich habe Dir nicht unterstellt, dass du irgendein publisher-Zombie wärst.


 
Indirekt schon. Du hast angedeutet, dass wir nicht objektiv werten, dass wir bei Diablo 3 andere Maßstäbe anlegen als sonst. Und das ist einfach falsch.



> ist ja nicht so, dass der hype euch mitgerissen hat, oder? Und ich liege  wohl falsch, wenn ich behaupte, dass ihr nicht so ganz zu 100% objektiv  getestet habt. Wie war das doch gleich: beta gespielt, dann irgenwann  mal die Redakteure vorgestellt, die das Spiel mal testen werden...klar,  den Aufwand den hype betreibt ihr ja bei jedem Spiel, ne?



Den Aufwand betreiben wir natürlich nicht bei jedem Spiel, den machen wir davon abhängig, wie wir das Leserinteresse an einem Spiel abschätzen. Bei Diablo 3 ist es gigantisch, vielleicht größer als bei jedem anderen Spiel in den letzten paar Jahren (seit Half-Life 2 würde ich mal schätzen). Ist doch logisch, dass wir die Berichterstattung entsprechend aufblasen und das Bedürfnis der Leser so gut wie möglich befriedigen wollen. Dieser neudeutsch "Hype" genannte Medienrummel hat aber auf unseren Test keine Auswirkung. Wir hätten Diablo 3 auch eine 80er- oder 70er-Wertung gegeben, wenn die unserer Meinung nach gepasst hätte - hat sie aber nicht.
Mir persönlich war Diablo 3 vor dem Test sogar ziemlich egal. Erst als sich abzeichnete, dass ich einer der drei Tester sein würde, habe ich mal kurz die Open Beta gespielt. Und als dann der Test losging, hatte ich einfach jede Menge Spaß. Diablo 3 ist ein super Spiel. Nicht, weil ich das so erwartet hätte, oder weil ich mir gedacht habe "Au Backe, ich muss das Spiel gut finden, weil wir schon so viele Berichte dazu geschrieben haben.", sondern einfach, weil es ein tolles Stück Software ist. Punkt. Wenn du mir das nicht einfach mal glaubst,ohne mir und den Kollegen ein verborgenes Motiv zu unterstellen, dann kann ich mir hier wahrscheinlich noch jahrelang die Finger wund schreiben, ohne deine Meinung zu ändern.

Ach ja, noch ein Wort zu der besonderen Art des Tests: Blizzard verschickt vorab keine Testmuster an die Redaktionen. Das ist doof für uns, denn natürlich wollen wir den Lesern möglichst früh eine Kaufberatung bieten. Im Fall von Diablo 3 war es besonders doof, denn der Test dazu musste noch in unser aktuelles Heft. Dessen Redaktionsschluss war gestern (normalerweise Freitag). Wir standen also unter enormen Zeitdruck, um den Test rechtzeitig festzustellen, damit das Heft fertig wird. Deshalb haben wir die Taskforce gebildet, uns von Dienstag bis Freitag in einem Meeting-Raum im Verlag eingesperrt und Diablo 3 ungestört rauf und runter gespielt. 
Das Problem dabei: Unsere Online-Kollegen wollten auf der Seite natürlich schnellstmöglich einen Test haben. Da wir dafür aber erst einmal keine Zeit hatten und der Heft-Abgabetermin dräute, haben wir uns für die Video-Tagebuchform entschieden. Das hat nichts mit Hype zu tun, es war einfach die zeitsparendste Lösung für uns drei Tester, die Leser zu informieren und gleichzeitig den Großteil des Tages mit Diablo 3-Spielen zu verbringen.



zerr schrieb:


> oder die pcgames bewertung zur mount and  blade,drakensang und die arschkriecherei bei gta 4,call of duty,mass  effect 2
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Oh ja, lasst uns völlig fremde Genres in die Diskussion einbringen und nebenbei noch ein bisschen CoD bashen ^^



keth schrieb:


> "Randomized" ist nicht das Gegenteil von "steril".
> Ersteres ist eine Aussage über Zufälligkeit, letzteres eine Aussage über Atmosphäre.


 
Du hast Recht, aber richte deine Kritik bitte an Eidgenosse11, auf dessen Beitrag ich geantwortet habe. Er selbst hat in seinem Beitrag die angebliche Sterilität der Diablo 3-Levels mit der Zufallskomponente in Verbindung gebracht: 


Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Dies beweist schon nur, dass die Maps von  Torchlight 2 randomized sind, die von Diablo3 jedoch arg steril.


 


Possum schrieb:


> Der Grund meiner Aussage bezüglich der Redakteure war, dass es das erste  Spiel ist, zu welchem die Redakteure derart aktiv an der  post-Bewertung-Diskussion teilnehmen um ihre Wertung zu vertreten.  deswegen der Ausdruck "Interessant".


 
Wie Felix schon meinte: Da irrst du dich. Ist zwar von Redakteur zu Redakteur unterschiedlich, aber ich verweise nur mal auf die Tests von Skyrim, Arkham City, The Witcher 2 oder Risen 2, wo wir uns sehr viel Zeit für die Beantwortung der Leserfragen genommen haben. Oder eben auch Test Drive Unlimited 2 von Kollege Schuster.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich habe da eigentlich im allgemeinen geredet.... Und war nicht auf PC Games bezogen...
> Danke für den Link, mich interessiert das und dafür möchte ich dir danken. Schön zu lesen, dass ihr so offen darüber spricht!
> 
> Aber trotzdem sind die 91% für mich etwas zu hoch angesetzt


 
Das ist aber auch im Allgemeinen Blödsinn, alleine weil das schon viel zu teuer werden würde wenn wirklich alle bestechen wollen würdest oder auch nur zu glauben das ansatzweise da Alle dicht halten würden wenn die Publisher da die Verlage erpressen würden, da muss man nur die Mondlandung als Vorlage und das Killerargument nehmen, das unter Garantie 50.000 Leute die am Apollo Programm mitgearbeitet haben nie und nimmer alle Dicht gehalten hätten


----------



## Dentagad (20. Mai 2012)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich habe da eigentlich im allgemeinen geredet.... Und war nicht auf PC Games bezogen...
> Danke für den Link, mich interessiert das und dafür möchte ich dir danken. Schön zu lesen, dass ihr so offen darüber spricht!
> 
> Aber trotzdem sind die 91% für mich etwas zu hoch angesetzt


 

Ich find es sogar zuwenig
Wenn D3 keine 93er Titel ist... was sonst? Die Prozent sind Spielspass angaben und wie genial das Gameplay ist kann man gut bei mir ein meiner Friendlist sehen. Meine ganzen RL Kollegen  zocken ALLE Diablo. Die zocken nur noch. Da gibt es nichts mehr anderes ausser Diablo zur Zeit.

Nenn mir mal ein Spiel in den letzten Jahren das das geschafft hat. Ich kenn nicht eines


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch im Allgemeinen Blödsinn, alleine weil das schon viel zu teuer werden würde wenn wirklich alle bestechen wollen würdest oder auch nur zu glauben das ansatzweise da Alle dicht halten würden wenn die Publisher da die Verlage erpressen würden, da muss man nur die Mondlandung als Vorlage und das Killerargument nehmen, das unter Garantie 50.000 Leute die am Apollo Programm mitgearbeitet haben nie und nimmer alle Dicht gehalten hätten


 
Lustigerweise habe ich letztens mal in alten PC Games-Ausgaben geschmöckert und selbst da gab es schon Bestechungsvorwürfe 
Wer es nachlesen will: Ausgabe 05/2001, Seite 217. Hätte die Spielebranche schon seit damals die Redaktionen bestochen, jeder Redakteur hätte einen Swimmingpool, der komplett mit Geldbündeln gefüllt ist.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (20. Mai 2012)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Game. Es hat eine Weile gedauert bis ich kapiert habe das es erstmal nur um den Wert "Schaden" geht. Im späteren Verlauf freue ich mich auf diverse Crit, Avoid, Magic find und weitere Builds. (mit 580 Schaden war ich für Diablo auf Normal ein bisschen zu mächtig  )
> 
> Die Diablo Nadel steckt auf jeden Fall bis zum Anschlag im Arm. Mal schauen ob es diesmal wieder 2 Jahre lang anhält ...



Ja, mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis dir Blizzard die Nadel aus dem Arm zieht. Denn was du zu verdrängen scheinst ist, dass nicht mehr du entscheidest, wann du das Spiel spielst, sondern Blizzard. Der Start von Diablo3 hat dies vorzüglich demonstriert. Nicht ihr besitzt das Spiel mehr, ihr nutzt es nur. Ihr  habt euch lediglich einen Dienst gekauft, den man euch jederzeit wieder abstellen kann. Und wenns morgen Blizzard danach ist dann wird niemand von euch auch nur eure Charaktere sehen. Und das ist, was ihr Schafe alle verkennt. Man enteignet euch Schritt für Schritt, und dies ist einer der Gründe, weshalb ich das Produkt "Diablo3" nicht unterstützen kann! Jeder, der dies getan hat, ist in meinen Augen Schuld, dass die aktuelle Situation so ist wie sie ist, mit den ganzen DLC, Launcher, Onlineüberwachungen usw. 

Ihr seid der Frosch im Wasser. Unmerklich erhöht man die Temperatur.. dem Frosch ists egal, ist ja noch angenehm.. bis der Frosch gekocht ist und er es nicht mal gemerkt hat. Denkt ihr ich überspanne? Ich glaube nicht, Tim..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Diq6TAtSECg


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Lustigerweise habe ich letztens mal in alten PC Games-Ausgaben geschmöckert und selbst da gab es schon Bestechungsvorwürfe
> Wer es nachlesen will: Ausgabe 05/2001, Seite 217. Hätte die Spielebranche schon seit damals die Redaktionen bestochen, jeder Redakteur hätte einen Swimmingpool, der komplett mit Geldbündeln gefüllt ist.


 
das wär ja auch mal was für ne Spezialausgabe der Rumpelkammer, die schönsten Bestechungsvorwürfepost die Rossi so bekommen hat 
Wobei ihr eh wieder mal ne Folge machen müsst wo ihr die Post vorlest, wo Schlütti da anfängt den komischen Text vorzulesen, da ist Felix blick einfach unbezahlbar


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ja, mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis dir Blizzard die Nadel aus dem Arm zieht. Denn was du zu verdrängen scheinst ist, dass nicht mehr du entscheidest, wann du das Spiel spielst, sondern Blizzard. Der Start von Diablo3 hat dies vorzüglich demonstriert. Nicht ihr besitzt das Spiel mehr, ihr nutzt es nur. Ihr  habt euch lediglich einen Dienst gekauft, den man euch jederzeit wieder abstellen kann. Und wenns morgen Blizzard danach ist dann wird niemand von euch auch nur eure Charaktere sehen. Und das ist, was ihr Schafe alle verkennt. Man enteignet euch Schritt für Schritt, und dies ist einer der Gründe, weshalb ich das Produkt "Diablo3" nicht unterstützen kann! Jeder, der dies getan hat, ist in meinen Augen Schuld, dass die aktuelle Situation so ist wie sie ist, mit den ganzen DLC, Launcher, Onlineüberwachungen usw.
> 
> Ihr seid der Frosch im Wasser. Unmerklich erhöht man die Temperatur.. dem Frosch ists egal, ist ja noch angenehm.. bis der Frosch gekocht ist und er es nicht mal gemerkt hat. Denkt ihr ich überspanne? Ich glaube nicht, Tim..
> 
> Überwachungsstaat - wie der Frosch im heißen Wasser - YouTube


 Wir sind also Schafe und Frösche. Danke für deine weisen Worte.


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ja, mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis dir Blizzard die Nadel aus dem Arm zieht. Denn was du zu verdrängen scheinst ist, dass nicht mehr du entscheidest, wann du das Spiel spielst, sondern Blizzard. Der Start von Diablo3 hat dies vorzüglich demonstriert. Nicht ihr besitzt das Spiel mehr, ihr nutzt es nur. Ihr  habt euch lediglich einen Dienst gekauft, den man euch jederzeit wieder abstellen kann. Und wenns morgen Blizzard danach ist dann wird niemand von euch auch nur eure Charaktere sehen. Und das ist, was ihr Schafe alle verkennt. Man enteignet euch Schritt für Schritt, und dies ist einer der Gründe, weshalb ich das Produkt "Diablo3" nicht unterstützen kann! Jeder, der dies getan hat, ist in meinen Augen Schuld, dass die aktuelle Situation so ist wie sie ist, mit den ganzen DLC, Launcher, Onlineüberwachungen usw.
> 
> Ihr seid der Frosch im Wasser. Unmerklich erhöht man die Temperatur.. dem Frosch ists egal, ist ja noch angenehm.. bis der Frosch gekocht ist und er es nicht mal gemerkt hat. Denkt ihr ich überspanne? Ich glaube nicht, Tim..
> 
> Überwachungsstaat - wie der Frosch im heißen Wasser - YouTube


 
Und du bist natürlich der einzig sehene unter den bLinden hier oder was? 

Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und lass das Posten hier, du machst dich mit jedem weiteren Post nur noch viel lächerlicher.
Du stellst dich hier hin, als wärst du der ganz große Max, der den absoluten "Durchblick" hat und als Einziger das große, nebulöse Lügen- und Bestechungsgewirr durchschaut, was die Weltherrscher von Blizzard hier weben. 

Selten so einen Müll gelesen, echt.


Kleiner Tipp: Fang mal an dir ein paar Geschäftsbedingungen etc. von ein paar anderen Produkten durchzulesen, du würdest dich wundern, wo überall Passagen drinstehen, die deine Nutzungsrechte einschränken KÖNNTEN.


----------



## kornhill (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> ...



... das hab ich mir nicht mal bis zum Ende durchgelesen.


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ja, mal schauen wie lange es dauert, bis dir Blizzard die Nadel aus dem Arm zieht. Denn was du zu verdrängen scheinst ist, dass nicht mehr du entscheidest, wann du das Spiel spielst, sondern Blizzard.


Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber grow up, wie man so schön sagt. Wie realistisch ist es, das Blizzard die server in den nächsten 10 Jahren abschaltet? Nahe zero. 

Onlineaktivierungen werden in Zukunft auf dem PC Standard sein. Das hat einen einfachen (Haupt)grund. Raubkopien. Ich will es hier sicher nicht jedem unterstellen, aber interessanterweise haben sich im Bekanntenkreis genau *die *Personen am meisten über Onlineaktivierungen aufgeregt, die vorher jedes Spiel hemmungslos kopiert haben. Deswegen finde ich das System auch in Ordnung - dem Hersteller steht ein fairer Beitrag zu, womit in Zukunft auch wieder neue Spiele entwickelt werden können.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (20. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Wir sind also Schafe und Frösche. Danke für deine weisen Worte.



Das war nur sinnbildlich gemeint, ich wollte niemanden beleidigen. Ich befinde mich in derselben Situation wie jeder hier.


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber grow up, wie man so schön sagt. Wie realistisch ist es, das Blizzard die server in den nächsten 10 Jahren die server abschaltet? Nahe zero.
> 
> Onlineaktivierungen werden in Zukunft auf dem PC Standard sein. Das hat einen einfachen (Haupt)grund. Raubkopien. Ich will es hier sicher nicht jedem unterstellen, aber interessanterweise haben sich im Bekanntenkreis genau *die *Personen am meisten über Onlineaktivierungen aufgeregt, die vorher jedes Spiel hemmungslos kopiert haben. Deswegen finde ich das System auch in Ordnung - dem Hersteller steht ein fairer Beitrag zu, womit in Zukunft auch wieder neue Spiele entwickelt werden können.



Es geht nicht darum ob sies tun, sondern dass sie es können! Und nein ich kaufe gute Spiele jederzeit, die frei von DRM Massnahmen sind. Sogar sehr gern. Du brauchst mir nichts zu unterstellen du kennst mich nämlich gar nicht.. Ebenso fange ich jetzt nicht an das leidige thema der Raubkopien zu diskutieren an, denn dies ist nur ein Vorwand. Raubkopien haben seit jeher mit schlechten Dienstleistungen zu tun und mit der finanziellen Situation des entsprechenden Konsumenten. Geh mal nicht immer vom schlimmsten aus, es soll durchaus noch ehrliche Menschen geben.. siehe das ganze geld das für Kickstarter Projekte zustande kommt zb...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Das war nur sinnbildlich gemeint, ich wollte niemanden beleidigen. Ich befinde mich in derselben Situation wie jeder hier.


 Das bezweifle ich jetzt mal stark.


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Onlineaktivierungen werden in Zukunft auf dem PC Standard sein. Das hat einen einfachen (Haupt)grund. Raubkopien..


 
na, ich glaub eher idr. ist das inzwischen wegen den Gebrauchtkäufen


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum ob sies tun, sondern dass sie es können!


Was interessiert einen Normalspieler ein theoretisch mögliches Ereignis, dessen Eintritt in der Praxis nahezu ausgeschlossen ist? 



Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ebenso fange ich jetzt nicht an das leidige thema der Raubkopien zu diskutieren an, denn dies ist nur ein Vorwand.


 Nope. Es ist längst empirisch nachgewiesen, dass Spiele ohne sicheren Kopierschutz signifikant schlechtere Verkaufszahlen haben (was eigentlich auch völlig logisch ist). Glaubst du Unternehmen machen Onlineaktivierung aus Spass um dich zu ärgern?

@Enisra: Du hast recht, das ist auch ein Grund. Ua. wegen Ketten wie gamestop.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Es ist längst empirisch nachgewiesen, dass Spiele ohne sicheren Kopierschutz signifikant schlechtere Verkaufszahlen haben (was eigentlich auch völlig logisch ist).



LOL. Das lässt sich empirisch gar nicht nachweisen! Die Faktoren für Verkaufszahlen sind so mannigfaltig, dass Ursache und Wirkung nicht klar definiert werden können. Und übrigens: Wieso sind es meistens die meistverkauften Spiele die am meisten raubkopiert werden? ...


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wieso sind es meistens die meistverkauften Spiele die am meisten raubkopiert werden? ...


 Hä?


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Hä?



Die Spiele mit den höchsten Verkaufszahlen sind meistens jene, die am häufigsten kopiert werden. Was ist daran unverständlich?


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Die Spiele mit den höchsten Verkaufszahlen sind  meistens jene, die am häufigsten kopiert werden. Was ist daran  unverständlich?


 Beliebtere Spiele werden häufiger kopiert .. wo ist jetzt die erleuchtende Aussage?


----------



## Kerl (20. Mai 2012)

Was der Eidgenosse sagt, kann man nicht einfach von der Hand weisen. Ist ja in der Tat so, dass man nicht das Spiel, sondern nur den Dienst gekauft hat - also die Möglichkeit, das Spiel zu spielen. Schön finde ich das nicht, genausowenig wie die Onlinepflicht. Ich hätte jetzt zocken können - kann ich aber nicht, weil Blizzard mich nicht lässt. Kann man das gutreden? Nö, glaub nicht.

Ich finde es auch gut, wenn es Leute gibt, die ihrem Prinzip treu bleiben und manche Dinge nicht unterstützen, weil sie damit nicht einverstanden sind. Man sollte darauf nicht rumhacken. *find*
Hab selbst in den letzten Jahren Spiele ausfallen lassen, weil mir die Art und Weise des Kopierschutzes widerstrebte. Bei Fallout New Vegas und Diablo 3 hab ich Ausnahmen gemacht, weil ich die Spiele einfach haben wollte.

Zu Diablo 3 selbst: Ich finde es spitze. Hab meine freien Tage dem Spiel gewidmet und wurde nicht enttäuscht. Finde auch die Story ok, wenn man als alter Diablo Hase natürlich von der Story kaum überrascht wurde. Sie ist aber gut inszeniert und absolut flüssig.

Das polarisierende Talentsystem finde ich persönlich um Längen besser als jede feste Talentverteilung. Was ist so toll daran, an feste Talente gebunden zu sein? Man kann hier wild umherprobieren, es gibt (ich kann jetzt nur aus der Sicht einer Zauberin sprechen) verschiedene Spielweisen und Herangehensweisen - ich find das Klasse.
Dazu kommt, dass es kaum sinnfreie Skills gibt. Und ich finde, gerade das ist doch viel mehr Individualisierung als ein starrer Talentbaum, bei dem es am Ende doch nur eine Handvoll Skillungen gibt, die das Optimum bilden und die man nur umständlich wieder umskillen kann.
So spielt jeder, wie er mag und kann im Game fix mal austesten, obs nicht etwa mit Diamanthaut und wuchtige Klingen im Nahkampf besser rockt als im Fernkampf mit Arkanbällchen und Neonröhrensuperstrahler.

Ich hab jedenfalls mein süchtigmachendes Spiel für die nächste Zeit gefunden.
Ne Wertung von über 90 % ist absolut in Ordnung. Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Beliebtere Spiele werden häufiger kopiert .. wo ist jetzt die erleuchtende Aussage?



/facepalm

Du schreibst: _Es ist längst empirisch nachgewiesen, dass Spiele ohne sicheren Kopierschutz signifikant schlechtere Verkaufszahlen haben_

Aber die Spiele mit den höchsten Verkaufszahlen werden am meisten kopiert - haben wohl daher auch keinen sicheren Kopierschutz. Wie vereinst Du diese beiden Gegensätze in Deiner Logik?


----------



## Zerth (20. Mai 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Wie vereinst Du diese beiden Gegensätze in Deiner Logik?


Das ist nur eine Frage der Grundgesamtheit.


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2012)

zerth schrieb:


> das ist nur eine frage der grundgesamtheit.



hä? :-b


----------



## onaccdesaster (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

@Tut-Ench: Mit "wir ehrlichen Käufern und Zockern" hatte ich uns alle gemeint außer die Raubkopierer und die die sich solche Versionen beschafft haben.

Denn diese sind mit dran schuld das wir jetzt diesen Account- und Onlinezwang haben. Doch der Hauptgrund ist die Profitgier und die VERNICHTUNG des Gebrauchtspielemarktes. 
Der Grund warum ich auch hier schreibe obwohl ich Diablo 3 nicht gekauft habe ist das ich es gerne spielen würde! D3 ist wahrlich kein schlechtes Spiel.
Habe das am offenen Beta-WE gesehen und auch das Blizzard es schon immer drauf hatte Geschichten durch das Spiel und Rendervideos an den Mann und Frau zu bringen. Ich finde es halt sehr schade das gerade Firmen wie Blizzard, Ubisoft und EA solche Maßnahmen ergreifen und ich mich als Gegner solcher Maßnahmen nur mit Nichtkauf wehren kann!!

Doch wir Gegner haben diesen Kampf verloren. Als Nächstes werden Next-Gen-Konsolen kommen die auch auf dieses Verfahren setzen. Nein Danke!!!

@Eidgenosse: Ich kann Dich verstehen aber schreib besser nichts mehr. Wir sind eine Minderheit und haben verloren. Unsere Argumente zählen nicht.

Grüße


----------



## amaha (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Bin mit meiner sorc irgendwo in akt 2 hölle, macht daweil noch spaß. Mit den fähigkeiten kann man sich spielen, leider ist das wechseln "onthefly", wie beim vorgänger nicht mehr ohne cooldown vorhanden. Spitze ist, dass man weder erfahrung noch gold nach einem tod verliert - das war in LoD schon sehr schmerzhaft, wenns mal passieren musste. Da ich fast ausschließlich im coop gespielt habe ist die story an mir ziemlich vorbeigezogen, da ist nachholungsbedarf vorhanden. Schade finde ich persönlich, dass das spiel auf maximal 4 spieler im coopmod ausgelegt ist, da habe ich schon mindestens 5 erwartet- warum bloß...naja kann man wohl nichts machen zu 4t machts auch spaß. Die Items mit vielen statpoints drängen die skills in den hintergrund, d.h. ohne gute waffe kein guter schaden mit spells etc. - somit überwiegend sehr itemgerichtetes spiel mit einem auktionshaus, aber dazu später.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass das spiel extrem auf random setzt, insbesondere bei items, was etwas überwältigend wirkt da es an konstanz verliert - es gibt also eine riesen auswahl! Handeln, wie in LoD ist nicht mehr, weil es viel weniger möglichkeiten gibt(bis jetzt habe ich nur ein tradechannel gefunden, aber das sieht umständlich aus auf die schnelle das selbe spiel zu joinen) man kann keine spielenamen erstellen à la "Need iwas Offer iwas" - hier kommt nun das auctionhouse, im wahrsten sinne des wortes, ins spiel, das ja mit spielgeld ganz lustig ist und anscheinend zur vorbereitung und gewöhnung an das echtgeldauktionshaus dient. Irgendwie kommt es mir so vor, als würde blizzard den "item für item" handel unter spielern sehr erschweren bzw. ganz unterbinden zu wollen damit die leute auf das auktionshaus ausweichen,für das echtgeldHaus gilt zitat: "...Nach dem sich dieses Freikontingent erschöpft hat, fällt für das Einstellen jedes Gegenstandes – oder aber auch beim Versteigern kompletter Charaktere – ein Fixbetrag an, ebenso nochmals, wenn dieser Gegenstand auch erfolgreich versteigert wurde...". Ich finde schwach, dass blizzard sich dafür entschieden hat das geldsystem offiziell einzuführen um sich eine stück vom kuchen abzuschneiden und damit sickert auch realität in ein computerspiel durch. Es muss natürlich keiner, der es nicht will benutzen. mir gefällt das system halt nicht, muss man wohl auf trade-foren ausweichen. 

Grafik finde ich in ordnung, hätte besser sein können - stört aber überhaupt nicht, alles passt sehr gut zusammen. Inventar, stash und die items drinnen haben mir vom aussehen her in d2 besser gefallen, hat authentischer gewirkt. Das einfärben ist eine nette spielerei, wenn man nichts zu tun hat ^^. Die bosse finde ich sehr gut gemacht grafisch sowie spielerisch, nicht nur dumpfes draufhämmern, muss man auch ein bisschen durch die gegend laufen

Die server probleme habe ich mir schlimmer erwartet, weil es doch ein spiel ist, das viele spielen.

Insgesamt finde ich, dass es bis jetzt ein gutes spiel ist, man kann auf jeden fall viel zeit reininvestieren, ich glaube es wird sich noch nach ner weile entfalten. Eines steht fest - es ist auf jeden fall kein D2 LoD mehr  ein anderes spiel ob würdiger nachfolger oder nicht wird sich mit der zeit herausstellen, ich glaube es ist noch zu früh das beurteilen zu können.

dies war mein senf
schönen sonntag noch


----------



## nerdone (20. Mai 2012)

Ich finde das die PC Games Redaktion dieses Spiel auf 89% oder weniger abwerten sollte. Bei anderen Spielen wirken sich Bugs ebenfalls negativ auf die Wertung aus und was Blizzard hier aufführt ist schlimmer als ein paar Fehler die etwa bei Gotik aufgetreten sind. Ich verstehe Kopierschutzmassnahmen ja aber wenn ich ein Spiel das 59!! Euro kostet erst mal nicht spielen kann weil nicht installierbar (nach 10h ging es dann nachdem ich mich durch x Foren durchgeforstet habe) und dann nachdem es endlich drauf war und ich spielen konnte gleich mal die Server down sind aufgrund von undefinierbaren Fehlern ist eine Frechheit!!! Das ist kein Bug das Spiel funktioniert einfach nicht!! Ich habe ehrlich gesagt gar keine Lust mehr auf diese Ding. Ein Spiel das mehr Stress und Frust hervoruft als es das Spass macht brauche ich nicht.


----------



## nerdone (20. Mai 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Tut-Ench: Mit "wir ehrlichen Käufern und Zockern" hatte ich uns alle gemeint außer die Raubkopierer und die die sich solche Versionen beschafft haben.
> 
> ...



Mein Tip: Kauf es dir nicht. Heute mittag hat die Installation endlich funktioniert (nach Stunden des herumprobierens und Foren durchwühlens) und seit 15:00 sind die Server down und man kann nicht mehr spielen. Fazit -> 59 Euro ausgegeben für einen Haufen Schrott.Ich wollte eigentlich diese Wochenende spielen weil ich unter der Woche keine Zeit habe. DAs wars dann wohl mit dem Vorhaben. Hab echt kein Lust mehr drauf.


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. Mai 2012)

onaccdesaster schrieb:


> Denn diese sind mit dran schuld das wir jetzt diesen Account- und Onlinezwang haben. Doch der Hauptgrund ist die Profitgier und die VERNICHTUNG des Gebrauchtspielemarktes.


 Reine Spekulation!
Niemand hier arbeitet im Vertrieb oder in der Führungsetage von Blizzard, daher sind das alles Mutmaßungen und Behauptungen.

Genau das ist auch das Problem, was bestimmt einige (ich auf jedenfall), mit euren Posts hier haben, ihr stellt diese Spekulationen als Fakten hin, obwohl ihr absolut keinen Beweis dafür habt. Ihr verallgemeinert und schießt einfach wild in blauen Dunst und stellt es so da, als wenn es erwiesene Tatsachen sind und das sind eure Aussagen nunmal nicht.

Natürlich zieht ein System wie das Battle.net unter anderem darauf ab, den Gebrauchtspielemarkt zu untergraben, hättet ihr eine eigene Firma, die Produkte vermarktet, würdet ihr auch Mittel und Wege suchen den Absatz zu steigern und Gebrauchtverkäufe zu reduzieren, denn daran verdient ihr keinen Cent. Das ist also keine neue Teufelei, Gewinnmaximierung ist das, was zählt, um zu überleben, so traurig das auch ist.
ABER, der Gebrauchtspielemarkt ist nur ein Element, warum solche Systeme genutzt werden, Kopierschutz, Cheatschutz, Registrieren der Spielergewohnheiten, einfacherer Onlinesupport usw. gehören ebenfalls dazu und da (wie oben schon geschrieben) niemand von uns bei Blizzard/EA/Ubisoft oder sonstwem (immerwieder kurios, dass keiner STEAM nennt), müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass all diese Elemente gleichgewichtet sind. Alles andere sind und bleiben wilde Spekulationen. 


...hab ich erwähnt, dass die mal hinmachen können mit ihren Notfallwartungen? Ich wollte Iron Man 2 eigentlich nur aufnehmen und weiterleveln...muss doch noch 60 werden irgendwann. 
Der große Vorteil ist, dass ih doch noch ein bisschen die Torchlight 2 Beta spielen kann. Ist zwar ganz lustig, aber Diablo 3 macht mehr Spaß und ist für mich stimmiger inszeniert. Spielt sich auch irgendwie handlicher, finde ich.


----------



## Meckermann (20. Mai 2012)

Im Moment ist das spiel doch technisch einen Zumutung. Wenn ich spielen möchte, dann doch wenn ICH Zeit und Lust habe, nicht wenn Blizzard gerade Zeit und Lust hat.


----------



## meth0d (20. Mai 2012)

auf den US-Servern könnte man daddeln....

http://eu.battle.net/d3/en/status


----------



## Eidgenosse11 (20. Mai 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation!
> Niemand hier arbeitet im Vertrieb oder in der Führungsetage von Blizzard, daher sind das alles Mutmaßungen und Behauptungen.



Ne is klar.. und unten beschreibst du selbst welche Mutmassungen und Behauptungen das sind 



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Genau das ist auch das Problem, was bestimmt einige (ich auf jedenfall), mit euren Posts hier haben, ihr stellt diese Spekulationen als Fakten hin, obwohl ihr absolut keinen Beweis dafür habt. Ihr verallgemeinert und schießt einfach wild in blauen Dunst und stellt es so da, als wenn es erwiesene Tatsachen sind und das sind eure Aussagen nunmal nicht.
> 
> Natürlich zieht ein System wie das Battle.net unter anderem darauf ab, den Gebrauchtspielemarkt zu untergraben, hättet ihr eine eigene Firma, die Produkte vermarktet, würdet ihr auch Mittel und Wege suchen den Absatz zu steigern und Gebrauchtverkäufe zu reduzieren, denn daran verdient ihr keinen Cent. Das ist also keine neue Teufelei, Gewinnmaximierung ist das, was zählt, um zu überleben, so traurig das auch ist.



 Kauf dir ein Rückgrat. Bloss weil du es frisst müssen dies nicht alle ok finden. Wenns nach dir ginge könnt man auch gleich dein Schlafzimmer filmen zugunsten Gewinnmaximierung oder wie? Ausserdem ist dies nicht nötig zum überleben, es langt, Gewinn zu machen. Man muss es nicht immer ins unendliche treiben. Es gibt noch ein Organismus, der unendlich wächst. Krebs...



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> ABER, der Gebrauchtspielemarkt ist nur ein Element, warum solche Systeme genutzt werden, Kopierschutz, Cheatschutz, Registrieren der Spielergewohnheiten, einfacherer Onlinesupport usw. gehören ebenfalls dazu und da (wie oben schon geschrieben) niemand von uns bei Blizzard/EA/Ubisoft oder sonstwem (immerwieder kurios, dass keiner STEAM nennt), müssen wir davon ausgehen, dass all diese Elemente gleichgewichtet sind. Alles andere sind und bleiben wilde Spekulationen.



Nein tun sie nicht, man braucht nur Augen im Kopf zu zu sehen wo die Reise hinführt.



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> ...hab ich erwähnt, dass die mal hinmachen können mit ihren Notfallwartungen? Ich wollte Iron Man 2 eigentlich nur aufnehmen und weiterleveln...muss doch noch 60 werden irgendwann.



Rofl..



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Der große Vorteil ist, dass ih doch noch ein bisschen die Torchlight 2 Beta spielen kann. Ist zwar ganz lustig, aber Diablo 3 macht mehr Spaß und ist für mich stimmiger inszeniert. Spielt sich auch irgendwie handlicher, finde ich.


 
...und ich erzähl Müll.. merkst du eigentlich noch was?


----------



## scatback (20. Mai 2012)

Meckermann schrieb:


> Im Moment ist das spiel doch technisch einen Zumutung. Wenn ich spielen möchte, dann doch wenn ICH Zeit und Lust habe, nicht wenn Blizzard gerade Zeit und Lust hat.



aber hey das klingt ja fast nach kritik, kann doch gar nicht sein bei dieser wertung ? mal ehrlich wer kann schon erwarten das für 60€ am sonntag die server laufen ?


----------



## onaccdesaster (20. Mai 2012)

Hi,

@Nerdone: Tut mir leid das du nicht zocken kannst und Danke für den Tip. Werde es eh nicht kaufen da ich ein strikter Gegner dieser Machenschaften bin.

@Tut_Ench: Du bist ein strikter Befürworter dieses Systems. Schau mal auf Amazon wieviele Gebrauchte man von Anno2070, Starcraft 2 kaufen kann. Fast keine und wer will schon einen Account mit angefangenem Spiel von jemand Anderem. Das sind Fakten! Wieso soll ich oder besser gesagt wir jetzt diese Maßnahmen über uns ergehen lassen? Nur weil sie Ihren Profit steigern wollen oder Raubkopierer Spiele gehackt haben?

Ihr habt hier die Argumente von @Eidgenosse11 ins lächerliche gezogen aber dabei hat er Recht!!
Ich nenne jetzt zum letztenmal ein Argument das diese Spiele nicht euch gehören sondern Ihr nur damit spielen dürft!

Nach dem offenen Beta-WE von Diablo 3 hatte ich meinen Battle.net-Account gekündigt. Hatte vorher alle Warcraft-Teile gespielt und 2 Jahre WoW. Mit dem Account war mein WoW und Starcraft 1 verknüpft. Vor 5 Tagen bekam ich die Bestätigung das mein Account gelöscht ist und meine Keys von den Spielen nicht mehr genutzt werden können.

Also kann ich diese Spiele jetzt in die Tonne treten. Offen gesagt ist mir das egal aber die Spiele sind jetzt wertlos!!

Das ist auch mein letzter Post denn nächsten Monat werde ich 41 und hab keinen Bock hier von Rotzlöffeln angemacht zu werden die Scheuklappen aufhaben und keine Ahnung haben was auf sie zukommt oder sie Zulassen!!!

ENDE


----------



## Frullo (20. Mai 2012)

Sorry, PC-Games, Eure Wertung ist einfach zu hoch. Server-off-times bei einem always-on-Spiel mit angeblichem Single-Player muss als Defizit gerechnet werden. -5 Punkte. Ihr könnt ja dann - wenn das Spiel wirklich IMMER spielbar ist Eure Wertung revidieren. Macht Ihr bei anderen Spielen auch so. warum nicht hier?


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (20. Mai 2012)

Jetzt reichts ! 
Ich scheiß auf Blizzard und ihre Games.
60 € für ein Game das man nicht benutzen kann! (Server immer down)
Nächstes mal investiere ich mein Geld in Alkohol oder...,
da hab ich wenigstens etwas davon auch wenn es nur Kopfschmerzen sind!!!!! Besser als nichts.
Blizzard must die.


----------



## keth (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ihr seid der Frosch im Wasser.



Und du bist der verwirrte Paranoiker , der sich für Cassandra hält, während er in der Fußgängerzone passierenden Leuten den Weltuntergang ins Gesicht schreit.

Bist du irgendwo registriert? Hast du ein Android-Handy? Verschlüsselst du deine Emails?

Nein?
Dann haben CIA, NSA, Apple und Walt Disney alle deine Daten und beobachten dich durch die Kloschüssel.

23 und so.


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. Mai 2012)

Eidgenosse11 schrieb:


> Ne is klar.. und unten beschreibst du selbst welche Mutmassungen und Behauptungen das sind


Ich habe lediglich einige mögliche Gründe für ein "always on"-System aufgelistet, ohne jegliche Wertung ihrer Gewichtung, ob die jetzt richtig sind oder nicht, da bilde ich mir kein Urteil drüber, weil ich es einfach nicht weiß. Solltest du auch mal versuchen. 




> Kauf dir ein Rückgrat. Bloss weil du es frisst müssen dies nicht alle ok finden. Wenns nach dir ginge könnt man auch gleich dein Schlafzimmer filmen zugunsten Gewinnmaximierung oder wie? Ausserdem ist dies nicht nötig zum überleben, es langt, Gewinn zu machen. Man muss es nicht immer ins unendliche treiben. Es gibt noch ein Organismus, der unendlich wächst. Krebs...


Ich "fresse" überhaupt nix, hab ich auch nie geschrieben, dass ich das tue. Ich zeige lediglich die Vorgehensweise auf, wie sie am Markt üblich ist, da ich als Vertriebsingenieur dort selber mein täglich Brot verdiene.
Man kann von masslosem (ob man es jetzt krebsartig nennen möchte lasse ich mal dahingestellt) Wachstum halten, was man will, jedoch findet man es überall. Jeder versucht für sich selbst das Maximum rauszuholen.
Hättest du selber eine Firma, dann wüßtest du, worauf es heutzutage ankommt, um längerfristig wettbewerbsfähig zu sein und Gewinn zu erwirtschaften.



> ...und ich erzähl Müll.. merkst du eigentlich noch was?


Was ist daran bitte Müll? Ist meine eigene Meinung, ich habe Torchlight 2 jetzt einige Stunden gespielt und finde, dass mir Diablo 3 mehr Spass macht und es sich in meinem eigenen Empfinden besser spielt.
Wenn du damit ein Problem hast, dann ist das eben dein Bier. 




> @Tut_Ench: Du bist ein strikter Befürworter dieses Systems. Schau mal  auf Amazon wieviele Gebrauchte man von Anno2070, Starcraft 2 kaufen  kann. Fast keine und wer will schon einen Account mit angefangenem Spiel  von jemand Anderem. Das sind Fakten! Wieso soll ich oder besser gesagt  wir jetzt diese Maßnahmen über uns ergehen lassen? Nur weil sie Ihren  Profit steigern wollen oder Raubkopierer Spiele gehackt haben?


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass ich dieses System gut finde!
Bitte sorgfältiger lesen.
Ich habe das völlig wertungsfrei geschrieben. Ich habe selber vor Skyrim gesessen und in die Tastatur gebissen, weil ich es am Releasetag wegen dem ollen steam net zocken konnte und da es ja nun ein reines Singleplayerspiel ist, hat mich das tierisch angefrustet.
Im Fall von Diablo 3 finde ich es für mich selbst akzeptabel, da ich es sowieso bloß online spiele, wie jeder Einzelne das findet bleibt demjenigen selbst überlassen.

Die konsequente Vorgehensweise für eure Abneigung wäre, dass ihr die Spiele nicht kauft, denn dadurch entsteht dem Hersteller ein Schaden und evtl. wird er irgendwann umdenken. Allerdings gibts es zahllose, die mosern, wie die Rohrspatzen, aber trotzdem loslaufen und das Spiel kaufen. Was nützt es, wenn ich gegen die Fleischindustrie demonstriere und trotzdem weiter die Steaks auf den Grill haue? (mal so als Vergleich)


----------



## Lurelein (20. Mai 2012)

OdesaLeeJames schrieb:


> Jetzt reichts !
> Ich scheiß auf Blizzard und ihre Games.
> 60 € für ein Game das man nicht benutzen kann! (Server immer down)
> Nächstes mal investiere ich mein Geld in Alkohol oder...,
> ...


 
Komisch das es schon haufen Level 60er gibt. Wenn die Server immer down wären, wäre das wohl kaum möglich. Aktuell kann man sich auch einloggen, eben getestet. Scheint das du ein dicker Troll bist ...


----------



## Enisra (20. Mai 2012)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Komisch das es schon haufen Level 60er gibt. Wenn die Server immer down wären, wäre das wohl kaum möglich. Aktuell kann man sich auch einloggen, eben getestet. Scheint das du ein dicker Troll bist ...


 
ach, man kennt die doch, die meisten die so rummosern weil es nicht läuft sind doch die ersten die sich das Addon vorbestellen, weil ärgern flux vergessen ist wenn nächste Woche alles läuft, denn die wahren Kritiker erkennt man eh daran das sie mit Argumenten arbeiten

Ja, es ist doof das nichts läuft, aber sich darüber so aufzuregen bringt nur Stress und führt dazu das man sich tot ärgert. Ich bleibe dabei, einige sollten echt besser an die Frische Luft gehen und das nicht weil manche sich zu lange vorm alles verzehrenden Feuerball am Himmel versteckt hat oder scheinbar der Sauerstoffgehalt vom ganzen Kaputt aufregen so auf 3% gesunken ist, sondern weil draußen schönes Wetter ist und man sich ablenken kann


----------



## Metalhawk (20. Mai 2012)

Bin grad Akt 2 Inferno und kann Wertungen über 90 durchaus nachvollziehen. Super Spiel ! Obwohl Inferno schon echt hart ist macht es auch enorm viel Spaß.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (20. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Lustigerweise habe ich letztens mal in alten PC Games-Ausgaben geschmöckert und selbst da gab es schon Bestechungsvorwürfe
> Wer es nachlesen will: Ausgabe 05/2001, Seite 217. Hätte die Spielebranche schon seit damals die Redaktionen bestochen, jeder Redakteur hätte einen Swimmingpool, der komplett mit Geldbündeln gefüllt ist.



Ich glaube der Vorwurf liegt weniger in Bestechung, sondern im Vorenthalten von Testmustern beispielsweise, was realistischer wäre (natürlich trotzdem Unsinn   )


----------



## Xorydol (20. Mai 2012)

Warum tun hier alle so, als hätte je ein Spiel, das alle Spieler auf Servern versammelt in der ersten Woche wirklich funktioniert? Jedes Spiel, bei dem die Charaktere à la MMO auf den Servern liegen haben in der ersten Woche diese Probleme. Das war doch bei Battlefield 3, BC2 oder bei the old Republic, WoW, und und und genauso.... Trotzdem gab es 90er Wertungen, also warum sollte das bei Diablo 3 anders sein?


----------



## keth (20. Mai 2012)

Weil der Mensch ein kurzes Gedächtnis hat und glaubt, sein stecknadelgroßes Guckloch repräsentiere die Wirklichkeit.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Mai 2012)

Xorydol schrieb:


> Warum tun hier alle so, als hätte je ein Spiel, das alle Spieler auf Servern versammelt in der ersten Woche wirklich funktioniert? Jedes Spiel, bei dem die Charaktere à la MMO auf den Servern liegen haben in der ersten Woche diese Probleme. Das war doch bei Battlefield 3, BC2 oder bei the old Republic, WoW, und und und genauso.... Trotzdem gab es 90er Wertungen, also warum sollte das bei Diablo 3 anders sein?


 
Bei BF3 oder BC2 konntest du die Einzelspielerkampagne aber auch ohne Internet spielen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (20. Mai 2012)

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120520/j8kwb25v.png das schwert ist unbezahlbar ^^


----------



## ViktorEippert (20. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube der Vorwurf liegt weniger in Bestechung, sondern im Vorenthalten von Testmustern beispielsweise, was realistischer wäre (natürlich trotzdem Unsinn   )


 
Zumal das den Publishern auch nicht wirklich was bringen würde. Dann würden wir einfach die Retailfassung testen und fertig.



Frullo schrieb:


> Sorry, PC-Games, Eure Wertung ist einfach zu hoch.  Server-off-times bei einem always-on-Spiel mit angeblichem  Single-Player muss als Defizit gerechnet werden. -5 Punkte. Ihr könnt ja  dann - wenn das Spiel wirklich IMMER spielbar ist Eure Wertung  revidieren. Macht Ihr bei anderen Spielen auch so. warum nicht  hier?



Xorydol hat es dahingehend sehr gut getroffen: Kein onlinebasiertes Spiel lief von Minute 0 an superflockig. Ganz im Gegenteil, quasi jedes MMO brauchte länger, bis es so gut erreichbar war und das trotz der gigantischen Massen an Diablo-Spielern. Der Online-Zwang im Einzelspieler ist sicherlich nicht erfreulich, aber das kreiden wir im Test auch an.


----------



## Frullo (21. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Xorydol hat es dahingehend sehr gut getroffen: Kein onlinebasiertes Spiel lief von Minute 0 an superflockig. Ganz im Gegenteil, quasi jedes MMO brauchte länger, bis es so gut erreichbar war und das trotz der gigantischen Massen an Diablo-Spielern. Der Online-Zwang im Einzelspieler ist sicherlich nicht erfreulich, aber das kreiden wir im Test auch an.



Ich weiss nicht, bei einer Wertung von über 90 Prozent scheint die Kreide doch ziemlich schnell alle gewesen zu sein.

Keine Frage, die 90+ kann D3 durchaus für sich beanspruchen - wenn es läuft. 

Wie hättet Ihr ein klassisches Single-Player Spiel (ohne always-on requirement) bewertet, bei dem man zeitweise seinen Speicherstand nicht weiterspielen konnte, sondern höchstens die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, auf einen alternativen Speicherstand zuzugreifen (falls man so vorausschauend war, diesen nicht am gleichen Ort anzulegen) oder ein neues Spiel anzufangen? Wäre sowas nicht eindeutig als Spielspass trübendes Bug klassifiziert worden? Kommt hinzu, dass die meisten klassischen Bugs nicht unbedingt einen Grossteil der Spieler (wir reden hier im Minimum von Zahlen im 6-stelligen Bereich) gleichzeitig betreffen.

Mir ist die Einstellung der PC-Games in diesem Fall einfach zu fatalistisch: Es ist halt so liebe Leser und Leserinnen, dies sind die Zeichen der Zeit, akzeptiert es oder lasst das Spiel sein. Über Online-Zwang für Einzelspieler freuen wir uns auch nicht, aber damit hat es sich. Das Spiel per se ist nämlich super.

Per se. Sorry, aber was nützt mir ein Ferrari, wenn er genau dann nicht anspringt, wenn ich wo hin muss?

Nichts für ungut. Mir fehlt hier einfach etwas... Biss.


----------



## ING (21. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Xorydol hat es dahingehend sehr gut getroffen: Kein onlinebasiertes Spiel lief von Minute 0 an superflockig. Ganz im Gegenteil, quasi jedes MMO brauchte länger, bis es so gut erreichbar war und das trotz der gigantischen Massen an Diablo-Spielern.


und solange sowas als "normal" angesehen wird hat die industrie auch keinen grund was daran zu ändern und kalkuliert die server lieber etwas knapper. rauskommen tun dann solche geschichten wie gerade aktuell mit d3 und wer weiß wie weit das in zukunft noch geht, die always-on geschichte ist ja gerade erst am anrollen


----------



## ViktorEippert (21. Mai 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, bei einer Wertung von über 90 Prozent scheint die Kreide doch ziemlich schnell alle gewesen zu sein.
> 
> Keine Frage, die 90+ kann D3 durchaus für sich beanspruchen - wenn es läuft.
> 
> ...



Online-Plicht wird immer dann entsprechend abgestraft, wenn das Spielen dadurch auch beeinträchtigt wird. Das war bei Silent Hunter z.b. so. Aber abgesehn von der Launch-Nacht konnten wir jede Sekunde lang Diablo 3 spielen. Und zwar immer gleich beim ersten Versuch. Wäre das nicht der Fall, wäre das eine andere Geschichte. Sollen wir etwa ein per se ausgesprochen gutes Spiel pauschal dafür bestrafen, weil eventuell unter Umständen vielleicht die Chance besteht, dass es nicht läuft? Biss ist eine Sache, unnötige Überreaktion eine andere.

Sowohl die anfänglichen Serverprobleme der ersten Nacht als auch die Onlinepflicht an sich werden im (Print)-Test angesprochen und klar als Contra aufgezeigt.



ING schrieb:


> und solange sowas als "normal" angesehen wird hat die  industrie auch keinen grund was daran zu ändern und kalkuliert die  server lieber etwas knapper. rauskommen tun dann solche geschichten wie  gerade aktuell mit d3 und wer weiß wie weit das in zukunft noch geht,  die always-on geschichte ist ja gerade erst am anrollen



Auf dem Markt setzt sich nunmal das durch, was gekauft wird. Und zwar in jeder Sparte, nicht nur bei Spielen. Davon abgesehen wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass Blizzard die Server bewusst knapp kalkuliert hat. Ich glaube eher sie haben nicht erwartet, wie groß der anstrum letztendlich wird.


----------



## Grabenkaempfer (21. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Die haben in etwa so viel Aussagekraft wie die User-Wertungen auf Metacritic.


 
Vorsicht...remember, remember. Gothic 3 ! Hier getestet !


----------



## Frullo (21. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Online-Plicht wird immer dann entsprechend abgestraft, wenn das Spielen dadurch auch beeinträchtigt wird. Das war bei Silent Hunter z.b. so. Aber abgesehn von der Launch-Nacht konnten wir jede Sekunde lang Diablo 3 spielen. Und zwar immer gleich beim ersten Versuch. Wäre das nicht der Fall, wäre das eine andere Geschichte. Sollen wir etwa ein per se ausgesprochen gutes Spiel pauschal dafür bestrafen, weil eventuell unter Umständen vielleicht die Chance besteht, dass es nicht läuft? Biss ist eine Sache, unnötige Überreaktion eine andere.
> 
> Sowohl die anfänglichen Serverprobleme der ersten Nacht als auch die Onlinepflicht an sich werden im (Print)-Test angesprochen und klar als Contra aufgezeigt.



Gut. Ich sehe, die heutigen Ereignisse konnten nicht mehr einfliessen weil... die Internet-Wertung schon gedru... äh veröffentlicht ist und weniger als eine Woche absolut ausreicht, um allgemeine Server-Verfügbarkeit zu bewerten (aka was man nicht alles dem verflixten Termindruck zuliebe tut).


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

Grabenkaempfer schrieb:


> Vorsicht...remember, remember. Gothic 3 ! Hier getestet !


 
Wahnsinn, erst nach 555 kommt einer mit Gothic 3 angedackelt und das lange nach einem Godwin
wobei ich bezweifel das wirklich so die Tragweite davon verstehst, geschweige denn das auch eigentlich alle bis auf die GA ähnliche Wertungen gegeben haben + die GS sogar noch einige Awards

Aber gut, vielleicht magst du uns ja Mitteilen wie einer der das Spiel nicht hat objektiv darüber Urteilen kann oder wie man eine nicht vorhandene Wertung rechtfertigt bei einem Problem das sich von selbst nächste Woche verflüchtigt hat, die anderen "Erleuchteten" wollten das nicht verraten, auch auf den Lesertest von einem Warte ich auch vergebens

Ach ja, wieso glaube ich das sich die ganz Fixen auch nicht damit zu frieden geben würden, wenn man das Spiel für die Dauer der Probleme abwerten würde und (nächste Woche) wenn alles läuft wieder hoch


----------



## Frullo (21. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ach ja, wieso glaube ich das sich die ganz Fixen auch nicht damit zu frieden geben würden, wenn man das Spiel für die Dauer der Probleme abwerten würde und (nächste Woche) wenn alles läuft wieder hoch



Weil Du... das Vertrauen in Deinen Nächsten verloren hast? Aber ich wiederhole es für Dich gerne nochmals: Eine 90+ Wertung für D3 ist (für mich) gerechtfertigt - wenn das Spiel läuft.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Diablo 3 gestern Abend, nach 5h Server down, dann doch noch beenden können.
Für mich ist Diablo 3 ein gutes 8x'er Spiel und das sage ich als jemand, der 50% des Spiels im Coop zu Dritt durchgespielt hat.

Die Story ist irgendwie hanebüchen und ich hatte jedenfalls das Gefühl, niemals wirklich einer Bedrohnung gegenüberzustehen. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern das Gefühl, was einem über die Story vermittelt wird.

Im Endeffekt nur drei "große" Bosse, einschließlich dem Endgegner. Problematisch ist meiner Meinung nach auch, dass Grundkenntnisse der Story vorausgesetzt werden, Seelenstein? Sieben Gegner? Äh Moment, ich rechne fix nach ... ne hab nur zwei getötet. 

Allerdings würde ich mich auf eine getrennte Wertung zwischen SP und MP einlassen, aber eine Wertung, wie hier 91%, ist meiner Meinung nach unverdient und zu hoch.


----------



## GR0BI75 (21. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Vergleich der Zwischenstand unserer Umfrage. 1.700 PC-Games-Leser haben auf folgende Frage geantwortet.
> 
> Welche Wertung würdest du Diablo 3 geben?
> 
> ...



Sowas ist doch nun wirklich kein Maßstab. Wieviele Gamer würden schon freiwillig zugeben, dass sie 60€ oder mehr in ein im Grunde recht banales Spiel investiert haben? Als bemusterter Tester kann man sowas natürlich etwas unbefangener angehen...


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2012)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Sowas ist doch nun wirklich kein Maßstab. Wieviele Gamer würden schon freiwillig zugeben, dass sie 60€ oder mehr in ein im Grunde recht banales Spiel investiert haben?


 Ja, ich gebe es zu. Und es waren 49,95€.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2012)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Wieviele Gamer würden schon freiwillig zugeben, dass sie 60€ oder mehr in ein im Grunde recht banales Spiel investiert haben?


 
ich schätze mal die allermeisten. 
wenn ich enttäuscht von etwas bin, warum sollte ich dann mit meiner meinung darüber hinter dem berg halten?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Sowas ist doch nun wirklich kein Maßstab. Wieviele Gamer würden schon freiwillig zugeben, dass sie 60€ oder mehr in ein im Grunde recht banales Spiel investiert haben? Als bemusterter Tester kann man sowas natürlich etwas unbefangener angehen...


... muss man sich jetzt desshalb schämen? 

Also das find ich schon weit hergeholt, jedenfalls würde es für mich niemals in Frage kommen etwas zu beschönigen, nur weil ich dafür Geld ausgegeben hab.

Also ich würde Diablo 3 zwischen gut und sehr gut einstufen, lt. Zwischenstand der Umfrage gehöre ich damit wohl zu einer Minderheit. 

Übrigens, 44 EUR.


----------



## Zerth (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die Story ist irgendwie hanebüchen und ich hatte jedenfalls das Gefühl, niemals wirklich einer Bedrohnung gegenüberzustehen. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern das Gefühl, was einem über die Story vermittelt wird.


Laut Story haben die Dämonen Angst vor dem Helden, nicht umgekehrt.


----------



## Metalhawk (21. Mai 2012)

Während der Installation werden die Geschehnisse der ersten 2 Teile nochmal zusammengefasst damit man weiß worum es geht, aber Story hat bei Diablo eigentlich noch nie interessiert. Bis jetzt habe ich mir nur das erste Video komplett angeguckt am 15. von 0-1 Uhr, aber das hole ich noch nach. Diablo ist im Bereich Hack and Slay eindeutig neue Genrereferenz. Gameplay und Herausforderung (4 zufällige Fähigkeiten in Inferno) sind einzigartig. Was dem Spieler bei Bossfights und Zufallsgruppen abverlangt wird kenne ich sonst nur aus MMOs. Ich sag nur Vortex Verseucht Vampirisch Arkanverzaubert.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Für mich ist Diablo 3 ein gutes 8x'er Spiel


 Das sehe ich ähnlich. Für das erste (recht triviale) Durchspielen auf Normal würde ich so zwischen 80-84% vergeben. Je weiter man dann spielt, desto besser wird es. Neue Schwierigkeitsgrade, Coop, mehr Fähigkeiten auf höheren Leveln, andere Klassen.
Wo es sich für mich einpendeln wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Eine 9x wird es aber nicht werden, dafür hat es dann doch ein paar Negativpunkte zuviel.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> Während der Installation werden die Geschehnisse der ersten 2 Teile nochmal zusammengefasst damit man weiß worum es geht, aber Story hat *mich* bei Diablo eigentlich noch nie interessiert.[...]


Habs mal korrigiert ... 

Übrigens schaue ich mir irgendwelche Installationen von Spielen nie an. 

Wenn ich am PC sitze und ein Spiel installieren sollte, dann passiert dies im Hintergrund. Ich hab immer irgendwas produktives zutun, jedenfalls deutlich 'wichtigeres' als einem Installationsbalken zuzuschauen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Mai 2012)

Metalhawk schrieb:


> (4 zufällige Fähigkeiten in Inferno) sind einzigartig.



Wie darf ich das verstehen? ( Wenn es einen Spoiler darstellt, bitte mit Hinweiß   )


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Also das find ich schon weit hergeholt, jedenfalls würde es für mich niemals in Frage kommen etwas zu beschönigen, nur weil ich dafür Geld ausgegeben hab.
> ...


 Doch, das Phänomen gibt es schon, aber wahrscheinlich nicht bei einer anonymen Umfrage. Und hier auf PCG denke ich auch nicht, dass die meisten davor Angst hätten, dieses zuzugeben.

Ich habe jedenfalls nicht das Gefühl, dass die Nutzer hier, vor irgendeiner Aussage die sie tätigen besonders zögerlich wären. 

Eher bei Kundenrezensionen zu teureren Produkten, die mehrere 100 Euro gekostet haben, wie z. B. bei Amazon tritt so etwas auf. Zumindest gibt es Warnungen davor und auch Leute die dieses im Nachhinein zugegeben haben.

Also bei 600 Euro ist es durchaus möglich, bei 60 Euro glaube ich das eher nicht.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wie darf ich das verstehen? ( Wenn es einen Spoiler darstellt, bitte mit Hinweiß   )


 Er wird die Affixe der Champions und Bosse meinen, also ihre zufälligen Fähigkeiten. Pro Schwierigkeitsgrad ist es einer mehr, auf Inferno also 4.


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Er wird die Affixe der Champions und Bosse meinen, also ihre zufälligen Fähigkeiten. Pro Schwierigkeitsgrad ist es einer mehr, auf Inferno also 4.


 Zum Beispiel gibt es ab Nightmare Monster, die "Laserstrahlen" auf dem Boden absetzen können, die im Kreis rotieren oder temporär immun gegen jeglichen Schaden sind.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> [...]


Okay, allerdings sprachen wir ja explizit von Diablo 3 ... 

Was den Rest betrifft, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, allerdings denke ich auch hier, dass die meisten User bei einer Anschaffung von 200 EUR und mehr sich schon genauer informieren, und nicht gleich wie Fry mit dicken 100'er in die Läden rennen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bei mir ist die Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 500-600 EUR erreicht, also wo ich mich wirklich informiere und erstmal Tests / Erfahrungsberichte abwarte.

Bei einem 44 EUR Spiel? Nicht wirklich ...


----------



## GR0BI75 (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Also das find ich schon weit hergeholt, jedenfalls würde es für mich niemals in Frage kommen etwas zu beschönigen, nur weil ich dafür Geld ausgegeben hab.


 
Natürlich, das passiert vollkommen automatisch, sobald Du Geld dafür ausgegeben hast. Das ist eine Frage der Wertschätzung, die selbstverständlich individuell ausfällt, aber prinzipiell fliesst der Preis immer in die persönliche Bewertung mit ein - er gehört ja quasi zum Spiel. Ausser natürlich Mama hat's geschenkt oder oder so'n Ding fällt vom Laster auf die Festplatte, dann fällt auch das Flamen leichter.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Natürlich, das passiert vollkommen automatisch, sobald Du Geld dafür ausgegeben hast. Das ist eine Frage der Wertschätzung, die selbstverständlich individuell ausfällt, aber prinzipiell fliesst der Preis immer in die persönliche Bewertung mit ein - er gehört ja quasi zum Spiel. Ausser natürlich Mama hat's geschenkt oder oder so'n Ding fällt vom Laster auf die Festplatte, dann fällt auch das Flamen leichter.


Bitte? 

Das eine, Wertschätzung, hat doch nichts mit der Fähigkeit zutun, ein mehr oder minder objektives Urteil über eine Anschaffung abzugeben.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...
> Bei mir ist die Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 500-600 EUR erreicht, also wo ich mich wirklich informiere und erstmal Tests / Erfahrungsberichte abwarte.
> 
> Bei einem 44 EUR Spiel? Nicht wirklich ...


 Ja, bei dir ist das sicher so. Es gibt aber auch eine nicht unwesentliche Anzahl an Leuten, die das nicht tun. Ansonsten würden so manche Komplett-PCs mittlerweile überhaupt erst gar nicht mehr angeboten werden, wenn sich die Leute alle ausreichend vor dem Kauf bei größeren Investitionen ausführlich informieren würden.


----------



## Vordack (21. Mai 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ja, bei dir ist das sicher so. Es gibt aber auch eine nicht unwesentliche Anzahl an Leuten, die das nicht tun. Ansonsten würden so manche Komplett-PCs mittlerweile überhaupt erst gar nicht mehr angeboten werden, wenn sich die Leute alle ausreichend vor dem Kauf bei größeren Investitionen ausführlich informieren würden.



Bei vielen ist es aber auch Unwissenheit oder Dummheit dass sie sich nicht informieren. Ist einfach so. Nicht jeder ist so intelligent/ informiert zu kapieren was für Unterschiede System a) für 700 Euro System b) für 700 Euro gegenüber hat. Viele leben denken daß der nette MM Verkäufer Ahnung hat.

Unwissenheit kann man kompensieren wenn man intelligent genug ist zu kapieren daß man sie hat  Vielen ist wohl der Zeitauifwand zu groß, sei es sich selber schlau zu machen oder andere Leute zu fragen, es besser zu machen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]
> Unwissenheit kann man kompensieren wenn man intelligent genug ist zu kapieren daß man sie hat  Vielen ist wohl der Zeitauifwand zu groß, sei es sich selber schlau zu machen oder andere Leute zu fragen, es besser zu machen.


Ich denke das wird ein nicht zu geringer Teil der Leute sein, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben und einfach etwas kaufen. Allerdings wollen die Leute auch keine Ahnung haben, was ja nicht immer schlecht sein muss.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, kann man seinem Kauf auch nicht nachtrauern, man hat ja eh keine Ahnung ob es was besseres bzw. günstigere Alternativen gibt. 

Bei meinem Vater war z.B. sein uralter CD-Spieler kaputt, CDs spielte der nur noch selten ab ... schlussendlich hat er jetzt einen 3D Fernseher, ein Bose Surround-Set und einen BR Spieler. 

Davon ab, dass weder er noch meine Mutter 3D Filme schauen wollen, ich ihm zu anderen Boxen geraten hätte, wollte er einfach nur ein System was funktioniert, was einfach ist ( und das ist es wirklich ) und komplett mit einer Fernbedienung auskommt. Geld ist für ihn nicht wichtig, er wollte es nur schnell erledigt haben und fertig ist.

Sowas gibts auch ...


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2012)

Leck mich fett....ich finde Blizzard sollte nen Animationsfilm machen  die Sequenzen sind ja endgeil. 



Spoiler



Mich nervts nur das Diablo ne Tusse ist und somit perdu die Klappe nicht halten kann - als stummes Monster fand ich "es" irgendwie bedrohlicher.


----------



## Vordack (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird ein nicht zu geringer Teil der Leute sein, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben und einfach etwas kaufen.* Allerdings wollen die Leute auch keine Ahnung haben, was ja nicht immer schlecht sein muss.*
> 
> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, kann man seinem Kauf auch nicht nachtrauern, man hat ja eh keine Ahnung ob es was besseres bzw. günstigere Alternativen gibt.
> 
> ...



Dein Vater ist eine Sache, wenn Geld kein Rolle spielt kanner es ja. 

Dein Satz oben (Fett) ist sehr wichtig. Ein Grund warum das IPhone so erfolgreich ist  Es sollte aber trotzdem jedem klar sein daß man Ahnung haben muß (oder sich gut beraten lässt) wenn man Technik einkauft. Wenn das der Fall wäre könnten 70 % der Hardware (PC und Techbnik allgemein) dichtmachen 

Das wird aber nie der Fall sein da jeder anders tickt. Ich setze mittlerweile Qualität vor den Preis. Ich zahle lieber mehr um was hochwertiges zu haben. Trotzdem muss es nciht das beste sein - das P'/L muss noch in etwa stiommen  Für Leute die finanziell anders dastehen ist der Preis das wichtigste. Für Leute die mehr verdienen spielt der Preis absolut keine Rolle. Da gibt es auch Ausnahmen, dennoch denkt jeder er tut das Richtige.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Leck mich fett....ich finde Blizzard sollte nen Animationsfilm machen  die Sequenzen sind ja endgeil.


Waren sie aber schon immer ... 

Aber zu deinem Spoiler:



Spoiler



Wie in einem schlechten Agentfilm bzw. Parodie auf solche Filme: der Böse, in diesem Fall die Zwischengegner und Diablo selbst, erzählen natürlich dem Held / Heldin immer, was sie genau planen, was sie vorhaben und was sie machen, wenn Plan A fehl schlägt.


----------



## GR0BI75 (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte?
> 
> Das eine, Wertschätzung, hat doch nichts mit der Fähigkeit zutun, ein mehr oder minder objektives Urteil über eine Anschaffung abzugeben.


 
Selbstverständlich! Vielleicht überlagert das in eher seltenen Fällen den Gesamteindruck, aber warum meinst Du, dass hier prompt die "Schnäppchen"-Preise aufgeführt wurden, obwohl gar keiner danach gefragt hat? Jeder will ein gutes Spiel zu einem guten Preis, wenn das Verhältnis nicht stimmt, kann sich manch' einer natürlich darüber ärgern, dass man für ein mittelmäßiges Spiel auch noch zuviel bezahlt hat. Wenn ein Hobby-Zocker sowas ausklammern kann, dann beglückwünsche ich ihn zu seinem Einkommen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dein Satz oben (Fett) ist sehr wichtig. Ein Grund warum das IPhone so erfolgreich ist  Es sollte aber trotzdem jedem klar sein daß man Ahnung haben muß (oder sich gut beraten lässt) wenn man Technik einkauft. Wenn das der Fall wäre könnten 70 % der Hardware (PC und Techbnik allgemein) dichtmachen


Also ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass es einen fachlich kompetenten Verkäufer bei MM / Saturn oder Medi Max gibt. 
Allerdings glaube ich, dass gerade diese Läden, wenn es um Beratung bzw. Präsenz geht, zu 70% den Markt unter sich aufteilen.

Also damit meine ich jetzt die "normale" Elektronik und Haushaltsgeräte, keine ausgesprochenen Fachläden wie z.B. KM oder so.

Die Verkäufer dort sind wirklich relativ fit, was das Thema PC betrifft.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich! Vielleicht überlagert das in eher seltenen Fällen den Gesamteindruck, aber warum meinst Du, dass hier prompt die "Schnäppchen"-Preise aufgeführt wurden, obwohl gar keiner danach gefragt hat? Jeder will ein gutes Spiel zu einem guten Preis, wenn das Verhältnis nicht stimmt, kann sich manch' einer natürlich darüber ärgern, dass man für ein mittelmäßiges Spiel auch noch zuviel bezahlt hat. Wenn ein Hobby-Zocker sowas ausklammern kann, dann beglückwünsche ich ihn zu seinem Einkommen.


Ich glaub die Preise wurden hier als Richtlinie genannt, denn nicht wenige Beiträge sprechen von 60 EUR für Diablo 3. Das ist schlichtweg falsch, darauf sollte man hinweisen. Auch ungefragt. 

Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber selbst bei Anschaffungen von 1000 EUR und mehr kann ich durchaus Kritikpunkte anbringen und diese auch offen kommunizieren. 

Nehmen wir meinen Firmenwagen, ist ein Golf 6. Verglichen mit einem Golf 5 gibt und gab es durchaus Punkte, die mich massiv gestört haben. Sitzheizung nur noch in drei Stufen, statt fünf einstellbar. Die Klimaanlage arbeitet nicht so optimal wie im 5'er, es gibt keine elektronische Verriegelung mehr für den Tankdeckel, d.h. beim 6'er ganz ordinär 'raufdrücken' zum öffnen etc.pp.

Nur weil der Wagen sehr viel Geld gekostet hat, bin ich doch nicht Betriebsblind bzw. euphorisch, und kann solche Dinge nicht mehr "klar" erkennen bzw. schweige diese zu Tode.


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Preise wurden hier als Richtlinie genannt, denn nicht wenige Beiträge sprechen von 60 EUR für Diablo 3. Das ist schlichtweg falsch, darauf sollte man hinweisen. Auch ungefragt.


 Das liegt einfach daran, dass über Blizzards Battlenet, Diablo 3 60 Euro kostet, genauer gesagt, 59,99 Euro.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Ah okay ... das war mir nicht bekannt. 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## GR0BI75 (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Preise wurden hier als Richtlinie genannt, denn nicht wenige Beiträge sprechen von 60 EUR für Diablo 3. Das ist schlichtweg falsch, darauf sollte man hinweisen. Auch ungefragt.
> 
> Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, aber selbst bei Anschaffungen von 1000 EUR und mehr kann ich durchaus Kritikpunkte anbringen und diese auch offen kommunizieren.
> 
> ...


 
Es geht nicht ums Erkennen, sondern um Toleranz. Natürlich stößt man nach wie vor auf Makel, aber mir kann keiner erzählen, dass bei der Wertschätzung eines Produkts der Preis keine Rolle spielen würde. Natürlich kann man die Urteilsfindung da nicht verallgemeinern, aber mir ging's auch nur um die aufgeführte Umfrage, die grade mitten im D3-Hype erstellt wurde und ich daher für kaum repräsentativ halte. Selbstverständlich war auch "Battlefield 3" zum Release das geilste Spiel der Welt! Mittlerweile liegt's rum und ist immer noch prima, aber man sollte die Anfangs-Euphorie nicht zum Maßstab nehmen. Passiert mir selbst leider auch zu oft...


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

... dann solltest du aber den "Fehler" bei dir suchen, zum Beispiel fand ich schon BF3 zum Release eher bescheiden. 

Genauso verhält es sich mit Diablo, irgendwo zwischen gut und sehr gut, denn es hat ja durchaus seine positiven Seiten. Aber lassen wir das Thema, ich glaub da drehen wir uns nur im Kreis und malen Pentagramme.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2012)

GR0BI75 schrieb:


> Natürlich stößt man nach wie vor auf Makel, aber mir kann keiner erzählen, dass bei der Wertschätzung eines Produkts der Preis keine Rolle spielen würde.


 
durchaus. je mehr ich für etwas ausgebe, desto kritischer bin ich.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (21. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> durchaus. je mehr ich für etwas ausgebe, desto kritischer bin ich.


Spielt für unsere Wertung aber keine Rolle.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Spielt für unsere Wertung aber keine Rolle.


 
Natürlich nicht, ihr gebt ja auch nichts aus, sondern kriegt von Blizzard Geld für den Test  

Ich finde es übrigens sehr bedenklich, dass hier manche erst ab 500 (!) € darüber nachdenken was sie kaufen. 
Ich ärgere mich schon, wenn ich ein Spiel für 15€ kaufe und es dann für 12 irgenwo sehe 

Aber ich gehöre auch noch zur Generation, die für Geld noch Zeitung austragen musste, um sich Resident evil 1 kaufen zu können


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Spielt für unsere Wertung aber keine Rolle.


 
klar, natürlich nicht.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (21. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, ihr gebt ja auch nichts aus, sondern kriegt von Blizzard Geld für den Test


 Ach wär das schön.


----------



## ING (21. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Auf dem Markt setzt sich nunmal das durch, was gekauft wird. Und zwar in jeder Sparte, nicht nur bei Spielen..


es ist aber jetzt nicht so das der always-on schutz bei spiele gezielt gekauft wird deshalb kann man hier nicht von durchsetzen sprechen. es wird von der industrie einfach durchgeboxt und man muss den kaufen wenn mal das spiel spielen will. wirklich haben will den doch keiner außer die publisher..



Vik86 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen wage ich zu bezweifeln, dass Blizzard die Server bewusst knapp kalkuliert hat. Ich glaube eher sie haben nicht erwartet, wie groß der anstrum letztendlich wird.


naja, sie haben vorher nur so mit ihren vorbesteller rekord rumgeprotzt und sie wissen wieviele exemplare sie wo in den handel gegeben haben man kann also sehr wohl großzügig kalkulieren. wenn sie 2 mill. auf den europäischen markt werfen haben die server auch gefälligt 2 mill. user handeln zu können, meine meinung.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei  mir ist die Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 500-600 EUR erreicht, also wo ich  mich wirklich informiere und erstmal Tests / Erfahrungsberichte abwarte.


ah, so biste also an dein iphone gekommen...
600€ --> nicht denken, kaufen


----------



## Vordack (21. Mai 2012)

ING schrieb:


> es ist aber jetzt nicht so das der always-on schutz bei spiele gezielt gekauft wird deshalb kann man hier nicht von durchsetzen sprechen. es wird von der industrie einfach durchgeboxt und man muss den kaufen wenn mal das spiel spielen will. wirklich haben will den doch keiner außer die publisher..



Wie es sich durchsetzt ist irreleant. Genau so ging es doch mit fast allen neueren Vertreibswegen, z.B. Wie lange hat es z.B. gebraucht bis Steam sich "durchgesetzt" hat? Selbst ein Großteil der Hater nutzen es mittlerweile. Wenn wir nur danach gehen würden was den Konsument will würden wir uns noch immer im Mittelaler befinden...




> naja, sie haben vorher nur so mit ihren vorbesteller rekord rumgeprotzt und sie wissen wieviele exemplare sie wo in den handel gegeben haben man kann also sehr wohl großzügig kalkulieren. wenn sie 2 mill. auf den europäischen markt werfen haben die server auch gefälligt 2 mill. user handeln zu können, meine meinung.



Einloggserver <> Server. Die Server KÖNNEN ja die von Dir ganannten 2 Millionen. Bei den Einlogservern happert es wenn sich 2 Millionen gleichzeitig einloggen wollen. Nur die Einloggserver NUR für das StartWE aufzurüsten ist marktiwirtschaftzlich ein Fiasko.

MAcht doch bitte aus einer Mücke keinen Elefanten. Die Server laufen mittlerweile. Am WE war ich quasi immer on (außer beim schlafen). Die paar Stunden wo es am Sonntag nicht ging war die EINZIGE ZEIT wo es am ersten WE nicht ging. Dann in der Release Nacht kam ich nciht rein.

Also ziehen wir ein Fazit:

Es ist 6 Tage draussen (heute zähle ich nicht). In der ersten Nacht gab es ca,. 6 Stunden Probleme und gestern 5 Stunden. Ansonsten kam ich, auch wenn ich ab und an mehrmals einloggen mußte, immer rein.

Fazit: In der ersten Woche ca. 12 Stunden in denen die Server nicht erreichbar waren bei einem MMO! Seit ihr solche Weicheier daß ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt als wegen 12 Stunden rumzuheulen?


----------



## GR0BI75 (21. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich ärgere mich schon, wenn ich ein Spiel für 15€ kaufe und es dann für 12 irgenwo sehe


 
!

Steam und die anderen Online-Dealer haben mich da unglaublich verzogen! Mich können solche Kleinstbeträge ebenfalls ziemlich wurmen, aber das lass' ich dann natürlich nicht am Spiel aus. Eher an mir.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ah, so biste also an dein iphone gekommen...
> 600€ --> nicht denken, kaufen


Das iPhone war etwas teurer und wurde zu der Zeit angeschafft, als es eben noch nicht frei im Handel in Deutschland war. 



Sturm-ins-Speerfeuer:


> Ich finde es übrigens sehr bedenklich, dass hier manche erst ab 500 (!) € darüber nachdenken was sie kaufen.
> Ich ärgere mich schon, wenn ich ein Spiel für 15€ kaufe und es dann für 12 irgenwo sehe


Ich denke du beziehst dich auf mich, den zweiten Teil meiner Aussage scheint keiner zu berücksichtigen:
*und erstmal Tests / Erfahrungsberichte abwarte.*

Natürlich informiere ich mich eh immer und laufend über bestimmte Dinge, sei es DSLR, AV Receiver was auch immer, aber ich hab seit einigen Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Tests in Zeitschriften, egal welche, mir nicht alle Fragen beantworten konnten.

So les ich dann auch div. Foren, man hat ja für seine Interesseren Seiten, die man ansurft, und beliest sich da ... übrigens auch für Spiele. Ich muss mir nie ein Spiel ASAP kaufen, sondern kann auch warten. Und die Meinungen, die ich in besagten Foren lese, helfen mir in 95% der Fälle mehr als Testberichte.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> [...]
> Fazit: In der ersten Woche ca. 12 Stunden in denen die Server nicht erreichbar waren bei einem MMO! Seit ihr solche Weicheier daß ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt als wegen 12 Stunden rumzuheulen?


Du wirst lachen ... ich hab Diablo 3 am Mittwoch das erste mal gespielt, am Sa das zweite mal und Sonntag das dritte mal.
Am Sonntag wurde ich dann, mehr oder weniger, 'charmant' vom Server vertrieben, vorallem fand ich den Text bzw. wichtige Mitteilung goldig:

"Onlinepartien und Coop-Spiele sind aufgrund der Abschlatung vom b.net nicht verfügbar."

D.h. die Wahrheit war wohl selbst Blizzard zu dämlich, nämlich das man garnicht spielen konnte ... weder Online, Offline, Coop, was auch immer. 

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: von drei "Spielesessions" konnte ich einmal nicht spielen, d.h. 1/3 der mir verfügbaren Zeit nicht nutzen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...



Da muss ich schmökern... ja ich meine tatsächlich dich 
Tut mir Leid, wenn ich dich falsch verstanden habe, ich zitiere dich mal:

_Bei mir ist die Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 500-600 EUR erreicht, also wo ich  mich wirklich informiere und erstmal Tests / Erfahrungsberichte abwarte.
 Bei einem 44 EUR Spiel? Nicht wirklich ... 						_

Das klang für mich nach: Bis 500 € kaufe ich Produkte gerne mal blind bei/vor release, was ich bedenklich finden würde. Natürlich bringen Tests nicht immer allumfassende Erkenntnis und so wie du geschildert hast, informiert sich wahrscheinlich jeder Forenbewanderter User.

Trotzdem interpretiere ich dein comment so, dass du die (gründliche) Recherche erst bei 500€ Sachen ausübst, was (wie ich finde) ein enorm hoher Betrag ist, um es dann als Fehlkauf zu klassifizieren.

Ich habe schon bei der Max Payne 3 Coll edit (100€) eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit entwickelt. 

Vielleicht habe ich es auch grundsätzlich falsch verstanden, bin bei der Arbeit, kann nicht so genau darüber nachdenken, verzeih mir etwaige Denkfehler


----------



## MisterSmith (21. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Fazit: In der ersten Woche ca. 12 Stunden in denen die Server nicht erreichbar waren bei einem MMO! Seit ihr solche Weicheier daß ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt als wegen 12 Stunden rumzuheulen?


 Deine Argumentation funktioniert nicht. Wenn man nichts besseres zu tun hat, dann machen einem die 12 Stunden auf 6 Tage nichts aus, da man zu jedem anderen Zeitpunkt spielen konnte. Wenn man allerdings nur in diesen 12 Stunden beispielsweise 2 Stunden Zeit zum Spielen hatte, dann macht es einem schon eher etwas aus.

Aber diese Diskussion ist eigentlich überflüssig, es war vorher klar das immer wenn es Wartungsarbeiten geben wird, die Server nicht erreichbar sind oder man selbst keine ausreichend schnelle und stabile Internetverbindung hat, man Diablo 3 nur mit häufigen Lags oder überhaupt nicht, selbst im SP, spielen können wird.


----------



## MrsMoon (21. Mai 2012)

Alles in allem finde ich eine 91% Wertung etwas hoch. Das heißt nicht, dass ich Diablo III schlecht finde, ganz im Gegenteil. 
Dennoch frage ich mich manchmal ein bißchen, warum man für dieses Spiel eigentlich so lange gebraucht hat. Den eigentlichen Inhalt der Geschichte finde ich persönlich ein bißchen kurz. Sicher, Diablo III ist zum mehrmaligen Durchspielen gedacht - trotzdem erschien mir zumindest der erste Durchgang einfach zu kurz. Fünf Akte hätten dem Spiel gut getan.
Dass nach so langer Entwicklungszeit, mit den WoW-Erfahrungen und dem offensichtlichen Fokus auf Erfolge eben diese nicht richtig funktionieren ist schon..sagen wir mal freundlich..erstaunlich. Ebenso wie die andauernden Latenzprobleme. Nach so vielen Entwicklungsjahren und der Erfahrung des Unternehmes mit Massenspielen ist die Masse an Problemen (Auktionshaus nciht zu vergessen) letztlich doch ein wenig überraschend.
Nichtsdestrotrotz bringt Diablo III Spass. 'Ne Menge Spass. Auch die Grafik ist ansehnlich und stimmig (wenngleich es auch auf meinem älteren Rechner anfängt zu ruckeln, wenn mein Char durch Wasser watet - und nur dann). Absolut fantastisch finde ich die Vertonung. Sowohl der Sound der Zauber usw. ist absolut stimmig, als auch die Vertonung durch etliche sehr bekannte Synchronsprecher haben eine hohe Qualität. Ebenso die Zwischensequenzen sind wunderschön und toll gemacht.
Die Geschichte an sich.. mhm... die ist ok. *** ACHTUNG SPOILER***



Spoiler



Ich hätte mir für Leah ein HappyEnd gewünscht und damit ein runderes Ende der kurzen Story, aber das ist vielleicht nur mein persönlicher Geschmack


***SPOILER ENDE****
Meine Wertung, wenn ich Spielspass, Technik, Probleme usw usw. zusammenzähle würde wohl so bei 85% liegen.


----------



## Mothman (21. Mai 2012)

MrsMoon schrieb:


> Dennoch frage ich mich manchmal ein bißchen, warum man für dieses Spiel eigentlich so lange gebraucht hat.


Vermutlich die Planung, Entwicklung und Einbindung des Auktionshauses.


----------



## Zerth (21. Mai 2012)

MrsMoon schrieb:


> *** ACHTUNG SPOILER***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2013/Q2  

http://media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/blizzard/blizzardproductslate.jpg


----------



## Kwengie (21. Mai 2012)

sowas liest man doch gern und Blizzard versteht sein Handwerk, was ich aber von eingigen Spieleschmieden nicht sagen kann.

Leider bin ich kein Diablo-Fan mehr, denn es lagen zu viele Jahre zwischen Teil II und Teil III. Für andere Marken z. B. Sacred II konnte ich mich erwärmen und für die steht es schon fest, daß ein Nachfolger kommt.
Außerdem sagt mir die "Nur-Iso-Perspektive" nicht zu.


----------



## Bonkic (21. Mai 2012)

ich finds mal wieder 'krass' (hier passt das wort, denke ich) wie viele hier zumindest mit einem sp-durchlauf bereits durch zu sein scheinen.
release war vor noch nicht einmal einer woche. 
wo liegt denn so die durchschnittsspielzeit? vielleicht bei 20 - 25 stunden?


----------



## Mothman (21. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich finds mal wieder 'krass' (hier passt das wort, denke ich) wie viele hier zumindest mit einem sp-durchlauf bereits durch zu sein scheinen.


Also ich bin gestern endlich durch. Mit meinem Barbar.
Wie lange ich gebraucht hab, ist schwer zu sagen, weil ich zwischendurch noch eine Hexendoktorin auf Stufe 25 gebracht habe.
(Aber ich glaub irgendwo im Profil kann man gucken, wie lange man mit welcher Klasse gespielt hat)


----------



## danthe (21. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> 2013/Q2
> 
> http://media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/blizzard/blizzardproductslate.jpg


 
Ob die das bis dahin schaffen? Diablo 3 steht dort auch bei Q4 2011.^^
Was mich aber interessiert: Was sind WoW TOG und SC2 Phoenix? Phoenix könnte DotA sein, aber das andere?
Und dass BNET seit Q1 Third Parties unterstützt ist mir auch neu... Der Plan ist also wohl etwas veraltet (und ein Teil der Sachen wie WoW Movie könnten auch Überlegungen sein).
Edit:
Sehe gerade, in der Überschrift steht ja, dass es vom 2. April 2010 ist.


----------



## Exar-K (21. Mai 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich finds mal wieder 'krass' (hier passt das wort, denke ich) wie viele hier zumindest mit einem sp-durchlauf bereits durch zu sein scheinen.
> release war vor noch nicht einmal einer woche.
> wo liegt denn so die durchschnittsspielzeit? vielleicht bei 20 - 25 stunden?


 Ich finde das nicht verwunderlich. Du vergisst, dass der letzte Donnerstag ein bundesweiter Feiertag war und die meisten Leute sich den Freitag als Brückentag auch frei genommen haben. In 4 Tagen schafft man den ersten Durchlauf locker, sowohl vom Umfang des Spiels her, als auch durch die quasi nicht existente Schwierigkeit auf Normal.


----------



## Bora (21. Mai 2012)

Liebe Redaktion,

PC Spiele haben sich verändert. Was du früher im Laden deiner Wahl gekuft, dann installiert und gespielt hast, ist heute ein (Teil-)Download, eine Onlineplattform, Internetabhängigkeit und Abhängigkeit von andauernden Dienst- und Serviceleisting des Herstellers.

Also auch an der Zeit, diese Veränderungen im Wertungssystem widerzuspiegeln. 

Spielspass hängt eben nun auch von tatsächlicher Spielbarkeit (gerade zu Stosszeiten!!!), Kundenfreundlichkeit der Portale und Grad der Abhängigkeit vom Anbieter ab. 

Nur auf das Spiel als solches zu schauen tut der Realität der Sache nicht mehr genüge.  Wenn ihr das nicht inkludiert, verschliesst ihr die Augen vor den sich gewandelten Verhältnissen. Noch schlimmer, ihr verliert Relevanz. Denn wenn ihr als Kommunikator zwischen Spieler und Publisher (über Kommentare und Testberichte) ausfallt, dann braucht euch keiner mehr. 

Die Publisher sind natürlich weiterhin dankbar, wenn ihr Online/Offline als Gratis-Werbefläche fungiert.

Im Fall von Diablo 3 müsste eben die strategische Entscheidung, ein Solospiel dauerhaft an online Server zu bindensehr kristisch behandelt werden. Eine solche Entscheidung setzt voraus, dass sie einwandfrei umsetzbar ist, AUCH zum Start.

Was interessiert mich in 2 Monaten, ob die Server nun sauber laufen? Jetzt sind die Leute heiss darauf, ihr für Geld eworbenes Produkt einwandfei nutzen zu können.

Ein BUG im Battlenet ist nun ein BUG in DIABLO 3!
Und massive Bugs (nicht spielen könne, massiver geht es nicht) gehören auch in der Wertung abgestraft. Wenn das Spiel (Battlenet) gepatched wird und irgendwann stabiler läuft könnt ihr ja (wie bei anderen Titeln auch) erneut testen. Und die Wertung anpassen.

Diablo 3 hat im  jetzigen Zustand nicht mehr als 85-88% verdient. Dafür ist es zu wenig innovativ und nach so langer Entwcklungszeit nicht stabil spielbar.


----------



## Ken-Hopkins (21. Mai 2012)

Allen Kritikern zum trotz, dass Spiel ist kurz gesagt genial geworden.
Undi ch hoffe, dass es als das bewertet wird, was es ist. Diablo mit Skyrim und co zu vergleichen, wäre jedenfalls verkehrt, denn es zielt eindeutig auf eine andere Art von Spielern (ja, ich mag auch beide Spiele). 

Und was den Onlinezwang und das Echtgeld-Auktionshaus betrifft, sage ich nur. Wenn es das Cheaten erschwert und fragwürdige eBay Auktionen vermeidet, gerne. 
Auch dass die Videosequenzen aufgeteiter eingespielt sein sollten, können nur Leute sagen, die Diablo nicht wirklich verstehen. Das Spiel spielt man eben nicht nur einmal sondern x-mal durch. Und da stören häufige Unterbrechungen eben. 
Das gilt übrigens auch für die Story, die man eh nach dem ersten mal durchspielen kennt. 
Wobei diese auch um einiges besser ist als in D2.
Zum Talentesys, so muss ich auch hier zurückrudern. Man merkt einfach, wie viel Entwicklung dahinter steckt, ohne einfach alte Systeme nur zu überarbeiten. Unterm Strich, machen alle Änderungen Sinn.  

Für mich landet D3 bis zum jetzigen Punkt (die beiden ersten Schwierigkeitsstufen durch, die Dritte sollte Heute noch klappen) jedenfalls auf Platz 1 meiner ewigen Bestenliste (spiele seit Ende der 80er).


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich finde das nicht verwunderlich. Du vergisst, dass der letzte Donnerstag ein bundesweiter Feiertag war und die meisten Leute sich den Freitag als Brückentag auch frei genommen haben. In 4 Tagen schafft man den ersten Durchlauf locker, sowohl vom Umfang des Spiels her, als auch durch die quasi nicht existente Schwierigkeit auf Normal.


Wie ich bereits weiter oben meinte, ich hab es an zwei Abenden und einem Mittag + Abend am Sonntag beendet.
Am zweiten Abend haben wir uns in Rekordzeit durch Akt II im Coop geprügelt, Akt III hab ich allein gemacht am Sonntag Mittag und Akt IV, der verdammt kurz ist, wieder zu Dritt am So Abend.

Ich brauche sonst ewig und drei Tage um ein Spiel durchzuspielen, aber Diablo 3 ist wirklich kurz ...


----------



## ING (21. Mai 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie es sich durchsetzt ist irreleant.


what? 



Vordack schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es z.B. gebraucht bis Steam sich "durchgesetzt" hat?


genau genommen, 1 tag: 16. November 2004  
keine wollte damals steam wirklich haben aber jeder wollte half life also mussten alle die es spielen wollten steam installieren und (!!!) nutzen.

ist wie eine droge, man will nicht wirklich damit anfangen aber wird dann doch dazu überredet und ist dann erstmal begeistert weils viel spaß macht (friendlist, weekend deals etc.) aber blendet die ganzen probleme die man sich damit einbrockt komplett aus.



Vordack schrieb:


> Wenn wir nur danach gehen würden was den Konsument will würden wir uns noch immer im Mittelaler befinden...


wie kommst du denn auf den nonsens? um den konsumenten dreht sich alles denn der hat das geld, es ist aber oft leider so das man gewisse abhängigkeiten der konsumenten schamlos ausnutzt nur um seine eigenen interessen (mehr geld) durchzusetzen obwohl diese nicht im sinne des kunden sind, oder wieviele kennst du die wirklich einen always-on kopierschutz wollen?



Vordack schrieb:


> Einloggserver <> Server.


du meinst Einloggserver != Server?
egal wo der flaschenhals ist, er sollte nicht da sein. man muss die zusätzlichen einlogserver für den start ja nicht weiterhin dazu nutzen wenn es abgeebbt ist, blizzard findet bestimmt irgendwo verwendung für weitere server  bei dem umsatz den blizzard macht sollte es möglich sein dies ohne probleme über die bühne zu bringen, sie haben das geld und die erfahrung, trotzdem scheint es an einer sache zu hapern. an welcher bloß? 



Vordack schrieb:


> MAcht doch bitte aus einer Mücke keinen Elefanten.


 mach ich nicht, genauso wenig sollte man aber wehemend alles runterreden. überleg mal wie das weitergehen soll, wie gesagt, das mit always-on ist ja gerade erst im anrollen. vom groß umjubelten cloud gaming will ich garnicht erst anfangen, was da für server disaster auf uns zukommen... mir wird übel 

dann brauchste wirklich so ne dämmliche app weil du dir morgens schon einen platz reservieren musst wenn du abends zocken willst und das obwohl du monatlich eine gebühr für die nutzung zahlst (zusätzlich zum kaufpreis versteht sich).


----------



## TomyTom (21. Mai 2012)

Egal wer das Spiel nun gut findet oder sich darüber beschwert, sollte man nicht vergessen das die redaktion schon VOR dem Release oft und auch genung über das Spiel und dessen ONLINEZWANG berichtet hat.  Für mich war schon beim damaligen Bericht klar das ein ONLINEZWANG beim SP Part genau zu den entsprechenden ONLINEPROBLEMEN führen wird.  Man kann es sehen wie man will, aber da es meiner Vorstellung von PC-Spielen nicht entspricht, habe ich die damalige Vorbestellung des Spieles gecancelt, eben weil ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen möchte das ich ONLINE sein muss um ein Spiel im Singleplayer spielen zu wollen. Wer sich das Spiel gekauft hat und nun diesen Punkt als Kritik sieht, der hat entweder die vorherigen Monate die entsprechenden Hinweise überlesen, gestrichen oder einfach auf ein "vielleicht wird es ja doch noch gecancelt" gehofft.  Solange es Menschen gibt die trotz diesen Informationen das Spielt dennoch kaufen, so lange wird sich auch nichts daran ändern ! Die mächtigeste Waffe des Kunde ist der Boykott, aber solange nur eine Minderheit davon gebraucht macht, werden die entwicker bzw. Publischer weiterhin IHR DING und auch meist zu Lastenden Kunden durchziehen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (21. Mai 2012)

TomyTom schrieb:


> Egal wer das Spiel nun gut findet oder sich darüber beschwert, sollte man nicht vergessen das die redaktion schon VOR dem Release oft und auch genung über das Spiel und dessen ONLINEZWANG berichtet hat.  Für mich war schon beim damaligen Bericht klar das ein ONLINEZWANG beim SP Part genau zu den entsprechenden ONLINEPROBLEMEN führen wird.  Man kann es sehen wie man will, aber da es meiner Vorstellung von PC-Spielen nicht entspricht, habe ich die damalige Vorbestellung des Spieles gecancelt, eben weil ich mir nicht vorschreiben lassen möchte das ich ONLINE sein muss um ein Spiel im Singleplayer spielen zu wollen. Wer sich das Spiel gekauft hat und nun diesen Punkt als Kritik sieht, der hat entweder die vorherigen Monate die entsprechenden Hinweise überlesen, gestrichen oder einfach auf ein "vielleicht wird es ja doch noch gecancelt" gehofft.  Solange es Menschen gibt die trotz diesen Informationen das Spielt dennoch kaufen, so lange wird sich auch nichts daran ändern ! Die mächtigeste Waffe des Kunde ist der Boykott, aber solange nur eine Minderheit davon gebraucht macht, werden die entwicker bzw. Publischer weiterhin IHR DING und auch meist zu Lastenden Kunden durchziehen.



Ich verstehe deine Argumentation, stimme ihr aber nicht zu. 

Ich (!) sehe keinen Grund das Spiel zu boykottieren. Auch Steam hat einen offlinemodus. Guess what? Ich hab ihn seit ich steam habe noch nie benutzt. Ganz einfach, weil ich immer onlinebin.
Wie ich sagte, ich verstehe deine Argumentation und den Kritikpunkt, "wenn ich offline spielen will, möchte ich das auch tun". In meinem Fall will ich das aber gar nicht. 
Auch das Argument der ausfallenden Server ist nicht ganz valide: Schließlich bricht die Internetverbindung auch bisweilen zusammen und du boykottierst ja auch nicht deinen Internetprovider. (?)
In einer hochtechnisierten Welt kann es ab und an zu Pannen kommen, unvermeitlich, auch bei anderen Produkten.... Staubsaugern zum Beispiel.. 
Solange sich Ausfälle in Maßen halten, sehe ich keinen Grund übermäßig zu reagieren, denn vergessen wir eins nicht: Mit dem Auktionshaus wird echtes (!) Geld umgesetzt. Wenn jemand offline spielen kann, hindert ihn nichts daran sich uniques zu cheaten, den hack zu löschen, mit bereinigten Diablo wieder online zu gehen und ein Vermögen (?) zu machen.

Solange es nicht in Origin Nutzervereinbarungen ausartet ist die Maßnahme vertretbar, da es mich meiner Meinung nach weder in meinen Rechten einschränkt noch mich irgendwie behindert. 

by the way: Ich kenne offlinespiele, die machen beim einloggen mehr Ärger, als always on -.-


----------



## Angeldust (21. Mai 2012)

ING schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn auf den nonsens? um den konsumenten dreht sich alles denn der hat das geld, es ist aber oft leider so das man gewisse abhängigkeiten der konsumenten schamlos ausnutzt nur um seine eigenen interessen (mehr geld) durchzusetzen obwohl diese nicht im sinne des kunden sind, oder wieviele kennst du die wirklich einen always-on kopierschutz wollen?


 
Das da oben ist Nonsens. Käufermärkte waren früher eher selten, man hat genommen was angeboten wurde. (Modet T: Sie können dieses Auto in jeder Farbe bestellen, hauptsache schwarz)

Selbst heute befinden wir uns selten auf reinen Käufermärkten, man will uns das evtl. glauben machen, ist aber Unsinn.

Oder denkst du McDonalds verkauft den McAlpendödel weils der Käufer so will? Der Käufer kaufts weils McDonald es so will...

Man orientiert sich heute an Kundenwünschen, aber ein wesentliches Marketingziel ist es dem Kunden einzutrichtern was er eben möchte. Marketing ist Psychologie.

Und Blizzard kann wirklich mit den Konsumenten spielen, der Hype ist gewollt... Blizzard ist wie Apple... es kommt was raus und alle kaufen es.

Die Leute haben D3 für 60 Euro gekauft... man konnte es für 40,- bekommen... 50% mehr und es war den Leuten schnuppe.

Einfach vorbildliches Marketing, Meckerer gibts immer... aber das ändert nichts dran, dass D3 selbst in den regulären 20 Uhr Nachrichten erwähnt wurde.


----------



## ING (21. Mai 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Oder denkst du McDonalds verkauft den McAlpendödel weils der Käufer so will? Der Käufer kaufts weils McDonald es so will...
> 
> Man orientiert sich heute an Kundenwünschen, aber ein wesentliches  Marketingziel ist es dem Kunden einzutrichtern was er eben möchte.  Marketing ist Psychologie.


da stimme ich dir absolut zu aber das ist ein ganz anderes thema denn es geht hier nicht um das produkt selbst sondern um den kaufzwang von zusätzlichen dingen die ich mit dem produkt erwerben muss obwohl ich sie garnicht will. ist so als wenn dir mcdonalds zu dem neuen McAlpendödel (den jeder mcdoof fan natürlich unbedingt probieren will) ein probeabo mit abschließen musst.

gleiches mit diablo3, viele leute müssen unbedingt diablo3 (der neue McAlpendödel) haben und deshalb akzeptieren sie auch notgedrungen den always-on schutz. man benutzt diese sehr beliebten produkte (scheißegal warum sie so beliebt sind) um den leuten mist mit anzudrehen bzw. fragwürdige dinge zu etablieren die den usern immer mehr kontrolle entziehen und auf die publisher übertragen.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

91%?!? 
Habt ihr auch wirklich das Spiel bewertet was grad alle nicht spielen können?

Danke für eure Befangenheit, hat sich Blizzard bestimmt ordentlich was kosten lassen.
Ach ja und danke das ihr mir endlich den endgültigen Grund gebt meine Abos bei euch zu kündigen.
IHR solltet die Spieler mehr unterstützen und nicht die Geldhaie mit ihren Kundengängeleien.
Aber das habt ihr ja schon bei Origin so gut hin bekommen, das mittlerer Weile eigentlich jeder wissen sollte auf welcher Seite die Spielemagazine stehen. Da ist selbst die Konkurrenz nicht besser.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Mai 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> 91%?!?
> Habt ihr auch wirklich das Spiel bewertet was grad alle nicht spielen können?


 Man kann es gerade wunderbar spielen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Klappe halten.
Sry, aber dieses Gewäsch kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Man kann es gerade wunderbar spielen. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Klappe halten.
> Sry, aber dieses Gewäsch kann ich langsam nicht mehr hören.


 
Dann hör einfach weg oder sieh nicht hin, das scheint du ja ganz gut zu können sonst hättest du dich nicht freiwillig in die "Versklavung" und Bevormundung begeben.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Dann hör einfach weg oder sieh nicht hin, das scheint du ja ganz gut zu können sonst hättest du dich nicht freiwillig in die "Versklavung" und Bevormundung begeben.


 
Hach ja, es ist irgendwie immer trollig wenn da Leute anderen anderen was vorwerfen woran die sich selbst nicht halten
das sorgt sehr für Glaubwürdigkeit


----------



## N7ghty (21. Mai 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> 91%?!?
> Habt ihr auch wirklich das Spiel bewertet was grad alle nicht spielen können?
> 
> Danke für eure Befangenheit, hat sich Blizzard bestimmt ordentlich was kosten lassen.
> ...


 Hast du das Spiel überhaupt mal gespielt? Es gab bis jetzt zweimal Probleme. Einmal beim Launch und ganz ehrlich, wer damit nicht gerechnet hat, der hat Schuppen vor den Augen und einmal am Sonntag. Das ist für ein Spiel mit DEN Spielerzahlen absolute Oberklasse und findest du sonst nirgends. CoD Black Ops war teilweise Monate noch Release nicht richtig spielbar.


----------



## ViktorEippert (21. Mai 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> 91%?!?
> Habt ihr auch wirklich das Spiel bewertet was grad alle nicht spielen können?



Wir haben Diablo 3 getestet. Diablo 3 kann man derzeit genauso einwandfrei spielen wie heute um 18 Uhr. Für alles andere, was das betrifft: die Contrapunkte lesen, insbesondere den letzten.



Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Befangenheit, hat sich Blizzard bestimmt ordentlich was kosten lassen.



Wenn ich für jeden dieser albernen Vorwürfe einen Euro bekäme, müsste ich mir bald keine Sorgen mehr um meine Rente machen...
Das Thema hatten wir nun oft genug hier in den Kommentaren behandelt und auch im Risen 2 Test (woraus ich schließe, dass du dir all das nicht durchgelesen hast).


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Wir haben Diablo 3 getestet. Diablo 3 kann man derzeit genauso einwandfrei spiele wie heute um 18 Uhr. Für alles andere, was das betrifft: Die Contrapunkte lesen. Insbesondere den letzten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nein habe das zu Risen 2 tatsächlich nicht gelesen aus dem einfachen Grund weil es mich nicht interessiert hat.

Zum Befangenheitspunkt kann ich nur soviel sagen: es ist mir klar das ihr euch ständig sowas anhören müsst aber ihr solltet euch mal mehr um die Spieler kümmern als un die Publisher.
Klar ist es euer Job Spiele zu testen und ziemlich bewerten aber versetzt euch mal in unsere Lage.
Wir PC Spieler müssten einfach zuviel hin nehmen in den letzten Jahren und das dumme daran ist wir lassen es auch noch mit uns machen.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Mai 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Hast du das Spiel überhaupt mal gespielt? Es gab bis jetzt zweimal Probleme. Einmal beim Launch und ganz ehrlich, wer damit nicht gerechnet hat, der hat Schuppen vor den Augen und einmal am Sonntag. Das ist für ein Spiel mit DEN Spielerzahlen absolute Oberklasse und findest du sonst nirgends. CoD Black Ops war teilweise Monate noch Release nicht richtig spielbar.


 
CoD Black Ops ist ja auch ein völlig überbewertetes Spiel......


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Hach ja, es ist irgendwie immer trollig wenn da Leute anderen anderen was vorwerfen woran die sich selbst nicht halten
> das sorgt sehr für Glaubwürdigkeit


 
Ich tue es genau aus dem Punkt weil ich es noch hören und sehen kann. Bevor du mich kommentiert solltest du auch lesen warum ich sie einen Kommentar gepostet habe.


----------



## lhentsch (21. Mai 2012)

Das Handwerkssystem ist enttäuschend.
Nur magische Gegenstände lassen sich verwerten. Für den aktuellen Charakter und das aktuelle Level lassen sich meist nur 2-3 Gegenstände herstelllen. Das heisst beispeilsweise, nur ca. alle 5 Level kommt genau ein neues Rezept für die passende Waffe.
Kombinieren kann man auch nichts.
Das ist genauso spannend wie einfach alles verkaufen und sich mit dem begnügen, was der Händler anbietet.
Das Handwerkssystem verdient seinen Namen nicht.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Wir haben Diablo 3 getestet. Diablo 3 kann man derzeit genauso einwandfrei spielen wie heute um 18 Uhr. Für alles andere, was das betrifft: die Contrapunkte lesen, insbesondere den letzten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In eueren Kritikpunkten mag das ja drinstehen, aber die Wertung gibt das einfach nicht wieder. Zumal sich viele Soloplayer von Zeitschriften wie der PC Games einfach mal ein klares Statement GEGEN solche Gängelungen wie den Online-Zwang wünschen. 

Es kann doch kein Argument sein, dass viele andere Spiele eine noch schlechtere Serverinfrastruktur haben als Blizzard. Zumal bei einem Spiel mit Online-Zwang eine nahezu 100%ige Verfügbarkeit meiner Meinung nach kein optionales Feature, sondern eine absolute Grundvoraussetzung darstellt. Für mich sind Spieleabbrüche (wegen fehlender Verbindung, ob das an Blizzard liegt oder an meiner Leitung oder an meinem Router ist mir völlig egal) und nicht mögliche Einwählungen schlichtwegs Bugs, die zu massiver Abwertung führen müssten. In anderen Spielen sind Bugs, die zum Spielabbruch führen, ja auch ein No-Go, das sich heute kein Hersteller mehr leisten kann, schon gar nicht in der Häufung wie bei Blizzard. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man da von der PC Games Redaktion als Spieler schon mehr Unterstützung erhoffen als eine kleine Randnotiz bzw. ein paar Zeilen am Ende des Testbeitrags.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Hast du das Spiel überhaupt mal gespielt? Es gab bis jetzt zweimal Probleme. Einmal beim Launch und ganz ehrlich, wer damit nicht gerechnet hat, der hat Schuppen vor den Augen und einmal am Sonntag. Das ist für ein Spiel mit DEN Spielerzahlen absolute Oberklasse und findest du sonst nirgends. CoD Black Ops war teilweise Monate noch Release nicht richtig spielbar.


 

Nein ich habe das Spiel seit der Beta nicht mehr gespielt. Das war auch nicht weiter nötig da ich alles was ich wissen muss hier vorgesetzt bekomme.
Blizzard war es ausserdem auch klar das zum Release sowas passiert,das haben sie im Vorfeld angedeutet und im nachhinein entschuldigt mit einem Armutszeugnis sonders gleichen.
Sowas darf nicht passieren. Wenn das Spiel an einem festen Zeitpunkt rauskommt dann hat es auch gefälligst spielbar zu sein.
Du lässt dir einfach zuviel gefallen,aber Kopf hoch du bist nicht allein.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> In eueren Kritikpunkten mag das ja drinstehen, aber die Wertung gibt das einfach nicht wieder. Zumal sich viele Soloplayer von Zeitschriften wie der PC Games einfach mal ein klares Statement GEGEN solche Gängelungen wie den Online-Zwang wünschen.
> 
> Es kann doch kein Argument sein, dass viele andere Spiele eine noch schlechtere Serverinfrastruktur haben als Blizzard. Zumal bei einem Spiel mit Online-Zwang eine nahezu 100%ige Verfügbarkeit meiner Meinung nach kein optionales Feature, sondern eine absolute Grundvoraussetzung darstellt. Für mich sind Spieleabbrüche (wegen fehlender Verbindung, ob das an Blizzard liegt oder an meiner Leitung oder an meinem Router ist mir völlig egal) und nicht mögliche Einwählungen schlichtwegs Bugs, die zu massiver Abwertung führen müssten. In anderen Spielen sind Bugs, die zum Spielabbruch führen, ja auch ein No-Go, das sich heute kein Hersteller mehr leisten kann, schon gar nicht in der Häufung wie bei Blizzard. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man da von der PC Games Redaktion als Spieler schon mehr Unterstützung erhoffen als eine kleine Randnotiz bzw. ein paar Zeilen am Ende des Testbeitrags.


 
/sign


----------



## Zerth (21. Mai 2012)

Ich sehe das inzwischen etwas anders. Ich halte Diablo 3 immer noch für ein sehr gutes Spiel. Imo ist das vielseitige Skillsystem weiterhin der größte Pluspunkt. 

Sehr problematisch ist jedoch das Gold-AH. Euer Punkt "Enorm motivierende Beutejagd" ist damit null-und-nichtig, genau wie das craften so gut wie überflüssig wird. Hier hat Blizzard aus meiner Sicht einen schweren Fehler im Spieldesign gemacht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Mai 2012)

Mittlerweile ist das Ganze mit den Servern so schlimm geworden, dass Blizzard im Loginbildschirm schon einen Wartebereich eingerichtet hat. Für Männer gibt's Kino, Pornos und Bier. Für Frauen Häkelkurse, Schuhkauf und Frauentausch.

Gerüchten zufolge arbeiten sie auch schon an einem neuen Spiel. Das wird ein Bus- und Bahnsimulator, denn da ist man das warten ja gewohnt.


----------



## ING (21. Mai 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Es kann doch kein Argument sein, dass viele andere Spiele eine noch schlechtere Serverinfrastruktur haben als Blizzard.


will mir auch nicht so recht in den sinn, um das mal ins extreme absurdum zu führen, das ist als ob man einen mörder laufen lässt weil andere schon viel schlimmere morde begangen haben  wer so argumentiert macht starken anschein parteisch zu sein weil es sich um blizzard handelt und einige wohl nicht so recht akzeptieren wollen das auch blizzard jetzt rechteraub am spieler begeht.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Ich tue es genau aus dem Punkt weil ich es noch hören und sehen kann. Bevor du mich kommentiert solltest du auch lesen warum ich sie einen Kommentar gepostet habe.


 
hmmm, weil du keine Ahnung hast? Weil du Flamen willst? Weil du ein Anti-Hipster bist der Grundsätzlich auch nichts Hinterfragt, aber im Gegensatz zum Fanboy alles Ablehnt?

Wieso sollte sonst einer mit der Alten Laier kommen und wieder sich mit Bestechungsvorwürfen Lächerlich machen? Grade bei einem Spiel das Ausverkauft ist hat Blizzard das auch so Nötig 

Aber was ist ein guter Anti-Fanboy der sich von so simplen Dingen wie Logik und Fakten aufhalten lässt, siehe den Eidgenossen


----------



## Xyarvius (21. Mai 2012)

In der Wertungsübersicht steht: "Kein Online-Modus für Einzelspieler "
Das ist aber auch wirklich ärgerlich, echt Schade, dass man im Singleplayer nicht online sein kann. 

Ein weiterer Punkt besagt: "abwechslungsreiche Monster, tolle"
... wobei dieses etwas allein gelassene letzte Wörtchen sicher zu dem folgenden ebenfalls verwirrenden Punkt gehört: "Spezialeffekte, feine Animationen.                 " ... ich meine, nicht dass es erfreulich genug ist, dass überhaupt Spezialeffekte existieren, nech?


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, weil du keine Ahnung hast? Weil du Flamen willst? Weil du ein Anti-Hipster bist der Grundsätzlich auch nichts Hinterfragt, aber im Gegensatz zum Fanboy alles Ablehnt?
> 
> Wieso sollte sonst einer mit der Alten Laier kommen und wieder sich mit Bestechungsvorwürfen Lächerlich machen? Grade bei einem Spiel das Ausverkauft ist hat Blizzard das auch so Nötig
> 
> Aber was ist ein guter Anti-Fanboy der sich von so simplen Dingen wie Logik und Fakten aufhalten lässt, siehe den Eidgenossen


 
Das hat nichts mit Logik zutun sondern nur mit Fakten. Ich bin auch kein Antifanboy, sondern nur jemand der seine Meinung offen kund tut sowie viele andere auch.
Diablo 3 ist bestimmt kein schlechtes Spiel nur wird einem durch Bevormundung bzw Zwang der Spielspass ruiniert.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Logik zutun sondern nur mit Fakten. Ich bin auch kein Antifanboy, sondern nur jemand der seine Meinung offen kund tut sowie viele andere auch.
> Diablo 3 ist bestimmt kein schlechtes Spiel nur wird einem durch Bevormundung bzw Zwang der Spielspass ruiniert.


 
Ja ne, nur das dein Fakt und die damit Begründete Meinung das alle nicht spielen können Falsch ist
Und das hat auch nichts mit Bevormundung zu tun warum man Online sein muss, sondern weil es nicht anders geht


----------



## Mr83Matt (21. Mai 2012)

Meine Ansprüche als Kunde an ein Produkt, das im Hochpreissegment angesiedelt ist, sind nicht übertrieben hoch. "Diablo 3" wird hierzulande mit etwa 55€ veranschlagt, sodass es legitim ist, diesbezüglich von "Hochpreissegment" zu schreiben. Es ist verständlich, wenn eine neu entwickelte Software nach Markteinführung diverse Patches oder Updates benötigt, um einwandfrei und im Sinne von Hersteller und Kunde zu funktionieren. Die technischen Schwierigkeiten der Blizzard-Server nach dem Verkaufsstart dürften dennoch für jeden, der so viel Geld bezahlt hat, einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen. Mein Problem mit Diablo 3 fängt leider schon sehr viel früher an: Ich kann es nicht kaufen! Offensichtlich wurde nur eine äußerst begrenzte Stückzahl an die Elektronikmärkte ausgeliefert, was für mich als (potentieller) Kunde zunächst unverständlich erscheint. Der Verdacht liegt daher nahe, dass Blizzard sich der Mängel seiner Server bewusst ist und daher die Anzahl der ausgelieferten Exemplare stark begrenzt hat.
Offensichtlich scheint also das Online-System, das bekanntermaßen zur Verhinderung von Raubkopien eingeführt wurde, nicht zu funktionieren und die daraus entstehenden Unannehmlichkeiten werden auf den Schultern der Kunden ausgetragen. Diesen werden außerdem die zusätzlich anfallenden Kosten für dieses System aufgebürdet. Ich hoffe, dass Blizzard der Beschwerden seiner Kunden und solchen, die es gerne wären, bezüglich der Nicht-Verfügbarkeit seiner Produkte in Zukunft mehr Gehör schenkt. Ich habe meine Kaufabsicht zu "Diablo 3" aufgegeben.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (21. Mai 2012)

"es ist die wichtigste und zweifellos umstrittenste Neuerung gegenüber Diablo 2."

Bis auf diese eine Aussage stimme ich eurem Urteil zu.

Die wichtigste und zweifellos umstrittenste Neuerung gegenüber Diablo 2 ist der permanente Online-Zwang.
Diese Aussage soll jetzt nicht als "Meckern dagegen" empfunden sein, sondern als neutral formulierter Fakt.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass sich die Mehrheit lieber mit dem fehlenden Talent-Baum-Zeugs abfinden würde, als mit der Abwesenheit des Offline-Modus.

Unabhängig davon ist natürlich, dass Blizzard dieses "Feature" lange vorher und laut genug angekündigt hat.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

Mr83Matt schrieb:


> Meine Ansprüche als Kunde an ein Produkt, das im Hochpreissegment angesiedelt ist, sind nicht übertrieben hoch. "Diablo 3" wird hierzulande mit etwa 55€ veranschlagt, sodass es legitim ist, diesbezüglich von "Hochpreissegment" zu schreiben.


 
ähm, Nein?
Mit welcher Begründung? Das es Angebote für 55€ gibt ist sowie die Behauptung "es sei so" ist jedenfalls keine
Um Genau zu sein kostet Diablo eher 45€ und liegt damit innerhalb der Breiten Masse


----------



## ING (21. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> hmmm, weil du keine Ahnung hast? Weil du Flamen willst? Weil du ein Anti-Hipster bist der Grundsätzlich auch nichts Hinterfragt, aber im Gegensatz zum Fanboy alles Ablehnt?



wieviel leute hast du jetzt hier inzwischen versucht als ahnunglose flamer hinzustellen? ich bin mir sicher du fährst mit deiner "alles flamer außer mutti" logik ziemlich gut aber mit ein bisschen objektivität solltest auch du nachvollziehen können das du wie ein fanboy wirkst der ein echtes problem damit hat das andere ne andere meinung haben 

ps: please do that *facepalm* thing again, it was sooooo cute


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja ne, nur das dein Fakt und die damit Begründete Meinung das alle nicht spielen können Falsch ist
> Und das hat auch nichts mit Bevormundung zu tun warum man Online sein muss, sondern weil es nicht anders geht


 
Klar würde es anders gehn nur Blizzard will es eben nicht so und da der Mensch ein Gewohnheitstier ist macht er auch nichts dagegen. Wir haben viel mehr Macht als die und das wissen die auch,nur solange wir uns nicht wehren und dumm wie die Lemminge alles hin nehmen wird alles nur noch schlimmer. Das hier ist nur der Anfang...
Und vor allem erreichen die mit sowas sogar das sich Leute wie du und ich uns gegenseitig auseinander nehmen. 

Die lachen sich über uns kaputt!


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2012)

Mr83Matt schrieb:


> Meine Ansprüche als Kunde an ein Produkt, das im Hochpreissegment angesiedelt ist, sind nicht übertrieben hoch. "Diablo 3" wird hierzulande mit etwa 55€ veranschlagt, sodass es legitim ist, diesbezüglich von "Hochpreissegment" zu schreiben. Es ist verständlich, wenn eine neu entwickelte Software nach Markteinführung diverse Patches oder Updates benötigt, um einwandfrei und im Sinne von Hersteller und Kunde zu funktionieren. Die technischen Schwierigkeiten der Blizzard-Server nach dem Verkaufsstart dürften dennoch für jeden, der so viel Geld bezahlt hat, einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterlassen. Mein Problem mit Diablo 3 fängt leider schon sehr viel früher an: Ich kann es nicht kaufen! Offensichtlich wurde nur eine äußerst begrenzte Stückzahl an die Elektronikmärkte ausgeliefert, was für mich als (potentieller) Kunde zunächst unverständlich erscheint. Der Verdacht liegt daher nahe, dass Blizzard sich der Mängel seiner Server bewusst ist und daher die Anzahl der ausgelieferten Exemplare stark begrenzt hat.
> Offensichtlich scheint also das Online-System, das bekanntermaßen zur Verhinderung von Raubkopien eingeführt wurde, nicht zu funktionieren und die daraus entstehenden Unannehmlichkeiten werden auf den Schultern der Kunden ausgetragen. Diesen werden außerdem die zusätzlich anfallenden Kosten für dieses System aufgebürdet. Ich hoffe, dass Blizzard der Beschwerden seiner Kunden und solchen, die es gerne wären, bezüglich der Nicht-Verfügbarkeit seiner Produkte in Zukunft mehr Gehör schenkt. Ich habe meine Kaufabsicht zu "Diablo 3" aufgegeben.


 
Schwachsinn. Blizzard würde sich ins eigene Bein schießen, wenn sie absichtlich eine sehr begrenzte Stückzahl an die Märkte geliefert hätten. Wie du auf diese kuriose Theorie kommst, ist mir verständlich. Das der Andrang auf Diablo 3 recht immens war, ziehst du scheinbar nicht in Bedacht. Merke: Je weniger Verkäufe, desto weniger Umsatz, desto weniger Gewinn für Blizzard. Also wäre es sinnlos, wenn Blizzard absichtlich eine "äußert begrenzte" Stückzahl an den Mann gebracht hätte.

Apropos Verkäufe: Sind eigentlich schon offizielle Verkaufszahlen bekannt?

Edit...fast 640 Kommentare. Ich hab in all den Jahren noch nie erlebt, dass eine News so aktiv angeklickt und kommentiert wird.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

ING schrieb:


> wieviel leute hast du jetzt hier inzwischen versucht als ahnunglose flamer hinzustellen? ich bin mir sicher du fährst mit deiner "alles flamer außer mutti" logik ziemlich gut aber mit ein bisschen objektivität solltest auch du nachvollziehen können das du wie ein fanboy wirkst der ein echtes problem damit hat das andere ne andere meinung haben
> 
> ps: please do that *facepalm* thing again, it was sooooo cute


 
Junge, wenn einer was behauptet was nachweißlich nicht simmt und mal wieder versucht das Killerargument Bestechung aufzufahren, das man eh schon easy mit den Vorbestellerzahlen aushebeln kann, bei einem Titel der sich so gut schon im Vorfeld verkauft hat ist es egal da noch Geld für bessere Wertung aufzufahren, da kann man nicht umhin den Ehrentitel des Flamers zu verwenden

Und der einzige Facepalm hier gilt auch wem anderster, ansonsten könntest auch mal Gegenargumente zu bringen zu den Berichtigungen wo meine Fehler liegen



Tormentor666 schrieb:


> Die lachen sich über uns kaputt!


 
ja, aber nur über die ganzen Verschwörungen und deren angeblichen "Fakten" und Bestechungen, was im übrigen auch Teuer werden kann vor Gericht
Aber schön das so garnicht drauf eingehst was ich geschrieben habe und andere aber als Lemminge bezeichnen, dann mach aber mal gefälligst einen besseren Vorschlag wie man das duping verhindern kann und man die Leute nicht mit dem Coop spaltet

Ein Punkt den jeder erster Lösen sollte bevor er das Online sein kritisieren kann


----------



## Felix Schuetz (21. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Edit...fast 640 Kommentare. Ich hab in all den Jahren noch nie erlebt, dass eine News so aktiv angeklickt und kommentiert wird.


 Stimmt, hab ich hier auch noch nicht erlebt. Und da wundern sich wirklich noch manche Leute, warum wir in der letzten Woche so viel Berichterstattung zu Diablo 3 gebracht haben.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Junge, wenn einer was behauptet was nachweißlich nicht simmt und mal wieder versucht das Killerargument Bestechung aufzufahren, das man eh schon easy mit den Vorbestellerzahlen aushebeln kann, bei einem Titel der sich so gut schon im Vorfeld verkauft hat ist es egal da noch Geld für bessere Wertung aufzufahren, da kann man nicht umhin den Ehrentitel des Flamers zu verwenden
> 
> Und der einzige Facepalm hier gilt auch wem anderster, ansonsten könntest auch mal Gegenargumente zu bringen zu den Berichtigungen wo meine Fehler liegen
> 
> ...



Ähm..ich versuche jetzt mal das zu verstehen was du geschrieben hast und antworte mit Vorsicht darauf:

Das mit den Lemmingen ist weniger eine Beschimpfung sondern mehr ein Phänomen was es schon seit der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts gab ( Europa zerstört usw. ). Man muss einen nur sein Produkt, wie gut oder wie schlecht es auch sein mag,so gut es geht verkaufen und die Leute nehmen es hin. Du wirst in deinen Rechten als Verbraucher beschnitten und nimmst das einfach so hin?
Scheinbar ja, wie viele andere auch die sich darüber ebenso wenig gedanken machen wie über ihre Altersvorsorge.
So und mein Vorschlag wie man Duping verhindern kann ist folgender:
Jeder der nur Singleplayer spielen will ( und das sind an Hand tausender Kommentare in diesem und vielen anderen Foren ) soll Offline spielen können, der Charakter wird dabei auf dem eigenen Rechner gespeichert und kann Online NICHT verwendet werden.
Des weiteren ist Blizzard ja die Problematik mit dem Dupen bekannt und es sollte sich doch die Spielmechanik dem entsprechend verändern lassen, dass so etwas nicht mehr möglich ist und das OHNE das ein Nachteil für den Verbraucher daraus entsteht.

Das mit dem Coop musst du mir näher erklären, da seh ich momentan keinen Angriffspunkt.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Edit...fast 640 Kommentare. Ich hab in all den Jahren noch nie erlebt, dass eine News so aktiv angeklickt und kommentiert wird.


 
Ganz klar, weil viele diese Wertung und Bevorzugung dieses Spiels unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen und jüngsten Ereignissen nicht nachvollziehen können.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (21. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab ich hier auch noch nicht erlebt. Und da wundern sich wirklich noch manche Leute, warum wir in der letzten Woche so viel Berichterstattung zu Diablo 3 gebracht haben.


 
Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Das muss sich doch für euch recht gut ausgezahlt haben, oder? Zumindest in Hinsicht auf die geschaltete Werbung usw. dürftet ihr da etwas eingenommen haben.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (21. Mai 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft: Das muss sich doch für euch recht gut ausgezahlt haben, oder? Zumindest in Hinsicht auf die geschaltete Werbung usw. dürftet ihr da etwas eingenommen haben.


 Ich wüsste nicht mal, welche Werbung wir hier haben, da ich mit Adblocker surfe. Haben wir Diablo-Werbung? Ist eigentlich auch egal - wenn die Website mit Werbung Geld einnimmt, dann sieht zwar unser Verlag was davon, aber sicherlich nicht wir, die Redakteure. Es hat ja gute Gründe, dass Anzeigenabteilung und Redaktion strikt getrennt sind. Grundsätzlich: Wenn wir mit einem Artikel erfolgreich sind wie z.B. mit diesem Diablo-Test, dann freut uns das natürlich. Aber davon werden wir ganz sicher nicht reicher.


----------



## Tormentor666 (21. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht mal, welche Werbung wir hier haben, da ich mit Adblocker surfe. Haben wir Diablo-Werbung? Ist eigentlich auch egal - wenn die Website mit Werbung Geld einnimmt, dann sieht zwar unser Verlag was davon, aber sicherlich nicht wir, die Redakteure. Es hat ja gute Gründe, dass Anzeigenabteilung und Redaktion strikt getrennt sind. Grundsätzlich: Wenn wir mit einem Artikel erfolgreich sind wie z.B. mit diesem Diablo-Test, dann freut uns das natürlich. Aber davon werden wir ganz sicher nicht reicher.


 
Aus dem Kommentar könnte man schon fast schliessen: Aber der Verlag!


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht mal, welche Werbung wir hier haben, da ich mit Adblocker surfe. Haben wir Diablo-Werbung? Ist eigentlich auch egal - wenn die Website mit Werbung Geld einnimmt, dann sieht zwar unser Verlag was davon, aber sicherlich nicht wir, die Redakteure. Es hat ja gute Gründe, dass Anzeigenabteilung und Redaktion strikt getrennt sind. Grundsätzlich: Wenn wir mit einem Artikel erfolgreich sind wie z.B. mit diesem Diablo-Test, dann freut uns das natürlich. Aber davon werden wir ganz sicher nicht reicher.


 
na, ich glaube das meint er mit Werbung im allgemeinen, also auch vom Neckarmann und was da sonst so kommt und den ganzen Klicks durch die vielen Diablo-Interessierten
Wobei ich jetzt aber auch mal eh bezweifeln würde, das man solche Interna auch groß rausgeben wird


----------



## Mr83Matt (21. Mai 2012)

Zitat von RedDragonIrgendwas:
Schwachsinn. Blizzard würde sich ins eigene Bein schießen, wenn sie absichtlich eine sehr begrenzte Stückzahl an die Märkte geliefert hätten. Wie du auf diese kuriose Theorie kommst, ist mir verständlich. Das der Andrang auf Diablo 3 recht immens war, ziehst du scheinbar nicht in Bedacht. Merke: Je weniger Verkäufe, desto weniger Umsatz, desto weniger Gewinn für Blizzard. Also wäre es sinnlos, wenn Blizzard absichtlich eine "äußert begrenzte" Stückzahl an den Mann gebracht hätte.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vielen Dank für diese tiefgreifende Lektion in Betriebswirtschaftslehre. Was ich mit "begrenzter Stückzahl" meine, ist selbstverständlich eine zu geringe Stückzahl für die große Nachfrage. Dies beantwortet dann auch gleich Deine zweite Beanstandung.

Ein Unternehmen wie Blizzard sollte über eine große Nachfrage nicht allzu überrascht sein - daher kritisiere ich die Serverausfälle so deutlich.


----------



## keth (21. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab ich hier auch noch nicht erlebt. Und da wundern sich wirklich noch manche Leute, warum wir in der letzten Woche so viel Berichterstattung zu Diablo 3 gebracht haben.



Weil ihr von Blizzard nach Wörterzahl bestochen werdet. Wahrscheinlich haben die eine eigene Abteilung, die die Artikel vorschreibt, ihr setzt nur noch den Namen drunter. Wer hier Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.

Mal was anderes: ich erinnere mich gut, dass Diablo 2 damals in Tests kritisiert wurde (Grafik, Innovationen, Atmo, etc.). Da gibt es nicht zufällig noch was in eurem Archiv?

EDIT: habs gefunden und lese es gerade. Mal sehen ...


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. Mai 2012)

Mr83Matt schrieb:


> Zitat von RedDragonIrgendwas:
> Schwachsinn. Blizzard würde sich ins eigene Bein schießen, wenn sie absichtlich eine sehr begrenzte Stückzahl an die Märkte geliefert hätten. Wie du auf diese kuriose Theorie kommst, ist mir verständlich. Das der Andrang auf Diablo 3 recht immens war, ziehst du scheinbar nicht in Bedacht. Merke: Je weniger Verkäufe, desto weniger Umsatz, desto weniger Gewinn für Blizzard. Also wäre es sinnlos, wenn Blizzard absichtlich eine "äußert begrenzte" Stückzahl an den Mann gebracht hätte.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Vielen Dank für diese tiefgreifende Lektion in Betriebswirtschaftslehre. Was ich mit "begrenzter Stückzahl" meine, ist selbstverständlich eine zu geringe Stückzahl für die große Nachfrage. Dies beantwortet dann auch gleich Deine zweite Beanstandung.
> ...


 
Dann solltest du dich vielleicht etwas verständlicher ausdrücken. Von Angebot und Nachfrage hab ich nichts in deinem Post gelesen. Dennoch entzieht sich mir die Logik deiner Worte noch immer. Immerhin liest sich dein Post so, als würde Blizzard absichtlich und bewusst eine zu geringe Stückzahl ausgeliefert haben. Liege ich denn soweit richtig? Oder redet "RedDragonIrgendwas" (die 20 wäre kürzer gewesen, als das Wort "irgendwas"  ) immernoch Müll?


----------



## l0l (22. Mai 2012)

Chapeau für diesen ausführlichen Video-Test. Ich fände es super, gäbe es zukünftig mehr davon. Klar, in der Breite dürfte es schwierig werden, aber bei "major releases", wie die auch immer definiert werden würden, wäre eine Wiederholung dieser Videoart super.

Danke für den guten Content.


----------



## Xyarvius (22. Mai 2012)

Die Fehler in der Wertunsübersicht sind noch nicht behoben, ich verweise nochmal auf meinen Post von gestern!


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (22. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht mal, welche Werbung wir hier haben, da ich mit Adblocker surfe. Haben wir Diablo-Werbung? Ist eigentlich auch egal - wenn die Website mit Werbung Geld einnimmt, dann sieht zwar unser Verlag was davon, aber sicherlich nicht wir, die Redakteure. Es hat ja gute Gründe, dass Anzeigenabteilung und Redaktion strikt getrennt sind. Grundsätzlich: Wenn wir mit einem Artikel erfolgreich sind wie z.B. mit diesem Diablo-Test, dann freut uns das natürlich. Aber davon werden wir ganz sicher nicht reicher.


 Das sollte auch nicht wie ein Vorwurf klingen sondern war nur reines Interesse. Mir war schon klar, dass die Kohle wenn schon an den Verlag geht. Finde es übrigens lustig, dass auch die Mitarbeiter hier mit Adblocker rumrennnen


----------



## Batze (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich werde bei Diablo 3 prächtig unterhalten.
Natürlich ist die Story keine 91%. Ist ja auch blödsinn. Diablo spielt man nicht wegen der Story.
Obwohl es da sehr sehr viel schlechtere Spiele gibt. Vor allem bei der Inszenierung.
Und vergleicht Diablo bitte nicht mit irgendeinem Rollenspiel ala Skyrim oder Risen.
Diablo ist kein Rollenspiel sondern ein Hack&Sly.
Da geht es um Item Sammel Wahn und um nichts anderes. Dadurch verbesserst du deinen Char und nur das ist es was Diablo ausmacht.
Und genau das ist Blizzard mal wieder gelungen.

Hier wurde das Ah angeprangert. Also ich finde das so besser als jedesmal ins Hochnäsige  indiablo.de Forum zu gehen und dort seine Trades zu eröffnen oder was zu suchen, oder im Channel zu suchen. Was am Ende ja das gleiche ist.
So ist es leichter und man kann sich ne Menge aussuchen.
Preise sind momentan natürlich übertrieben, aber das pendelt sich ein.

Das Skillsystem finde ich richtig gut. Wenn man sich damit erstmal angefreundet hat ist es sehr vielseitiger als das alte.
Beim alten gab es eh nur 1-2 Skillungen um durch Hell durchzukommen. Das war es dann. Von Individualität also keine Spur.
Also zählt dieses Argument rein gar nicht.

Was mir nicht so gefällt sind die Begleiter. Also bei D 2 haben die noch nichtig Schaden gemacht und geholfen und auch mal die Mobs gebunden. Hier stehen die nur dumm rum und was die an Schaden machen ist lachhaft. Also eine Hilfe in Form eben von Begleiter stellt man sich anders vor.

Bei den 91%, also ich hätte sogar eine 93 gegeben. Das Spiel fesseld einfach, wenn man Hack&Sly Games mag.
Für alle anderen mag das zu hoch sein.
Aber ich kann auch nicht verstehen wieso jeder neue Shooter, wo ja eh immer das gleiche ist die 90er Marke ankratzt. Ajo, wegen der neuen Grafik vielleicht. Denn sonst gibt es bei neuen Shootern nicht wirklich was neues.
Aber das ist eben Geschmackssache und Vorlieben für eine Spielesparte.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Ganz Lustig finde ich negative Kommentare von Leuten die das Game nur von Videos her kennen oder beim Freund mal über die Schulter geschaut haben. Ganz großes Kino. 
Wer mit dem Spiel nichts anfangen kann, kann schreiben ich mag es nicht. Das ist dann voll ok und muss und soll man so auch akzeptieren. Fertig
Aber was hier einige posten im hinblick auf Negativ ist nur noch lächerlich. 

Onlinezwang, ok finde ich auch nicht gut. Wusste aber jeder und in Zukunft wird es nur noch so sein.
Und die Server gehen doch. Bei Relaunch konnte ich die erste Stunde nicht spielen. Da hab ich auch erstmal gemeckert. Aber hey, danach ging alles super. Dann nochmal am Sonntag die 4 Stunden Serverwartung. Das war es dann.
Ich spiele jetzt seit 7 Tagen und bin immer reingekommen und bin noch nie rausgeflogen.
Anderen kann es da natürlich etwas anders gehen.
Aber, bei einem Spiel wo in den ersten Tagen Millionen Zocker die Server anrennen ist das besser als was alle anderen erst nach manchmal Monaten gerade mal so zustande bringen. Wenn überhaupt. 

Ach so. Wegen Schwierigkeits Grad. Natürlich ist Normal Modus Human gehalten. Ist eher sowas wie ein Tutorial. Aber kommt erstmal in Alp oder Hell an. Da ändert ihr eure Meinung schlagartig.

Und bei jedem anderen Spiel hab ich auch mehrere Schwierigkeits Grade und kann ich ja auch erstmal Leicht zum antesten spielen. 


So noch schnell die letzten 3 Level machen um dann Inferno zu zocken. Byebey.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (22. Mai 2012)

Hoffen wir mal, daß das nicht stimmt: WARNING! Diablo 3 players DO NOT get to LEVEL 50!!!!!!!! - GameSpot.com


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

Ich hab den gleichen Beitrag, vom Wortlaut her, in div. anderen Foren gelesen und frag jetzt mal ganz naiv:

... und? Weiter?!

Es werden überhaupt keine Beweise, Fakten, Screenshots oder sonstwas geliefert. Wir reden hier vom Internet. Wir reden von Leuten, die am Sonntag um 18:00 in den offiziellen Foren geschrieben haben, sie seien wieder auf dem Server und alles funktioniert.

Faktisch falsch, allerdings haben die Leute Spass daran, Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten. Mir zwar schleierhaft, aber solche Menschen gibt es.


----------



## keth (22. Mai 2012)

Hab mir den Test von Diablo 2 auf PC Games einmal durchgelesen.

Wertung: 90% - offenbar ist Frau Fröhlich glücklich sabbernd vor dem PC zusammengeklappt.


Aber einige lustige Dinge möchte ich hier zum Besten geben:

"insgesamt dürften selbst fortgeschrittene Spieler um die 50 Stunden beschäftigt sein, bis sie endlich dem Höllenfürsten Auge in Auge gegenüberstehen"

"Da der Diablo 2-Test buchstäblich in der letzten Minute zustande kam *und auch das Battle.net zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht aktiv war*"

"Diablo 2 - das ist nichts anderes als Diablo 1, aber halt (viel) größer, (etwas) schöner, (dezent) komplexer und an allen Ecken und Enden verbessert"


Wir sehen uns in 10 Jahren.


----------



## Soulja110 (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich hab D2 damals seit Release gezockt, hab sogar noch die Verpackung irgendwo hier. D3 hat mich ehrlich gesagt bisschen enttäuscht. Es ist kein schlechtes Game aber nach so vielen Jahren hätte ich mir einfach mehr Charakterklassen (zumindest noch min 1 Hau drauf Klasse) und eine deutlich längere Story gewünscht, nicht um der Geschichte willen, einfach des Spielspaßes wegen. Hab jetzt Normal, Alptraum und Hölle durch mit dem Monk und schon kein Bock mehr auf das Game. Es ist kein einzigies Legendary für mich gedroppt, meine Waffen die ich fand sind alle nur oberes Mittelmaß, die Sachen die man Schmiedet und im AH sieht sind deutlich besser. Das versteh ich nicht, früher wars so, dass mich das gerade bei der Stange gehalten hat, auch mal was gutes zu finden. Jetzt kommt man sich irgendwie vor als würde mal Lotto spielen. Klar es besteht die Möglichkeit zu gewinnen aber die Chance ist so unwahrscheinlich, dass mans sich eig sparen kann.

Außerdem ist der letzte Akt nicht gelungen in meinen Augen. Davon abgesehen, dass er viel zu kurz ist, man hätte einfach viel mehr aus den hohen Himmeln machen können. Alles sieht gleich aus, es ist total öde. Die Monster da hauen einen auch nicht vom Hocker. Alles schon gesehen, nixmehr neues oder besonders schweres. 

Unterm Strich ist mir klar, dass da noch einiges an Content kommen wird bzw muss aber warum nicht ein Teil davon nach so vielen Jahren schon im Game enthalten ist, ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## robotbug (22. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab den gleichen Beitrag, vom Wortlaut her, in div. anderen Foren gelesen und frag jetzt mal ganz naiv:
> 
> ... und? Weiter?!
> 
> ...


 
Du gehörst zu der Sorte leute, die es nur dann glauben, wenns sie selber trifft. Und das wünsche ich Dir auch mal. 
Und was für Beweise sollen die leute den bringen? Screenshots-von was? einem nackten barbaren? Dann würdest du argumentieren, dass er die Sachen vorher abgelegt hat... nene, leute wie Du müssen es erstmal am eigenen Leib erfahren, bevor sies glauben. 
Glaubst Du etwa auch nicht, dass sich irgendwelche hacker-besonders bei dem  Potential im Moment, welches Diablo bietet-immr neuere perfide Methoden ausdenken, um den Leuten zu schaden? 
Nur weils ein paar leute betrifft, die geschädigt wurden, heisst es nicht, dass die andere Kundschaft sicher ist.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich im Internet eben vorsichtig bin und nicht jeden Quark glaube. 

Natürlich glaube ich, dass "Hacker" bei neuen Spielen ein Potential entwickeln, nur trifft der Hack mMn nicht Blizzard, sondern die User selbst. Ob die Möglichkeit zum Hacken jetzt am User selbst liegt, oder wirklich an einer Lücke muss sich erstmal noch zeigen.

Aber auf deine Frage hin, was sie hätten posten sollen: z.B. ein Screenshot der Accountverwaltung, dass der Blizzard Authentificator wirklich vorhanden ist und auch für Diablo 3 freigeschalten ist.

Ein nackter Char ohne Gold + Ausrüstung ist wirklich kein Beweis, aber solche Dinge wie oben schon.

Übrigens meinte ich, dass ich den gleichen Beitrag, mit 1:1 Text, in div. Foren gefunden habe, aber meinst du nicht, wenn wirklich Leute im großen Stil gehackt worden wären, deutlich (!) mehr Leute an die "Öffentlichkeit", sprich Foren, gehen?


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2012)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> D3  [...] ist kein schlechtes Game aber nach so vielen Jahren hätte ich mir einfach mehr Charakterklassen (zumindest noch min 1 Hau drauf Klasse)


In D2 hattest du Barbar, Paladin und Amazone, Magierin, Totenbeschwörer - In D3 hast du Barbar, Mönch und Dämonenjäger, Zauberin und Hexendoktor. 
Fazit: beides Mal 2 Haudraufs und 3 Fernkämpfer



> ... und eine deutlich längere Story gewünscht, nicht um der Geschichte willen, einfach des Spielspaßes wegen. Hab jetzt Normal, Alptraum und Hölle durch mit dem Monk und schon kein Bock mehr auf das Game. Es ist kein einzigies Legendary für mich gedroppt, ...


Wird der Loot oder die Droprate durch eine längere Story besser?


----------



## TomyTom (22. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Schließlich bricht die Internetverbindung auch bisweilen zusammen und du boykottierst ja auch nicht deinen Internetprovider. (?)


 Im Gegensatz zum Onlinezwang für ein Spiel, welche auch noch an einen Account gebunden werden, ist das ein eher schlechtes Beispiel, immerhin kann man den Internetprovider wechseln.   





Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> by the way: Ich kenne offlinespiele, die machen beim einloggen mehr Ärger, als always on


 Bisher habe ich eine Erfahung gemacht: ALWAYS ON ist ein Traum der nicht realisierbar ist. Hier haben ich schon genung Erfahung mit Firmen gesammelt, welche diesen "Traum" relisieren wollten und alle sind diese an einer Sache gescheitert: Der Natur !  Es gibt und wird immer Flecken auf dieser Welt geben an denen keine Verbindung zustande kommen wird, selbst in einer zivilisierten Welt sind heute noch Gegenenden glücklich wenn diese gerade mal so mit 56K ins Internet kommen.  Auf was ich im Endeffekt heraus möchte ist das es die Entwickler und Publisher nur dann lernen wenn man diese an Ihrer empfindlichesten Stelle trifft und diese ist und bleibt der Gledbeutel. Ich bin auch zu 100% überzeugt das die Negativwellen nicht so hoch ausgefallen wären,wenn Blizzard für den SP-Part einen Offlinemode gemacht hätte. Allerdings müssen sich diese Leute auch gefallen lassen das man diese nun nicht für "voll" nimmt, denn wie schon erwähnt gab es genung Berichte und Vormerkungen wie und was am Spiel sein wird zu hauf.  Wer hier nicht schon vorher reagiert oder sich doch wieder "von der breiten Masse" breit schlagen bzw. mitreisen lässt ist meiner Meinung nach selbst schuld.  Ebenfalls sollte meiner Meinung nach der Kopierschutz zu den entsprechenden Spielspass gezählt werden, denn wenn man ein Spiel wegen überfüllten Servern nicht spielen kann muss dies mit in die Bewertung mit einfliessen, auch wenn es nach und nach Besserungen gibt. Entscheident ist das man ein Spiel dann spielen möchte wenn man es will und nicht schon vorher "Glückspiel" betreiben muss um einen freien Server zu finden bzw. auf diesen sich einloggen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> Wird der Loot oder die Droprate durch eine längere Story besser?


Nein, aber die Motivation zum erneuten Durchspielen steigt mMn mit besserem Loot. 

Meinst du die Leute haben damals in WoW die 5'er Instanzen in Hero durchgespielt weil die Instanzen so toll waren? Nein, sondern lediglich wg. dem besseren Loot, als Vorbereitung bzw. Grund-Grund-Grundausstattung für Raids.

Hast du nicht selbst WoW über Jahre hinweg gespielt? Müsstest doch wissen wie der Loot-Hase so läuft.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

TomyTom schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum Onlinezwang für ein Spiel, welche auch noch an einen Account gebunden werden, ist das ein eher schlechtes Beispiel, immerhin kann man den Internetprovider wechseln. [...]


... oder bereits jetzt bei "midclass" Routern vorhanden: eine Backup-Lösung mit UMTS Stick. 

Bereits jetzt ist es möglich, sich seinen eigenen "Schutz" für einem ISP Zusammenbruch vorzuhalten. Nur nützt mir das alles rein garnichts, wenn die BattletNet Server nicht erreichbar sind, so wie für über vier Stunden am Sonntag Nachmittag.


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Diablo spielt man nicht wegen der Story.


 Ähm, doch. Zumindest beim ersten Durchgang.

Daß man bei den nächsten Durchgängen die Leertaste zum Skippen spammt, heißt ja nicht, daß einem die Story generell nicht interessiert.

Ich werde mir zB die Dialoge um den schwarzen Seelenstein auch beim 2. Mal noch komplett anhören, um zu sehen, ob ich die Story jetzt richtig mitgekriegt hab.


----------



## Worrel (22. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, aber die Motivation zum erneuten Durchspielen steigt mMn mit besserem Loot.


Sicherlich, aber wenn über die bisherigen 4 Akte verteilt der Loot schon nicht zufriedenstellend war, wieso sollten dann in einem 5. Akt plötzlich die Überteile droppen?



> Meinst du die Leute haben damals in WoW die 5'er Instanzen in Hero durchgespielt weil die Instanzen so toll waren?


Instanzen mit einem kompletten Spiel zu vergleichen ist schon irgendwie ... 

Davon ab: 
Wenn es in der Instanz und in der entsprechenden Hero Variante nix vernünftiges an Loot gibt, wieso sollte es dann in "der Instanz 2. Teil" und entsprechender Hero Variante plötzlich gute Items geben?

Aber jetzt weiß ich, was gemeint war:
Wenn die Story länger wäre, würde man zB statt den 4. Akt 2x den 4. und 5. Akt durchspielen und das Item Farmen wäre dann abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## Peter Bathge (22. Mai 2012)

Xyarvius schrieb:


> Die Fehler in der Wertunsübersicht sind noch nicht behoben, ich verweise nochmal auf meinen Post von gestern!


 
Ich finde die von dir genannten Fehler nicht - was genau meinst du mit Wertungsübersicht?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Instanzen mit einem kompletten Spiel zu vergleichen ist schon irgendwie ...  [...]


Auch wenn ich mich jetzt weit aus dem Fenster lehne, aber Diablo 3 hat weder eine gute noch eine interessante Story. 
Ich finde es einfach nur belanglos & öde. Dementsprechend haben bestimmte Instanzen in WoW, z.B. Karazhan, für mich wesentlich mehr Story als Diablo 3.  

Nur wenige werden diese Meinung teilen, das ist mir durchaus klar ... nur hab ich im Moment überhaut keine Lust dieses Spiel *nochmals* durchzuspielen. Items wären für mich ein Motivator, aber scheinbar ist selbst dies nicht wirklich vorhanden.

D.h. ich werd Diablo 3 jetzt ein paar Tage 'ruhen' lassen.



> Davon ab:
> Wenn es in der Instanz und in der entsprechenden Hero Variante nix vernünftiges an Loot gibt, wieso sollte es dann in "der Instanz 2. Teil" und entsprechender Hero Variante plötzlich gute Items geben?




Ich glaube du hast den Teil missverstanden. 

Ich sprach davon, dass die Leute die Hero Versionen der Instanzen nicht wegen der Instanz an sich gespielt haben, sondern um besseren Loot zubekommen. Ich erinnere mich da dunkel an bestimmte WoW Instanzen die einfach nur fubar waren, aber wichtige Items für meinen Schurken hatten die ich brauchte.

Genauso ist es mit Diablo 3 ... nicht wenige werden Diablo 3 ein zweites und drittes mal durchspielen, nur weil es bessere Items gibt. Nicht weil Diablo 3 eine so tolle und tiefgründige Geschichte hat. 

D.h. aber im Umkehrschluss, wenn *ich* im zweiten Durchspielen keine deutlich besseren Items finde, dann hab ich absolut keine Motivation Diablo ein 3. oder 4. oder [...] mal durchzuspielen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich werde bei Diablo 3 prächtig unterhalten.
> Natürlich ist die Story keine 91%. Ist ja auch blödsinn. *Diablo spielt man nicht wegen der Story.*


 
Totaler Schwachsinn. Wäre die Story in Diablo 3 unwichtig, hätte Blizzard sie auch noch n gutes Stück kürzen oder gleich ganz weg lassen können. Das selbe gilt für Skyrim von Bethesda. Ne gute Story ist Qualitätsmerkmal eines jeden RPGs, was D3 ja auch ist.


----------



## DDS-Zod (22. Mai 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Stimmt, hab ich hier auch noch nicht erlebt. Und da wundern sich wirklich noch manche Leute, warum wir in der letzten Woche so viel Berichterstattung zu Diablo 3 gebracht haben.


 
Ähm, wenn man mehrer Videotagebücher, Fazit und Wertung und dann noch den Test in die selbe News postet, ist das aus meiner Sicht nicht überraschend.
Teilt die Kommenatre mal auf jedes "Update" auf, dann sind es nicht mehr soviel für "eine" News.

PS: Finde es gut es zu sammeln, kann man besser lesen/nachverfolgen.


----------



## DDS-Zod (22. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Schwachsinn. Blizzard würde sich ins eigene Bein schießen, wenn sie absichtlich eine sehr begrenzte Stückzahl an die Märkte geliefert hätten. Wie du auf diese kuriose Theorie kommst, ist mir verständlich. Das der Andrang auf Diablo 3 recht immens war, ziehst du scheinbar nicht in Bedacht. Merke: Je weniger Verkäufe, desto weniger Umsatz, desto weniger Gewinn für Blizzard. Also wäre es sinnlos, wenn Blizzard absichtlich eine "äußert begrenzte" Stückzahl an den Mann gebracht hätte.
> 
> Apropos Verkäufe: Sind eigentlich schon offizielle Verkaufszahlen bekannt?
> 
> Edit...fast 640 Kommentare. Ich hab in all den Jahren noch nie erlebt, dass eine News so aktiv angeklickt und kommentiert wird.


 
Kein Wunder wenn tagelang Updates kommen und somit alles in einem "Tread" gesammelt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Totaler Schwachsinn. Wäre die Story in Diablo 3 unwichtig, hätte Blizzard sie auch noch n gutes Stück kürzen oder gleich ganz weg lassen können. Das selbe gilt für Skyrim von Bethesda. Ne gute Story ist Qualitätsmerkmal eines jeden RPGs, was D3 ja auch ist.


... noch kürzer?


----------



## Soulja110 (22. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> In D2 hattest du Barbar, Paladin und Amazone, Magierin, Totenbeschwörer - In D3 hast du Barbar, Mönch und Dämonenjäger, Zauberin und Hexendoktor.
> Fazit: beides Mal 2 Haudraufs und 3 Fernkämpfer



Ja schon aber wenn ich das Gleiche hätte haben wollen, hätt ich auch einfach D2 wieder installieren können. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Wird der Loot oder die Droprate durch eine längere Story besser?


 
Natürlich nicht, das Eine hat mit dem Anderen doch gar nix zu tun. Die Droprate ist ein Punkt den ich kritisiert habe und ist völlig unabhängig davon, dass ich mir auch eine längere Story (mehr Levels) gewünscht hätte. Ich mein das ist kein Skyrim, sondern nur nen HacknSlay. Ok die Levels sind mit sehr viel Liebe zum Detail gemacht aber hallo, nach so vielen Jahren ist der Umfang was die Akte betrifft einfach sehr gering, zumals alles (Hand auf Herz) quasi nur aus Schlauchlevels besteht, mal wird der Schlauch bissl weiter, meistens ist er eng wie sau aber nen Schlauch ists trotzdem. Naja. Wahrscheinlich sind Akt 5-7 schon längst fertig und Blizzard wartet nur drauf, mit nem Addon erneut Kohle zu scheffeln. Aufregen tu ich mich nicht drüber aber dem Hype gegenübergestellt muss ich ganz nüchtern feststellen, dass das Spiel für meinen Geschmack sehr überbewertet ist.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. aber im Umkehrschluss, wenn *ich* im zweiten Durchspielen keine deutlich besseren Items finde, dann hab ich absolut keine Motivation Diablo ein 3. oder 4. oder [...] mal durchzuspielen.


 Exakt so sieht es aus. Bei mir ist die Motivation derzeit im Keller.
Ich bin gestern auf Alptraum bei Diablo angekommen und bin hoffnungslos underequipped.
Warum ist das so? Nun, der Loot in den ganzen 4 Akten auf Alptraum war deutlich schlechter (!) als auf Normal. Kein einziger Zwischenboss und keiner der 3 Aktbosse hat Gelb/Unique/Set gedroppt, sondern jeweils nur 1-2 blauen Crap und sonst nix.


----------



## Soulja110 (22. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Exakt so sieht es aus. Bei mir ist die Motivation derzeit im Keller.
> Ich bin gestern auf Alptraum bei Diablo angekommen und bin hoffnungslos underequipped.
> Warum ist das so? Nun, der Loot in den ganzen 4 Akten auf Alptraum war deutlich schlechter (!) als auf Normal. Kein einziger Zwischenboss und keiner der 3 Aktbosse hat Gelb/Unique/Set gedroppt, sondern jeweils nur 1-2 blauen Crap und sonst nix.


 
lol so fuckin true ^^


----------



## Angeldust (22. Mai 2012)

Also man findet im Coop zu 100% bessere Items... jedes Mal wenn 4 Mann in die Stadt gehen zum verkaufen werden Items wild auf den Boden geschmissen und getauscht.

Das ist im Singleplayer halt anders, da hat man seinen teils Mistloot und fertig. Beim ersten Kill vonnem Boss bekommt jeder 2 bis 3 gelbe Items... diese über 4 Mann verteilt und alle bekommen was.

Ergo: Wenner zu wenig Items bekommt geht ins AH oder spielt mit Freunden.

Und wen man Eigenbrödler ist dann ist das Spiel sicher auf Dauer nichts für einen, da kann man RPGs spielen.


----------



## nik2063 (22. Mai 2012)

Soulja110 schrieb:


> Also ich hab D2 damals seit Release gezockt, hab sogar noch die Verpackung irgendwo hier. D3 hat mich ehrlich gesagt bisschen enttäuscht. Es ist kein schlechtes Game aber nach so vielen Jahren hätte ich mir einfach mehr Charakterklassen (zumindest noch min 1 Hau drauf Klasse) und eine deutlich längere Story gewünscht, nicht um der Geschichte willen, einfach des Spielspaßes wegen. Hab jetzt Normal, Alptraum und Hölle durch mit dem Monk und schon kein Bock mehr auf das Game. Es ist kein einzigies Legendary für mich gedroppt, meine Waffen die ich fand sind alle nur oberes Mittelmaß, die Sachen die man Schmiedet und im AH sieht sind deutlich besser. Das versteh ich nicht, früher wars so, dass mich das gerade bei der Stange gehalten hat, auch mal was gutes zu finden. Jetzt kommt man sich irgendwie vor als würde mal Lotto spielen. Klar es besteht die Möglichkeit zu gewinnen aber die Chance ist so unwahrscheinlich, dass mans sich eig sparen kann.
> 
> Außerdem ist der letzte Akt nicht gelungen in meinen Augen. Davon abgesehen, dass er viel zu kurz ist, man hätte einfach viel mehr aus den hohen Himmeln machen können. Alles sieht gleich aus, es ist total öde. Die Monster da hauen einen auch nicht vom Hocker. Alles schon gesehen, nixmehr neues oder besonders schweres.
> 
> Unterm Strich ist mir klar, dass da noch einiges an Content kommen wird bzw muss aber warum nicht ein Teil davon nach so vielen Jahren schon im Game enthalten ist, ist mir schleierhaft.



Das kann ich alles nur unterschreiben... die 91% gehen im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen die 8h Spielzeit haben total in Ordnung. Langfristig sehe ich momentan aber nichts was mich lange an dieses Spiel fesseln wird. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man seinen Charakter selber aufbauen kann oder sich alles automatisch entwickelt und man dann seine skills wechseln kann wie Waffen in einem Ego-Shooter. Wenn D2 noch Action-RPG war, ist D3 meiner Meinung nach nur noch Action. Zu den Perversitäten dieses DPS-Systems gehört auch, dass Hexendoktoren und Zauberinnen mit Armbrüsten und Zweihandschwertern rumrennen weil DPS so gut wie das Einzige ist, was wirklich zählt. D3 wirkt für mich wie als hätten WoW und D2 ein hässliches Baby gezeugt. Wenn Blizzard an Dropraten und Spielmechanik nicht gewaltig zulegt, werden viele Spieler es bald zu Seite packen. Auch aufgrund fehlender Resets sehe ich aktuell keinen Grund jemals nochmal einen neuen Char anzufangen von einer Klasse, die ich schon auf lvl60 habe. Btw erreicht man das Max-Level viel zu schnell.... ich bin bei D2 niemals auch nur in die Nähe von 99 gekommen aber man hatte zumindest immer ein Ziel als nächstes Level vor Augen. Nun ist man nach einer Woche lvl60 und fragt sich wozu man die Monster noch killen soll weil gute items droppen ja auch so oft wie San Marino Weltmeister wird.


----------



## dangee (22. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Exakt so sieht es aus. Bei mir ist die Motivation derzeit im Keller.
> Ich bin gestern auf Alptraum bei Diablo angekommen und bin hoffnungslos underequipped.
> Warum ist das so? Nun, der Loot in den ganzen 4 Akten auf Alptraum war deutlich schlechter (!) als auf Normal. Kein einziger Zwischenboss und keiner der 3 Aktbosse hat Gelb/Unique/Set gedroppt, sondern jeweils nur 1-2 blauen Crap und sonst nix.


 
Also die gelben Gegner / blaue Gegenergruppen droppen bei mir auch ordnetlich gelbe Items die deutlich besser sind als im Normalen Modus; Gesten in der Gruppe innerhalb von 3h 2 legendäre items gefunden. Vllt solltest du mehr items mit magic find anlegen 

Die Aktbosse droppen nur eine feste Anzahl gelber items beim ersten Mal. Dann nie wieder.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Exakt so sieht es aus. Bei mir ist die Motivation derzeit im Keller.
> Ich bin gestern auf Alptraum bei Diablo angekommen und bin hoffnungslos underequipped.
> Warum ist das so? Nun, der Loot in den ganzen 4 Akten auf Alptraum war deutlich schlechter (!) als auf Normal. Kein einziger Zwischenboss und keiner der 3 Aktbosse hat Gelb/Unique/Set gedroppt, sondern jeweils nur 1-2 blauen Crap und sonst nix.




Echt jetzt? 

Meine Motivation sinkt grad gegen Null, dabei hätte ich heute Abend Zeit für nen Stündchen Diablo. Werd ich mich wohl mit Batman:AC 'rumschlagen' müssen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

dangee schrieb:


> Also die gelben Gegner / blaue Gegenergruppen droppen bei mir auch ordnetlich gelbe Items die deutlich besser sind als im Normalen Modus; Gesten in der Gruppe innerhalb von 3h 2 legendäre items gefunden. Vllt solltest du mehr items mit magic find anlegen


Wobei mich ja mal interessieren würde, ob 'magic find' nicht ein Cap hat ... davon ab, dass man mit vollem 'magic find' Equip wohl kein Land sieht, aber 50-70% wären bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich finde die von dir genannten Fehler nicht - was genau meinst du mit Wertungsübersicht?


 Da ist was beim Copy & Paste-Vorgang durcheinander geraten. Nix Schlimmes, hab's geändert.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Mai 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> [...] und fragt sich wozu man die Monster noch killen soll weil gute items droppen ja auch so oft wie San Marino Weltmeister wird.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Mai 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> Also man findet im Coop zu 100% bessere Items... jedes Mal wenn 4 Mann in die Stadt gehen zum verkaufen werden Items wild auf den Boden geschmissen und getauscht.
> 
> Das ist im Singleplayer halt anders, da hat man seinen teils Mistloot und fertig. Beim ersten Kill vonnem Boss bekommt jeder 2 bis 3 gelbe Items... diese über 4 Mann verteilt und alle bekommen was.
> 
> ...


 Ich habe Alptraum im 2er Coop gespielt, Normal alleine. Meine obige Beschreibung zum Loot trifft auf 2 Personen zu.




dangee schrieb:


> Also die gelben Gegner / blaue Gegenergruppen droppen bei mir auch ordnetlich gelbe Items die deutlich besser sind als im Normalen Modus; Gesten in der Gruppe innerhalb von 3h 2 legendäre items gefunden. Vllt solltest du mehr items mit magic find anlegen
> 
> Die Aktbosse droppen nur eine feste Anzahl gelber items beim ersten Mal. Dann nie wieder.


Kein Loot bei Bossen/Zwischenbossen? Das wäre ja ganz großer Käse.
Bei den Champions/Elite und beim restlichen Fußvolk gab es eine Handvoll gelber Items, wovon 1-2 für meine Klasse nützlich waren. Nach dem Durchtauschen des Mitspielerloots bin ich jetzt auf 3 oder 4 von 13 Rüstungsslots adäquat ausgerüstet, der Rest ist Müll.

Magic Find zieh ich bei Diablo-Spielen normal auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe an, um ab da mein finales Equip zu verbessern (war zumindest bei D2 noch so), aber doch nicht auf dem Weg dorthin. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> 
> Meine  Motivation sinkt grad gegen Null, dabei hätte ich heute Abend Zeit für  nen Stündchen Diablo. Werd ich mich wohl mit Batman:AC 'rumschlagen'  müssen.


Das Ganze musst du sogar x2 nehmen, da es bei meinem Coop-Partner genauso aussieht.
Vielleicht habe ich ja irgendeine entscheidene Entwicklung von D2 zu D3 verpasst, aber mein momentaner Stand ist etwas ernüchternd.
Wird von mir erwartet, dass ich mich im AH ausrüste?


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... noch kürzer?


 
Ja, noch kürzer.  Oder ganz weg lassen, wenn die Story doch ach so unwichtig ist. Aber dann hätten sich alle wieder beschwert.


----------



## Mothman (22. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin jetzt kurz vorm dritten Akt Alptraum und spiele alleine. 
Ich habe soviel gelbe Items, dass ich die regelmäßig verkaufen muss, weil die Truhe immer voll ist.


----------



## Drankenstone (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mir anschau, dass Witcher 2 "nur 88%" bekommen hat, finde ich die 91% total überbewertet.

Mir gefällt auch der 4te Akt überhaupt nicht, ich weiß nicht wie man den so hypen kann. Ich finde ihn viel zu kurz und lieblos gestaltet, alles schaut gleich aus.


----------



## dangee (22. Mai 2012)

och jetzt hack bitte nicht auf 3 Prozentpünktchen herum... Sind beides klasse Spiele und das drücken auch die Wertungen aus


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

dangee schrieb:


> och jetzt hack bitte nicht auf 3 Prozentpünktchen herum... Sind beides klasse Spiele und das drücken auch die Wertungen aus


 
zumal solche Nackten Vergleiche von zwei Unterschiedlichen Genres ohne irgendwie den Test mit einzubeziehen auch eher nichtssagend sind
So kann man jetzt auch nicht sagen das Portal 2 das bessere Spiel ist oder überbewertet weil man nur im ganzen Spiel 3 Dinge lootet


----------



## Batze (22. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Kein Loot bei Bossen/Zwischenbossen? Das wäre ja ganz großer Käse.


 
Hat Blizzard extra so gemacht. Damit das Spiel nicht wieder so endet wie bei Diablo 2. Nur noch Baalruns und das war es.

Jetzt bringt es mehr die Raren Mobs, also die Champions zu killen. Die dropen das richtige Zeug und nicht mehr die Endbosse.


----------



## Enisra (22. Mai 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Hat Blizzard extra so gemacht. Damit das Spiel nicht wieder so endet wie bei Diablo 2. Nur noch Baalruns und das war es.
> 
> Jetzt bringt es mehr die Raren Mobs, also die Champions zu killen. Die dropen das richtige Zeug und nicht mehr die Endbosse.


 
nja, ist jetzt dann nur dei Frage wie sich das ausgeht
aber ich glaube das wenn das überhaupt nicht Funktioniert die das auch wieder umstellen können


----------



## Cornholio04 (22. Mai 2012)

Drankenstone schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschau, dass Witcher 2 "nur 88%" bekommen hat, finde ich die 91% total überbewertet.
> 
> Mir gefällt auch der 4te Akt überhaupt nicht, ich weiß nicht wie man den so hypen kann. Ich finde ihn viel zu kurz und lieblos gestaltet, alles schaut gleich aus.


 
Mir hingegen gefällt der 4te Akt sehr gut. Abgesehen davon, dass er tatsächlich relativ kurz ist. Aber schau Dir mal Diablo 2 an, Akt 4 ist auch der absolut kürzeste und ich brauche für den keine Sekunde länger als Akt 4 in Teil 3. Also alles in allem finde ich die Spielzeit absolut in Ordnung. Ich habe für einen ersten Durchgang etwa 22 Stunden gebraucht, was Heute sicher keine normale Spielzeit mehr ist. Und der Wiederspielwert ist hier umglaublich hoch, all die Dungeons, Quests, Achievements und Ereignisse spornen genauso an wie die unterschiedlichen Klassen, deren eigenen Dialoge, die drei Mitstreiter und auch die höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade verbunden mit der Lust auf bessere und hübschere Rüstung. 
Also man findet sicher Kritkipunkte an Diablo 3, aber sicher nicht die Spielzeit!


----------



## hifumi (22. Mai 2012)

Ach so ein Mist. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, dass mich Diablo 3 völlig kalt lässt. Zumindest vorerst. Dann mal eine Weile beim Freund zugeschaut und ein bisschen gespielt und jetzt... will ich's auch. Der einzige Trost sind jetzt die Schreckensmeldungen, dank denen ich mir einreden kann, dass ich eh nicht so viel verpasse.
Wenn ich demnächst in irgendeinem Media Markt oder so am Spiel vorbeikomm weiß ich echt nicht ob ich mich beherrschen kann.


----------



## Zerth (22. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Exakt so sieht es aus. Bei mir ist die Motivation derzeit im Keller.
> Ich bin gestern auf Alptraum bei Diablo angekommen und bin hoffnungslos underequipped.
> Warum ist das so? Nun, der Loot in den ganzen 4 Akten auf Alptraum war deutlich schlechter (!) als auf Normal. Kein einziger Zwischenboss und keiner der 3 Aktbosse hat Gelb/Unique/Set gedroppt, sondern jeweils nur 1-2 blauen Crap und sonst nix.


 Nun ja .. im Auktionhaus ein paar gut gelbe Sachen kaufen? Ausrüstung ist in D3 nun wirklich kein Problem


----------



## Dentagad (22. Mai 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Ach so ein Mist. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen, dass mich Diablo 3 völlig kalt lässt. Zumindest vorerst. Dann mal eine Weile beim Freund zugeschaut und ein bisschen gespielt und jetzt... will ich's auch. Der einzige Trost sind jetzt die Schreckensmeldungen, dank denen ich mir einreden kann, dass ich eh nicht so viel verpasse.
> Wenn ich demnächst in irgendeinem Media Markt oder so am Spiel vorbeikomm weiß ich echt nicht ob ich mich beherrschen kann.


 
Les keine Foren wenn du dir nicht das Spiel vermiesen lassen willst. Gerade bei Blizzard Titel sind die hater ja ganz gross dabei und suchen wie kleine Trolle jeden einzelnen Punkt den man schlecht reden kann (wie bei CoD). Man vergisst dabei aber andere Genrevertreter die nichtmal ansatzweise an die Qualität davon herran reichen. Das war bei SC2 schon so und auch das ist bis heute weiterhin ungeschlagen.

Das Spiel macht ALLES besser was bei Diablo müll war. Selbst das Skillsystem das von GW1 übernommen wurde ist bei weitem besser wenn man es mal verstanden hat. Es gibt die selben wenn nicht sogar bessere Skillmöglichkeiten als in D2. Ob jetzt Dornen-Monk, Evade-Monk, Support- Monk,Castermonk und wie sie sonst noch alle heisen. Es  gibt alles und es funktioniert prächtig.

Bin schon seit geraumer Zeit level 60 und das Spiel erinnert mich immer mehr an Guildwars1. Da war es auch so das man "nur" 20 level hatte aber dann begann das "Endgame". Genau so ist es bei Diablo auch. Level 60 erreicht man flott aber dann mal Inferno meistern das ist wirklich Hart (ohne wie ein bekloppter alles zu überspringen). Freu mich schon auf die Contants die D3 bekommen wird (PvP Modus, mehr instanzen, Guildhouse u.s.w)


----------



## Dentagad (22. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Nun ja .. im Auktionhaus ein paar gut gelbe Sachen kaufen? Ausrüstung ist in D3 nun wirklich kein Problem


 
War es in D2 auch nie. Nur war es da eben total unkomfortabel weil man einen riesen aufwand betreiben musste um seine Items los zu werden. Dazu das beschissene Währungssystem in Diablo2 (Geld war nichts wert... man tauschte mit Items gegen Items-- 10 SoJs gegen XYZ) das in D3 ebenso besser ist.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (22. Mai 2012)

Es geht nicht um Trolle oder Punkte, die man schlecht reden kann. Es geht schlichtweg um die Nennung der Dinge, die gut sind und die die eben schlecht sind. Beides muss erlaubt sein. Und beide muss der Interessierte kennen. Dann entscheidet er sich dafür oder dagegen. Und D 3 kann Leute nicht überzeugen, die bislang mit dem Genre nichts anfangen wussten. Denn es hat "Features", die nun wirklich nur Blizzard braucht - wie z.B. der Onlinezwang. Und letzteres ist mindestens eine Sache, die D 3 SCHLECHTER ALS D 2 macht.


----------



## Zerth (22. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Denn es hat "Features", die nun wirklich nur Blizzard braucht - wie z.B. der Onlinezwang. Und letzteres ist mindestens eine Sache, die D 3 SCHLECHTER ALS D 2 macht.


 Das ist aber letztendlich für den Spielspass nicht entscheident - solange es keine Serverprobleme gibt.


----------



## Medith (22. Mai 2012)

Sry aber kann mir mal einer sagen wie viel ihr spielt, oder was ihr spielt? Hier sprechen Leute davon das sie jeden schwierigkeitsgrad durchhaben. Ich spiele das bisher eine Woche auf normal und bin im 3. Akt. will das mit einem Kumpel Alptraum anfangen sobald ich fertig bin. Wie viel Spielt ihr das ihr das schon alles durch habt? Kein Wunder das Leute da die Lust dran verlieren.... Auch beim Loot wundere ich mich auch, klar Legendary hab ich noch keins, erwarte ich auf normal auch nicht aber mein set ist komplett gelb und erlich gesagt bekommt man extrem viel blau und gelben Loot. Muss ständig zurück zum Lager um das Zeug loszuwerden. Gut , ich habe Diablo 1 + 2 nicht gespielt. Das Spielprinzip kenn ich eben nur von anderen Titeln wie Sacred oder Titan Quest (Baldursgate , Neverwinter ist ja nicht wirklich hack and slay)
Ich denke das hier viele Leute sind die die 91% Wertung nicht mögen weil sie Diablo 1 und 2 gespielt hatten und einfach ein paar Dinge vermissen, oder nicht mögen die sich geändert haben. Aber mal erlich das letzte Diablo ist was? 10 Jahre her? Glaubt ihr etwa alles bleibt gleich? Welches Spiel macht das schon? Hat Age of Empires sein altes Prinzip beibehalten? Rise of Nations? Oder ein Dutzend andere Spiele mit Nachfolgern? Versucht das Spiel mal als Einzelstück zu sehen. Was Diablo 3 hier bietet hat seine 91% bei weitem verdient! Das Spiel ist extrem unterhalstam, es bringt einen Wiederspielwert mit sich, es ist läuft (auser beim login bei manchen) vollkommen stabil, flüssig, die Athmosphäre ist stimmig, das Gamekonzept stabil und balanciert. Erlich nenn mir ein anderes modernes Spiel das all diese Vorrausetzungen erfüllt? Wird schwer? Ich hab auch kritikpunkte, ich würde auch gerne mehr klassen haben... aber es gibt auch noch andere Sachen die ich "gerne haben" würde. Aber was das Spiel bietet. Hat aus heutiger Sicht schlicht seine Wertung verdient.


----------



## Kratos333 (23. Mai 2012)

Drankenstone schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir anschau, dass Witcher 2 "nur 88%" bekommen hat, finde ich die 91% total überbewertet.
> 
> Mir gefällt auch der 4te Akt überhaupt nicht, ich weiß nicht wie man den so hypen kann. Ich finde ihn viel zu kurz und lieblos gestaltet, alles schaut gleich aus.


 

Die Geschichte wird in Diablo3 viel glaubwürdiger und besser erzählt als in Diablo2. Der Akt4 ist zwar kurz aber das juckt ja auch nicht weil da ein Boss nach dem anderen kommt. Soetwas hab ich in Diablo1+2 schon immer bemängelt das die Welt sich viel zu statisch und die Geschichte lieblos erzählt wird. Dafür hatte es eben die Koop Variante und keiner hatte was dagegen gesagt. Diablo 1 war nur aufgrund des Koops so beliebt (Gamestar oder PCgames wertung: 82 oder 83% ..: Diablo2 hatte 89% wenn ich mich nicht täusche). 

Derjenige der Diablo solo spielt der verpasst ungefähr 3/4 des Spieles. Diablo war schon immer im Koop ein tolles Spiel. Durch das Closed B-net in D2 wurde aber aus einem tollen Spiel eine langzeitgranate. Nur haben in D2 viele viele  Features gefehlt die das Spiel wirklich als MMO auszeichneten... beispiel: Ein Auktions Haus oder ein PvP System (das ja alles  so nach und nach implentiert wird)
Wer Diablo 2 spielte der weis wie man Traden musste. Grausig. Damit kommt man heutzutage mit sicherheit nicht mehr weit. Itemhandel per Echtgeld war in D2 eh normal. Ebay war randvoll damit und mein Bruder hat sich ein paar Groschen dazu verdient vor zig Jahren. Somit nicht verwunderlich


Und warum du überhaubt Witcher ein reines SoloRPG mit einem MMO vergleichst kommt mir eh nicht in den Sinn. Skyrim vs Witcher das passt eher ja


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Und warum du überhaubt Witcher ein reines SoloRPG mit einem MMO vergleichst kommt mir eh nicht in den Sinn. Skyrim vs Witcher das passt eher ja


... wie kommt man eigentlich auf die Idee Diablo 3 ein MMO zu nennen? 

Selbst mit einer vollen vierer Gruppe ist Diablo 3 *kein* MMO. Das erste M steht für Massively, nur weil du auf ein globales AH zugreifen kannst, wird aus Diablo 3 noch lange kein MMO. 

Hab gestern Akt I auf Alptraum beendet. Ich persönlich finds irgendwie merkwürdig, wenn von 'wichtigen' Questmobs nur blaue, sehr selten auch gelbe Gegenstände droppen und bei anderen, zufälligen, Gegnern dann das ggf. gute Zeug.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die Händler sind wichtiger als ich erwartet hatte. Kumpel hat mich gestern darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die das eine oder andere wirklich sehr gute Item verkaufen.

Ich hab für Diablo 3 auf Normal ca. 14h gebraucht, am Ende hatte mein Mönch ca. 260 DPS. Ende Akt I Alptraum hab ich jetzt, dank Händler + Lootglück vom Kumpel ( er rennt mit knapp 70% 'magic find' rum und hat innerhalb von 15 Minuten ~7 gelbe Items gefunden ) hab ich jetzt ~570DPS, zum Ende hin waren die Gegner, egal welche, dann doch wieder so einfach wie in Normal.

Mal schauen was mich bzw. uns noch so erwartet ... 

Übrigens, fällt mir grad noch so ein: dachte die Dungeons und Co. werden wieder per Zufall erstellt? 
Der komplette Akt I, mit allen Dungeons, war absolut identisch wie beim ersten mal durchspielen?!


----------



## Worrel (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ...Übrigens, fällt mir grad noch so ein: dachte die Dungeons und Co. werden wieder per Zufall erstellt?
> Der komplette Akt I, mit allen Dungeons, war absolut identisch wie beim ersten mal durchspielen?!


 Also bei mir sind da Unterschiede festzustellen ... 
Gewisse Dinge sind natürlich immer gleich (zB die Tristrams, die Halle mit den 4 Pfeilern, die Skelette spawnen, der Raum in dem der Templer zu einem stößt, ...), aber ein Großteil der Gegenden ist immer wieder anders zusammengesetzt.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

Merkwürdig ... bei mir sind wirklich *alle* Gebiete und Dungeons im ersten Akt I identisch geblieben. 

Mal schauen, ob Akt II abwechslungsreicher wird.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Übrigens, fällt mir grad noch so ein: dachte die Dungeons und Co. werden wieder per Zufall erstellt?
> Der komplette Akt I, mit allen Dungeons, war absolut identisch wie beim ersten mal durchspielen?!



O_o Das würde mich wundern. habe schon ein paar Vergleichsvideos gesehen, in denen gezeigt wird, wie der selbe Abschnitt jedes mal zufällig generiert wird und sich völlig verändert. 

OT: Lohnt es sich das Lösungsbuch zu kaufen? Ich schmökere ja immer ganz gerne in sowas rum, in der Regel schöner als ein guide im I-net...


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> O_o Das würde mich wundern. habe schon ein paar Vergleichsvideos gesehen, in denen gezeigt wird, wie der selbe Abschnitt jedes mal zufällig generiert wird und sich völlig verändert.


Bei mir nicht ... jedenfalls im ersten Akt Alptraum. 



> OT: Lohnt es sich das Lösungsbuch zu kaufen? Ich schmökere ja immer ganz gerne in sowas rum, in der Regel schöner als ein guide im I-net...


Ich hatte das mal im Saturn in der Hand, es ist groß, es ist schwer ... aber das wars meiner Meinung nach. Komplizierte Techniken und/oder Rätsel sucht man vergebens, die Sprüche erklären sich eigentlich von selbst, spätestens jedoch beim Spielen.

Das einzige, wo soetwas Sinn machen würde, sind halt die Builds von der Charakteren, allerdings brauch man nur einmal das offizielle Forum ansurfen und findet gleich Threads mit Vorschlägen und Diskussionen.

Wobei ich kein Fan von vorgefertigten Builds bin. Ich les gerne Kommentare, Ansichten und Beurteilungen zu div. Sprüchen, aber bislang hab ich mir immer meine eigenen Builds zusammen gebaut, wobei die bei WoW dann wiederum den vorgeschlagenen entsprachen.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Nun ja .. im Auktionhaus ein paar gut gelbe Sachen kaufen? Ausrüstung ist in D3 nun wirklich kein Problem


 Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor mich im AH auszurüsten, da damit das zentrale Element des Spiels, die Itemjagd, für mich ad absurdum geführt wird. Aber so wie es aussieht, führt da kein Weg dran vorbei.


----------



## Angeldust (23. Mai 2012)

Es gibt in allen Leveln ein paar fixe Stellen die immer gleich sind, allerdings ist der Weg zu den Stellen immer ein anderer.

Die Hallen der Agonie mit den großen Hackmessern machen das deutlich, oder auch der Zugang nach Jondar in Akt 1.

Die Level ändern sich immer aber die questrelevanten Gebiete bleiben gleich, der Weg dahin ändert sich nur.

Wer das dann als alles immer gleich tituliert... hm naja... der sollte mehr als einmal hingucken.


----------



## and1d (23. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> O_o Das würde mich wundern. habe schon ein paar Vergleichsvideos gesehen, in denen gezeigt wird, wie der selbe Abschnitt jedes mal zufällig generiert wird und sich völlig verändert.
> 
> OT: Lohnt es sich das Lösungsbuch zu kaufen? Ich schmökere ja immer ganz gerne in sowas rum, in der Regel schöner als ein guide im I-net...


 
das würde mich mal interessieren kanst die videos mal posten?


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor mich im AH auszurüsten, da damit das zentrale Element des Spiels, die Itemjagd, für mich ad absurdum geführt wird. Aber so wie es aussieht, führt da kein Weg dran vorbei.


 Das sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Allerdings ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad wohl darauf ausgelegt, das man diese Funktion ab Albtraum entsprechend nutzt.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

Angeldust schrieb:


> [...]
> Wer das dann als alles immer gleich tituliert... hm naja... der sollte mehr als einmal hingucken.




Stimmt, ich imitiere Stevie Wonder vorm PC.  

Ich hatte gestern so einige 'Deja vu'-Erlebnisse, das hat nichts mit richtig hinschauen zu tun, sondern es fällt mir halt negativ auf. 
Versteh jetzt nicht, wo hier dein bzw. mein Problem liegt? 

Sind wir ehrlich, Laufwege und Co. sind doch schnell vergessen, bestimmte Dinge sind aber einprägsam und wenn diese immer und immer wieder gleich sind, dann stört mich das. Vorallem wenn ich daran denke nach Alptraum die Gebiete nochmal und nochmal zu erkunden.  

Allerdings, eine Frage hab ich ... ich bin jetzt Anfang Akt II, gibts ne Möglichkeit nochmal in Akt I zu Reisen? Will mir den Hirtenstab bauen, und das Bein von Leoric hab ich wohl übersehen.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Das sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Allerdings ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad wohl darauf ausgelegt, das man diese Funktion ab Albtraum entsprechend nutzt.


... ich betone nochmal: die Händler sind auch nicht zu verachten. 

Ich bin mit ~260 DPS im Akt I von Alptraum gestartet, Ende Akt I hatte ich dann knapp 600 DPS. Lootglück vom Kumpel, gelbe 1H Waffe sowie ein paar Edelsteine ( +bis zu 20 Schaden ) und ~vier Items beim Händler, Ringe mit +Geschick und vorallem +Angriffsgeschwindigkeit ( +11% * 2 ) ... das war ein massiver Boost.

Haben die Mobs zur Hälfte vom Akt I Alptraum relativ lange durchgehalten, sind die zum Ende hin, mit besagtem Equip, genauso leicht gefallen wie die Gegner im Normalen Modus, ggf. sogar ein Tick schneller.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Mai 2012)

and1d schrieb:


> das würde mich mal interessieren kanst die videos mal posten?



Ich glaube es war im  gamestarreview, kann aber nur dringend davon abraten es zu gucken, es spoilert in den ersten 30 Sekunden schon den 4. Akt und in den darauffolgenden Minuten den Rest ^^


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich betone nochmal: die Händler sind auch nicht zu verachten.


 Das stimmt, aber beim Händler zahle ich meistens das 5fache vom AH-Preis 

Edit: Im Menu kann man unter "Quests" den Akt beliebig auswählen


----------



## Rabowke (23. Mai 2012)

Also die Items haben, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, zwischen 3-5k Gold gekostet.
Das ist doch nichts?! 

Man schwimmt doch ab Alptraum quasi im Gold, die Mobs verlieren gerne mal 100-300 Gold, natürlich auch sehr viel weniger. Ich weiß garnicht wohin mit meinem Gold. Vorallem dauert die Ausbildung der Berufe ja länger, nicht weil es so teuer ist ( was es ist ), sondern weil man ja 5 Blätter benötigt, um überhaupt trainieren zu dürfen. 

Außerdem drück ich im AH keinen Gold in die Hand ... niemals!


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. Mai 2012)

hm....macht sich eigentlich noch wer Gedanken über die Langzeitmotivation? Wo lag der maximallevel bei Diablo 2? 100? Hab den nie erreicht, ab Lvl 60 zog es sich verdammt langsam hin, und hier is mit 60 bereits feierabend. Wenn die absoluten Nerds das in 2 Tagen bereits schaffen können, wie soll das Spiel dann jahrelang motivieren, wie der Vorgänger? Den Profis dürfte jetzt bereits langweilig werden, noch bevor das Echtgeldauktionshaus überhaupt am Start ist. Klar, man kann noch looten und Zeugs sammeln, aber wieso kein höheres maximallevel Blizzard?


----------



## AshLambert (23. Mai 2012)

91%, ist das euer Ernst? Irgendwie scheint ihr ein anderes Spiel gespielt zu haben als ich.^^
Kommt erstmal nach Inferno @ PCG, dann fallen euch die zahlreichen Schwächen dieses Games eventuell auch mal auf, vor allem was die Langzeitmotivation angeht.

Es fühlt sich so an, als ob man alles weg-designt hat, was in D2 Spaß machte. Runenwörter? Hell-fähige Skillvielfalt? Bossruns? Jagd aufs Max-level? Traden? 
->Nada.

Ich schreib dazu sicher später noch was, andererseits tendieren solche Diskussionen immer in Flames abzudriften...naja, mal schauen. ;p


----------



## HMCpretender (23. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hm....macht sich eigentlich noch wer Gedanken über die Langzeitmotivation? Wo lag der maximallevel bei Diablo 2? 100? Hab den nie erreicht, ab Lvl 60 zog es sich verdammt langsam hin, und hier is mit 60 bereits feierabend. Wenn die absoluten Nerds das in 2 Tagen bereits schaffen können, wie soll das Spiel dann jahrelang motivieren, wie der Vorgänger?


 
In D2 kam die Langzeitmotivation ja auch nicht durch den maximallevel. Auf 60 hatte man ja bereits alle relevanten Fähigkeiten gemaxt und das Spiel 2 mal durch (normal und Alptraum), von daher kaum einen Grund den Charakter noch weiter zu spielen. Es gab aber eben viele Klassen und Skillmöglichkeiten, so dass man immer noch mal was neues ausprobieren konnte.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> aber wieso kein höheres maximallevel Blizzard?


 

Weil DLC


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> In D2 kam die Langzeitmotivation ja auch nicht durch den maximallevel. Auf 60 hatte man ja bereits alle relevanten Fähigkeiten gemaxt und das Spiel 2 mal durch (normal und Alptraum), von daher kaum einen Grund den Charakter noch weiter zu spielen. Es gab aber eben viele Klassen und Skillmöglichkeiten, so dass man immer noch mal was neues ausprobieren konnte.


 Das sehe ich ähnlich. Da man mit L60 alle Fähigkeiten ausgebaut hat, machen zusätzliche Stufen in D3 nicht viel Sinn. Es geht im "Endgame" eher um Achievments (wem das Spass macht) und Optimierung der Ausrüstung. Scheinbar gibts ja auf Inferno eine Art "Tier 1 setrüstung" zu farmen, Tier 2, 3 etc werden sicher folgen. 

Anyway, 

http://media.mmo-champion.com/images/news/2010/november/blizzardslate.jpg


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ähnlich. Da man mit L60 alle Fähigkeiten ausgebaut hat, machen zusätzliche Stufen in D3 nicht viel Sinn. Es geht im "Endgame" eher um Achievments (wem das Spass macht) und Optimierung der Ausrüstung. Scheinbar gibts ja auf Inferno eine Art "Tier 1 setrüstung" zu farmen, Tier 2, 3 etc werden sicher folgen.



Tier 1? 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Rüstung großen Verteidigungswert hat. 
http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/2/23286/1326782-cowboy2_super.jpg


----------



## Mothman (23. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Rüstung großen Verteidigungswert hat.
> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/2/23286/1326782-cowboy2_super.jpg


Aber der Bart.


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Tier 1?
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Rüstung großen Verteidigungswert hat.
> http://media.giantbomb.com/uploads/2/23286/1326782-cowboy2_super.jpg


 Das ist ein Fake der Mönch kann keine Fernkampfwaffe tragen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (23. Mai 2012)

Und es gibt einen neuen Rüstungsslot: Sonnenbrille


----------



## BORG2000 (23. Mai 2012)

Spielspass wertung 91% ?? Das kann nur ein schlechter scherz sein! Also wirdlich in letzter zeit werden eire wertungen immer witzloser. Die wertung der leser trift mal viel eher zu!

Mfg nd viel spass noch mit Diablo 3


----------



## Enisra (23. Mai 2012)

BORG2000 schrieb:


> Spielspass wertung 91% ?? Das kann nur ein schlechter scherz sein! Also wirdlich in letzter zeit werden eire wertungen immer witzloser. Die wertung der leser trift mal viel eher zu!
> 
> Mfg nd viel spass noch mit Diablo 3


 
naja, da das anscheinend nicht Begründen kannst warum, werden die Leute das wohl ziemlich haben, vorallem wenn man auch noch auf die Frust und Flamewertungen hinweisen muss


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Mai 2012)

BORG2000 schrieb:


> Spielspass wertung 91% ?? Das kann nur ein schlechter scherz sein! Also wirdlich in letzter zeit werden eire wertungen immer witzloser. Die wertung der leser trift mal viel eher zu!
> 
> Mfg nd viel spass noch mit Diablo 3


 
Danke, werde ich haben. Auch dein Flamepost und Wertungen die aus Frust durch abgeschmierte Server entstanden sind werden meinen Spaß nicht mindern


----------



## Mothman (23. Mai 2012)

Also für mich ist die Wertung von 91% (bis jetzt) eindeutig vertretbar. 
In dem Spiel steckt schon einiges an Spaß drin. 
Man muss halt darauf klarkommen, dass man das Spiel im Prinzip "nicht durchgespielt" hat, wenn man einmal durch ist. Sondern, dass es dann erst richtig losgeht. Das ist mMn wirklich so. 

Für jemanden, der ein komplexes RPG mit toller Story und vielen verschiedenen Landschaften spielen will, für den ist das eher nichts.
Es geht halt wirklich hauptsächlich um das Sammeln von Items und das Optimieren des eigenen Chars. 

Das Spiel bietet außerdem noch so viele kleine Details (ob nun grafisch oder akustisch), die einen immer wieder schmunzeln lassen.

Also ich persönlich möchte mich auf keine "Wertung" in Punkten festlegen, finde die 91% aber völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## nik2063 (23. Mai 2012)

Die 91% sind okay verglichen mit den 8-Stunden-Shootern etc. aber eine Ablösung für D2 ist dieses Spiel sicherlich nicht. Die Komplexität und Langlebigkeit erreicht D3 in keinster Weise. Ganz zu schweigen von nicht genannten Unterschieden wie DEUTLICH weniger zufallsgenerierte Levels und ein quasi non-existentes Balancing der Items im late game. Die Unique Items sind lächerlich schwach, Runenwörter gibt es nicht mehr - eigentlich ist das ganze Item-System kompletter Mist und viel zu simpel. Jeder guckt bei Waffen nur auf DPS und evtl. Leech, alle anderen Items sollen nur das primary attribute und vitality stärken. Die endlosen Builds eines D2 wird D3 niemals erreichen. Auch weil es ja keine "Builds" mehr gibt denn jeder Character kann ja alles was jeder andere seiner Klasse auch kann. Dieses Spiel gibt mir wirklich zu denken... anspruchsvolle Spiele haben wohl wirklich endgültig ausgedient. Hauptsache es macht bum bum auf dem Bildschirm. Das "RPG" in "Action-RPG" der Diablo-Spiele kann man hier getrost streichen.

Edit: Hier noch ein Link, der im Prinzip die Schwächen dieses Spiels gnadenlos aufzeigt:

http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5271599947

Die Wertung von PCG kann also nur für den Casual Gamer gelten. Spieler die einen würdigen Nachfolger für D2 suchten, werden leider maßlos enttäuscht. Die krassen Design-Fehler fallen halt erst nach vielen Spielstunden auf und bis dahin können die Redaktionen der Spielezeitschriften halt auch nicht testen. Vielleicht hätte man die finale Wertung noch etwas verschieben sollen wie bei einem MMO... Ich bin aktuell lvl60 mit einer Zauberin und meine Motivation ist schon relativ weit unten noch weiter zu spielen. D2 war hier um Lichtjahre motivierender... aber das kommt dabei heraus wenn die ursprünglichen Entwickler der Diablo-Serie nicht mehr dabei sind und sich WoWler damit befassen.


----------



## tekkanina (23. Mai 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Die 91% sind okay verglichen mit den 8-Stunden-Shootern etc. aber eine Ablösung für D2 ist dieses Spiel sicherlich nicht. Die Komplexität und Langlebigkeit erreicht D3 in keinster Weise.



Die Leute sollen WoW weiterzahlen


----------



## Mothman (23. Mai 2012)

Scheinbar haben die Server gerade mal wieder die Biege gemacht ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (23. Mai 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Die 91% sind okay verglichen mit den 8-Stunden-Shootern etc. aber eine Ablösung für D2 ist dieses Spiel sicherlich nicht. Die Komplexität und Langlebigkeit erreicht D3 in keinster Weise.


Ob das Spiel D2 würdig nachfolgt und ob die Langzeitmotivation dem Game wirklich abgeht lässt sich meiner Meinung nach jetzt noch gar nicht sagen. Das Spiel ist grad mal ne Woche draußen  Da jetzt schon davon zu reden, dass dieses Spiel in ein paar Monaten nicht mehr motiviert halte ich doch für arge Kaffeesatzleserei. Kann sein, dass du da recht hast - aber das muss sich erst noch rausstellen. Komplex und Diablo passt irgendwie nicht so recht zusammen ^^ Moster totklicken und zeug sammeln war auch in d2 nicht komplex. Und schon gleich gar nicht ne Woche nach Release. Auch da muss sich das erst weisen. 



> Ganz zu schweigen von nicht genannten Unterschieden wie DEUTLICH weniger zufallsgenerierte Levels und ein quasi non-existentes Balancing der Items im late game. Die Unique Items sind lächerlich schwach, Runenwörter gibt es nicht mehr - eigentlich ist das ganze Item-System kompletter Mist und viel zu simpel. Jeder guckt bei Waffen nur auf DPS und evtl. Leech, alle anderen Items sollen nur das primary attribute und vitality stärken. Die endlosen Builds eines D2 wird D3 niemals erreichen.


Mit den Zufallsgenerierten Leveln ist Geschmackssache, mich stört das z.B. gar nicht. Die Vielfalt der Items ist allerdings tatsächlich gering. Das Runenwörter usw. weggefallen sind ist tatsächlich schade. Was ich da am meisten bemängel ist, dass es für die meisten klassen wirklich völlig egal ist welche waffe sie tragen. Ich kann mit meinem Monk auch mit Kriegshammer und Axt im Dualwield rumrennen. Die speziellen Monkwaffen bringen mir nur selten einen Vorteil - und wenn dann höchstens n bissle spirit regeneration. Da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen.
Wie "stark" oder "schwach" die im Endeffekt - k.A.. Aber ganz ehrlich, braucht es denn die IMBA Items, die jedes Balancing völlig durcheinanderwirbeln? 



> Auch weil es ja keine "Builds" mehr gibt denn jeder Character kann ja alles was jeder andere seiner Klasse auch kann. Dieses Spiel gibt mir wirklich zu denken... anspruchsvolle Spiele haben wohl wirklich endgültig ausgedient. Hauptsache es macht bum bum auf dem Bildschirm. Das "RPG" in "Action-RPG" der Diablo-Spiele kann man hier getrost streichen.


Seit wann war Diablo denn vom Prinzip her Anspruchsvoll. Hier ging es schon immer um Krachbumm und möglichst actionlastige Kämpfe. Rollenspiel war und ist da immer nur rudimentär vorhanden gewesen. 
Die Klasen spielen sich durchaus ziemlich unterschiedlich. Ich brauch bei jeder Klasse wieder ne andere Taktik, die dann je nach Skillung auch noch ziemlich variieren kann. Das einzige was da wirklich flöten geht ist, dass ich mich komplett festlegen muss und ich bei nem Fehler eventuell nen total verskilltes Ding dastehen hab wo ich schon in nightmare 2. Akt nicht mehr weiterkomm. Das ist für mich ehrlich gesagt kein Rückschritt. 




> Die Wertung von PCG kann also nur für den Casual Gamer gelten. Spieler die einen würdigen Nachfolger für D2 suchten, werden leider maßlos enttäuscht. Die krassen Design-Fehler fallen halt erst nach vielen Spielstunden auf und bis dahin können die Redaktionen der Spielezeitschriften halt auch nicht testen. Vielleicht hätte man die finale Wertung noch etwas verschieben sollen wie bei einem MMO... Ich bin aktuell lvl60 mit einer Zauberin und meine Motivation ist schon relativ weit unten noch weiter zu spielen. D2 war hier um Lichtjahre motivierender... aber das kommt dabei heraus wenn die ursprünglichen Entwickler der Diablo-Serie nicht mehr dabei sind und sich WoWler damit befassen.


Ich höre da vor allem mal enttäuschte Erwartungshaltung bei dir heraus. Wenn ich deinen gesamten Post richtig interpretiere hast du im Prinzip ein Diablo 2 mit neuer Story und besserer Technik erwartet und erhofft. Das ist legitim, aber so erwartungsgemäß natürlich nicht eingetreten. Ich hab D2 auch einige Jahre lang gespielt und hatte da große Freude dran. Aber irgendwann hab ichs dann weggelegt. und jetzt, nach ein paar Jahren macht D3 doch sehr viel Spaß. Ich finde vieles wieder, was ich an den alten Spielen gemocht habe - manches stört ein wenig, wiederum anderes ist wirklich verbessert worden. Ob die Wertung jetzt gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht ist eine doofe Diskussion die bei wirklich JEDEM großen Release wieder aufs neue aufbranded. Wertungen bei denen am Ende eine Punktzahl steht halte ich für ausgemachten Unfug. ^^ Deswegen sag ichs mal so:
Wenigstens für die 10-15h die ich das Spiel jetzt gespielt habe hatte ich großen Spaß, hab auch Motivation da dran weiter zu machen. Wenn die irgendwann nachlässt habe ich bestimmt einiges an Zeit in das Spiel reingesetzt und hab mich gut unterhalten gefühlt. Wenn Blizzard jetzt noch nen bissle an diversen Stellen nachbessert wirds noch besser. Ob es auch so einen Kultstatus wie Teil 2 erreichen wird, sieht man erst in nem Jahr - wenn der Hype dann mal rum ist.


----------



## Zerth (23. Mai 2012)

tekkanina schrieb:


> Die Leute sollen WoW weiterzahlen


 So ist es  Blizzard wird sich kaum selbst Konkurrenz machen. D3 ist eher als schneller Spass nebenbei ausgelegt.


----------



## doomkeeper (23. Mai 2012)

91% für nen Hack n Slay.

Mit ultraschlechten Start
Onlinezwang für Singleplayer.
Trotzdem Vollpreis.

Satte 91% für ein Spiel welches 4 Jahre zu spät auf den Markt kommt.

Oh je...

Ich bleib nachwievor dabei.
Wäre es ein neuer Entwickler gewesen,
wären sie mit einer ende 70er-Wertung

zurück ins Studio geschickt worden mit dem Satz
"Nicht schlecht, geht aber viel besser"

Aber es ist ja Blizzard. ja ne...

das Spiel wurde ja angeblich Drölf Jahre entwickelt also
darf man keine realistische Wertung abgeben. ja ne.

Hier wird exzessiv die große Fangemeinde dafür genutzt einen
Onlinezwang marktreif zu machen.

Ich hab eigentlich gedacht es wird das ganze Produkt bewertet
und nicht nur gewisse Aspekte.
Aber ja ne..
Eine ehrliche Meinung zu einem Produkt wäre auch schlecht
fürs Image bzw. man will ja nicht gegen den Strom schwimmen.

Ach du Schande...

Normalerweise stehe ich nicht oft auf Schadenfreude und fühle
mit meinen "Hobbyanhängern" gerne mal mit,
aber bei Diablo 3 sollen so viele Leute wie möglich auf die Schnauze fliegen.
Verdient habens alle die so etwas von Blizzard akzeptieren, während Ubisoft
in der Luft zerrissen wurde.

Am Besten noch diejenigen die wirklich meinen sowas sei wegen Cheatern ausgedacht.
Und am liebsten noch diejenigen die diese Entwicklung als "gut" empfinden.

Meine Schadenfreude wird groß sein.
Konsumverhalten Level: Zombie.

Mfg


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Konsumverhalten Level: Zombie.


Naja, Zombie, weil man so einen Spaß am Spiel hat, dass man auch ein paar Hürden nimmt?
Früher (ganz früher) musste man teilweise noch weitaus größere Anstrengungen unternehmen, um ein Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen und trotzdem hat man es gemacht (autoexec.bat & config.sys  ). Und wenn ein Spiel Bugs hatte..naja wir kennen das.

Besonders verwöhnt wurden wir Spieler nie. Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, was er alles mitmacht, um spielen zu können.
Meine Frustgrenze ist da, auch dank der Erfahrung in der Vergangenheit, ziemlich hoch.

EDIT:
Und zum Thema "technische Probleme" kann ich nur immer wieder schreiben:
Ich persönlich hatte wirklich kaum Probleme. 2 Abstürze und ca. eine Sunde verspäteter Start. Das geht für mich echt in Ordnung. Da ist mir so manches Singleplayer-Spiel häufiger abgerauscht.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, Zombie, weil man so einen Spaß am Spiel hat, dass man auch ein paar Hürden nimmt?
> Früher (ganz früher) musste man teilweise noch weitaus größere Anstrengungen unternehmen, um ein Spiel zum Laufen zu bringen und trotzdem hat man es gemacht (autoexec.bat & config.sys  ). Und wenn ein Spiel Bugs hatte..naja wir kennen das.
> 
> Besonders verwöhnt wurden wir Spieler nie. Muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden, was er alles mitmacht, um spielen zu können.
> ...


 
Tut mir leid aber das hat mit Hürden nix mehr zu tun.

Allein schon aus Frust vieler Fans / Hater, wird BattleNet sein blaues Wunder erleben.
Und 3 mal darfst du raten wer das ausbaden wird.

Richtig. Leute die dafür haufen Kohle hingeblättert haben.

Hier bekommt man ja eigentlich rein gar nix fürs Geld.
Physisch gesehen.
Im Prinzip ladet man sich das Spiel runter weil man weder auf dem PC noch
auf der Hand etwas spielbares hat.

Das geht eindeutig unter die Gürtellinie.
Wer was anderes behauptet, denkt dass Blizzard immer noch
die alten sind.

Wie gesagt. Wäre es ein anderes Studio mit einem
anderen Titel gewesen, wären sie im Durschnitt untergegangen
und eine Always-On-Pflicht wäre hart bestraft worden.

Aber weil es ein bekannter Entwickler ist, wird sehr gern drüber
hinweggesehen und stattdessen eine fette Wertung gezückt
damit Diablo 3 seinem Hype irgendwie gerecht wird.

Mir persönlich ist die Wertung eigentlich egal.
Wobei es mich interessieren würd, welche
Wertung ihr Auktionshaus bekommt.

Da gibts ja Diablo nebenbei dazu.

Ich spuck schonmal in die Hände und warte die ersten großen
Hackerangriffe ab.
Spätesten wenn ihr selbst dann betroffen seid,, werdet ihr sehen
dass ihr eigentlich für etwas bezahlt habt was gar nicht existiert.

Nämlich abrufbare Spielinhalte.
Die bekommt man nur wenn Blizzard es erlaubt.

Und kommt mir jetz blos nicht damit dass Diablo 3
ein Multiplayerspiel ist, denn das ist es nicht.

Es ist ein Singleplayerspiel mit einem Multiplayerpart + paar "Features"

Blizzard´s kundenfreundlicher Umgang ist für mich seit Diablo 3 Geschichte.


----------



## nik2063 (24. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ob das Spiel D2 würdig nachfolgt und ob die Langzeitmotivation dem Game wirklich abgeht lässt sich meiner Meinung nach jetzt noch gar nicht sagen. Das Spiel ist grad mal ne Woche draußen  Da jetzt schon davon zu reden, dass dieses Spiel in ein paar Monaten nicht mehr motiviert halte ich doch für arge Kaffeesatzleserei. Kann sein, dass du da recht hast - aber das muss sich erst noch rausstellen. Komplex und Diablo passt irgendwie nicht so recht zusammen ^^ Moster totklicken und zeug sammeln war auch in d2 nicht komplex. Und schon gleich gar nicht ne Woche nach Release. Auch da muss sich das erst weisen.


 
Das traurige ist ja gerade, dass man jetzt schon etwas über die Langlebigkeit sagen kann! Man ist nach ein paar Tagen Level60, bei D2 war mein höchstes Level glaube mal 91 gewesen. So hatte man zumindest immer noch ein nächstes Ziel vor Augen auch wenn es ewig dauerte bis zum Level Up. Dazu gabs dann Runen mit ultraseltenen Dropraten, Übertristram und Fackeln, das Finden von Superuniques... davon ist nichts mehr vorhanden. Und klar war Diablo ein Totklick-Spiel aber die Charaktererstellung hatte eine unglaubliche Tiefe und bot verdammt viele Möglichkeiten der Kombination von Items und Skills. Diablo3 reduziert hier einfach zu viel stark. Es gibt auch deutlich weniger Affixe, sowohl bei Items als auch bei den Boss-Monstern. Wobei das Itembalancing wirklich das schlimmste ist... wenn handelsübliche blaue items besser sind als die Uniques dann fragt man sich was daran "legendär" sein soll an diesen Gegenständen. 



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Mit den Zufallsgenerierten Leveln ist Geschmackssache, mich stört das z.B. gar nicht. Die Vielfalt der Items ist allerdings tatsächlich gering. Das Runenwörter usw. weggefallen sind ist tatsächlich schade. Was ich da am meisten bemängel ist, dass es für die meisten klassen wirklich völlig egal ist welche waffe sie tragen. Ich kann mit meinem Monk auch mit Kriegshammer und Axt im Dualwield rumrennen. Die speziellen Monkwaffen bringen mir nur selten einen Vorteil - und wenn dann höchstens n bissle spirit regeneration. Da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen.
> Wie "stark" oder "schwach" die im Endeffekt - k.A.. Aber ganz ehrlich, braucht es denn die IMBA Items, die jedes Balancing völlig durcheinanderwirbeln?



Ja so Perversitäten wie mit Zweihandschwert rumrennende Zauberinnen und Hexendoktoren sind ein grober Unfug, den ich in der Form noch in keinem möchtegern-RPG jemals gesehen habe. Es gab auch bei D2 diverse Nahkampfwaffen für Zauberer aber die hatten dann halt auch spezielle Vorteile. Nun rennen Zauberer-Charaktere wirklich mit Barbaren-Waffen rum, weil ein Schwert komischerweise den Schaden von Zaubersprüchen beeinflusst - ganz ehrlich wie kann man sich so einen Unfug ausdenken??? Am besten ist ja der Mönch, der mit seinen Fäusten zuschlägt aber der Schaden von seiner Waffe auf dem Rücken kommt - klar! Statt man die Animationen zumindest so verändet, dass er die Waffe beim Schlag noch irgendwie mitschwingt - aber nein.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Seit wann war Diablo denn vom Prinzip her Anspruchsvoll. Hier ging es schon immer um Krachbumm und möglichst actionlastige Kämpfe. Rollenspiel war und ist da immer nur rudimentär vorhanden gewesen.
> Die Klasen spielen sich durchaus ziemlich unterschiedlich. Ich brauch bei jeder Klasse wieder ne andere Taktik, die dann je nach Skillung auch noch ziemlich variieren kann. Das einzige was da wirklich flöten geht ist, dass ich mich komplett festlegen muss und ich bei nem Fehler eventuell nen total verskilltes Ding dastehen hab wo ich schon in nightmare 2. Akt nicht mehr weiterkomm. Das ist für mich ehrlich gesagt kein Rückschritt.



Dieses "rudimentär" vorhandende Rollenspiel hat dazu geführt, dass D2 über 10 Jahre lang bei einer neuen Ladder immer wieder von vielen Leuten neu angefangen wurde. Diablo 2 basierte auf 2 Motivationssäulen: Den perfekten Charakter zu bauen und die besten Gegenstände zu finden. Das Charakter-Bauen ist quasi nicht mehr vorhanden und die Itemsuche ist frustrierend, da das Balancing der Items komplett daneben gegangen ist. Mit einem der letzten Patches bekam D2 eine Respec-Option, die den zweiten Teil deiner Aussage beantwortet. Natürlich ist es besser, man hat nochmal die Möglichkeit nachzusteuern... aber D3 übertreibt es hier eindeutig. Man kann die Skills wechseln wie die Waffen in einem Ego-Shooter - mit Rollenspiel hat das für mich 0 zu tun. Auch hier ist das Balancing übrigens im Eimer, da Nahkämpfer auf Inferno nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben - Fernkämpfer jedoch schon.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Ich höre da vor allem mal enttäuschte Erwartungshaltung bei dir heraus. Wenn ich deinen gesamten Post richtig interpretiere hast du im Prinzip ein Diablo 2 mit neuer Story und besserer Technik erwartet und erhofft. Das ist legitim, aber so erwartungsgemäß natürlich nicht eingetreten. Ich hab D2 auch einige Jahre lang gespielt und hatte da große Freude dran. Aber irgendwann hab ichs dann weggelegt. und jetzt, nach ein paar Jahren macht D3 doch sehr viel Spaß. Ich finde vieles wieder, was ich an den alten Spielen gemocht habe - manches stört ein wenig, wiederum anderes ist wirklich verbessert worden. Ob die Wertung jetzt gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht ist eine doofe Diskussion die bei wirklich JEDEM großen Release wieder aufs neue aufbranded. Wertungen bei denen am Ende eine Punktzahl steht halte ich für ausgemachten Unfug. ^^ Deswegen sag ichs mal so:
> Wenigstens für die 10-15h die ich das Spiel jetzt gespielt habe hatte ich großen Spaß, hab auch Motivation da dran weiter zu machen. Wenn die irgendwann nachlässt habe ich bestimmt einiges an Zeit in das Spiel reingesetzt und hab mich gut unterhalten gefühlt. Wenn Blizzard jetzt noch nen bissle an diversen Stellen nachbessert wirds noch besser. Ob es auch so einen Kultstatus wie Teil 2 erreichen wird, sieht man erst in nem Jahr - wenn der Hype dann mal rum ist.



Ja natürlich bin ich enttäuscht. D2 war das beste Hack & Slay aller Zeiten - leider ist der Nachfolger nun softes Casualgame geworden, der nicht mal ansatzweise die Möglichkeiten eines D2 bietet. Wenn Du in die Blizzard-Foren guckst wirst du feststellen, dass es extrem viele Leute genauso sehen. Warum hat sich D3 denn so gut verkauft? Eben wegen dem Vorgänger! Blizzard sahnte nun das Geld von den treuen Fans ab und enttäuscht aber gerade diese mit einem Spiel, welches in der aktuellen Form nicht lange Bestand haben wird. Für Menschen, die Abends mal ein Stündchen den Kopf abschalten wollen ist D3 ein tolles Spiel - für die, die sehnsüchtig auf einen Nachfolger von D2 warteten, ist es leider eine große Enttäuschung.

Was D3 besser macht als sein Vorgänger sind für mich oberflächliche Aspekte wie die Grafik oder die Vereinfachung von Aktionen, die im Vorgänder nervig waren wie z.B. das Gold mit einem Mausklick einsammeln zu müssen. Bei dieser spielunterstützenden Funktionen hat D3 natürlich aufgrund der späeteren Entwicklung mehr zu bieten als D2. Die wirklich wichtigen Punkte wie Balancing oder Charakterentwicklung sind meiner Meinung nach jedoch völlig daneben gegangen. Letztendlich sieht man auch daran, dass das Runensystem erst vor ein paar Monaten nochmal komplett über den Haufen geworfen wurde, dass Blizz da selber lange nich wusste wie sie das überhaupt lösen sollen und nun musste das Spiel halt auch mal irgendwann rauskommen. Sie haben nach und nach mit fortschreitender Entwicklung immer mehr Features gestrichen, bei denen der Spieler hätte etwas selber entscheiden müssen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (24. Mai 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hier bekommt man ja eigentlich rein gar nix fürs Geld.
> Physisch gesehen.
> Im Prinzip ladet man sich das Spiel runter weil man weder auf dem PC noch
> auf der Hand etwas spielbares hat.


 
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie viele Leute noch die Mentalität des letzten Jahrtausends vertreten, die da lautet "Für etwas, das ich nicht anfassen kann, zahle ich kein Geld!". Wir leben in einem digitalen Zeitalter. Spiele, Musik oder Filme sind in ihrer Grundform keine physischen Objekte, es handelt sich um Ansammlungen von Daten. Nur weil sie nicht auf einen Datenträger gepresst wurden und in einer Schachtel stecken, verlieren diese Werke doch keinen Wert. Die Entwicklungskosten eines Spiels übersteigen bei weitem die der Verpackung - daher finde ich es unsinnig zu behaupten, man würde für den Kauf nichts außer ein paar Bits und Bytes bekommen. Darin steckt die jahrelange Arbeit hunderter Personen!



nik2063 schrieb:


> Dazu gabs dann Runen mit ultraseltenen Dropraten, Übertristram und Fackeln, das Finden von Superuniques... davon ist nichts mehr vorhanden.



Täusche ich mich, oder gab es das alles erst mit späteren Patches/dem Add-on? Wenn das so ist, fände ich es ein wenig unfair, D2 in seinem über Jahre hinweg erlangten Endzustand mit dem Nachfogler zu vergleichen, der gerade mal seit zehn Tagen im Laden steht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> [...]
> Täusche ich mich, oder gab es das alles erst mit späteren Patches/dem Add-on? Wenn das so ist, fände ich es ein wenig unfair, D2 in seinem über Jahre hinweg erlangten Endzustand mit dem Nachfogler zu vergleichen, der gerade mal seit zehn Tagen im Laden steht.


... wie lange wurde Diablo 3 entwickelt? Wer war nochmal der Entwickler von D2 inkl. der Patches und AddOns? 
Die Erfahrung, die Blizzard hier hat sammeln können, hätte ja wohl ohne Probleme in die Entwicklung von Diablo 3 mit einfließen können. 

Allein das Problem mit den Items, hier wurde auf ein US Beitrag verlinkt ... wenn ein gelbes Level 60 Item *deutlich* besser ist als ein legendäres Level 60 Item, dann stimmt hier was nicht. Dafür brauch meine keine "fieldtests" von Usern, sondern solche Dinge hätten schon bei der Erstellung / Design der Items auffallen müssen.


----------



## Stonemender (24. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wie lange wurde Diablo 3 entwickelt? Wer war nochmal der Entwickler von D2 inkl. der Patches und AddOns?
> Die Erfahrung, die Blizzard hier hat sammeln können, hätte ja wohl ohne Probleme in die Entwicklung von Diablo 3 mit einfließen können.


 
Das gleiche Argument dürfte aber fast überall gelten. Das ist übrigens mein Hauptkritikpunkt an SWTOR - ich kann dieses "naja, wow war zu beginn auch schlecht" nicht mehr hören. Das stimmt zwar, ist aber kein Argument. Bioware hätte von den 5 Jahren in denen WoW erfolgreich lief extrem profitieren können. Stattdessen hat man alle Fehler wiederholt.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Mai 2012)

Stonemender schrieb:


> Das gleiche Argument dürfte aber fast überall gelten. Das ist übrigens mein Hauptkritikpunkt an SWTOR - ich kann dieses "naja, wow war zu beginn auch schlecht" nicht mehr hören. Das stimmt zwar, ist aber kein Argument. Bioware hätte von den 5 Jahren in denen WoW erfolgreich lief extrem profitieren können. Stattdessen hat man alle Fehler wiederholt.


Das Beispiel passt aber nur bedingt, schließendlich ist BioWare nicht Blizzard. Bei Diablo 3 hingegen, das war bzw. ist doch sogar das gleiche Team gewesen, was auch Diablo 2 + AddOns & Patches entwickelt hat.

D.h. hier war das Know-How und die Erfahrung wirklich im selben Haus. 

Übrigens, dass ist jetzt Offtopic, aber interessiert mich schon: was genau fandest du an SWToR jetzt schlecht? Das einzige, was mir wirklich aufgefallen ist, war der geringe Inhalt & Anspruch in den Instanzen. Wenn ich an damalige Scholomance & Stratholme Besuche denke, alles vor dem Nerf, da musste man schon wissen was man macht ... SWToR war aber irgendwie zu seicht.


----------



## chbdiablo (24. Mai 2012)

Mein Zwischenfazit ist momentan, dass das Spiel einerseits enorm Spaß macht aber auf der andere Seite auch etwas frustrierend und unsinnig ist. Das Auktionshaus stört jetzt schon einige ingame-Mechaniken (z.B. Juwelier - Edelsteine einfach im AH kaufen ist deutlich günstiger als sie selbst zu schmieden), und da sämtliche Charaktere extrem itemabhängig sind wird man schon fast gezwungen, sich auch mal ne neue Waffe zuzulegen, da dies das Spielen vor allem auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden extrem erleichtert.

Das Skillsystem hat sicherlich Vor- und Nachteile, optimal ist es aber eher nicht. Immerhin bekommt man jetzt nach jedem Stufenaufstieg irgendwas "nützliches", während man in Diablo 2 50 Level lang Skillpunkte gespart hat. Trotzdem merkt man schon jetzt, dass letzendlich doch wieder nur einige Skills wirklich gut sind, gleiches gilt auch für die Runen. Je höher das Level, desto ähnlicher werden sich die Charaktere einer Klasse weil sie die gleichen Skills benutzen (müssen). Gerade diese Stärke, dass es also wirklich massig verschiedene Builds pro Charakter gibt, fällt komplett weg, weil die meisten Skills und Runen im späteren Spielverlauf relativ nutzlos sind.

Das neue Eventsystem ist im Grunde ganz gut, so findet man immer wieder mal etwas neues. Trotzdem hätte ich mehr und zufallsgenerierte Außenlevels jederzeit den Events vorgezogen, für den Langzeitspaß wäre das meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser. Ich hab Diablo jetzt schon ein paar mal getötet und die immergleichen Levels erinnern mich schon an Titan Quest, wo es gar nichts zufallsgeneriertes gab.

Level 60 als Maximum ist eigentlich okay, aber hier wurde ein Spielelement schlichtweg entfernt. In Diablo 2 noch dauerte es ewig bis 99 und das war auch gut so, aber dennoch war es nur optional denn schon ab etwa Level 80 war man sehr konkurrenzfähig - warum man bei Diablo 3 hier nicht noch ein paar Level dranhängt (auch wenn man dann keine Fertigkeiten oder Runen) mehr freischalten würde, erschließt sich mir nicht so. Somit bleibt am Ende nur die Itemhatz als Spielinhalt, doch damit kommen wir wieder zum Auktionshaus-Problem. Warum sollte ich stundenlang nach guten Items suchen wenn ich dafür bereits gute Items benötige, die besten Items zufallsgenerierte Rares sind und einzigartige Gegenstände absolut selten droppen? Hier könnte man auch noch einwerfen, dass es allgemein weniger befriedigende Drops gibt. Wer hat in Diablo 2 nicht mal low-level Uniques gefunden oder ein Teil des "Schüler" Sets? Klar, das war letztlich nicht von langem Nutzen aber man hat sich gefreut.

Wie auch immer, das Gameplay an sich macht wirklich Spaß und ich werde auch noch etwas weiterspielen, denn irgendwie motiviert das Spiel ja doch - man muss aber auch sagen, dass nach dieser langen Entwicklungszeit derartige Balancingprobleme eigentlich ein Unding sind. Ich bin gespannt, was Blizzard mit den ersten Patches ändert - und ob ich dann überhaupt noch spiele. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist 91% deshalb deutlich zu hoch, ich gehe eher mit der 4p Wertung von 83 überein.


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2012)

Ich bin gestern durch Alptraum durchgekommen (immer nur alleine gespielt) und muss sagen, das Spiel fängt wieder richtig an Spaß zu machen.^^
Aber das was chdiablo schreibt stimmt: ICh hätte es auch nicht geschafft, wenn ich nicht im Gold-AH mit Juwelen und eine gute Waffe gekauft hätte. Ich meine, okay: Das Gold muss man ja auch erstmal zusammenkriegen. Aber es ist eben doch teilweise verhältnismäßig billig das Zeug.
Ein quadratischer Edelstein kostet ca. 2000 im AH und alleien die Herstellung ca. doppelt so viel. Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass das alles Steine sind, die gedroppt wurden (wobei ich mal gelesen habe, dass die hohen Steine garnicht droppen). Dreieckige waren bisher die besten Drops bei mir.

Hier mit dem bin ich gestern durch Alptraum "gerauscht"...im wahrsten Sinne, mit den Attributen ist der auf Alptraum (fast) unbesiegbar gewesen am Ende. Okay, man musste zwar schon manchmal wegrennen und ist auch noch gestorben, aber insgesamt hatte "Mauritius" keine Problem mit dem Alptraum. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Mai 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> ...


 
Ein interessanter Artikel. Ich zitiere mal:
Doch wer, wenn nicht Blizzard, hätte die Chance gehabt, neue Zeichen zu  setzen und das Action-Rollenspiel erfolgreich in die Zukunft zu führen?  Mit einem aktiveren Kampfsystem z.B., das ähnlich wie im ersten  Witcher-Abenteuer zusätzlich zu den Fähigkeiten timingbasierte Kombos  ermöglicht oder das im Koop die Verbindung von Spezialfähigkeiten mit  besonderen Angriffen belohnt. Mit mehr Geschicklichkeitstests wie im  zweiten Akt, die zudem auch anspruchsvoller sein könnten. Mit einem  Craftingsystem, bei dem ich mir gezielt Boni einzelner Waffen  herauspicken und mit anderen verschmelzen könnte – und sei es für  Unmengen Gold. Mit Elementen, die ich mich aus meiner Sicherheit als  Spieler herausreißen mit plötzlichen Fallen oder verwirrenden Zaubern  überraschen. Das können simple Mechanismen wie der durch Magie bedingte  Ausfall der Kartenzeichnung sein, so dass ich meinen Weg ohne Hilfe  finden muss. Oder der temporäre Ausfall bestimmter Fähigkeiten.  Irgendetwas, das mich aus der Reserve lockt und nicht mit exponentieller  Steigerung der gegnerischen Lebenspunkte zu tun hat. Doch Blizzard war  der größtmögliche Konsens offensichtlich wichtiger als ein kreatives  Risiko.


----------



## nik2063 (24. Mai 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Mein Zwischenfazit ist momentan, dass das Spiel einerseits enorm Spaß macht aber auf der andere Seite auch etwas frustrierend und unsinnig ist. Das Auktionshaus stört jetzt schon einige ingame-Mechaniken (z.B. Juwelier - Edelsteine einfach im AH kaufen ist deutlich günstiger als sie selbst zu schmieden), und da sämtliche Charaktere extrem itemabhängig sind wird man schon fast gezwungen, sich auch mal ne neue Waffe zuzulegen, da dies das Spielen vor allem auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden extrem erleichtert.
> 
> Das Skillsystem hat sicherlich Vor- und Nachteile, optimal ist es aber eher nicht. Immerhin bekommt man jetzt nach jedem Stufenaufstieg irgendwas "nützliches", während man in Diablo 2 50 Level lang Skillpunkte gespart hat. Trotzdem merkt man schon jetzt, dass letzendlich doch wieder nur einige Skills wirklich gut sind, gleiches gilt auch für die Runen. Je höher das Level, desto ähnlicher werden sich die Charaktere einer Klasse weil sie die gleichen Skills benutzen (müssen). Gerade diese Stärke, dass es also wirklich massig verschiedene Builds pro Charakter gibt, fällt komplett weg, weil die meisten Skills und Runen im späteren Spielverlauf relativ nutzlos sind.
> 
> ...



Kann ich voll unterschreiben... die 91 sind halt eine Hype-Wertung und verglichen mit Spielen, die eine deutlich geringere Spielzeit bieten aber wohl irgendwie angemessen. Dafür dass dieses Spiel so ewig lange gebraucht hat, ist das Ergebnis sehr sehr lückenhaft.

@Rabowke: Nein die Leute, die D2 entwickelt haben sind schon lange nicht mehr bei Blizzard. Darum hat D3 bis auf den Hintergrund und den Namen auch nicht mehr viel mit D2 gemein. Hier ist ein interessanter Artikel dazu:

Diablo, WoW, and the Curse of Blizzard North - Forums - Diablo III

Bei der ganzen Kritik im Blizz-Forum fragt man sich aber schon, warum viele Zeitschriften das Spiel so gut bewerten. Ich nehme an es sind die ersten paar Tage die wirklich Spaß machen und dann halt der Hype. Die 4Players Wertung ist einen Tick zu niedrig meiner Meinung nach aber in dem Artikel waren auch ein paar merkwürdige Passagen z.B. warum man nicht gleich auf Nightmare mit Lvl30 anfangen kann. D3 hätte von mir ne 85 bekommen ohne D2 wirklich abzulösen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. Mai 2012)

ich komm jetz auf 251% magic found mit 5er nephalem buff und ich hab noch kein einziges epic gesehn im ganzen spiel  kein spaß


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich komm jetz auf 251% magic found mit 5er nephalem buff und ich hab noch kein einziges epic gesehn im ganzen spiel  kein spaß


 
:NERD:  Macht nix, die epics sollen ja schlechter als blaue sein   :NERD:


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (24. Mai 2012)

Kein Spaß: nächstes Mal bitte NERD - Tags verwenden ! Diese Sprache ist fürchterlich. WIR BRAUCHEN NERD - TAGS - damit hier andere einfach weiterblättern können, die nicht generdet werden wollen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (24. Mai 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Kein Spaß: nächstes Mal bitte NERD - Tags verwenden ! Diese Sprache ist fürchterlich. WIR BRAUCHEN NERD - TAGS - damit hier andere einfach weiterblättern können, die nicht generdet werden wollen.


 
Verbessert


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Mai 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Hier mit dem bin ich gestern durch Alptraum "gerauscht"...im wahrsten Sinne, mit den Attributen ist der auf Alptraum (fast) unbesiegbar gewesen am Ende. Okay, man musste zwar schon manchmal wegrennen und ist auch noch gestorben, aber insgesamt hatte "Mauritius" keine Problem mit dem Alptraum.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Dafuq, mit dem Schaden könntest du dem Todesstern konkurrenz machen


----------



## Mothman (24. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dafuq, mit dem Schaden könntest du dem Todesstern konkurrenz machen


Ja, der ist schon ordentlich. Hab mal eben nen bisschen in "Hölle" reingeschnuppert und im Akt 1 scheint der Schaden auch noch auszureichen. Allerdings, bekomme ich mit meinem Rüstungswert, bzw. meinen ca. 15000 Lebenspunkten dort echt schon manchmal Probleme. Also ich werde bald wieder "aufrüsten" müssen.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (24. Mai 2012)

http://s14.directupload.net/images/120524/cwvfl2qw.png mehr kann man mit 251% mf nicht erwarten :<


----------



## OldShatterhand (24. Mai 2012)

toll eben bin ich hops gegangen, weil meine Verbindung unterbrochen wurde. Soviel zu der Frage, ob ich mir jemals nen Hardcore-Charakter baue.


----------



## doomkeeper (24. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie viele Leute noch die Mentalität des letzten Jahrtausends vertreten, die da lautet "Für etwas, das ich nicht anfassen kann, zahle ich kein Geld!". Wir leben in einem digitalen Zeitalter. Spiele, Musik oder Filme sind in ihrer Grundform keine physischen Objekte, es handelt sich um Ansammlungen von Daten. Nur weil sie nicht auf einen Datenträger gepresst wurden und in einer Schachtel stecken, verlieren diese Werke doch keinen Wert. Die Entwicklungskosten eines Spiels übersteigen bei weitem die der Verpackung - daher finde ich es unsinnig zu behaupten, man würde für den Kauf nichts außer ein paar Bits und Bytes bekommen. Darin steckt die jahrelange Arbeit hunderter Personen!
> 
> 
> 
> Täusche ich mich, oder gab es das alles erst mit späteren Patches/dem Add-on? Wenn das so ist, fände ich es ein wenig unfair, D2 in seinem über Jahre hinweg erlangten Endzustand mit dem Nachfogler zu vergleichen, der gerade mal seit zehn Tagen im Laden steht.


 
Du hast nicht ganz rausgelesen was ich damit gemeint hab.

Mir gehts nur darum dass nicht mal Singleplayer funktioniert 
wenn Blizzard bzw. BattleNet keinen Freischuss gibt.

Es wird einfach alles ins Netz gepackt und in dieselbe Schublade gesteckt.

Aber erklär mir doch mal was man überhaupt selbst auf der Platte besitzt
wenn man mit dem Online-Part von Diablo 3 nix am Hut hat?

SP und MP wurde zu einem MischMasch zusammenverknüpft
aber bietet eigentlich nur den Nachteil dass die Singleplayer Spieler
jetzt Angst um ihren Account haben müssen.

Es geht einzig und allein darum dass zu dieser Internetgeschichte
rein gar nix dazugelernt wurde.
Ich warte auf die ersten Debakel rund um EA´s Origin
sowie Blizzard´s BattleNet.

Kundenfreundlichkeit wäre es hier Singleplayer vom Multiplayer getrennt zu
lassen.
Und das Argument mit der Manipulation ist schilchtweg Humbug.
Es gab immer schon Manipulation und wirds auch weiterhin geben.

Ich sehe keinen Sinn hinter dieser Verschmelzung.

Das einzige was ich sehe ist eine Behinderung für den Kunden.

Es bleibt alles beim alten, nur dass jetzt sogar Leute um ihre "Offline"daten
Angst haben müssen.

Solange solche "Entscheidungen" nicht eiskalt von den Magazinen abgestraft wird,
werden sich viele Spieler ohne große Hintergedanken ausnehmen lassen.
Die Aufgabe der Magazine ist es trotz subjektivität, dennoch ein
paar objektive, kritische und wichtige Punkte zu unterstreichen und
ein Produkt dementsprechend zu bewerten.

Mit Diablo 3 wurde etwas eingeführt ohne dass
sowas hinterfragt wird.
Ich bleib dabei. Wäre es ein anderer Titel ohne Blizzard als Entwickler,

wär so ein Spiel in der Luft zerrissen worden.

4Players 83% find ich sehr nüchtern und besänftigt mich.
Einem Produkt mit 91% zu danken dass man nicht mehr
frei entscheiden kann ob man off- oder online spielen kann,

will bei mir nicht ankommen.

Ich gönne den Diablo´s ihr Drittes Abenteuer sehr.
Aber ich persönlich sehe schon seit längerem mehr schlechtes als gutes in diesem Produkt.

Bin gespannt wann die Katastrophe beginnt.
mfg


----------



## MICHI123 (24. Mai 2012)

Habe gerade die Demo zuende gezockt...
Das Intro hat mich echt umgehauen, ich fand den Stil klasse und episch. Dann der Schock: statt bedrohlich und mächtig wirkenden Figuren bei der Charakterauswahl zu entdecken, springt mir plötzlich ein Knallbunter Clown entgegen, der selbst die WOW Figürchen als düster und angsteinflößend erscheinen lässt.... 
Dann gings los, die Bedienung wirkt recht ausgereift und zeitgemäß, und intuitiv. Aber auch auf das simpelste reduziert...
Die Atmosphere ist zwar irgendwie ganz nett, aber es wirkt zu sehr nach "Computeranimiert", einfach nicht zeitgemäß und ist VIEL (!) zu bunt. Überall leuchtet es in bunten Farben...  Vlt. habe ich das falsch in Erinnerung, aber Diablo II habe ich wesentlich düsterer vor Augen... 
Besonders positiv ist mir direkt der Sound aufgefallen: sehr schön gemacht, der Sound ist geortet wenn man sich von den sprechenden Personen entfernt, das passt. Lustig auch, dass manche Sounds 1:1 aus Diablo II übernommen worden sind, das knartschen von Kisten und das Droppen einiger Gegenstände ^^ Auch wurde wohl wert auf Stimmen und Dialoge gesetzt, die sind alle sehr stimmig. lauter Personen stehen rum mit denen man schnacken kann. Aber es fällt auch auf, dass man bei den Gesprächen keine Interaktion hat...
Die Möglichkeit meine Stärkepunkte selber zu verteilen habe ich schon nach einigen Leveln vermisst.
Das Creepen macht schon Spaß, das ist quasi das was in Diablo II schon spaß gemacht hat, hier ist es noch etwas "fetziger" da der Sound mehr Wums hat und die Attacken mehr "wäms". 
Die Schwierigkeit am Anfang war echt beleidigend einfach, was sich auch nicht so schnell geändert hat... erst am Ende, beim Skelettkönig wurde es ein wenig forderner, heir habe ich dann 3 Versuche gebraucht ^^ 
Gut ist, dass man Gold automatisch einsammelt, dass die Golddrops immer in 1000000 einzelnden Drops geschehen ist echt nervig.
Auch werden sehr sehr viele nutzlose Waffen und Gegenstände gedropt, so dass man oft im Inventar guckt ob das Ding jetzt zu gebrauchen ist. Aber vlt. bin ich auch zu ungeduldig.
Wie das mit den Attacken und Skills ist, habe ich noch nicht so recht durchschauen können, ob das auf lange Sicht Spaß macht und genügend Möglichkeiten bietet. Bei Diablo 2 konnte man halt eine Attacke richtig aufbauen und die war dann richtig fett... 

Naja, ob ich mir die Vollversion kaufe, wird sich zeigen, denn Spaß macht es eigentlich schon 



edit: ich meine seht euch das mal an: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll dieser Hexendoktor bitte sein? Ein afrikanischer Ureinwohner der sich als Clown verkleidet hat?
Die Charkatere in D2 sehen WESENTLICH ernsthafter aus.


das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht viel düsterer udn ernsterer aus als das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich bin ich enttäuscht. D2 war das beste Hack & Slay aller Zeiten - leider ist der Nachfolger nun softes Casualgame geworden, der nicht mal ansatzweise die Möglichkeiten eines D2 bietet.
> (1.) Wenn Du in die Blizzard-Foren guckst wirst du feststellen, dass es extrem viele Leute genauso sehen. Warum hat sich D3 denn so gut verkauft? Eben wegen dem Vorgänger!
> (2.) Blizzard sahnte nun das Geld von den treuen Fans ab und enttäuscht aber gerade diese mit einem Spiel, welches in der aktuellen Form nicht lange Bestand haben wird. Für Menschen, die Abends mal ein Stündchen den Kopf abschalten wollen ist D3 ein tolles Spiel - für die, die sehnsüchtig auf einen Nachfolger von D2 warteten, ist es leider eine große Enttäuschung.
> 
> ...



1. Schau dir bitte mal die Verkaufszahlen an. Über 6 Mio. in der ersten Woche. Die, ich nenne sie mal "Heulsusen", die in den Foren Beschwerde und (teilweise arg heftige und beleidigende) Kritik abgeben, stellen einen eher geringen Anteil der Kunden dar. Und Hand aufs Herz; ich kann den Großteil der enttäuschten Forenuser ohnehin nicht ernst nehmen. Die benehmen sich wie Kinder, denen man das Spielzeug weg genommen hat, weil sie etwas erwartet haben, wovon (in meinen Augen) eigentlich von vornherein klar gewesen sein sollte, dass es so nicht kommen wird. Diablo 3 ist gut geworden, aber eben nicht der goldene Messias der Spiele und nur deswegen, allein deswegen heulen viele User rum. Sie haben DAS Spiel erwartet, aber letztendlich ist es "nur" ein gutes Hack'n Slay geworden, das über kurz oder lang Laune macht. Aber konstruktive und objektive Kritik seitens der User? Natürlich Fehlanzeige. Und deshalb nehme ich die Forenthreads auch nicht ernst. "Kritisch" wird da nichts beäugt. Es wird geheult und gejammert. Mehr nicht. 

2. Deine Glaskugel möchte ich mal haben. Ich will dir nicht zustimmen, aber ich will dir auch nicht widersprechen. Ob D3 lange Bestand haben wird oder nicht, das wird sich eben erst zeigen. Warum? Blizzard ist nicht nur für (eigentlich) perfektes Gameplay, Storytelling und Langzeitmotivation bekannt, sondern auch dafür, dass sie ihre Spiele jahrelang mit Patches versorgen. Ich will nichts schön reden, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass da noch einige Patches kommen werden, die das Balancing ausbügeln und perfektionieren. Vielleicht hat D3 jetzt (!) keine 91%-Wertung verdient. Aber *vielleicht* nach diversen Patches. Und wieder Hand aufs Herz: Diablo 2 war zum Release auch nicht perfekt, genauso wenig wie WoW, Warcraft 3 oder Starcraft 2. KEIN Spiel. 

3. Ich will Blizzard nun nicht unbedingt in Schutz nehmen, aber die Entscheidungen, zuvor großspurig angekündigte Features am Ende doch zu streichen, wird wohl seine Gründe gehabt haben und hat dem Spiel an sich doch wohl kaum geschadet. Nur finde ich es besser, wenn ich altbewährtes habe, das gut funktioniert und den Spielfluss eher fördert als stört, als irgendwelche Features, die einfach nicht passen. Und nur weil es Spieler so wollen und nur rein aus Prinzip Features drin behalten? Nein, definitiv nicht. Man kann von Blizzard sagen, was man will, aber diese Leute sind seit Jahren im Geschäft und wissen wohl, warum und wieso sie dies und jenes streichen oder einbauen. Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass, hätte Blizzard all die Features und Inhalte ins Spiel integriert, wieder viele gemeckert hätten, dass dies und jenes unnötig wäre oder einfach nicht zu Diablo passt. So oder so, es würde IMMER Heulsusen geben, die etwas auszusetzen haben. 

4. Zum Thema Casual: Die Zielgruppe ist heute eine andere, als damals zum D2-Release. Spiele sind ein Massenmedium geworden und man kann doch wohl kaum erwarten, dass eine große Firma wie Blizzard es sich mit dem Großteil der Kunden "verscherzt", indem sie Diablo 3 "nur für Fans" entwickeln. Diese "Fans" stellen, ebenso wie die Heulsusen, heute auch nur noch einen geringeren Teil dar und darauf kann Blizzard eben nicht mehr bauen. Daher versteh ich die Vorwürfe vieler User nicht, dass Blizzard "geldgeil" geworden wäre. Vermutlich haben diese Leute einfach keine Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft. Aber das tut nichts zur Sache. Man kann D3 mögen oder hassen, aber letztendlich ist es der wohl erfolgreichste Blizzard-Titel seit Gründung des Unternehmens (berichtigt mich, wenn ich irre), ganz gleich, was die Heulsusen von sich geben. Die Zahlen sprechen für sich und darum geht es letztendlich. Es geht IMMER um Zahlen und dafür sollte man Blizzard lieber gratulieren, finde ich.


@ *MICHI123*
Ich persönlich halte diesen kontrastreichen Grafikstil für stilvoll, aber in erster Linie für nötig. Die Grafik ist, trotz altbackener Technik, recht detailliert und da kann es durchaus schonmal passieren, dass man den Überblick verliert, wenn der Kontrast zu niedrig ausfällt. Das heißt, wenn man nicht mehr anhand der Fargebung erkennt, welcher Zauber in der Gruppe gewirkt wurde oder welcher Gegner nun der "Boss" ist. Und man sollte schon anhand der Farben und Formen erkennen, wer oder was  zur Spielergruppe gehört und was nicht, ohne extra draufklicken zu  müssen. Besonders dann, wenn der Bildschirm voll von Gegnerhorden ist, was in Diablo ja nun sicher keine Seltenheit darstellt. 

Dein Direktvergleich in allen Ehren, aber ich sehe nicht, wo Diablo 2 "düsterer" und "ernster" ausschaut. Es ist comichaft und kontrastreich. Die Umgebung ist nur viel trister und ärmer an verschiedenen Farben. Es wirkt...langweilig, um ehrlich zu sein. Trotz aller Argumentation bleibt der Grafikstil natürlich auch reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Auch werden sehr sehr viele nutzlose Waffen und Gegenstände gedropt, so dass man oft im Inventar guckt ob das Ding jetzt zu gebrauchen ist. Aber vlt. bin ich auch zu ungeduldig.



Tipp: Strg-Taste gedrückt halten und mit dem Mauszeiger über die Items am Boden fahren. Dann siehst du sofort den Vergleich mit deiner angelegten Ausrüstung.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das heißt, wenn man nicht mehr anhand der Fargebung erkennt, welcher Zauber in der Gruppe gewirkt wurde oder welcher Gegner nun der "Boss" ist. Und man sollte schon anhand der Farben und Formen erkennen, wer oder was  zur Spielergruppe gehört und was nicht, ohne extra draufklicken zu  müssen. Besonders dann, wenn der Bildschirm voll von Gegnerhorden ist, was in Diablo ja nun sicher keine Seltenheit darstellt.


 Genau damit haben manche bei D3 aber ein Problem. Insbesondere wenn man im 4er Coop spielt und ein Hexendoktor/Zauberer dabei ist, wird der Bildschirm so bunt, dass es schwer ist, die Zauber der eigenen Gruppe und die der Gegner auseinander zu halten. Gift, Feuer und all die anderen Flächenzauber sehen sich da schon recht ähnlich und besonders auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden kann man es sich nicht leisten in dem Zeug der Championgruppen stehen zu bleiben.


----------



## Sirius89 (25. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich komm jetz auf 251% magic found mit 5er nephalem buff und ich hab noch kein einziges epic gesehn im ganzen spiel  kein spaß


 

Du meinst wohl legendarys oder?Also orangene Items.Mach dir nix draus.Die meisten sind eh richtiger crap und werden atm noch von Blizzard überarbeitet.Nen gutes Magic oder rare item lassen legendarys alt aussehen.


----------



## Zerth (25. Mai 2012)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> ich komm jetz auf 251% magic found mit 5er nephalem buff und ich hab noch kein einziges epic gesehn im ganzen spiel  kein spaß


 Mach dir nichts draus, ich habe eins gefunden - einen Speer mit Intelligenz. Kann überhaupt nur der witchdoktor tragen, den niemand spielt


----------



## Zerth (25. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Was soll dieser Hexendoktor bitte sein? Ein afrikanischer Ureinwohner der sich als Clown verkleidet hat?
> Die Charkatere in D2 sehen WESENTLICH ernsthafter aus.


 Wenn du das schräg findest, dann warte mal auf den Froschregen, die Zombiepyramide oder den "springenden Punkt" ab.


----------



## chbdiablo (25. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, ich habe eins gefunden - einen Speer mit Intelligenz. Kann überhaupt nur der witchdoktor tragen, den niemand spielt


 
Ich spiele einen  Und er macht wirklich Spaß, bin auch nicht der einzige WD der rumläuft. Wenn du das Legendary also nicht brauchst..


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Mai 2012)

hab zwar noch keinen Lvl 60 Charakter (die Viecher heizen mir in Alptraum ganz schön ein teilweise), dafür aber jede Klasse schon recht ordentlich angespielt.
Hexendoktor=11
Mönch=30
Zauberin=34
Barbar=38
Dämonenjäger=41



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gesamtspielzeit: ca 71 Stunden


----------



## Mothman (25. Mai 2012)

Bin jetzt mit meinem Barbar beim Skelettkönig auf Hölle. Und da geht garnichts mehr.^^
Entweder INvestition im AH oder erstmal aufgeben und irgendwann Coop mit ihm weitermachen. 

EDIT:
hab auch keinen 60, 53 ist mein höchster Char. Aber ich hab auch nur 2, also nicht so viele andre hohe.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Genau damit haben manche bei D3 aber ein Problem. Insbesondere wenn man im 4er Coop spielt und ein Hexendoktor/Zauberer dabei ist, wird der Bildschirm so bunt, dass es schwer ist, die Zauber der eigenen Gruppe und die der Gegner auseinander zu halten. Gift, Feuer und all die anderen Flächenzauber sehen sich da schon recht ähnlich und besonders auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden kann man es sich nicht leisten in dem Zeug der Championgruppen stehen zu bleiben.


 
Das selbe Problem gäbe es, wenn D3 so düster wäre, wie es sich manche wünschen.


----------



## Exar-K (25. Mai 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das selbe Problem gäbe es, wenn D3 so düster wäre, wie es sich manche wünschen.


Das war keine Kritik an der Farbgebung/Helligkeit des Spiels, ich wollte nur anmerken, dass die Übersicht generell etwas verbesserungswürdig ist.


----------



## Zerth (25. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das war keine Kritik an der Farbgebung/Helligkeit des Spiels, ich wollte nur anmerken, dass die Übersicht generell etwas verbesserungswürdig ist.


 Das ist richtig, vor allem der Hexendoktor mit pets spammt den Bildschirm zu. Das ist in Hölle ein Problem weil insbesondere die Bodeneffekte sehr gefährlich sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (25. Mai 2012)

hier mal eine Ingame-Eilmeldung für alle, die nicht oft spielen und das vielleicht nicht mitbekommen:

_Alle Diablo 3-Server werden am *26. Mai um 5:00 Uhr* einem  Neustart unterzogen. Dieser Neustart kann zu Unterbrechungen in der  Kommunikation, der Möglichkeit sich einzuloggen und der Nutzung von  Ingame-Features, sowie zu Verbindungsabbrüchen führen. Wir gehen davon  aus, dass der Neustart etwa *zwei Stunden* in Anspruch nehmen wird._

Also lasst eure Hardcore-Charakter lieber stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (25. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> hier mal eine Ingame-Eilmeldung für alle, die nicht oft spielen und das vielleicht nicht mitbekommen:
> 
> _Alle Diablo 3-Server werden am *26. Mai um 5:00 Uhr* einem Neustart unterzogen. Dieser Neustart kann zu Unterbrechungen in der Kommunikation, der Möglichkeit sich einzuloggen und der Nutzung von Ingame-Features, sowie zu Verbindungsabbrüchen führen. Wir gehen davon aus, dass der Neustart etwa *zwei Stunden* in Anspruch nehmen wird._
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe das Prinzip nicht ganz... Wenn ich aus dem Server gekickt werde, bleibt mein Char einfach stehen? Wird der nicht aus de´m Spiel genommen? Ja, wer spielt denn dann Hardcore? Ist doch lächerlich, wenn man wegen sowas stirbt. O_o


----------



## chbdiablo (26. Mai 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Prinzip nicht ganz... Wenn ich aus dem Server gekickt werde, bleibt mein Char einfach stehen? Wird der nicht aus de´m Spiel genommen? Ja, wer spielt denn dann Hardcore? Ist doch lächerlich, wenn man wegen sowas stirbt. O_o


 
Der Charakter wird gekickt aber erst nach nem Timeout von einigen Sekunden, reichlich Zeit also um zu sterben.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (26. Mai 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Der Charakter wird gekickt aber erst nach nem Timeout von einigen Sekunden, reichlich Zeit also um zu sterben.



Vor einiger Zeit habe ich bei PCG von einem Spiel gelesen, bei welchem man Wetten drauf  abschließen konnte, ob man überlebt. Wenn man das Level abgeschlossen hatte, konnte man die Wette verlängern und so den potentiellen Gewinn steigern (war es darkspore?). Allerdings wurde massiv kritisiert (und abgewertet), weil das Spiel recht häufig abstürzte und die Wette abgebrochen wurde, was das System unfassbar frustig machte. Ist es hier nicht das gleiche Prinzip mit den Hardcorechars? O_o


----------



## chbdiablo (26. Mai 2012)

Naja, in der Regel liegt der Verbindungsabbruch ja auf seiten des Spielers und nicht am Server. Solche Downtimes werden ja im Vorfeld angekündigt und es gibt dann auch ingame Einblendungen, dass man sich ausloggen soll. Wer deshalb stirbt, ist also selber schuld. Und das Risiko, einen Hardcore-Char wegen Internetproblemen zu verlieren gab es schon immer, will gar nicht wissen wie viele Leute bei D2 und anderen Spielen deshalb geflucht haben, weil ihr Router plötzlich neu connected hat oder ähnliches.


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn es etwas Offtopic ist, aber da schon wieder ein wenig so getan wird, als hätten manche, bei ihrer perfekten Verbindung ins Netz niemals und zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein Problem, kann mir vielleicht jemand die folgende Frage beantworten.

Weshalb wird dann beispielsweise bei Speedtest.net, der Server mit der besten Verbindung ausgewählt? Kann doch gar nicht sein, wenn viele davon reden, dass sie *eine* *einzige* tolle Internetverbindung haben, dann müsste doch zu jedem Server die Verbindung die gleiche Qualität aufweisen.

Daher mein Tipp, liest euch den folgenden Abschnitt insbesondere bezüglich der statischen Routingtabellen durch und lasst euch nicht das Märchen von anderen auftischen, über die eigene 100% stabile Internetleitung, egal wann und zu welchen Server. 
Internet – Wikipedia
Ansonsten könnte vor dem Speedtest, auch einfach irgendein beliebiger Server gewählt werden. 

PS: Vielleicht gibt es Ausnahmen, aber zu glauben, man hätte selbst immer einen Einfluss darauf, der hat wahrscheinlich nicht verstanden wie der Datenverkehr im Internet funktioniert.


----------



## NineEleven (26. Mai 2012)

Habs seit gestern auch....

Das Skilling-System gefällt mir mal so gar nicht....Storytechnisch ist es ok aber unwichtig. Bleibt nur noch das Sammeln, was mich ehrlichgesagt langweilt, wenn man seinen Charakter eh nicht mit Skills individualisieren kann. Und darauf stützt sich ja auch nur noch der Wiederspielbarkeitswert für einzelne Charaktere.
Alles in allem würde mit D2 immer noch mehr Spass machen, wenn es nicht schon so ausgenudelt wäre.

Naja, dem Geld trauere ich jez mal nicht nach...hat ja trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2012)

wurde gerade Hacker-Opfer. Erst hiess es, ein anderer Rechner hat sich mit meinem Account eingeloggt, danach kam ich gar nicht mehr rein. Sofort Passwort resettet, aber zu spät. Kiste leer, Gold weg, mein Barbar nackt.
Scheiss Blizzard.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wurde gerade Hacker-Opfer. Erst hiess es, ein anderer Rechner hat sich mit meinem Account eingeloggt, danach kam ich gar nicht mehr rein. Sofort Passwort resettet, aber zu spät. Kiste leer, Gold weg, mein Barbar nackt.
> Scheiss Blizzard.


 
Es wird zwar von den Verantwortlichen immer auf die Nutzer geschoben, aber es kann jeden erwischen. Weiß ich noch aus meiner WoW-Zeit, da wurde in meiner Gilde bei fast jedem mind. 1 mal der Account gehackt, glücklicherweise bei mir nie. Für die Hacker sind Online-Spiele und Accounts mittlerweile leider ein gefundenes fressen, denn durch den Goldklau usw. verdienen sie später echtes Geld damit.


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2012)

Zum Glück hatte ich mehr als nur einen Charakter, kann also weitermachen. Ob ich die Items wiedersehe, steht aber wohl noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Zum Glück hatte ich mehr als nur einen Charakter, kann also weitermachen. Ob ich die Items wiedersehe, steht aber wohl noch in den Sternen.


 
Gibt's da eigentlich auch Gamemaster oder ähnliches? Bei WoW konnte man die dann immer anschreiben und wenn die gesehen haben, dass der Account gehackt wurde, haben sie einem die Sachen wieder zugeschickt oder auf den alten Stand gebracht. Die haben ja auch sicher Backups.


----------



## Mothman (26. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wurde gerade Hacker-Opfer. Erst hiess es, ein anderer Rechner hat sich mit meinem Account eingeloggt, danach kam ich gar nicht mehr rein. Sofort Passwort resettet, aber zu spät. Kiste leer, Gold weg, mein Barbar nackt.
> Scheiss Blizzard.


Krasse Scheiße! Gerade als ich dich geadded hab. Hab kurz danach deinen Barbar angeschaut, da war er noch bekleidet.
Hattest du denn den Authentifikator(-App)?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2012)

Nein, ich hab kein Smartphone, und auch keine Kreditkarten. Zumal der auch nichts verhindern soll. Wurden auch Leute gehackt, die den benutzen. Blizzard ist hier dringend gefordert, nachzubessern. Zum Glück hat er nur meinen Barbar leergefegt, weil ich sofort reagiert habe. Die anderen Chars sind noch da. Werde Jetzt ne Wiederherstellung zu nem früheren Zeitpunkt machen lassen.
Tip: Hebt nicht zuviel wertvolles in euren kisten auf  macht euch lieber nen Zweitcharakter, und packt dem die Sachen ins Inventar^^ Und hortet euer Gold nicht^^ Zum Glück hatte ich auch nicht viel, waren 60.000 etwa, da ichs ja dauernd ausgebe im AH.


----------



## Zerth (26. Mai 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Es wird zwar von den Verantwortlichen immer auf die Nutzer geschoben, aber es kann jeden erwischen. Weiß ich noch aus meiner WoW-Zeit, da wurde in meiner Gilde bei fast jedem mind. 1 mal der Account gehackt, glücklicherweise bei mir nie. Für die Hacker sind Online-Spiele und Accounts mittlerweile leider ein gefundenes fressen, denn durch den Goldklau usw. verdienen sie später echtes Geld damit.


 Das Problem bei D3 ist aber scheinbar, das der Acc im Prinzip nicht "gehackt" wird. Bei einer random party kickt dich der Spieler und loggt mit deiner ID in das Spiel ein, bevor du disconnected wirst. Das kann man nicht verhindern. Man sollte daher bis auf weiteres nicht random spielen.

Edit: Das könnte auch der Grund für die Verzögerung des Echtgeld-AHs sein. Blizzard will vermutlich vorher die Schuldigen tracken und das Problem lösen.


----------



## Exar-K (26. Mai 2012)

Hast du eine Ahnung wie dein Account gehackt wurde? Hast du dir einen Keylogger eingefangen, oder war es ganz was anderes?


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Mai 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung wie dein Account gehackt wurde? Hast du dir einen Keylogger eingefangen, oder war es ganz was anderes?


 Kann ich mir nicht denken. Ich surfe seit Jahrzehnten im Netz, meine Passwörter für email etc waren deutlich kürzer, bin noch nie gehackt worden. Blizzard soll mal bessern Schutz implementieren!

Der Reset hat geklappt, bin aber jetzt wieder 38 statt 51. (an der Stelle, wo ich zuletzt meine Charakterliste gepostet habe) Hab also einen Tag Arbeit verloren - ist zu verschmerzen. Ich lager jetzt nichts mehr in der Kiste, und mein Gold investier ich ja so oder so ins Auktionshaus. Ärgerlich ist die ganze Sache trotzdem. Passt schön auf euch auf und möget ihr verschont bleiben von diesem dreckigen Hurengesindel 

EDIT: Antivir hat tatsächlich was gefunden, eine sogenannte "WindowsShopperSetup.exe"
Keine Ahnung was das ist, oder ob es an dem Hack beteiligt war, aber ich scanne gerade gründlich mein System. Wobei ich dachte, das der Avi-Guard sowas eigentlich eh ständig tut. Wenn einer noch gute Freeware-Tools kennt, als her damit. Nach dem Scheiss nehm ich jeden Tip an.


----------



## NineEleven (27. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wenn einer noch gute Freeware-Tools kennt, als her damit. Nach dem Scheiss nehm ich jeden Tip an.



Für Win empfehle ich immer MS Security Essentials.....is deutlich angenehmer als AnalVir.....


----------



## Zerth (27. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das ist, oder ob es an dem Hack beteiligt war, aber ich scanne gerade gründlich mein System. Wobei ich dachte, das der Avi-Guard sowas eigentlich eh ständig tut. Wenn einer noch gute Freeware-Tools kennt, als her damit. Nach dem Scheiss nehm ich jeden Tip an.


 Wie schon geschrieben: Du hast nichts auf deinem PC. Der Typ aus deiner Gruppe loggt sich einfach über deine ID in das laufende Spiel ein. Dagegen hilft kein Virenscanner und kein Passwortwechsel


----------



## OldShatterhand (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hab alleine gespielt.


----------



## realShauni (27. Mai 2012)

Also 91% finde ich auch zu hoch, am Anfag war ich auch schwer begeistert und hätte den 91% ohne weiteres zugestimmt aber inwzsichen macht sich doch ernüchterung breit.

- Die Item Jadg wird teilweise komplett von dem AH untergraben, extremer Gamedesignfehler der zugunsten des Echtgeld AH offenbar bewusst (zusätzliche Einnahmequelle für Blizz) in Kauf genommen, sowas passiert Blizz sonst eigentlich nicht!

- Ich sehe keine Langzeitmotivation mehr wie beim Vorgänger und auch hier habe ich die Befürchtung das es Absicht ist damit man die Langzeitmotivation in Zukunft mit kostenpflichtigen DLc's aufrecht erhalten kann.

- Die Grafik, ich weiß Grafik ist nicht alles aber das hier ist eine Frechheit. über den etwas WoW lastigen Stil kann man sicher diskutieren aber auch die Qualität ist erschreckend. Nach über 6 Jahren Entwicklung im Jahr 2012 dem Spieler 2D Hintergründe vorzusetzten geht einfach nicht. Gute Grafik kann die Atmo eines Spiels nochmal deutlich steigern und das hätte D3 mehr als gut getan denn die Story ist dazu nicht in der Lage.

- Der ganze DRM Mist ist die totale Katastrophe.

Da die PCG die Wertung innerhlab von 2 Tagen getroffen hat kann ich die 91% nachvollziehen auch wenn sie in meinen AUgen, mal wieder, weit an der Realität vorbei ist. Aber bei den Hype Titeln drückt man da ja wohl gerne mal beide Augen zu


----------



## Zerth (27. Mai 2012)

Itemjagt gibt es immer noch, allerdings geht es eher um "oh, das bekomme ich im AH gut weg". Nach einer Weile kennt man die Preise. Die Itemsuche im AH ist eigentlich unterhaltsamer als gedacht, man erwischt sich immer wieder auf der Suche nach einem "Schnäppchen". 

Allerdings finde ich das Berechnungssystem viel zu simpel. Es zählen nur noch +  Hauptattribut + Vita, bei der Waffe DPS, der Rest ist relativ egal.  Insbesondere Waffen können auf selber Stufe trotz "eigentlich" guter  Stats völlig unterschiedlich im DPS sein. Wer das Berechnungssystem  nicht kennt, bekommt eventuell nix tot und weiß nicht mal warum. Das ist  ua. der Hauptgrund, warum man ab Albtraum das AH zwingend benutzen  sollte. Keine gute Entscheidung von Blizzard. 

Das Balancing ist auch nicht perfekt. Hölle ist eigentlich zu einfach (wenn man das Berechnungssystem kennt und sich im AH ausgerüstet hat). Zumindest der normale trash und "named" Bosse von Events sind nicht schwerer als in niedrigen Stufen, zT. sogar einfacher. Anders sieht das mit random Champions und gelben Bossen aus, die haben je nach Kombination ultraharte Fähigkeiten. Anders ausgedrückt: Der finale Aktboss Herrscher der Hölle Meister des sonstwas würde locker von ein paar random Champions weggehauen. 

Die Skills haben auch ein paar Macken. Einige Skillkombinationen sind übermächtig (Zombiebären+Manareg WTF???). Das wird möglich, da man versteckt in den Optionen eine völlig freie Wahl der Skills aktivieren kann - auch mehrere aus einem Baum. Komische Entscheidung von Blizzard. Das wird aber sicher noch gebalanced. 

Trotzdem halte ich D3 nach 2 Wochen immer noch für ein sehr gutes Spiel. Ich bin mal gespannt, was Blizzard in den Addons verbessern wird.


----------



## Malifurion (27. Mai 2012)

Habs bereits deinstalliert und war Akt 2 Inferno. Ich lass mich nicht abzocken aufgrund des kommenden RMAH. Blizzard soll an ihrer Gier ersticken, ich hätte dem Spiel aller höchstens eine Wertung von 60 gegeben.


----------



## ViktorEippert (27. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> wurde gerade Hacker-Opfer. Erst hiess es, ein anderer Rechner hat sich mit meinem Account eingeloggt, danach kam ich gar nicht mehr rein. Sofort Passwort resettet, aber zu spät. Kiste leer, Gold weg, mein Barbar nackt.
> Scheiss Blizzard.


 
Ärgerlich. Am besten du meldest dich baldmöglich beim Support. Dann werden die Verluste wieder gerettet. Ist einem Kollegen bei uns gestern auch passiert und nach wenigen Stunden nach dem Kontakt mim Support war alles wieder komplett da.


----------



## Exar-K (27. Mai 2012)

Vik86 schrieb:


> Ist einem Kollegen bei uns gestern auch passiert


 Das scheint sich so langsam ja richtig zu häufen. Bedenklich.


----------



## Zerth (28. Mai 2012)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Habs bereits deinstalliert und war Akt 2 Inferno. Ich lass mich nicht abzocken aufgrund des kommenden RMAH. Blizzard soll an ihrer Gier ersticken, ich hätte dem Spiel aller höchstens eine Wertung von 60 gegeben.


 Ohne PvP ist das RMAH doch völlig egal


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ohne PvP ist das RMAH doch völlig egal


 meiner Meinung nach hätten sie das Ding komplett weglassen sollen - das zieht die Hacker ja geradezu an. Oder gebt mit nen Offline-Singleplayermodus, dann wäre ich auch zufrieden


----------



## Enisra (28. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ohne PvP ist das RMAH doch völlig egal


 
und soll das PvP, das nebenbei eh nochmal ein gutes Stück später kommen soll, nicht auch eh irgendwo ... so´n witzloses Arenadings?
Außerdem, man muss es ja nicht mal nutzen wenn man nicht den dicken makieren will, was aber auch eh keinen interessiert und wie Erfolgreich das AH wird, sei auch dahin gestellt


----------



## GauloisesxX (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo, diese Spiel ist gänzlich nicht fertiggestellt, 60 Euro in den Wind geschossen.
Diablo 3 hat nichts mehr mit der Diablo 1+2 reihe zu tun, hier wird einem ein unterentwickeltes Spiel als ein Diablo Nachfolger hingeworfen, das nicht einmal Beta Status haben sollte. Laufend werden Fähigkeiten entfernt, verändert, es macht absolut keinen Spaß zu Leveln da alles sich um das Echt Geld Auktionshaus dreht, man findet keine Gegenstände, die man benötigen würde um flüssig Abenteuer zu erleben. Es ist sehr sehr extrem klein das Spiel, die Story ist in einigen Stunden durchgespielt, und man fragt sich am ende wofür man die 60 Euro ausgegeben hat, wen das Spiel gerade einmal Alpha Stadium hat. Balance ist gänzlich nicht vorhanden. Der Entwickler scheint kein Interesse zu haben die Community zu informieren oder gar Feedback entgegenzunehmen. Das war absolut und Definitiv das letzte mal das ich von diesem Studio etwas kaufe, den diese Firma ist eine einziges Lügennetzwerk und mehr als teilweise unfähig ihre entwickelten Spiele feinzujustieren. Des weiteren hat sich dieses Spiel als auch die Firma zu einem Abzocker System herauskristallisiert, ohne Echt Geld ist man immer das 3 Rad am wagen. Ich kann nur sagen Finger weg von diesem Spiel! Und des weiteren Finger weg von diesem Entwickler.
Was noch erwähnenswert ist, sobald man dieses Spiel installiert, wird der PC zu einem potenziellen Risiko Ziel von Angriffen durch Ausländische Organisationen die den Computer ausspähen um an die Account Daten des Spiels zu kommen. Im ganzen hat man mit dem Spiel nur ärger. Empfehlung Rückgaberecht einfordern


----------



## wegweiser2003 (30. Mai 2012)

*Jagt den bug, Hygiene an die Macht!*

Kein Plan was du da grad zockst, ich hatte bisher keinen bugs, n Absturz oder ähnliches. Find es is, gut, bis auf leicht überlastete Server - was zu erwarten war - n top Spiel. 




GauloisesxX schrieb:


> Hallo, diese Spiel ist gänzlich nicht fertiggestellt, 60 Euro in den Wind geschossen.
> Diablo 3 hat nichts mehr mit der Diablo 1+2 reihe zu tun, hier wird einem ein unterentwickeltes Spiel als ein Diablo Nachfolger hingeworfen, das nicht einmal Beta Status haben sollte. Laufend werden Fähigkeiten entfernt, verändert, es macht absolut keinen Spaß zu Leveln da alles sich um das Echt Geld Auktionshaus dreht, man findet keine Gegenstände, die man benötigen würde um flüssig Abenteuer zu erleben. Es ist sehr sehr extrem klein das Spiel, die Story ist in einigen Stunden durchgespielt, und man fragt sich am ende wofür man die 60 Euro ausgegeben hat, wen das Spiel gerade einmal Alpha Stadium hat. Balance ist gänzlich nicht vorhanden. Der Entwickler scheint kein Interesse zu haben die Community zu informieren oder gar Feedback entgegenzunehmen. Das war absolut und Definitiv das letzte mal das ich von diesem Studio etwas kaufe, den diese Firma ist eine einziges Lügennetzwerk und mehr als teilweise unfähig ihre entwickelten Spiele feinzujustieren. Des weiteren hat sich dieses Spiel als auch die Firma zu einem Abzocker System herauskristallisiert, ohne Echt Geld ist man immer das 3 Rad am wagen. Ich kann nur sagen Finger weg von diesem Spiel! Und des weiteren Finger weg von diesem Entwickler.
> Was noch erwähnenswert ist, sobald man dieses Spiel installiert, wird der PC zu einem potenziellen Risiko Ziel von Angriffen durch Ausländische Organisationen die den Computer ausspähen um an die Account Daten des Spiels zu kommen. Im ganzen hat man mit dem Spiel nur ärger. Empfehlung Rückgaberecht einfordern


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich hab alleine gespielt.


Und du bist kein einziges Mal mit einem anderen zusammen in einem Spiel gewesen?
Und hast keine BattleTag, Real ID oder sonstwelche registrierten Freunde in Diablo 3?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und du bist kein einziges Mal mit einem anderen zusammen in einem Spiel gewesen?
> Und hast keine BattleTag, Real ID oder sonstwelche registrierten Freunde in Diablo 3?


Was hat die zweite Frage in Hinblick auf den aktuellen Hack, Session ID Klau, für einen Sinn? 
Session ID Klau wurde, soviel ich weiß, von Blizzard nicht bestätigt, d.h. bislang ist es lediglich ein Gerücht, dass dies möglich sei.

Alles andere hätte nichts mit einem ID Klau zutun, sondern wäre 'reguläres' Hacking und dann dürfte es relativ egal sein, ob du ein BattleTag hast, was IMO Pflicht bei Diablo 3 ist, oder Freunde in der Freundesliste hast.


----------



## Worrel (30. Mai 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was hat die zweite Frage in Hinblick auf den aktuellen Hack, Session ID Klau, für einen Sinn?
> Session ID Klau wurde, soviel ich weiß, von Blizzard nicht bestätigt, d.h. bislang ist es lediglich ein Gerücht, dass dies möglich sei.
> 
> Alles andere hätte nichts mit einem ID Klau zutun, sondern wäre 'reguläres' Hacking und dann dürfte es relativ egal sein, ob du ein BattleTag hast, was IMO Pflicht bei Diablo 3 ist, oder Freunde in der Freundesliste hast.


 Ich meine, es gäbe irgendein Spiel, was man von Blizzard mit Facebook verbinden könnte - so könnte man theoretisch über den entsprechenden BattleNet Account zu der Facebook Seite kommen, wo uU. genau dieselbe EMail Adresse prangt, die man fürs Einloggen im BattleNet braucht (Bei Real ID Freunden wird die einem sogar ohne Umschweife im Klartext angezeigt). 
Und wo man gerade bei Facebook ist, kann man direkt mal Haustier- oder sonstige Namen und Daten als Passwort ausprobieren ...

Zur Session Übernahme: Keiner ist perfekt und es könnte durchaus sein, daß ein Hacker schlauer ist als der entsprechende Sicherheitslückenstopfer bei Blizzard ...


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2012)

Ein wirklich interessanter Gedanke, an diese Kopplung von BattleNet <> Facebook kann ich mich dunkel erinnern bzw. das Vorhaben seitens Blizzard, dies umzusetzen.

Allerdings sieht man bei Facebook andere E-Mail Adressen nur, wenn man mit den Leuten befreundet ist ... jedenfalls hab ich grad relativ willkürlich Freundes-Freundes abgeklappert und niemals eine E-Mail Adresse zu Gesicht bekommen.

D.h. man muss schon mit dir "befreundet" sein, um die bei Facebook hinterlegte E-Mail Adresse abrufen zu können und selbst dann besteht die Möglichkeit, dass du eine andere fürs BattleNet verwendest.

Was dein Kommentar zur Session Übernahme betrifft: du hast hier durchaus Recht, nur hätte irgendwas in einschlägigen Foren gestanden, wenn soetwas möglich ist bzw. im großen Stil, und davon sprechen wir ja scheinbar mittlerweile, benutzt wird.

Meine Vermutung ist immer noch "normales" Hacken über Trojaner / Keylogger ... oder ordinäres 'trial'n'error' bei Benutzername und Password. 

Übrigens ist mein Password so lang, dass die Platzhalter der * nicht ausreichen ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. Mai 2012)

GauloisesxX schrieb:


> Hallo, diese Spiel ist gänzlich nicht fertiggestellt, 60 Euro in den Wind geschossen.
> Diablo 3 hat nichts mehr mit der Diablo 1+2 reihe zu tun, hier wird einem ein unterentwickeltes Spiel als ein Diablo Nachfolger hingeworfen, das nicht einmal Beta Status haben sollte. Laufend werden Fähigkeiten entfernt, verändert, es macht absolut keinen Spaß zu Leveln da alles sich um das Echt Geld Auktionshaus dreht, man findet keine Gegenstände, die man benötigen würde um flüssig Abenteuer zu erleben. Es ist sehr sehr extrem klein das Spiel, die Story ist in einigen Stunden durchgespielt, und man fragt sich am ende wofür man die 60 Euro ausgegeben hat, wen das Spiel gerade einmal Alpha Stadium hat. Balance ist gänzlich nicht vorhanden. Der Entwickler scheint kein Interesse zu haben die Community zu informieren oder gar Feedback entgegenzunehmen. Das war absolut und Definitiv das letzte mal das ich von diesem Studio etwas kaufe, den diese Firma ist eine einziges Lügennetzwerk und mehr als teilweise unfähig ihre entwickelten Spiele feinzujustieren. Des weiteren hat sich dieses Spiel als auch die Firma zu einem Abzocker System herauskristallisiert, ohne Echt Geld ist man immer das 3 Rad am wagen. Ich kann nur sagen Finger weg von diesem Spiel! Und des weiteren Finger weg von diesem Entwickler.
> Was noch erwähnenswert ist, sobald man dieses Spiel installiert, wird der PC zu einem potenziellen Risiko Ziel von Angriffen durch Ausländische Organisationen die den Computer ausspähen um an die Account Daten des Spiels zu kommen. Im ganzen hat man mit dem Spiel nur ärger. Empfehlung Rückgaberecht einfordern


 
Welches Spiel spielst du da?  Von Diablo 3 kann eigentlich nicht die Rede sein.
Das Spiel ist nicht perfekt. Wenn es denn so wäre könnten wir jetzt aufhören zu diskutieren und bräuchten uns über Jahre hinweg kein anderes Game mehr zulegen. 
Wo zur Hölle willst du denn Balancingprobleme festgestellt haben ohne PvP? Wenn du im PvE bisher nur durchgemäht bist, wirst du in Inferno deinen Meister finden. 

Das Echtgeld Auktionshaus ist nicht mal online, wie soll sich dann das ganze Spiel drum drehen. Ich finde genug Gegenstände um das Spiel flüssig durchzukriegen. Klar, ich bin (wenigstens im SP) nicht immer allen Gegnern so haushoch überlegen, dass ich wie durch Butter durch die größten Gegnermassen komm, aber ich hab keine Probleme das Ding mit ein bisschen Taktik und Ausprobieren zu meistern. 
Die Entwickler geben im offiziellen Forum sogar recht eifrig Feedback und nehmen Kritik entgegen. Nur können sie auch nicht alles ins Spiel implementieren und erst recht nicht sofort. Da gehört eben auch Entwicklungszeit dazu. Das Spiel ist grad mal 2 Wochen auf dem Markt!! Da von Abzocke und Lügennetzwerk zu sprechen ist absoluter Unfug. Und eine Alpha ist das Spiel auch nicht. Eine Alpha würde bedeuten, dass das Spiel absolut unfertig ist und Bugs und abstürze ohne Ende hat und eigentlich nur in der Entwicklungsumgebung lauffähig. 
Der Gipfel ist aber folgende Aussage 


> Was noch erwähnenswert ist, sobald man dieses Spiel installiert, wird  der PC zu einem potenziellen Risiko Ziel von Angriffen durch  Ausländische Organisationen die den Computer ausspähen um an die Account  Daten des Spiels zu kommen


Das ist Bullshit hoch 10. Hacker knacken die Accounts breitgestreut, nicht gezielt. Es sind nicht irgendwelche "ausländischen Organisationen" sondern kriminelle, die gerade so gut deine Nachbarn sein könnten. Das Risiko dir einen Trojaner, Keylogger usw. einzufangen hast du bei unzureichenden Sicherheitsvorkehrungen immer. Dein Steam / Origin / sonstwas Account ist davon auch _immer  _gefährdet. Kein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen.

Ich kann ja gut verstehen, wenn man sagt "ich mag das Spiel aus diesen und jenen Gründen nicht." Sprich wenn man Kritik an Gameplay, Technik, usw. äußert ist das alles legitim. Man kann auch Blizzard für die ein odere andere Entscheidung kritisieren, wozu sicherlich auch das Feintuning bei den Items zählt ( das wohl tatsächlich etwas unausgegoren ist...).  Aber so ne Rundum Hasstirade gemischt mit ner guten Portion Bullshit .... nunja.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Mai 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> [...]  Aber so ne Rundum Hasstirade gemischt mit ner guten Portion Bullshit .... nunja.


... ist dumm.

Sags doch so wie es ist.  

Ich hab den Beitrag bis hierher gelesen: [...] Laufend werden Fähigkeiten entfernt,[...].


----------



## Zerth (31. Mai 2012)

GauloisesxX schrieb:


> Es ist sehr sehr extrem klein das Spiel, die  Story ist in einigen Stunden durchgespielt, und man fragt sich am ende  wofür man die 60 Euro ausgegeben hat, wen das Spiel gerade einmal Alpha  Stadium hat.


Sry, das ist einfach nicht richtig. 

1. Diablo 3 ist größer als Diablo 2 (ohne Addon) 
2. Diablo 3 ist an sich ein sehr ausgereiftes Spiel. Die  Verbindungsprobleme werden durch Netzwerktechnik und Server verursacht.  Sonstige Bugs habe ich bisher keine erlebt.
3. Ein perfektes Balancing  kann man bei einem solchen Titel zum release nicht erwarten. Klar, im Inferno kann man irgendwann nur noch kitten und ist dadurch in den skills eingeschränkt, aber ansonsten ist mir kein "über" skill aufgefallen. 



GauloisesxX schrieb:


> Des weiteren hat sich dieses Spiel als auch  die Firma zu einem Abzocker System herauskristallisiert, ohne Echt Geld  ist man immer das 3 Rad am wagen.


Das weißt du weil? .. Das Echtgeld AH ist nicht mal draussen


----------



## AshLambert (31. Mai 2012)

Hiho @ PCGames Jubelredakteure: schaut doch mal auf Metacritic und/oder macht doch mal eine eigene Forenauswertung: bin mir sicher, der Graben zwischen eurer Wertung und  den Userwertungen könnte nicht größer sein. Dachte, ich wäre der einzige, der eine 91% Wertung anzweifelt, dem ist aber nicht so. Ich denke die Frage, für wen ihr eigentlich schreibt, ist berechtigt. Activision-Blizzard? Das Game hat nicht mehr als 70% verdient, es ist einfach unspaßig.


----------



## Zerth (31. Mai 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> Hiho @ PCGames Jubelredakteure: schaut doch mal auf Metacritic


 Diablo III for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More - Metacritic

Metacritics 89%. Und jetzt? 

Das sich bei Megahits zahlreiche Hater im Internet rumtreiben (die D3 idR. nicht mal selbst gespielt haben, siehe hier im Forum) ist nun wirklich keine neue Information.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> ...
> Das sich bei Megahits zahlreiche Hater im Internet rumtreiben (die D3 idR. nicht mal selbst gespielt haben, siehe hier im Forum) ist nun wirklich keine neue Information.
> ...


 Dieses Argument mit dem nie gespielt haben ist sehr schwach, denn einer meiner Gründe weshalb ich auf PCGames.de bin, ist unter anderem der, das ich Spiele die ich nicht selbst z. B. über eine Demo testen kann, diese so gut es geht durch Informationen einschätzen kann.

Und ich hatte in den letzten Jahren nicht einen Fehlkauf, also gehe ich davon aus, dass ich doch sehr gut antizipieren kann, ob mir ein Spiel gefallen würde oder nicht, auch wenn ich es nicht gespielt habe.

Denn sonst bräuchte ich mir auch nicht mehrere Tests im Netz durchlesen, wenn das nichts bringen würde.

Wenn das wirklich stimmen würde, was du sagst, dann würde ich jedem abraten ein Spiel für 40-60 Euro zu kaufen, da er ja erst wissen kann, ob es ihm gefällt wenn er es gespielt hat.

Außerdem sind neben Hater mindestens genau so viele Blizzard-Fanboys bei MC dabei, wie man hier im Forum sehr gut sehen kann. 

EDIT: Nebenbei, er meinte sehr wahrscheinlich den User-Score, aber das weißt du wohl schon.


----------



## Peter Bathge (31. Mai 2012)

AshLambert schrieb:


> Hiho @ PCGames Jubelredakteure: schaut doch mal auf Metacritic und/oder macht doch mal eine eigene Forenauswertung: bin mir sicher, der Graben zwischen eurer Wertung und  den Userwertungen könnte nicht größer sein. Dachte, ich wäre der einzige, der eine 91% Wertung anzweifelt, dem ist aber nicht so. Ich denke die Frage, für wen ihr eigentlich schreibt, ist berechtigt. Activision-Blizzard? Das Game hat nicht mehr als 70% verdient, es ist einfach unspaßig.


 
Hiho @ unreflektiert mosernder PC-Games-Leser: Blätter doch mal bitte ein paar Seiten zruück. Da haben die Kollegen und ich uns aufufernd mit der Wertungsdiskussion beschäftigt und auf die Leserkommentare geantwortet. Entsprechend spare ich mir jetzt eine nochmalige Rechtfertigung 
Zu Metacritic-Userwertungen: Siehe Zerth, er hat schon ganz gut zusammengefasst, was ich davon halte.


----------



## Enisra (31. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Hiho @ unreflektiert mosernder PC-Games-Leser: Blätter doch mal bitte ein paar Seiten zruück. Da haben die Kollegen und ich uns aufufernd mit der Wertungsdiskussion beschäftigt und auf die Leserkommentare geantwortet. Entsprechend spare ich mir jetzt eine nochmalige Rechtfertigung
> Zu Metacritic-Userwertungen: Siehe Zerth, er hat schon ganz gut zusammengefasst, was ich davon halte.


 
hmmm, hat ihm wohl nicht so gefallen


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Mai 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ...
> Zu Metacritic-Userwertungen: Siehe Zerth, er hat schon ganz gut zusammengefasst, was ich davon halte.


 Dann nimm die 4Players Wertung und ich bediene mich mal des Argument Nr. 1 eines Fanboys, nur auf umgekehrte Weise.

4P hat 83 Punkte gegeben, das sind nur mickrige 8 Punkte weniger als PC Games vergeben hat und deshalb regt ihr euch auf? Ich bitte euch, macht euch doch nicht lächerlich...


----------



## sacada (31. Mai 2012)

Ich muss jetzt auch mal meinen Unmut äußern.

Diablo 3 macht mir Spaß, auch wenn ich als größtes Manko das Runensystem sehe, welches mir meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht genug Tiefgang bietet und mich mit teils total sinnfreien Runen in einer solchen Anzahl bombadiert, wie ich es lang nicht mehr erlebt habe. 

Ansonsten bietet es mir bislang das, von Diablo 2 gewöhnte, Suchtpotenzial.

Allerdings finde ich es eine Frechheit, das ich die Hälfte der Zeit, in der ich eigentlich lieber spielen würde, im Login Screen sitze und hoffe das sich mal was tut. Gegen Onlinezwang habe ich nichts, auch nicht das 1-2 Tage nach Release die Server überlastet sind, aber mehr als 2 Wochen nach dem Release sollte es doch wohl möglich sein die nötige Serverleistung bereitzustellen.
Ich komme nun 3 Tage in Folge nicht in das Spiel, aus diversen Forenartikeln weis ich das ich nicht der einzige bin, und ich habe auch besseres zu tun als 10 min mit copy&paste vor dem Rechner zu sitzen und meine Login Daten einzuhämmern.

Ich finde wegen dieser Tatsache hat das Spiel keine 91% in der Wertung verdient. Bzw. es sollte auf jedenfall nachträglich in die Spielwertung mit einfließen. ( Diablo 3 über ein The Witcher 2 zu setzen, empfinde ich wirklich schon als schlechten Scherz, die Leserbewertungen machen es deutlich!)


----------



## OldShatterhand (31. Mai 2012)

hm, neuer Patch heut nacht um 3...wolln mer mal hoffen, dass es danach endlich wieder aufwärts geht.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben: Du hast nichts auf deinem PC. Der Typ aus deiner Gruppe loggt sich einfach über deine ID in das laufende Spiel ein. [...]


Ganz ehrlich ... Session ID Klau ist für mich ne 'urban legend', ohne Hand und Fuß.


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ... Session ID Klau ist für mich ne 'urban legend', ohne Hand und Fuß.


Wie jetzt? 
Du meinst im Falle von D3? Oder allgemein?
Weil das gibt es schon.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Du meinst im Falle von D3? Oder allgemein?
> Weil das gibt es schon.


 
ALTAAAAHHH!  

Ich meinte natürlich schon Diablo 3 bzw. WoW. Der Hack dürfte nach meinem Verständnis auch bei WoW anwendbar sein, BattleNet ist BattleNet. 

Ich hab in keinen Foren irgendwelche Tools oder gar Proof-of-Concepts gesehen, die den theoretischen Ablauf darlegen. Wie 'greifen' andere Leute, die *keinen* Zugriff auf dich oder deine Leitung haben, diese ID ab? Selbst wenn man dafür keinen Zugriff auf den anderen PC benötigt, weil die Daten dem eigenen Client vorliegen: wie werden diese Daten 'abgegriffen' und vorallem dem eigenen Client vorgegaukelt, dass sich hier "echte" ID User einloggen möchte.

Da klingen andere Dinge, wie Keylogger oder ggf. sogar eine Schwachstelle bei Blizzard in der Accountverwaltung, glaubhafter ...


----------



## Mothman (1. Juni 2012)

Ja, da geb ich dir recht. War mir nur kurzfristig nicht sicher, ob du Session-Hijacking allgemein in Frage stellst. 
Dachte schon ich muss deine Session klauen.


----------



## Zerth (1. Juni 2012)

Langsam werde ich aber auch sauer .. gerade schon wieder rausgeflogen und komme nicht mehr rein. Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt, und schon gar nicht bei Blizzard


----------



## OldShatterhand (1. Juni 2012)

Jo, is mal wieder down der Scheiss. Blizzard kriegt keinen Tag am Stück mehr hin. 
Egal, hab den ganzen Tag gezockt, und mein zweites D3 shirt is da 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabs (1. Juni 2012)

<10% weil Funktioniert recht selten?


----------



## Highlig (1. Juni 2012)

Interessant wäre es doch wenn die PC Games eine  Zusatzbewertung geben würde. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren viele Titel gehabt die zwar grundsätzlich ihre tolle Wertung verdient haben, aber bei entscheidenden Punkten versagt haben. (BF3) 

Wie wäre es also wenn man einen zweiten Wert für das Spiel im Grundsatz und im zweiten für das "Drumherum" vergibt? In Zeiten von immer mehr Einschränkungen der Spieler durch Valve, Ubisoft, Blizzard oder EA wäre es doch vorzüglich hier mal anzupacken. Als ich damals angefangen habe Spielemagazine zu lesen und insbesondere die PC Games, war es Sinn und Zweck zu erfahren ob sich ein Kauf lohnt. Dies ist nun eigentlich nicht mehr möglich. Ich warte immer erstmal auf Spielderfeedback... 

Immerhin werden ja auch Bugs mit in die Wertung eines Spiels eingerechnet. Wieso also nicht auch Online-Zwang (ja das trübt für mich auf jeden Fall den Spielspaß oder umständliche Anmeldeverfahren oder Clientzwang) Wenn es ganz nach mir ging würde ich hier nicht einmal über eine Zusatzbewertung nachdenken, sondern es direkt in auf die Wertung umwalzen.

Wie denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## realShauni (1. Juni 2012)

Highlig schrieb:


> Interessant wäre es doch wenn die PC Games eine  Zusatzbewertung geben würde. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren viele Titel gehabt die zwar grundsätzlich ihre tolle Wertung verdient haben, aber bei entscheidenden Punkten versagt haben. (BF3)


Zusatzwertung wär nicht so clever find ich, besser sollte man die Downtimes mit in die Spielspaßkurve einbauen und zwar mit 0%. Ist aber halt schwer machbar weil die ja vormittags und nachmittags spielen wo die Server meistens noch ok sind. Die Probleme treten erst nach Feierabend auf und da testet die PCGames natürlich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Enisra (1. Juni 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Zusatzwertung wär nicht so clever find ich, besser sollte man die Downtimes mit in die Spielspaßkurve einbauen und zwar mit 0%. Ist aber halt schwer machbar weil die ja vormittags und nachmittags spielen wo die Server meistens noch ok sind. Die Probleme treten erst nach Feierabend auf und da testet die PCGames natürlich auch nicht mehr.


 
Sowas gehört aber auch nicht wirklich in eine Wertung rein und vorallem ist es auch schon fraglich wie die Probleme in so nem Jahr aussehen
Das es da downtimes gibt gehört dazu geschrieben, was es ja schon auch ist im Test steht, aber wenn die Leute keinen Test lesen wollen, dann muss man in dem Punkt schon sagen, selbst schuld, denn man muss es ja nicht jetzt bzw. überhaupt kaufen
Zumal Wertungen total überbewertet sind


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich ist das ganze nur wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass %/Punkte/etc.-Wertungen ziemlicher Unsinn sind. Wertung weg und der geneigte Interessent MUSS den Test lesen.

Wenn er dort dann liest: Spiel ist toll, aber nur wenn die Server on sind - diese machen aber aktuell noch wiederholt Probleme.

...entscheidet er sich mit Sicherheit differenzierter.

Interessant finde ich aktuell den Amazon-Stand. Diablo III ist aktuell bei 1.8 Sternen angekommen. Und es sind bei weitem nicht mehr nur "Rager", die dort 1-Stern-Wertungen vergeben.
Viele Rezensionen lesen sich mittlerweile so:

- Spiel ist toll
- Service ist Mist
- Wertung: 1 Stern / Spielspass 4-5 Sterne

Und das finde ich dann (aus Sicht des Spielers, der es aufgrund der Server-Probleme nicht spielen kann) gerechtfertigt.


----------



## ViktorEippert (2. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das ganze nur wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass %/Punkte/etc.-Wertungen ziemlicher Unsinn sind. Wertung weg und der geneigte Interessent MUSS den Test lesen.



Hier stimme ich dir - rein persönlich - weitesgehend zu. Also nicht direkt, dass Punktewertungen Unsinn sind, aber dass sie nicht das Optimum darstellen.



MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Interessant  finde ich aktuell den Amazon-Stand. Diablo III ist aktuell bei 1.8  Sternen angekommen. Und es sind bei weitem nicht mehr nur "Rager", die  dort 1-Stern-Wertungen vergeben.
> Viele Rezensionen lesen sich mittlerweile so:
> 
> - Spiel ist toll
> ...


 
 Das hingegen hat einen guten Gedankenkern, ist aber an der Realität vorbei geschossen. Denn damit das so funktioniert, müsste Amazon (und metacritic User-Wertungen) eine derart duale Bewertung zulassen. Fakt ist jedoch, dass es nur eine Gesamtwertung gibt und viele wegen den Serverproblemen nur einen Stern geben, obwohl sie der Meinung sind, dass das Spiel an sich klasse ist. Und dadurch entsteht nunmal ein sagenhaft realitätsferner Eindruck. Wenn man beides einbeziehen will, muss man auch entsprechend Werten. Genau das gleiche hatten wir doch schon mit ME 3 und dem Fackelzug über das Ende und den Day-One-DLC.



realShauni schrieb:


> Da die PCG die Wertung innerhlab von 2 Tagen  getroffen hat kann ich die 91% nachvollziehen auch wenn sie in meinen  AUgen, mal wieder, weit an der Realität vorbei ist. Aber bei den Hype  Titeln drückt man da ja wohl gerne mal beide Augen zu


 
Die Wertung entstand am Samstag. Also nach vier vollen Tagen.



realShauni schrieb:


> Zusatzwertung wär nicht so clever find ich,  besser sollte man die Downtimes mit in die Spielspaßkurve einbauen und  zwar mit 0%. Ist aber halt schwer machbar weil die ja vormittags und  nachmittags spielen wo die Server meistens noch ok sind. Die Probleme  treten erst nach Feierabend auf und da testet die PCGames natürlich auch  nicht mehr.


 
Und wie genau kommst du drauf, dass wir nur vor- und nachmittags getestet haben? In der Testwoche haben wir nie vor 21 Uhr mit dem Spielen in der Redaktion aufgehört. Zwei von drei Testern haben danach sogar daheim weitergespielt bis in die Nacht.



sacada schrieb:


> ( Diablo 3 über ein The Witcher 2 zu setzen,  empfinde ich wirklich schon als schlechten Scherz, die Leserbewertungen  machen es deutlich!)


 
Da hast du natürlich völlig Recht! Ich kann es auch nie verstehen, wie manche Leute Starcraft besser als Civilization finden können!

/Ironie off
Sonst noch jemand Lust auf Äpfel vs. Birnen?


----------



## realShauni (2. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sowas gehört aber auch nicht wirklich in eine Wertung rein und vorallem ist es auch schon fraglich wie die Probleme in so nem Jahr aussehen


Ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich nicht welche WErtung Diablo3 in einem Jahr verdeint hätte, jetzt ist der Release und jetzt muss es Bewertet werden, die PCGames testet ja auch nicht erst in einem Jahr. Und zur Zeit leidet der Spielspaß sehr sehr stark, ganz besonders in den Abendstunden.

Wie das erst mit dem Echtgeld AH werden soll mag ich mir garnicht vorstellen.


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. Juni 2012)

Der Test ist ja ein Witz, das Spiel ist alles nur kein Hit.

- Jemand mit einem Gästepass kann nicht mit jemanden spielen, der die Vollversion besitzt
- Färben geht nur einteilig und Farben sind viel zu hell, da sieht ein rot aus wie rosa, also bitte
- Geheimlevel verarscht die Fans, während das Kuhlevel noch ein Missverständnis realisierte. Wenn ich jemanden vorwerfe ein Arschloch zusein, ist es nicht witzig wenn sich dieser einen Anus auf die Stirn malt.
- Rotes Kreuz und Schloss vor den Items machen es unmöglich zusehen, was sich dahinter eigentlich verbirgt, zu dem ist es ein Stilbruch
- Sehr kleine Itembilder, die sich dann alle auch sehr ähnlich sind, hier hat Diablo 2 weit aus mehr Stimmung geschafft
- Zu buntes Inventar, farbige Hintergründe, Edelsteine und Grundfarben sorgen für einen Regenbogen
- Die Grafik ist keine Geschmackssache, sie ist schlichtweg unglaublich schlecht. Von 2006, nicht von 2012 wobei der Stil in dem man endet nur dafür dient eben dies durch Sätze wie "ist doch stimmig" zu verschleiern. Grafik ist IMMER stimmig, der Stil hingegen kann unstimmig sein und genau der ist es auch im Spiel
- Unwillen mehr Animationen und passende Animationen zu schaffen, so dass die Waffen des Mönchs allesamt auf dem Rücken landen
- Edelsteine sind nicht an das Level gebunden, was schnell zu Balance Problemen geführt hat, da niedrigstufige Charaktere sich günstig hochwertige Edelsteine kaufen und damit das Spiel in ohne Herausforderung durchspielen konnten.
- NPCs haben keine Persönlichkeit, das Menü ist konsolenartig
- Das Menü des Schmieds setzt sich immer wieder zurück, weshalb man Items ansehen muss, für die man sich gar nicht interessiert und zum unnötigen scrollen führt
- Viele Witze im Spiel stellen einen weiteren Stilbruch dar. Das fängt mit dem arabischen Führer an, geht über einen Mann in einem Fass und endet in Akt 3 darin, dass Flugviehcher ständig irgendwelche Leute kidnappen.
- Extrem schlechte, weil vorhersehbare Story. Das meiste wurde schon vor Release von den Leuten prophezeit.
- Man entledigt sich vieler Charaktere, die eigentlich großes Potential hätten
- Logiklücken innerhalb der Story und der Spielwelt
- Mana wurde abgeschafft
- Cooldowns stören den Spielfluß
- Tränke heilen besonders in höheren Levelstufen gerade nur noch einen Bruchteil des eigenen Lebens
- Klassen sind auf bestimmte Spielweisen festgelegt, bspw. Barbar mit Schild
- Blizzard spricht davon, dass höhere Schwierigkeitsgrade und gerade Inferno sehr schwer sein sollen, in Wirklichkeit sind sie einfach nur unfair, schlecht gebalanced und schlecht konzipiert. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob ich bestimmte Strategien zu bestimmten Zeiten anwenden muss oder mich durchsterbe. Letzteres ist nicht der Sinn und Zweck eines Hack'n Slays
- Droprate ist an das Auktionshaus geknüpft, was dazu führt dass man effektiv kaum Unique oder Set Items kriegen kann.
- farmen bedeutet nun Gold farmen und nicht mehr Items farmen
- Verbindungsprobleme dank Onlinezwang, Onlinezwang dank Auktionshaus
- schlechter, kundenfeindlicher Service

Und das ist sicher noch immer nur ein Bruchteil der eigentlichen Liste an Konfliktpunkten in Diablo 3. Ich prophezeie schon jetzt, Torchlight II wird, trotz weniger Konfliktpunkte, schlechter abschneiden.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> - Jemand mit einem Gästepass kann nicht mit jemanden spielen, der die Vollversion besitzt


Soll ja auch nur ne Demo darstellen. Und dafür ist der Umfang mehr als großzügig.



> - Man entledigt sich vieler Charaktere, die eigentlich großes Potential hätten


Wer zum Beispiel?



> - Logiklücken innerhalb der Story und der Spielwelt


Dann nenn mal welche.



> - Mana wurde abgeschafft


Und der Hexendoktor zaubert mit blauer Tinte?



> - Cooldowns stören den Spielfluß


...oder zwingen den Spieler, taktischer Vorzugehen. Kann man sehen wie man will.



> - Tränke heilen besonders in höheren Levelstufen gerade nur noch einen Bruchteil des eigenen Lebens


So ziemlich der einzige Punkt, wo ich zustimme.



> - Klassen sind auf bestimmte Spielweisen festgelegt, bspw. Barbar mit Schild


Komisch, ich benutze ein Zweihandschwert. Mein Barbar weiß gar nicht, was ein Schild ist. Sich dahinter zu verstecken wäre eh ne Schande.



> - schlechter, kundenfeindlicher Service


Das kann ich ja nun absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Mir wurde bisher immer sofort und sehr gut geholfen.

Wollte eigentlich auf jeden einzelnen Punkt antworten, aber das wäre mir zuviel Arbeit gewesen. Erstmal essen fassen.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> - Klassen sind auf bestimmte Spielweisen festgelegt, bspw. Barbar mit Schild





LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Komisch, ich benutze ein Zweihandschwert. Mein Barbar weiß gar nicht, was ein Schild ist. Sich dahinter zu verstecken wäre eh ne Schande.


 

Und ich benutze zwei Einhandwaffen.  Also sind wir jetzt rein rechnerisch schon bei 3 Möglichkeiten den Barbaren zu spielen. 
Seth, your argument is invalid.


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Soll ja auch nur ne Demo darstellen. Und dafür ist der Umfang mehr als großzügig.



Ja genau eine Demo, deswegen können ja Gästepässler auch zusammen spielen. Sie sind für Freunde vorgesehen und dann kann man nicht mit ihnen spielen? Das ist schlicht dämlich.



> Wer zum Beispiel?


Maghda, Zoltan Kulle



> Dann nenn mal welche.


Black Soulstone. Andariel ist ein geringeres Übel, wo kommt ihr Seelenstein her? Gleiches gilt für Baal. Im Black Soulstone sind einfach mal so die ganzen Seelen eingeschlossen.



> Und der Hexendoktor zaubert mit blauer Tinte?


Es gibt keinen Grund warum Mana faktisch aus dem Spiel entfernt wurde. Gegen Weiterentwicklung und neue Ideen wie Hass/Disziplin ist nichts zusagen, warum man aber Disziplin bspw. nicht weiter Mana nennt oder Arkan oder oder oder ist unbekannt. Sich grundlos von den besonderen Eigenschaften Diablos zu entfernen, obwohl man Diablo im Namen hat, ist ein Kontrapunkt.



> ...oder zwingen den Spieler, taktischer Vorzugehen. Kann man sehen wie man will.


Nö, kann man nicht. Wenn ich etwas nicht benutzen kann, weil es grau hinterlegt ist, dann ist der Fluss gestört. Etwas nicht tun zu können ist keine Frage des Standpunktes, es ist so. Über das taktische Vorgehen hingegen kann man streiten, denn ich sehe da kein taktisches Vorgehen. Das Spiel setzt nicht auf taktisch, das zeigt sich schon in den roten Blobs, die einfach zufällig fallen.



> Komisch, ich benutze ein Zweihandschwert. Mein Barbar weiß gar nicht, was ein Schild ist. Sich dahinter zu verstecken wäre eh ne Schande.


Tja, eine Zauberin kann mit einer Axt trotzdem wenig anfangen. Doch da ich das Schild ansprach, da reicht in Blick in die Diablo/Blizzard Foren. Es war übrigens keine Rede davon, dass man nicht anders spielen kann, sondern dass es schlicht unattraktiv ist.



> Das kann ich ja nun absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Mir wurde bisher immer sofort und sehr gut geholfen.


Tja, jemand der in HC durch einen Verbindungsabbruch stirbt, dem wird nicht geholfen. Jemand der sich einfach auf anderen Realms wiederfand sollte auch nicht geholfen werden.


----------



## Warn (2. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich war die Begeisterung schon weg, als klar wurde, daß es kein Spielen im lokalen Netzwerks mehr geben wird; ...aber gekauft hätte man es sich vermutlich dann doch.
Aber Internetpflicht beim einem Singelplayer-Spiel?
Das ist ein KO-Kriterium, so ein Unfug kommt mir nicht ins Haus.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Tja, eine Zauberin kann mit einer Axt trotzdem wenig anfangen. Doch da ich das Schild ansprach, da reicht in Blick in die Diablo/Blizzard Foren. Es war übrigens keine Rede davon, dass man nicht anders spielen kann, sondern dass es schlicht unattraktiv ist.


Also ich hab von Level 1 bis Level 60 mit zwei Einhandwaffen gespielt und fand das  immer sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Grund warum Mana faktisch aus dem Spiel entfernt wurde. Gegen Weiterentwicklung und neue Ideen wie Hass/Disziplin ist nichts zusagen, warum man aber Disziplin bspw. nicht weiter Mana nennt oder Arkan oder oder oder ist unbekannt. Sich grundlos von den besonderen Eigenschaften Diablos zu entfernen, obwohl man Diablo im Namen hat, ist ein Kontrapunkt.


 
Ganz ehrlich: das ist doch Haarspalterei.  Ob das jetzt Mana oder Spirit oder Hurzelpurz heißt, ist doch wirklich völlig egal. Ich seh da auch keinen Bruch in irgendeiner Form.

Insgesamt finde ich es sehr erstaunlich, wie manche Leute den Autoren und Entwicklern eines Spieles vorschreiben wollen wie genau das Spiel denn doch bitte auszusehen hat. Wenn es nicht bis ins kleinste Detail den Vorstellungen des Spielers entspricht wird gejammert, gemault und 1 Sternebewertungen auf Amazon verteilt. Man muss den bösen Buben ja auch mal zeigen was sich gehört 
Blizzard hat nen defintiven Fehler gemacht mit dem Onlinezwang. Auch das Auktionshaus ist sicher diskussionswürdig. Der Rest sind Designentscheidungen. Die müssen einem nicht gefallen, deswegen ist das aber noch lange kein schlechtes Spiel.
 Aber auch hier muss man dazu sagen, dass Blizzard das (wie in unzähligen Vorabberichten und Interviews mit Entwicklern und Spielern) im Vorfeld viele Entscheidungen mit der Community getroffen hat und im Betatest auf Grund von Rückmeldungen und Vorschlägen aus der Spielergemeinde sehr viel geändert hat.


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. Juni 2012)

Es ist eben nicht egal, weil Diablo sich auf bestimmte Weise definiert. Wenn ich statt Mana Hurzelpurz einführe ist das ein Bruch, den siehst auch du denn Hurzelpurz besteht aus 10 Buchstaben und Mana aus 4.

Und nein, niemand will jemanden etwas vorschreiben, es geht um die Bewertung. Letztendlich beeinflußt die natürlich, wie Produkte oder Werke entstehen. Wenn etwas schlechtes gut bewertet wird, ist das natürlich für den Macher vorteilhaft, denn er braucht nichts verbessern und auch für die Konkurrenz ist es vorteilhaft, da die sich nicht anstrengen muss. Mit der Konkurrenz ist das aber natürlich so eine Sache, denn wenn es um Videospiele geht findet nicht unbedingt eine Gleichbehandlung statt. Letztendlich aber ist es schon mehr als nur fragwürdig zu sagen, der Kunde soll doch bitte die Schnauze halten, Entwickler und Autoren haben nicht kritisiert zu werden, was du "vorschreiben" nennst.

Designentscheidungen sind darüber hinaus natürlich nicht von Kritik ausgenommen. Wie kommst du denn darauf? Wenn eine Designentscheidung schlecht ist, dann hat sie auch schlecht genannt zu werden, wenn sie heikel sind, dann heikel. Und Entscheidungen mit der Community gefällt? Das ist ja wohl ein Witz, die Beta lief bis Level 13 und an den heiklen Punkten wurde überhaupt nichts geändert, während andere noch gar nicht ersichtlich waren.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2012)

Letztendlich kommt es auf die Verkaufszahlen an und nicht auf irgendeine Wertung. 
Und ich denke, da hat D3 die besten Argumente.


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. Juni 2012)

Aha. Also ist Dieter Bohlens schaffen ein Meisterwerk, weil sie sich gut verkauft. Wird ja immer besser.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Aha. Also ist Dieter Bohlens schaffen ein Meisterwerk, weil sie sich gut verkauft. Wird ja immer besser.


Nein, aber Dieter Bohlen wird es egal sein, ob irgendjemand schreibt "das ist scheiße", solange er genug davon verkauft.


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. Juni 2012)

Und welche Rolle soll das Spielen? Musikgeschichtlich wird er gerade mal als Negativbeispiel eingehen und Kritik wirkt gleichzeitig aufgeklärerisch, was unter anderem natürlich einen Beitrag dazu leistet, dass die Verkaufszahlen nicht noch höher sind. Allerdings kratzt das das Thema "Kritik" auch nur an. Es ist jedenfalls sicher nicht sinnvoll, Kritik damit bekämpfen zu wollen, dass ja die Verkaufszahlen hoch sind oder sich die kritisierten einen Dreck drum scheren.


----------



## Mothman (2. Juni 2012)

Ich versteh dich ja, Kritik ist wichtig und legitim. Kritik muss sein. 
Aber was genau willst du aussagen? 
Okay, Diablo 3 findest du nicht so pralle, dass haben wir jetzt kapiert.

Meine Aussage ist nur: Wenn ein Firma/ein Publisher den Erfolg beurteilt, dann macht es das nicht anhand von User-Kritiken, sondern anhand von Verkaufszahlen.

EDIT:
Ich habe selbst mal für einen Publisher von Games gearbeitet und weiß, dass Kritik zwar wahrgenommen wird, sie sogar teilweise für Designänderungen sorgt, aber grundsätzlich -solange der Cashflow läuft - total zweitrangig ist. Das ist knallharte Wirtschaft und kein Wunschkonzert.


----------



## maho1973 (2. Juni 2012)

Die ganzer Os und Ahs funktionieren, aber auch nur, solange es keine Anmeldeprobleme gibt...


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> - Färben geht nur einteilig ...


Du kannst deine ganze Rüstung einfärben - brauchst dann aber für jedes Teil ein Färbemittel. 
Ich seh jetzt nicht wirklich das große Problem ...



> Grafik ist IMMER stimmig, der Stil hingegen kann unstimmig sein


Nein. Siehe beispielsweise die Augendarstellung im damals recht realistischen Quake 4.



> - Unwillen mehr Animationen und passende Animationen zu schaffen, so dass die Waffen des Mönchs allesamt auf dem Rücken landen


Gerade bei den Kampfanimationen des Mönchs wollen Blizzard noch nachbessern.



> - NPCs haben keine Persönlichkeit ...


Wtf? Was für ein Spiel hast du gespielt?

Also bei mir haben die Main NPCs, die Handwerker und die Begleiter sehr viel Persönlichkeit - daß nicht jeder _Söldner#251_ eine komplette Charaktergeschichte etc hat, sollte nicht überraschen. Diablo ist ja kein "Hardcore" RPG wie zB die Elder Scrolls Spiele, sondern ein H&S.



SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Maghda, Zoltan Kulle


Gerade Maghda ging mir auf den Senkel und ich war froh, als die endlich hin war.



> Black Soulstone. Andariel ist ein geringeres Übel, wo kommt ihr Seelenstein her? Gleiches gilt für Baal. Im Black Soulstone sind einfach mal so die ganzen Seelen eingeschlossen.


Das ist vielleicht doof, aber keine Logiklücke:



Spoiler



Dämonen, die in Sankturio getötet werden, kehren zurück in die Brennenden Höllen. Dämonen, die in den Brennenden Höllen getötet werden, kehren zurück in den Dunklen Abgrund.
Diablo und Mephisto waren nach D2 im Dunklen Abgrund - Andariel, Duriel und Baal in den Brennenden Höllen.

Adria hat diese 5 Übel in den 20 Jahren nach D2 "markiert" und mit Hilfe von Zoltan Kulle wurden diese in den Schwarzen Seelenstein gesaugt.

Und das ging nicht "einfach mal so", schließlich mussten wir dafür diesen mächtigen Magier erst von den Toten zurückholen, weil der Seelenstein sonst gar nicht zu gebrauchen gewesen wäre.





> ... warum man aber Disziplin bspw. nicht weiter Mana nennt ...


Weil "Disziplin" was völlig anderes ist als "Zauberkraft" respektive "Mana"?



> Sich grundlos von den besonderen Eigenschaften Diablos zu entfernen, obwohl man Diablo im Namen hat, ist ein Kontrapunkt.


Es gibt viele Gründe, ein Spiel der Diablo Serie zu spielen, aber daß man Diablo spielt, weil die Ressourcen Bezeichnung "Mana" lautet, war mir bis heute neu.
Nebenbei gesagt: Andere Spiele haben auch "Mana"-Balken und -Kugeln, obwohl es keine Diablo Spiele sind.

Sakrileg!


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. Juni 2012)

Ich will darauf hinaus, dass deine Aussage schlicht keine Rolle spielt, ganz zu schweigen davon dass sie zu kurz greift. Eine Sache kann erfolgreich sein (siehe Dragon Age 2) aber die Reaktionen extrem negativ, was wiederum die Verkaufszahlen der Zukunft beeinflusst. Die Aufgabe der Fachpresse ist es eigentlich, die Werke des Mediums Videospiel kritisch zu bewerten. Das heisst selbstverständlich nicht nur im negativen Sinn, sondern auch im Positiven aber es fällt auf, wenn immer wieder und wieder Konfliktpunkte einfach nicht in die Wertung einfließen. Sie macht einfach ihren verdammten Job nicht, wenn sie Dinge ignoriert, weil wir es hier mit einem großen Namen und hohen Verkaufszahlen zutun haben. Wenn man ein Wertungsspektrum hat, sollte man es ausnutzen. Wenn man dazu nicht fähig ist, sollte man es komplett abschaffen. Ernstnehmen, kann man es sonst nämlich nicht und man braucht sich dann auch nicht wundern, wenn es immer wieder zu Bestechungsvorwürfen kommt. Nicht etwa weil sie wahr wären (dem ist erschreckender Weise vermutlich nicht mal so), sondern weil das Verhalten den Anschein erweckt.



Worrel schrieb:


> Du kannst deine ganze Rüstung einfärben - brauchst dann aber für jedes Teil ein Färbemittel.
> Ich seh jetzt nicht wirklich das große Problem ...
> 
> Nein. Siehe beispielsweise die Augendarstellung im damals recht realistischen Quake 4.



Die Darstellung von Augen klingt für mich eher wie Design, nicht wie Grafik.



> Gerade bei den Kampfanimationen des Mönchs wollen Blizzard noch nachbessern.



Dafür hatten sie über sechs Jahre Zeit.



> Wtf? Was für ein Spiel hast du gespielt?
> 
> Also  bei mir haben die Main NPCs, die Handwerker und die Begleiter sehr viel  Persönlichkeit - daß nicht jeder _Söldner#251_ eine komplette  Charaktergeschichte etc hat, sollte nicht überraschen. Diablo ist ja  kein "Hardcore" RPG wie zB die Elder Scrolls Spiele, sondern ein  H&S.



Ich habe Diablo 3 gespielt und um die Hauptpersonen geht es dabei gar nicht, obwohl auch hier einiges zu bemängeln wäre, sondern um die NPCs daneben. Die Händler nämlich, die sind kein Vergleich zu Gheed, Charsi, Elzix, Nihlathak oder Alkor - ach sogar Jamella hat mehr Charakter.http://diablo3.ingame.de/wiki/Nihlathak



> Gerade Maghda ging mir auf den Senkel und ich war froh, als die endlich hin war.



Mochte ich auch nicht, nichts desto trotz hatte sie großes aber völlig ungenutztes Potential.



> Das ist vielleicht doof, aber keine Logiklücke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das alles ist schon eine ziemlich große Logiklücke, auch falsch wenn es nach dem Book of Cain geht und immer noch stellt sich die Frage, wie all die Übel in den Seelenstein kommen. Man sieht das alles nicht, es wird keine Brücke geschlagen, stattdessen wird es einem einfach vorgesetzt und das ist nicht gerade gute Autorenkunst.



> Weil "Disziplin" was völlig anderes ist als "Zauberkraft" respektive "Mana"?
> 
> Es  gibt viele Gründe, ein Spiel der Diablo Serie zu spielen, aber daß man  Diablo spielt, weil die Ressourcen Bezeichnung "Mana" lautet, war mir  bis heute neu.
> Nebenbei gesagt: Andere Spiele haben auch "Mana"-Balken und -Kugeln, obwohl es keine Diablo Spiele sind.
> ...



Es ist ein winziger Aspekt des gesamten Spektrums, der schlicht zeigt mit wie wenig Respekt die neuen an das Werk der alten rangegangen sind.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (2. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Es ist eben nicht egal, weil Diablo sich auf bestimmte Weise definiert. Wenn ich statt Mana Hurzelpurz einführe ist das ein Bruch, den siehst auch du denn Hurzelpurz besteht aus 10 Buchstaben und Mana aus 4.


Wie gesagt: Haarspalterei. Tut dem Spiel keinen Abbruch. wie das Ding jetzt heißt ist egal, so lange es seine Funktion erfüllt.



> Und nein, niemand will jemanden etwas vorschreiben, es geht um die Bewertung. Letztendlich beeinflußt die natürlich, wie Produkte oder Werke entstehen. Wenn etwas schlechtes gut bewertet wird, ist das natürlich für den Macher vorteilhaft, denn er braucht nichts verbessern und auch für die Konkurrenz ist es vorteilhaft, da die sich nicht anstrengen muss. Mit der Konkurrenz ist das aber natürlich so eine Sache, denn wenn es um Videospiele geht findet nicht unbedingt eine Gleichbehandlung statt. Letztendlich aber ist es schon mehr als nur fragwürdig zu sagen, der Kunde soll doch bitte die Schnauze halten, Entwickler und Autoren haben nicht kritisiert zu werden, was du "vorschreiben" nennst.


die Frage ist ja immer _was _genau bewertet wird. Die Spielepresse macht da sicher viele Fehler (in meinen Augen ist die Wertung nach Punkten so einer) - aber sie _versucht_ nunmal das Spiel objektiv zu bewerten. Jetzt stellt sich immer die Frage "Was ist da schlecht". Und da haben wir das "Problem", dass  (wie in diesem Fall) 4 Redakteure dransitzen die 4 eigene Meinungen haben, und die das jetzt irgendwie unter einen Hut bekommen und die jeweiligen persönlichen Mankos gewichten müssen. Wenn das positive Überwiegt, kommt eine gute Wertung bei raus. Und dass dann so Kinkerlitzchen wie die Färbung der Rüstung, der Name der Zauberressource oder die allgemeine Farbgebung eher hinten Anstehen ist klar. Weil im Endeffekt ändert das wirklich nichts am Spielerlebnis. 
Kritik am Autor ist durchaus berechtigt. Aber es ist in meinen Augen nicht berechtigt ein Spiel *allgemein *für schlecht zu erklären weil mir *persönlich *einige Designentscheidungen nicht passen. 



> Designentscheidungen sind darüber hinaus natürlich nicht von Kritik ausgenommen. Wie kommst du denn darauf? Wenn eine Designentscheidung schlecht ist, dann hat sie auch schlecht genannt zu werden, wenn sie heikel sind, dann heikel. Und Entscheidungen mit der Community gefällt? Das ist ja wohl ein Witz, die Beta lief bis Level 13 und an den heiklen Punkten wurde überhaupt nichts geändert, während andere noch gar nicht ersichtlich waren.



Wie gesagt, die Community ist nicht der Entwickler!! Die Community hat Feedback gegeben, die Entwickler haben es aufgenommen und nach ihrem Ermessen eingebaut. Natürlich ist die Beta, so wie sie angelegt war eher ein Marketing Gag als ne echte Beta - die wohl sehr viel eher in sehr viel kleinerem Kreis stattfand. Design darf man immer kritisieren. Aber es muss deutlich bleiben, dass es die persönliche Meinung ist, weil es geht hier immer um Geschmack. Und da gibts eben 100 Leute die 100 verschiedene Geschmäcker haben.


----------



## Worrel (2. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Die Darstellung von Augen klingt für mich eher wie Design, nicht wie Grafik.


Nope. Siehe zB dieses Bild:
http://www.ixbt.com/video/itogi-video/pics/quake4/quake4_gf8800_1.jpg

Für damalige Verhältnisse sah die Grafik realistisch aus, aber durch diese Darstellung der Augen wirkten alle (!) NPCs so unheimlich wie die Stroggs, die es eigentlich zu bekämpfen galt...



> Dafür hatten sie über sechs Jahre Zeit.


Ändert nichts daran, daß "Unwillen zu Änderungen an den Animationen" nach dem momentanen Stand der Dinge schlicht falsch ist.



> Ich habe Diablo 3 gespielt und um die Hauptpersonen geht es dabei gar nicht, obwohl auch hier einiges zu bemängeln wäre, sondern um die NPCs daneben. Die Händler nämlich, die sind kein Vergleich zu Gheed, Charsi, Elzix, Nihlathak oder Alkor - ach sogar Jamella hat mehr Charakter.


Nun ja, irgendwo muss ja "Schluß" sein - und wenn man bedenkt, daß Diablo 3 rund 15.000 Dialogzeilen beinhaltet und dass man sich Dutzende Minuten lang mit den Handwerkern unterhalten kann und sämtliche Begleiter ausführlich über ihre Vergangenheit berichten, entschädigt das voll und ganz für relativ blasse Händler.

btw: es wurde sogar daran gedacht, daß man ab dem 2. Durchlauf mit einem Templer als Begleiter auf den Templer treffen könnte - der eine stellt dann fest, daß Jondar keine Chance gegen *zwei* Templer hätte ...



> Das alles ist schon eine ziemlich große Logiklücke, auch falsch wenn es nach dem Book of Cain geht


Ich seh da keine Logiklücke, das ist "nur" - wie du schon geschrieben hast - "keine gute Autorenkunst".

Was genau ist denn nach der Cain Chronik falsch?



> Man sieht das alles nicht, ...


Als Kulle den Seelenstein vollendet, sieht man, wie die Seelen der 7 Übel hineingesaugt werden.


----------



## SethWinterstein (2. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nope. Siehe zB dieses Bild:
> http://www.ixbt.com/video/itogi-video/pics/quake4/quake4_gf8800_1.jpg
> 
> Für damalige Verhältnisse sah die Grafik realistisch aus, aber durch diese Darstellung der Augen wirkten alle (!) NPCs so unheimlich wie die Stroggs, die es eigentlich zu bekämpfen galt...



Was hat das mit Grafik zutun? Es ist Design. Die Technik ist im ganzen Spiel ja die selbe.



> Ändert nichts daran, daß "Unwillen zu Änderungen an den Animationen" nach dem momentanen Stand der Dinge schlicht falsch ist.



Nö, das ist nicht falsch. Das wird nämlich schon ewig bemängelt und wenn man es in sechs Jahren + Beta nicht gebacken kriegt, nenn ich das Unwillen.



> Nun ja, irgendwo muss ja "Schluß" sein - und wenn man bedenkt, daß Diablo 3 rund 15.000 Dialogzeilen beinhaltet und dass man sich Dutzende Minuten lang mit den Handwerkern unterhalten kann und sämtliche Begleiter ausführlich über ihre Vergangenheit berichten, entschädigt das voll und ganz für relativ blasse Händler.



Ich will mich nicht dutzende Minuten mit Handwerkern unterhalten, ich will einfach nur das Gleiche Erlebnis wie in Diablo 2. Man hätte sich die ganzen unsinnigen Händler sparen können und gleich Haedrig, den Juwelier und die Mystikerin nehmen können. Es stellt sich ja sowieso schon die Frage, warum man bei einem Schmied nicht reparieren kann.

Die Begleiter habe ich nicht kritisiert, nur erwähnt dass es mit ihnen Probleme gibt.



> Ich seh da keine Logiklücke, das ist "nur" - wie du schon geschrieben hast - "keine gute Autorenkunst".



Also wenn ich einfach Andariel und Duriels Seele mal eben für den Seelenstein voraussetze obwohl sie eigentlich getötet und selbst im Abyss sein sollten (denn deren Seelen waren immer in ihren Körpern). Der Ort an dem sie getötet werden ist ja egal, Mephisto und Co. konnten nur sterben, wenn ihre Seelensteine zerstört werden und dazu brauchte es halt den Amboss in der Hölle. Das ganze ähnelte den Horcruxen in den Harry Potter Romanen.

Dass man plötzlich einfach mal Andariels und Duriels Seelen voraussetzt, im Grunde auch die anderen halt "da hat" ist das Problem. Man sieht nicht wie Adria an die Seelen kommt, es fehlt der Übergang und dadurch kommt es zu einer Logiklücke. Da hilft es auch nicht, dass die Seelen in den Stein gesaugt werden, im Gegenteil genau das ist ja der Grund für die Irritation.



Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Haarspalterei. Tut dem Spiel  keinen Abbruch. wie das Ding jetzt heißt ist egal, so lange es seine  Funktion erfüllt.



Nö, es ist eben nicht egal ob ich die Macht in Star Wars plötzlich Saft  nenne, denn dann ist es kein Nachfolger mehr, sondern eine Parodie.



> die  Frage ist ja immer _was _genau bewertet wird. Die Spielepresse  macht da sicher viele Fehler (in meinen Augen ist die Wertung nach  Punkten so einer) - aber sie _versucht_ nunmal das Spiel objektiv  zu bewerten. (...) Wie gesagt, die Community ist nicht der Entwickler!!  Die Community hat Feedback gegeben, die Entwickler haben es aufgenommen  und nach ihrem Ermessen eingebaut. Natürlich ist die Beta, so wie sie  angelegt war eher ein Marketing Gag als ne echte Beta - die wohl sehr  viel eher in sehr viel kleinerem Kreis stattfand. Design darf man immer  kritisieren. Aber es muss deutlich bleiben, dass es die persönliche  Meinung ist, weil es geht hier immer um Geschmack. Und da gibts eben 100  Leute die 100 verschiedene Geschmäcker haben.



Ich setz das mal zusammen, denn genau das ist der Fehler der bei dieser  Diskussion immer wieder gemacht wird. Es geht nicht um Geschmack. Es ist  völlig egal ob Jericho für mich das Spiel des Jahres war, wenn ich  objektiv bewerten will muss ich das außen vor lassen und ganz nüchtern  sehen, was das Spiel richtig und was das Spiel falsch macht. Es spielt  dabei keine Rolle ob das, was ich kritisiere mir nicht vielleicht sogar  gefällt, ich muss registrieren dass es andere nicht gefällt. Letzten  Endes ist Design sogar extrem weit von Geschmack entfernt, denn wenn es  sich um einen Nachfolger handelt, muss er im Rahmen seines Namens  bewertet werden. Es ist völlig egal ob jemand das total toll findet,  wenn es dem Namen nicht gerecht wird ist es ein Konfliktpunkt und  dementsprechend gehört dies auch in die Wertung mitaufgenommen. An  diesem und vielen anderen Tests sieht man, dass wenn überhaupt  Konfliktpunkte erwähnt werden aber anstatt sie in die Bewertung  miteinzubeziehen, ruht man sich auf einem "Das ist halt Geschmackssache"  aus. Ein Spiel machen nun mal Kinkerlitzchen aus, Spiele bestehen aus  gar nichts anderem als das. Wenn ich aber alle Kinkerlitzchen einfach  ignoriere, die halt nicht besonders befriedigend oder Werkgetreu  umgesetzt wurden, ist es kein Wunder wenn ständig Höchstwertungen  vergeben werden. Wie gesagt, wir werden sehen dass Torchlight II nicht  besser als Diablo III bewertet werden wird, unter anderem weil an  Spielen die keine großen Namen haben ein anderes Maß angelegt wird.


----------



## svennydob (3. Juni 2012)

Ich frag mich was eure sog. "Tester" geraucht haben, als sie zu einer 91 %- tigen!! Spielspaß- Wertung gekommen sind! 
Schaut euch die Bewertungen auf Amazon an - dort findet man WIRKLICH UNABHÄNGIGE und ehrliche Meinungen zum Spiel und zwar bedingungslos und knallhart dargelegt! Und es geht längst nicht mehr um den Fehler 37 o.Ä., sondern um das Spielprinzip an sich - das Spiel ist nämlich mega langweilig, man hat 0 Freiheiten, die Drops sind ein WITZ, Inferno ist viel zu unfair, Schmied komplett überflüssig -> AH!
Das soll 91 % bedeuten? IS klar... PCG hat für mich schon längst an Seriösität verloren und zwar nicht zu knapp!!!


----------



## Enisra (3. Juni 2012)

svennydob schrieb:


> Schaut euch die Bewertungen auf Amazon an - dort findet man WIRKLICH UNABHÄNGIGE und ehrliche Meinungen zum Spiel und zwar bedingungslos und knallhart dargelegt!
> Das soll 91 % bedeuten? IS klar... PCG hat für mich schon längst an Seriösität verloren und zwar nicht zu knapp!!!


 
ja 
ne
is klar

Ich erkenne ein dickes Oxymoron oder anders ausgedrückt, wenn mir eine Wertung nicht gefällt sucht man sich einfach eine die einem passt

Vorallem sind das auch die seriöseste Art von Wertung wenn man das abstraft weil einem das Spiel nicht gefällt


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. Juni 2012)

Es war einmal in Harrogath - Der (optische) Aufstieg eines Barbaren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



v.l.n.r: Stufe 12, 34, 49, 55, 60


----------



## Worrel (3. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> [quake 4 Bild] Was hat das mit Grafik zutun? Es ist Design. Die Technik ist im ganzen Spiel ja die selbe.


Design wäre es, wenn die Macher gesagt hätten: "Wir wollen, daß alle Augen von allen Charakteren merkwürdig unheimlich aussehen" - das werden sie aber kaum geplant haben.

Sie wollten vom _Design _her eine möglichst realistische Grafik, haben aber die Augen nicht vernünftig hinbekommen. 
=> Problem der Grafik, nicht des Designs.



> Ich will mich nicht dutzende Minuten mit Handwerkern unterhalten, ich will einfach nur das Gleiche Erlebnis wie in Diablo 2.


... wo die Händler durch ... was genau so viel mehr Persönlichkeit als in Diablo 3 haben?



> Also wenn ich einfach Andariel und Duriels Seele mal eben für den Seelenstein voraussetze obwohl sie eigentlich getötet und selbst im Abyss sein sollten (denn deren Seelen waren immer in ihren Körpern). Der Ort an dem sie getötet werden ist ja egal, Mephisto und Co. konnten nur sterben, wenn ihre Seelensteine zerstört werden und dazu brauchte es halt den Amboss in der Hölle. Das ganze ähnelte den Horcruxen in den Harry Potter Romanen.


Keine Ahnung, was in Harry Potter passiert, aber in einem Diablo wiki hab ich irgendwo gelesen, daß beim Töten der Dämonen der Ort eine Rolle spielt - du darfst mir aber gerne erklären, wo genau der Fehler liegt, falls da einer vorhanden ist.

Jetzt mal angenommen, Andariels und Duriels Seele sind nach D2 in dem Dunklen Abgrund (genauso wie die von Mephisto und Diablo (laut Tyrael in D2)). Baals müsste dann ja auch dort sein.
Dann sind alle deren Seelen an einem Ort, wo Adria sie der Reihe nach "markieren" kann und alle dann bei dem Fertigstellen des schwarzen Seelensteins dort hineingesaugt werden.

Ich seh da keine Logiklücke.



> Dass man plötzlich einfach mal Andariels und Duriels Seelen voraussetzt, im Grunde auch die anderen halt "da hat" ist das Problem. Man sieht nicht wie Adria an die Seelen kommt, es fehlt der Übergang und dadurch kommt es zu einer Logiklücke.


Nein, nur zu einem schlechten Erzählstil. Rein logisch betrachtet kann man die Story problemlos nachvollziehen - auch wenn man nicht genau weiß, in welchem Bereich der Hölle sich die Seelen gerade befinden.

Schließlich wird nach dem Kulle Kampf im Dialog erklärt, daß Adria vor 20 Jahren beschlossen hatte, die Seelen der Großen Übel zu markieren, damit sie in den Schwarzen Seelenstein kommen können.



> Nö, es ist eben nicht egal ob ich die Macht in Star Wars plötzlich Saft nenne, denn dann ist es kein Nachfolger mehr, sondern eine Parodie.


Dann müsstest du jetzt aber noch erklären, was an der Ressourcen Umbenennung zu zB "Disziplin" so besonders ulkig ist, daß es für die Klassifikation als "Parodie" taugt.


----------



## SethWinterstein (3. Juni 2012)

Quatsch, die Augen sind Texturen, sie hätten andere Texturen nehmen können, das Modell ändern können. Es ist Design, nicht Grafik. Die Grafik ist immer gleich, daher kann es gar keine unstimmige Grafik geben. Unstimmigkeit in der Präsentation hingegen schon und das ist bei Diablo 3 der Fall.

Die Händler in Diablo 2 hatten Persönlichkeit weil sie einem Quests geliefert haben und ein paar Textzeilen besaßen. Die Diablo 3 Händler haben es nicht, sie sind geben nur einen Kommentar beim ansprechen von sich, ansonsten sind sie 0815, ja zum Teil sind es einfach Kopien von Gegnern. Sowas nennt man gemeinhin lieblos und oft endet es in Leblosigkeit. Die Orte von Diablo 3 jedenfalls können sich nicht mal mit der Festung des Schicksals messen.

Die Logiklücke ist schlußendlich immer noch da, denn man sieht es nun mal nicht. Es passiert einfach. Da ist der Stein, die letzten Monster werden besiegt und Ende. Vom mysteriösen markieren ist nichts zusehen, wie kommt Adria in den Abyss? Was ist überhaupt der Abyss? Einfach nur zusagen "ja die wurden markiert" ist löst das Problem nicht, im Gegenteil es verstärkt es sogar nur noch.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (3. Juni 2012)

> Nö, es ist eben nicht egal ob ich die Macht in Star Wars plötzlich Saft  nenne, denn dann ist es kein Nachfolger mehr, sondern eine Parodie.


Klar wenn ich in absoluten Quatsch wechsel verkommts zur Parodie, aber das ist bei D3 ja nicht geschehen. Ob der Monk jetzt "Mana" oder "Spirit" nutzt ist egal. Da ist nix parodistisches dran oder sonst irgendwie veräppelndes. Und da das ganze ja sogar nen bissle anders funktioniert, ist es letzten Endes doch auch nur konsequent dem nen anderen Namen zu geben.





> Ich setz das mal zusammen, denn genau das ist der Fehler der bei dieser  Diskussion immer wieder gemacht wird. Es geht nicht um Geschmack. Es ist  völlig egal ob Jericho für mich das Spiel des Jahres war, wenn ich  objektiv bewerten will muss ich das außen vor lassen und ganz nüchtern  sehen, was das Spiel richtig und was das Spiel falsch macht. Es spielt  dabei keine Rolle ob das, was ich kritisiere mir nicht vielleicht sogar  gefällt, ich muss registrieren dass es andere nicht gefällt. Letzten  Endes ist Design sogar extrem weit von Geschmack entfernt, denn wenn es  sich um einen Nachfolger handelt, muss er im Rahmen seines Namens  bewertet werden. Es ist völlig egal ob jemand das total toll findet,  wenn es dem Namen nicht gerecht wird ist es ein Konfliktpunkt und  dementsprechend gehört dies auch in die Wertung mitaufgenommen. An  diesem und vielen anderen Tests sieht man, dass wenn überhaupt  Konfliktpunkte erwähnt werden aber anstatt sie in die Bewertung  miteinzubeziehen, ruht man sich auf einem "Das ist halt Geschmackssache"  aus. Ein Spiel machen nun mal Kinkerlitzchen aus, Spiele bestehen aus  gar nichts anderem als das. Wenn ich aber alle Kinkerlitzchen einfach  ignoriere, die halt nicht besonders befriedigend oder Werkgetreu  umgesetzt wurden, ist es kein Wunder wenn ständig Höchstwertungen  vergeben werden. Wie gesagt, wir werden sehen dass Torchlight II nicht  besser als Diablo III bewertet werden wird, unter anderem weil an  Spielen die keine großen Namen haben ein anderes Maß angelegt wird.



Wenn ich deinem Argumentationsstrang folge sind wir am Ende wieder bei einem Streit um Punktewertungen. Wie gesagt, ich halte Punktewertungen für Blödsinn. In meinen Augen kann ein Spiel, genau wie andere Kulturgüter wie Bücher oder Musik, nicht objektiv bewertet werden. Aber die Presse versucht es nunmal und du siehst das es gehörig schief geht. Für dich ist Diablo 3 offensichtlich unterirdisch schlecht, ich halte es für einen gelungenen Nachfolger. Ich hab das Spiel in den 3 Wochen in denen es jetzt raus ist 40 Stunden gespielt. Ein schlechtes Spiel, dass micht nicht unterhält lege ich nach spätestens ner Stunde weg. Andere mögen das jedoch anders sehen. Jedenfalls ist es ja nicht nur die PCG, sondern die Fachpresse weltweit die D3 gut bis sehr gut bewertet hat. Selbst wenn eine Redaktion daneben greift, aber alle ganz sicher nicht. Was nicht heißt, dass es jedem gefallen muss. Dir ja offensichtlich nicht. Ich kann deine Gründe nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, aber gut, muss ich auch nicht können. Aber augenscheinlich scheints den allermeisten Spielern zu gefallen. Denn trotz anhaltender Meckerei wird es millionenfach gespielt. Jeden Tag. Viele Stunden lang. Und es gibt einen Aufschrei wenns mal wieder nicht tut. 

Klar, perfekt ist Diablo 3 nicht. Wie an anderer Stelle schon mal gesagt: wenn das Spiel denn perfekt wäre könnten wir jetzt aufhören darüber zu reden und müssten uns über Jahre hinweg nichts mehr anderes spielen. Und ja, ein Ableger einer großen Serie muss sich natürlich mit den Vorgängern messen lassen. Aber man muss auch sehen, dass Diablo III ebenso ein eigenständiges Spiel ist und eben nicht Diablo 2,5.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Es ist Design, nicht Grafik.


Es ist Grafik, nicht Design.



> Die Grafik ist immer gleich, daher kann es gar keine unstimmige Grafik geben.


Da "unstimmig" auch "inkonsequent" bedeutet: Doch.

Was spielt das eine Rolle, ob die Grafik "immer gleich" ist? Wenn ich eine fotorealistische 3D Umgebung habe, die Charaktere darin aber 2D Anime Zeichnungen sind, ist das unstimmig. _Kann _natürlich auch designbedingt sein, zum Beispiel, wenn man Videospielhelden aus verschiedenen Epochen in einem Spiel vereinen will, aber - wie ich oben schon schrieb - die Macher von Quake 4 haben sich garantiert nicht gedacht: "Wir machen jetzt mal jeden 08/15 NPC gruselig"



> Unstimmigkeit in der Präsentation hingegen schon und das ist bei Diablo 3 der Fall.
> 
> Die Händler in Diablo 2 hatten Persönlichkeit weil sie einem Quests geliefert haben und ein paar Textzeilen besaßen.


Jetzt weiß ich, was du meinst: In Diablo 3 gibt es quasi nur zwei, drei Questgeber pro Akt, die dem Main Cast angehören - in D2 hingegen waren bis auf Akt 4 alle möglichen Leute Questgeber.

Allerdings sehe ich da keine Unstimmigkeit, sondern lediglich eine abgeänderte Erzählform.



> Die Orte von Diablo 3 jedenfalls können sich nicht mal mit der Festung des Schicksals messen.


Meinst du die "Festung des Wahnsinns" (Akt 4)?
Sehe ich anders. 



> Die Logiklücke ist schlußendlich immer noch da, denn man sieht es nun mal nicht. Es passiert einfach. Da ist der Stein, die letzten Monster werden besiegt und Ende. Vom mysteriösen markieren ist nichts zusehen, ...


Es wird aber lückenlos erzählt.
Die Kette: Aus A folgt B folgt C .... ist zwar schwammig (und bescheuert: "Ich hab in den letzten 20 Jahren Peilsender an die Großen Übel im Abyss gepappt.") , aber lückenlos.

Lücken gab es zB in Diablo 2: 
- Marius und der Dunkle Wanderer sind bei Tal Rasha gewesen, aber die Grabkammer muß noch mit dem Horadrimstab geöffnet werden?
- Man geht bei Mephisto in das Portal, durch das Diablo gegangen ist und kommt in der letzten Bastion der Engel in der Hölle raus ...!?



> wie kommt Adria in den Abyss?


Vielleicht hat sie einen HexenDoktor gefragt, die waren nämlich schon mal da.



> Was ist überhaupt der Abyss?


Der Abyss ist ein Ort der Hölle, aus dem Dämonen beschworen werden. Was genau diesen Ort von der Brennenden Hölle unterscheidet, ist unklar.
Daß die Funktionsweise von Himmel und Hölle über das normale Verständnis der Sterblichen hinausgeht, nicht. 



> Einfach nur zu sagen "ja die wurden markiert" ist löst das Problem nicht, im Gegenteil es verstärkt es sogar nur noch.


Das ist ein berechtigter Kritikpunkt, weil es ziemlich weit hergeholt ist - selbst für eine Videospielhandlung.

Aber selbst, wenn das "Markieren" als Mini Misson spielbar enthalten wäre, wäre die Erzählung dadurch nicht "lückenloser". Man wüsste nach dem Durhcspielen genauso viel wie jetzt auch: Daß Adria die Großen Übel "markiert" hat. 
Das hat sie dann vielleicht mit einem Lila Strahl gemacht, aber mehr Information erhält man durch das Zeigen des "Markierens" auch nicht.


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2012)

> Es ist Design, nicht Grafik.


...


> Es ist Grafik, nicht Design.



Enigt euch doch auf Grafikdesign. Vielleicht habt ihr davon schonmal was gehört?


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> Enigt euch doch auf Grafikdesign. Vielleicht habt ihr davon schonmal was gehört?


 
oder auf Murks, Murks würde auch gut passen 
nee, also ich weiß nicht, aber eigentlich bringt man sich ziemlich in miskredit wenn man da versucht den Murks zu rechtfertigen, denn so ein Charakterdesign aus dem Uncanny Valley ist nicht wirklich tolle Arbeit


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn ich deinem Argumentationsstrang folge sind wir am Ende wieder bei einem Streit um Punktewertungen. Wie gesagt, ich halte Punktewertungen für Blödsinn. In meinen Augen kann ein Spiel, genau wie andere Kulturgüter wie Bücher oder Musik, nicht objektiv bewertet werden. Aber die Presse versucht es nunmal und du siehst das es gehörig schief geht.


 
Das "Problem" ist, dass die Presse (im besten Fall) objektiv bewertet. Maßstäbe wie "wie Diablo 2" oder "nicht wie Diablo2" haben da keine Bedeutung. Nur ob es objektiv gesehen ein gutes Spiel ist. Unabhängig der Vorgänger. Sonst hätte COD mitlerweile sehr schlechte Wertungen, denn es macht gegenüber seinen Vorgängern nichts neu. Aber alle für sich sind gute Spiele.

Was Fans (vlt zu recht) immer Bemängeln, ist eben jene Objektivität und dass Einflüsse anderer Spiele oder Vorgänger oder Nerdism aus der Gleichung genommen werden. Kritikpunkte wie "Kein Noir feeling durch fehlenden Schnee" wird man einfach nicht finden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Juni 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist, dass die Presse (im besten Fall) objektiv bewertet. Maßstäbe wie "wie Diablo 2" oder "nicht wie Diablo2" haben da keine Bedeutung. Nur ob es objektiv gesehen ein gutes Spiel ist. Unabhängig der Vorgänger. Sonst hätte COD mitlerweile sehr schlechte Wertungen, denn es macht gegenüber seinen Vorgängern nichts neu. Aber alle für sich sind gute Spiele.
> 
> Was Fans (vlt zu recht) immer Bemängeln, ist eben jene Objektivität und dass Einflüsse anderer Spiele oder Vorgänger oder Nerdism aus der Gleichung genommen werden. Kritikpunkte wie "Kein Noir feeling durch fehlenden Schnee" wird man einfach nicht finden.


 
Und deswegen haben die Fans durchaus ein Recht darauf das an den Spielen zu kritisieren. Die Presse macht es nicht / kann es nicht weil sie sich selbst die Objektivität auferlegt hat und versucht jedes Spiel wieder als für sich stehendes Werk zu betrachten. 
Was ich kritisiere ist die Haltung mancher Fans: "Mir fehlen bestimmte Elemente in dem Spiel, bzw. das Design, Konzept, Erzählstruktur etc. weicht von ihren Vorstellungen ab und deswegen ist es dann per se ein schlechtes Spiel, der Entwickler ist scheisse da er nicht ein Spiel exakt so geschaffen hat wie die Fans es wollen, und grundsätzlich ist sowieso alles Mist. Und das hat jetzt bitte allgemeine Gültigkeit."

Das ist mindestens so kontraproduktiv wie die Objektivitätshaltung der Spiele Rezensenten. Aber wie gesagt, dieser Streit ist so alt wie Kulturgüter besprochen werden. Im Musik- und Literaturbereich gibt es ähnliche Diskussionen zwischen Rezensenten und Konsumenten. Die Geschmäcker gehen einfach auseinander und ein Konsument kann auch von einem eigentlich gut bewerteten Produkt enttäuscht sein. Umgekehrt funktioniert das natürlich genauso. Verschärft wird das ganze dann, wenn auch noch eine zählbare Wertung in Punkten vergeben wird.


----------



## weedn (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich kündige mein PC Games Abo noch heute,
einfach ne gekaufte Wertung ist das. 0 Objektiv. PC Games geht den Bach runter.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juni 2012)

weedn schrieb:


> Also ich kündige mein PC Games Abo noch heute,
> einfach ne gekaufte Wertung ist das. 0 Objektiv. PC Games geht den Bach runter.


 
ach komm, kürzen wir das ab und les wenigstens die anderen Beiträge zu anderen die versucht haben ähnlich Üble Nachrede gestellt haben, was anderes wird da auch nicht rauskommen außer einfach das dir die Wertung nicht gefällt
Vorallem, Purzel, in Anbetracht das Diablo *vor* Release mehr als Prächtig verkauft hat, ist das natürlich total Logisch das man da nachhelfen muss


----------



## Worrel (4. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Enigt euch doch auf Grafikdesign. Vielleicht habt ihr davon schonmal was gehört?


Kommt drauf an. Vielleicht sprechen wir ja auch über Designgrafik...


----------



## Faboan (4. Juni 2012)

ich habe schon die "beta" gespielt und am ende nur gedacht: endlich ist es vorbei.

entgegen meiner instinkte habe ich es mir dann bei release doch gekauft (gruppenzwang ftw) mich mit den jungs tatsächlich bis inferno vor diablo durchgekämpft und hoffe dass wir den schweinebunken bald endlich töten damit wirs nie wieder spielen.

selten sowas langweiliges gespielt...
keine epischen momente
kein witz
kein charme
kein spielgenuss
keine sonderlich aufregende multiplayer action
kein leben nach "maxlvl und maxequip"

völlig sinnlos.
moorhuhn 2012.

es kann doch nicht wahr sein dass solche spiele erfolg haben und von der presse auch noch gelobt werden.entweder ich bin zu alt oder echt nicht von diesem planeten.
dabei mag ich rpgs...

es erschöpft einfach mit unglaublicher langeweile.
es gab 2001 schon spiele die mehr konnten wie kann das 11 jahre später erfolg haben?
damals haben wir geträumt was es in der zukunft wohl geben wird...darauf habe ich nun wirklich nicht gewartet!

meine persönliche vermutung:
marketing ist alles,jüngere gamergenerationen die nichts anderes kennen (und damit nicht vergleichen können) sind zufrieden und kaufen.
wenn das die zukunft des zockens ist, hatte alles andere davor keinen wert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (4. Juni 2012)

Faboan schrieb:


> ich habe schon die "beta" gespielt und am ende nur gedacht: endlich ist es vorbei.
> 
> entgegen meiner instinkte habe ich es mir dann bei release doch gekauft (gruppenzwang ftw) mich mit den jungs tatsächlich bis inferno vor diablo durchgekämpft und hoffe dass wir den schweinebunken bald endlich töten damit wirs nie wieder spielen.



Was herrscht denn bei euch für ein extremer Gruppenzwang, wenn du ein Spiel, das dir dermaßen zuwider ist, durch sämtliche Schwierigkeitsgrade spielst? 

Ist ja heftig....vielleicht bin ich mittlerweile zu alt und greis für "Gruppenzwänge", aber ich würde ein Spiel, welches ich mit den Worten


> selten sowas langweiliges gespielt...
> keine epischen momente
> kein witz
> kein charme
> ...


beschreiben muss, nicht länger als unbedingt nötig spielen, egal, wer aus meinem Freundeskreis mir das nun aufschwatzen möchte.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (4. Juni 2012)

Faboan schrieb:


> ich habe schon die "beta" gespielt und am ende nur gedacht: endlich ist es vorbei.
> 
> entgegen meiner instinkte habe ich es mir dann bei release doch gekauft (gruppenzwang ftw) mich mit den jungs tatsächlich bis inferno vor diablo durchgekämpft und hoffe dass wir den schweinebunken bald endlich töten damit wirs nie wieder spielen.
> .


 Ihr spielt ein Spiel um die 50-60 Stunden, damit ihrs nie wieder spielen müsst? 
... ich glaub manche Dinge will ich einfach nicht verstehen


----------



## Enisra (5. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was herrscht denn bei euch für ein extremer Gruppenzwang, wenn du ein Spiel, das dir dermaßen zuwider ist, durch sämtliche Schwierigkeitsgrade spielst?
> 
> Ist ja heftig....vielleicht bin ich mittlerweile zu alt und greis für "Gruppenzwänge", aber ich würde ein Spiel, welches ich mit den Worten
> beschreiben muss, nicht länger als unbedingt nötig spielen, egal, wer aus meinem Freundeskreis mir das nun aufschwatzen möchte.


 
wobei ich mir aber auch grade denke, wie sehr man so einer Aufzählung objektiven Glauben schenken kann, wenn man das Spiel eigentlich überhaupt nicht mag? Ich meine, wenn man irgendwo in nen Sushi-Laden geht, weil da andere grade auch hin gehen, man aber so Fisch, Meeresfrüchte, Algen und Krams, also das westliche Bild vom Sushi, total nicht ab kann, wird man doch auch das Essen dort total mies finden auch wenn da sich der beste Meister Westlich von Okinawa in der Küche einen abrödelt
Also sollte man in dem Fall die 45€ als investion sehen, mal Nein zu sagen wenn man keine Lust hat


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was herrscht denn bei euch für ein extremer Gruppenzwang, wenn du ein Spiel, das dir dermaßen zuwider ist, durch sämtliche Schwierigkeitsgrade spielst?


 
das erschliesst sich mir auch nicht. 



Faboan schrieb:


> jüngere gamergenerationen die nichts anderes  kennen (und damit nicht vergleichen können) sind zufrieden und  kaufen.


 Ich bin auch zufrieden, und mit 36 gehöre ich kaum zur jüngeren Generation. Hab inzwischen über 120 Spielstunden, und hab immer noch Spass dran. Selbst wenn ich nächsten Monat irgendwann damit aufhören würde - bei der Spielzeit hätte sich der Kaufpreis mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## Kerl (5. Juni 2012)

Faboan schrieb:


> selten sowas langweiliges gespielt...
> keine epischen momente
> kein witz
> kein charme
> ...


 
Das istaber alles rein subjektiv. Man kann nicht einfach ein Spiel grottenschlecht bewerten, nur weil es einem persönlich nicht gefällt.
Spielebewertungen müssen numal vor allem objektiv sein.

Ich persönlich fand D3 beim ersten Durchspielen (solo) keineswegs langweilig. Von "kein Spielgenuss" kann da wirklich nicht die Rede sein. Epische Momente.... tja, ich fand die Videos schon ziemlich Klasse. Ist wohl Ansichtssache.
Und ganz ehrlich? Ich hab oft über den Juwelenfuzzi und der Schuft geschmunzelt. Manche der kleinen Unterhaltungen sind recht amüsant. Hab ich einen schlechten Humor oder woran liegts?

Multiplayer und Endgame... wenn man mal mit mehr als 2 Leuten spielen kann (ich find fast nur 2er Spiele *gähn*), macht es durchaus Laune. Nervig ist, dass man kaum wählen kann, wohin es einen verschlägt, wenn man einem Spiel beitritt. Ich will mir ein Spiel aussuchen können, nicht irgendwo zugewiesen werden.
Da ich noch nicht durch bin, kann ich zum Endgame nix sagen. Schätze aber, dass D3 genau daran krankt, dass man einen Höchstlevel recht schnell erreichen kann. In D2 war es doch für einen Normalspieler kaum möglich, viel höher als Lvl 85 zu kommen, ohne hunderte "Cowz" zu machen. Trotzdem hat man immer noch einen Level vor Augen gehabt, sowas motiviert irgendwie. Das fehlt D3.
Auch das schnelle Monsterschnetzeln fehlt. Die Champions und Elitegegner nerven schon auf Alptraum. Ich will die verhauen, nicht ewig davor weglaufen. Das macht wirklich nur mit mehreren Leuten Spass.

Was ich persönlich am ätzendsten finde: die Itempolitik (gibt es sowas?). Man sucht sich 90% des Krempels im AH zusammen. Was soll das? Ich hab nur die ersten Waffen gebrauchen können, ab Level 10 rum hab ich alle (!) Stäbe und Offhands ausm AH gekauft, weil ingame alles viel zu schwach war. Items sind in D3 alles, nur finden tut man kaum was brauchbares. Setitems? Unique? Fehlanzeige.
DAS kreide ich Blizzard am meisten an.

Diablo 3 ist gut, macht auch Spass. Aber das träge Spielgefühl bei schweren Gegnern, ein schnelles Maxleveln und die Itempolitik wird dem Spiel den Todesstoss versetzen, wenn Blizzard da nicht nachbessert.
Meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (5. Juni 2012)

Kerl schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht durch bin, kann ich zum Endgame nix sagen. Schätze aber, dass D3 genau daran krankt, dass man einen Höchstlevel recht schnell erreichen kann. In D2 war es doch für einen Normalspieler kaum möglich, viel höher als Lvl 85 zu kommen, ohne hunderte "Cowz" zu machen. Trotzdem hat man immer noch einen Level vor Augen gehabt, sowas motiviert irgendwie. Das fehlt D3.
> Auch das schnelle Monsterschnetzeln fehlt. Die Champions und Elitegegner nerven schon auf Alptraum. Ich will die verhauen, nicht ewig davor weglaufen. Das macht wirklich nur mit mehreren Leuten Spass.
> 
> Was ich persönlich am ätzendsten finde: die Itempolitik (gibt es sowas?). Man sucht sich 90% des Krempels im AH zusammen. Was soll das? Ich hab nur die ersten Waffen gebrauchen können, ab Level 10 rum hab ich alle (!) Stäbe und Offhands ausm AH gekauft, weil ingame alles viel zu schwach war. Items sind in D3 alles, nur finden tut man kaum was brauchbares. Setitems? Unique? Fehlanzeige.
> DAS kreide ich Blizzard am meisten an.



Ich habe lange gehadert, es mir zu kaufen, aber da ich solcheKommentare recht häufig höre, habe ich dann doch lieber zu EVE gegriffen  

Mal ehrlich: Itemjagd ist ALLES in Diablo. Wenn ich mir alles kaufen will, kann ich auch... naja... EVE spielen


----------



## Vordack (5. Juni 2012)

Kerl;9464831
Was ich persönlich am ätzendsten finde: die Itempolitik (gibt es sowas?). Man sucht sich 90% des Krempels im AH zusammen. Was soll das? Ich hab nur die ersten Waffen gebrauchen können schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist doch jeden selbst überlassen oder? Ich meide das AH, spiele mit 5 Chars parallel, möchte mir aber alles selber erspielen. so werde ich noch Monate, selbst wenn alle AH User schon X x Lvl 60 sind, das Spiel noch interessant finden - da selbst gemacht.


----------



## Faboan (5. Juni 2012)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Was herrscht denn bei euch für ein extremer Gruppenzwang, wenn du ein Spiel, das dir dermaßen zuwider ist, durch sämtliche Schwierigkeitsgrade spielst?
> 
> Ist ja heftig....vielleicht bin ich mittlerweile zu alt und greis für "Gruppenzwänge", aber ich würde ein Spiel, welches ich mit den Worten
> beschreiben muss, nicht länger als unbedingt nötig spielen, egal, wer aus meinem Freundeskreis mir das nun aufschwatzen möchte.


 

naja es ist ja so:
wir zocken ja (eigentlich) auch noch andere games.durch den hype allerdings momentan nurmehr diablo.
sobald wir das auch auf inferno durchhaben hoffe ich wars das und die jungs lassen sich auch wieder für was anderes einspannen.
alleine zocken ist halt noch beschissener.
auf normal wars ja auch noch ok,man kannte es halt noch nicht.
aber alles nach dem 1.mal diablo ist die pure schlotze.aber gut man denkt sich: "bist ja noch nicht lvl 60 und mehr mobs sollen ja auch noch kommen,mal sehen wies abgeht"
nun sind wir bei big D auf inferno und ich stelle fest: alptraum,hölle und inferno warens einfach nicht wert.
wir sind maxlvl und recht gut ausgestattet aber was bringts?wir machen jetzt diablo auf inferno und dann...deinstall?

ich hätte ja nichts dagegen zwischendurch mal nen akt zu spielen,kein thema aber moorhuhn 24/7 ist einfach zu heavy.
da hat mir das pure farmen in div. mmos mehr spass gemacht denn ich wusste: "je stärker ich bin umso stärker ist die gilde umso mehr erfolg werden wir in guildfights haben"

da war eine art höherer sinn dahinter (seit wow ist das in mmos ja auch quasi vorbei)
aber es wird sich sicher wieder eines finden lassen.

was die sache mit den items angeht:
sehe ich genauso.
für meinen geschmack sollte weniger,dann aber brauchbares zeug dropen.
ich für meinen teil werde mit den jungs noch finale machen und wenn das € AH am start ist meinen krempel für € verticken um wenigstens den kaufpreis raus zu bekommen.dann kann man mit dem kapitel wenigstens abschließen.

PS: D2 hat mir damals mega spass gemacht,war auch DER lanknaller schlechthin,aber heute muss einfach mehr her um seine ohnehin knappere zeit in ein spiel zu investieren.gerade "wir älteren" können halt nicht mehr den ganzen tag


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2012)

Faboan schrieb:


> nun sind wir bei big D auf inferno und ich stelle fest: alptraum,hölle und inferno warens einfach nicht wert.
> wir sind maxlvl und recht gut ausgestattet aber was bringts?wir machen jetzt diablo auf inferno und dann...


Dann ist's vorbei.

Bei Diablo gibt's kein "Endgame", da war schon immer der Weg das Ziel. Wenn dir der nicht zusagt, ist Diablo das falsche Spiel für dich.



> was die sache mit den items angeht:
> sehe ich genauso.
> für meinen geschmack sollte weniger,dann aber brauchbares zeug dropen.


Wenn ihr schon vor Diablo in Inferno steht, scheint euer "Zeug" doch brauchbar zu sein ...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Juni 2012)

Faboan schrieb:


> nun sind wir bei big D auf inferno und ich stelle fest: alptraum,hölle und inferno warens einfach nicht wert.
> wir sind maxlvl und recht gut ausgestattet aber was bringts?wir machen jetzt diablo auf inferno und dann...deinstall?


 Diablo ist eben kein MMO. Wars auch noch nie. Sprich es gibt kein Endgame. 
Selbst bei D2 war dein Charakter irgendwann mal so gut, dass selbst die härtesten Gegner auf Hell kein größeres Problem darstellten und man selbst Baal im Minutentakt gelegt hat. Es geht dann nur noch darum Items zu farmen. Nicht für den Charakter sondern schlicht aus Sammeltrieb und um damit zu handeln. 

Und da ist wohl auch der größte Kritikpunkt an Teil 3 zu suchen: es gibt (noch) ein bisschen wenige wirklich seltene Items und die zusätzliche Motivation durch die Ladder fehlt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr schon vor Diablo in Inferno steht, scheint euer "Zeug" doch brauchbar zu sein ...


 
Ich hab mal in Inferno mit meinem Baba reingeschnuppert. Trotz über 8000 Rüstung, Widerstände auf 150 und passiver Skills, die meine Rüstung verstärken, haut mich so ein gelbes Eliteviech mit einem Hieb zu Brei. Und das in der "Zorn des Berserkers" - Verwandlung.
Weiss nicht, was ich noch machen soll. Gibt kaum noch bessere Rüstungsteile im AH. Oder sind 26.000 Leben zu wenig? Wäre auch denkbar.


----------



## chbdiablo (5. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich hab mal in Inferno mit meinem Baba reingeschnuppert. Trotz über 8000 Rüstung, Widerstände auf 150 und passiver Skills, die meine Rüstung verstärken, haut mich so ein gelbes Eliteviech mit einem Hieb zu Brei. Und das in der "Zorn des Berserkers" - Verwandlung.
> Weiss nicht, was ich noch machen soll. Gibt kaum noch bessere Rüstungsteile im AH. Oder sind 26.000 Leben zu wenig? Wäre auch denkbar.


 
Die Rüstung ist gut, die Widerstände sind aber viel zu niedrig. Bring die mal auf 500 und versuch auch, etwas mehr Leben zu bekommen.
Mein Barb macht Inferno A1 mittlerweile ganz problemlos, in Akt 2 tu ich mich noch etwas schwer, geht aber.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Bring die mal auf 500


 Ok. Wusste gar nicht dass das möglich ist^^


----------



## Faboan (6. Juni 2012)

@worrel:
hast du ne ahnung.wir haben sogar recht gutes equip mitlerweile.wäre ja trotzdem schön damit man nicht ständig müll aufheben muss,backporten zum verkaufen oder einfach mal nicht 100 jahre sortieren muss.kurz: WENN was dropt dann ist es AH würdig.

@Louis
ist entschieden zu wenig.
50k solltens schon min sein.
die frage ist halt auch ob du da alleine durchwillst oder im team.
im team gehst volles mett auf tank und nimmst möglichst verlangsamungskram und stuns in die skillleiste sowie gruppenbuffs.

wenn du alleine inferno machen willst empfehle ich dir 2xeinhand mit lifeleech eigenschaften sowie equip welches dir gut stärke und vit gibt vor allem aber lifereg/s.
ich komme aktuell auf 1,1k HP lifereg/s.
brauchst du auch! wirds mal eng einfach etwas laufen....
wichtig ist dann eben dass du sehr schnell schlägst da du ja jedes mal leben bekommst beim treffer.dann auch immer den schlag mit dem du mehrere triffst auswählen.


----------



## kornhill (12. Juni 2012)

Ich liebe das Game. 2 Dinge nerven aber.

1. Ich hasse das ah und verwende es nicht. Nehme nur Items die im coop gedropt sind wo ich dabei war. Für mich ist ah farming lame und cheat. Bescheißen tu ich mich oft genug selber ...

2. Entfernt ist da auch das ah schuld. Aber mit 2x 60er, 1 50er und 2 30+ chars und über 200h spielzeit mit teilweise 150% magicfind kein einziges, also wirklich kein legendary zu bekommen ist schon etwas hard

P.s.: hardcore und betrunken ist ne saudumme idee ...


----------



## CriticalView (23. Juni 2012)

Bitte versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch, liebe Redakteure, aber lässt Euch Blizz beim nächsten seiner Projekte nicht mehr so zeitig über die Schultern schauen, sollte Eure Kritik schlechter ausfallen? ^^
Die 91% können doch wohl nur ein schlechter Witz sein, oder?

Beispiele, die gegen eine so gute Bewertung sprechen:
1.) Bis heute immer noch unplanmässige Serverwartungen, die teilw. noch nicht 
      einmal angekündigt werden sondern für den Spieler völlig überraschend kommen.
      Erst gestern hatten wird das wieder, und vor allem für Spieler des Hardcore-Modus
      kann so etwas schnell zu einem sehr unangenehmen Ende führen, da deren Chars
      nach dem Versterben ja bekanntlich dauerhaft verloren sind (inkl. Equipment).

2.) Auch heute klagen noch zahlreiche Spieler über Grafik-Bugs, Problemen beim
      Installieren und extremen Lags. Und dies trotz Systemen, welche den von Blizz
      beschriebenen Mindestanforderungen locker entsprechen.

3.) Onlinezwang schafft Sicherheit, propagierte Blizzard einst. Doch davon ist 
      oftmals nicht viel zu spüren. Neben unzähligen Goldspam-Bots tummeln sich auch
      zahlreiche Hacker und Handelsbetrüger in D3 herum. Wenigstens mit Authenticator
      dürfen sich die Spieler wohl relativ sicher fühlen, doch Neukunden erfahren dies
      oftmals zu spät, da bspw. die Boxed-Version weder einen Authenticator enthält,
      noch auf diesen hinweist. Und wer nicht über ein Smrtphone verfügt darf dann
      für seine Sicherheit optional etwas draufzahlen. Und dies bei einem Vollpreistitel,
      dessen Entwickler immerhin den recht fragwürdigen Echtgeldhandel mittels
      "Auktionshaus" haben wollte.

4.) Obwohl der PvP-Modus im Spiel mit inbegriffen sein sollte, so fehlt dieser
      noch immer. Dies und die Tatsache das andauernd mal das Auktionshaus oder
      auch gleich das komplette Spiel (mal wieder) über Stunden nicht erreichbar ist,
      machen D3 derzeit zu einem recht unvollständigen Spiel. 

5.) Die Story ist an sich recht gut gelungen (stimmt), doch sie wiederholt sich je
      Schwierigkeitsgrad stets auf's Neue. Insbesondere der vierte Akt wirkt darüber
     hinaus viel zu kurz und auch eintönig, da er fast allenorts gleich aussieht.
      Viel interessanter wäre doch gewesen die einzelnen Akte auf die Schwierigkeiten
      umzulegen und entsp. umfangreicher zu gestalten.
      Zum Beispiel so:
      - Akt 1 (75% Schwierigkeit "Normal" / 25% Schwierigkeit "Alptraum")
      - Akt 2 (75% Schwierigkeit "Alptraum" /25% Schwierigkeit "Hölle")
      - Akt 3 (75% Schwierigkeit "Hölle" / 25% Schwierigkeit "Inferno")
      - Akt 4 (100% Schwierigkeit "Inferno")
      Doch hätte man dies so gemacht, so wären halt die Akte viel zu kurz geraten,
      was sie auch nun schon sind.

6.) Der vorgegebene Talentbaum ist schön und gut, da er sich zu fast jeder Zeit 
      beliebig variieren läßt, doch das tut der Tatsache keinen Abbruch, sich als
      Spieler bevormundet zu fühlen. Wie gerne hätte ich meine Statuspunkte mal
      selbst vergeben, um bspw. einen Tank auszuprobieren. Nun geht das lediglich
      über das Auktionshaus, indem man sich entsp. Sachen einkauft, denn man lootet
      leider nur höchst selten etwas, was man auch selbst anziehen möchte.
      Beispiel: Ich wollte die Sachen meines Zauberer primär mit INT, VIT und Magiefund
      ausstatten. Zwar droppen hin und wieder sogar Items mit besagten Attributen.
      Doch dann fallen sie entweder viel zu gering (für den entsp. Levelbereich) aus,
      oder es sind lahme Zweihandwaffen für die sich kaum wer interessiert.

7.) Endbosse sind teilw. viel leichter und schneller zu besiegen als einige Zwischenbosse
     oder gar Standard-Mobgruppen. WHY??? ^^

Liebe Redakteure, allein Punkt 4 sollte eine so großzügige Bewertung von 91%
vollkommen ausschliessen. Ihr führt potentielle Interessenten damit lediglich in 
die Irre und unterstützt Blizz auffällig euphorisch beim Geldscheffeln; FAIL! 

Ich stimme Euch zu; "Abgesehen von den e.g. Kritikpunkten bleibt D3 noch immer
ein gutes Spiel, mit ansprechender Grafik, nahezu epischen Zwischensequenzen
und guter Story. Doch diese Kritikpunkte nicht nicht wegdiskutierbar und was die
so viel gepriesene Langzeitmotivation anbelangt, so legt ja jeder "lange Zeit"
und "Motivation" anders aus. Ferner kann es auch nicht Euer Ernst sein dieses neue
D3 mit alten "Knochen" wie Torchlight zu vergleichen, oder? Mir macht D3 jedoch
bspw. kaum mehr Spaß wie das alte Torchlight, und gäbe es mit Torchlight 2
für die Spieler auch die Möglichkeit mit dem Spiel gar echtes Geld verdienen zu
können, so müßte sich Blizz mit seinem D3 sehr, sehr warm anziehen!"

MfG,
MANIE

P.S.: 
Meine Glaubwürdigkeit in Eure Objektivität habt Ihr mit Eurem Beitrag arg angekratzt!


----------



## Leroo (3. Juli 2012)

...ich verstehe das Ergebnis der PC-Games-Tester so, dass sie "Diablo 3" mit 91% ganz oben an die "Scheiße-Skala" setzen, also 91% des Spiels schlecht bis scheiße sind.


----------



## Enisra (3. Juli 2012)

Leroo schrieb:


> ...ich verstehe das Ergebnis der PC-Games-Tester so, dass sie "Diablo 3" mit 91% ganz oben an die "Scheiße-Skala" setzen, also 91% des Spiels schlecht bis scheiße sind.


 
Ja ne, wie man hier (und eigentlich die Welt sonst) auf die Wertung kommt, steht im Test
Wie du darauf kommst, außer das es wieder so trolling ist, steht allerdings nirgends und ich befürchte das man die "Belege" auch noch easy widerlegen kann


----------



## joergselters (28. Juli 2012)

Flexibles Talentesystem
Simple, motivierende Handwerksysteme :

Hmmm... Also ich weiss nicht. Das Talentsystem ist spätestens in Inferno fürn Arsch.
Und das Handwerkssystem ist ja wirklich nicht zu gebrauchen, weil zu 95 % nur Schrott dabei rauskommt.

Enorm motivierende Beutejagd:
Welche Beute denn? Die Beute, die ich zu 99% beim Händler verkloppen kann, um irgentwann genug Gold zusammen habe, um mir dann im AH neue Ausrüstung zu kaufen?

91% Wertung ist ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## nik2063 (28. Juli 2012)

Hier sollte sich jeder mal durchlesen:

Diablo-Opa..... - Foren - Diablo III

@ PC Games: Wie kann dieses Spiel ernsthaft immernoch mit 91% bewertet werden? Schaut euch hier eure Leserbewertung von 78% an, schaut euch die Wertungen bei Amazon an. Lest die Fanforen. Die gesamte Spielmechanik funktioniert nicht!


----------



## chbdiablo (28. Juli 2012)

Vergesst doch nicht, dass die PCG Diablo 3 nur einige Tage getestet hat, und der Test den Inferno-Schwierigkeitsgrad und Langzeitmotivation eigentlich komplett außen vor lässt.

Und hört doch endlich mal mit dem "Ihr seit dafür doch von XY bezahlt worden" auf, da gabs gerade schon eine dümmliche Diskussion darüber.


----------



## Enisra (28. Juli 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> @ PC Games: Wie kann dieses Spiel ernsthaft immernoch mit 91% bewertet werden? Schaut euch hier eure Leserbewertung von 78% an, schaut euch die Wertungen bei Amazon an. Lest die Fanforen. Die gesamte Spielmechanik funktioniert nicht!


 
joa ne, erstaunlich wie jemand ernsthaft solche Wertungen als Argument anführen will
Junge, dir ist aber auch schon klar das die Userwertungen durch das Weiße Rauschen der Hater überhaupt nichts Wert sind? Auch wenn manche glauben das alle die was Negatives schreiben Kritiker sind


----------



## mesel (29. Juli 2012)

Die Bewertung ist ein Witz und zeugt von der schlechten Qualität der Pc-Games Tests.
Das Pc-Games die Bewertung nachträglich noch immer nicht verschlechtert hat (wie z.B. Gamestar) ist ebenfalls ein Armutszeugnis für Pc-Games. Ich persönlich halte sogar die Leserwertung (Zur Zeit nur 155 Votes mit einer Bewertung von 78 viel zu hoch.

Ich kann vom Kauf nur abraten.


----------



## krovvy (29. Juli 2012)

Dieser Test ist schrott!


----------



## nik2063 (29. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> joa ne, erstaunlich wie jemand ernsthaft solche Wertungen als Argument anführen will
> Junge, dir ist aber auch schon klar das die Userwertungen durch das Weiße Rauschen der Hater überhaupt nichts Wert sind? Auch wenn manche glauben das alle die was Negatives schreiben Kritiker sind


 
Achja die Wertungen der Spieler sind also nichts wert aber die der Spielemagazine, die gerade im Fall Blizzard so gut wie ausnahmslos auf den Hype aufgesprungen sind und mit Diablo 3 mittlerweile sicherlich mehrere hundert Seiten füllen können. Diese Seite der Medaille ist natürlich zehnmal objektiver... das was auf der Seite zuvor geschrieben wurde stimmt: PC Games hat sich einfach nicht genug Zeit für diesen Test genommen. Bei den Online-Rollenspielen warten sie doch auch immer erst ein paar Wochen ab - warum nicht auch bei D3? Das schrottige Itemsystem und der vermurkste Infernomodus wären dann auch schon aufgefallen. Meiner Meinung nach hat dieser Test die Käufer in die Irre geführt. Von einem würdigen Nachfolger von D2 war die Rede. Da kann man doch nur darüber lachen. D3 ist nach ein paar Wochen langweilig, D2 konnte man ewig spielen und dank Ladderresets immer wieder mal neu anfangen alle paar Monate.

Spätestens jetzt seit Diablo 3 muss auch die "Fachpresse" raffen, dass nicht alles was von Blizzard kommt, automatisch ein 90er ist. Letztendlich auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn so gut wie alle wichtigen Köpfe hinter D2 Blizzard verlassen haben.

Edit: Ich bin seit 1998 PC Games Abonnent und so daneben hat die PCG meiner Meinung nach noch nie gelegen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juli 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Achja die Wertungen der Spieler sind also nichts wert


 Wer sagt denn, dass die das alle überhaupt gespielt haben? Nix als Bash-Wertungen, Amazon dient da als Vorzeige-Beispiel.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Achja die Wertungen der Spieler sind also nichts wert aber die der Spielemagazine, die gerade im Fall Blizzard so gut wie ausnahmslos auf den Hype aufgesprungen sind und mit Diablo 3 mittlerweile sicherlich mehrere hundert Seiten füllen können. Diese Seite der Medaille ist natürlich zehnmal objektiver... das was auf der Seite zuvor geschrieben wurde stimmt: PC Games hat sich einfach nicht genug Zeit für diesen Test genommen. Bei den Online-Rollenspielen warten sie doch auch immer erst ein paar Wochen ab - warum nicht auch bei D3? Das schrottige Itemsystem und der vermurkste Infernomodus wären dann auch schon aufgefallen. Meiner Meinung nach hat dieser Test die Käufer in die Irre geführt. Von einem würdigen Nachfolger von D2 war die Rede. Da kann man doch nur darüber lachen. D3 ist nach ein paar Wochen langweilig, D2 konnte man ewig spielen und dank Ladderresets immer wieder mal neu anfangen alle paar Monate.
> 
> Spätestens jetzt seit Diablo 3 muss auch die "Fachpresse" raffen, dass nicht alles was von Blizzard kommt, automatisch ein 90er ist. Letztendlich auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn so gut wie alle wichtigen Köpfe hinter D2 Blizzard verlassen haben.


 
Ja ne, das tut mir jetzt leid dir die Wahrheit zu überbringen, aber:
Du bist auf den Anti-Hype aufgesprungen ...
das tut jetzt sicher weh und ist schwer zu verstehen, aber deine Inhaltlichen Fehler hier lassen leider keinen Zweifel zu

Zum einem ist die andere Seite 10 mal Objektiver als so Schwachsinnskommentare wie "Dieser Test ist Schrott" oder schlechte Wertungen als Beweiß herranziehen von Leuten die das Spiel schon garnicht gut finden wollen, vorallem wenn man den Test kritisieren will, dann muss man aber auch die Herleitung von den 78 Punkten herziehen und wenn da nur irgendwelche unverhälnissmäßiger Blödsinn steht, dann ist die ungefähr so viel Wert wie Eiswürfel am Südpol
Außerdem ist dummerweise Diablo KEIN MMORPG maximal ein SORPG und hat daher auch kein Endgame, wie eigentlich alle Singleplayerspiele und daher brauch man das auch nicht Ewig und 3 Tage spielen


----------



## ING (29. Juli 2012)

problem was ich an der sache mit dem pcg test sehe ist das sonderheft zu diablo 3, man würde sich selbst ins knie schießen wenn man diablo keine 90er wertung gegeben hätte weil das heft floppen würde wie ne pringles packung.

anderes problem ist, wie schon angesprochen, das nur 3 tage lang getestet und dann bewertet wurde. natürlich einerseits verständlich weil man den test schnell raushauen muss um konkurrenzfähig zu sein auf der anderen seite sehe ich die hunderte kommentare der leute die das über 100 stunden gespielt haben die doch alle durchweg negativ sind. genauso durchweg liest man aber auch das die ersten paar stunden des spiels sehr viel spaß machen.

bleibt die frage wie man es bewertet, bewertet man die ersten stunden sind die 91% offensichtlich gerechtfertigt, bewertet man das ganze spiel unter der grundlage von diablo 2 ist die wertung wohl zu hoch. ergo, kann man abwerten, muss man aber nicht


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2012)

ING schrieb:


> problem was ich an der sache mit dem pcg test sehe ist das sonderheft zu diablo 3, man würde sich selbst ins knie schießen wenn man diablo keine 90er wertung gegeben hätte weil das heft floppen würde wie ne pringles packung.


 
Logikfehler
Denn wie die ganze Diabloberechterstattung kommen die Hefte nicht von Ungefähr, sondern Aufgrund der Nachfrage
Außerdem wird immer wieder gerne vergessen//ignoriert das Diablo *instant *ausverkauft war, man hätte also eine Wertung drunter schreiben können die die Wertungstrolle und Flamer befriedigt und man hätte immer noch ein Heft machen UND verkaufen können, siehe den Landwirtschaftssimulator, der ja auch eine Physik aus der Hölle hatte, wobei ich da allerdings mal gerne wieder einen Test zu sehen würde, alleine um ein Update zu erhalten ob das Spiel immer noch keine Spaß macht


----------



## nik2063 (29. Juli 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass die das alle überhaupt gespielt haben? Nix als Bash-Wertungen, Amazon dient da als Vorzeige-Beispiel.



Was ist das denn für eine inhaltslose Aussage? Genau, ich schreibe bei Amazon nen Kommentar zu einem Spiel, was ich nie selber spielte... kommen von den Schönrednern hier eigentlich bis auf abgestreite und ausflüchte auch mal inhaltliche Kommentare zu den offensichtlichen Mängeln dieses Spiels? Auf der Seite zuvor habe ich einen schönen Link gepostet. So oder ähnlich sieht es ein beträchtlicher Teil der Diablo3-Spieler und das sind keineswegs Hater, Basher oder sonst ein denglischer Schnullifax sondern Spieler, die maßlos von diesem Produkt enttäuscht sind. Auch bei mir hatte Blizzard bis zu diesem Spiel einen exzellenten Ruf... ich behaupte auch mal, dass das nächste Starcraft wieder gut wird. Jedoch ist der Diablo-Franchise mit diesem Entwicklerteam für mich gestorben denn sie haben so gut wie alles wegrationalisiert, was die Serie zu Diablo machte.


----------



## nik2063 (29. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Logikfehler
> Denn wie die ganze Diabloberechterstattung kommen die Hefte nicht von Ungefähr, sondern Aufgrund der Nachfrage
> Außerdem wird immer wieder gerne vergessen//ignoriert das Diablo *instant *ausverkauft war, man hätte also eine Wertung drunter schreiben können die die Wertungstrolle und Flamer befriedigt und man hätte immer noch ein Heft machen UND verkaufen können, siehe den Landwirtschaftssimulator, der ja auch eine Physik aus der Hölle hatte, wobei ich da allerdings mal gerne wieder einen Test zu sehen würde, alleine um ein Update zu erhalten ob das Spiel immer noch keine Spaß macht


 
Warum denn die Nachfrage? Warum war es denn "instant" ausverkauft? Doch nicht etwa zufällig wegen Diablo1 und Diablo2? Ein Spiel verkauft sich niemals gut, nur weil es gut ist. Hier hat der Name "Diablo" den Leuten das Wasser im Munde zusammmen laufen lassen. Nur hat der Inhalt der Packung nicht mehr viel mit diesem Diablo zu tun. Das Verkaufsargument zieht bei Diablo 3 nicht, weil nicht die Qualität des Spiels sondern die Erwartungshaltung der Community aufgrund der Vorgänger der Erfolgsgarant war. Das Spiel hätte auch noch schlechter sein können und trotzdem hätte es alle Rekorde gebrochen. 
Ein "Fachmagazin" hätte mit einer etwas kritischeren Betrachtung dieses Titels sicherlich einiges an Fachkompetenz beweisen können doch leider ist die PCG nur ein weiteres Hypeblatt wie man an diesem Test sieht. Allerdings muss man hier sagen, dass es kaum kritische Tests zu dem Spiel gab und von daher kann man von der PCG auch nicht erwarten, als einzigster gegen den Strom zu schwimmen. Einzig 4players mit ihrer 83% Wertung und nun die Gamestar mit der Abwertung auf 85% liegen nun in halbwegs realistischen Gefilden wobei die Gamestar sich auch anfangs hat täuschen lassen. Hier ist es nun wie mit den Schiedsrichtern in der Bundesliga: Gibt man den Fehler wenigstens zu oder macht man weiter als wenn nichts gewesen wäre? Wenn ich daran denke, dass D3 nun auf alle Zeit mit 91% im Einkaufsführer unter "Rollenspiele" steht kann man einfach nur die Stirn runzeln. Schon allein das Actionspiel Diablo3 mit einem Rollenspielschwergewicht wie Dragon Age Origins in der selben Kategorie zu haben, ist ein ziemlicher Witz.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2012)

Es ist erstaunlich wie toll das hier alles begründest und sehr dich hier in Widersprüche verstrickst in Bezug auf Tests und vorallem auch nur auf die Argumente irgendwo eingehst, die scheinbar widerlegen kannst, was allerdings eher ein tieferes Versinken im Treibsand ist, besonders weil auch nur mit Behauptungeen arbeitest ohne irgendwelche Beispiele aufzuführen

Auf der einen Seite führst hier Tests und die Wertungen ins Feld, auf der anderen Seite ignorierst aber knallhart die (entweder nicht vorhandenen oder überzogenen) Begründungen der Userwertungen und Natürlich geben Leute Wertungen ab zu Produkten Kleiner oder glaubst du ernsthaft die Nasen die vor Release (zu Zeiten wo nicht mal eine Beta am Start ist) schlechte Wertungen abgeben haben da eine Kristallkugel oder eine Zeitmaschine? Was aber ein Beweiß ist für die Widersprüchlichkeit ist und das nur das lesen willst was dich scheinbar unterstützt, aber wie gesagt, die Wahrheit ist halt das auf dem Anti-Hype-Zug mitfährst und es nicht wahr haben willst, was aber typisches Verhalten ist


----------



## golani79 (29. Juli 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine inhaltslose Aussage? Genau, ich schreibe bei Amazon nen Kommentar zu einem Spiel, was ich nie selber spielte... kommen von den Schönrednern hier eigentlich bis auf abgestreite und ausflüchte auch mal inhaltliche Kommentare zu den offensichtlichen Mängeln dieses Spiels?


 
Teilweise findet man auf Amazon sehrwohl Rezensionen von Leuten, die das entsprechende Produkt noch nicht getestet haben - sieht man auch öfter mal daran, dass es schon Rezensionen gibt, obwohl derjenige Artikel noch gar nicht erschienen ist.

Wenn man die Amazon-Rezensionen anschaut, dann wurden da 1* Bewertungen ohne Ende rausgehauen aufgrund des Onlinezwangs. Deshalb kann man auch ziemlich viele dieser Wertungen in den Wind schießen.

Und nun sag mir, auch wenn es diverse Mängel bei D3 gibt - sind 2* für dich gerechtfertigt? Das wären prozentual dann unter 50% .. glaub, da brauch ich nicht mehr weiterzureden ...


----------



## nik2063 (29. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Teilweise findet man auf Amazon sehrwohl Rezensionen von Leuten, die das entsprechende Produkt noch nicht getestet haben - sieht man auch öfter mal daran, dass es schon Rezensionen gibt, obwohl derjenige Artikel noch gar nicht erschienen ist.
> 
> Wenn man die Amazon-Rezensionen anschaut, dann wurden da 1* Bewertungen ohne Ende rausgehauen aufgrund des Onlinezwangs. Deshalb kann man auch ziemlich viele dieser Wertungen in den Wind schießen.
> 
> Und nun sag mir, auch wenn es diverse Mängel bei D3 gibt - sind 2* für dich gerechtfertigt? Das wären prozentual dann unter 50% .. glaub, da brauch ich nicht mehr weiterzureden ...


 
Diese 1-Stern-Bewertungen sind mir doch total schnuppe - es gibt da haufenweise richtige Erfahrungsberichte. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass man die Amazon-Bewertungen 1:1 auf die %-Wertungen der Spielemagazine übertragen kann. Nur wie kann es sein, dass es so einen großen Teil der Spieler massiv enttäuscht hat und dennoch so eine hohe Wertung verdient haben soll? Für wen bewerten die Zeitschriften denn solche Spiele? Für sich und den Publisher oder die potenziellen Käufer? Diablo 3 hätten die Leute auch mit ner 85% Wertung gekauft wie verrückt - darum gehts aber auch gar nicht. Es ist nur arm, dass sich niemand traut ein so lang erwartetes Blizzard-Spiel genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen und nach 3 Testtagen eine Referenzwertung vergibt.

http://www.amazon.de/Blizzard-Diabl...sr_1_1_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Allein unter diesem Link findet man haufenweise Testberichte, die deutlich näher an der Wahrheit sind als der von PCG... Schon allein der Fakt, dass der Test auch 2 Monate nach Release noch diskutiert wird ist doch Indiz dafür, dass etwas damit nicht stimmen kann.


----------



## nik2063 (29. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Es ist erstaunlich wie toll das hier alles begründest und sehr dich hier in Widersprüche verstrickst in Bezug auf Tests und vorallem auch nur auf die Argumente irgendwo eingehst, die scheinbar widerlegen kannst, was allerdings eher ein tieferes Versinken im Treibsand ist, besonders weil auch nur mit Behauptungeen arbeitest ohne irgendwelche Beispiele aufzuführen
> 
> Auf der einen Seite führst hier Tests und die Wertungen ins Feld, auf der anderen Seite ignorierst aber knallhart die (entweder nicht vorhandenen oder überzogenen) Begründungen der Userwertungen und Natürlich geben Leute Wertungen ab zu Produkten Kleiner oder glaubst du ernsthaft die Nasen die vor Release (zu Zeiten wo nicht mal eine Beta am Start ist) schlechte Wertungen abgeben haben da eine Kristallkugel oder eine Zeitmaschine? Was aber ein Beweiß ist für die Widersprüchlichkeit ist und das nur das lesen willst was dich scheinbar unterstützt, aber wie gesagt, die Wahrheit ist halt das auf dem Anti-Hype-Zug mitfährst und es nicht wahr haben willst, was aber typisches Verhalten ist



Vom allwissenden Meister ist ja gerade hinsichtlich "Argumente" scheinbar nicht viel zu erwarten... stattdessen gibts Möchtegern-User-Psycho-Analysen. Schreib doch dann mal bitte die Argumente wieso Diablo3 das Genre der Hack'n Slay Spiele neu definiert - ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Vom allwissenden Meister ist ja gerade hinsichtlich "Argumente" scheinbar nicht viel zu erwarten... stattdessen gibts Möchtegern-User-Psycho-Analysen. Schreib doch dann mal bitte die Argumente wieso Diablo3 das Genre der Hack'n Slay Spiele neu definiert - ich bin gespannt.


 
Jap, das Typische Anti-Hype Verhalten, wenn man nicht weiter kann oder will, da die Bösen Leute einem Widersprechen, weicht man einfach dem ganzen aus, es ist ja nicht so als ob der Erste bist der nicht mit Beispielen oder Argumenten rausrücken will oder selbst Offensichtliche Argumentationsfehler eingestehen will (die vorallem gerne mit Beispielen und Argumenten unterfüttert werden)
Außerdem ist das keine Analyse sondern eher die Dekonstruktion deiner Behauptungen


----------



## ING (30. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Logikfehler
> Denn wie die ganze Diabloberechterstattung kommen die Hefte nicht von Ungefähr, sondern Aufgrund der Nachfrage
> Außerdem wird immer wieder gerne vergessen//ignoriert das Diablo *instant *ausverkauft war, man hätte also eine Wertung drunter schreiben können die die Wertungstrolle und Flamer befriedigt und man hätte immer noch ein Heft machen UND verkaufen können...


du meinst weil aufgrund des beispiellosen hypes die leute sowieso alles blind gekauft haben wo diablo 3 draufsteht? das kann natürlich sein auch wenn es sich logisch nicht mehr erklären lässt aber zumindestens erklärt es die massive welle der kritik die über diablo hinein bricht. aber würdest du damit der hier geäußerten kritik indirekt recht geben, kann ja nicht sein 



Enisra schrieb:


> Jap, das Typische Anti-Hype Verhalten, wenn man  nicht weiter kann oder will, da die Bösen Leute einem Widersprechen,  weicht man einfach dem ganzen aus, es ist ja nicht so als ob der Erste  bist der nicht mit Beispielen oder Argumenten rausrücken will...


du hörst dich an wie eine springende schallplatte 
mit argumenten scheinst du es aber auch nicht so zu haben, kann das sein? alles was ich in den letzten 2 monaten hunderte male (!) von dir gelesen hab ist das alles hater sind die nicht diskutieren können. kann mich nicht entsinnen jemals was sachliches bzgl. diablo 3 von dir gelesen zu haben, stattdessen greifst du jeden kritiker persönlich an und versuchst ihn runter zumachen weil es dir anscheinend unmöglich ist eine negative meinung unkommentiert stehen zu lassen und da es dir offensichtlich an argumenten fehlt wirst du immer sofort persönlich.

fakt ist, die welle der kritik ist so riesig wie nie zuvor bei einem spiel. egal wo man hingeht, man liest zu 95% negative kommentare, auch hier und das sind *keinesfalls* alles hater wie du es immer versuchst darzustellen weil du weißt das du da auf verlorenem posten stehst und deshalb gerne feige rundum-schläge austeilst. auf der anderen seite sehe ich dich, eine einzelne person die vermutlich schon hunderte beiträge geschrieben hat in der hoffnung doch noch irgendwie ein gleichgewicht herzustellen.

wieso bist du bitte glaubwürdiger als die hunderte von 100 leuten die hier auf pcg ihre kritik geäußert haben? sry aber du dir ja immer das recht rausnimmst und alles und jeden als hater zu bezeichnen nehme ich mir auch mal das recht raus es zu sagen. du bist ein *fanboy*


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2012)

ING schrieb:


> du meinst weil aufgrund des beispiellosen hypes die leute sowieso alles blind gekauft haben wo diablo 3 draufsteht? das kann natürlich sein auch wenn es sich logisch nicht mehr erklären lässt aber zumindestens erklärt es die massive welle der kritik die über diablo hinein bricht. aber würdest du damit der hier geäußerten kritik indirekt recht geben, kann ja nicht sein
> 
> 
> du hörst dich an wie eine springende schallplatte
> ...


 
Logikfehler:
1. Überschätzt du die Reichweite von Magazinen
2. liegt das eher an den Trollen die meinen mit den gleichen miesen Texten wie ihre Vorgänger die Dikussion auf Null setzen zu können
3. Nicht jeder der irgendwas negatives Schreibt ist ein Kritiker und ich würde eher noch mal nachzählen


----------



## ING (30. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. Überschätzt du die Reichweite von Magazinen


vllt unterschätzt du sie ja auch oder wie wilslt du deine behauptung belegen und hast du die millionen von webseiten die den hype mitgeschürt haben miteinbezogen? außerdem reden wir hier auf pcg und von den kommentaren hier und fast jeder bezieht sich auf den pcg test mit den 91%, falls dir das entfallen ist lies nochmal den threadtitel 



Enisra schrieb:


> 2. liegt das eher an den *Trollen* die meinen mit den gleichen *miesen Texten* wie ihre Vorgänger die Dikussion auf Null setzen zu können


du kannst echt nicht anders, oder? 
gibts überhaupt irgendeinen kritikpunkt an diablo 3 den du gelten lassen würdest?



Enisra schrieb:


> 3. Nicht jeder der irgendwas negatives Schreibt ist ein Kritiker und ich würde eher noch mal nachzählen


das durch deine rosarote fanbrille jegliches kritik wie gehate aussieht ist mir klar, trotzdem stimmt es nicht. fast jeder beschreibt kurz was ihn daran nicht stört und die meisten sind auch schon lange hier angemeldet also keine typischen trolle. wenn sich jemand nur anmeldet und schreibt "es ist scheiße" dann ist es ein flame, sonst nicht.

gegenfrage, wenn jemand schreibt er mag das spiel nicht ohne es zu begründen ist es sinnloses gehate, wenn jemand schreibt das spiel ist toll ohne es zu begründen ist es dann auch sinnloses fanboy geblubber?



Enisra schrieb:


> Logikfehler:


wenn du provozieren willst lass dir bitte was besserer einfallen


----------



## mesel (30. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Logikfehler:
> 1. Überschätzt du die Reichweite von Magazinen
> 2. liegt das eher an den Trollen die meinen mit den gleichen miesen Texten wie ihre Vorgänger die Dikussion auf Null setzen zu können
> 3. Nicht jeder der irgendwas negatives Schreibt ist ein Kritiker und ich würde eher noch mal nachzählen



Sieh es einfach ein! 
DIII ist ein verdammt schlechtes Spiel.


Btw.: 
Eine PCG werde ich auf Grund der Bewertung nie wieder kaufen! 
Eure Tests sind anscheinend nicht mehr glaubwürdig und von der Industrie gelenkt (Exklusivartikel, Interviews, Einladungen, uvm...)


----------



## OldShatterhand (30. Juli 2012)

mesel schrieb:


> Sieh es einfach ein!
> DIII ist ein verdammt schlechtes Spiel!


 
Komisch dass ich und viele andere dann soviele (200+) Stunden Spass damit hatten. Mal selber gespielt? Nein? Sone Überraschung


----------



## Pwnd (30. Juli 2012)

"Erwartungen erfüllt: ein würdiger Nachfolger!“ <-- diablo 2 überhaupt gezockt? totaler bullshit D3 war nur nen massen grab um geld zu kassieren
„Bedingungslos auf Spielspaß getrimmt“ <--- jo bis hin zu inferno weil man bis dahin keine guten items braucht, ab inferno muss man items farmen wo vielleicht ein gutes teil alle ~3-4 wochen dauer zocken dropt.
„Teuflisch gut und höllisch motivierend!“ <--- gut ja aber nicht teuflisch eher unterdurchschnittlich gut, und motivierend? mmh wüsste nich was mich da motivieren sollte, gibt ja nichts ausser items zu jagen die vielleicht irgendwann mal dropen die dann aber trotzdem scheisse sind wegen den item generator.... handwerk ist auch für den arsch sowie alles andere auch.
achja das achso tolle runen system von den fertigkeiten das ja soooooviele möglichkeiten haben sollte.....lächerlich was sich bli$$ard oder wie ich sie ab jetzt nenne : schissard da geleistet hatt....echtgeld AH naja was soll man dazu sagen, am besten nix....
überhaupt scheint es mir als die 3 möchtegern tester da gerade mal normal durch gespielt haben, wenn überhaupt maximal bis hölle aber das wars dann auch schon!!!!!!!!!!!!
noch dazu kommt die 91er wertung?! habt ihr ein ei am wandern oder was geht bei euch ab?!
LESERWERTUNG IST DIE RICHTIGE WERTUNG. PC GAMES WERTUNG = DÜNNSCHISS
sry aber caps musste nun sein damit kein ehrlicher kunde auf eure scheisse reinfällt...
überhaupt scheint es mir als ob die wertung von euch künstlich wäre, damit ihr gut da steht und um immer fleissig vorab version zu bekommen.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2012)

mesel schrieb:


> Sieh es einfach ein!
> DIII ist ein verdammt schlechtes Spiel!
> 
> Btw.:
> Eine PCG werde ich auf Grund der Bewertung nie wieder kaufen!


 
Warum sollte ich es einsehen?
Hat irgendwer der so genannten Kritiker je einen Grund genannt der sich nicht am ende als hohle Behauptung herrausgestellt hat?

Also eigentlich kann man das verhalten von euch Trollen echt nur noch als peinlich betrachten


----------



## Mothman (30. Juli 2012)

Ganz objektiv betrachtet ist D3 100% KEIN schlechtes Spiel.

Konnte es die Erwartungen von allen erfüllen? Nein. Sicher nicht.
Macht es das zu einem grundsätzlich schlechtem Spiel? Nein. Sicher nicht.

Meine Meinung, eine unter vielen.


----------



## nik2063 (30. Juli 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ganz objektiv betrachtet ist D3 100% KEIN schlechtes Spiel.
> 
> Konnte es die Erwartungen von allen erfüllen? Nein. Sicher nicht.
> Macht es das zu einem grundsätzlich schlechtem Spiel? Nein. Sicher nicht.
> ...


 
Niemand behauptet, dass D3 für sich genommen ein richtig schlechtes Spiel ist. Nur wenn eine Zeitschrift dann etwas von "würdigem Nachfolger" u.ä. faselt und eine Wertung über 90 vergibt ist das nur ein Ausdruck von einem unter Zeitdruck entstandenen Test. Um es nochmal klar zu stellen: Diablo 3 ist kein würdiger Nachfolger - dies wird ein Großteil der D2-Spieler bestätigen. Wenn Diablo 3 nicht von Blizzard käme und "Return of the Haudrauf 4" gehießen hätte, wäre diese Wertung niemals zu Stande gekommen.

Diablo 3 ist ein oberflächlicher Fliegenfänger nie dagewesenen Ausmaßes und u.U. ein böser Vorbote hinsichtlich der im Rollen befindlichen Pay2Win-Welle. Wenn die Zukunft der Computerspiele so aussieht, dann hänge ich mein Lieblingshobby alsbald an den Nagel.

Ich oute mich an dieser Stelle auch mal als Beta-Tester, der die schon damals offensichtlichen Schwächen wie die Itemabhängigkeit und die fehlende Individualisierung im Blizzard-Forum bemängelte. Damals dachte ich jedoch noch "Blizzard wird das dann anhand von superinteressanten Items schon ausgleichen können" - leider war dies eine fatale Fehleinschätzung denn die Gegenstandsgenerierung und das Belohnungssystem sind wohl der größte Motivationskiller. Die "Legendarys" sind nicht nur zu schwach und droppen zu selten - sie haben auch so gut wie nie einzigartige Eigenschaften oder Alleinstellungsmerkmale. Es handelt sich letztendlich nur um Affixe, die auch auf gelben und blauen Gegenständen vorkommen. Blizzard entfernte also die Charakterentwicklung und ergänzte dies mit einem langweiligen Itempool, der die Spieler alle Jubeljahre mal etwas sinnvolles finden lässt - wirklich ein grandioses System. Die angebliche Vielfalt der Builds durch das schnelle Skillwechseln wird aufgrund der Sinnlosigkeit vieler Skills ad absurdum geführt und macht es letztendlich nur einfacher bekannt werdende Exploits sofort auszunutzen.

Schon damals musste ich mir mit Schönrednern und Fanboys Wortgefechte liefern... damals schwelgten sie noch in tollen Träumen welche innovativen "Builds" sie sich zusammen stellen und wieviel besser das Charaktersystem von D3 doch gegenüber D2 ist. Bei einem jetzigen Blick ins Blizzard-Forum kann man darüber nur noch laut lachen denn bis auf ein paar Unverbesserliche hat nun auch der letzte gerafft, an wievielen Stellen das Spiel krankt.

Edit: Habe gerade noch eine interessante Statistik gefunden: 

Starcraft:
Gamespot - 9.1
Gamespot Users - 9.3
Metacritic - 88
Metacritic Users - 9.1

Starcraft 2:
Gamespot - 9.5
Gamespot Users - 9.1
Metacritic - 93
Metacritic Users - 8.1

Warcraft 3:
Gamespot - 9.3
Gamespot Users - 9.1
Metacritic - 92
Metacritic Users - 8.8

Diablo:
Gamespot - 9.6
Gamespot Users - 8.6
Metacritic - 94
Metacritic Users - 8.4

Diablo 2:
Gamespot - 8.5
Gamespot Users - 9
Metacritic - 88
Metacritic Users - 8.6

Diablo 3:
Gamespot - 8.5
*Gamespot Users - 7.2*
Metacritic - 88
*Metacritic Users - 3.8*

Diablo 3 das erste Blizzard-Spiel bei dem die Meinungen der User massiv von der der "Fachpresse" abweichen. Und das nicht nur bei den oben genannten, sondern im Prinzip bei jeder Webseite einer Spielezeitschrift im Internet, die auch User-Reviews zulässt... wobei im Prinzip bei JEDER Webseite im Internet, die Spieler Computerspiele bewerten lässt. Ist das Zufall? Hat sich also die ganze Spielerwelt auf einmal zu Hatern, Bashern oder sonstwas entwickelt oder sieht man dann doch eher mal der Wahrheit ins Aug - nämlich, dass Diablo 3 das wohl schwächste Blizzard-Produkt seit langer langer Zeit ist.

Sicherlich ist die Tendenz der MC Users generell zu harsch denn so gut wie alle Spiele erreichen nicht die Metacritic-Wertungen. Jedoch ist die Tendenz eindeutig und im Gegensatz zu so gut wie allen anderen Spielen schneidet Diablo 3 hier weit unterdurchschnittlich ab. So enttäuscht wie von Diablo 3 sind die Spieler von keinem anderen Spiel in der letzten Zeit gewesen - das lässt sich eindeutig ablesen. Da Starcraft 2 hier relativ gut abschneidet, fällt auch das Blizzard-Hater Argument raus. Es gibt übrigens auch immernoch unbestritten gute Spiele, die nur leichte Abweichungen aufweisen:

Shogun 2 FOTS
Metacritic: 86
Metacritic Users: 83


----------



## golani79 (30. Juli 2012)

Joa, und schau dir mal die Metacritic Wertungen an von den Usern - hier mal ein paar Beispiele.



> So  im 7 hours into the game, and its not as good as everyone said. The  story is pretty terrible (ok, its a loot game, so story is not THAT  important), but what really bothers me is the graphics and the Sound. i  have a pretty good PC and play on High settings. But come on! Have you  ever saw Battlefield or even games like Anno (same perspective)? The  worst thing is the cartoon style of the game,  thats not dark and creepy like Diablo 2, its some kind of WoW colorful  rainbow game.  But the real Killer is the "always play online" DRM. im a single player  gamer, i will never buy or sold any items, so why cant i just play  offline? if thats the future of gaming, i will play NES again!
> 
> A huge disappointment, no more skill points to distribute, no more  attribute points to distribute, skills unlock automatically as you level  up, WoW inspired skills. World PvP removed and the only PvP options is a  WoW-clone arena. Legalized gold selling, pay-to-win auction houses -  Scripted scenes EVERYWHERE.
> 
> ...



Das waren jetzt alles 0er und 1er Wertungen - die sind ja wahnsinnig sachlich bzw. wurden da halt gleich zu Beginn solche Wertungen vergeben, weil man Verbindungsprobleme hatte.

Du sagst, 3 Tage sind nicht genug, für die PC Games um ne Wertung abzugeben und sie sollen nachbessern?
Ich sag, Metacritics schön und gut, nur bei solchen Wertungen, kannst auch die knicken - genauso wie die negativen Rezensionen auf Amazon, die nur um den Onlinezwang gingen.


----------



## nik2063 (31. Juli 2012)

@golani: Ziemlich einfach zu behaupten, dass alle Userwertungen zu dem Spiel weltweit auf allen Internetseiten nichts wert sind. Zeig mir doch nur ein einziges Portal im Internet, wo Diablo 3 von Spielern gute Wertungen bekommt. Wie kann man sich denn bitte so der Realität verschließen? Die Mehrheit hat Unrecht und ich bin im Recht? Erinnert mich eher an nen Geisterfahrer auf der Autobahn - bei dem sind auch immer die Anderen schuld. Und ich habe auch schon geschrieben, dass mich die Onlinezwang-1Sterner nicht interessieren. Selbst wenn man die alle abzieht ist die Spielermeinung Welten von denen der Hype-Zeitschriften entfernt. Genauso wie Du da irgendeine lächerliche Bewertung als Beispiel anführst, könnte ich hier zig andere mit richtigem Inhalt anführen aber das bringt doch nichts - im statistischen Mittel ist D3 so weit unterdurchschnittlich bewertet, dass der normaler Basherabzug keine Begründung für die niedrige Wertung liefert. Mass Effect 3 hat ja bspw. ebenfalls zu Kontroversen in der Community geführt - genau wie einige andere Toptitel. Der normaler Basherabzug ist dort meist so ca. 20%. Wenn Diablo 3 hier aber über 50% daneben liegt, ist das eine eigene Dimension.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (31. Juli 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ...
> Zum einem ist die andere Seite 10 mal Objektiver .....



Die PcGames ist so objektiv, daß sie ihren Test selbst dann nicht korrigiert, wenn Blizzard zugibt das etwas nicht so ist wie gedacht: "Enorm motivierende Beutejagd" verglichen mit "We recognize that the item hunt is just not enough for a long-term sustainable end-game."

Oder wie wäre es denn hiermit: "Simple, motivierende Handwerksysteme" Echt? Habe ich was verpasst? Nein, habe ich nicht. Die Handwerker sind nämlich lächerlich überzogen teuer und momentan einfach nur nutzlos.  

"Viele Komfortfunktionen, kurze Laufwege" Besonders im Chat, nicht wahr? Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Ahnung was mit den "Komfortfunktionen" gemeint ist, werden ja auch nicht näher genannt. 




Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem ist dummerweise Diablo KEIN MMORPG maximal ein SORPG und hat daher auch kein Endgame, wie eigentlich alle Singleplayerspiele und daher brauch man das auch nicht Ewig und 3 Tage spielen


 Schön, daß Sie endlich zugeben, daß Diablo 3 schlechter ist als Diablo 2, denn das wurde Ewig und 3 Tage gespielt. Warum die PcGames allerdings nicht zum selben Ergebnis kam wie Sie interessiert Sie überhaupt nicht, nicht wahr?


----------



## golani79 (31. Juli 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> @golani: Ziemlich einfach zu behaupten, dass alle Userwertungen zu dem Spiel weltweit auf allen Internetseiten nichts wert sind.



Wo habe ich das behauptet? Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass man solche Bewertungen, wie ich sie anhand einiger verschiedener Beispiele aufgezeigt habe, vergessen kann.
Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass man alle Userwertungen knicken kann - nur, wenn ich einem Spiel aufgrund von Onlinezwang, oder weil einem die Grafik nicht gefällt, die Minimalwertung gebe, dann kann man die einfach nicht ernsthaft in die Gesamtwertung miteinbeziehen. Und ich denke mal, bei D3 gibt es einfach extrem viele unsachliche Wertungen und deshalb kann man sich von D3 auf Metacritics bzw. den Amazonrezensionen kein wirkliches Bild machen.


----------



## Enisra (31. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das behauptet? Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass man solche Bewertungen, wie ich sie anhand einiger verschiedener Beispiele aufgezeigt habe, vergessen kann.


 
Relativ gesehen habe ich gesagt das alle Userwertung mist sind
*Allerdings *würde einer mit genügend Lesekompetenz feststellen können, das ich mich in dem Kontext auf die Durchschnittswertung bezogen habe, eben diese 78 Punkte, was auch sonst?
Nun ja, aber ich würde nicht darauf hoffen dasser es einsehen wird


----------



## nik2063 (31. Juli 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wo habe ich das behauptet? Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, dass man solche Bewertungen, wie ich sie anhand einiger verschiedener Beispiele aufgezeigt habe, vergessen kann.
> Ich habe nirgends geschrieben, dass man alle Userwertungen knicken kann - nur, wenn ich einem Spiel aufgrund von Onlinezwang, oder weil einem die Grafik nicht gefällt, die Minimalwertung gebe, dann kann man die einfach nicht ernsthaft in die Gesamtwertung miteinbeziehen. Und ich denke mal, bei D3 gibt es einfach extrem viele unsachliche Wertungen und deshalb kann man sich von D3 auf Metacritics bzw. den Amazonrezensionen kein wirkliches Bild machen.



Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: Es gibt zu JEDEM Spiel unsachliche Wertungen. Bei Spielen, die aus irgendeinem Grund gegen die Ethik verstoßen (BF3 - Origin) oder das fragwürdige Ende von ME3 besonders. Das ist absolut klar. Diablo 3 liegt hier nur nochmal ne ganze Ecke schlechter in der Spielergunst als alle anderen Spiele. Ein Blick in die Blizzard-Foren in allen Sprachen zeichnet ein eindeutiges Bild. Klar kann man auch hier sagen, dass nur die Hater ins Forum posten und die zufriedenen Kunden alle schön alleine vor dem Rechner vor sich hin daddeln. Aber wie realitätsnah ist das denn? Sämtliche Spielerstatistiken, die bisher zu D3 herausgekommen sind zeigen ein weit überdurchschnittliches Absacken. Gepaart mit Erfahrungsberichten von Usern, die alle von einer leeren Freundesliste berichten (ist bei mir übrigens genauso) muss der Spielerschwund massiv sein. Leider gibt Blizzard ja keine Spielerzahlen raus aber allzu positiv können die gar nicht sein. In-Game kann man ja auch nur die Spieler sehen, welche derzeit gerade in Public Games spielen. Aufgrund der fehlenden Nötigkeit des Gruppenspiels werden die meisten eh Solo unterwegs sein.

Aber OK wenn PC Games der Meinung ist, dass D3 genauso gut ist wie DArigins oder Skyrim dann bitte macht euch nur weiterhin lächerlich. Wenn ich als Spieler von meiner abonnierten Spielezeitschrift nicht mehr richtig beraten werden dann darf die Frage erlaubt sein, weshalb ich das Abo nicht einfach kündige und mir nur noch Erfahrungsberichte im Internet durchlese.


----------



## golani79 (1. August 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> [...].
> Aber OK wenn PC Games der Meinung ist, dass D3 genauso gut ist wie DArigins oder Skyrim dann bitte macht euch nur weiterhin lächerlich. [...]


 
Der Einzige der sich hier lächerlich macht, der bist du!

Ich habe nie irgendwo geschrieben, dass D3 X oder Y %punkte verdient.
Und selbst wenn - ob D3 jetzt die 91% von der PC Games, die (abgewerteten - weil mit dem Strom schwimmenden) 85% von der Gamestar oder die 77% Leserwertung auf pcgames.de - ist mir das scheißegal! Checkst es vielleicht endlich mal? 
Ich spiele ein Spiel weil es mir Spaß macht - ja, D3 macht mir vlt. nicht ganz so viel Spaß wie damals D2 - aber weißt du was? Muss ich dir was sagen? Die Zeiten ändern sich - ob du willst oder nicht. Jeder wird älter - und man kann noch so coole Erfahrungen an D2 haben, die werden mit D3 einfach nicht mehr erfüllt. Und wenn du jetzt D2 installieren würdest, dann hättest du auch 100%ig nicht mehr so viel Spaß daran, wie damals.

Also komm einfach mal klar! Und mach DU dich nicht lächerlich .. weil die Zeiten ändern sich genauso wie sich Spiele ändern. Mit dir, oder ohne dich .. 

p.s.: Mir ist es egal ob ein Spiel jetzt 50% bekommt oder 91% ... solange es *MIR* Spaß macht, können mich alle anderen mal kreuzweise ... also versteif dich nicht so krass auf irgendwelche Wertungen, sondern verlass dich ein wenig mehr auf deinen eigenen Geschmack!

Schön langsam bin ich es leid mir vorschreiben zu lassen, was gut und was schlecht ist. Ich zocke schon lange genug und ich beurteile auch für mich selbst was gut und schlecht ist. Da brauche ich keine Prozentangabe ... einfach lächerlich was teilweise hier abgeht ... 

Aber anscheinend gibt es halt genügend Heulsusen, wie Nik2063 die angewiesen sind, auf irgendwelche %Angaben um Spiele zu genießen oder verteufeln zu können ...

So, und nun STFU ... ich hab keinen Bock mehr über irgendwelche Wertungen bzgl. D3 zu diskutieren, wenn ihr unfähig seid, euch selber ne Meinung zu bilden und nur von diversen Wertungen von Zeitschriften / Internetseiten abhängig seid ...

Nehmt mal den Kopf aus dem Sand!!!


----------



## Kashrlyyk (1. August 2012)

*Peinlich*



golani79 schrieb:


> Der Einzige der sich hier lächerlich macht, der bist du! .... Schön langsam bin ich es leid mir vorschreiben zu lassen, was gut und was schlecht ist.
> ...


 
Nein, ganz eindeutig sind das Sie. Ihr Ausbruch hier ist einfach nur peinlich. Mit dem "euch" spricht nik2063 nämlich ganz eindeutig die PcGames Redaktion an und nicht Egozentriker wie Sie.




golani79 schrieb:


> ....Und wenn du jetzt D2 installieren würdest, dann hättest du auch 100%ig nicht mehr so viel Spaß daran, wie damals.


 Doch dank der Einzelspielermodifizierbarkeit würde es mir auch heute noch mehr Spass machen als Diablo 3. 



golani79 schrieb:


> p.s.: Mir ist es egal ob ein Spiel jetzt 50% bekommt oder 91% ... solange es MIR Spaß macht, können mich alle anderen mal kreuzweise ... also versteif dich nicht so krass auf irgendwelche Wertungen, sondern verlass dich ein wenig mehr auf deinen eigenen Geschmack!
> ....
> Ich zocke schon lange genug und ich beurteile auch für mich selbst was gut und schlecht ist. Da brauche ich keine Prozentangabe ... einfach lächerlich was teilweise hier abgeht ... ... ich hab keinen Bock mehr über irgendwelche Wertungen bzgl. D3 zu diskutieren, wenn ihr unfähig seid, euch selber ne Meinung zu bilden und nur von diversen Wertungen von Zeitschriften / Internetseiten abhängig seid ...


 Ihre Naivität ist erbärmlich! Wie soll man denn *vor dem Kauf* beurteilen, ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist, ohne Berichte von anderen und ohne eine Demo?? Wie machen Sie das? Hellsehen??? 

Die Prozentangabe ist wie man bei der Erläuterung des Testsystems nachlesen kann nur eine andere Art eine Kaufempfehlung auszusprechen oder eben nicht. Da steht zum Beispiel: ">90, Herausragend: Die *Top-Empfehlung* der Redaktion: Nur *Referenzspiele*, die ihrem Genre neue Maßstäbe setzen, werden mit der begehrten "90er" gewürdigt." 

Wieviele Leute würden ohne eine so heftige Kaufempfehlung von einem "Fachmagazin" das Spiel mal ausprobieren wollen, aka kaufen? Selbst wenn man einen eigenen Geschmack hat, könnte so eine eindeutige Kaufempfehlung einen dazu verleiten, daß Spiel mal anzuschauen. 

Sie machen es sich hier so lächerlich einfach. 

Welche neuen Maßstäbe setzt denn Diablo 3 im Genre? Dazu würde ich gerne was von den Redakteuren lesen. 
___________________________________________________________________________________________________

So einen Artikel hätte ich mir von der Fachpresse gewünscht: Es ist ruhig geworden… | Diablo 3


----------



## chbdiablo (1. August 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Wie soll man denn *vor dem Kauf* beurteilen, ob ein Spiel gut oder schlecht ist, ohne Berichte von anderen und ohne eine Demo?? Wie machen Sie das? Hellsehen???



Man konnte Diablo 3 vor der Veröffentlichung kostenlos einige Tage testen.

Ich habe das bestimmt schonmal gesagt, aber: Der Test der PCG war nur über wenige Tage und bezieht sich demnach auf rund 20 Stunden Spielzeit in den Schwierigkeitsgraden Normal und Alptraum. Wenn man D3 von dieser Seite betrachtet, macht es schon sehr viel Spaß.
Das Problem, dass jeder hat, ist doch das Endgame, Inferno, die Itemjagd auf Stufe 60 etc. Soweit kam die PCG doch gar nicht, kann das im Test auch nicht beurteilen und somit auch keine niedrigere Wertung vergeben.


----------



## golani79 (1. August 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Welche neuen Maßstäbe setzt denn Diablo 3 im Genre? Dazu würde ich gerne was von den Redakteuren lesen.


 
Ich hab doch schon geschrieben, dass ich mich nicht an ein paar lächerlichen Prozentpunkten aufhänge. Ob das Spiel jetzt 80% oder 90% hat, ist doch völlig irrelevant. Es sei denn, man steht drauf und kauft nur Spiele, ab einer bestimmten Prozentzahl und verbeißt sich so auf die Angaben, wie ".. neue Maßstäbe ... " etc. 

Ich kaufe mir schon länger keine Spielezeitschriften mehr - ganz einfach, weil mir die Artikel von der Qualität her schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr so gut gefallen. Deswegen habe ich jetzt aber keine Fehlkäufe gemacht, was Spiele anbelangt.
Man kann sich im Vorfeld gut genug informieren über die neu erscheinenden Titel inkl. Gameplayvideos - und wer braucht da bitte noch einen Test mit % und Kaufempfehlung? - Da muss man nicht hellsehen können ...

Aber anscheinend gibts halt einfach genügend Leute, die wirklich so auf %angaben bestehen und sonst nicht weiterwissen und sich auch keine eigene Meinung über nen neuen Titel bilden können.



Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Die Prozentangabe ist wie man bei der Erläuterung des Testsystems  nachlesen kann nur eine andere Art eine Kaufempfehlung auszusprechen  oder eben nicht. Da steht zum Beispiel: ">90, Herausragend: Die *Top-Empfehlung* der Redaktion: Nur *Referenzspiele*, die ihrem Genre neue Maßstäbe setzen, werden mit der begehrten "90er" gewürdigt."



Hätte PC Games 70% oder 80% für D3 vergeben, wäre die Heulerei groß gewesen, dass das viel zu wenig sei .. gekauft hätten es wohl trotzdem alle die es getan haben.


----------



## stawacz (1. August 2012)

gamestar hatte wenigstens die eier in der hose ihren test nachträglich abzuwerten.runter auf 85


----------



## anjuna80 (1. August 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> gamestar hatte wenigstens die eier in der hose ihren test nachträglich abzuwerten.runter auf 85



Warum sollte man für die paar Freaks, die nach 200Std.+ langsam Heulkrämpfe bekommen, weil sie das Top-Item für ihren hyperultimativen Charakter nicht finden und sich deshalb in Inferno die Zähne ausbeißen, mit der Wertung runtergehen?


----------



## stawacz (1. August 2012)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man für die paar Freaks, die nach 200Std.+ langsam Heulkrämpfe bekommen, weil sie das Top-Item für ihren hyperultimativen Charakter nicht finden und sich deshalb in Inferno die Zähne ausbeißen, mit der Wertung runtergehen?


 

für die paar "freaks" wie du sie nennst ,ist eben gerade die langzeitmotivation wichtig.die zocken ihre spiele nich nur n paar std an und lassen sie dann links liegen,,,und diese langzeitmotivation ist eben nicht mehr gegeben..und es gibt leute(du wirst es kaum glauben) die haben weit weit mehr als 200 std auf dem D2 tacho...das wird wohl bei D3 nich mehr passieren^^


----------



## anjuna80 (1. August 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> für die paar "freaks" wie du sie nennst ,ist eben gerade die langzeitmotivation wichtig.die zocken ihre spiele nich nur n paar std an und lassen sie dann links liegen,,,und diese langzeitmotivation ist eben nicht mehr gegeben..und es gibt leute(du wirst es kaum glauben) die haben weit weit mehr als 200 std auf dem D2 tacho...das wird wohl bei D3 nich mehr passieren^^



Oh ich glaube das gerne, aber die werden wohl kaum als Bewertungsmaßstab genommen. Außerdem, wie lange wurde D2 immer wieder durch Patches nachgebessert? D3 ist gerade ein paar Wochen draußen, und es wird noch Ewigkeiten dauern, bis die perfekte Balance gefunden ist.


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> gamestar hatte wenigstens die eier in der hose ihren test nachträglich abzuwerten.runter auf 85


 
nein
eher haben die damit eher das Gegenteil bewiesen und den Schwanz eingezogen und den Trollen keine Wertung sondern die Bestätigung ihre Anti-Hypes gegeben und das kann auch nicht der Sinn sein
Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das die Gründe auch eher ziemlich dürftig sind, der Sorte "da wird das am wenigsten auffallen" nach


----------



## ING (1. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein
> eher haben die damit eher das Gegenteil bewiesen und den Schwanz eingezogen und den Trollen keine Wertung sondern die Bestätigung ihre Anti-Hypes gegeben und das kann auch nicht der Sinn sein
> Vorallem wenn man bedenkt das die Gründe auch eher ziemlich dürftig sind, der Sorte "da wird das am wenigsten auffallen" nach


du drehst dir aber auch wirklich alles zurecht, oder? 

erst heißt es user wertungen sind fürn arsch und die magazine sind deutlich objektiver... aber anscheinend nur solange sie gut werten^^

und die gründe wurden sehr wohl beschrieben und decken sich mit der durchgehenden kritik der user, das endgame ist demotivierend. diesbezüglich hab ich quasi auch noch nie ne andere meinung gelesen, auch von dir nicht. du drehst es halt so das man nur den anfang (der teil der noch spaß macht) des games bewerten soll weils kein mmorpg ist. es ist aber ein diablo (steht zumindestens drauf) und wird sich daher auch mit diablo 2 messen müssen und da ist es sehrwohl gerechtfertigt es abzuwerten.

enisra surft im internet da kommt im radio die nachricht: "vorsicht, auf pcgames kommt ihnen ein troll entgegen!", darauf enisra: "einer? tausende!!!"


----------



## Mothman (1. August 2012)

Ich versteh garnicht, warum euch das so wichtig ist, dass die PCG die Wertung ändert. 
Ihr sagt selbst: Man kann den Wertungen nicht mehr trauen. Ja, dann lasst es doch einfach und geht und hört endlich auf mit diesem "Missionierungsversuch".  

Seit ewig und drei Tagen heult ihr hier rum "bääh, ihr müsst doch die Wertung ändern, die anderen machen es doch auch!". 
Wir müssen hier garnichts und schon garnicht, weil Amazon, Metacritic oder Gamestar es so vorgemacht haben. 

Wenn du meinst für dich PCG als nicht zuverlässig identifiziert zu haben, dann gibt es für dich nur eine Konsequenz: Lass die Finger davon. 
Aber versuch uns nicht Dinge madig zu machen, weil es von Außerhalb so tönt. Es ist mir EGAL, was "man" oder "die meisten Leute" über D3 schreiben oder von sich geben. Ich hab es selbst gespielt, ein Urteil ist schon lange gefällt. Ich brauche keinen User-Mob, der mir versucht zu sagen, was ich zu denken habe.


----------



## nik2063 (1. August 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich hab doch schon geschrieben, dass ich mich nicht an ein paar lächerlichen Prozentpunkten aufhänge. Ob das Spiel jetzt 80% oder 90% hat, ist doch völlig irrelevant. Es sei denn, man steht drauf und kauft nur Spiele, ab einer bestimmten Prozentzahl und verbeißt sich so auf die Angaben, wie ".. neue Maßstäbe ... " etc.
> 
> Ich kaufe mir schon länger keine Spielezeitschriften mehr - ganz einfach, weil mir die Artikel von der Qualität her schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr so gut gefallen. Deswegen habe ich jetzt aber keine Fehlkäufe gemacht, was Spiele anbelangt.
> Man kann sich im Vorfeld gut genug informieren über die neu erscheinenden Titel inkl. Gameplayvideos - und wer braucht da bitte noch einen Test mit % und Kaufempfehlung? - Da muss man nicht hellsehen können ...
> ...



Genial. Jemand der keine Spielezeitschriften mehr kauft verteidigt den verbreiteten Blödsinn und ich, der noch so doof ist zu zahlen, rege mich darüber auf. Der oben gepostete Link zu Gamona ist übrigens sehr interessant. Nicht nur die Freundeslisten werden leerer, die Userwertungen fallen ins bodenlose und im AH passiert kaum noch was - nun registrieren auch die anhänglichen Communityseiten dass der Bedarf an Informationen nicht mehr wirklich besteht. Wenn ich daran zurück denke wie oft ich bei diablo2.ingame.de nachgeschaut hab, welche items welche Stats haben... bei D3 habe ich das nicht ein einziges mal gemacht. Ganz einfach, weil es uninteressant ist.

Übrigens ist die Behauptung falsch, dass Diablo 2 heute keinen oder weniger Spaß mehr macht. Ich glaub es ist gerade mal 1,5 Jahre her, dass ich mal wieder ne Ladder mitgespielt habe. Ich war mindestens 4 Monate begeistert dabei. Aus D3 war für mich nach ca. 4 Wochen die Luft raus. Für einige meiner Freunde sogar schon früher.

Zu der Bemerkung, dass man D3 vorher testen konnte: Ja das stimmt - Infernomodus und Beutesystem ließen sich dort aber überhaupt nicht testen. Dass das Charaktersystem ziemlich oberflächlich ist konnte man natürlich damals schon feststellen, dachte dann aber eher "Blizzard wirds schon richten". Leider ist mit den abwandernden Entwicklern scheinbar auch das letzte Fünkchen Diablo-Kompetenz aus Blizzard entwichen. So ein schlechtes Spiel hat wohl kaum jemand erwartet. Wenn Blizzard noch ein paar Add Ons verkaufen will, sollten sie mit zukünftigen Patches so gut wie alles an dem Spiel umbauen.

Und @ alle Verteidiger: Es ist schön und gut, dass ihr Spiele nicht nach % kauft oder Wertungen braucht, damit euch ein Spiel Spaß macht. Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass die PC Games mit ihrer Wertung den Anspruch erhebt, ein Spiel entsprechend der Qualität zu bewerten. DIeser Verpflichtung kommt die Zeitschrift bei diesem Test jedoch nicht nach. Niemand mit Verstand wird nun noch behaupten, dass Diablo 3 ein besseres Spiel als Skyrim ist. Der Gedanke, DA Origins sei gleich gut ist noch absurder.

Ich zitiere: ">90 Herausragend | Die Top-Empfehlung der Redaktion... Nur Referenz-Spiele, die in ihrem Genre neue Maßstäbe setzen..."

Den einzigen Maßstab, den D3 gesetzt hat, ist eine neue Dimension der Abzocke. Sowohl was den Verkaufspreis angeht, als auch die Pay2Progress-Spielmechanik.

Besonders ironisch klingt im Nachhinein auch die Formulierung im Einkaufsführer:
"Ungemein motivierendes und abwechslungsreiches Schlachtfest mit Spitzendesign und tollen Klassen (Witch Doctor anyone?). Im Koop-Modus (genau, darum spielen auch so viele in Public Games) und den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ist lang anhaltender Spaß garantiert (wie viel Spaß die Spieler in Inferno haben, ist in allen Foren nachzulesen). Solospieler ärgern sich über den fehlenden Offline-Modus (ich wüsste nicht, was ein Offline-Modus ohne AH bei diesem Lootsystem bringen sollte, vor allem bei Release)."

Schreibt man hier Werbetexte für Blizzard oder "unabhängige" Statements???


----------



## Mothman (1. August 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Und @ alle Verteidiger: Es ist schön und gut, dass ihr Spiele nicht nach % kauft oder Wertungen braucht, damit euch ein Spiel Spaß macht. Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass die PC Games mit ihrer Wertung den Anspruch erhebt, ein Spiel entsprechend der Qualität zu bewerten. DIeser Verpflichtung kommt die Zeitschrift bei diesem Test jedoch nicht nach. Niemand mit Verstand wird nun noch behaupten, dass Diablo 3 ein besseres Spiel als Skyrim ist. Der Gedanke, DA Origins sei gleich gut ist noch absurder.


In erster Linie wird der Spielspaß bewertet und der ist nun mal das, was der Tester während des Testzeitraums fühlt. 
Ein Testzeitraum MUSS limitiert sein, da man ja nicht erst Wochen nach Release damit ankommen braucht. Das ist - denke ich - für alle nachvollziehbar. Und in dem (ausführlichen) Testzeitraum, der natürlich nicht die 1000 Stunden umfassen konnte, wie die Diablo-Hardcore-Fans investieren, wurde eben ein hoher Spielspaß empfunden. 
Grafik ist eh subjektiv. Und anzufangen zu messen, wie viel DirectX-Effekte ein Spiel aufweist und dann danach zu bewerten, würde an Lächerlichkeit grenzen. Es geht nicht um irgendwelche technischen Fakten bei der Spielspaßbewertung, sondern eben hauptsächlich um den empfundenen Spielspaß (eben in dem gegeben Zeitraum).
Und legst du jetzt die ersten - sagen wir mal - 100 Stunden Spielzeit zu Grunde, ist D3 dann wirklich kein super spaßiges Spiel? 

Auf die Zugangsprobleme wurde ja wohl mehr als deutlich hingewiesen.

Und Spiele aus unterschiedlichen Genres zu vergleichen, ist immer etwas zweifelhaft und nicht aussagekräftig.


----------



## nik2063 (1. August 2012)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Oh ich glaube das gerne, aber die werden wohl kaum als Bewertungsmaßstab genommen. Außerdem, wie lange wurde D2 immer wieder durch Patches nachgebessert? D3 ist gerade ein paar Wochen draußen, und es wird noch Ewigkeiten dauern, bis die perfekte Balance gefunden ist.



Lob für Deinen Musikgeschmack. Dem Inhalt Deiner Texte kann ich aber nicht zustimmen. Die "paar Wochen" sind mittlerweile 2,5 Monate, in denen Blizzard mit Patches eher "Verschlimmbesserungen" herbei geführt hat. Von den essenziellen Problemen des Spiels wurde bisher kein Einziges angefasst. Das Problem ist einfach, dass es nicht nur die "perfekte Balance" ist, die fehlt. Es sind soooo viele Sachen, die sowohl in einigen guten Amazon-Rezensionen, als auch vielen Themen im Blizzard-Forum umfassend aufgelistet sind. Ein bisschen "den Skill 10% stärker und die Item-Klasse leicht verändert" wird an den grundsätzlichen Problemen dieses Titels nichts ändern. Ohne einen Komplettumbau wird Blizzard kaum Spieler dazu bewegen, wieder mal anzufangen. Ein Riesenproblem ist meiner Meinung nach die fehlende Ladder, die fehlende "Competition", das Rücksetzen auf 0. Gerade nach den ganzen Exploits, mit denen China-Farmer wahrscheinlich bereits seit Release unendlich reich geworden sind und die "Ingame-Wirtschaft" verzerren wäre so ein Reset wie ein heilends Gewitter. Aufgrund der nicht-vorhandenen Ladder fehlt auch die Notwendigkeit, neue Charaktere hochzuspielen. Wenn jemand von jeder Klasse einen auf Lvl60 hat - auch wenn er 1 Jahr später nach einem Update das Spiel erneut starten sollte - was macht er dann? Alle Charaktere sind auf Maxlevel - er könnte dann höchstens nochmal ein bisschen rumrennen und versuchen die neuen Items zu finden. Das dies als Motivation ausreicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Enisra (1. August 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Und @ alle Verteidiger: Es ist schön und gut, dass ihr Spiele nicht nach % kauft oder Wertungen braucht, damit euch ein Spiel Spaß macht. Das ändert trotzdem nichts an der Tatsache, dass die PC Games mit ihrer Wertung den Anspruch erhebt, ein Spiel entsprechend der Qualität zu bewerten. DIeser Verpflichtung kommt die Zeitschrift bei diesem Test jedoch nicht nach. Niemand mit Verstand wird nun noch behaupten, dass Diablo 3 ein besseres Spiel als Skyrim ist. Der Gedanke, DA Origins sei gleich gut ist noch absurder.


 
Also dafür das hier den Anspruch erhebst zu wissen das die Wertung falsch ist, lässt du aber ziemlich wenig Begründungen durchsickern sondern bleibst nur bei Behauptungen

Leider werde ich die Ausrede nicht lesen können, außer einer der nicht auf Ignore steht zitiert die, naja, ich glaube ich werde nichts verpassen


----------



## nik2063 (1. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> In erster Linie wird der Spielspaß bewertet und der ist nun mal das, was der Tester während des Testzeitraums fühlt.
> Ein Testzeitraum MUSS limitiert sein, da man ja nicht erst Wochen nach Release damit ankommen braucht. Das ist - denke ich - für alle nachvollziehbar. Und in dem (ausführlichen) Testzeitraum, der natürlich nicht die 1000 Stunden umfassen konnte, wie die Diablo-Hardcore-Fans investieren, wurde eben ein hoher Spielspaß empfunden.
> Grafik ist eh subjektiv. Und anzufangen zu messen, wie viel DirectX-Effekte ein Spiel aufweist und dann danach zu bewerten, würde an Lächerlichkeit grenzen. Es geht nicht um irgendwelche technischen Fakten bei der Spielspaßbewertung, sondern eben hauptsächlich um den empfundenen Spielspaß (eben in dem gegeben Zeitraum).
> Und legst du jetzt die ersten - sagen wir mal - 100 Stunden Spielzeit zu Grunde, ist D3 dann wirklich kein super spaßiges Spiel?
> ...


 
Natürlich muss ein Testzeitraum limitiert sein. Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass man 100 Stunden braucht, um bis Akt2 Inferno zu kommen. Wenn man sich 2 Wochen Zeit gelassen hätte (Ja das ist bei einem Spiel wie Diablo 3 durchaus angebracht!), wären viele Probleme bereits aufgefallen. Die Intensivspieler standen ja bereits nach ein paar Tagen dort und wunderten sich. 
Ich finde es einfach falsch ein Spiel mit 4 Schwierigkeitsgraden (bei dem Normal einfach nur lächerlich ist), nur ein paar Tage zu testen und dann eine Referenzwertung zu vergeben. Es sieht so aus, als habe man sich von außen hetzen lassen... Das Spiel erschien zwischen 2 Erscheinungsterminen und so musste man schnell online einen Test verfassen, weil alle umliegenden Zeitschriften und Webseiten ebenfalls mit Tests heraus kamen. Das Datum des Tests ist der 22.05. - eine Woche nach Release. Wenn man dann noch die Zeit abzieht, in der man aufgrund von Serverausfällen nicht testen konnte, bleibt noch weniger übrig. Wie soll dieser Zeitraum also genug für einen fundierten Test sein? Ich denke man sollte an ein Spiel wie Diablo 3 andere Spielzeit-Maßstäbe anlegen, als an einen 10-Stunden-Shooter (das schreibt die PCG übrigens auch selbst in Erklärung zur Testverfassung!).



Mothman schrieb:


> Und legst du jetzt die ersten - sagen wir mal - 100 Stunden Spielzeit zu Grunde, ist D3 dann wirklich kein super spaßiges Spiel? .


 
Nein. Nach 100 Stunden hat man sich schon ernsthaft gefragt, wie diese Spielmechanik längfristig Spaß machen soll. Das Problem ist einfach die lange Anlaufphase, bevor es in dem Spiel zur Sache geht. Man braucht ja schon 5-10 Spielstunden um das erste mal die Story nicht wegzuklicken und Normal durchzuspielen... ein Durchlauf, der aufgrund fehlender Resets wohl mittlerweile so gut wie nicht mehr gespielt wird. Ich nannte DIablo 3 in einem meiner vorherigen Posts einen oberflächlichen Fliegenfänger - und genau das meine ich damit. Ein anspruchsloser Einstieg, der lange dauert und dem Spieler ein tolles Spiel vorgaukelt. Die hässliche Fratze zeigt sich dann natürlich erst ca. 20-30 Spielstunden später. Im Prinzip war das ein guter Coup von Blizzard. Jedenfalls um einmalig viel Geld einzunehmen. Der Imageverlust dürfte für zukünftige Releases, gerade das Diablo-Franchise betreffend, jedoch gewaltig sein.



Mothman schrieb:


> Und Spiele aus unterschiedlichen Genres zu vergleichen, ist immer etwas zweifelhaft und nicht aussagekräftig.


 
DAS ist echt witzig, weil genau dies tut die PCG nämlich! Werf mal einen Blick in den Einkaufsführer in welcher Kategorie D3 aufgelistet ist... aufgrund fehlender Charakterentwicklung hat D3 für mich sowieso unter jeglicher Rubrik, die das Wort "Rollenspiel" beinhaltet, nichts verloren. Aber das ist nochmal ein anderes Thema. Wenn ich die PCG aufschlage, steht da D3 ist ein gleich gutes Rollenspiel wie DA Origins. Diese Aussage ist der größte Humbug, den ich in den bisher 14 Jahren PC Games lesen musste.

Edit: Was tipp ich hier eigentlich..., dieser Typ hier hat ja schon vor einem Monat sowohl gegen Bli$$ard, als auch die "Fachpresse" ausreichend ausgeteilt. Die Links in dem Artikel sind ebenfalls lesenswert: 
http://www.polyneux.de/archiv/606-diablo-3-review.html


----------



## realShauni (2. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also eigentlich kann man das verhalten von euch Trollen echt nur noch als peinlich betrachten


Kann es sein das du überhaupt keine Ahnung hast was ein Troll ist?

Ein Troll ist nach der Definition *eine Person* die immer mit dem gleichen Thema nervt, da es immer andre sind die sagen das es schlecht ist können es keine Trolle sein! Die Definition trifft auf dich zu weil du immer das gleiche schreibst und rumnervst.

Wenn es nicht so Lustig wäre wäre es echt traurig, da mekcert einer hunderte male über Trolle und erkennt nicht das er selbst der einzigste Troll ist!


----------



## realShauni (2. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also dafür das hier den Anspruch erhebst zu wissen das die Wertung falsch ist, lässt du aber ziemlich wenig Begründungen durchsickern sondern bleibst nur bei Behauptungen


Haha, ist das deine Masche? Nie auf Argumente eingehen und behaupten der andere ist unfähig argumente zu bringen die es wert sind darauf einzugehen?

Es gibt soviele Leute hier sie Seitenlang beschrieben haben was sie an Diablo stört, alles was du kannst ist 1-2 Sätze dazu schreiben wie schwachsinnig die Argumente sind ohne auch nur ansatzweise drauf einzugehen.

 Puh, das ist so erbärmlich das du mir wirklich leid tust.



Enisra schrieb:


> Leider werde ich die Ausrede nicht lesen können, außer einer der nicht auf Ignore steht zitiert die, naja, ich glaube ich werde nichts verpassen


 Deine Ignore Liste spiegelt nur deine eigene Ignoranz wieder.


----------



## nik2063 (2. August 2012)

@realShauni: Danke... aber ich glaube es macht keinen Sinn, auf dieses Geschreibsel zu antworten. Wenn jemand in einem Thread über ein bestimmtes Spiel permanent User angreift, ohne das Spiel selber zu spielen (inhaltlich kam bisher nämlich gar nichts!), muss derjenige entweder zu viel Zeit oder ein Vorliebe fürs stänkern haben.

Habe übrigens noch einen Erfahrungsbericht gefunden, der den Nagel absolut auf den Kopf trifft: 

Diablo3 - Wie Ich es erlebt habe - Foren - Diablo III

Sicherlich etwas lang aber hier steckt jemand 10 mal tiefer in der Materie als die Schwachpresse.


----------



## TheChicky (2. August 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> In erster Linie wird der Spielspaß bewertet und der ist nun mal das, was der Tester während des Testzeitraums fühlt.
> Ein Testzeitraum MUSS limitiert sein, da man ja nicht erst Wochen nach Release damit ankommen braucht. Das ist - denke ich - für alle nachvollziehbar. Und in dem (ausführlichen) Testzeitraum, der natürlich nicht die 1000 Stunden umfassen konnte, wie die Diablo-Hardcore-Fans investieren, wurde eben ein hoher Spielspaß empfunden.
> Grafik ist eh subjektiv. Und anzufangen zu messen, wie viel DirectX-Effekte ein Spiel aufweist und dann danach zu bewerten, würde an Lächerlichkeit grenzen. Es geht nicht um irgendwelche technischen Fakten bei der Spielspaßbewertung, sondern eben hauptsächlich um den empfundenen Spielspaß (eben in dem gegeben Zeitraum).
> Und legst du jetzt die ersten - sagen wir mal - 100 Stunden Spielzeit zu Grunde, ist D3 dann wirklich kein super spaßiges Spiel?
> ...



So ist es. Ein Spiel nachträglich abzuwerten, weil es nach (ein paar) hundert Stunden nicht mehr (so viel) Spaß macht - es heißt immer noch Spielspaßwertung! - ist eine mehr als zweifelhafte Praxis. Nach dieser Logik müssten schätzungsweise 98% aller Spiele deutlich abgewertet werden. Eine Spielspaßwertung hat sich nicht an übertriebene Erwartungen der Community zu orientieren.


----------



## Kratos333 (2. August 2012)

Die Wertung ist weiterhin der Witz des Jahres.
Wer dem Spiel über 90% gibt der hat noch nie etwas anderes gespielt.

Selbst die Story ist ein lacher für sich und überhaubt nicht Blizzard üblich soetwas rauszubringen. Ich dachte erst mich tritt ein Pferd als Diablo vor mir stand auf normal und er sich als Witz entpuppte (WAS? Das war es schon?!)
Die Monster sind überhaubt nicht Böse genug. Das Spiel ist einfach wie schon Monate davor viele kritisierten zu "Bunt" für ein Diablo. Ich hab das davor nicht bemängelt sondern habe mich überraschen lassen. Allgemein habe ich mich riesig auf das Spiel gefreut aber habe mich nicht weiter informiert.
Allein das Pony level! Da war es dann bei mir komplett vorbei. Soetwas lächerliches hab ich ja noch nie erlebt! 


Runensystem ersetzt nichtmal ansatzweise ein Talentsystem. Am anfang dacht ich auch noch: Oha, mal schauen das könnte sich ja lustig entwickelt. 
Aber spätestens wenn man dann mal Inferno erreicht und man gezwungen wird sich ein bischen mit dem Runensystem zu beschäftigen zeigt es deutliche schwächen. Davor ist es eh total egal was man nimmt. Man nimmt eben das was man gerade neu bekommen hat und testet alles so frei raus. Bei manchen klassen bekommt man mit den letzten level von sagen wir mal 50 bis 60 sogar noch so sinnlose Runen das ich sogar laut lachen musste. Beim Witchdoctor als beispiel Frösche benötigen jetzt kein Mana mehr  OHWEIA!

Wer meint nach 100 Stunden ... was sind den bitte 100 Stunden für ein RPG? Was macht man den die meiste Zeit? "Normal" haben erfahrene Spieler in nichtmal 8-10 Stunden durch!!!
Natürlich zockt man erstmal weiter  weil man alleine schon das maxlevel erreichen will und zieht sich weiterhin die 08/15  Spielwelt mit den lächerlichen immer wieder widerholbaren Akte rein die  sich null unterscheiden (Random instanzen ala D1/2? Wo sind sie?). Quests die absolut nichts bringen. Vor Belail als beispiel wo man die Leute aus der Stadt retten soll. Warum sollte ich das machen? Warum hat das eigentlich überhaubt keine auswirkungen auf das Spiel? 

Ebenso neue Charaktere hochziehen ist in Diablo3 sowas von sinnlos und dazu noch sowas von einfach. Die Spielwelt selbst ist viel zu eintönig sodas man spätestens nach dem xten Akt1/2/3/4 Run durch das Monotone nicht mehr sehen kann. Es ist einfach viel zu kurz. Der "Contant" ist lächerlich für ein ARPG. In Dark Souls hab ich bei ca. 500 Stunden vielleicht das Spiel gerade mal auf NORMAL durch und dann geht es aber noch weiter wie bei Diablo!!!

Dann noch das absurde RMAH und Auktionshaus design. Pay2Win spätestens ab dem PvP Patch, Pay2NoTgrind, Die Drops,Itemdesign, Statdesign wie maxcrit,tooallresi und vieles vieles mehr das sich ebenso in einer Beta befindet.
Handwerksystem ist dreck. Juwelier ist 08/15 mit total lächerlichen WoW Design.

Was soll bei dem Spiel den bitte "Ausgezeichnet" sein???
Für mich ist die Wertung weiterhin gekauft. Das kann mir keiner weiss machen das das Spiel ein 90er ist. Spätestens ab Inferno zeigt es deutlich seine schwächen und wenn man sich mal richtig das Spiel anschaut (Story,akt1-4 design und Co) ist es ein defintiv ein schlechter Scherz. Soetwas bringen einige Firmen als Free2play Titel raus (Siehe: Drakensang Online)


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. August 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Die Monster sind überhaubt nicht Böse genug.


Was sollen sie denn noch machen, ein Hakenkreuz vor sich hertragen? Wenn Azmodan mich angrunzt, meine Leiche und die meiner Freunde von seinem Diener fressen zu lassen, find ich das schon extrem böse.



> Das Spiel ist einfach wie schon Monate davor viele kritisierten zu "Bunt" für ein Diablo. Ich hab das davor nicht bemängelt sondern habe mich überraschen lassen. Allgemein habe ich mich riesig auf das Spiel gefreut aber habe mich nicht weiter informiert.
> Allein das Pony level! Da war es dann bei mir komplett vorbei. Soetwas lächerliches hab ich ja noch nie erlebt!


 Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das dies genau die Intention der Entwickler diesbezüglich war? Das Level wurde gerade für die ganzen bunt-meckerer gebastelt, um ihnen zu zeigen das es noch *sehr* viel bunter geht. Wenn man durchschnittlich intelligent ist, sollte man so einen ironischen Seitenhieb eigentlich verstehen.


----------



## Kratos333 (2. August 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Was sollen sie denn noch machen, ein Hakenkreuz vor sich hertragen? Wenn Azmodan mich angrunzt, meine Leiche und die meiner Freunde von seinem Diener fressen zu lassen, find ich das schon extrem böse.
> 
> Schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das dies genau die Intention der Entwickler diesbezüglich war? Das Level wurde gerade für die ganzen bunt-meckerer gebastelt, um ihnen zu zeigen das es noch *sehr* viel bunter geht. Wenn man durchschnittlich intelligent ist, sollte man so einen ironischen Seitenhieb eigentlich verstehen.


 

Wenn man "durchschnittlich intelligent" ist dann lacht man über D3 und blubbert nicht so ein Käse daher wie du. Das können nur absolute megafanboys behaubten die nichts anderes ausser Blizzard Spiele kennen.

Genau das sieht ja unglaublich toll aus: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2012/03/Art_of_Diablo_3_GDC-8867.JPG
Oder in Akt 4 die Demons mit dem Charge. Was für ein Detailreichtum  Azmodan mit Comic Grafik ohhh ja. Das bringt sicherlich eine düstere Weltuntergangsstimmung rüber. Diablo miniklein wo man sich fragt: Ist das jetzt weiterhin eine Frau oder ist "es" männlich? Lächerlich




Wenn du mal richtig düstere Monster sehen willst dann schau dir mal  Demon/Dark Souls an. SO stell ich mir "Dämonen" aus der Hölle vor und  nicht wie in Diablo3.
Diablo 1 + 2 war ebenso viel viel "dunkler". Wenn man richtung Butcher marschierte in D1 sind das ganze dimensionen. Diablo3 ist so richtig dem typischen Mainstream verfallen. Nicht zu brutal - haubtsache die Kinder und Frauen können es auch spielen.



Hier schau es dir an:


http://www.godisageek.com/wp-content/gallery/dark-souls-gallery-2/7503m2.jpg
http://pressakey.com/gamepix/middle/32980DS8.jpg
http://images.idgentertainment.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/1256066/original.jpg
http://www.ingame.de/files/2011/10/Dark-Souls-Screenshot-06.jpg

Ingame sieht das noch viel besser aus in bewegung


Und jetzt vergleich mal mit einem Diablo3. Ein Spiel aus dem Jahre 2012 von einem Milliarden Konzern.
Wahnsinn. Leute wie dir kann man echt scheise verkaufen. Solange Blizzard drauf steht passt das oder wie?
Und Pony level wurde implentiert als Test: Können wir es bringen soetwas reinzubauen? Egal, die kaufens eh. Experiment gelungen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (3. August 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Wenn man "durchschnittlich intelligent" ist dann lacht man über D3 und blubbert nicht so ein Käse daher wie du. Das können nur absolute megafanboys behaubten die nichts anderes ausser Blizzard Spiele kennen.
> 
> Genau das sieht ja unglaublich toll aus: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2012/03/Art_of_Diablo_3_GDC-8867.JPG
> Oder in Akt 4 die Demons mit dem Charge. Was für ein Detailreichtum  Azmodan mit Comic Grafik ohhh ja. Das bringt sicherlich eine düstere Weltuntergangsstimmung rüber. Diablo miniklein wo man sich fragt: Ist das jetzt weiterhin eine Frau oder ist "es" männlich? Lächerlich
> ...


 

*Hust* 
Dark souls: ImageShack
http://oyster.ignimgs.com/mediawiki/wiki-api.ign.com/dark-souls/7/7f/11.4.jpg


----------



## golani79 (3. August 2012)

@Kratos333

Wann werden Leute wie du es endlich mal kapieren, dass das schlicht und einfach der Artstyle ist, für den man sich bei Blizzard entschieden hat?
Das war ne Designentscheidung - und wenn dir ein Stil nicht gefällt, wieso spielst du das Spiel dann überhaupt?
Hauptsache die Arbeit der Artists schlecht machen 

Ich komm mit dem asiatischen Stil wie z.B. bei Final Fantasy überhaupt nicht klar. Deswegen spiel ich solche Spiele auch nicht. Aber ich zocke sie nicht, nur um mich nachher über den Stil zu beschweren - da können diese Titel noch so viel Spaß machen.

Und zu deiner Mutmaßung bzgl. Ponylevel sag ich jetzt einfach mal nichts ... 

Aber was red ich da .. in deinen Augen bin ich ja eh nur ein Fanboy oder?


----------



## Worrel (3. August 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> http://<a href="http://images.idgen...images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/1256066/original.jpg</a>http://images.idgentertainment.de/images/idgwpgsgp/bdb/1256066/original.jpg


Dieses Spiel wird aus der 3rd person Perspektive gespielt - Diablo 3 aus einer Draufsicht aus 10-20 m Höhe. Logisch, daß da der Detailgrad bei den Modellen ein ganz anderer ist.



> Und Pony level wurde implentiert als Test: Können wir es bringen soetwas reinzubauen? Egal, die kaufens eh. Experiment gelungen.


Genau: weil ja sämtliche 6 Millionen Käufer nur deshalb zuschlugen, weil dort ein Ponylevel drin ist ...

Der Kuhlevel war nicht ernst gemeint, genauso wenig ist es der Ponylevel.


----------



## KaTjoNaK (7. August 2012)

Oft lese ich "D3 hat eine wunderschöne Grafik". Dies ist eine schlichte Lüge, eine simple Falschaussage, eine offenkundige Unwahrheit. Mir sind 4-5 Jahre alte Spiele bekannt, deren Grafik wesentlich schöner ist. Man stelle beispielsweise den Charbildschirm einer D3 Zauberin und einer Sacred 2 Elfe gegenüber... Ich muss hier ebenfalls lesen "unglaublich motivierender Spielfluss". Dieser Umstand trifft allerdings nur zu, wenn man sich dem inhumanen, hochstilisierten, konsumwahnwitzigen und völlig manipulativen Pay to Win Szenario des Auktionshauses hingibt. Den Spielfluss muss man sich KAUFEN. Den Spielspaß muss man sich KAUFEN. An der offiziellen PCG Wertung von 91% Spielspaß merke ich, dass offensichtlich auch schon die geneigten D3 Freunde der PCG Redation von diesem Prinzip indoktriniert worden sind... Als Zocker der alten Schule kann ich diesem Irrwitz nichts abgewinnen. Nach ca. 100 Stunden D3 habe ich bereits keine Lust mehr, es zu spielen. Die Abhängigkeiten sind mir bei Weitem zu hoch. Diablo3 ? NEIN DANKE!


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. August 2012)

100 Stunden sind nicht gerade wenig, wenn man bedenkt wie scheisse du alles findest.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (14. August 2012)

Gut - D 3 ist kein 90er. Das ist mittlerweile klar, aber nicht wegen der Zugangszwänge (die ich nicht einmal bewerten würde), nicht wegen des AH (denn grundsätzlich ist kein Spieler gezwungen, bis zu Inferno vorzustoßen oder das AH zu benutzen) oder wegen des Schwierigkeitsgrades Inferno. Nein, es ist das Spiel selber, was keine neuen Maßstäbe setzt. Das Skillsystem ist schwächer als bei vergleichbaren Spielen, denn Automatismus nimmt dem Spieler die Freiheit zur eigenen Entscheidung. Die Story wird gut präsentiert, aber das ist zu wenig für einen 90er - sogar bei einem H & S. Das Kampfsystem geht gut von der Hand, aber es mangelt dennoch an erkennbarer Abwechslung. Die Item Droprate ist bereits vor Inferno mangelhaft und hat schon lange den Verdacht aufkommen lassen, wegen des AH sei sie derart programmiert worden. Der Umfang ist sicher nicht unendlich, denn nach bereits 8 Std. ist die Kampagne durch, was im Vergleich zu etwa Sacred 2 lächerlich ist.

Ich schließe mich jedoch der 4players - Wertung an - D 3 ist immer noch (auch wenn es nicht an D 2 heranreicht) - eines der besten H &S und darüber hinaus wohl das beste seit TQ.


----------



## Vordack (14. August 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> Niemand behauptet, dass D3 für sich genommen ein richtig schlechtes Spiel ist. Nur wenn eine Zeitschrift dann etwas von "würdigem Nachfolger" u.ä. faselt und eine Wertung über 90 vergibt ist das nur ein Ausdruck von einem unter Zeitdruck entstandenen Test. Um es nochmal klar zu stellen: Diablo 3 ist kein würdiger Nachfolger - dies wird ein Großteil der D2-Spieler bestätigen. Wenn Diablo 3 nicht von Blizzard käme und "Return of the Haudrauf 4" gehießen hätte, wäre diese Wertung niemals zu Stande gekommen.



Ich habe D2 auch gezockt. Und das Addon. Und D1. Und ich finde D3 GENAU richitg so wie es ist. Alle Veränderungen bez. des Skillsystems sind nur positiv und ermöglichen den Entwicklern herausforderndere Kämpfe. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist gut abgestuft, fängt einfach an und ab Hölle wird es dann schon haarig. Ich finde die Grafik super stimmig und Detailverliebt. Alle Charakterklassen bringen saumäßig Laune zu spielen. Und wenns einem zu schwer wird gibts ja das Gold AH in dem man immer was findet das einem hilft.

FÜR MICH ist D3 DER Nachfolger!


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. August 2012)

Ohne jetzt deine Meinung entwerten zu wollen - die sei dir unbelassen, genau wie uns die unserige - will ich das doch mal kommentieren:


wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Das Skillsystem ist schwächer als bei vergleichbaren Spielen, denn Automatismus nimmt dem Spieler die Freiheit zur eigenen Entscheidung.



Ich finde es interessant, dass dieser Punkt ein paar Tage nach Release selbst bei den meisten Kritikern keine Rolle mehr spielte. Denn auch die haben irgendwann eingesehen, dass das neue System im Gegenteil dem von D2 überlegen ist.



> Die Story wird gut präsentiert, aber das ist zu wenig für einen 90er - sogar bei einem H & S.


Warum war das dann bei D2 okay? Auch damals gab es schon Spiele, die ihre Story weitaus besser präsentiert haben.



> Der Umfang ist sicher nicht unendlich, denn nach bereits 8 Std. ist die Kampagne durch, was im Vergleich zu etwa Sacred 2 lächerlich ist.


Ich habe Sacred 2 damals nach Release gespielt und ja, das war tatsächlich umfangreich. Allerdings auch unglaublich gestreckt und nach der Hälfte ziemlich langweilig. Die Länge oder Kürze eines Spiels sagt für sich genommen noch nichts über dessen Qualität aus.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (15. August 2012)

Ob das Skillsystem bei den Kritikern bald keine Rolle spielte oder nicht, ist irrelevant. Fehler bleibt Fehler, Mittelmaß Mittelmaß. Kann mir gut vorstellen: die zahlreichen anderen Fehler (Fehler 37, AH, Onlinezwang, Itemdroprate, Inferno etc.) haben das verdeckt. WENN es denn keine Rolle mehr spielte... Das neue System soll D 2 überlegen sein ? Eine Meinung ohne Argumentation...

Das war bei D2 okay, da kein VERGLEICHBARES Spiel eine ähnlich großartige Inszenierung geschafft hat. Heutzutage, während die Entwickler und Publisher (zumindest die großen) irrig annehmen, es müsse großartige, ja kinoreife Inszenierung geben, ist das kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal mehr. Der Inhalt/Gehalt der Story hätte besser sein können. Aber das ist eher ein kleines Manko, denn immerhin reden wir ja noch von H&S.

Über die Langzeitmotivation von D 3 ist hier ja schon öfter geredet worden. Man muss D 3 schon 10x durchspielen, um auf 80 - 100 Std. zu kommen. Sacred 2 dagegen nur 2x, und bei Sacred 2 macht das wegen der unterschiedlichen Szenarios (dunkle/gute Seite) durchaus Spaß.


----------



## Dentagad (15. August 2012)

@*PeterBathge*:

Was? Du meinst also ernsthaft das das lächerliche Runensystem das von D1/2 Attribut+Skillsystem überlegen sein soll?  Unglaublich. Da lacht dich jeder aus 

Diablo3 ist von der Basis her sowas von seicht entwickelt worden und befindet sich total in einer Beta Version. Sogut wie alle Runen sind nicht balanced worden und sind nur "Eye-Candy". Nicht zu vergessen das Items nichtmal mehr "stats" wie "Benötigt 80 Stärke" benötigen.
Dazu nimmt das Skillsystem (Kann man das eigentlich Skillsystem nennen?) jegliche experiment versuche für neue Skillbuilts weil man in nullkommanix umgeskillt hat. Es gibt nicht einen einzigen Grund sich eine klasse mehrfach zu erstellen (ausser Männlich/weiblich vielleicht aber da die Grafik bei den meisten Frauen eh total hässlich ist ((siehe die dicke Barbar frau oder die absolut polygon arme hexer Frau *Würg")) spielt die eh niemand)

Die haben das komplette Design von D1/2 entfernt und daraus ein sowas von stupides leichtes RPG erschaffen sodas es auch ja wirklich jeder spielen kann. Selbst spiele wie Dungeon Hunter auf der VITA besitzt eine bessere Basis als das was Blizzard hier abgeliefert hat.
Ich nehm euch (PCGames Team) aufjedenfall nach diesem Test beim Thema ARPG nicht mehr ernst.


----------



## Enisra (15. August 2012)

ach Leute, is euch Langweilig das ihr wieder versucht hier rumzueiern?


----------



## MisterSmith (15. August 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ...Ich habe Sacred 2 damals nach Release gespielt und ja, das war tatsächlich umfangreich. Allerdings auch unglaublich gestreckt und nach der Hälfte ziemlich langweilig. Die Länge oder Kürze eines Spiels sagt für sich genommen noch nichts über dessen Qualität aus.


 Spiel mal Loki, dann weißt du was ein gestrecktes Spiel ist. 

Kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen, dass Sacred 2 gestreckt ist. Im Gegenteil die Abwechslung bei den Gebieten nimmt nie ein Ende, es kommt immer etwas neues hinzu.

Es gibt eine Stelle wo es sich zieht und das war denke ich so in etwa zur Mitte des Spieles, vermutlich meinst du die Berge und die Gänge unter Wasser?


Spoiler



Ich meine das Lager des Drachen wo man die Leute befreien muss, nachdem man den Drachen besiegt hat.



Du hättest weiterspielen sollen, dieses war das einzige was sich länger hinzog.  

Sacred 2 ist mit Abstand das beste H&S welches ich bis jetzt gespielt habe. Es hat aber auch eine Schwäche ähnlich wie D3, man kann nur sehr begrenzt Attributpunkte verteilen.


----------



## nik2063 (16. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ach Leute, is euch Langweilig das ihr wieder versucht hier rumzueiern?


 
Verbesserungen an legendären Gegenständen - Diablo III

Zitat "Schon kurz nach der Veröffentlichung von Diablo III haben uns viele von euch ihre Gedanken zu den legendären Gegenständen des Spiels mitgeteilt.* Die meisten eurer Kommentare waren zwar ziemlich hart, trafen den Nagel aber voll auf den Kopf*. Bei den legendären Gegenständen, die zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung von Diablo III im Spiel waren, handelte es sich eigentlich um seltene Gegenstände mit aufgepeppten Beschreibungen und Namen. Ihr habt das richtig erkannt und beanstandet, und wir haben euch zugehört."

Aha können die ganzen "Heuler" wohl doch nicht so falsch gelegen haben... dabei hat im Prinzip jeder halbwegs intelligente Spieler, der mehr als 20 Stunden mit diesem Titel verbracht hat, genau die gleichen Defizite von D3 erkannt. Du gehörst offenbar nicht dazu oder machst Dir nur nen Spaß daraus, hier User anzufeinden bei einem lächerlichen Test zu einem Spiel, was Du nicht einmal selber spielst.

Arm!

Mal sehen wieviele Spieler Blizzard mit diesem Patch reanimieren kann, denn der Großteil hat das Spiel ja berechtigterweise schon zu den Akten gelegt. Ich werde es dann wohl auch mal wieder ein Wochenende zocken und schauen, ob das Spiel dann wenigstens einen Hauch von Langzeitmotivation mitbekommen hat.


----------



## Peter Bathge (16. August 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Was? Du meinst also ernsthaft das das lächerliche Runensystem das von D1/2 Attribut+Skillsystem überlegen sein soll?  Unglaublich. Da lacht dich jeder aus



Na denn sollen sie mal lachen.



> Dazu nimmt das Skillsystem (Kann man das eigentlich Skillsystem nennen?) jegliche experiment versuche für neue Skillbuilts weil man in nullkommanix umgeskillt hat. Es gibt nicht einen einzigen Grund sich eine klasse mehrfach zu erstellen (ausser Männlich/weiblich vielleicht aber da die Grafik bei den meisten Frauen eh total hässlich ist ((siehe die dicke Barbar frau oder die absolut polygon arme hexer Frau *Würg")) spielt die eh niemand)
> 
> Die haben das komplette Design von D1/2 entfernt und daraus ein sowas von stupides leichtes RPG erschaffen sodas es auch ja wirklich jeder spielen kann. Selbst spiele wie Dungeon Hunter auf der VITA besitzt eine bessere Basis als das was Blizzard hier abgeliefert hat.
> Ich nehm euch (PCGames Team) aufjedenfall nach diesem Test beim Thema ARPG nicht mehr ernst.



Tja. Ich finde dagegen, dass es gerade diese Flexibilität ist, die Diablo 3 in diesem Punkt seinem Vorgänger überlegen macht. Steht ja auch alles so im Test und wir haben es bei den Video-Besprechungen auch mehrmals erwähnt: Das alte System hat einem Freiheit vorgegaukelt. Am Ende hat man sich einfach einen Guide im Internet durchgelesen und dann die Punkte exakt so verteilt. Musste man ja auch, ansonsten hatte man in höheren Levels keine Chance. Denn die Fähigkeiten waren damals schon schlecht ausbalanciert. Erinnert sich noch jemand an die Kombo Paladin+Eifer? 
Und wieso sollte ich eine Klasse mehr als einmal spielen wollen?



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du hättest weiterspielen sollen, dieses war das einzige was sich länger hinzog.



Ich HABE weitergespielt. Ich habe es durchgespielt (zwangsweise, weil ich damals eine Lösung dafür geschrieben habe). Und fand es irgendwann stinklangweilig.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. August 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ...Ich HABE weitergespielt. Ich habe es durchgespielt (zwangsweise, weil ich damals eine Lösung dafür geschrieben habe). Und fand es irgendwann stinklangweilig.


 Okay, kann ich aber dann nicht nachvollziehen, an der Abwechslung der Gebiete kann es eigentlich nicht gelegen haben, besonders da ja quasi fast jede Insel, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, einen anderen Aufbau und Design besitzt.

Normalerweise mag ich es nicht, wenn es nur eine zusammenhängende Welt gibt, fand ich bei Sacred 1 schlecht, da fand ich gab es tatsächlich zu wenig Abwechslung.

Aber bei Sacred 2 ist fast alles dabei, wie Wüste, Sümpfe, Küste Dschungel, Gebirge usw....


----------



## Tut_Ench (16. August 2012)

Selbst wenn man 10, 20 oder 50 unterschiedliche Gebietstypen hat, bringt einem das nix, wenn der Bezug zu den Gebieten fehlt, Skyrim oder Fallout haben noch viel weniger Gebietstypen und ich fand die spannender, als die in Sacred 2.
Sacred 2 war ein super Spiel, ich hab viele Charaktere angefangen, sowohl alleine, als auch im Koop, aber irgendwann kommt man an diesen Punkt im Spiel, wo es einfach nur zäh und öde wird, was vermutlich auch am Skillsystem liegt und den Quests liegt. Da helfen mir persöhnlich die unterschiedlichen und hübsch designten Gebiete auch nicht weiter.


Was das System der Charakterentwicklung angeht, kann ich Peter nur recht geben, D3 ist D2 überlegen. Man kann in D2 in der Theorie eine ganze Menge machen, aber mit dem überwiegenden Kombinationen kommt man nicht weit. Wie er schon geschrieben hat, im Grunde bestand D2 daraus, sich einen Build der 2-3 guten Builds aus dem Internet zu holen und genau so zu skillen....gab es dann einen Patch, konnte man mit etwas Pech den Char in die Tonne hauen.
In meinem Freundeskreis haben 5 Leute einen Barbaren in D3 angefangen und jeder hat ihn etwas anders gespielt und ist trotzdem weiter gekommen.
Die Zahl der wirklich sinnvollen Skill- und Glyphenkombinationen ist erheblich höher, als in D2 und damit ist as System für mich einfach überlegen.


----------



## MisterSmith (17. August 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man 10, 20 oder 50 unterschiedliche Gebietstypen hat, bringt einem das nix, wenn der Bezug zu den Gebieten fehlt, Skyrim oder Fallout haben noch viel weniger Gebietstypen und ich fand die spannender, als die in Sacred 2....


 Die beiden Spiele sind aber auch keine H&S.  Welchen Bezug hat den Diablo 3 zu den Gebieten, vielleicht verstehe ich dann besser was genau du damit meinst?


----------



## golani79 (17. August 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Wie er schon geschrieben hat, im Grunde bestand D2 daraus, sich einen Build der 2-3 guten Builds aus dem Internet zu holen und genau so zu skillen....gab es dann einen Patch, konnte man mit etwas Pech den Char in die Tonne hauen.


 
Haha .. ja, daran kann ich mich erinnern.
Als mit 1.10 die passiven Skillboni kamen, konnte ich meine Chars alle miteinander in die Tonne hauen. 99er Ama, 95er Sorc, 85er Barb und 85er Druide.

War echt toll, nachdem man so ewig viel Zeit in die Charaktere gesteckt hat -.-
Hab dann auch aufgehört mit D2 weil mich das so angepisst hat - die Möglichkeit zu nem Reskill kam ja erst später. Aber da gabs meine Chars alle schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tja. Ich finde dagegen, dass es gerade diese Flexibilität ist, die Diablo 3 in diesem Punkt seinem Vorgänger überlegen macht.


 /sign

Besonders viel Spaß machte das als Beschwörungs Necro, wenn man dann vor Diablo ist und nach einem Feuerkreisangriff nur noch im Knochenstaub steht und der Golem grad mal 2-4 Angriffe länger hält. Und das schon auf Normal.


----------



## realShauni (17. August 2012)

nik2063 schrieb:


> http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/blog/562...gendären_Gegenständen-15_08_2012#c-5117942495Du gehörst offenbar nicht dazu oder machst Dir nur nen Spaß daraus, hier User anzufeinden bei einem lächerlichen Test zu einem Spiel, was Du nicht einmal selber spielst.
> 
> Arm!


 Ach, versuch garnicht erst mit dem eine sinnvolle Diskusion zu führen, er kann und will garnicht argumentieren sondern nur rumtrollen weil das zur Zeit voll "Hip" ist.


----------



## Enisra (17. August 2012)

realShauni schrieb:


> Ach, versuch garnicht erst mit dem eine sinnvolle Diskusion zu führen, er kann und will garnicht argumentieren sondern nur rumtrollen weil das zur Zeit voll "Hip" ist.


 
ähm, ja
aber sonst gehts noch gut? Das ist nun echt Selektive Wahrnehmung


----------



## weisauchnicht (26. Dezember 2012)

Solange das Auktionshaus und die darauf 100 % ausgelegten dropchancen das A und O in Diablo 3 sind,würde meine Wertung niemals über 10 % gehen.

Es entwertet einfach die grundlage eines H'n'S .Warum sollte man Items farmen , wenn Gold Farmen vollkommen ausreicht.
Solange das der Fall ist,wird es immer unterste Schublade bleiben.
Und kommt mir nicht mit Ebay und den vorgängern,das ist Bulllshit.Keiner war gezwungen auf externe Plattformen zu gehen.


----------



## Corsa500 (26. Dezember 2012)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Solange das Auktionshaus und die darauf 100 % ausgelegten dropchancen das A und O in Diablo 3 sind,würde meine Wertung niemals über 10 % gehen.
> 
> Es entwertet einfach die grundlage eines H'n'S .Warum sollte man Items farmen , wenn Gold Farmen vollkommen ausreicht.
> Solange das der Fall ist,wird es immer unterste Schublade bleiben.
> Und kommt mir nicht mit Ebay und den vorgängern,das ist Bulllshit.Keiner war gezwungen auf externe Plattformen zu gehen.


 Ist in Diablo 3 doch auch niemand... Also kein Unterschied, oder?


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich war so froh, als das Spiel endlich erschienen war. Es wurde ja zu Tode gehyped und es gab kaum mal ein Spielemagazin bzw. eine Ausgabe, in der nicht ein Vorschaubericht drin war. Man konnte das Spiel einfach nicht mehr sehen.
Dazu der Mist mit dem Onlinezwang. Für mich eines der überhyptesten Spiele aller Zeiten. Und bevor jetzt jemand auf mich draufhauen will: Das ist nur meine Meinung. Wenn das jemand anders sieht, akzeptiere ich das auch


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Dezember 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Ist in Diablo 3 doch auch niemand... Also kein Unterschied, oder?


 Eigentlich hat er genau geschrieben weshalb man seiner Meinung nach dazu gezwungen ist, nämlich aufgrund der schlechten Dropraten.

Im Nachhinein bin ich zumindest in einer Hinsicht froh dass es einen Onlinezwang gibt, da ich es mir deshalb nicht gekauft habe. Denn nach dem Eindruck des spielen der Demo wäre ein Kauf Geldverschwendung gewesen.

Diablo 3 ist ein durchschnittliches bis gutes Action RPG und ich konnte bis jetzt auch nicht irgendetwas konkretes lesen was dieses Spiel besser macht als andere, nur so nichtssagende Phrasen wie spaßiges Spiel.

Aber wie gesagt, wenigstens stellt das Spiel so für mich keinen Verzicht dar.


----------



## Kashrlyyk (26. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> ....Am Ende hat man sich einfach einen Guide im Internet durchgelesen und dann die Punkte exakt so verteilt.


 Torchlight 2's Lösung dieses Problems ist tausendmal besser, das allerdings "vergasst" Ihr im Test zu erwähnen. T2 gibt ein Level- ODER eine Attributevorraussetzung an. Man kann also warten bis man das Level erreicht hat oder man verteilt die Attributspunkte und kann dann die Waffe unter Umständen 20 Level vorher schon benutzen. Blizzard fiel als "Lösung" nur das kastrieren ein. Sehr merkwürdig, daß diese Einfaltslosigkeit auch noch gefeiert und hervorgehoben wurde von Ihnen. 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Musste man ja auch, ansonsten hatte man in höheren Levels keine Chance. Denn die Fähigkeiten waren damals schon schlecht ausbalanciert.


 Für mich gar kein Problem als Einzelspieler habe ich mir das Spiel einfach zurecht gemoddet. Das geht aber bei D3 nicht. 



PeterBathge schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte ich eine Klasse mehr als einmal spielen wollen?


 Weil es einen unglaublichen Unterschied macht, ob man zum Beispiel einen Nahkampfmagier vom ersten Level bis zum Maximallevel spielt oder ob man erst auf maximalen Level auf Nahkampf umskillt. Man hat ganz andere Herausforderungen vor sich.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Dezember 2012)

Kashrlyyk schrieb:


> Torchlight 2's Lösung dieses Problems ist tausendmal besser, das allerdings "vergasst" Ihr im Test zu erwähnen. T2 gibt ein Level- ODER eine Attributevorraussetzung an. Man kann also warten bis man das Level erreicht hat oder man verteilt die Attributspunkte und kann dann die Waffe unter Umständen 20 Level vorher schon benutzen. Blizzard fiel als "Lösung" nur das kastrieren ein. Sehr merkwürdig, daß diese Einfaltslosigkeit auch noch gefeiert und hervorgehoben wurde von Ihnen.



Dafür verteilt man zigtausend (leicht übertrieben) Attributpunkte. Beim Spielen von Torchlight 2 habe ich endlich mal gemerkt, wie stupide es ist, mit jedem Level-Up gerade mal fünf mickrige Punkte zu verteilen - das ist einfach nur unnütze Klickarbeit. Das nur mal nebenbei - ist jetzt auch nicht direkt als Kritik an Torchlight 2 zu verstehen, Diablo 2 hat es ja genauso gemacht. Mittlerweile finde ich dieses System aber einfach furchtbar veraltet


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Dafür verteilt man zigtausend (leicht übertrieben) Attributpunkte. Beim Spielen von Torchlight 2 habe ich endlich mal gemerkt, wie stupide es ist, mit jedem Level-Up gerade mal fünf mickrige Punkte zu verteilen - das ist einfach nur unnütze Klickarbeit. Das nur mal nebenbei - ist jetzt auch nicht direkt als Kritik an Torchlight 2 zu verstehen, Diablo 2 hat es ja genauso gemacht. Mittlerweile finde ich dieses System aber einfach furchtbar veraltet


 Die Argumentation ist sehr schwach, eine kleine Option ob man eine automatische Punkteverteilung möchte oder nicht wäre die optimale Lösung. Aber wer so etwas nutzt, sollte sich die Frage stellen, ob er überhaupt RPGs spielen will.

Das ist in etwa so, wie wenn in Adventures beim drüberfahren mit dem Cursor über Gegenstände, diese automatisch aufgenommen werden. Würde ebenfalls Mausklicks sparen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich sage nicht, dass ich nicht irgendetwas verteilen will. Skills auswählen macht mir immer viel Spaß. Aber diese fünf Pünktchen in Attribute stecken, bei denen am Ende dreistellige Zahlen stehen, sodass die fünf neuen Punkte nahezu keine Auswirkungen haben - ne, das ist fad.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (26. Dezember 2012)

Und der Hype hört nicht auf... Bei PCG hat D 3 nicht nur eine der höchsten Bewertungen bekommen, Monate lang gab es im Vorfeld fast täglich Vorberichte und nun wird der Thread wieder aufgewärmt. Zum Glück sind die Leser klüger und haben bislang durchschnittlich 76 % vergeben; D 3 taucht bei den besten Spielen des Jahres nicht auf. Ein paar lassen sich also trotz immenser Vorarbeit bei PCG immer noch nicht vom Hype anstecken. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie jegliche Kritikpunkte hier wieder und wieder negiert, abgetan oder mit Verweis auf das angeblich schwächere Torchlight 2 abgewehrt werden.


----------



## Enisra (26. Dezember 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Und der Hype hört nicht auf... Bei PCG hat D 3 nicht nur eine der höchsten Bewertungen bekommen, Monate lang gab es im Vorfeld fast täglich Vorberichte und nun wird der Thread wieder aufgewärmt. Zum Glück sind die Leser klüger und haben bislang durchschnittlich 76 % vergeben; D 3 taucht bei den besten Spielen des Jahres nicht auf. Ein paar lassen sich also trotz immenser Vorarbeit bei PCG immer noch nicht vom Hype anstecken. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie jegliche Kritikpunkte hier wieder und wieder negiert, abgetan oder mit Verweis auf das angeblich schwächere Torchlight 2 abgewehrt werden.


 
Ach bitte, man muss schon *sehr *verblendet sein wenn man eine (L)User-Wertung zu Diablo, einem EA Spiel, Win8 ernst nimmt und glaubt das da wirklich alle sich hingesetzt und wirklich möglichst Objektiv gedanken gemacht haben und sich gedanken um eine fundierte Wertung der Dinge. Eigentlich wird doch eh nur rausgekramt wenn Flamer ein Scheinargument brauchen um irgendwo zu "_belegen_" wie schlecht etwas sein soll ohne richtige Argumente zu bemühen, also so wie es irgendein Tester gemacht hat. Mal abgesehen davon das warscheinlich ein Großteil das jeweilige Hassobjekt nicht mal gespielt hat bzw. überhaupt gut finden will oder seine Wertung begründen kann, wobei sich die Fälle oft überschneiden.
Da kann man auch gleich Würfeln, das wäre wenigstens ein Ergebniss das man nachvollziehen könnte

Und mal ehrlich Purzel, wenn man den Kappes da so ließt könnte man meinen, dass das Interesse erst so "künstlich" geschürt wurde und so völlig aus dem blauen herraus kam und nicht etwa weil es da mal so vor Jahren ein relativ beliebtes Spiel Names Diablo 2 gab, dass das Genre auf Jahre hinnaus dominiert hat und deswegen vielleicht, eventuell, ein gewisses Interesse bei der Spielergemeinschaft um den Nachfolger existieren könnte

Also bei manchen muss man echt mal Fragen ob die Hinterm Mond oder unterm Stein leben


----------



## MisterSmith (26. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass ich nicht irgendetwas verteilen will. Skills auswählen macht mir immer viel Spaß. Aber diese fünf Pünktchen in Attribute stecken, bei denen am Ende dreistellige Zahlen stehen, sodass die fünf neuen Punkte nahezu keine Auswirkungen haben - ne, das ist fad.


 Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr genau wie die Attribute bei T2 verteilt wurden, da mich das Spiel oder besser gesagt die Demo aus anderen Gründen nicht so überzeugt hat.

Aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche waren die Attribute auch dazu da Rüstungen, Waffen etc. überhaupt erst nutzen zu können. Also hatten diese schon deutlichere Auswirkungen.

Gut, ich bin auch nicht so der Fan von beliebig vielen Attributpunkten, dass mit Abstand beste System hatte meiner Meinung nach Gothic. Bei 100 war Schluss, aber es gab die Möglichkeit über eine limitierte Anzahl an Tränken diese weiter zu erhöhen.

Da bin ich nicht nur in dieser Beziehung ein Anhänger von, Seltenheit schafft nicht nur in der Realität sondern auch in Spielen einen Wert. Wo wir wieder bei Diablo 3 wären, was dort in der Verbindung mit dem Auktionshaus schon fast pervertiert wird.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (27. Dezember 2012)

Ah, sehr schön, ich komme pünktlich zum Flamewar. Also nun auch meine 2 Cent:

Diablo 3 ist D2 insofern unterlegen, als dass es da die Möglichkeit gibt, die Skillpunkte mal eben so neu zu verteilen. Schwupp-Di-Wupp kann "mal eben" eine neue Skillung testen. Das ist scheiße, das schadet der Langzeitmotivation (und das Testen von Builds hat bei D2 viel von der Langzeitmotivation ausgemacht) und vereinfacht das Spiel. Es gibt kein Trial-&-Error mehr, nach wenigen Stunden hat man dann keine Lust mehr, wenn man es - sollte man es ausprobieren wollen - auf Inferno auch geschafft hat. 
Das ist scheiße. Das, und das RMAH. 

Ich bin froh, dass ich mir diesen Schund nicht geholt habe und auch nie holen werde 

Und nun werde ich meine Chips mampfen und dem Treiben hier weiter zusehen.


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2012)

naja, vielleicht ist es D2 unterlegen, aber das bedeutet ja nicht das es auch ein schlechtes Spiel ist


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Dezember 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ah, sehr schön, ich komme pünktlich zum Flamewar. Also nun auch meine 2 Cent:
> 
> Diablo 3 ist D2 insofern unterlegen, als dass es da die Möglichkeit gibt, die Skillpunkte mal eben so neu zu verteilen. Schwupp-Di-Wupp kann "mal eben" eine neue Skillung testen. Das ist scheiße, das schadet der Langzeitmotivation (und das Testen von Builds hat bei D2 viel von der Langzeitmotivation ausgemacht) und vereinfacht das Spiel. Es gibt kein Trial-&-Error mehr, nach wenigen Stunden hat man dann keine Lust mehr, wenn man es - sollte man es ausprobieren wollen - auf Inferno auch geschafft hat.
> Das ist scheiße. Das, und das RMAH.
> ...



Wenn der Beitrag von mir wäre, würde ich sagen, er strotzt vor Ironie. Habe ich das richtig verstanden: Trial&Error ist etwas, das ein Spiel besser macht? Und wenn der Spieler sich ohne eigene Schuld in Sackgassen manövrieren kann und womöglich ein neues Spiel starten muss, dann ist das ... gut? Wow.


----------



## Vordack (27. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, vielleicht ist es D2 unterlegen, aber das bedeutet ja nicht das es auch ein schlechtes Spiel ist


 
Finde ich nicht. Ich spiel es immer noch und bin helauf begeistert, wenn auch nicht so wie in der ersten Woche.  Also Diablo 2 habe ich damals wesentlich weniger gespielt  Deswegen sage ich aber nicht daß Diablo 2 schlecht war 

Ach ja, mein Account wurde jetzt auch gehackt, ist aber wohl nur 1 Legendary weg (soweit ich es sehen kann). Gottseidank sind alle meine Chars noch da (4 LVL 60, 1 LVL 44 und ein Hardcore LVL 19).


----------



## Kratos333 (27. Dezember 2012)

Diablo3 ist müll und bleibt auch erstmal müll. Vielleicht wird es ja mit dem addon besser aber selbst das glaube ich nicht.

Ich frag mich echt wie PCgames auf so eine Wertung kommen kann.
Das Spiel ist ein guter 70er titel. Mehr mit sicherheit nicht. 

Es besitzt rein gar nix was auch nur annäherend überragend ist. Story müll, leveldesign grottig, Kampfsystem unterste schublade, Skillsystem zu easy gehalten für ein ActionRPG und 90% der Skills sind weiterhin zu nichts zu gebrauchen und völlig unbrauchbar (Viele skills sind nur Eyecandy aber bringen besonders im "endgame" rein gar nix mehr), Bosse übelst öde. Legendarys weiterhin 70% unbrauchbar und zu nichts zu gebrauchen. Das Spiel ist völlig undurchdacht und bietet absolut keine Basis. Dann noch das auktionshaus und das RMAH (pay2win) sodas es nichtmal als Onlinespiel zu was taugt.

90% bedeutet bei mir ein überragendes Spielerlebnis und Diablo bietet sowas nicht.
In Zeiten von MMORPGs ist Diablo nunmal 08/15. Auch teil1+2 ist heutzutage kein Brüller mehr. Das war in den guten alten Lanzeiten mit paar Kollegen eben ein Hit weil da Internet noch nicht so verbreitet war aber jetzt im jahre 2012 ist das Spiel ein Witz! Besonders das allgemein Kampfsystem und leveldesign ist völlig veraltet. Dark Souls ist dagegen ein Meilenstein! Da gehören die Wertungen ordentlich vertauscht.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (27. Dezember 2012)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wenn der Beitrag von mir wäre, würde ich sagen, er strotzt vor Ironie. Habe ich das richtig verstanden: Trial&Error ist etwas, das ein Spiel besser macht? Und wenn der Spieler sich ohne eigene Schuld in Sackgassen manövrieren kann und womöglich ein neues Spiel starten muss, dann ist das ... gut? Wow.


 
T&E war halt ein Teil von Diablo2 und das Testen von neuen Skillungen hat recht viel von der Langzeitmotivation ausgemacht.

Ein weiteres Spiel, bei welchem T&E ein wesentlicher Bestandteil des Spielerlebnisses ist, wäre etwa Dark Souls. 

Alles nach belieben ändern zu können ist doch der totale Mist, man wird überhaupt nicht mehr gezwungen, mit den Konsequenzen seiner Entscheidungen zu leben. Das ist ungefähr so, als würde ich ein Rollenspiel mit Entscheidungsfreiheit spielen, im Dialog etwas sagen was sich im Nachhinein als falsch entpuppt, und das System würde mir die Möglichkeit geben (vom Quickload mal abgesehen) im Nachhinein alles so aussehen zu lassen, als hätte ich was ganz anderes gesagt.


----------



## ViktorEippert (27. Dezember 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Und der Hype hört nicht auf... Bei PCG hat D 3 nicht nur eine der höchsten Bewertungen bekommen, Monate lang gab es im Vorfeld fast täglich Vorberichte und nun wird der Thread wieder aufgewärmt. Zum Glück sind die Leser klüger und haben bislang durchschnittlich 76 % vergeben; D 3 taucht bei den besten Spielen des Jahres nicht auf. Ein paar lassen sich also trotz immenser Vorarbeit bei PCG immer noch nicht vom Hype anstecken. Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie jegliche Kritikpunkte hier wieder und wieder negiert, abgetan oder mit Verweis auf das angeblich schwächere Torchlight 2 abgewehrt werden.


 
Diablo 3 war auf Platz 2 der Leserabstimmung zum Rollenspiel des Jahres...
Deutlich höher als Torchlight 2 nebenbei bemerkt.


----------



## golani79 (27. Dezember 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Trial-&-Error mehr, nach wenigen Stunden hat man dann keine Lust mehr, wenn man es - sollte man es ausprobieren wollen - auf Inferno auch geschafft hat.
> Das ist scheiße. Das, und das RMAH.
> 
> Ich bin froh, dass ich mir diesen Schund nicht geholt habe und auch nie holen werde


 
Wieso sollte man es nicht ausprobieren wollen? Auf Inferno gibt es halt mal die besten Drops.
RMAH hab ich kein einziges mal verwendet - keine Ahnung, wieso sich jeder daran aufhängt.


----------



## Vordack (27. Dezember 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man es nicht ausprobieren wollen? Auf Inferno gibt es halt mal die besten Drops.
> RMAH hab ich kein einziges mal verwendet - keine Ahnung, wieso sich jeder daran aufhängt.


 
Ich hab nicht mal gemerkt daß es ein RMAH gibt  Nur hier im Forum hab ich davon gehört daß es so was geben soll.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (27. Dezember 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man es nicht ausprobieren wollen? Auf Inferno gibt es halt mal die besten Drops.


 
Schlagt mich, aber ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die D2 nur wegen der Story gespielt haben und der äußerst kranken und brutalen Welt. Ich hatte echt meinen Spaß, durch finstere Katakomben zu rennen und überall aufgespießte und zerhackte Menschen zu sehen. Mich hatten die Drops nur sekundär interessiert, auch wenn ich mich auch immer tierisch darüber gefreut habe, wenn etwas gutes für mich abfiel. Bin aber meist nie über Normal gegangen.


----------



## Corsa500 (27. Dezember 2012)

Kratos333 schrieb:


> Diablo3 ist müll und bleibt auch erstmal müll. Vielleicht wird es ja mit dem addon besser aber selbst das glaube ich nicht.
> 
> Ich frag mich echt wie PCgames auf so eine Wertung kommen kann.
> Das Spiel ist ein guter 70er titel. Mehr mit sicherheit nicht.
> ...



Hey, du bist am eigentlichen Flamethema voll vorbeigerannt - hier gehts nicht darum generell gegen Hack'n'Slays zu wettern (scheint absolut nicht dein Genre zu sein ), sondern nur gegen Diablo 3 an sich 
Du kannst ja wohl nicht sagen dass ein Spiel nur im 70er-Bereich liegt, nur weil du das Genre nicht passt und es dann auch noch erst mit MMOs und dann (wertungstechnisch) mit Dark Souls vergleichen, das ist echt fernab jeglicher Sachlichkeit (nebenbei, auch wenn ich ein großer Fan vom Dark Souls-Konzept bin, das Spiel hat echt einige objektive Fehler, die eine 90er-Wertung verhindern). D3 will ein Hack'n'Slay sein, dass Spaß macht, und anscheinend hat es den Testern von PCGames Spaß gemacht und sie haben eine entsprechend hohe Wertung vergeben - du musst es ja nicht spielen wenn H&S dir generell keinen Spaß machen


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> Hey, du bist am eigentlichen Flamethema voll vorbeigerannt - hier gehts nicht darum generell gegen Hack'n'Slays zu wettern (scheint absolut nicht dein Genre zu sein ), sondern nur gegen Diablo 3 an sich
> Du kannst ja wohl nicht sagen dass ein Spiel nur im 70er-Bereich liegt, nur weil du das Genre nicht passt und es dann auch noch erst mit MMOs und dann (wertungstechnisch) mit Dark Souls vergleichen, das ist echt fernab jeglicher Sachlichkeit (nebenbei, auch wenn ich ein großer Fan vom Dark Souls-Konzept bin, das Spiel hat echt einige objektive Fehler, die eine 90er-Wertung verhindern). D3 will ein Hack'n'Slay sein, dass Spaß macht, und anscheinend hat es den Testern von PCGames Spaß gemacht und sie haben eine entsprechend hohe Wertung vergeben - du musst es ja nicht spielen wenn H&S dir generell keinen Spaß machen


 
ach naja, du musst aber auch sehen, das würde man intelligenterweise am Thema bleiben, könnte man keinen Blödsinn schreiben, wo es beim "sich durch Flames zur Wurst machen" geht, z.B. durch Äpfel und Birnen Vergleiche

Mal ehrlich, aber Dark Souls? Was unpassenderes als Vergleich ist da einem auch nicht eingefallen?
Um wieder einmal Hennes Bender zu Zitieren:"Ich gehe auch nicht auf ein Rammstein Konzert und sage hinterher; hmmm, das war mir zu wenig Jazz"


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Schlagt mich, aber ich gehöre zu den wenigen, die D2 nur wegen der Story gespielt haben und der äußerst kranken und brutalen Welt. Ich hatte echt meinen Spaß, durch finstere Katakomben zu rennen und überall aufgespießte und zerhackte Menschen zu sehen. Mich hatten die Drops nur sekundär interessiert, auch wenn ich mich auch immer tierisch darüber gefreut habe, wenn etwas gutes für mich abfiel. Bin aber meist nie über Normal gegangen.


 
Dann müssen sie mich auch gleich mitschlagen, denn für mich trifft es auch fast zu 100% zu, was du hier geschrieben hast.....


----------



## Corsa500 (27. Dezember 2012)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Dann müssen sie mich auch gleich mitschlagen, denn für mich trifft es auch fast zu 100% zu, was du hier geschrieben hast.....


 So habe ich Diablo 2 auch versucht zu spielen, aber irgendwie war es spätestens in der Wüste a) zu langweilig und b) zu schwierig - irgendwie scheine ich meine Elementarmagierin grundlegend falsch geskillt zu haben


----------



## MisterSmith (27. Dezember 2012)

Corsa500 schrieb:


> So habe ich Diablo 2 auch versucht zu spielen, aber irgendwie war es spätestens in der Wüste a) zu langweilig und b) zu schwierig - irgendwie scheine ich meine Elementarmagierin grundlegend falsch geskillt zu haben


 Glaube ich auch, bin mit einem Barbar ohne einen Punkt in Konstitution investiert zu haben und ohne Aktive Skills, bis zur Mitte des höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrades gekommen.

Irgendwann ging es dann zwar nicht mehr, da ein Treffer mich bereits getötet hat, aber ich habe bis dahin den Charakter eben so entwickelt  wie ich es wollte, einer der ganz normalen Standards von Rollenspielen.

Bei D3 kann man vielleicht noch von Rollenspielelementen sprechen, viel mehr aber nicht.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (28. Dezember 2012)

Übrigens, um noch etwas Öl ins Feuer zu kippen: PvP wurde für D3 gecancelt.

Diablo III PvP Update - Diablo III


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2012)

naja
wobei es aber auch zum einem kein PvP für D2 gab und ganz nüchtern gesehen würde ich mal behaupten, das der Arena-Modus da jetzt auch nicht wirklich ein Verlust ist, wobei ich hier vielleicht den Punkt gebe würde, das ich eh nicht so der Fan von so Arena-Modus bin

Es ist natürlich blöd, wenn man erst ein Feature ankündigt und dann rausschneiden muss, weil es nix taugt, besonders wenn man Spiel schon rausgebracht hat
Allerdings würde ich auch sagen, das es nicht gerade ein Intelligenter Zug war, wenn man sich Diablo 3 wegen des PVPs gekauft hat in Anbetracht dessen, dass das Feature nicht drin war


----------



## Peter Bathge (28. Dezember 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Übrigens, um noch etwas Öl ins Feuer zu kippen: PvP wurde für D3 gecancelt.
> 
> Diablo III PvP Update - Diablo III


 
Aber dafür gibt es einen Duell-Modus mit Patch 1.0.7. Und so wie ich den Beitrag verstehe, wurde "nur" das *Team*-Deathmatch eingestampft.


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Übrigens, um noch etwas Öl ins Feuer zu kippen: PvP wurde für D3 gecancelt.
> 
> Diablo III PvP Update - Diablo III


 
Lüg doch nicht rum. Es wurde verschoben.



> And as we stated previously, regardless of when we release it, it'll be a free addition to the game.



@Peter

Der TD Modus wurde eingestampft, nicht aber der PVP Modus. Es wird jetzt erst mal der Dueling Modus veröffentlicht; Blizzard macht sich erneut daran einen besseren PVP Modus als den TD-Modus zu entwerfen, der garantiert kostenlos werden wird.

Das ist die Aussage auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (28. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Lüg doch nicht rum. Es wurde verschoben.


 
Ach, lass mir doch meinen Spaß


----------



## Vordack (28. Dezember 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Ach, lass mir doch meinen Spaß


 
So, habs editiert


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (29. Dezember 2012)

Und es war eines der größten Enttäuschungen des Jahres - DAS wird natürlich wieder verschwiegen, obwohl die Leserumfrage hierbei ein klares Votum abgegeben hat. Und natürlich wird auch betont - Torchlight 2 ist bei den Lesern deutlich (! - zwei Plätze weniger) schlechter weggekommen. Das bestätigt nur meine Aussage.

Sicher - es ist Blizzard und der Vorgänger war lange Zeit das beste H&S. Aber dennoch fällt die Bejubelung von D 3 hier doch deutlich auf. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass es ein schlechtes Spiel oder ein schlechtes H&S ist. Aber die 91 sind deutlich zu hoch gegriffen, was denn auch viele Leser so sehen. Dass es bei den Rollenspielen auf Platz 2 gelandet ist, liegt m.E. eher an dem generell eher mittelmäßigen Rollenspielertrag in diesem Jahr. Es gab zwar viele CRPG, doch im Bereich von 85+ sehe ich keinen.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich bestätigt das deine Aussage, weil du es auch so schlecht sehen willst


----------



## golani79 (29. Dezember 2012)

Verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso man Monate nach dem Erscheinen immer noch wegen der Wertung rumheulen kann ...

Es spielen immer noch genug Leute, also kann es ja wohl nicht so schlecht sein, wie es manche hier sehen wollen.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Dezember 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es spielen immer noch genug Leute, also kann es ja wohl nicht so schlecht sein, wie es manche hier sehen wollen.


 Im Vergleich zu den vielen Millionen Käufern, würde wenn man die Spieleranzahl als Maßstab nimmt, wahrscheinlich diese eher dagegen sprechen.

Aber ist irrelevant wie viele D3 spielen, wenn es nach der Menge der Verbraucher geht, dann würde der Musikantenstadl zur Kultur zählen müssen oder nach deiner Definition nicht so schlecht sein und wir wissen hoffentlich alle das dem nicht so ist.


----------



## Enisra (29. Dezember 2012)

also in Anbetracht dessen das Kultur generell Musik umfasst, aber nicht aussagt ob sie gut ist, gehört auch der Mutantenstadl zur Kultur 
Ich würde eher danach gehen dass das Spiel deswegen nicht so schlecht sein kann wie manche es haben wollen, weil die "Gründe" und "Argumente" der "Kritiker" oft nicht sonderlich toll sind, was sich auch darin äußert, das die "Kritiker" die bösen, bösen Fanboys flamen müssen


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Dezember 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> also in Anbetracht dessen das Kultur generell Musik umfasst, aber nicht aussagt ob sie gut ist, gehört auch der Mutantenstadl zur Kultur


Richtig, *Musik* gehört dazu, aber lass dich doch nicht von dem Namens gebenden Titel in die Irre führen.  Nicht immer ist was irgendwo drauf steht auch drin, wie z. B. in Erdbeerjoghurt.  


> Ich würde eher danach gehen dass das Spiel deswegen nicht so schlecht sein kann wie manche es haben wollen, weil die "Gründe" und "Argumente" der "Kritiker" oft nicht sonderlich toll sind, was sich auch darin äußert, das die "Kritiker" die bösen, bösen Fanboys flamen müssen


 Ist aber eigentlich egal, es gibt eine Demo und jeder der möchte kann sich wenn er sich nicht schlüssig ist, selbst davon überzeugen oder auch nicht.
Apropos Musik. bei jedem Schlag in Diablo 3 ertönte bei mir eine Bass Drum, weißt du vielleicht was es damit auf sich hat?


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Richtig, *Musik* gehört dazu, aber lass dich doch nicht von dem Namens gebenden Titel in die Irre führen.


Musik ist laut Wikipedia lediglich "eine organisierte Form von Schallereignissen."
Letztendlich kann sogar Stille Musik sein ( 4′33″ – Wikipedia )

Spätestens der Begriff "Scheiß-Musik" klärt die Frage, ob die Qualität von Musik oder der Gefallen, den man an ihr findet, was mit ihrer Definition zu tun hat.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Musik ist laut Wikipedia lediglich "eine organisierte Form von Schallereignissen."
> Letztendlich kann sogar Stille Musik sein ( 4′33″ – Wikipedia )


 Ach, ich verstehe, wenn Wiki deine Meinung widerspiegelt ist es die Referenz schlechthin, ansonsten nicht. Wenn du es in Bezug auf Kunst nicht ernst nimmst, weshalb sollte ich es dann bei Musik tun? 

Nach dieser "Definition" wäre das Aufsagen des Alphabets bereits Musik, was für ein Blödsinn...


> Spätestens der Begriff "Scheiß-Musik" klärt die Frage, ob die Qualität von Musik oder der Gefallen, den man an ihr findet, was mit ihrer Definition zu tun hat.


Was hat denn eine subjektive Aussage mit einer Definition zu tun? Ich würde sagen rein gar nichts, denn es gibt Leute die überhaupt keine Musik mögen, da wäre der Begriff die Meinung dann tatsächlich passend.


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ach, ich verstehe, wenn Wiki deine Meinung widerspiegelt ist es die Referenz schlechthin, ansonsten nicht. Wenn du es in Bezug auf Kunst nicht ernst nimmst, weshalb sollte ich es dann bei Musik tun?


Dafuq?
Ich wüßte nicht, daß meine Definition/Auffassung von Kunst großartig anders wäre als die von Wikipedia oder daß ich mich irgendwo kritisch zu Wikipedia geäußert hätte.
Ich finde, die machen einen sehr guten Job.



> Nach dieser "Definition" wäre das Aufsagen des Alphabets bereits Musik, was für ein Blödsinn...


Wenn du das als "Musik" deklarierst, ist es das - wenn du das nur als Übungsnachweis in der Schule aufsagst, natürlich nicht.



> Was hat denn eine subjektive Aussage mit einer Definition zu tun?


 Der Begriff "Scheiß-Musik" drückt aus, daß die Musik schlecht ist, stellt aber im in keinster Weise infrage, daß es sich grundsätzlich um Musik handelt.


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dafuq?
> Ich wüßte nicht, daß meine Definition/Auffassung von Kunst großartig anders wäre als die von Wikipedia oder daß ich mich irgendwo kritisch zu Wikipedia geäußert hätte.
> Ich finde, die machen einen sehr guten Job.


http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...chen-sie-keinen-blut-patch-2.html#post8576311




> Wenn du das als "Musik" deklarierst, ist es das - wenn du das nur als Übungsnachweis in der Schule aufsagst, natürlich nicht.


Beliebigkeit ist keine Definition, eher das Gegenteil davon.




> Der Begriff "Scheiß-Musik" drückt aus, daß die Musik schlecht ist, stellt aber im in keinster Weise infrage, daß es sich grundsätzlich um Musik handelt.


Das war mir klar.  Und was hat hat das jetzt mit der Lärmbelästigung durch den Musikantenstadl zu tun?


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...chen-sie-keinen-blut-patch-2.html#post8576311


Was kümmert mich mein Gewäsch von vor drei Jahren?  

Nein, im Ernst: Wo ist da jetzt der Widerspruch zur Wikipedia Definiton, derzufolge ich Wikipedia "nicht ernst nehme"?



> Beliebigkeit ist keine Definition, eher das Gegenteil davon.


Welche "Beliebigkeit"?

Wenn Rap Gesang Musik ist, der sich vom musikalischen Material schon mal nicht von einem gesprochenen Nachrichtentext unterscheidet, wieso sollte dann das Aufsagen des Alphabets plötzlich keine Musik sein _können_?



> Das war mir klar.  Und was hat hat das jetzt mit der Lärmbelästigung durch den Musikantenstadl zu tun?


 Ganz einfach: Die Musik im Musikantenstadl weist klassische musikalische Strukturen wie Strophe, Refrain, Dur- und Moll Tonleitern und passende Gesangslinien in der jeweiligen Tonleiter auf - damit handelt es sich eindeutig um Musik, egal, wie beschissen das klingt oder wie schwachsinnig es ist, zu behaupten, daß nur Mütter wüssten, wo Honolulu liegt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. Dezember 2012)

So Leute, noch ein bisschen mehr Off-Topic und wir haben die 1.000 Kommentare voll - weiter so!


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Dezember 2012)

Da mein Name zum Spiel passt, ernenne ich mich hiermit zur Nummer 1000


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (30. Dezember 2012)

Und wieder geht ein schöner D3-Hass-Thread den Bach hinunter ;_;7


----------



## MisterSmith (30. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was kümmert mich mein Gewäsch von vor drei Jahren?
> 
> Nein, im Ernst: Wo ist da jetzt der Widerspruch zur Wikipedia Definiton, derzufolge ich Wikipedia "nicht ernst nehme"?


 Wenn du da wirklich keinen Widerspruch von deiner eigenen Definition zu der von Wiki siehst, dann macht es wohl keinen Sinn noch zu diskutieren.

Dazu noch vorgetragene Nachrichten als Rap bezeichnen, wenn du das glauben möchtest...

Und Lärm trifft zu weilen auch die gleichen Töne wie Musik, ist aber trotzdem kein Beweis, bleibt natürlich immer noch Lärm.


----------



## Worrel (30. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Wenn du da wirklich keinen Widerspruch von deiner eigenen Definition zu der von Wiki siehst, dann macht es wohl keinen Sinn noch zu diskutieren.


Viel sinnloser ist es, mit jemandem zu diskutieren, aber bei einer Nachfrage einfach das Gespräch zu beenden.



> Dazu noch vorgetragene Nachrichten als Rap bezeichnen, wenn du das glauben möchtest...


Ich sprach vom "musikalischen Material", womit ich die Sprachmelodie und -Rhythmik meinte.
Daß das der Fall ist, brauche ich nicht nur zu glauben, das hat Stefan Raab schon bewiesen:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=biqoawAB-TQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.








> Und Lärm trifft zu weilen auch die gleichen Töne wie Musik, ist aber trotzdem kein Beweis, bleibt natürlich immer noch Lärm.


 Lärm ist Musik, sobald er von jemandem eben in eine "organisierte Form" gebracht wird. 
Wenn ein Löffel beim Abwasch gegen einen Topf fällt, ist das keine Musik. Wenn ich den aber nehme und ganz bewußt damit einen Rhythmus spiele, dann schon.

siehe auch: 


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Ve5ceF_BiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Viel sinnloser ist es, mit jemandem zu diskutieren, aber bei einer Nachfrage einfach das Gespräch zu beenden.


Also gut, dann eine Gegenfrage. Wo steht in dem damaligen Wiki-Zitat, dass es sich nur um Kunst handelt, wenn derjenige der etwas erschaffen hat es als Kunst bezeichnet hat?
Das war nämlich deine These.

Und auch Lärm in einer organisierten Form bleibt für mich immer noch Lärm, auch wenn dieser parallelen zu Musik aufweist.


----------



## Vordack (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub unser Mr.Smith sollte sich mal ne Prise Death Metal reinziehen, dann wird ihm klar daß Lärm ohne Rythmik und Melodie auch Musik genannt werden kann   

@Smith

Die Ausslaggebende Aussage in Deinem letzten Post ist das "*für mich*". Nur weil Du es so siehst besitzt es noch lange keine Allgemeingültigkeit.


----------



## Worrel (31. Dezember 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Also gut, dann eine Gegenfrage. Wo steht in dem damaligen Wiki-Zitat, dass es sich nur um Kunst handelt, wenn derjenige der etwas erschaffen hat es als Kunst bezeichnet hat?


Das steht in der Tat nicht da.

Das ergibt sich aber logisch innerhalb einer Diskussion, ob X denn noch Kunst sei, sobald X einem natürlich auftretenden Phänomen ähnelt.



> Wikipedia:Kunst:
> "... Im engeren Sinne werden damit Ergebnisse gezielter menschlicher Tätigkeit benannt, die nicht eindeutig durch Funktionen festgelegt sind. Kunst ist ein menschliches Kulturprodukt, das Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses."



Wenn also ein Installateur ein Urinal um 90° gedreht zweckes Montagevorbereitung auf den Tisch legt, ist das selbstredend keine Kunst.
Wenn Marcel Duchamp das aber macht und das ganze "Fountain" nennt, ist es plötzlich Kunst.

Was hat sich geändert? Nichts, der Künstler hat nur einen Namen vergeben und gesagt, daß das so ausgestellt werden sollte.

=> Der Künstler hat durch seine Aktionen das Pissoir als Kunst deklariert.



> Und auch Lärm in einer organisierten Form bleibt für mich immer noch Lärm, auch wenn dieser parallelen zu Musik aufweist.


 Letztendlich besteht jede Musik aus Lärm - irgendwen wirst du immer finden, der sich daran stört.

Und worin besteht für die Kategorisierung als "Musik" der Unterschied, ob ich auf ein rundes Stück Metall draufhaue (allgemein als "Becken" bezeichnet) oder auf einen Einkaufswagen?

Nur weil das eine ein "etabliertes Musikinstrument" ist? das wäre schade, dann könnte man nie neue Musikinstrumente entwickeln, weil mit sämtlichen neuen Instrumenten ja keine "Musik" gemacht werden könnte.

Natürlich gibt es bei Musik Konzerten lärmige Passagen - sei es jetzt durch verzerrte Gitarren (das war "früher" ja auch undenkbar, daß man Gitarren _absichtlich _verzerrt), Rückkopplungen, während dem Spielen zerstörte Instrumente à la_ The Who_ oder_ Jimi Hendrix_ oder einen elektrisch verstärkten Gartenrechen.

Genau wie bei Kunst auch: sobald jemand eine Geräuschfolge in einem musikalischen Rahmen darbietet und damit quasi sagt "Das ist Musik", *ist es* Musik.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Dezember 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das steht in der Tat nicht da.
> 
> Das ergibt sich aber logisch innerhalb einer Diskussion, ob X denn noch Kunst sei, sobald X einem natürlich auftretenden Phänomen ähnelt.


Ich sagte ja, es macht keinen Sinn. Auf ein natürlich auftretendem Phänomen hatte ich mich überhaupt nicht bezogen. Sorry, dann hättest du das damals so schreiben müssen, hast du aber nicht.



> Genau wie bei Kunst auch: sobald jemand eine Geräuschfolge in einem musikalischen Rahmen darbietet und damit quasi sagt "Das ist Musik", *ist es* Musik.


Das ist keine Definition, das ist Willkür, also das komplette Gegenteil. Und mit 'musikalischen Rahmen' definierst du bereits zuvor das es Musik ist.

Du führst deine eigene Argumentation im gleichen Satz schon zuvor ad absurdum.


----------



## MisterSmith (31. Dezember 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> @Smith
> 
> Die Ausslaggebende Aussage in Deinem letzten Post ist das "*für mich*". Nur weil Du es so siehst besitzt es noch lange keine Allgemeingültigkeit.


 Den Anspruch erhebe ich auch gar nicht, es kann auch gar keine Allgemeingültigkeit geben.


----------



## Worrel (1. Januar 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Auf ein natürlich auftretendem Phänomen hatte ich mich überhaupt nicht bezogen. Sorry, dann hättest du das damals so schreiben müssen, hast du aber nicht.


Mit "natürlich auftretenden Phänomenen" meine ich alltägliche Szenarien wie zB
- ein Tisch nach einem Essen mit Freunden (Ein Künstler hatte einen solchen abgegessenen Tisch präpariert, alles darauf fixiert und dann um 90° gedreht hochkant als Kunstwerk ausgestellt)
- Duchamp's "Fountain"
- Schluckgeräusche bei der Verköstigung verschiedener Weinsorten (Ein Projekt der Einstürzenden Neubauten)
- ein Stapel aufgebrochener Glückskekse, die im Rahmen einer Performance aufgebrochen und deren Sprüche vorgelesen wurden.

Gerade bei letzterem bietet sich ein anschauliches Beispiel.
Die Performance mit dem Vorlesen ist das eigentliche Kunstwerk.
Also ist der danach übrig gebliebene Haufen aufgebrochener Glückskekse keine Kunst, weil der "Rahmen" des Kunstwerks mit Beendigung der Performance verlassen wird.

Nun ist aber dieser Haufen zusammen mit einem Video der Performance ausgestellt.
Und damit vom Künstler zum Kunstwerk hinzugefügt worden.
Und wurde damit vom Abfall zum Teil eines Kunstwerks erhoben.

Das widerspricht aber nicht der Wiki Definition, die quasi sagt: "Kunst ist das Ergebnis eines kreativen Prozesses".
Der Künstler setzt ja bloß die Grenzen des Kunstwerkes fest.
zB: "Das Gemälde da ist mein Kunstwerk. Inklusive des Rahmens. Inklusive des Abstandes zur Wand, da die Schattierung der durchsichtigen Teile durch die Beleuchtung dazugehört. Genauso wie die Wandfarbe. Und das spiegelverkehrte, aber stilistisch abgewandelte Bild an der exakt gegenüberliegenden Stelle des Zimmers. Und der auf der einen Seite altertümliche und auf der anderen Seite futuristische verspiegelte Schrank in der Mitte des Raumes. etc



> Das ist keine Definition, das ist Willkür, also das komplette Gegenteil. Und mit 'musikalischen Rahmen' definierst du bereits zuvor das es Musik ist.
> 
> Du führst deine eigene Argumentation im gleichen Satz schon zuvor ad absurdum.


 "musikalischer Rahmen" heißt zB
- bei einem Konzert
- nach der Ankündigung "Ich singe jetzt ein Lied"
- bei der Veröffentlichung als "Musik"

Indem er etwas in einem derartigen Rahmen darbietet, deklariert der Künstler es als "Musik" - egal, ob er nur einen fahren lässt, einen Einkaufswagen von der Bühne schmeißt, auf einer Holzkiste rumhaut oder mit einer Tesla Spule durch erzeugte Blitze Töne erzeugt.

Wenn jemand im Bus einen fahren lässt, ein Einkaufswagen von einer Rampe fällt, jemand eine Holzkiste zu Kleinholz verarbeitet oder in einem physikalischen Experiment kontrolliert Blitze erzeugt, ist das hingegen keine Musik - weil es eben keine organisierten Schallereignisse sind. Weil eben keiner da war und gesagt hat: "Das ist jetzt Musik".

Diese Abgrenzung ist nötig, denn sonst wäre _alles _akustische "Musik" - auch Nachrichten, Hörspiele, Informationssendungen, Verkaufsgespräche... - das sind ja auch alles "organisierte Schallereignisse".


----------



## Mothman (1. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn jemand im Bus einen fahren lässt, [...], ist das hingegen keine Musik - weil es eben keine organisierten Schallereignisse sind. Weil eben keiner da war und gesagt hat: "Das ist jetzt Musik".


Stelle mir gerade vor, wie einer im Bus furzt und dann die Mitfahrer total begeistert sind und mit stehenden Ovationen applaudieren.
"Bravo! Da capo!"


----------



## MisterSmith (1. Januar 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> "musikalischer Rahmen" heißt zB
> - bei einem Konzert
> - nach der Ankündigung "Ich singe jetzt ein Lied"
> - bei der Veröffentlichung als "Musik"


 Nur noch soviel dazu, dieses widerspricht nicht im geringsten meiner Aussage.


----------

